# Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist



## Torsk_SH (31. Dezember 2010)

MoinMoin!

Da es in den letzten Jahren so gut gelaufen ist machen wir uns dieses Jahr wieder die Mühe und splitten den Fangthread in einen mit Kommentaren und einen als reinen Infopool auf.

Hier also der Thread für alle Raubfischfänger 2012 :vik:

hier findet Ihr den von 2011,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206537

Für alle die nur die reinen Fänge interessieren habe wir hier die OT Freie Ecke eingerichtet.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231984

Viel PetriHeil fürs neue Jahr wünschen Euch eure Raubfisch-Mods!

_____________________________________________________________________________
werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:



*Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*​





*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Januargewinn:
Eine Quantum Salsa 1230 ST​*


Aus dem Quantumkatalog (http://zebco-europe.biz/fileadmin/user_upload/media/File/PDF/cat12/D/Q0_2012_D.pdf)



> Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat.
> 
> Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, bieten wir sie in den Größen 20 und 30 an, beide üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 12 Kugellagern.
> Für eine optimale Schnurschonung ist der Schnurführer aus
> Titan hergestellt, ein weiteres Highlight der Salsa-Rolle. Und ein Wormschaft-Getriebe gewährleistet zudem eine  unschlagbare Schnurverlegung.



TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• Gelochte Aluminium-Spule
• 12 Hochleistungs-Edelstahlkugellager
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Ausgewuchteter Rotor, dadurch
seidenweicher Lauf
• Frontbremse
• Schnurlaufröllchen aus Titan
• Vollmetall-Gehäuse mit niedrigsten
Fertigungstoleranzen
• Robustes Power-Getriebe
• Ersatzspule



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## Willi Wobbler (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

... Zweiter ! :q


#h Wünsche an dieser Stelle allen Raubfischfreunden einen guten Start ins neue Jahr und auch 2012 wieder tolle Fangerfolge ! #:

Ein besonderer Gruß all denjenigen, die diesen Thread immer so toll mit schönen Bilder und interessanten und spannenden Berichten füttern ! 

Viele Grüße 

Willi :vik:


----------



## kawatoni (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*DRITTER*!!!#h

Auch ich möchte mich hier einreihen und wünsche _euch_ allen, _und natürlich mir auch_, *viiiiiieeel *_*RaubFISCH*_  in *2012*:m


----------



## mathei (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kawatoni schrieb:


> *DRITTER*!!!#h
> 
> Auch ich möchte mich hier einreihen und wünsche _euch_ allen, _und natürlich mir auch_, *viiiiiieeel *_*RaubFISCH*_ in *2012*:m


 
*vierter.*
reihe mich hier ein mit den wünschen.
hoffe den tread gut füllen zu können. #h


----------



## Upi (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich wünsche auch allen Bordis ein Frohes Neues Jahr und viele schöne Räuber an der Leine.
Ich hoffe das ich hier auch mal etwas ordentliches vorzeigen kann.
Petrie Heil


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mich hat heute bei den milden Temperaturen nix vom Angeln abgehalten. Nachdem ich Silvester in Berlin gefeiert hatte, hielt ich auf dem Heimweg mal an der Elbe im tidenfreien Bereich oberhalb von Hamburg an (in Hamburg hat heute schon die Zanderschonzeit begonnen). Da es schon dunkel war, hielten sich meine Hoffnungen etwas zu fangen sehr in Grenzen. Immerhin war ich bislang beim Nachtspinnfischen hier im Norden Dauerschneider in Sachen Zander, während es bei Tageslicht eine Menge guter Ergebnisse gab. 
Wegen des recht hohen Elbpegels stellte ich mich mit der Wathose ins Wasser um Hänger an der Steinpackung zu vermeiden.
Mit einem 16er Kopyto hatte ich gleich beim ersten Wurf einen Fisch am Band. Nach kurzem Kontakt stieg dieser aus. Ich vermutete eine gehakte Brasse. So richtig wollte ich schon nicht mehr glauben, dass es hier doch mal mit einem Nachtzander klappt. Ein paar Minuten später wiederholte sich der Vorgang erneut. Etwas stutzig war ich danach dann aber schon, denn diesmal war auch eine eindeutige Bissspur am Köder zu erkennen. Umso frustrierender, dass auch dieser Fisch entkommen konnte.
In der folgenden halben Stunde passierte erstmal nichts. Dann wechselte ich auf einen großen Lunker City-Shaker und damit brach der "Nachtfluch" dann endlich. Ein hammerharter Biss, bockige Kopfstöße und nach Einschalten der Kopflampe tauchten zwei leuchtende Augen auf. 
Nach erfolgreicher Handlandung lag ein 82 Zentimeter langer Zander vor mir. Der Brocken hatte den Shaker tief inhaliert. Leider so tief, dass ich ihn abschlagen musste, da er stark blutete.




Die Freude darüber, dass mein erster Zander 2012 gleich die 80er Marke geknackt hatte, konnte mir das aber nicht nehmen.




Und der heutige Abend sollte sogar noch beweisen, dass ich das Nachtspinnfischen seit meinem Wegzug aus Sachsen-Anhalt doch nicht verlernt habe.
Es rappelte nämlich noch zwei Mal.
Erst ein 63er.




Und dann noch ein 64er.




Das war der beste 1.Januar, den ich bislang in meiner Angellaufbahn hatte!!!


----------



## buddah (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit!! 
Was für ein Start ins neue Jahr!! Wir müssen hier bis zum 15.4 warten bis wir wieder los dürfen.


----------



## Willi Wobbler (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Veit: Petri zu dem grandiosen Jahresanfang :m

Irgendwie hatte ich es schon geahnt das ich dich unter den ersten Fangmeldungen hier finden werde |wavey:

Ich selbst werde aller vorraussicht nach erst am WE ans Wasser kommen. Aber was ich auch noch dazu sagen muss,
nachts hatte ich am Hausgewässer auch noch nie Glück mit Zander, im hellen dagegen beissen sie ganz gut.


----------



## lexusis71 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal,frohes neues euch allen

Dickes Petri Veit:m
Ich war gestern auch los.Spinnfischertage vom SFV-Oldenburg.
Konnte auch 3 Zander Fangen. Alle in der Mittagszeit.








52,62 und 92cm


----------



## TJ. (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petrie an die erfolgreichen mit solchen Fischen kann ich nicht dienen Trotzen hier mein Tag:

Ich hatte etwas eher Feierabend also ab ans Wasser
Wasserstand war eigentlich normal nur die Färbung war ordentlich Trüb macht aber auch nichts aus. Tackle gepackt und los gings.
Nach etlichen Minuten und würfen sah der Tag nichtmehr so erfolgsversprechend aus. Egal weitergefischt und dann auf einen Wobbler, Fisch garnichtmal so schlecht dachte ich. Bis ich ihn zum ersten mal sah. Was da am anderen ende der Rute Tobte war nicht der erhoffte Zandern sondern das:




Ein ordentlicher Klodeckel fast 60cm lang und Kugelrund
Schnell wieder ins Wasser und weiter gings.
Und weiter, und weiter, und weiter
es wollte einfach nichtsmehr gehn
Also zurück ans Auto schnell die schwerere Rute weggepackt die leichte Barschrute geschnappt und los gings auf Barsch.
Da hab ich die rechnung aber ohne die Barsche gemacht die wollten nähmlich nicht stattdessen zappelte nicht viel später ein Hecht mit ca 50cm am Haken




Jetzt beisst komischerweise ein Hecht dacht ich mir
und weiter gings.
Kurze Zeit später war die Rute wieder Krumm und was kam zum vorschein?
Wieder ein Hecht
Diesmal aber noch ein bisschen kleiner




Dann ging nichts mehr
Kurze Zeit später setzte auch noch Regen ein und das war das zeichen zum aufbruch für mich.
Der erhoffte große Raubfisch war nicht dabei aber ein wie ich finde doch gelungener erster Angeltag 2012

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hanzz (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Frohes Neues 

Ja geht ja gut los hier und direkt mit wunderschönen Brummern. Petri Leute !

@TJ
Hehe, schon lustig....

schwere Rute - Brasse
leichte Rute - Hecht

Was wär wohl mit der Stipprute passiert ?


----------



## Promachos (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!

Auch ich kann mich in die Riege der Fänger einreihen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3515504&postcount=6117

Hoffe, man glaubt's mir auch ohne Photo|rolleyes

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Endmin (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://img.webme.com/pic/a/anglerblog/hecht2.jpgHier mein erster Hecht 2012! Gebissen hat er am 2. Januar, auf einen toten Köderfisch an der Pose 

gruß Tim


----------



## TJ. (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem Guten aber doch nicht Idealen Saisonstart zumindest was das gezielte angeht gestern. War mir Klar ich muss Heute nochmal Raus. Und bei Sonnenschein und recht angenehmen Themperaturen war für mich klar schnell ans wasser sobald es geht. Um 15uhr war es dann soweit Feierabend 8Flexibler arbeitszeit und wenig geschäft sei dank) und ab ans Wasser
Diesmal wollt ich alles richtig machen. Die Große Rute wieder eingepackt schnell die Wobbler in der Tasche verstaut und los gings.
Am Anfang tat sich wie so oft nichts. Egal wo ein Wille ist...
Nach etlichen Würfen und Stellenwechseln
War es endlich soweit wiederstand den Fisch herangedrillt was recht unspecktakulär war und als ich ihn sah war ich doch etwas überrascht. Der Hecht war immerhin größer als angenommen
Hier ist der kleine end 50er




Durch den ersten gezielten erfolg dieses Jahr angespornt ging es weiter mit dem Fischenaber es wollte nichts.
Stellenwechsel Weiter gehts. Neue Stelle neues Glück?
Bingo schon nach dem dritten Wurf war zug auf der Leine
und die gegenwehr war stärker als beim ersten Fisch
Als erdann richtung Ufer war wurde der eindruck zwar relativiert aber der kleine hat sein bestes gegeben.




Mit knapp 50cm kein Riese aber ok
Weitergefischt und es ging nichts mehr. Etliche Würfe später war die Rute wieder Krumm und diesmal war es wirklich was besseres zumindest gegenüber den anderen. Die gegenwehr war besser und der fisch nahm sogar den ein oder anderen cm Schnur. Schnell mit dem Mund noch während des drills den Landehandschuh angezogen und als es soweit war beherzt zugepackt
Da war er




Mein erster Versuch mit selbstauslöser
Durch den Himmel löste leider der Blitz nicht aus und das Gesammte Bild war etwas Dunkel mit Paint aufgehellt und nun sollte es gehn




Das nenn ich einen Erfolgreichen Angeln nachmittag und so gings dann auch nach Hause. Ich hoff ich hab euch lust aufs Angeln gemacht.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## lexusis71 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Hechten#6

Bei uns ist grad leider kein Angelwetter. ( Sturm)


----------



## jvonzun (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!
nachdem ich nun eine gute Woche auf Seeforellen schleppte,wechselten wir gestern Abend die Disziplin:






und am Samstag beginnt endlich die Eisfischersaison!


----------



## Promachos (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!

Ich konnte heute ein Räuber-Trio zu einem kurzen Landgang überreden:
Zander 25 cm:c
Barsch 30 cm
Hecht 62 cm

Gruß Promachos


----------



## mathei (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger!
> nachdem ich nun eine gute Woche auf Seeforellen schleppte,wechselten wir gestern Abend die Disziplin:
> 
> 
> ...


 
petri dazu. wie gross war sie. ich hatte den herbst 2 stk. knapp ü 30. konnte mich aber nicht überwinden sie auch zu verwerten. irgendwie hab ich da ne abneigung. liegt wohl am aussehen.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!
@ Mathei
Soo schlimm sehen die doch nicht aus! Hat was Dorsch ähnliches :m . Und Aale verwertest du doch auch? Da kenn ich ein paar Leute die keine Aale mögen, weil sie meinen die sehen aus wie ne schlange! 
Quappen schmecken mindestens genauso gut wie Aal & Co, probiers einfach mal aus|wavey:


----------



## mathei (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Petri an alle!
> @ Mathei
> Soo schlimm sehen die doch nicht aus! Hat was Dorsch ähnliches :m . Und Aale verwertest du doch auch? Da kenn ich ein paar Leute die keine Aale mögen, weil sie meinen die sehen aus wie ne schlange!
> Quappen schmecken mindestens genauso gut wie Aal & Co, probiers einfach mal aus|wavey:


 
na gut auf deine verantwortung |bigeyes
die nächst wird verwertet |wavey:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toller Jahresbeginn für mich. Trotz starken Windes um 13 Uhr ans Wasser gefahren und voller Selbstvertrauen einen großen Jerk durchs Wasser geprügelt. Nach 2 Nachläufern eines etwa 60er Hechts dann auf kleinere Köder gewechselt. Nach etwa 2 Stunden biss er (vermutlich er) auf einen Balzer Monsterbarsch in 14cm.

Ein paar Meter weiter noch ein Nachläufer auf einen Gufi.

Dann zur anderen Seite des Sees gefahren und noch eine Stunde erfolglos gespinnfischt. In der Dämmerung noch einmal den Platz gewechselt, den dicken Jerk mit Schmackes und ordentlich Rückenwind auf äußerste Distanz gefeuert, ein, zwei Schläge mit der Rutenspitze und BAM! Ein Dicker hat gebissen!

Nach kurzem aber knackigen Drill das Ergebnis: eine fette 88er Hechtmama hängt knapp am Schwanzdrilling. 

So kann 2012 gern weiter gehen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern im Celler Hafen zum Barschangeln gewesen-Glatte Nullnummer...


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir waren gestern auch mal wieder mit dem Boot und unseren Vertikalruten unterwegs... das einzige was wir verhaften konnten waren 2 barsche von ca. 25 und 30 cm.... etwas mager für den jahresstart, aber wenigstens einen fisch für jeden von uns! ))


----------



## jvonzun (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> petri dazu. wie gross war sie. ich hatte den herbst 2 stk. knapp ü 30. konnte mich aber nicht überwinden sie auch zu verwerten. irgendwie hab ich da ne abneigung. liegt wohl am aussehen.


 
die hatte wohl keine 30cm! Da wir sie dort aus ca. 50m Tiefe holen, überleben sie es leider nicht!
Keine Ahnung, wie die schmecken, ich esse immer noch keinen Fisch!


----------



## The Bad Guy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

ich war heute mit meinem Angel-Kollegen an der Elbe unterwegs und es sollte auf den ersten Zander 2012 gehen...Hat leider nicht geklappt. Dafür hat er wenigstens einen 65er Hecht auf Gummi erwischt und ich konnte meinen größten Barsch bis jetzt verhaften... gute 47cm lang und bestimmt 2kg(???)schwer.
Durften beide wieder schwimmen...


----------



## mathei (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



The Bad Guy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich war heute mit meinem Angel-Kollegen an der Elbe unterwegs und es sollte auf den ersten Zander 2012 gehen...Hat leider nicht geklappt. Dafür hat er wenigstens einen 65er Hecht auf Gummi erwischt und ich konnte meinen größten Barsch bis jetzt verhaften... gute 47cm lang und bestimmt 1500gr.(???)schwer.
> Durften beide wieder schwimmen...


 
man o man. ich warte noch immer auf meinen ü40. aber dieses jahr ist er auf dem stadtsee fällig. petri #h


----------



## The Bad Guy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi mathei,

na dann wird es langsam Zeit  Vielleicht können wir dann ja wirklich mal zusammen auf die Jagd gehen.
Ich kümmere mich dann um den ü50:q

MfG Christian


----------



## lahn mann (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@The Bad Guy
Dickes Petri von mir sehr schöner Barsch.


----------



## Spinnangler MV (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo mathei, hallo Christian!

würde mich gerne anschließen. Ich wohne (auch) in Banzkow und habe mich hier im Board neu angemeldet.
Dieses Jahr war ich erst einmal los, auf Zander mit Gummi. Hatte auch einen eindeutigen Biss, konnte ihn aber leider nicht landen.

Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal zusammen auf die Jagt begeben #6

MfG
Henrik


----------



## The Bad Guy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Henrik,

natürlich kann man das mal machen, würde mich freuen .

MfG Christian


----------



## mathei (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Spinnangler MV schrieb:


> Hallo mathei, hallo Christian!
> 
> würde mich gerne anschließen. Ich wohne (auch) in Banzkow und habe mich hier im Board neu angemeldet.
> Dieses Jahr war ich erst einmal los, auf Zander mit Gummi. Hatte auch einen eindeutigen Biss, konnte ihn aber leider nicht landen.
> ...


 
jo gern|wavey:


----------



## Veit (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich bei einem abendlichen Angeltrip am Dienstag nur zwei Aussteiger verzeichnen konnte, ging es nach dreitägiger Angelpause wegen Sturm heute mal wieder an die Elbe. Auch diesmal nahm ich mir den "schwierigen", tidenfreien Bereich vor. Der Pegelstand war weiterhin am steigen. Dazu dicke Wolken und Regen. - Typisches Großzanderwetter. Dennoch musste ich heute wirklich hart kämpfen, bis endlich was ging. Sechs Stunden lang hatte ich keinen einzigen Biss, obwohl die Spots an denen ich war durchaus interessant aussahen. An einer tiefen Strömungskante rappelte es dann aber doch endlich. Ein Zander von geschätzten 65 Zentimeter hatte meinen Stint-Shad kurz vorm Ufer genommen. Zugegen: Ein Großfisch war das nicht, aber immerhin hatte sich die Ausdauer doch endlich ausgezahlt.




Ich fischte den Spot mit neuer Konzentration aus, aber erst eine halbe Stunde später gab es einen weiteren Biss. Doch der Anhieb saß leider nicht. Dennoch ein sicherer Beweis, dass noch mehr Fische am Platz waren. Eine weitere halbe Stunde später war die Rute - inzwischen mit einem 16 cm-Stint-Shad beködert - dann krumm. Es fühlte sich aber zunächst so an, als hätte ich einen Ast am Haken. Dass in Wirklichkeit ein Zander angebissen, war nicht zu spüren, da der Köderkontakt wegen des Windes schlecht war. Doch plötzlich gab es eindeutige Kopfstöße am anderen Ende der Schnur. Ich setzte erst in diesem Moment einen kräftigen Anhieb und pumpte den Fisch heran. Zander sind keine großen Kämpfer, aber der Widerstand war so heftig, dass ich die Rollenbremse,die ich beim Zanderangeln immer zugedreht habe, sicherheitshalber etwas öffnen musste. Nach einigen Fluchten tauchte dann ein kapitaler Kammschupper auf. Der Fisch war in guter Kondition und hing nur knapp, aber letztlich gelang es mir, den Brocken per Hand zu landen. Genial! Das Jahr ist gerade mal eine Woche alt und das war schon der zweite Großzander. Das Maßband zeigte genau 90 Zentimeter an. 








Nach dem Releasen des tollen Fisches, begab ich mich ziemlich happy auf den Heimweg. So darf es weitergehen, dann wird 2012 eine unvergessliche Saison.


----------



## Harrie (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil!#6#6#6

Dein Jahr fängt ja gut an.


Gruß 
Harrie


----------



## Pisces (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ort: Seelhausener See
Zeit : 13.45
Köder : 6cm Gummifisch
Rolle : 1000 Stradic F
Rute : Diabolo V 5 - 26 gr.
Schnur : 10er Power Pro
Hecht : 85 cm


----------



## Ziegenbein (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Veit fettes Petri, hammer FISCH!!!

Jetzt wo Du im Norden wohnst sollten wir mal zusammen losziehen

Etweder bei Dir in HH oder hier in HL, wäre mal ne geile Sache

Können wir ja demnächst mal per PN abmachen wenn Du Lust hast. :m


----------



## jvonzun (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Haben während zwei Tagen bei wildestem Schneesturm unsere Eisfischersaison eröffnet- kalt, anstrengend aber fängig...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun
Petri zu den Fischen...
Von Eis und Schnee kann man hier oben im Norden nur träumen...


----------



## masterpike (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri in die Runde!!!

Komplett eingeschneit, haben wir uns dennoch auf das Eis getraut...





















Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Raubfischzahn (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Männers zu den tollen Fischen!

Bei mir gab es zwar kein Schnee aber dafür eisigen Wind und 4 Hechte






#h


----------



## jvonzun (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Von Eis und Schnee kann man hier oben im Norden nur träumen...


 
jedoch nicht von so vieeel !











Petri Masterpike! Es gibt also noch andere Eisfischer hier #6


----------



## Finke20 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Petri allen die was ans Band bekommen haben #6.

@jvonzun,

dass nenne ich mal Schnee vor der Hütten |supergri.

Davon sind wir zur Zeit, Lichtjahre entfernt. Ist aber auch nicht so schlimm, spart man Heizkosten :q. 
Unser Thermometer zeigte heute +10°C an.


----------



## Bruno 01 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri tolle Fische 
vor allem die Saiblinge sind immer wieder herrlich an zu sehen.




Bruno #h


----------



## Veit (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war ich auf einer für mich völlig neuen Elbstrecke unterwegs. Saumäßiges Wetter, aber die Zander fanden es scheinbar gut und der Flussabschnitt bewies, dass er viel Potential hat. 
Ich konnte insgesamt 5 schöne Fische landen, die alle über 60 Zentimeter lagen. Der größte war ein 71er. Drei weitere, wovon sich einer richtig gut anfühlte, stiegen noch aus. Die Bisse kamen sehr hart. Von den gelandeten Fischen hatten vier den Stint-Shad voll eingesaugt. Erfreulich außerdem: Kein einziger Hänger.


----------



## Brikz83 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nu is aber gut Veit, da bekommt man ja komplexe #6

ganz fettes petri heil !!!! #r


----------



## potta0001986 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger,

War auch endlich mal wieder erfolgreich
Versuchte vom 15 September bis zum 1 Januar einen Hecht aus diesem See  zu kitzeln! Hab wirklich alles versucht doch ausser 2 Minihechte konnte  ich keine landen!
Weil der Hecht jetzt Schonzeit hat bei uns starte ich den ersten Versuch  auf Barsch. Also die leichte Spinnstange, kleine Wobbler und  Fluorcarbonvorfächer eingepackt. Nach einer halben Stunde wechsle ich  auf einen 4 cm kurzen Crank im Barschdesign und beim ersten Wurf bekomme  ich nach einigen Meter einen heftigen Schlag in die Rute. Sofort kam in  mir die Angst hoch es wäre ein Hecht und er würde mir jeden Moment mein  Vorfach zerfetzen! Nach mehreren Fluchten bekam ich den Fisch zum  ersten Mal zu sehen und meine Befürchtung wurde Wahr, ein ordentlicher  Hecht hat sich meinen kleinen Köder geschnappt. Also rechnete ich jeden  Moment damit dass der Drill vorbei sei! Doch alles ging gut:m
Als ich den Fisch am Ufer hatte sah ich auch weshalb! Der Fisch hat  meinen Köder verpasst und hakte sich überhalb des Maul und so kam mein  Vorfach nicht in Kontakt mit den scharfen Zähnen 
Da er sich in der Schonzeit befindet durfte er wieder weiter schwimmen
Wie ihr seht war ich überglücklich diesen Fisch in den Händen zu halten:m
Petri Heil


----------



## Fitti (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern !!


----------



## rotrunna (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

65 er hecht in 10 meter tiefe auf blue ice salt shaker in 6 inch und nen spritzer


da gibts den vollen bericht
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=177438&page=71


----------



## smallsoldier (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*[FONT=&quot]Verstärktes Hardbait Team  Berlin am 08. Jan. `12 unterwegs in BRB:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Um fünf Uhr morgens trafen sich  Alex, Fabi, Flo und Olli um sich der sinnlosen Berliner Schonzeit zu  entziehen. Es sollten die umliegenden, Brandenburger Gewässer erkundet  werden. Vielleicht auch der ein oder andere Schuppenträger verhaftet  werden. Am ersten Spot koppelten wir mit Totte und waren somit komplett  aufgestellt.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Das verstärkte HTB[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Nach Feinarbeiten am Equipment, Kaffee und dem obligatorischen Smalltalk  sollte die neue Saison starten.[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Andere fummeln um die Zeit an  ihren Frauen…[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Unbekannte(s) Gewässer und anfänglich schlechtes Wetter erschweren die  Umstände. Doch mit fünf Mann kann man verschiedene Methoden abdecken.  Was würde erfolgreich sein? Diverse Plastik – und Gummiköder wurden  durchs Wasser gekurbelt, getwitcht, gezupft…                                                Nach einer guten Stunde der erste Kontakt. Fabi ist  mit einem sich heftig wehrenden Fisch im Drill. Die „Jigge“ macht eine  ordentliche Kurve. Doch nach kurzer Vorfreude verabschiedet sich der  unbekannte Gegner. Wir tippen auf einen Hecht. Immerhin sind Fische  aktiv. Einige Zeit später wechseln wir die Stelle.                                                               Hier sieht es wirklich  vielversprechend aus. Spundwände, Steinpackungen, fester Grund. Das  riecht förmlich nach Zander und Barsch! Eine gute Viertelstunde vergeht  bis es heißt: „Fisch!“ Fabi drillt einen guten Barsch. Der erste Fisch  und gleichzeitig Hoffnungsschimmer auf mehr. Der ist bestimmt nicht  allein unterwegs. [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Hoffnungsbarsch[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Tatsächlich kann in den nächsten zwei Stunden kein weiterer Fisch zum  Biss überredet werden. Unglaublich! Wir beschließen  nochmals die Stelle  zu wechseln.                                                                                                 Ein kleines, geschlossenes Gewässer  soll die Wende bringen. An einer Schilfkante raubt ein Hecht und Flo  bekommt einen Nachläufer. Fabi hat wieder einen guten Biss, doch außer  einem runtergezogenem Shad springt dabei nichts raus. Es scheint wie  verhext. Die nächsten Stunden vergehen auch hier ergebnislos.  Mittlerweile ist der Nachmittag fortgeschritten. Langsam wird es Zeit.  Die letzte Stelle des Tages wird angefahren.                                                    Angekommen verteilen wir uns am Spot. Hier steht  sichtlich viel Weißfisch. Schon kurz drauf hakt Totte ein großes Rotauge  an der Schwanzflosse. Fabi meldet raubende Rapfen. Während die anderen  es weiter auf Stachelritter mit Gummi probieren wechsel ich auf einen  Suspender. Doch der pointet…ähh…punktet nicht. Beim Kramen in meiner Box  blicke ich auf meine Standardrapfenköder.                        Top  Water im Januar? Ich wage es. Wenn es klappt dann beim HTB! Erster Wurf  und bähm - Einschlag!!! Ich drille einen Silbertorpedo. Wenig später  gelingt die Handlandung und ich halte einen 62cm langen und exakt 2,40kg  Ukelschreck in die Kamera.[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Silberbarren[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Das Team freut sich über den Erfolg. Was für eine verrückte Aktion!  Unglaublich, denn auch beim zweiten Wurf verfolgt ein Rapfen meinen  Köder bis zum Ufer, beißt aber nicht. Wir versuchen es noch eine Stunde.  Doch weitere Fische lassen sich nicht aus der Reserve locken. Einpacken  ist angesagt. Auf der Rücktour lassen wir den Tag nochmals Revue  passieren. Trotz magerer Ausbeute ist wohl klar. Ein toller Tag mit  einer ausnahmslos motivierten und lustigen Truppe. Ich glaube auch im  Sinne aller zu behaupten. In dieser Konstellation, mit dieser  Einstellung, wieder und das möglichst bald![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Bleibt nur noch allen anderen  Sportsfreunden viel Petri Heil für die kommende Saison zu wünschen. Das  (verstärkte) HTB wird auch in Zukunft angreifen. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*HTB*!:g was sonst!?[/FONT]


----------



## HRO1961 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Veit.

Mußt Du Deine Fotos hier einstellen?


Nu geh ich wieder komplexbehaftet ins Bett.|uhoh:

Ein ganz dickes Petri Heil von mir.#h

Gruss aus HRO


----------



## rotrunna (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nun noch die pics


70er - 23er Kopyto perl-black






70er - 23er Kopyto bvb






hier die beiden aus dem post vor zwei tagen:

Kollege mit 65er auf rot-weißen hs shad





Mein erster diese jahr, gefaulenzt auf nen 6 inch shaker in blue ice


----------



## Brikz83 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne Fische petri !!

Allerdings hast du die Bilder ja wirklich nach allen regeln der Kunst enstellt....dat gibt Augenkrebs.

Irgendwann hatte Franz mal einen Trööt erstellt wie man Fangbilder Ideal bearbeiten kann. das sieht wirklich deutlich angenehmer aus fürs Auge.


----------



## Brikz83 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habs gefunden...is echt nicht böse gemeint sondern als Tipp

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3305950&postcount=1


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@rotrunna
Bist Du so hässlich, das Du dich unkenntlich machen musst?
Oder bist Du eine bekannte Persönlichkeit?|kopfkrat
Dann tippe ich mal auf Reinold Messner...:m


----------



## rotrunna (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke für den tipp, aber das bild ist mir persönlich noch zu scharf.
hatte keine zeit und wollte die bilder schnell ins inet stellen. Habe schon schlechte erfahrung mit so etwas gemacht. Ich habe mal einem ein fangfoto gezeigt, da dachte ich mir nix böses. Der sagte oh, die stelle kenn ich ja und die nächsten wochen war dort kein angeln mehr möglich. Außerdem gibt es bei uns viele Schlachter, die alles was ihnen vor die flinte kommt umnieten. Das ist ein anderes thema (will ich hier nicht diskutieren), aber die gewässer an denen ich war haben eh schon einen hohen angeldruck, und ich brauche nicht noch mehr druck dort.

hatte eigentlich nur vor meinen kollegen zu verfremden, da er heimlich losgezogen ist und seine freundin sonst stress gemacht hätte. ich habe ihn nicht um erlaubnis gefragt hatte, ihn zu veröffentlichen. Da habe ich bei mir einfach weitergemacht. Ich bin keineswegs berühmt, aber auf 2 fotos hab ich echt blöd gekuckt. das nächste mal gibt es mehr zu sehen ... versprochen, dann knips ich die pics mit nem anderen hintergrund und keiner bekommt augenkrebs.

MFG


Addon: habs jetzt auch endlich mal geschafft nen benutzerbild zu adden. Ist zwar schon was älter aber ok


----------



## Johnnie Walker (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Hechten!

Habe auch noch einen Tipp für diejenigen, die ihre Fotos garnicht erst bearbeiten wollen und schon bei der Aufnahme den Hintergrund entschärfen möchten (für digitale Spiegelrefelexkameras): 

Wählt eine hohe Brennweite und geht so nah an den Fänger heran wie möglich, wählt dazu eine möglichst niedrige Blende. 
Je näher ihr am Motiv seit, je höher die Brennweite eingstellt ist und je niedriger die Blende ist, desto unscharfer wird der Hintergrund. Die Tiefenschärfe wird also zunehmend geringer. 

Ansonsten rate ich zu einer manuellen Fokusierung und zu einem erhöhten ISO-Wert bei verschwommenen Bildern.


----------



## Ivanhoe82 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







112cm auf gelben Mepps Spinner ;-)

Schwimmt wieder. #h


----------



## Elgar (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte gestern einen kleinen Hecht, so ca. 45cm in einer Kiesgrube bei Nürtingen überlisten, ist zwar nicht gross, dafür mein erster Raubfisch im neuen Jahr.


----------



## soadillusion (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein 70er Hecht auf einen 15cm Barsch.

Im Vosskanal bei Liebenwalde.


----------



## TRANSformator (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

Ich konnte mich heut nach zwei Monaten Abstinenz mal wieder von der Arbeit losreißen und bin bei einer saukalten, steifen Brise (um nicht zu sagen Sturm) und ziemlichem Hochwasser losgezogen. Bei dem Wind und der Strömung war der Grundkontakt teilweise nur zu erahnen.

Direkt bei einem der ersten Würfe gabs dann einen 65er Zander, der sich das Sauwetter auch mal von außen angucken wollte .






Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## bassproshops (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> 
> Ich konnte mich heut nach zwei Monaten Abstinenz mal wieder von der Arbeit losreißen und bin bei einer saukalten, steifen Brise (um nicht zu sagen Sturm) und ziemlichem Hochwasser losgezogen. Bei dem Wind und der Strömung war der Grundkontakt teilweise nur zu erahnen.
> 
> ...



Hey
Schöner Zetti, Petri (;
Ist ne Custom Rod, oder !?


----------



## TRANSformator (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hey
> Schöner Zetti, Petri (;
> Ist ne Custom Rod, oder !?



Jup, auch schon hier im Board zu sehen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494&page=91

Einfach runterscrollen 

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## bassproshops (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sieht wirklich gut aus !!! )
Ich steige gerade ins Rutenbauen ein..


----------



## jvonzun (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

eigentlich sollte es heute grosse Namaycush geben, stattdessen bissen nur kleine Regenbogenforellen. Der Sonnenbrand ist aber wiederum kapital...


----------



## ayron (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pegelstand 5,00m....Verbissen peitschen 2 arme Irre ihre Köder in die braunen Fluten - etwas zu verbissen|uhoh:. Er möge es uns vergeben#t

http://img809.*ih.us/img809/9683/foto01351.th.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab Gestern die neue Saison eröffnet und gleich mit nem Traumfisch. Biss kam in 8 meter tiefe Köder war ein 7er Fin S. Sehr  sehr schade um den Fisch musste den mitnehmen weil Er nach 3 mal  releasen nicht mehr untertauchte. Der Zander war 103 cm lang und 11 kg  schwer....


----------



## Promachos (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Badboy

#6 Bist'n guter Junge:m. Neidloses "Petri"!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ein hammer Fisch , echt herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer Teil!


----------



## mathei (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wahnsinn. petri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na geht doch Alex ...:m#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ne Kirsche! PetriHeil #6


----------



## zanderzone (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Donnerschlag!! Schade drumm!! Kann man leider nichts machen!! Das kenne ich leider auch!! Trotzdem.... Guten Appetit!! Geiler Fisch!!


----------



## Bruno 01 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer #6
Fettes Petri zum Saisonauftakt Alex 


Bruno


----------



## Newbie01 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein Traumfisch, Wahnsinn!
Ganz dickes Petri nochmal #6

Und mach' dir mal wegen des Releasens keinen Kopf. Ist natürlich schade, passiert aber. 
Wer soviel zurücksetzt wie du, muss da absolut kein schlechtes Gewissen haben


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Hab Gestern die neue Saison eröffnet und gleich mit nem Traumfisch. Biss kam in 8 meter tiefe Köder war ein 7er Fin S. Sehr sehr schade um den Fisch musste den mitnehmen weil Er nach 3 mal releasen nicht mehr untertauchte. Der Zander war 103 cm lang und 11 kg schwer....


 


Geiler Fisch, dickes Petri#6

Aber was erwartest du denn, wenn du so tief fischt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Nolfravel

musst dich mal bißchen informieren bevor so ne Anwort schreibst! 8 m Tiefe für ein Zander ist kein Problem. Ab 12 m wird es kritisch.


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und das hat der Angelgott gesagt?
Im Normalfall stimmt deine Aussage natürlich, soll aber auch Ausnahmen geben.
Der Zetti ist ja nicht ohne Grund tot.


----------



## laxvän (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zu dem Riesen!#6


----------



## suerro (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Alex, einfach nur geilllll#6:m


----------



## Gorcky (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einfach Porno der Zander!:l Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Ausnahmefang!!!!#6


----------



## pionier2511 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist zwar nicht der Grösste aber mein erster in 2012 

http://img716.*ih.us/img716/6486/15012012354.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## MeisterFische (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil allen,
war heute morgen zum ersten Mal in 2012 los ging aber mal gar nix. War allerdings auch super kalt sodass nach 2min die Rutenringe eingefroren waren...


mfg


----------



## rotrunna (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Spritzer am Wochenende beim Watangeln auf vereisten Wiesen an einem Seitenarm eines Sander-Flusses.

Hier der Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=177438&page=72&highlight=lwl


----------



## zanderzone (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Geiler Fisch, dickes Petri#6
> 
> Aber was erwartest du denn, wenn du so tief fischt?




Erspar dir deine unqualifizierten Kommentare!! 8 Meter ist alles andere als tief!!!!


----------



## pk0312 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Erspar dir deine unqualifizierten Kommentare!! 8 Meter ist alles andere als tief!!!!





Ich hätte es nicht besser sagen können #6#6#6

wenn man keine Ahnung hat , einfach mal ..... halten


----------



## Slipknot1 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Leute, wohne an der Grenze zu NRW und Holland...

Habe die Möglichkeit im Rhein oder Ijssel zu angeln. Was meint ihr? Die Fahrtzeiten zu beiden Flüssen ist ca. gleich.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Erspar dir deine unqualifizierten Kommentare!! 8 Meter ist alles andere als tief!!!!



|good:


----------



## oldholborn (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Hab Gestern die neue Saison eröffnet und gleich mit nem Traumfisch. Biss kam in 8 meter tiefe Köder war ein 7er Fin S. Sehr  sehr schade um den Fisch musste den mitnehmen weil Er nach 3 mal  releasen nicht mehr untertauchte. Der Zander war 103 cm lang und 11 kg  schwer....



hammer geiler fisch!! dickes petri!! 

der kommentar von Nolfravel ist eigentlich keine erwähnung wert hat mich aber trotzdem tierisch genervt!!


----------



## Lenger06 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri badboy,

ich konnte heute im Rhein zuschlagen...habe meinen PB grad mal um 3 Zentimeter erhöht...:m 89 cm... aber auch ich konnte den Fisch leider nicht releasen, da er mit Einzelhaken und Stinger tief geschluckt hatt und stark blutete...das trübt den schönen Fang ein wenig...naja jetzt hat die ganze Verwandschaft auch was davon!

Greetz


----------



## Newbie01 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sieht ganz so aus als sollte 2012 ein gutes Jahr werden.
 Petri zum neuen PB!!!#6


----------



## Flako (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kommen ja echt schicke fische zum vorschein, petri euch


----------



## bassproshops (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

WOW *_*
Gleich 2 richtig gute Zettis 
Viel Petri an die Fänger (;


----------



## jvonzun (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle und ein Monster-Petri zum Monster-Zetti!


----------



## Promachos (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!

Ich liefere hier einen wohlgenährten und kampfkräftigen 71er Winterhecht nach, der gestern Punkt high noon auf einen Kauli Junior in transparent-glitter gebissen hat.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## inselkandidat (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo, erstmal wünsch ich euch allen ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr! 
Ich möchte euch mein Auftakt ins neue Jahr nicht vorenthalten: 
eine Raubplötze auf Gummi in Farbe Kaulbarsch!:vik:


----------



## Hannoi1896 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Hallo, erstmal wünsch ich euch allen ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr!
> Ich möchte euch mein Auftakt ins neue Jahr nicht vorenthalten:
> eine Raubplötze auf Gummi in Farbe Kaulbarsch!:vik:



So ein Viech ohne Handschuhe anfassen? |bigeyes
Eier aus Stahl mein Freund! #6


----------



## inselkandidat (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Hannoi1896:|bla:|bla:|bla: haha, das "viech" gesellte sich zu später Stunde aufgrund von Barschmangel zu Bratkartoffeln und Remoulade...:q


----------



## Knüppel Peitscher (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri in die Runde, super fänge dabei.:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute im Celler Hafen ne glatte Nullnummer hingelegt....


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah bin ich froh! 

Nach vielen harten, langen und frustrierenden Winterangeltagen mit nur ganz wenigen und zudem sehr kleinen Fischen, hat sich heute die Geduld doch wieder mal ausgezahlt. Nachdem die ersten 3 Stellen wieder mal absolut tot waren, brachte die letzte Stellenwahl dann doch noch den lange erhofften Fisch. Auf einen harten Biss folgte ein spannender Drill an der leichten Rocksweeper und letztendlich konnte ich einen sehr schönen Winterhecht aus einem ganz kleinen Waldloch fangen.

http://img850.*ih.us/img850/7708/winteresox.jpg


----------



## Seefliege (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|wavey: @ Thomas,

Na siehste, klappt doch. Dickes Petri :m


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus!

Nachdem es seit vorgestern wieder zu tauen angefangen hatte, bin ich heute wieder an einen unserer Baggerweiher gefahren, um´s mit Gufi auf Zander zu versuchen.

Die Stelle an der ich letzten Sonntag noch einen 61erwischt hatte war leider noch zu...
Aber in paar Bereiche waren schon wieder eisfrei.

Es war windig, nasskalt und der Schnee war gerade dabei, in Regen überzugehen.
Keinen Hund hätte ich bei dem Wetter vor die Tür gejagt...|rolleyes

Nachdem ich die wichtigsten Stellen ohne Biss abgeklopt hatte, zeigte Petrus Mitleid:
Eine Windböe setzte den Shad in einen Baum...
 Meine Finger spürte ich in den, inzwischen durchweichten, Handschuhen eh nicht mehr, also versuchte ich es mit Köfi an der Eiskante auf Hecht.

Die Hände in den Hosentaschen wärmend grübelte ich, ob unser  ein anderer See auch schon offen sein würde...|kopfkrat
Irgendwie wollte ich unbedingt dahin.
Dort haben erst  vor zwei, drei Wochenn mein Angelkumpel einen 80er Zander und ich einen Meterhecht und, beide auf Gummi, verloren...#q

Wie auf´s Stichwort klingelte mein Handy und er wollte wissen, wo ich bin.
Schnell waren wir uns über die Gewässerwahl einig...

Dort angekommen sah´s nicht gut aus:
Bei einem Einlauf war zwar ein großer Bereich offen, aber nicht zu befischen, weil das flache Ufer überflutet war.
Keine Chance da einen Fisch zu landen, ohne zehn knietief durch´s Gestrüpp zu waten...

Blieb nur die Stelle am Auslauf. Eigentlich ein guter Platz, nur ist er deswegen, und weil man da im Auto sitzen bleiben kann, dementsprechend stark befischt.
Deswegen sieht man uns dort auch nur in Ausnahmefällen.

Der Schnee war inzwischen vollständig in Regen übergegangen und der Wind schon fast ein kleiner Sturm.
Ein Testwurf bestätigte meine Vermutung:
Mit dem Schwimmer keine Chance, das 8g Blei klebte förmlich an der Pose, so stark bließ der Wind in die Schnur...
Also klassisch englisch!
Ein paar Minuten später lag meine Sardine, mit 60g festgenagelt, am Grund nah an der Eiskante in einer leichten Senke.
Mit der Rutenspitze unter Wasser hatte der Wind auch keine Chance mehr.
Mein Freund legte einen kleinen Köfi auf Zander genauso aus.
Ernsthafte Hoffnug hatten wir aber beide nicht.

Wind und Regen wurden stärker.
Wir liefen immer mehr am Ufer hin und her, inspizierten den Nachbarweiher...
Bewegung hält warm!
Etwas später saß der Erste vom uns bei offener Tür im Auto. 

Kurz darf der Zweite...
Bald darauf waren nur noch die Fenster offen.
Allerdings auch nicht lange...
Der Ruttenansitz von gestern steckte uns beiden noch in den Knochen!

Wir fragten uns, wiso wir kein normales Hobby haben können.
Die Bundesliga läuft wieder.
|kopfkrat Warum sitzen wir eigentlich nicht in einer warmen Kneipe? #c
Das mit dem Ruttenansitz gestern mag ja noch irgendwie Sinn gemacht haben, aber das heute???

Andererseits hab ich festgestellt:
:mJe schlechter das Wetter, desto größer die Hechte...

Wir hocken also da, ratschen über alles mögliche und machen uns über uns selbder lustig.
Wischen nur ab und zu die beschlagenen Scheiben ab, denn seinen Bissanzeiger will niemand so recht aus den Augen lassen...

Außer uns ist heute (wie so oft) sicher niemand draußen...
Wie bescheuert sind wir eigentlich?#d

Plötzlich schlägt mein Pieper kurz an!
Sekunden später bin ich an der Rute.
Muß der Wind gewesen sein. Oder ein Ast.
An einen Biss kann ich kaum glauben.
Aber mein Swinger hatte einen deutlichen Hüpfer gemacht!

Ich hab sofort etwas Schnur abgezogen und den Bügel geöffnet.
Mit den Fingern geh ich auf Fühlung: Nix zu Spüren.
Doch, er nimmt ein bisschen Schur. Nochmal.
Insgesamt gut einen halben Meter.

Das muß reichen!

Bügel zu, vorsichtig auf Spannung, Spule festhalten und dann: Gib Ihm!

Sofort merke ich, daß es kein Kleiner ist!
Achzig hat der bestimmt!
Oder doch mehr?

Ich hab kräftiges Gerät und kann den Fisch hart rannehmen.
Keine zwei Minuten später hab ich ihn vor den Füßen:

Ja er hat mehr als 80!
Das schaut nach einem Meterfisch aus!

Mein Kumpel versucht schon zu keschern.
Aber viel zu früh!
"Warte, der braucht noch...!"

Außerdem ist der Kescher viel zu klein!
Mein "Optimisten-Kescher" liegt natürlich, mit der restlichen Karpfenausrüstung im Winterquartier...#q

Egal, ich lande Hechte eh lieber mit der Hand!
Aber soweit kommt es gar nicht mehr:
Als ich den Fisch wieder rangebracht hab versucht mein Freund die, noch längst nicht ausgedrillte, Dame in das Netz zu schaufeln!

Es kommt wie es kommen muß:
Der Fisch rutscht raus, aber der Karabiner hängt im Netz!

Da kann nicht gutgehen!#d

Aber zum Glück haben wir leichtes Hochwasser und Teile, des sonst sofort auf 50cm abfallenden, Ufers sind überflutet!
Wir schaffen es, den Fisch in eine kleine Bucht zu ziehen, bevor er reagieren kann!
Ich will ihm noch den Rückweg versperren. Aber mein Freund hat ihn schon am Kiemendeckel!

:vik:

Zwei Freudenschreie hallen über den See...

Ich schau mir den Fisch an:
"Der hat doch einen Meter, oder?"
"Was??? Der ist locker drüber!"

Eine flüchtige Messeung zeigt 105cm!
Ich kann´s nicht fassen!
:vik::vik::vik:

Ein Blick in den Rachen:
Wir sehen uns an, zögern beide kurz, dann gibt mir mein Kumpel den Fischtöter.

Wie sich später rausstellt war es wohl die richtige Entscheidung:
Die Notoperation durch die Kiemenbögen hab ich zur Übung gemacht. 
Der untere Drilling saß mit allen drei Flunken schon tief im Schlund.
Das Prozedere beim Lösen hätte ich der (lebenden) Lady nicht zumuten wollen!
Ob sie´s überlebt hätte, sei dahingestellt.#c

Aber dieser Wermutstropfen kann meine Freude nicht wirklich schmälern!

Die genaue Messung zeigt 1,06 Meter und über 17 Pfund.
Mein, bester Hecht!:vik:

Jetzt wissen wir beide wieder, warum wir bei jedem Wetter draußen sind und uns bei Unwetterwarnung unter der Autobahnbrücke treffen:

:mUmso ungemütlicher das Wetter,
 desto größer die Fische!|supergri

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Tschiko (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja haleluja:vik:
genau das ist der grund warum man(n) auch bei sauwetter angeln geht:m
dickes fettes petri für deine lady#6

tschiko


----------



## olds (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#6schöner Bericht und ein noch viel schönerer Fisch, dickes PETRI


----------



## pikehunter77 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Bericht und dickes Petri. So kann das Jahr gerne anfangen #6


----------



## Lenger06 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,
schöner, ausführlicher Bericht...das zeigt einmal mehr dass wir " Bekolppten" durch unsere Hartnäckigkeit und Ausdauer bei Wind und Wetter auch ab und zu belohnt werden...geiler Fisch...#6


----------



## Breamhunter (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Heil zu der Oma und vielen Dank für den Wahnsinnsbericht. #6
Ich konnte mich richtig in Eure Lage versetzen. 
Aber wie sagt man so schön: Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur  schlechte Ausrüstung (Kostet jetzt nen Fünfer ins Phrasenschwein, wa ?) 
Mit Eurer Methode  fängt der englische Hecht-Pabst auch immer seine Fische.


----------



## er2de2 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri, klasse Fisch! #6


----------



## aalpietscher (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,|wavey:

Gestern liefs bei zwei kumpels und mir auch nicht schlecht!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3530850&postcount=3994

Gruß....|wavey:


----------



## Chris93 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den hammer Hechten!
Klasse Berichte @ aalpietscher und Nachtschwärmer78 #6


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erst mal Danke an alle für das Lob!|rotwerden
Freut mich, wenn Euch die Geschichte gefallen hat!
Hab immer ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich so ellenlange Texte reinstelle...



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Mit Eurer Methode  fängt der englische Hecht-Pabst auch immer seine Fische.



Mensch ist der alt geworden!

Er war einer der Helden meiner Kindheit, aber ich hätte ihn nicht mehr wiedererkannt...

Im Winter fange ich meine meisten Hechte "auf die feine englische Art", sprich mit toten Köderfisch (am liebsten Sardine) am Schnellanschlag-System auf Grund!

Allerdings im Stillwasser sonst fast immer mit einer Posenmontage.
Dazu nehme ich meistens einen vorbebleiten, zigarrenförmigen Waggler ohne Resttragkraft, den ich übertief einstelle.
Als Beschwerung reichen meistens max. 10g, oft ist aber schon des Eigengewicht des Köfis ausreichend.

 Die Bisse sind oft nur durch eine leichtes Hüpfen der Pose zu erkennen.
Gerade die besseren Fische beißen oft vorsichtig wie die Schleien...
Den Pieper hab ich sicherheithalber trotzdem dran.
Aber wenn der Anschlägt ist oft schon alles gelaufen und der Fisch ist der Küche sicher!

Die Bisserkennung ist, nur mit Bodenblei, wesentlich schwieriger.
Deshalb sind bei den "Deadbaitern" die Delkims so beliebt!

Ach ja:
Ich schreib das deswegen, weil ich das Deadbaiten für eine der besten Methoden halte, um relativ selektiv die großen Hechte zu erwischen.
Dann sollte aber eine gewisses Augenmaß bei der Entnahme Ehrensache sein!
Das geht aber nur, wenn die Fische nicht zu tief gehakt werden.

Das Schnellanschlag-System ist m.M. nach dazu das einzig Senkrechte.
Aber nur wenn man es auch wirklich wörtlich nimmt!

Was zu langsam ist hab ich gestern wieder gemerkt...
Und da hat der Hecht keinen Meter Schnur genommen und es lag keine Minute zwischen dem Piep und dem Anschlag!

Die Bissanzeige ohne Pose überzeugt mich persönlich da nicht so sehr...
(Außerdem gibt es für mich nichts aufregenderes, als einen hüpenden Hechtschwimmer...:l)

Richtig gehandhabt funktioniert die Methode aber mit Sicherheit:
Der gute alte Neville würde sich sicher lieber einen Finger abschneiden als einen kapitalen Hecht abschlagen!

Aber, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war er es, der beim geringsten Piepser bis zehn zählt und dann sicherheitshalber anschlägt...

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## inselkandidat (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Abend,

heut 2 h gejiggt,gezuppelt...nix- aber ein lustiges Bild, ich vertikal an der Spundwand lang, dreh mich um und seh diese Roboterspur:q:q


----------



## Willi Wobbler (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das nenne ich systematisches abfischen :m

Habe gestern auch nach 2 Stunden ohne ein Zucken erfolglos die Segel gestrichen. Auf meinen ersten Raubfisch 2012 muss ich noch warten :c

Petri an alle die schon fängig waren #6


----------



## Upi (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich las auch mal ein Dickes Petri hier in der Runde!!!
Tolle Fische!!!


----------



## mathei (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> heut 2 h gejiggt,gezuppelt...nix- aber ein lustiges Bild, ich vertikal an der Spundwand lang, dreh mich um und seh diese Roboterspur:q:q


 
und , wer war der täter ? der gärtner ? oder der pinguin ?


----------



## rotrunna (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Wann: Samstag von 14.00 -15.30 Uhr
> Wo: diverse spots
> Wie: Faulenzen
> Was: ein biss, nicht gemerkt wegen des starken seitenwindes, aber am köder eindeutig identifiziert  weil jungfräulich
> ...




61er Pike auf gefaulenzten shaker mit bierbauch.


----------



## Bolli82 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey heute 2 Stunden am Vereinsgewässer gefaulenzt.
Ergebnis 2 Schniepel Hechte von 50 cm und 60 cm.
Beide schwimmen wieder.

Freut mich besonders da es die ersten Fische im Jahr 2012 und die ersten Hechte in meinem Leben waren.


----------



## rotrunna (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bolli82 schrieb:


> Freut mich besonders da es die ersten Fische im Jahr 2012 und die ersten Hechte in meinem Leben waren.



Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Hecht, und dann waren es direkt 2, nicht schlecht.

Und vom Hecht-Virus infiziert?


----------



## Bolli82 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Hecht, und dann waren es direkt 2, nicht schlecht.
> 
> Und vom Hecht-Virus infiziert?



hmm war schon nicht schlecht, aber Zander sind mir noch lieber!


----------



## Doze (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe letze woche 3x 2 stunden gefischt mit gummi und wobblern etc Dropshot jig etc in 100 verschiedenen arten etc ...

da ich den angelschein erst am 7 Dez 11 bekommen habe und noch nie wirklich auf raubfisch angeln war (ausser mit tauwurm auf aal zu jugendfischereizeiten) montierte ich den spinner und dachte mir mit dem kanst du am leichtesten angeln rein prügeln und rausprügeln mal tief mal flach mal schnell mal langsam aber richtig , weil nach insgesammt 20 stunden Gummi+Wobbler ohne fisch kann nicht sein ....

Also da wenig motiviert und zweifelnd halt auf den Spinner und die kleine Rute Forelle/Barsch keine 2 stundem am baggerloch und Zack

Ein knall und der spass hat begonnen viel schnur an den fisch verloren und mein erster richtiger drill Zack Ein gut 60cm Großer Rapfen (am Baggerloch ?) 4 kilo schwer 

Bild folgt wenn ichs später vom handy runter mache 

Doze


----------



## Glenneangler (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erst einmal Petri an alle erfolgreichen!
Konnte am letzten Sonntag auch mal wieder was ans Band kriegen!


----------



## Veit (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute nachmittag mal an der Elbe. Bei 0 Grad, wolkenlosem Himmel und eisigem Ostwind waren die Zander garnicht beißfreudig. Der einzigen Biss, den es überhaupt gab kam auf einen Stint-Shad. Die mächtigen Kopfstöße am anderen Ende der Schnur deuteten schon auf einen guten Fisch hin. Alle Gegenwehr half aber nicht. Der dicke 81er Winterzander konnte erfolgreich gelandet werden.


----------



## bassproshops (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Veit

Kein Monat vergangen im neuen Jahr und du hast 3 Ü-80-ZANDER !
Dazu allerdickstes Petri, RESPEKT (;


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit wie immer top...welche Ködergröße hast du Heute gefischt?


@bassproshops

rechne die 3 Zander mal 12 dann weißt du was am Ende des Jahres raus kommt...


----------



## Veit (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Alex: der kam auf 12,5 cm. Hatte aber wegen dem schlechten Beißen nicht so viel rumprobiert. Will morgen nochmal los, dann versuch ich auch mal wieder größere Köder.


----------



## vollkoma (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo, wow sollche Fische :k die kannst du hier in meiner ecke suchen, wüsste nicht wo so ne riesen Dinger bei uns hier gefangen werden oder wurden. @Veit muss hier mal sagen das deine Berichte, Bilder und Filme die im Netz kursieren richtig richtig GUT sind #6 . Gruss Andy#h


----------



## oldholborn (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



vollkoma schrieb:


> Hallo, wow sollche Fische :k die kannst du hier in meiner ecke suchen, wüsste nicht wo so ne riesen Dinger bei uns hier gefangen werden oder wurden. @Veit muss hier mal sagen das deine Berichte, Bilder und Filme die im Netz kursieren richtig richtig GUT sind #6 . Gruss Andy#h



servus, 

da kann ich mich nur anschliessen, echt immer super berichte mit tollen fotos und fischen!! petri dir und den anderen sportsfreunden!


----------



## ProBass99 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern, 

gestern gelang es mir auch meinen ersten 2012-Zander vor die Kamera zu bringen... |rolleyes

60+




Gruß ProBass99


----------



## Acharaigas (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nicht ganz so aktuell, sondern vom letzten we aus holland, aber kam leider nicht vorher dazu es zu posten.

der tag fing bescheiden an einem kleineren fluss an. hochwasser und fieser wind machte das angeln sehr schwierig und außer zwei fehlbissen kam nichts bei rum. also sind wir an die maas und haben dort nach stellen gesucht, wo man vernünftig fischen konnte. 

irgendwann war dann ein spot gefunden wo wir mit rückenwind die gummis bis zu 100 meter weit rauspfefferten. schon bald hatte ich die ersten beiden fehlbisse auf einen gefaulenzten gummifisch, aber konnte sie nicht verwerten. den bissspuren nach einmal ein zander und einmal ein hecht. alles sehr weit draußen. 

aus welchen grund auch immer (vielleicht wegen dem wind?) ließ sich beim langsamen jiggen die absinkphase besser kontrollieren und der nächste biss konnte verwertet werden. ein schöner drill mit gutem kopfschütteln ließ mich erst einen sehr guten zander vermuten. doch als sich ein hecht an der oberfläche zeigte war ich alles andere als enttäuscht. ;-)

hier die gute, schön laichfett und 87 cm lang. perfekt im maulwinkel gehakt und somit easy zu releasen. auf dass sie bald den meter packt und noch für viele nachkommen sorgt.


----------



## Kunde (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin heute auch los um vor der Schonzeit nochmal nen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen...
Bei 3°C und ner spiegelglatte Oberfläche ließ es sich sehr gut faulenzen.
Nach 45min. dann der erhoffte Biss auf nen Walley in neongelb. Gute Kopfstöße ließen auf nen vernünftigen Fisch hoffen. Nach kurzem Drill konnte der 68er Hecht per Hand gelandet werden.
Die Dame war kugelrund weshalb ich Ihr ein Foto ersparte. Schnell zurückgesetzt und zufrieden zum Auto zurück.
Nun haben die Hechte erstmal ruhe vor mir und sollen ohne nervige Angler laichen...


----------



## Upi (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin!
Ich war Gestern auch noch mal kurz vor der Schonzeit auf dem Wasser!
Ich hatte 2 Zander von ca. 60cm auf Dual-Shad Redhead, einen gelandet und beim 2ten Wurf den anderen. Mein Kumpel hat gleich darauf einen ca. 60er Hecht auf Dual-Shad Kiwi und danach war nix mehr, nicht mal Fehlbisse.


----------



## Breamhunter (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Könnte mal jemand diesen Thread schließen ?
Wir haben hier Hochwasser ohne Ende und ab Mittwoch ist Schonzeit (Hier müßte der Kotzsmiley hin)

Aber trotzdem ein dickes Petri Heil an alle Fänger :m


----------



## TJ. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach 6 Hechten(bis73cm) im Neuen Jahr ging ich diese woche in Laden um mir 16er Sandras und 10/0er Haken zu besorgen.(Nicht ohne den Hintergedanken was besseres bzw nen Wels zu fangen)
Ging ich Heute damit an Neckar

Der Lauf der Köder ist wie gewohn Top und das Fand wohl auch dieser Bursche









Große 145 gewicht geschätzte gute 20kg

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Donald84 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Thomas: Petri! Aber sag mal, war es nicht etwas kalt mit nur T-Shirt? |kopfkrat


----------



## TJ. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte noch ne pullijacke und ne normale Jacke an. Waren gerade mal 3C. Zum foto hab ich die ausgezogen dass nicht alles vollgeschleimt ist. Anschließend dann des t Shirt weg und de Rest wieder an so stinkt wenigstens nicht alles nach Fisch. Gruß Thomas


----------



## jkc (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Wanne! - Petri


----------



## jvonzun (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute kam ich wieder einmal zum Fischen, es gab 3 Stück bis knapp 50 cm. Bevor man jedoch ans Wasser kam, musste man einen Meter Schnee und Matsch wegschaufeln, um anschliessend 1,5m durch Eis zu bohren...


----------



## Veit (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war am Freitag gegen Mittag nochmal an der Elbe. Über Nacht hatte es geschneit, aber angesichts - 2 Grad und scharfem Ostwind, waren meine Hoffnungen auf einen Zander on the Rocks nicht sehr groß. Alles oder nichts: Ich fischte mit einem 18 cm No Action-Shad (Fox Fork Tail) in Naturfarbe an einer ausgeprägten Strömungskante. Eine halbe Stunde lang passierte außer ein paar Hängern nichts, aber dann gab es einen relativ sanften Biss. Nach dem Anhieb merkte ich zwar gleich, dass ein guter Zander am Haken war, aber für kapital hielt ich ihn nicht. Die Kampfkraft war eher bescheiden. Mit der kräftigen Fox-Rute konnte ich den Fisch problemlos ranpumpen ohne die Rollenbremse öffen zu müssen. Dann erschien aber erstaunlicherweise ein Riesenzander im trüben Elbwasser. Ich ließ trotzdem nichts anbrennen und landete den Brocken gleich im ersten Versuch per Hand. Ein richtig fetter Stachelritter von stolzen 95 Zentimeter Länge. Langsam wird die Großfischserie in diesem Jahr selbst mir etwas unheimlich.




Auch wenn im Anschluss nur noch zwei Fehlbisse kamen, war der eine Fisch doch mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Lenger06 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow ...Alter...fettes Petri...:m


----------



## Wizard2 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@veit petri zum riesen Zander, echt ein makeloses tiere schaut aus wie gemalt.:m


----------



## Doze (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Doze schrieb:


> Ich habe letze woche 3x 2 stunden gefischt mit gummi und wobblern etc Dropshot jig etc in 100 verschiedenen arten etc ...
> 
> da ich den angelschein erst am 7 Dez 11 bekommen habe und noch nie wirklich auf raubfisch angeln war (ausser mit tauwurm auf aal zu jugendfischereizeiten) montierte ich den spinner und dachte mir mit dem kanst du am leichtesten angeln rein prügeln und rausprügeln mal tief mal flach mal schnell mal langsam aber richtig , weil nach insgesammt 20 stunden Gummi+Wobbler ohne fisch kann nicht sein ....
> 
> ...



so das bild


----------



## inselkandidat (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Wässerchen ist zu:c, ich schärf schonmal den Eisbohrer..:m bis Freitag - 15 grad, Ich freu mir so.


----------



## Doanafischer (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den Burschen hat mein Onkel heute in der Donau erwischt. Länge ca. 195 cm Gewicht unbekannt.    Köder war ein 16 Kopyto


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petrie, aber schaden um den schönen Fisch.


----------



## bobbl (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist ja der Hammer  Petri Heil!


----------



## grumic81 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Doanafischer schrieb:


> Den Burschen hat mein Onkel heute in der Donau erwischt. Länge ca. 195 cm Gewicht unbekannt.    Köder war ein 16 Kopyto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

du sorry aber das Foto mit der Blutlache am Boden find ich echt zum kotzen :c


----------



## Brikz83 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

willkommen beim klassischen Thema der Fangbildzerfleischer, ich hoffe euch ist klar dass, das in diesem forum nicht so gerne gesehen wird.

Atmet doch noch einmal tief durch und kotzt euch bei euren Kumpels aus und schon schwindet der Drang unnütze Kommentare hier rein zu schreiben.

Von mir gaanz fettes Petri, unglaublich das er den raus bekommen hat, also entweder ist er der Drillkönig oder fischt vorsichtshalber schon mit extra kräftigem Gerät.


----------



## Spinnenfänger (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wow

was für ein fisch. petri an deinen onkel. klasse fisch|laola:


----------



## Downbeat (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genial, bestell deinem Onkel ein dickes Petri!

Was das Gerät angeht wäre ich auch an einer Info interessiert.


----------



## AnglerPSF (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!
Wenn ich mir mal den Schnee am Ufer angucke, da hätte mich der Wels wohl zu einer Skifahrt gezwungen. |bigeyes |supergri


----------



## Gemini (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Echt Super Fisch! Die Schürze hab ich aber irgendwo schonmal gesehen.. |kopfkrat


----------



## Anek20dot (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri !!! ein richtiger Brocken


----------



## lio18168 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Fisch!!!! Dickes Petri.......


----------



## inselkandidat (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Winterwels! :m


----------



## Doanafischer (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, das mit der Blutlache ließ sich nicht vermeiden. Is halt so bei nem toten Tier dieser Größe. Bei seinem Gerät stellts mir jedesmal die Haare auf: eine alte Rute mit ca. 2,50m (der Spitzenring ist fachmännisch mit Klebeband fixiert :m) und eine Freilaufrolle mit ca. 15kg tragender geflochtener no-name Schnur. Das ist sein standard Spinngerät. Für Hecht Barsch Zander und eben Waller. Er fängt damit auch regelmäßig.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also meinem Standart entspricht das Gerät für zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander nicht xD Ich finde auch, es gibt kein Gerät, wo man gezielt Zander und gleichzeit Wels mit angeln kann. Naja ist OT und deswegen lieber Back to topic..... Wie lange hat er denn den Wels gedrillt und wie sah die Landung aus ?


----------



## Säp (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alle Neune, guten Hunger...


----------



## Doanafischer (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie lange er gedrillt hat weiß ich gar nicht, ich kann mal nachfragen, wenn gewünscht. Die Landung war wohl chaotisch, da er alleine war, der Kescher viel zu klein, und er mitsammt dem Vieh eine Böschung hoch musste.


----------



## Doze (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri was ein brocken und bestimmt eine mega überraschung auf den 16er gummi 

mich würde mal interresieren wieviel der auf die waage gebracht hat  50kilo ?

Doze


----------



## Siever (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Doanafischer schrieb:


> ...der Kescher viel zu klein...


 Gibt es für so einen Fisch denn den passenden Kescher???|supergri Und wenn ja, stelle ich mir den beim Spinnen äußerst unpraktisch vor... .

Aber klasse Fisch! Dickes Petri! Worauf hat er den gefangen?


----------



## Frettchen82 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> willkommen beim klassischen Thema der Fangbildzerfleischer, ich hoffe euch ist klar dass, das in diesem forum nicht so gerne gesehen wird.
> 
> Atmet doch noch einmal tief durch und kotzt euch bei euren Kumpels aus und schon schwindet der Drang unnütze Kommentare hier rein zu schreiben.
> 
> Von mir gaanz fettes Petri, unglaublich das er den raus bekommen hat, also entweder ist er der Drillkönig oder fischt vorsichtshalber schon mit extra kräftigem Gerät.


|good:


----------



## Breamhunter (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Doanafischer schrieb:


> Bei seinem Gerät stellts mir jedesmal die Haare auf: eine alte Rute mit ca. 2,50m (der Spitzenring ist fachmännisch mit Klebeband fixiert :m)



Bestell dem Onkel mal unbekannterweise schöne Grüße und Petri Heil zu der Walze #6

Zu dem Gerät muß man sagen, daß die alten Ruten (wahrscheinlich Fiberglas o.ä.) mehr Dampf im Drill bieten als die neuen hochmodulierten Carbon-Stecken. Sind zwar zum Angeln anundpfirsich nicht so schön aber vertragen ne ganze Ecke mehr


----------



## Pauli1990 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Gibt es für so einen Fisch denn den passenden Kescher???|supergri Und wenn ja, stelle ich mir den beim Spinnen äußerst unpraktisch vor... .



 definitiv unpraktisch so ein riesen Teil


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*​






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Februargewinn:
Eine Quantum Salsa 1230 ST​*


Aus dem Quantumkatalog (http://zebco-europe.biz/fileadmin/user_upload/media/File/PDF/cat12/D/Q0_2012_D.pdf)



> Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat.
> 
> Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, bieten wir sie in den Größen 20 und 30 an, beide üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 12 Kugellagern.
> Für eine optimale Schnurschonung ist der Schnurführer aus
> Titan hergestellt, ein weiteres Highlight der Salsa-Rolle. Und ein Wormschaft-Getriebe gewährleistet zudem eine  unschlagbare Schnurverlegung.



TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• Gelochte Aluminium-Spule
• 12 Hochleistungs-Edelstahlkugellager
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Ausgewuchteter Rotor, dadurch
seidenweicher Lauf
• Frontbremse
• Schnurlaufröllchen aus Titan
• Vollmetall-Gehäuse mit niedrigsten
Fertigungstoleranzen
• Robustes Power-Getriebe
• Ersatzspule



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!​


----------



## HRO1961 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Petrie, aber schaden um den schönen Fisch.


 
tja hab ich auch schon von gehört. beim angeln sollen doch tatsächlich fische ihr leben lassen. dinge gibts......|kopfkrat

@gregor gut gepostet.


----------



## Promachos (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!

Sind die Gewinner vom Januar schon bekannt?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## -faulenzer- (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Langsam wird die Großfischserie in diesem Jahr selbst mir etwas unheimlich.



Dickes Petri für den tolen Fisch! Aber glaub mir Veit, das kommt bestimmt nicht nur Dir unheimlich vor!!!!|supergri


----------



## Bolli82 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Sind die Gewinner vom Januar schon bekannt?
> 
> Gruß Promachos




http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...nge-2012-sponsored-by-quantum-specialist.html

da steht noch nix.


----------



## Promachos (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bolli82 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...nge-2012-sponsored-by-quantum-specialist.html
> 
> da steht noch nix.



Genau deswegen habe ich gefragt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## ProBass99 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, 

Ich war heute bei der Eiseskälte am Wasser und würde mit einigen schönen Fischen belohnt. 
Schon nach dem zweiten Wurf stürtzte sich dieser schöne 84er Hecht auf meinen No-Action Shad... :


Keine 5 Würfe spät bekam ich wieder einen schön Biss. Nach einem starken Drill kam dieser 82er Hecht zum vorschein ... :


So fischte ich mit voller Motivation weiter... Eine kurze Zeit später hatte ich einen fetten 80+ Zander am Haken, der mir aber leider ausgeschlitzt ist  
Darauf hin fischte ich eine etwas länger die selbe Stelle ab, bis ich wieder einen leichten Biss bekam. Das Ergebniss war ein 64er Zander... :



Kurz vor Schluss könnte ich nochmal einen 84er Hecht auf ein  Fotoshooting überreden... :



Gruß ProBass99


----------



## lsski (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Strecke :m Respeckt

 das sieht mann selten der Erste und der vierte Hecht sind sogar Zwilinge Eineiig !!!

Geht das bei Fischen überhaupt? 

Ne Spaß beiseite hast du nicht gemerkt das du den gleichen Hecht wieder im Arm hälst?

 Jeff


----------



## ProBass99 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Isski , 

danke dir... ohhh hab es echt vergessen zu erwähnen... beim fotographieren ist mir bzw. meinem Kumpel aufgefallen, dass es der selbe ist  sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert, dass der selbe 2 mal innerhalb so einer kurzen Zeit gebissen hat... Sachen gibts...  

haha nur jetzt stellt sich die frage wieviel Hechte man nun gefangen hat?  2 oder 3


----------



## The Bad Guy (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schöne Fische !!!


----------



## er2de2 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ProBass99
Wahnsinns-Angeltag! Ein dickes Petri und Glückwünsche, schöne Fische!!! #6


----------



## Oily Chicken (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

von mir auch Dickes Petri zu der Hecht/ Zander-Strecke. Bei uns sieht es mit Angeln leider sehr schlecht aus. Dank des kalten Wetters ist sogar bei uns die Saar an den meisten Stellen zugefroren. Da wird das wohl nichts mehr mit den Räubern vor der Schonzeit

Cheers


----------



## ProBass99 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Boardis, 

Irgendetwas sagte mir , dass ich heute unbedingt ans Wasser sollte.. 
Trotz arschkälte packte ich nach der Arbeit mein Auto und fuhr für 2 Stündchen ans Wasser... 

Am Wasser angekommen bemerkte ich, dass ich meine Mütze Zuhause vergessen hab... 
Naja egal... Voller Hoffnung fing ich mit dem fischen an... 

Unglaublicherweise bekam ich beim ersten Auswerfen einen guten Biss. !!! Angschlag... Jau , sitzt... direkt merkte ich durch die Kopfschläge des Fisches, dass es sich um einen guten Zander handeln müsste... Nach einen kurzen aber intensiven Drill kam dieser Mopet zum Vorschein :


84cm zeigte mein Maßband an  

Nachdem es dunkel geworden ist und ich den Köder gewechselt hab, bekam ich wieder einen starken Biss. Wärend des Drills erkannte ich, dass es sich wieder um einen kapital Zander handeln müsste... Kurz darauf machte es Puffff und die Schnur ist gerissen... lag wohl daran, dass die Schnur gefroren war. 
Keine 5min später wieder ein Biss...Anschlag... Guter Drill... Ergebnis : 




88er Zanderbombe 

Total happy fischte ich weiter bis ich wieder nen guten Stachelritter am Haken hatte :


86cm 

Zum Schluss fing ich noch diesen schönen 84er Hecht : 



Im großen und ganzen wahre Sternstunden die ich erleben durfte  
natürlich schwimmen alles Fische wieder... 

Gruß ProBass99


----------



## bassproshops (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Probass
Nächste Superstrecke, RESPEKT und dickstes Petri 

Bei uns ist Raubfisch leider schon gänzlich zu :'(


----------



## Fitti (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri !!#6


----------



## MoselBarbe (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ey Alter, du wirst mir langsam aber sicher unheimlich....|bigeyes

Glückwunsch zu solch ner Strecke...RESPEKT, überhaupt bei solch einem Wetter ans angeln zu denken....

Aber wie Du schon sagtest, man fängt nur Fisch, wenn man auch fischen geht...:m

Dickes Petri von mir...
Ich glaub ich muss mal ein Guiding buchen#6


Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## buddah (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wow 3 x +80cm das nenn ich mal nen Abend!! 

Petri....!!


----------



## Lenger06 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Junge, fettes Petri. Der Hammer!|bigeyes Ich glaube du hast die Mutter aller Sternstunden im Zanderfischen erwischt....#6 geile Nummer!:q


----------



## Bronni (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo ProBass99,

auch von mir ein ganz dickes Petri, super Fische. Ich denke, diesen Abend wirst Du so schnell nicht vergessen.

Bis dann
Bronni


----------



## MoselBarbe (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das nächste mal nimmste aber die Mütze mit:q:q:q


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## zanderzone (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hört endlich auf, hier solche Fotos einzustellen!!! Hier ist alles dicht!! Ich könnt heulen!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## stefclud2000 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hört endlich auf, hier solche Fotos einzustellen!!! Hier ist alles dicht!! Ich könnt heulen!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH





:q:vik:|jump:


----------



## ProBass99 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich danke euch Jungs...

dann möchte ich euch mal etwas weiter ärgern 
Weil es gestern so schön war, bin ich heute natürlich wieder ans Wasser gefahren...
Dieses mal mach ich es aber kurz... heute lief es nicht sooo gut wie gestern. Insgesamt hatte ich nur zwei Bisse... Einen Biss konnte ich verwandeln... Das Ergebnis : 
Dieser schöne 81er Winterzander




somit mein vierter 80+ Zander dieses Jahres  so kann es gerne weiter gehen ...

Gruß ProBass99


----------



## Spinnenfänger (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super fische Probass. mach weiter so. Respekt |laola:


----------



## zandi2 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zu deinen schönen Fischen Probass !#6

Und diesmal mit Mütze !


----------



## MoselBarbe (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super die Mütze ist auch dabei...guter Junge:q:q:q

Ganz dickes Petri zu dem Knaller...#6#6#6


Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## ProBass99 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Abend Boardis,

Da hier ja sonst niemand Fisch postet, mach ich das dann mal  

Heute war ich natürlich wieder am Wasser... 
Die erste Zeit lang tat sich überhaupt nix, bis ich einen spürbaren Biss in der Rute merkt. !!! Angschlag... Und ab ging die Post... Ein fetter 1,50+ Waller zog mir die Schnur von der Rolle... Leider verabschiedete sich der Wels nach guten 15min durch Schnurriss ... kotz... naja egal... 
20min später hatte ich wieder einen 1m+ Wels am Haken, denn ich auch kurz an der Oberfläche sehen konnte... kurze Zeit darauf... Pufff... Ausgeschlitzt... 
Voller Hoffung fischte ich weiter . Nachdem es dunkel geworden ist, hatte ich wieder eine dicke Kirsche am Haken :
Booom!!!




89er Zanderdame 

2 Würfe später hatte ich an der selben Stelle wieder ein Biss.
Nach einem kurzen Drill, kam dieser schön 75er Zander zum vorschein :



Man was für ein hammer Start in den Jahr... Somit mein fünfter 80+ Stachelritter im Jahr 2012 

Gruß ProBass99


----------



## Siever (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> Abend Boardis,
> 
> Da hier ja sonst niemand Fisch postet, mach ich das dann mal
> 
> ...




Willst du mich verkackeiern??!? Was für Fische?!?!|bigeyes Dickes Petri! So läuft es bei mir wenn überhaupt erst Ende des Jahres. Bei deinem Start werde ich wirklich blass. Aller Achtung! In welchen Tiefen angelst du denn im Moment? Mit No-action-Shads? Hier sind die besten Spots im Moment leider zu... .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri ProBass wird schwer deine Serie dieses Jahr zu topen.

Scheinst ja dein Gewässer gut zu kennen. Nehme an du fischst in einem Warmwasserauslauf. 2 Welse Kontakte bei den Tem. ist ganz selten...


----------



## Lil Torres (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ProBass99

ganz digges petri zu dieser wahnsinnsserie, hammer!! #6#6


----------



## Frettchen82 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Junge junge... Petri... Einfach unglaublich

Biete mal Kurse an. Da wird sogar noch der Veit buchen


----------



## ZanderBone (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Goil goil goil, Mensch ich zieh den Hut von dir, eine mega digges Petri hast du dir für die geilen Zander verdient.:vik::m.
Ich meinen sollten Respekt bei dieser Kälte fischen zu gehen und solle Prachtburschen zu verhaften. Sei dir wirklich gegönnt.

Ciao ZanderBone


----------



## ProBass99 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Jungs , 

Ich fische auf ca. 4-5m tiefe . Die meisten gingen auf No-Action Shads ...
Leider werde ich übers Wochenende nicht zum angeln kommen  aber ich hoffe mal, dass ich euch noch am Montag und Dienstag irgendetwas präsentieren darf 

Gruß Probass99


----------



## buddah (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn!! 
Du fischt doch an einem Großzandersee, oder|kopfkrat

Weiter so!!!


----------



## smallsoldier (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Hardbait Team Berlin liegt nich auf Eis - angelte lieber drauf am 05. Febr. `12:*
[FONT=&quot]Es ist sonntags, zehn Uhr in der Früh. Die ofenfrischen Brötchen stehen auf dem Tisch. Das Frühstücksei serviert und der frische Kaffeeduft versüsst einem den Tag…[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wer jetzt denkt falsch zu lesen, denkt richtig. Denn das ist nicht unsere Geschichte! Deutlich früher begann der Tag und der Kaffee landete höchstens in der Thermoskanne. `Ne Packung Kekse mit eingepackt und das Gerät geschnappt. Auf geht`s zum Eisangeln! Am ersten brandenburgischen Gewässer sammelten wir uns. Barsch ist der Zielfisch! Wir testeten die Eisdicke mit einem Probeloch. Gute 15cm sind sicher und an manchen Stellen gar 20. Die erste Angelstelle war auch schnell gefunden. Ein ins Wasser gestürzter Baum ist auch im Winter für Barsche gut. Es sah vielversprechend aus.[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]Nach einer halben Stunde die erste Ernüchterung. Kein Biss. Weitergezogen an die nächste, vielversprechende Stelle. Die Spitzen der Eisruten ließen Wir tanzen. Maden an der Mormischka, Balancejigs, Zocker, Köfis und auch der gute alte Tauwurm kamen zum Einsatz. Doch auch die nächste halbe Stunde verging ohne Ergebnis.[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]Zupp, zupp…[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Die Barsche zeigten uns die Mittelflosse. Wir verteilten uns und suchten die Fische jetzt an den unterschiedlichsten Plätzen. Der erste Erfolg stellte sich dann eher zufällig ein. Mein Eisloch im flachen war eigentlich schon abgefischt. Sogar Fabi hatte es mit einem Zocker versucht. Dementsprechend erwartungslos versuchte ich einen gerade angebundenen Balancejig nochmal aus. Kaum in Bewegung versetzt kam der Biss. Wenig später landete ich einen Hechtjüngling der unmittelbar nach dem Foto wieder schwimmen durfte. [/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]Hechtjüngling[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Alle waren froh. Es gab wenigstens aktive Fische. Weiterer Stellenwechsel. Und zack! Alex bekommt einen guten Biss auf seinen Jig. Leider hängt der Fisch nicht und auch die zweite Attacke kann nicht verwandelt werden. Echt ärgerlich! Immerhin waren Bisse bis dahin rar gesät. Für die Motivation trotzdem hilfreich. Alle standen wieder unter Strom. Zwischenzeitlich tat ein Kaffee gut. Es machte Laune. Auch wenn die Fische nicht so wollten. Für Spaß und Heiterkeit war auch gesorgt Totte gab mir eine ordentliche Haltungsnote auf meinen Ausrutscher. Wie war die Benotung der Jury doch gleich?[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]Wer den Schaden hat…[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Letztlich landeten wir wieder an der ersten Stelle wo wir begannen. Einfach zu vielversprechend sah es hier aus. So zuppelten wir hochmotivert weiter. Mit einem kleinen Zocker konnten wir nun doch zwei kleine Barsche fangen. Es hing heute also viel vom präsentierten Köder ab.[/FONT]
Ein Gewässerwechsel wurde beschlossen. Anderswo sollte der bessere Barsch sein. Am neuen Wasser luden diverse Stellen ein. Die ersten Löcher brachten jedoch, au?er kalten Füssen, erst einmal nichts. Der erste bessere Barsch kam unverhofft.





[FONT=&quot]Totte zockte was das Zeug hielt und verspielte sein Glück nicht. Mit dem besten Gestreiften des Tages wurde seine Geduld belohnt. Petri vom Team![/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]Fabi machte den Abschluss. Was seinem Barsch an Größe fehlte, glich er mit seiner Freude über den Fang wieder aus.[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]Winterfreude[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Es neigte sich dem Ende zu. Wenig Fisch aber viel Spaß war das Resultat. Da war auch das Bierchen zum Abschluß vollkommen berechtigt![/FONT]






[FONT=&quot][URL="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=295"]Petri Heil[/URL] wünscht das HTB![/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]HTB [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]was sonst!?[/FONT]


----------



## minden (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eisangeln ist saugeil...wenns weiter so friert werd ich mir auch die Axt schnappen und ab dafür....


----------



## Veit (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute auch Eisangeln auf einem norddeutschen See. Neben ein paar halbstarken und einigen besseren Barschen (knapp unter 40 cm), gelang es mir auch einen 47er Stachelritter erst an meinen Zocker zu locken und dann auch aus dem Eisloch zu befördern.


----------



## -GT- (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit, genialer Fang auf dem Eis . Magst du vielleicht verraten welcher See ? Zumindest die ungefähre Region ? .


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grenade! Schönes Foto!

Petri an alle die noch fischen und fangen!


----------



## bassproshops (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Barsch und gutes Bild, Petri (

Schön, dass hier noch richtig was los ist, ein Dicker nach dem nächsten
Bei und ist leider alles zu


----------



## Willi Wobbler (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es gibt noch mehr bei denen alles zu ist :c

Aber Gott sei Dank wird es hier im Forum dank tapferer Gleichgesinnten, bei denen trotz der Kälte noch was geht, nicht langweilig. #r

Dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Jünger, macht weiter so mit den Fängen und macht uns hier weiterhin mit den Berichten und Bildern neidig. :m

Gruß und Petri,

Willi.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein herzliches Petri Heil an die erfolgreichen Eisangler!

Hier sind auch alle stehenden Gewässer zu ( Eisangeln unerwünscht...#q), aber an den Fließstrecken geht es noch!

Heute Abend hat´s bei mir endlich auch mal wieder geklappt:

Nach einem kurzen, heftigen Fehlbiss auf eine halbe Sardelle, hatte ich einen, kaum wahrnehmbaren, Biss an der Wurmrute:
Das Aalglöckchen hat nicht mal angeschlagen und auch mit den Fingern war nichts zu spüren.#c
Als ich die Rute gerade wieder abgelegt hatte, ruckte es plötzlich doch noch richtig:
Der Fisch ließ sich fast widerstandlos einkurbeln, umso größer meine Freude, als er an Land war:
Mit 46cm war´s auch noch eine richtig Gute!:vik:
Ich glaube so hart mußte ich mir noch nie einen Fisch erkämpfen:
War, heuer mehr als zehn Abende für jeweils 2-3 Stunden draußen, aber bis gestern nur ein einziger Fehlbiss. 
Na ja,  ein kleinerer Aitel hatte wenigstens Erbarmen mit mir (und ich mit ihm).

Meine Motivation wurde von mal zu Mal geringer, aber ich konnte sie durch gnadenlose Sturheit ersetzen!:q
Bei unter zehn Grad minus hab ich aber schon angefangen, mich dafür zu hassen...#d
Ich brauch dringend besseres Schuhwerk...

Gestern hatte ich dann, endlich, wieder einen kräftigen Ruttenbiß...
Als ich dann nur ein angelutschtes Wurmbündel rausziehen konnte, war meine Entschäuschung maßlos!

Umso größer meine Freude über den heutigen Erfolg.
Die Eisklumpen an den Beinen haben sich gelohnt!

Und, eines hab ich heute wiederlegt:

Um Fische zu fangen, muß die Schnur gar nicht nass sein:
:mSie darf auch gefroren sein...

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle Unerschrockenen!

Wünscht Euch 
der
Nachtschwärmer78


Hier ist sie:


----------



## jvonzun (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren Eis-Fischen! 

Ich war jetzt schon eine gute Woche nicht mehr, da es bei uns in den Bergen immer zwischen Minus 25 und 30 Grad kalt war |evil:!


----------



## inselkandidat (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo, heute gabs die ersten Hechte des Neuen Jahres! 63 und 67 cm..


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Eishecht!
Wie bist du denn bei der Platzwahl vorgegangen?
Stand er an einer besonderen Struktur und in welcher Tiefe hat er gebissen? War der Spot, in Relation zur Durchschnittstiefe des Gewässers, eher flach oder eher tief?


----------



## inselkandidat (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tja Johnnie, watt soll ich sagen-manchmal is komisch...Habe es zuerst etwa 2-3 Stunden an der windgeschützten Seite ca 5-10m vom Ufer aus auf 3m bei 3.5 m Wassertiefe versucht....ohne Erfolg. 
Dann mit der Lotrute los um Strukturen und Löcher zu finden..10 Bohrlöcher später stellte sich raus das der See vom Typ Badewanne und nicht tiefer als 3.5 m ist. Dann nochmal 2 Stunden in der Mitte des Sees versucht-wieder nix....
Dann auf der anderen Seeseite(Wo es wegen Wind Scheixxekalt war) am Fuß der Kante auf 3m ca 5 m vom Ufer...30 min, 2 Hechte und ab nach Hause!:vik:
Warum die Hechte nur dort standen kann ich nicht sagen, wahrscheinlich wär es zu einfach gewesen schön im Windschatten zu sitzen/fangen...


----------



## Acharaigas (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nachdem gestern zwei etwas größere welse kurzen prozess mit dem zandergerät machten bin ich heute mit einem freund und etwas stärkerer schnur + vorfach ans wasser gefahren.

und strike - nach ner knappen stunde war der erste 90er wels dran und konnte sicher gelandet werden. 






einen oder zwei würfe später fing sebastian einen weiteren ü80 wels, aber dann wars vorbei. leider spinnte meine kamera herum und daher nur das foto vom ersten fisch.

die größeren vom vortag blieben leider aus. aber mal schaun - diese woche finde ich bestimmt noch zeit um ans wasser zu fahren. 

greetz und weiterhin tight lines euch allen.


----------



## ProBass99 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Boardis, 

ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger #6

Da ich übers Wochenende nicht zum angeln gekommen bin , beschloss ich heute nach der Arbeit ans Wasser zu fahren.
Es lief eher bescheiden, aber trotzdem konnte ich einen sehr guten Fisch zum Fotoshooting einladen... 



89cm zeigte mein Massband an :vik: ... Somit mein zweiter 89er innerhalb weniger Tage...

Das Jahr 2012 ist bis jetzt einfach nur der Hammer... 6 Zettis Ü80... So kann es gerne weiter gehen...

gruß ProBass99


----------



## bassproshops (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> Hi Boardis,
> 
> ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger #6
> 
> ...



Ich sag jetzt nichts, Alter man du gehst ja voll ab :q
Diggstes Petri, schon wieder #6

@all
Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger (;

//Ich will auch angeln!!!!!!


----------



## Acharaigas (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@probass

wunderschöner fisch, gratuliere zum tollen start ins neue jahr. #6

hoffe es geht so weiter bei dir. der ü100-zetti wartet auf dich. ;-)


----------



## Siever (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> Hi Boardis,
> 
> ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger #6
> 
> ...


Alter, du machst mir Angst! Saugeile Serie!:m Ich kann nach überstandener Fuß-OP erst Rosnemontag wieder los. Ich werde mal mein Glück am Rhein probieren und hoffe, dass ich dann auch mal was vorzeigbares posten kann.


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also ich beantrag jetzt mal Posting-Verbot für ProBass! Was du da treibst ist ja schon Psychoterror! |jump:

Spass beiseite... Hammer Fische!!! Petri! :m
Auch den anderen natürlich!

Ich konnte dieses Jahr leider erst 2 Fische verhaften... Einen Baby-Zander und einen schönen Ü-40 Vertikal-Barsch! 
Aber besser wie nix!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Tja Johnnie, watt soll ich sagen-manchmal is komisch...Habe es zuerst etwa 2-3 Stunden an der windgeschützten Seite ca 5-10m vom Ufer aus auf 3m bei 3.5 m Wassertiefe versucht....ohne Erfolg.
> Dann mit der Lotrute los um Strukturen und Löcher zu finden..10 Bohrlöcher später stellte sich raus das der See vom Typ Badewanne und nicht tiefer als 3.5 m ist. Dann nochmal 2 Stunden in der Mitte des Sees versucht-wieder nix....
> Dann auf der anderen Seeseite(Wo es wegen Wind Scheixxekalt war) am Fuß der Kante auf 3m ca 5 m vom Ufer...30 min, 2 Hechte und ab nach Hause!:vik:
> Warum die Hechte nur dort standen kann ich nicht sagen, wahrscheinlich wär es zu einfach gewesen schön im Windschatten zu sitzen/fangen...



Vielen Dank für die Info! Will am We auch noch aufs Eis, hoffe nur, dass es bei dem Tauwetter noch dick genug ist.


----------



## inselkandidat (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ProBass is raus!:q


----------



## ProBass99 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Abend Boardis, 

danke erst einmal |rolleyes .... und jaaa ich hör dann mal langsam auf , ist ja eh ab morgen Schonzeit... 
aber... 
einen lege ich euch noch nach :m

Heute war ich natürlich wieder am Wasser um die Saison mit höffentlich noch dem einen oder anderen guten Fisch abschließen zu können...
Die erste Zeit lang tat sich nix... mehrere Köderwechsel brachten keinen Erfolg. Nachdem es dunkel geworden ist,  hatte ich einen guten Fisch am Haken... Nach einem super Drill, kam wieder eine fette Zanderdame zum Vorschein :
87er 



Nur zwei Würfe später war meine Rute wieder krum... Unfassbar hammer.... dieser Fisch war im Drill eindeutig besser. Und ja, was soll ich schreiben... die 90er Marke war geknackt  


genau 90cm zeigte mein Maßband an

Ein super, hammer, geiler Saisonabschluß... Ich glaub es selbst schon fast garnicht mehr : 8 Zander Ü80 innerhalb weniger Tage ... 

Gruß ProBass99


----------



## hanzz (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Petri ProBass99 !!
Auch allen anderen Fängern #h

Nach der Schonzeit knackste den Meter


----------



## Upi (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri an alle!

@ ProBass99
Der 87 ist aber ganz gut genährt! (Fett)
Top was du da zurecht Zauberst!!


----------



## lio18168 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.....

@ProBass99  Echt Hammer was du die Tage gezogen hast!! #6


----------



## jvonzun (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Big Petri zu den fetten Monster-Zettis. 
Die und wahrscheinlich auch einige Boardies werden sich freuen, dass die Schonzeit beginnt


----------



## Acharaigas (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

echt geile strecke probass.

was mich besonders fasziniert ist, dass du am 09.02. und am 13.02. den gleichen 89er zander gefangen hast. sieht man schön an der rückenflosse und der kleinen wunde oberhalb der afterflosse. nach dem 84er hecht schon der zweite fisch den du 2 mal gefangen hast. interessante quote.

ein schönes argument dafür, dass das zurücksetzen großer fische sinnvoll ist. es hätte auch jemand anderes sein können, der den 89er gefangen hätte und damit vielleicht seinen fisch des lebens. scheint es jedenfalls gut überstanden zu haben. wie war denn die verfassung des fisches im drill. hat man etwas gemerkt?

was mich jedoch neidig macht: wie "dumm" oder "verfressen" sind die großen zander bei dir? hätte nicht gedacht, dass er in so kurzer zeit noch mal beißt. gleicher oder anderer köder wäre noch interessant. oft hat man ja nicht die möglichkeit die vergesslichkeit oder vermeintliche? vorsicht von großen zandern zu beobachten.

weiterhin viel erfolg. warte wie schon mal geschrieben auf den ersten meterzander von dir dieses jahr. #6


----------



## ProBass99 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Acharaigas,

sorry fürs späte Anworten... hab bisschen viel um die Ohren gehabt. 
Das mit dem 89er Zander ist echt ne interessante Sache, die mir auch das erste mal passiert ist, bzw aufgefallen ist. Also selbst beim zweiten Drill war der Fisch top in Form und konnte mir einen genussvollen Drill bieten. Der Köder war sogar der gleiche. Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, dass der Fisch beim zweiten mal den Köder vorsichtiger genommen hat (Köder war weit vorne im Maul gehakt). 
Generell mach ich es so, dass ich den Fisch so lange im Kescher lasse wie möglich bis ich die Kamera, Maßband usw. bereit hab. Danach werden zügig Fotos geschoßen und der Fisch gemessen. Deswgen bin ich für C&R (wenn man es auch richtig ausübt)... Aber naja mir fallen sofort 3 Sachen ein worüber man Stunden lang streiten kann und man sowieso nicht auf einen Nenna kommt und das ist Politik, Religion und C&R  

Gruß ProBass99


----------



## TJ. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So nachdem ich dieses Jahr schon einige Räuber überlisten konnte. Hab ich es gestern geschafft nach Hechten, Wels und Barsch der letzen wochen einen Zander zu überlisten und so das klassische Raubfischquartett auch im Jahr 2012 wieder zu komplettieren.
Der Zander biss extrem vorsichtig und machte sich am anfang recht wenig bemerkbar erst am Ufer setzte etwas mehr gegenwehr ein
Aber jetzt will ich euch ein bild nicht vorenthalten
Größe 75cm und ca 4kg schwer




hab leider kein besseres Pic aber war ne richtig schöne Lady

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ProBass99 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zum schönen Stachler #6


----------



## Acharaigas (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> Hi Acharaigas,
> 
> sorry fürs späte Anworten... hab bisschen viel um die Ohren gehabt.
> Das mit dem 89er Zander ist echt ne interessante Sache, die mir auch das erste mal passiert ist, bzw aufgefallen ist. Also selbst beim zweiten Drill war der Fisch top in Form und konnte mir einen genussvollen Drill bieten. Der Köder war sogar der gleiche. Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, dass der Fisch beim zweiten mal den Köder vorsichtiger genommen hat (Köder war weit vorne im Maul gehakt).
> ...




danke für die antwort. auf jeden fall sehr interessant für mich. 

sollte hier eh keine diskussion über c&r werden, davon gibt es genug. nur einen hinweis auf eine bestätigung über den erfolg von c&r im sinne es möglichst vielen anglern zu ermöglichen einen großen fisch zu fangen. und dass zander den releasevorgang sehr wohl gut überstehen können - wenn man es vernünftig macht.

übrigens auch petri an tj - nice fish und gratuliere zum quartett... ich steh noch bei wels und hecht dieses jahr. ;-)

und - foto kommt noch - heute gab es nen 75er wels. irgendwie mögen die mich dieses jahr. +g+


----------



## Acharaigas (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier das foto...


----------



## Schlebusch (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Acharaigas: Petri zu dem Wels!! Auf was hast du ihn gefangen?


----------



## Acharaigas (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wie üblich zu der jahreszeit mit gummi... bin im winter kaum mit hardbaits unterwegs.


----------



## jvonzun (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns gibt es kaum Forellen-Puffs, gestern fuhren wir jedoch ein Stück zu einem, um wieder einmal ein bisschen werfen zu können.
Zwei Forellen gab es dann auch.


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist bei Euch ein Fo-Pu |bigeyes
Da könnte ich mir auch vorstellen mal zu angeln.
Bei uns die Fo-Pus sehen - gelinde gesagt - nicht ganz so idyllisch aus


----------



## jvonzun (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das sind wohl die beiden bekanntesten Puffs in der Schweiz, wobei letzterer wirklich hässliche Forellen beherrbergt:

http://fischerparadies.ch/

http://www.waegitalersee.ch/


----------



## ELBkaida (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Breamhunter: Dachte ich mir bei den Fotos ebenfalls...


----------



## Upi (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ jvonzun
Wat Geil!!! Ich zieh von der Nordsee in die Berge |thinkerg:


----------



## Pauli1990 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun: Bin erst Samstag zufällig an dem See vorbei gekommen, nach dem Ufer zu urteilen ist der See künstlich angelegt oder? 
Was schwimmen in dem Puff noch für Fische um her? 

Grüße...


----------



## Gian98 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri an euch allen,Ich hoffe,dass ich bald auch solche riesen landen kann.

mfg und viel glück im neuen Jahr 2012 wünscht euch Gian98.


----------



## jvonzun (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pauli1990 schrieb:


> @jvonzun: Bin erst Samstag zufällig an dem See vorbei gekommen, nach dem Ufer zu urteilen ist der See künstlich angelegt oder?
> Was schwimmen in dem Puff noch für Fische um her?
> 
> Grüße...


 
das ist ein Stausee (oder wie ihr sagt: Talsperre). Es gibt noch Felchen und Hechte, sehr vereinzelt Seeforellen. Warte noch 2-3 Wochen und dann gehe hoch, dann sind die Wassertemperaturen wieder höher und dann geht dort ordentlich die Post ab!


----------



## zanderzone (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern hat es richtig geknallt! Konnten gestern 20 Zander fangen und diese Rakete von 91 cm!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4876


----------



## jvonzun (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war wieder mal auf dem Eis... 
Die Bohrer sehen mittlerweile so aus, selbst die Verlängerung musste verlängert werden. Zuerst schaufelt man 1,5m Schnee weg und dann braucht man den kompletten Bohrer (2,5m)... Sehe Ende Saison wie ein Bodybuilder aus :q






Fische gab es aber dann doch auch noch!


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil! Sagenhafte Kulisse und echt krasse Bohrer-Länge...


----------



## Finke20 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

@jvonzun,

was ist das für ein Bohrer |bigeyes|bigeyes, bist du sicher das der nicht zu Öl-Bohren geeignet ist |kopfkrat, bei den derzeitigen Rohölpreisen und damit Verbunderen Kraftstoffpreisen (Super E5 bei uns 1,64€ |gr, eine lohnende Sache :q:q.


----------



## Acharaigas (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

egal was ich versuche, zander wollen bei uns nicht beißen. 

tagsüber - wels
dämmerung - wels
nachts - wels

langsam fangen die biester an zu nerven. ;-)

hier der letzte gefangene - 86 cm. danach noch ein aussteiger bei einem freund und ein abgerissener (stinger gerissen) bei mir.


----------



## bobbl (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun
Wie landet ihr die Fische? Spundwandkescher ?


----------



## ProBass99 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger

besonders zur 91er Zanderkirsche und zum Wels #6

macht weiter so... bei uns ist leider Schicht im Schacht. Ich darf höchstens ne Runde Stippen oder Feedern gehen |splat: .

Gruß ProBass99


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun: so geile bilder! ich sollte auch mal in den bergen fischen gehen! und... hammer bohrer!!! 

wir waren gestern mal wieder auf vertikaltour... nach anfänglicher 3-stündigen beisflaute konnten wir dann aber doch noch 2 kleine, einen schönen ca. 55er Zander und einen 30er Barsch verhaften... 

keine rießen ausbeute, aber bei dem wetter ein absoluter traumangeltag!!!


----------



## jvonzun (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bobbl schrieb:


> @jvonzun
> Wie landet ihr die Fische? Spundwandkescher ?


 
ins Loch herunterhechten :q. Manchmal sieht man dann nur noch die Schneeschuhe des Anglers,wenn er im Loch ist! Die Weicheier schliessen mit der Schaufel das Loch und versuchen den Fisch an der Schnur heraufzuziehen,macht jedoch keinen Spass...

ja ist wirklich fast ein Ölbohrer


----------



## Gian98 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute,
macht weiter so.Wie fängt ihr immer eure Zander?
Der Bohrer gefällt mir.


----------



## Veit (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









War heute erstmals nach der Kälteperiode wieder an der Elbe und konnte die beiden Zander auf 16er Stint fangen. Ein besserer Zander (Ü70) ist leider kurz vor Ufer durch Abriss der Hauptschnur verloren gegangen, da diese durch mehrere Hänger beschädigt war. Ein anderer großer Fisch, vermutlich ein Wels, ging ebenfalls flöten.


----------



## Spinnenfänger (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den 2 schönen zandern die du da gefangen hast.#6

würde auch sehr gern mal wieder Spinnfischen gehen aber es ist noch bis 30.4 schonzeit. Petri


----------



## Reiti no.1 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Raubfisch dieses Jahr war ein 85er Hecht im Januar. Danach ging nichts mehr und jetzt heißt es bis 1.Mai warten..... 

hier mein erster Fisch 2012


----------



## jvonzun (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wir waren am Wochenende auch wieder einmal unterwegs!


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da guck ich heute morgen mal nach, was denn so gefangen wurde und da ist er schon wieder, der,der uns die Bilder gibt!
Traumfische in toller Landschaft!
Für mich ganz weit weg, ich plane fürs nächste WE den ersten zaghaften Versuch auf Schlei und Weißfisch, weil es ja 17-18 Grad werden sollen.
Und dies im Schatten eines AKW's!
Wärend du dich anscheinend im Schneeschaufeln und Tiefbohren übst!
Bitte in Zukunft weiterhin diese Bilder!
Ach so, Petri Heil noch!

Jürgen


----------



## jvonzun (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke,gebe mir Mühe !

Im Frühling sollten dann die ganz grossen Namays beissen,bin ja mal gespannt,ob ich Fotos liefern kann!

AKW- und Street-Fishing sind tatsächlich nicht mein Ding:q!


----------



## -faulenzer- (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ jvonzun

Petri zu den tollen Fischen!

Aber zu dem letzten Bild muss ich sagen: RICHTIG GEIL!
(Sorry für den Kraftausdruck, aber ich denke das trifft es am besten) :q

Der Kontrast des Himmels mit dem Schnee und den Bergen....#6


----------



## Bolli82 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



knodel schrieb:


> @ jvonzun
> 
> Petri zu den tollen Fischen!
> 
> ...



Kan nich nur zustimen, Freue mich immer wie ein Kleinkind wenn jvonzun Bilder aus denBergen postet. Egal ob mit oder ohne Schnee, immer geil.   #6


----------



## Siever (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach Jon, für mich bekommt der Begriff "ein Gewässer erarbeiten" eine ganz neue Bedeutung, wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe. 
Ihr seid verrückt, aber geil! Tolle Bilder, tolle Fische, tolles Angeln! Petri Heil!


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> ......wir waren am Wochenende auch wieder einmal unterwegs!.......


 

Einfach nur geil - da kann man glatt neidisch werden.

Super Bilder, Tolle Fische und krasse Landschaft. Petri Heil zu den schönen Fängen #6


----------



## Hecht 1995 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun
Petri! Richtig geiles Bild! Einfach genial!

Auch allen anderen ein Petri aus Österreich!

Lg Lukas


----------



## SmokaLot (3. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen!

dann will ich auch mal die schönsten fische meiner letzten 2 wochen preis geben die ausflüge haben sich wirklich mal wieder gelohnt...
drei schöne forellen gabs neben einigen anderen...
http://img812.*ih.us/img812/2828/20120221180731.jpg

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/1207/20120229171404.jpg

http://img24.*ih.us/img24/1838/forelle2.jpg

und letzten sonntag in holland gabs neben leider nur einen zander bei mir diesen schönen hecht von 107cm 

http://img528.*ih.us/img528/3793/hecht250212.jpg

mal sehen wie das jahr weiter läuft


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Märzgewinn:
Eine Quantum BLU BL 30 PTs​*









Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## Harry0080 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Forellen!

Wo hast Du die den gefangen? Sehen aus wie Meerforellen. Haben die nicht ganzjährig Schonzeit? Bzw. die BF ist auch noch nicht offen.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aus diesem Grund lade ich hier nichts mehr hoch, denn manche Leute können die Fänge der anderen nicht verkraften und müssen dann unproduktive Sachen schreiben. Also ich würde mich um meine Sache kümmern und nicht um die Sachen anderer, aber wenn man soooo viel Zeit hat ? Trotzdem geile Fische und weiterhin Petri Heil........

Achja..... Stell hier dann am besten die Google Maps Kooridinaten rein, denn es wurde ja gefragt wo du sie gefangen hast ;-)


----------



## Leine-Leroy (3. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund lade ich hier nichts mehr hoch, denn manche Leute können die Fänge der anderen nicht verkraften und müssen dann unproduktive Sachen schreiben. Also ich würde mich um meine Sache kümmern und nicht um die Sachen anderer, aber wenn man soooo viel Zeit hat ? Trotzdem geile Fische und weiterhin Petri Heil........
> 
> Achja..... Stell hier dann am besten die Google Maps Kooridinaten rein, denn es wurde ja gefragt wo du sie gefangen hast ;-)



Dein Kommentar ist aber auch ausbaufähig! Klär ihn doch einfach auf! Sind es meerforellen? Haben sie Schonzeit? Vielleicht gibt es ja Angler die es nicht wissen und deshalb nachfragen...


----------



## Quick-Fish (4. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Aus diesem Grund lade ich hier nichts mehr hoch, denn manche Leute  können die Fänge der anderen nicht verkraften und müssen dann  unproduktive Sachen schreiben. Also ich würde mich um meine Sache  kümmern und nicht um die Sachen anderer, aber wenn man soooo viel Zeit  hat ? Trotzdem geile Fische und weiterhin Petri Heil........
> 
> Achja..... Stell hier dann am besten die Google Maps Kooridinaten rein, denn es wurde ja gefragt wo du sie gefangen hast ;-)


da hauts mir alles raus |muahah:
In BW sind die bafos übrigends schon offen ;D


----------



## MoselBarbe (4. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi

war gestern noch kurz vor der Schonzeit nochmal los und konnte zwei schöne Zander fangen. Konnte leider nur von einem ein Foto machen, da es beim Zweiten schon dunkel war und ich nur das Handy dabei hatte. 









Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Acharaigas (4. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zander wollen immer noch nicht bei mir beißen, aber dafür der kleinere verwandte, der barsch. und mit 39 cm noch nicht mal so schlecht. hab mich jedenfalls sehr gefreut mal wieder nen barsch zu fangen.


----------



## ZanderBone (4. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage, wir sind heute auch mal los gezogen um nach der Schonzeit der Bachforellen vielleicht die ein oder andere schöne Rotgetupfte auf die Schuppen zu legen. Aber bis auf eine kleine (ca. 20 cm) tat sich bis zum abend gar nix. Dann knallte doch noch was auf den Spinner, guter Drill an der leichten Forellenrute und zum Vorschein kam ein knapp 70 cm langer Hecht aus dem Forellenbach, und somit mein erster Räuber 2012. Für das kleine Bächlein doch ein ordentlicher Fisch.

Ciao ZanderBone


----------



## Acharaigas (4. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hecht an der leichten forellenrute...

geile sache.

gratuliere, hat bestimmt spaß gemacht.


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> war gestern noch kurz vor der Schonzeit nochmal los und konnte zwei schöne Zander fangen. Konnte leider nur von einem ein Foto machen, da es beim Zweiten schon dunkel war und ich nur das Handy dabei hatte.
> 
> ...



Petri zu den Fischen...

In der Mosel bei Trier? 

Sind ja recht wenige Vertreter hier unter uns..


----------



## masterpike (5. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsch-Alarm mit PK und masterpike: u.A. 47cm, 43cm, 40 cm

Einfach ein genialer Angeltag! 































Ach ja, und Zettis gab es auch.












Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Bungo (5. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Harry0080 schrieb:


> Wo hast Du die den gefangen? Sehen aus wie Meerforellen. Haben die nicht ganzjährig Schonzeit?
> Gruß,
> Harry



Normalerweise lese ich hier immer nur mit und halte mich zurück,
aber um mal Klarheit zu schaffen, wenn ich jetzt nicht total Blind bin, dann sind das zu 100% Meerforellen.
Im Kompletten Rhein System, auch in Holland sind sie ganzjährig geschützt. 
Gefärbte Fische während der Laichzeit sind in allen mir bekannten Gewässern geschützt.
Es gibt ein paar kleinere und mittlere Küstengewässer wo blanke (silberne) Meerforellen entnommen werden dürfen.

Als Mitarbeiter von Wanderfischprojekten tut es mir in der Seele weh zu sehen wie ganzjährig geschonte Laichfische entnommen werden, denn ich weiß wie viele unzählige ehrenamtliche Stunden Arbeit investiert werden, um solche Fische wieder als Aufsteiger zu bekommen damit die Art erhalten bleibt.

Dies soll keine Fangbildzerfleischung sein, gewiss nicht, sondern ein Denkanstoß zur Wertschätzung solcher Projekte, und wenn ich mir bei einem Großsalmonid nicht sicher bin ob es eine Bachforelle, Meerforelle, lachs, Huchen,... ist, dann sollte ich ihn lieber direkt im Wasser abhaken und schonend zurücksetzen.


----------



## Nargos (5. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bungo schrieb:


> Normalerweise lese ich hier immer nur mit und halte mich zurück,
> aber um mal Klarheit zu schaffen, wenn ich jetzt nicht total Blind bin, dann sind das zu 100% Meerforellen.
> Im Kompletten Rhein System, auch in Holland sind sie ganzjährig geschützt.
> Gefärbte Fische während der Laichzeit sind in allen mir bekannten Gewässern geschützt.
> ...



|good:

ich bin auch der meinung, dass es sich bei den fischen um "Absteiger", also meerforellen handelt. und ob man diese fische dann entnehmen muss bzw. gezielt beangelt, ist doch äußerst fraglich...


----------



## gründler (5. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie wäre es mit nen eigen tröööt "Geschützte Fische entnehmen",sonst artet das doch hier wieder nur aus.


#h


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@masterpike
Petri, sehr coole Fotos. Genau nach meinem Geschmack!


----------



## Elgar (5. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem bei uns nun die Forellenschonzeit vorbei ist, war ich mal wieder am Neckar.
Ich konnte dabei eine Bachforelle mit 38cm überreden an Land zu kommen.


----------



## Nargos (5. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Elgar schrieb:


> Nachdem bei uns nun die Forellenschonzeit vorbei ist, war ich mal wieder am Neckar.
> Ich konnte dabei eine Bachforelle mit 38cm überreden an Land zu kommen.



Petri! schöner fisch!
ich konnte am samstag auch eine fangen, allerdings war meine höchstens 30cm...


----------



## Elgar (5. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

30cm ist doch auch gut, ist doch schön, wenn man zu saisonbeginn gleich was fängt.
Petri und weiterhin viel erfolg
Elgar


----------



## Nolfravel (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf Auf- und Absteiger zu fischen ist schlichtweg nur noch assozial. In diesem Moment ist es mir auch wurscht, ob ich mir für diese Aussage eine Verwarnung einfange, aber was soll sowas denn?

Die Viecher ballern sich dann alles rein, was sie bekommen können. Warum fischt man nicht an der Küste?
Weils da zu schwierig ist?

Ich für meinen Teil werde niemals auf die Trutten fischen, wenn sie nicht an der Küste sind.



BTW: Fette Barsche, dickes Petri#6#6#6#6


----------



## Frettchen82 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was die Meerforellen angeht, bin ich eurer Meinung. Aber bitte nicht zu hart ran nehmen.

Da hier ja stolz Fotos gezeigt werden mit dem besagten Angelkameraden, war er sich bestimmt nicht sicher, was er da in den Händen hält.

So wie ich gelesen habe, schmecken die Fische nach dem Leichen nicht. Da ist er ja schon mal bestraft.

Sinn und zweck eines solchen Tröt sollte aber nicht eine öffentliche Zerfleischung des Anglers sein. Wenn ihr im sagen wollt, dass er asozial ist, dann doch als PN, oder?

Problem des ganzen. Wenn sich hier jemand nicht mehr sicher ist, ob er nun eine Mefo oder Bafo gefangen hat, dann wird er uns kein Foto mehr zeigen. Un wenn es immer Mefo's waren, wird er es nie besser wissen.

Sollte ein Angler also einen Fisch fangen, der geschützt ist, dann hilft man doch am besten mit freundlicher Aufklärung. 

Den Angler aufzufordern, wo er diese gefangen hat, ist genau so ein schwachsinn. Wenn er es hier postet, dann will ich nicht wissen, was in Zukunft an dem Gewässer los ist. 

So dann, macht weiter.


----------



## ZanderBone (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Um genau sowas zu vermeiden, das man sich unsicher ist um welchen Fisch es sind handelt, sollte es in Deutschland eine einheitliche Fischerprüfung geben. Das nicht jeder dahergelaufene Amateur fischen kann.
Hier bei uns in Bayern is das sehr gut gelöst, erst mal ein viertel Jahr Schulung und dann eine Prüfung.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe ich was verpasst? Wo habt wir was von entnehmen gelesen ?


----------



## Colophonius (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard, wo Kollegen sich wie Feinde verhalten und Fotos durch den Fleischwolf gedreht werden. Wir wünschen Ihnen einen angenehmen Aufenthalt...


----------



## zanderzone (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So is et Spinnangler! Wo steht was von entnommen!! Einiger machen hier immer ein Faß auf.. Meine Güte!!!Er hat niemanden entführt, oder getötet!! Er hat sich mit ein paar Mefo´s fotografieren lassen!! Ja und??
Woher wollt ihr wissen, ob er sie geziehlt beangelt hat?!!? Woher wollt Ihr wissen, ob er gewusst hat, dass es Mefo´s sind?!!? Woher wollt ihr wissen, ob er sie nicht schonend zurückgesetzt hat?!!? 
Ich würde erstmal beim Verfasser nachfragen, bevor Ihr hier so ein Feierwerk abfeuert und Leute die Ihr nicht kennt als asozial bezeichnet!!!


----------



## Lenger06 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> So is et Spinnangler! Wo steht was von entnommen!! Einiger machen hier immer ein Faß auf.. Meine Güte!!!Er hat niemanden entführt, oder getötet!! Er hat sich mit ein paar Mefo´s fotografieren lassen!! Ja und??
> Woher wollt ihr wissen, ob er sie geziehlt beangelt hat?!!? Woher wollt Ihr wissen, ob er gewusst hat, dass es Mefo´s sind?!!? Woher wollt ihr wissen, ob er sie nicht schonend zurückgesetzt hat?!!?
> Ich würde erstmal beim Verfasser nachfragen, bevor Ihr hier so ein Feierwerk abfeuert und Leute die Ihr nicht kennt als asozial bezeichnet!!!


 
|good:


----------



## laxvän (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Aussage, dass das Fischen auf Auf- oder Absteiger asozial sei, finde ich doch sehr gewagt. Das würde nämlich bedeuten, dass jegliche Angelei auf Lachse oder Meerforellen in Flüssen nur von Asozialen betrieben wird. Mit anderen Worten sehr viele Norweger, Schweden und Dänen sind asozial, denn da ist das Angeln in Auen und Flüssen ist dort ja nichts Ungewöhnliches.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



laxvän schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass das Fischen auf Auf- oder Absteiger asozial sei, finde ich doch sehr gewagt. Das würde nämlich bedeuten, dass jegliche Angelei auf Lachse oder Meerforellen in Flüssen nur von Asozialen betrieben wird. Mit anderen Worten sehr viele Norweger, Schweden und Dänen sind asozial, denn da ist das Angeln in Auen und Flüssen ist dort ja nichts Ungewöhnliches.



Einmal das, weiterhin weiß ich und ich vermute mal die meisten der hier postenden auch nicht, wo die Fische gefangen wurden. Solingen liegt gefühlt ca. 300 Km von der Nordsee und ca. 550 Km von der Ostsee entfernt. Hier ist geziehtes Angeln auf Auf- oder Absteiger ein, in meinen Augen, sehr aufwendiges Angeln mit geringen Aussichten auf Erfolg.


----------



## angel-daddy (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Alfred,
Edit.......Stelle soll "geheim" bleiben......
Mit ein bisschen Glück siehst du Meerforellen, sie ruhen sich hinter den Pontons aus........
Ach übrigens, dass nun dort jemand angelt, glaube ich kaum, da die Wege dort sehr stark benutzt werden!
Also, nur gucken!

LG Martin


----------



## laxvän (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich wollte mit meinem Posting auch keine Werbung für das Angeln auf Absteiger machen. Ich fand die Bilder hier auch nicht so schön und hätte die schönen Mefos sicherlich zurück gesetzt aber es stört mich doch gewaltig, wenn hier Leute in der vermeintlichen Anonymität des Netzes die Etikette vergessen.


----------



## Bungo (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> So is et Spinnangler! Wo steht was von entnommen!! Einiger machen hier immer ein Faß auf.. Meine Güte!!!Er hat niemanden entführt, oder getötet!! Er hat sich mit ein paar Mefo´s fotografieren lassen!! Ja und??
> Woher wollt ihr wissen, ob er sie geziehlt beangelt hat?!!? Woher wollt Ihr wissen, ob er gewusst hat, dass es Mefo´s sind?!!? Woher wollt ihr wissen, ob er sie nicht schonend zurückgesetzt hat?!!?
> Ich würde erstmal beim Verfasser nachfragen, bevor Ihr hier so ein Feierwerk abfeuert und Leute die Ihr nicht kennt als asozial bezeichnet!!!



Den letzten Absatz beziehe ich mal nicht auf mich, ich glaube das geht an jemand anders. 

Zu dem Rest: Es ist völlig irrelevant ob er geschrieben hat entnommen oder nicht! Nach den Bilder kann man die Fische nicht mehr schonen zurücksetzen!

Die Fische befinden sich in einem extrem heiklen Zustand. Der Anstrengende Auf- und Abstieg, die fressfreie Phase und das Laichgeschäft bringen den Fische immer nahe an den Exitus, und das auch schon ohne externe Einflüsse.
Da sterben schon viele Fische die richtig gehandelt werden.
Diese Fische sind voll Dreck, Laub und Gras, befinden sich mehrere Meter vom Wasser entfernt und werden in den Kiemen gehalten.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Laichfischen von Großsalmoniden sterben diese Fische mit 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit, selbst wenn sie nach der Prozedur zurückgesetzt werden.

Die Tatsache dass ich es eventuell nicht weiß... dann hake ich den großen Salmonid den ich nicht zweifelsfrei bestimmen kann im Wasser ab und lasse ihn wieder schwimmen.

Btw, anhand der Bilder, insbesondere anhand der Augen sind diese Fische meiner Meinung nach abgeschlagen.


----------



## Lenger06 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Leute,
ich denke zu dem Thema hat jeder gesagt was er sagen musste. Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Sinn des Threads zurückzukommen, hier ein Nachtrag vom vorletzten Wochenende.
Gefangen im Rhein.

Greetz


----------



## laxvän (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum schönen Zetti!


----------



## Colophonius (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schöner Zander, schönes Bild


PS: mal sehen, was die Mods hier so anstellen werden (müssen).


----------



## SmokaLot (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so schön wie sich mal wieder alle das maul zerreissen... da ich eh für C&R bin schwimmen die fische so oder so wieder. muss man auch nicht weiter drauf eingehen... da würde man hier dann auch wieder ne andere diskussion anfangen... muss nicht sein aber hat mich auch nicht mehr zu intressieren das war mein letzter beitrag


----------



## LahnHunter (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Subber Lenger06 #6 sehr schöner Fisch #h


----------



## rotrunna (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mir macht es fast keine Spaß mehr diesen Thread zu lesen. Ich habe ihn abonniert und erwarte dicke Raubfischfänge. Stattdessen nur Leute die meckern und selten mal eine Fisch selber posten. Neider??? Dann diese unbiologischen Aussagen, "in die Kiemen fassen, bisschen Laub, usw. = sterben", im übertragenden Sinne. Beleidigungen??? Und dann, den Zander bejubeln. Ich sage Petri und habe nichts dagegen diesen Fisch zu fangen sofern es nicht gegen die Gesetzeslage ist, aber bei den Mefos meckern. Beifang? Ein ZUfall das er an dieser Stelle war? Released? Falls das der Fall ist, höchstwarscheinlich überlebt!!!


----------



## discobarsch (7. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier noch ein nachtrag vom 23.02. , ein wirklich denkwürdiger tag für mich #6

hatten insgesamt 12st, darunter 68cm, 72cm und mein neuer pb mit 92cm !!!

:vik:


----------



## rotrunna (7. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|good:|stolz:|gutenach


----------



## jvonzun (7. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen!

Habe einen Finger so gestaucht,dass ich nicht fischen kann #q


----------



## Siever (7. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Petri zu den tollen Fischen!
> 
> Habe einen Finger so gestaucht,dass ich nicht fischen kann #q



Zu fest im Eis gebohrt??

Schön, dass wieder Fänge gepostet werden! Danke und Petri allen Fängern!!


----------



## jvonzun (7. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Zu fest im Eis gebohrt??


 
bei einer rasanter Schlittenfahrt mein Alter unterschätzt !


----------



## Promachos (7. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> mein Alter unterschätzt !



Lehrertypische Berufskrankheit...:q.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## vollkoma (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*|krach: es nervt !!! *


----------



## h3nn3 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|good:#6


----------



## Spinnenfänger (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war heute mal seit über einen jahr mal wieder fopu. 

6fing ich 6mein kollege. sie waren alle zwischen 35cm-40cm.

so und nun bitte wieder mehr fische hier zeigen.:vik:


----------



## hechtomat77 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin ich absolut dafür aber dann bitte vernüftige Bilder
Da bleibt mir das Petri im Halse stecken...#d


----------



## moep (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Spinnenfänger

hechtomat spare dir deine blöden Kommentare...es nervt langsam ich gucke hier rein um Bilder zu sehen und es kommen immer wieder so blöde Kommentare einfach lächerlich..


----------



## Spinnenfänger (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die fische wurden vernünftig abgeschlagen und haben nicht gelitten. ich hatte keine lust jetzt nochmal jede forelle zu waschen da es ziemlich frisch war. aber für dich werde ich dann in zukunft jede nochmal säubern :q

danke dir moep!!


----------



## lio18168 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



moep schrieb:


> Petri Spinnenfänger
> 
> hechtomat spare dir deine blöden Kommentare...es nervt langsam ich gucke hier rein um Bilder zu sehen und es kommen immer wieder so blöde Kommentare einfach lächerlich..




|good:


----------



## hechtomat77 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Spinnenfänger schrieb:


> die fische wurden vernünftig abgeschlagen und haben nicht gelitten. ich hatte keine lust jetzt nochmal jede forelle zu waschen da es ziemlich frisch war. aber für dich werde ich dann in zukunft jede nochmal säubern :q
> 
> danke dir moep!!


 

Merci.
Das wäre zumindest kein Fehler und würde die Sache um einiges besser aussehen lassen.
Man geht an den Forellenpuff um Forellen für die Pfanne zu fangen und das ist völlig i.O. Nur das Foto könnte man schon ein bisschen würdevoller gestalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Diese Woche lief es recht gut am Rhein und heute die Krönung...

89 cm


----------



## suerro (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wauu, petri Alex, super Zander..:vik:


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

RAKETE!!!! dickes Petri #6


----------



## mathei (10. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri. und endlich wieder beim thema. hoffe ich kann morgen auch berichten, nach meinem ersten ansitz.


----------



## zorra (10. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Alex hat sich die Lauferei die Woche mehr wie gelohnt.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## hechtomat77 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Badboy. Super Fisch#6

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Upi (10. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja klasse Fisch Petri!!


----------



## hydrophil (10. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schoener fisch ... aus dem duisburger hafen ...


----------



## mathei (10. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

endlich erster ausflug und es gab fische. etliche gute 30er barsche. hät ich bei dem wind nicht gedacht. die drift war warnsinn.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Merci.
> Das wäre zumindest kein Fehler und würde die Sache um einiges besser aussehen lassen.
> Man geht an den Forellenpuff um Forellen für die Pfanne zu fangen und das ist völlig i.O. Nur das Foto könnte man schon ein bisschen würdevoller gestalten.



Ich fände es toll, wenn persönliche Geschmacksbekundungen per pn mitgeteilt würden. Es ist nämlich auf Dauer sehr ermüdend, wenn sich bei jedem Grashalm/Sandkorn/Bluttröpfchen am Fisch sofort (immer die selben) 3 User melden und herummäkeln. 
Ist sicher machbar. Danke! |wavey:

Der 89er Zander ist Wahnsinn, ich glaube ich sollte mal wieder den Rhein ansteuern! |bigeyes


----------



## Benni1987 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hier noch ein nachtrag vom 23.02. , ein wirklich denkwürdiger tag für mich #6
> 
> hatten insgesamt 12st, darunter 68cm, 72cm und mein neuer pb mit 92cm !!!
> 
> :vik:



Petri Heil!!Sehr schöne Fische habt ihr gefangen!|bigeyes


----------



## discobarsch (10. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Diese Woche lief es recht gut am Rhein und heute die Krönung...
> 
> 89 cm



dickes petri!


----------



## igiigi (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@wilhelm Forellen Alarm angesagt! 
Moin,

auf der Jagt nach Barsch, bekam ich einen Überraschungsgast! :g
Super Drill. 
Hab mich 2x gefreut, weil das der erste Fisch, auf menier neuen Combo war + meine erste Ü50 Forelle!

|wavey:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@wilhelm: große Wurmschachtel #6


----------



## mathei (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super forellen


nach dem gestriegen super tag muste ich heut auch noch mal los. gleiches bild wie gestern.
top tag. alle zwischen 25 und 30 cm.


----------



## angelpfeife (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> @wilhelm: große Wurmschachtel #6


Sind ja auch Rotwürmer, die brauchen mehr Platz:m

Edit: Jetzt hastes so schnell geändert dass es selbst das Zitat noch korrigiert hat:q


----------



## Örnie (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war Fangtag!
40er Barsch


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Sind ja auch Rotwürmer, die brauchen mehr Platz:m
> 
> Edit: Jetzt hastes so schnell geändert dass es selbst das Zitat noch korrigiert hat:q



Durchmesser bleibt der selbe :q

Aber lassen wir das, ist ja "Fangbild-Flaming" #6


----------



## andreas999 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi

ich hoffe das hat bald hier mal ein ende und ein Admin macht was.Ich schaue hier gerne rein um gute berichte und auch Bilder zu sehen,aber die letzte zeit sehr ungern.Wenn die Bilder für euch nichts sind schaut einfach nicht mehr hier rein oder macht einen Beschwerden Thread auf,und schreibt da eure Probleme rein.Hier will sie niemand lesen #d.Dafür gibt es auch Admins hier die das Regeln wenn was nicht ok ist.

Petri an alle Fänger und Gruß Andreas :vik:


----------



## Raubfischzahn (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



andreas999 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich hoffe das hat bald hier mal ein ende und ein Admin macht was.Ich schaue hier gerne rein um gute berichte und auch Bilder zu sehen,aber die letzte zeit sehr ungern.Wenn die Bilder für euch nichts sind schaut einfach nicht mehr hier rein oder macht einen Beschwerden Thread auf,und schreibt da eure Probleme rein.Hier will sie niemand lesen #d.Dafür gibt es auch Admins hier die das Regeln wenn was nicht ok ist.
> 
> Petri an alle Fänger und Gruß Andreas :vik:



Schau mal hier.Da musst du das alles nicht lesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231984&page=7

Die Welt kann doch so einfach sein


----------



## wiesentangler (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

1. Forelle 2012
Und gleich 41,5 cm Geht ja schonmal gut los.
Gruß Wiesentangler


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> ich hoffe das hat bald hier mal ein ende und ein Admin macht was.



Macht er! Denn bei aller Liebe, *31*! OT Postings gehen einfach zu weit.

Dieser und der darunter liegende Beitrag werden nur stehen 
gelassen da sie auf unseren reinen Bilder/Berichtethread verweisen.
Nicht ohne Grund mache ich mir hier die Mühe jedes Posting einzeln da 
herüber zu kopieren! 

Das die letzten Bilder nicht da sind ist einfach der fehlenden Zeit geschuldet. 
Eine Selektion findet nicht statt.

Das Thema ist damit angehakt und weitere Fang-Postings dazu landen 
da wo die anderen 31 auch schon sind.


----------



## bassproshops (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey

Sind echt schöne Forellen raus gekommen 

@wilhelm
Wo angelste in der Rur, Onkel von meinem Vater wohnt in Monschau, da ist die ja auch und iseht ganz interessant aus


----------



## suerro (13. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an allen Fängern,
War gestern mit mein Bruder unterwegs insgesamt konnten wir in zwei stunden 5 Zander fangen. hier ein Bild von der größten Zander mit 85 cm, wegen der dicken Bauch wurde es schonend zurück gesetzt.

http://img843.*ih.us/img843/8923/dsc0089cu.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Und dieser Brasse konnte letzte Woche den 8cm kopyto nicht widerstehen:q
http://img12.*ih.us/img12/1009/dsc0083xb.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## wilhelm (13. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*suerro,*super Fische und ein total geiler Zander:m,find ich toll das du den zurück gesetzt hast.#6

Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war heute eine Unterwasserkamera testen. Tatsächlich konnten wir einen Biss und den anschliessenden Drill eines 48er Saiblings filmen. Danach war der Akku leer (nach nur 30min...???),so dass die restlichen leider nicht gefilmt werden konnten. Sobald ich die DVD habe,schneide ich einen Film zusammen, war echt super auf dem Monitor zu schauen,wie der Fisch den Köder nahm. 

Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## Sakier (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Petri zu den schönes Fischen.
Welche UnterwasserKamera hast du denn getestet ?
gruß


----------



## jvonzun (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ist eine Hightechkamera aus Schweden, die sich mein Kumpel für ca. 2000 Euro gegönnt hat. Müsste ihn fragen,welches Modell es genau ist.


----------



## bassproshops (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Interessant...
Und das letzte Foto ist mal wider mega, kurzärmlig 

Du bringst echt immer schön Abwechslung in den Thread, weiter so (;


----------



## inselkandidat (15. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun: jetzt haust du nicht nur gute Bilder raus,jetzt gibts Live Unterwasser Drills #6..guter Mann!


----------



## Pauli1990 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jon! Bin gespannt auf die Live Aufnahme! 

Für mich gab es gestern auch die ersten Forellen an meinem neuen Hausgewässer... Zwei Bachforellen mitte 30 gab es, nach dem 6. Anlauf hat's also geklappt... 






Petri


----------



## jvonzun (15. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Pauli!


----------



## discobarsch (15. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Örnie schrieb:


> Heute war Fangtag!
> 40er Barsch



richtig geiler barsch und nettes pic, beste!


----------



## Sinned (15. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Weiter so jvonzun! Einfach wahnsinns Bilder. Ich konsumiere diesen Threat hauptsächlich wegen deinen Bildern. So etwas sieht man einfach nicht so häufig.


----------



## Frettchen82 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja seine Bilder haben schon fast was von Kunst. In welcher Gegend bist du denn da Unterwegs? Das sieht was nach einem zukünftigen Urlaubsdomiziel aus


----------



## soadillusion (16. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

78 er Hecht auf kleien Köfi an Zandermontage. Schwimmt natürlich wieder, Schonzeit sei Dank!


----------



## TioZ (16. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr geile Färbung... PETRI!

MfG 

TioZ


----------



## jvonzun (16. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Ja seine Bilder haben schon fast was von Kunst. In welcher Gegend bist du denn da Unterwegs? Das sieht was nach einem zukünftigen Urlaubsdomiziel aus


 
besten dank für die blumen bzw. petris!

am eisfischen bin ich fast ausschliesslich auf der melchsee frutt.

damit es nicht langweilig wird,ging es gestern nach über 2 monaten pause wieder einmal auf quappen.


----------



## Frettchen82 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja auch schick...

Muss ich doch der Frau mal vorschalgen. Die Denkt immer an Nordsee wenns um Urlaub geht. Dabei hab ich noch die ersten Berge zu sehen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

lecker panierter Hecht


----------



## jvonzun (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habe heute geschaut,ob die Seeforellen schon wieder da sind. Zumindest eine hat sich gezeigt! Nun gehts also los mit dem zweiten Teil der Schleppfischerei und den hoffentlich dicken Seeforellen:vik:


----------



## Mikey3110 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Soadillusion....

Hat der ne schöne Zeichnung... Dickes Petri...
Nur der Dreck am Fisch hat auf dem Bild nix verloren...


----------



## silviomopp (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> @ Soadillusion....
> 
> Hat der ne schöne Zeichnung... Dickes Petri...
> Nur der Drecks am Fisch hat auf dem Bild nix verloren...





das ist eindeuetig ein Kuhwiesenwaller-Hecht , daher das Gras :vik:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen! 

Wobei ein Hecht in der Schonzeit im Wasser abgehakt gehört...
Naja jeder wie er mag 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## mathei (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen!
> 
> Wobei ein Hecht in der Schonzeit im Wasser abgehakt gehört...
> Naja jeder wie er mag
> ...



hör endlich mit deinem genörgel über bilder auf.
fang lieber selber einen fisch und poste es dann, wie du es für richtig hälst.
man man man


----------



## Benni1987 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

aber echt mal,das geht ja auf keine kuhhaut mehr!
@jvonzun:schöne forelle!Petri!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich finde es auch zum kotzen, wenn bei jedem abgeschlagenen Fisch das große Geheule losgeht.

Im dem Fall seh ich das aber anders:
Fische die man zurücksetzen will oder muß gehören auch so behandelt, das sie nicht unnötig geschädigt werden.
Der panierte Hecht wird höchstwarscheinlich ziehmlich übel verpilzen...

Ich geh davon aus, daß Soadillusion das in der Situation nicht bewußt war.
Er angelt ja noch nicht so lange.
Ein Hinweis darauf ist also durchaus angebracht!
Und es hat sich auch niemand im Ton vergriffen...
Also ist doch alles OK!

Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## mathei (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch zum kotzen, wenn bei jedem abgeschlagenen Fisch das große Geheule losgeht.
> 
> Im dem Fall seh ich das aber anders:
> Fische die man zurücksetzen will oder muß gehören auch so behandelt, das sie nicht unnötig geschädigt werden.
> ...



darum geht es hier aber nicht. das gehört in den ot 
ich könnt ja auch sagen, vielleicht hat der hechtangler nur schnell das foto gemacht um ihn so schnell wie möglich wieder zurückzusetzen.
deswegen werde diese unnötigen diskusionen auch gelöscht.
richtig so :m
herr mod bitte an die arbeit.
glaube diesmal nur 4 und nicht 31.


----------



## Gloin (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein kleiner Vorschlag zur Güte:
Gibt es nicht irgendwo im Netz auch eine deutschsprachige Anleitung für das waidgerechte C&R von Fischen? Von wegen nicht senkrecht halten, nicht "panieren", nicht zu tief fischen im Winter usw...
Wenn sowas oben einmal als "wichtiges Thema" festgetackert wäre, gäbe es keinen Grund mehr für die immergleichen (wenn auch oft berechtigten) Belehrungen...

Sorry fürs OT, aber vllt. wäre das mal eine nachhaltige Lösung, was meinen die Mods?


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin!

Macht doch nicht gleich wieder so ein Fass wegen dem Bild auf...
Soadillusion scheint halt nicht so erfahren zu sein und hat den Fisch 
nicht so behandelt wie man es bei Schonzeit bedingtem C&R tun sollte.

Nicht gut ja, der Hinweis aus Euren Reihen war gut und richtig, wenn 
auch vielleicht von dem einen oder anderen unpassend formuliert. 
(Ein klare und verständliche formulierte Kritik ist wohl ziel führender als 
irgend eine ausgedrückte Freude an Paniertem... )

Damit ist das Ding vom Tisch und hier geht es bitte wieder ums wesentliche, 
Angeln und seine tollen Fänge die hier präsentiert werden. #h


----------



## Benni1987 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Foto!echt!

Ich hatte diesen thread abbonniert aber jetzt geht mir der mist hier einfach nur auf die nerven,nichts als gelaber und diskusionen.nur weil man mal nichts zu posten hat muss man nicht zwanghaft an anderem/anderen rumkretisieren und nen streit vom zaun brechen.echt lächerlich hier!

aaaand....out


----------



## Nolfravel (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Schönes Foto!echt!
> 
> Ich hatte diesen thread abbonniert aber jetzt geht mir der mist hier einfach nur auf die nerven,nichts als gelaber und diskusionen.nur weil man mal nichts zu posten hat muss man nicht zwanghaft an anderem/anderen rumkretisieren und nen streit vom zaun brechen.echt lächerlich hier!
> 
> aaaand....out


 


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231984 |rolleyes


----------



## jvonzun (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mein versprochenes Video vom Eisangeln...

Ich arbeite schon lange mit dem pinnacle Videobearbeitungsprogramm,welches wirklich super ist.
Habe heute mit Schrecken festgestellt,dass das Unterwasservideo beim Eisfischen dunkel ist,obwohl wir es auf dem Monitor beim Filmen super sahen!?!Wenn ich es nun aufhelle,wird der Fisch auch hell, was nicht besser ist. 
Gib es hier zufällig einen Videobearbeitungsspezialisten,der mir das so aufhellen könnte,damit man es besser sieht? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBz95JFaFI0

Danke!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich würds ja so lassen  hat sowas surreales das ganze, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Onkel Tom (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bisher verlief mein Angeljahr doch sehr mager, ohne jeglichen Höhepunkt. Hier und da gab es mal eine Hand vol kleiner Barsche, ab und an mal ein untermaßiger Zander. Im Großen und Ganzen lief es viel schlechter, als ich nach dem fulminanten letzen Winter erwartet hatte. Dennoch bin ich immer wieder los, in der Gewissheit, dass meine Hartnäckigkeit irgendwann belohnt wird. 

  Heute war es dann endlich so weit. Zunächst gab es an vielen verschiedenen Stellen wieder nur kleine Barsche bis maximal 25 cm. Hier mal einer, da mal zwei. Ich hatte bereits wieder mehrere Kilometer in den Beinen, als ich mich entschied, ein letztes mal das Gewässer zu wechseln. Es ging an ein kleines Stillgewässer an dem ich mich sehr gut auskenne und in dem ich "meine" Winterangelstellen gefunden habe. Es dauerte dort keine 20 Würfe, als ich trotz starken Winds von der Seite einen ganz feinen Anfasser verspürte. Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie zaghaft und sanft große Fische die Köder einsaugen können. War wirklich kaum zu spüren der bis, wieder einmal bin ich seht froh darüber, mir die Rocksweeper geleistet zu haben. Nach dem Biss erfolgte ein schneller Anschlag und gleich war die Rute gut krumm. Schwere Kopfstöße verrieten den Zielfisch und so kam nach knackigem Drill ein Prachtfisch zum Vorschein. Ich hoffte beim ersten Anblick auf einen neuen PB, aber nach genauem Messen stand fest, dass es der dritte 44er in meinem Leben war. Zumindest für dieses Gewässer mein neuer Rekord.

  http://img856.*ih.us/img856/3797/44erbarschgranateii.jpg


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hast dus beim Bearbeiten noch gesehn? Wenn ja wäre es möglich dass es ganz einfach falsch gerendert wurde.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## jvonzun (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri onkel tom!

nein,liegt leider nicht am rendern.war schon vor dem bearbeiten so dunkel.
hell war es,als wir beim filmen direkt auf den monitor geschaut haben,da sah man z.B. auch den gewässergrund...


----------



## Tobi94 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Evt. der Kontrast viel zu hoch?


----------



## jvonzun (20. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habe heute meine saison auf die rotgetupften eröffnet, gab immer wieder fischkontakt . toll, wieder ein zielfisch mehr, da wirds nie langweilig. morgen eröffne ich die renken-saison.


----------



## Bolli82 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da meine Kamera und mein Photograf nicht sooooo gut sind muss ich meine Bilder etwas bearbeiten. 

Zander ca. 60 cm (nicht gemessen) schwimmt wieder.


----------



## soadillusion (21. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So diesmal kein panierter Hecht


----------



## Upi (21. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum schönen Hecht!!!


----------



## Hecht 1995 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil!

Ich kann gar nicht mehr abwarten! 2 Wochen noch und dann kann ich endlich wieder mal fischen gehen.

LG Lukas


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Sind ja schöne Fische dabei!

Ich war die letzten 2 Tage auch mal wieder los mit der Hoffnung vor der Schonzeit noch ein zwei schöne Zander oder Barsche zu erwischen!

Bei den warmen Temperaturen und den vielen Weißfischen an der Oberfläche dachte ich, ich probiers doch seit langem mal wieder in den flacheren Bereichen... Wenn sich die Weißfische dort tummeln sind die Räuber bestimmt auch nicht weit! 

Und die Vermutung wurde belohnt! Am Dienstag gabs zum Einstieg gleich einen dicken 39er Barsch! Und gegen später noch einen wunderschönen 35er zum Abschied... 

Gestern war ich dann mit einem Kumpel unterwegs... ich allerdings als Schneider! ;-) Er erwischte einem tollen Ü40 Barsch und 2 Ü30 Barsche! Fotos gibts leider keine... und schwimmen tun sie auch alle wieder!

Alles in allem 2 tolle sonnige Angelabende die jeweils mit wunderschönen Fischen belohnt wurden!


----------



## Onkel Tom (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Stoney! Die Barsche scheinen im Moment ganz gut zu laufen. |supergri

Ich konnte heute auch wieder einen schönen erwischen. :g

http://img828.*ih.us/img828/9052/36erbarsch.jpg

Ein wenig später hatte ich dann noch einen richtigen Klopper dran, vermutlich ein sehr großer Barsch. Leider verlor ich ihn nach wenigen Sekunden. Er nahm den Köder, als ich ihn vom Boden anhob, daher bemerkte ich den Biss ein klein wenig zu spät. #c


----------



## jvonzun (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## flasha (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

64cm hatte der Bursche aus der Ruhr! :m


----------



## paule79 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger,tolle Bilder


----------



## otti90 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier der größte der letzten Tage

60+


----------



## Colophonius (23. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich platze bald vor Neid 

Petri an alle Fänger und manche Fotos sind wirklich klasse

@Onkel Tom: die Barsche bei euch sind ja wirklich klasse gefärbt


----------



## rallewahn (23. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim Gufi-fischen am Rhein gestern einen schönen 68er Rapfen gelandet - war leider allein unterwegs, das erste Foto war kurz vor der Landung, dann Foto draußen, schnell noch gemessen und ab wieder in seinem Element:vik:
Gruß


----------



## MeisterFische (25. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So gestern mal wieder ne Bachforelle erwischt mit Fliege und Spirolino!
Hatte geschätze 40cm und hat Abends super direkt vom Grill geschmeckt!
Ps. Nicht ich halte den Fisch sondern ein Kollege|rolleyes

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Pauli1990 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger tolle Fische!
Ich kam bei unserem Wochenend-Trip auch mal kurz zum Fischen und konnte nen etwas größeren Döbel fangen ... 

Anhang anzeigen 180354


Anhang anzeigen 180355


Anhang anzeigen 180356


Anhang anzeigen 180357


Petri!


----------



## Micha El (25. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pauli1990: WOW! Wo ist das?


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gute Bilder Pauli1990!#6


----------



## Colophonius (25. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig, richtig tolle Bilder und schöner Däbel, Pauli1990.

Petri natürlich auch an alle anderen und so ne Forelle vom Grill ist echt was tolles


----------



## bassproshops (25. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey

Hübsches Gewässer 
In Slowenien gibt es auch solche schönen Stellen, da waren wir schon oft, aber kann auch überall anders sein...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sieht das geil aus!


----------



## mathei (25. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an die tollen fänger. konnte heute auch wieder ne schöne barschstrecke hinlegen. hier ein 33ziger kurz vor der landung


----------



## LdaRookie (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab seit Dienstag meine Prüfung und seit Freitag den Schein und konnte gestern das erste Mal kurz an den Rhein. Ergebnis: Mein erster Zander! (Mit 54cm kein Riese aber für mich der schönste Fisch ever! #6 )


----------



## Siever (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zur Prüfung und zum schönen Zetti! Weiter so#6


----------



## LdaRookie (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke!


----------



## jvonzun (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Micha El schrieb:


> Pauli1990: WOW! Wo ist das?


 
müsste die Maggia im Tessin sein,oder?

Petri @all!


----------



## Dikay (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Samstag früh im DEK einen kleinen Hecht von 45cm auf Gufi gelandet... So selten wie die im Kanal sind, natürlich ärgerlich einen gerade in der Schonzeit zu erwischen... #q


----------



## Pauli1990 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> müsste die Maggia im Tessin sein,oder?
> 
> Petri @all!



Ja waren in dem Ort PonteBrolla im Tessin, gibt wirklich schöne Ecken dort!


----------



## DerAndi (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klein aber mein


----------



## Graf Cartman (27. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So gestern mal die Saison gestartet und gleich ein 35er ans Land befördert. 

Ausserdem noch zwei kleine Barsche verhaftet alles in allem ein guter Tag!!


----------



## discobarsch (27. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Graf Cartman schrieb:


> So gestern mal die Saison gestartet und gleich ein 35er ans Land befördert.
> 
> Ausserdem noch zwei kleine Barsche verhaftet alles in allem ein guter Tag!!



schöner fisch!


----------



## discobarsch (27. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal wieder ein paar bilder vom letzten holland trip. wetter war wirklich traumhaft auch wenns morgens richtig eisig war.
haben mit 33 zandern an 2,5 tagen eigentlich auch ganz gut gefangen obwohls gar nicht so einfach war.

gruss


----------



## eddy81 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ne Bachforelle - da Schonzeit -schnell wieder ins Wasser 

Ansonsten schaut gerne mal auf unserer neuen Seite www.pro-catch.de

Raubfisch Team aus GI |wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dickes Petri in die Runde!
Bei mir gab es heute 4 Fische zwischen 40 und 47 cm und einen kapitalen Sonnenbrand!


----------



## MMK308 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ein Tag,

erst ein meter Waller gehackt (zum glück verloren ist nichts für meine Picker Rute) und dann das. War schon am zusammen Packen meiner Karpfenrute, da wackelt meine Picker wie verrückt. Ich konnte diese wunderschöne Bafo laden.
Das geile daran ist das sie einen Fisch im Maul hatte 

Größe: 39 cm 

Köder: Taurwurm

Zeit : 18:45 Uhr

Gewässer : Enz


----------



## TioZ (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schicken Fischen..

Ich hatte heut auch richtig Spass. Bei Barschangeln ist auf den kleinen LC Grubs nen Hecht von Mitte-Ende-70 eingestiegen. 
Ein Mordsgaudi an der an der kurzen und leichten Element Rider in M. 
Die Trulla war auf Krawall gebürstet und hat anständig Strippe geklaut... die muss schon Sommer gehabt haben.

Bilder hab ich mir gespart, obwohl die Dame auch alles Andere als dick war.. ob die mit dem Laichen schon durch sind?

MfG

TioZ


----------



## rotrunna (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In vielen Gewässern (Norddeutschland) sollten sie schon durch sein, und das seit 3 Wochen.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (29. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> dickes Petri in die Runde!
> Bei mir gab es heute 4 Fische zwischen 40 und 47 cm und einen kapitalen Sonnenbrand!






Danke für diese einzigartigen pics.....diese Bilder sind ein Traum.....danke !!!!!


----------



## jvonzun (29. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bitte !


----------



## Fred1987 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Zandi schrieb:


> Was ein Tag,
> 
> erst ein meter Waller gehackt (zum glück verloren ist nichts für meine Picker Rute) und dann das. War schon am zusammen Packen meiner Karpfenrute, da wackelt meine Picker wie verrückt. Ich konnte diese wunderschöne Bafo laden.
> Das geile daran ist das sie einen Fisch im Maul hatte
> ...



hehe, cooles Bild davon  und Petri


----------



## Graf Cartman (29. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank Discobarsch... 

Aber die Zander Strecke ist auch nicht zu verachten :m

MFG 

Graf Cartman


----------



## Spinnenfänger (30. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Fische von euch! Petri


----------



## TJ. (31. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab auch noch ein Fischvon letzter Woche
Die Zander sind wie man schon unschwer erkennen kann sicher schon beim laichen weshalb auch derhier sofort wieder schwimmen durfte. Hatte noch weitere in der größe alle dunkel dann hab ichs angeln mit größeren Ködern eingestellt. Schonzeit beginnt bei uns erst am 1.4. aber das wissen ja die Zander nicht.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Micha El (31. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri, schöner fisch!


----------



## mathei (31. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

auch ein petri von mir und auf grund deiner beschreibung landest du nur petri-s und wirst nicht von manch wichtigtuern zerfleischt.
diese jahr hol ich mir auch meinen ersten zetti:vik:


----------



## inselkandidat (1. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute bei Aprilwetter die Hechtsaison eingeläutet:vik:
3xHecht 40,40,45 cm...ist noch ausbaufähig

Köder waren 4play, Kopyto schwarz-weiß 12 cm und illex Magsquad


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (1. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Färbung haben die Hechte. Wo kommt ihr her, das ihr alle schon den Raubfischen nachstellt? Bei uns in Fulda ist der Hecht noch bis 15ten und der Zander bis Anfang Mai geschont...:c


----------



## eddy81 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi und dickes Petri zu den Fischen ! 

nun mal "offiziel" , da Schonzeit um  

Die gute BaFo hat ganz schön gekämpft in der Strömung.


----------



## jvonzun (1. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die Seeforellen sind nun enlich wieder an der Oberfläche. Gab gestern und heute unglaubliche sieben Stück! 
Wenn man mit den richtigen Löffel richtig fischt,ist es gar kein so grosses Problem sie zu erwischen!


----------



## inselkandidat (1. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Schöne Färbung haben die Hechte. Wo kommt ihr her, das ihr alle schon den Raubfischen nachstellt? Bei uns in Fulda ist der Hecht noch bis 15ten und der Zander bis Anfang Mai geschont...:c


 
Ja die Hechte sahen in den Tat fast "bunt" aus, kommt von der Rot-braunen Färbung des Torfwassers, in dem sie wohnen...Komme Aus Brandenburg, Hechte sind hier ab heute wieder frei..#h


----------



## Marcus_mck (2. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus Anglerboard Freunde,

Da am Samstag nun endlich mein Prüfungszeugniss eintraff, konnte ich natürlich den Montag kaum erwarten.
Also Montag um 6:00 aufgestanden gefrühstückt und um 7:45 bereits vor der Haupteingangstüre unserer 
Gemeinde gestanden. Als um 8:00 Uhr eine sehr verdutzte Mitarbeiterin die Türe öffnete mit den Worten,
"Wos woin den sie scho do ?" hielt ich nur kurz mein Prüfungzeugniss hoch und ihr verdutztes Gesicht wich
einem freudig lachenden Gesicht. " Ois glar, is jo wieda soweit !", nach 20 min hielt ich ihn endlich in Händen.
Nun ab zum Weiher 4 unseres Vereins und glaubt mir nichts hätte mich jetzt noch abhalten können  :lol:  !

Am Weiher angekommen ein traumhaftes Wetter ja Fast schon Kaiserwetter. Also nix wie das Equip ausgepackt 
und Ruten rein.

http://img593.*ih.us/img593/3199/003bin.jpg

Absolut traumhaft.

Eine Rute auf Karpfen mit Boili bestückt und die zweite mit Wasserkugel und einem Mistwurm und einer 
Bienenmade bestückt. Nach gut 20 min der erste Biss. 
Ich schlug an und ................ Mist verschlagen.
Schnell wieder aufgeködert und wieder an die gleiche Stelle ca. 5 m vom Ufer entfernt. Die Rute abgelegt und an der Karpfenrute die Schnurspannung etwas verbessert als ich aus dem Augenwinkel eine Wellenkreis vor mir ausmachen 
konnte. Ich schaute auf und fragte mich wo ist meine Wasserkugel als ich auch schon meine Schur von der Rolle laufen sah.
Rute in die Hand ..... auf Spannung kommen lassen .... Anschlag ...... und Anschlag sitzt.
Nach einem schönen wenn auch kurzen Drill hier das Ergebniss

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/7593/002xagf.jpg

34 cm Bachforelle mit einer Tollen Färbung.

Ich dacht mir wo eine ist sind vielleicht auch mehr. Was sich aber nicht bewahrheitete. Nach 5 Std dachte ich mir, eine ist besser als keine und wahr bereits im zusammenpacken.
Als mein Schwimmer (hatte die Wasserkugel abgemacht), plötzlich zu Leben begann.
Wieder an die Rute ... gewartet auf den Abzug ... Anschlag .... auch die hing.
Doch man merkte das sie wohl etwas größer wahr. Einen schönen Drill später lag auch eine 37 cm Bachforelle im Grass.
Nun wahr mein Fanglimitt erreicht und ich konnte stoltz wie Oskar nach hause fahren. Unter der Fahrt lief mir beim 
Gedanken an die leckeren Forellen schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen und mit der 37er wurde anschliessend
mein Magen verwöhnt. Leider hatte ich alles schon verstaut als sie Biss und Deshalb hier nur ein Handyfoto aus der 
Küche.

http://img837.*ih.us/img837/8979/005tp.jpg

Wahr ein toller Tag und die Forellen waren echt lecker.

Petri Heil euer Marcus_McK

P.S: Wenn das hier der falsche Forumsteil ist bitte verschieben


----------



## Benni1987 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!schöne Fische und ein sehr schöner Bericht!wenns der falsche forumsteil ist,gut das du's hier gepostet hast,so kam ich auch in den Genuss...! |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Aprilgewinn:
Eine Quantum BLU BL 30 PTs​*









Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## Nordsee (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

eigentlich wollte ich ja heute auf karpfen angeln, aber es kam natürlich alles anders. ich habe mit mais an der posenmontage und grund gefischt. dann habe ich nach 2 stunden erfolglosen warten mal eingeholt und was passiert? der mais rotiert und ein kleienr hecht schießt wie aus dem nichts aus und schnappt sich den mais. wie sich dann rausstellte war er 15cm lang und wunderschön gefärbt (leider kein foto). wurde dann natürlich direkt zurückgesetzt und gar nicht erst aus dem wasser gehoben. haken hing zum Glück weit vorne. Also ein erfolgloser Karpfenansitz mit Kleinhechtüberraschung. Trotzdem ein wunderschöner Angeltag, da man in den 50m entfernten (10-30 cm tief) Flachwasserbereichen alle großen Hechte bei der Paarung und beim Laichen beobachten konnte.


----------



## Felipe95 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen bei Askari gewesen ne 2. ul-rute (WFT-Penzill) ne vernümftige Wathose und nen Fliegenkescher gekauft und anschließend gleich alles eingeweiht und einige schöne Bafos gefangen die größte hatte genau 1kg (Bild).




Aber habt ihr schonmal so rotes fleisch bei "wilden" Bachforellen gesehen ??? Hab schon einige Bafos in diesem Gewässer gefangen und auch schon einige mit rosanem fleisch ... das ja aufgrund der ernährung mit u.a. bachflohkrebsen zusatnde kommt aber so tief rot wie bei ner lachsforelle ? 




LG Felix


----------



## Fun Fisher (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Felix K. schrieb:


> http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2849/z7lsr8ux_jpg.htm
> 
> Aber habt ihr schonmal so rotes fleisch bei "wilden" Bachforellen gesehen ??? Hab schon einige Bafos in diesem Gewässer gefangen und auch schon einige mit rosanem fleisch ... das ja aufgrund der ernährung mit u.a. bachflohkrebsen zusatnde kommt aber so tief rot wie bei ner lachsforelle ?
> 
> ...




Ertstmal Petri zu der schönen Bachforelle.
Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, dass das eine besetzte Forelle ist, die aus einer Zuchtanlage kommt, in der sie mit der "richtigen" Nahrung großgezogen wurde. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.
Anyway, lass es dir schmecken!


----------



## marcus7 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Ertstmal Petri zu der schönen Bachforelle.
> Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, dass das eine besetzte Forelle ist, die aus einer Zuchtanlage kommt, in der sie mit der "richtigen" Nahrung großgezogen wurde. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.
> Anyway, lass es dir schmecken!




Nein, das ist normal wenn regelmäßig Bachflohkrebse gefressen werden. Schon unzählige male welche mit solchem Fleisch gehabt.

Rel. frisch eingesetzte Bafos haben immer weißes Fleisch.

Achja ein dickes petri zur Forelle


----------



## Fun Fisher (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist normal wenn regelmäßig Bachflohkrebse gefressen werden. Schon unzählige male welche mit solchem Fleisch gehabt.
> 
> Rel. frisch eingesetzte Bafos haben immer weißes Fleisch.
> 
> Achja ein dickes petri zur Forelle




Siehst du, man lernt nie aus. Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## jvonzun (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich weiss auch nicht,was los ist, aber bei mir knallt eine Seeforelle nach der anderen auf meine Köder, dieses Mal ein Wahnsinns-Fisch von 80 cm :k!!!


----------



## inselkandidat (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein dickes petri jvonzun, so eine will ich auch am Wochenende - nur in salziger Variante!#6


----------



## Bruno 01 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> ich weiss auch nicht,was los ist, aber bei mir knallt eine Seeforelle nach der anderen auf meine Köder, dieses Mal ein Wahnsinns-Fisch von 80 cm :k!!!


 
Alter |bigeyes
Wie goil #6
Ich beneide Dich echt um Deine Heimat.Deine Fotos,Deine Fische .......:g
Da möchte man echt Auswandern.
Und noch mal fettes Petri zu dem auch bei Euch sicherlich Ausnahmefisch #6#6#6



Bruno #h


----------



## Micha El (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Felix K.: das filet sieht super aus!! yummy!

jvonzun: Geiler Fisch! hat bestimmt schön theater gemacht ;-)


----------



## Eichelfritte (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da musste ja nen extra Räucherofen für bauen ;D


----------



## Onkel Tom (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Jon, das ist ein schöner Brocken! #6

Heute nach der Arbeit bin ich gegen 17 Uhr am Gewässer meiner Wahl angekommen. An und für sich wollte ich da eigentlich nur mal schauen, was die Hechte so treiben, doch es kam mal wieder anders. Zunächst musste ich feststellen, dass ich meine gewünschten Hechtgummis mal schön zu Hause gelassen habe. Ärgerlich, aber dann doch nicht wirklich ein Problem, da ich ja doch immer einen halben Angelladen mit mir herum schleppe. Meine Wahl fiel dann doch erst mal auf ein relativ kleines Gummimodell mit gerade mal 8 cm. Nachdem ich die ersten Würfe in diesem echt schwierigen Gewässer absolviert hatte, kam wieder diese Gefühl auf, dass sich dort immer nach gewisser Zeit bei mir einstellt. Der „Tümpel“ ist für meine Verhältnisse hier einfach nur verdammt groß und tief. Da die Benutzung von Booten eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist, muss man sich alles sehr hart erarbeiten und es ist in der Regel kaum möglich, die Fische zu lokalisieren. Vom Ufer aus ist das echt ein ganz hartes Brot. #t

Umso erfreuter war ich dann, als ich doch plötzlich aus dem nichts einen deutlichen Biss bekam. Kurz nach dem anheben des Köders stieg ein Fisch ein und vom Gefühl her hätte ich schwören können, einen mittleren Hecht zu drillen. Nichts wies zunächst darauf hin, dass der Gegner doch ein Punk war. Als dieser dann jedoch das erste mal kurz vor mir auftauchte, war ich schon ein wenig überrascht. Schon wieder so eine Bombe von Barsch und noch dazu ein so schöner. Wieder einmal war ich mir sicher, dass es nun endlich mal einer über 44 cm ist, aber auch hier sollte ich mich täuschen. Der Umfang des Fisches lies ihn wirklich gewaltig wirken, aber mehr als 43 cm hatte er trotzdem nicht. Wie auch immer, es war auf jeden Fall wieder einer dieser Fische, die mich immer wieder ans Wasser treiben, einfach geil! :m

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/4931/43erbarschbombeiii.jpg

Barsche sind einfach herrliche Fische!   

http://img694.*ih.us/img694/6639/barschbomberelease.jpg

Ca. einer Stunde später und hunderte Meter weiter, bekam ich dann den zweiten Biss des Tages an diesem Gewässer und wieder hatte sich ein Dickbarsch am Köder vergriffen. Leider verlor ich diesen kurz vor dem Ufer, natürlich nicht ohne ihn genau bestaunen zu dürfen. Dieser war nur geringfügig kleiner als der erste und auch richtig massig. Aber man kann nicht alles haben. Es blieb dann also bei „nur“ 2 Bissen in 2,5 Stunden an diesem Gewässer und so entschied ich mich noch mal für ein Stündchen an ein leichteres Gewässer zu wechseln, um doch noch den einen oder anderen Hecht zu erwischen. Das gelang mir dann auch auf Anhieb recht gut und so konnte ich in der kurzen Zeit noch mal 5 Hechte bis 61 cm landen. Dieser bissen allesamt auf kleine Jerks oder Illex Wobbler. 

http://img571.*ih.us/img571/5308/61eresox.jpg

Wenn jeder Feierabend aus anglerischer Sicht so enden würde, hätte ich nichts dagegen einzuwenden, aber ich kann das durchaus einordnen. Einen so durchweg erfolgreichen Angeltag habe ich hier auch nur sehr selten.


----------



## Colophonius (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle 

Das zweite Bild von Onkel Tom ist einfach richtig toll geworden


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jep, das Foto ist #6#6#6


----------



## Lxrs K. (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das zweite bild ist echt richtig geil !
schöner barsch ;D


----------



## hechtomat77 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jon zur Super Seeforelle#6
Ist die aus dem Ägerisee? Ich nehme mal an beim Schleppen erbeutet oder?

Petri auch dir Onkel Tom. Super Fotos und geiler Barsch#6

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## jvonzun (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke euch! heute ein Nuller eingefahren...

nein die habe ich im Zugersee abgeschleppt!

tolles Barsch-Foto, Petri!


----------



## Finke20 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:


Auch ein Petri von mir in die Runde #6, alles sehr schöne Fische.

Aber sage mal Onkel Tom was soll das heißen, 





> aber mehr als 43 cm hatte er trotzdem nicht


 |kopfkrat :q, ist doch ein super Barsch #6.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nehme mal an seine persönliche Bestleistung ist 44cm und er hatte sich erhofft das zu toppen. Echt schöne Bilder. Petri dazu.


----------



## Onkel Tom (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank an alle!

@ Finke20

Es ist tatsächlich so, wie Timo gerade geschrieben hat.
Ich hätte wetten können, dass dieser Barsch mein neuer PB ist, aber so ging es mir schon oft. Bei genauem messen war er dann eben doch "nur" 43 cm und eben keine 45 cm lang. Ist aber O.K, man muss ja auch noch Ziele haben. :q


----------



## Finke20 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Onkel Tom,

das ist doch ironisch gemeint, von mir :q.


----------



## pionier2511 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So dann werde ich meinen auch einmal posten gefangen mit der Fox Rage Cat spin 2,65 er Rute und ner Penn Sargus 6000 
Im Angelpark Wagner 

Er is 1,26 m und durfte wieder schwimmen 

Noch dazu isses mein erstrer Waller über 1m
http://img3.*ih.us/img3/7624/dsc0211bildgrendern.jpg


----------



## Acharaigas (6. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zander- und hechtschonzeit. alternativen müssen her. barsche liefen bis jetzt noch nicht so gut bei uns in der gegend. daher ein ausflug richtung "berge". forellenpirsch war angesagt. zu zweit ewig lange an einem kleinen fluss/ großen bach unterwegs gewesen - ohne erfolg. nur sehr vereinzelt nachläufer und fehlbisse. dann zum abend hin wurde es besser. immerhin durfte ich entscheidern.


----------



## Bela B. (6. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil an alle Fänger.

Hallo,heute war ich mit meinem Sohn  angeln.Er wollte seine neue  DS Rute testen.Unsere Köder waren Tauwürmer  und  der Zielfisch war der  Barsch.Als mein Sohn eine Pause  machte,konnte ich diesen Hecht beim ersten Wurf mit  seiner neuen Rute fangen.Das 21er Fluorcarbonvorfach und der einzel Haken mit Tauwurm wurden voll inhaliert.Der Hecht hatte bereits abgelaicht und wurde schonend zurück gesetzt.Wir hatten noch weitere Bisse,aber unser Zielfisch blieb leider aus.

Ich wünsche allen hier ein frohes Osterfest.







Bela B.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (8. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

konnte gestern meinen PB-Barsch fangen. Bei einer Länge von 43cm brachte der Fisch 1170 Gramm auf die Waage. 
Gebissen hat er auf einen Tauwurm, da das Spinnfischen bei uns in noch bis einschließlich 15.05.2012 (zwecks Hechtschonzeit) verboten ist.

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## zandertex (8. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zu schönen barsch.der ist aber nicht aus dem bach neben dir?


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (8. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zandertex schrieb:


> petri zu schönen barsch.der ist aber nicht aus dem bach neben dir?



Danke, nein der ist nicht aus dem Bach. Da hätte er wohl aufgesessen :q.

Der Bach, den du siehst fließt aus einer kleinen 2-3m tiefen Auskiesung, welche eine Verbindung zum Rhein hat. Hier hat er zugeschlagen.


----------



## Raubbrasse (8. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Browntroutcatcher: Petri Heil zum Barsch.

Was hattet ihr gestern bei euch für super warmes Wetter?
Bei uns waren es nur 4°C.

Raubbrasse


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (8. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Raubbrasse: Petri Dank. Bei uns hatte es ca. 10-12°C. War allerdings auch recht wechselhaft. Von Sonnenschein bei Windstille (z.B. zum Zeit punkt des Fotos ;-) bis Regen und starker Wind war alles dabei. 
Aber bei solchen Fischen vergisst man die Temperaturen ja sowieso schnell


----------



## jvonzun (9. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern fielen bei uns 10 cm Schnee, was aber die Seeforellen nicht störte :vik:.






Heute ging es zum letzten Mal zum Eisfischen, da die Saison nun endet. Innerhalb von 10 Minuten bissen 4 Saiblinge, vorher und nachher lief gar nix...






Lawinenabgang


----------



## mathei (9. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> gestern fielen bei uns 10 cm Schnee, was aber die Seeforellen nicht störte :vik:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


petri. wie immer tollo fotos. wegen der fische würde ich ja gerne mit dir tauschen. aber minus grade und schnee. brrrrrrr. nix für mich.|wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (10. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute ging es in die Schlucht und es gab einige Forellen und ein Osternest!


----------



## Doze (10. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

es scheint das die barsche bei mir am see endlich mit laichen fertig sind 

2 kleine barsche letze woche gefangen die voll mit laich waren schön rund waren sie  (natürlich schwimmen alle wieder)

Nach 10 Kleinen barschen und 2 mit laich machte ich ne woche pause und heute endlich ein besserer 

Leider nicht gemessen nur ein kurzes bild und wieder ab ins wasser

schätze ihn auf ca 30cm 

Doze


----------



## jvonzun (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

niemand mehr am Fischen?!

bei mir gabs heute wieder einige Seefos :vik:!!!


----------



## MIG 29 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bachforelle 38cm, biss auf Illex Soul shad 58mm.


----------



## zanderzone (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schonzeit!!!! Aaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hechtschonzeit heute zu Ende, juhuuuu|supergri


----------



## Mendez (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute??!! Seltsames Datum. Wir hier in SH müssen noch bis zum 01.05. warten. Ihr habts gut.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mendez schrieb:


> Heute??!! Seltsames Datum. Wir hier in SH müssen noch bis zum 01.05. warten. Ihr habts gut.



selbst du hast es da ja noch gut. Bei uns dauert die schonzeit noch bis zum 15.05. an.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Hechtschonzeit heute zu Ende, juhuuuu|supergri




Ehr morgen, denn bis 15.04.bedeutet doch, dass der 15. auch noch Schonzeit ist, oder irre ich mich da?!

Petri an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## Moerser83 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Ehr morgen, denn bis 15.04.bedeutet doch, dass der 15. auch noch Schonzeit ist, oder irre ich mich da?!
> 
> Petri an alle anderen Fänger!


 
So sehe ich das auch...#h

Ansonsten Petri allen Fängern#6

Gruss


----------



## mathei (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute nachmittag kurzer ausflug auf dem innensse. war nicht der grosse bringer.
straffer nordwind 4






nur kleinkram um die 20 cm.

2 stk. von 25 cm habe ich zumm abendbrot eingeladen.






und das ganze in einer tiefe von 28 m





bei uns ist der hecht ab 1.5 frei


----------



## barbenstipper (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei uns ist schonzeit bis zum 1.6  -.-


----------



## Gizzmo (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann kann ich hoffentlich auch bald ein paar Fotos beitragen. In weniger als 2 Stunden endet hier bei uns die Hechtschonzeit.
Gleich morgen nach der Arbeit gehts los. Mann, was habe ich bis jetzt geschmachtet und wie fast jeder die Zeit mit Geldausgeben verbracht. Das neue Zeug will getestet werden und im Kühlfach warten noch jede Menge Köderfische darauf wieder ins Wasser zu kommen.
Nur noch einmal schlafen......  

greetz


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



barbenstipper schrieb:


> bei uns ist schonzeit bis zum 1.6  -.-



Und bei uns bis zum 15.06. :c, weshalb es mich heute zum ersten Mal mit Walkerblei und Tauwurm an den See verschlug, um Barsche zu ärgern.
Natürlich ärgerten die Barsche mich und glänzten mit Abwesenheit. Zu allem Überfluss schnappten auch noch 2 kleine Hechte direkt vor meinen Füßen nach meinen Tauis.
Provokation pur. Wartet bis die Schonezeit vorbei ist!


----------



## gypsymo (16. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern sind wir das erste mal dieses Jahr auf Barsch losgewesen. Wegen Schonzeit haben wir uns auf Alsterseitenarme und Wurm-Montagen beschränkt. (T-Rig und Dropshot mit halben Tauwürmern oder Gummi-Mistwürmern) Ein Hecht hat sich leider doch an einen halben Tauwurm am Dropshot verirrt, konnte sich aber schonend vor unseren Füßen selbst vom Haken befreien.

Danach ist noch eine schöne Barsch-Mutti auf einen Gummi-Mistwurm am Texas-Rig eingestiegen. Kugelrund vor Rogen durfte sie nach einem kurzen Fototermin wieder baden.

Für das Foto kam sogar kurz die Sonne raus:


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (16. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Ehr morgen, denn bis 15.04.bedeutet doch, dass der 15. auch noch Schonzeit ist, oder irre ich mich da?!
> 
> Petri an alle anderen Fänger!



Ja, ja, aber ab heute nicht mehr, war die Vorfreude:vik:


----------



## inselkandidat (16. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleine Rolle, kleine Rute, Kleiner Fisch,
gestern die neue Barsch combo eingeweiht....es blieb der einzige Flossenträger an dem Tag.:c


----------



## baer89 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

hier nen schöner Havel Hecht gestern rausgezogen auf nen kleinen mepps spinner.


----------



## -faulenzer- (17. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jaaaaaaaa, es geht langsam wieder los!:vik:

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin überrascht, sicher ist die Schonzeit noch nicht überall vorbei, aber so langsam müsste es hier im Thread doch wieder lebhafter werden. 

Also wirklich, ich glaube seltener war ein von mir gefangener Fisch unverdienter, als der von heute. |sagnix

Nachdem ich mich ca. 2 Stunden mit der Jerke abgemüht habe einen Hecht zu fangen, um dann verzweifelt festzustellen, dass diese heute am Boden festgenagelt schienen und einfach nicht aktiv waren, bin ich zum Auto zurück, um das Gerät zu wechseln.

Mit dem leichterem Gerät bewaffnet, mache ich den ersten Wurf über ziemlich tiefem Wasser. Während der Köder nach dem Aufprall an der Oberfläche so absinkt, hänge ich meinen Gedanken nach, als die Absinkphase urplötzlich durch ein leichtes "tock" unterbrochen wird. Anstatt zu reagieren und sofort anzuschlagen, bildet sich in meinem Kopf die Frage, warum der Köder den Boden diesmal so früh erreicht hat. #u

Bis mein Hirn verarbeitet hatte, dass das wohl kaum der Boden war, war wohl locker eine Sekunde vergangen. Wie ich schon sagte, eigentlich total unverdient, aber der Bursche hatte zum Glück gut eingesaugt. Läuft schon gut dieses Jahr mit dicken Barschen. |supergri

http://img801.*ih.us/img801/2227/41erbarschi.jpg

http://img171.*ih.us/img171/6089/41erbarschimwasseri.jpg


----------



## erik88 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

freitag abend ist nen schöner 41er barsch auf meine drop shot motage eingestiegen


----------



## -GT- (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Onkel Tom : 

Petri zum tollen Barsch, ist immer wieder nett deine Kurzgeschichten und Fotos zu sehen, vor Allem die Fotos sind spitze, da kribbelt´s mir richtig in den Fingern ( Schonzeit bis 1. Mai ).
Macht allerdings tierisch Vorfreude...

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Elgar (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war heute mal wieder am Neckar und konnte eine Bachforelle mit 35cm fangen. Gebissen hat sie auf einen silbernen Mepps Gr.3
Petri Elgar


----------



## Lenger06 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde...bei mir gabs die erste Woche nach der Hechtschonzeit bereits zwei schöne Fänge...ein schöner 76er Esox und mein neuer PB Rapfen  :q...beide Fische wohnen im Rhein...
Gruß und Petri


----------



## andreas999 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri@Lenger06 auf was haste den Esox Gefangen?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Willi Wobbler (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen und Petri an alle Fänger.

Ich bin heute morgen losgezogen zum Vereinsgewässer. Das erste mal für diese Saison nach der Hechtschonzeit.
Nach ner viertel Stunde Spinnfischen mit Wobbler hing die erste meiner Waffen bereits im Baum. Daraufhin beschloss ich auf Gummi umzusteigen.
Keine 5 Minuten später schnappte sich ein 40er Schniepelhecht dieses Gummi. Zwar klein, aber die Saison war eröffnet. Vielleicht ging ja heute noch mehr...
Kurze Zeit später stieß noch ein Kumpel dazu, der zum ersten mal als Gastangler sein Glück versuchen wollte.

Natürlich wollte ich ihm sofort ein paar Tipps in Sachen Farben und Köder geben, die ich in eigener Erfahrung sammeln konnte.
Aber davon ließ er sich wenig beeindrucken und meinte er versucht es erstmal mit nem grell gelben Gummi, der noch vom letzten Trip drauf war.
Mein erster Gedanke war, tsss damit fängt der hier nix.
Doch keine fünf Minuten später wurde ich eines besseren belehrt.
Bereits nach fünf Würfen hatte er Fischkontakt, er hatte den Gummi nicht richtig genommen, aber es war an deutlichen Bissspuren am noch jungfreulichen Gummi zu erkennen. Ich war zwar etwas verwundert aber kann ja auch Zufall gewesen sein. Doch keine fünf Würfe später war seine Rute krumm. Ich traute meinen Augen nicht. Er konnte einen schönen Zander landen. Völlig ungewöhnlich, mit dieser Farbe konnte ich an diesem Gewässer noch keinen Fisch fangen. Auch an dieser Stelle waren mir bisher keine Fänge bekannt. Danach war erstmal Flaute. Ich konnte später noch einen Schniepel verhaften und ein wirklich gutes Exemplar ist beim Drill wieder ausgestiegen... schade.

Alles in allem doch ein erfolgreichen Tag. Das macht doch Mut für die noch junge Saison. 
Alle Fische wurde schonend wieder released !!


----------



## u-see fischer (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



andreas999 schrieb:


> Petri@Lenger06 auf was haste den Esox Gefangen?
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Würde sagen, vorne (dort wo die Schnur hingeht) siehst Du noch einen Bleikopf rausschauen. Denke daher das der Hecht auf Gimmifisch gefangen wurde.

Mich würde vielmehr der Köder des Rapfens intressieren, versuche den "Zicken" hier im Rhein (NRW) auch nachzustellen.


----------



## Lenger06 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Würde sagen, vorne (dort wo die Schnur hingeht) siehst Du noch einen Bleikopf rausschauen. Denke daher das der Hecht auf Gimmifisch gefangen wurde.
> 
> Mich würde vielmehr der Köder des Rapfens intressieren, versuche den "Zicken" hier im Rhein (NRW) auch nachzustellen.



Dank! Ja beide Fische gingen auf Gummi im Mittelwasser!Da der Zander ja noch Schonzeit hat, führe ich zur Zeit die Gummis nur im Mittelwasser um sie nicht beim "Babysitten" zu stören!:m 

@ Andreas999

beide Fische aber auf der hessischen Seite, da auf der Pfälzer Seite ja zur Zeit noch Kuköverbot ist, falls das der Grund deiner Frage war...

Gruß und Petri


----------



## andreas999 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Lenger06 wo angelst du da? 
Ich Angel nur auf der Hessen Seite hab keine Karte für RLP.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Axtwerfer (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mir ist heute Nachmittag diese Lady auf Gufi eingestiegen 111 cm.
Darf sich weiter um Nachwuchs kümmern, aber toller Drill am leichten Gerät.:vik:


----------



## Micha El (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Fisch, Axtwerfer! was heißt bei dir leichtes Gerät? Und welcher köder würde mich auch noch intressieren!

Petri


----------



## Axtwerfer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Savage Gear  Bushwhacker XL*

*NT 8' 243cm 10-40g - 2sec auf 12 Geflecht.

5 cm. Gummifisch weiss von Prologik
*


----------



## MeisterFische (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war heute mal wieder am Vereinsteich um nen paar Satzforellen mit der Spinnrute zu überlisten! Hat auch ganz gut geklappt, heraus kamen drei normale (Habe nur 2 fotographiert) und eine kampfstarke 55er Lachsforelle! 
Gebissen haben alle auf einen Illex Chubby

mfg


----------



## Sea-Trout (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

petri zu den Salmoniden schöne Fische dafür das es Pufffische sind.Schön heile Schwanzflossen.Aber Lachsforellen gibt es nicht.Damit werden nur unwissende Leute veräppelt.Das sind ganz normale Regenbogenforellen die nur anderes Futter bekommen damit sich ihr Fleisch schön rötlich färbt und alle Unwissenden denken sie haben was ganz besonderes gefangen.Ist aber nur Marketing es sind ganz normale Refos.Wundert mich das das so wenige wissen.Ich hatte schon mit einem Kollegen der im Fischladen arbeitet eine heiße Diskussion er wollte es einfach nicht glauben:q.


----------



## MeisterFische (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja Lachsforellen wie auch immer! Haben halt anderes Fleisch und sind größer ich bezeichne die immer so:g

mfg


----------



## -GT- (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

hab 2012 mit meiner ersten selbsgebauten Rute und einem ca. 30er Barsch starten können, so darf es gern weitergehen =). 

Gruß
Mike.




​


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bestimmt geht es auch so weiter:vik: . Darf man fragen worauf du den Barsch  gefangen hast?


----------



## -GT- (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Texas-Rig mit 5g Bullet-Blei mit roter Perle und Mistwurm. 
Ging bei uns bisher eher selten was drauf, hab in der Schonzeit aber keine andere Wahl und war doch recht erstaunt, so schnell was drauf zu fangen. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

aha, wurm am ds soll ja super sein. Werde ich auch mal probieren. Danke für die Info.


----------



## jvonzun (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zuerst kam eine schlanke 62er, dann ein fette 70er.unglaublich, was zurzeit abgeht, vor allem weil sonst fast niemand was fängt #d!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (24. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> petri zu den Salmoniden schöne Fische dafür das es Pufffische sind.Schön heile Schwanzflossen.Aber Lachsforellen gibt es nicht.Damit werden nur unwissende Leute veräppelt.Das sind ganz normale Regenbogenforellen die nur anderes Futter bekommen damit sich ihr Fleisch schön rötlich färbt und alle Unwissenden denken sie haben was ganz besonderes gefangen.Ist aber nur Marketing es sind ganz normale Refos.Wundert mich das das so wenige wissen.Ich hatte schon mit einem Kollegen der im Fischladen arbeitet eine heiße Diskussion er wollte es einfach nicht glauben:q.



Und wirklich recht hast du auch nicht...
Das ist eine reine Handelsbezeichnung.
http://www.lebensmittellexikon.de/l0000230.php
und ein Petri Heil den Fängern!
Gruss ROY


----------



## Lenger06 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jon, sehr schöne Fische....#6


----------



## Sea-Trout (24. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Und wirklich recht hast du auch nicht...
> Das ist eine reine Handelsbezeichnung.
> http://www.lebensmittellexikon.de/l0000230.php
> und ein Petri Heil den Fängern!
> Gruss ROY


Was habe ich denn anderes geschrieben?Sagte doch das sind normale Refos und werden so genannt um Leute zu verarschen.Genau wie Seelachs kein Lachs ist sondern ein Köhler.Oder braune Meerforellen die hier an der Küste als Ostseelachs verkauft werden.


----------



## -GT- (24. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> aha, wurm am ds soll ja super sein. Werde ich auch mal probieren. Danke für die Info.



Vorteil am Rig ist allerdings, dass man damit flotter Fläche machen kann, leider hatte ich sonst keine weiteren Bisse oder konnte irgendwie einen Schwarm ausmachen, sonst hätte ich vermutlich auch eine DS-Montage an der Stelle getestet. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Willi Wobbler (29. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo in die Runde. Geht denn hier keiner mehr Angeln ?
In manchen Bundesländern ist die Hechtschonzeit doch schon vorbei.

Bin heute gegen Nachmittag nochmal kurz am Wasser gewesen. Aber für mehr wie knapp zwei Stunden hat die Zeit leider nicht gereicht. Hatte dennoch Glück und konnte einen 67er Hecht fangen.











Er durfte wieder schwimmen.
Gebissen auf einen 16cm, Flachlaufenden Bomber-Wobbler. 

Könnte noch einen Tipp in Sachen Fotos gebrauchen.
Die Fotos dürfen ja nur 600x600 groß sein für ins Album. Wenn ich die mit Office Picture Manager auf die max. Größe bringe ist das Foto klein... aber scharf. Im Profilalbum ist das Foto dann immer unscharf. Jemand ne Erklärung oder einen Tipp für mich?

Danke, Gruß Willi


----------



## zesch (29. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute auf Gummifisch gefangen (Sauerland)

66cm Bafo (3cm unter meinem PB)






Gruß
zesch


----------



## kingandre88 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Zeschetri!!!


----------



## inselkandidat (29. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an alle,wurde auch zeit das es wieder losgeht
@ Zesch: geiler Fisch-schön bullig#6,

Ich war heute an Entwässerungsgräben mit Jerks und Oberflächenködern unterwegs, konnte 10 Hechte von 30 - 65 cm fangen.:m
Die ersten 2 h war Flaute, an einem ziehmlich unzugänglichen Graben kamen dann an einer Stelle gleich die erste 3 Fische,darunter der 65er
Dann ging in einem etwa 15x20 m großem pool hinter einem Wehr auf Bonnie die Post ab, die ersten 10 Würfe jeder Wurf Fischkontakt, zuerst dachte ich an Rapfen aber als der Erste hing war klar: Spritzerhechte bis 45 cm, trotzdem ein großes Angeln an der 15gr Rute! Den größten Fisch habe ich mit dem kleinsten Köder gefangen,einem 7cm fin-s - eine Waffe in verkrauteten Gräben!
Die restlichen Fische kamen auf Slider, Magsquad 128.

die Bisse kamen sehr zackig...





die meisten hatten die Größe.






der 65er






am Wehr..


----------



## Doze (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War Gestern das erstemal am kleinen bach unterwegs an der Agger in loope Für das erstemal bin ich recht zufrieden 

Den ein oder anderen cm mehr hätte ich mir zwar gewüncht aber fürs erstemal nicht übel!

2 Bafos leider nur 22 und 25 Ein barsch 22 und mein kollege hatte noch eine kampfstarke 33cm Regenbogenforelle 

bis auch die Refo kann auch alles noch bissl größer werden ich komme wieder


----------



## flasha (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zesch für die tolle Bachforelle. Darf man mal fragen wo du die gefangen hast?


----------



## Spinnenfänger (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren schönen Fängen.weiter so  

morgen gehts bei mir auch wieder los mit raubfisch.^^


----------



## Alex1860 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute konnte ich auch einige Forellen mit dem Blinker überlisten hier die 2 schöneren eine 41er Regenbogner und eine 42er Bachforelle  

 aber leider bliebs nicht ohne folgen... hab nen dicken sonnenbrand


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich habe auch einen heftigen Sonnenbrand an einer Seite des Nackens und meiner rechten Hand. Am Samstag war nämlich Anangeln mit dem Verein am Forellenteich. Jetzt geht der Sonnenbrand aber wieder zurück. Petri zu den Fischen, Alex 1860.

Ps: Bist du eigentlich 1860 München fan, oder warum Alex 1860?


----------



## Alex1860 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo bin a Sechzger  naja dann hattest du noch glück meine kompletten arme sind rot und im genick auch alles rot wie meine ohren und nase^^


----------



## Andreas25 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Alex1860 schrieb:


> Jo bin a Sechzger



Passt, so muss das sein#6 und Petrie zu den Forellen.


----------



## nookieone (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger...

...und vor allem an alle die heut zum ersten mal losziehen:vik:


----------



## _Pipo_ (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

1. Mai, während der Rest meiner Generation seinen Rausch ausschläft stand ich heute um 7 Uhr an der Lühe.

Resultat: Ein paar blaue Flecke, eine kaputte Jeans, ein Hecht
-> gibt Gründe warum viele Stellen nicht beangelt werden :q

2 1/2 Stunden lang Gufis und Blinker durch die Gegend gezogen, Erfolg brachte dann ein schwimmender Wobbler, sehr langsam geführt, sodass er nur knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche rumwackelte.












Mit 64cm meine PB um 1cm übertroffen, bleibt aber ausbaufähig.
Der Fisch war allerdings sehr abgemagert, 2 vernünftige Antritte, danach kam sogut wie nichts mehr (denke mal ist Jahreszeitbedingt).

So, nun nur noch die Sauerei in der Küche beseitigen :q


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Pipo! Ich werd gleich auch mal losziehen, bin mal gespannt ob ich  den ein oder anderen Hecht oder auch Barsch auf die Schuppen legen kann   wünsch euch allen noch nen schönen 1.Mai!
Rantanplan


----------



## binijabik (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jepp, Schonzeit ist vorbei :vik:

Morgens halb 10 in Deutschland, am Scholitzer See bei Dessau,

mein erster Hecht meiner "Neu-Fischerlaufbahn" (hab verpasst meinen "Ostschein" umschreiben zu lassen) auf silbernen Spinner, Größe ??

79 cm und 3,4 Kg


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war mit meinem Bruder unterwegs und hatte selbst 7 Hechte und er 4 Hechte und eine Döbel.

Einige Handybilder sind sogar etwas geworden.|supergri


----------



## Doc Plato (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! #6


----------



## Scorpion85 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen! Da hat sich der 1.Mai ja für einige von Euch ja schon gelohnt! 
Ich hoffe, dass am Wochenende auch ein paar Fotos von mir in diesen Thread kommen werden! ^^

LG
Chris


----------



## hanzz (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen 

@Prof:
Das Bild mit dem Grill ist #6


----------



## Zebi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte gleich heute morgen zuschlagen. 1,02m und 6,5 kg:vik:

Hatte gleich einen Wobbler verloren und dann mit Gummifisch weiter gemacht. Der 6. Wurf brachte dann den Erfolg.


----------



## WUTZ82 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri geiler Brocken das ist mal ein Start.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen! In 15 Tagen geht´s für mich auch endlich wieder los!


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo für mich war der 1te Mai sehr geil! habe einen hecht ca 50cm gefangen im wasser ausgehackt!! und mein ersten zander mit 72cm Gefangen (3kg) 

Petri euch allen!


----------



## Spinnenfänger (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen hat sich ja für einige gelohnt.und schönes wetter war ja auch heute .hatten hier 30 grad. dem entsprechend ging auch nicht viel außer 2 untermaßige hechte und paar nachläufer.|supergri

Carphunter wunderschöner Fisch #6

|wavey:


----------



## Onkel Tom (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch allen, schön zu sehen, dass es nun wieder für fast alle losgeht, lauter strahlende Gesichter. 

 So wie heute könnten die Angeltage ruhig öfter mal sein. Am Vormittag war ich für 1,5 Stunden ein wenig am Kanal, aber da lief nicht all zu viel. Bis auf drei Barsche und einen halbstarken Rapfen bei einem Kumpel ging da nicht wirklich was.

  Am Nachmittag schlug ohne Ankündigung plötzlich das Wetter um und wir hatten hier ein ziemlich heftiges Gewitter mit ordentlich Regen. Als dieses Gewitter abgezogen war, bin ich dann gegen Abend noch mal los und die nächsten 1,5 Stunden waren schon geil für unsere Ecke hier. Nach Gewittern angeln hat schon was.

  Am Gewässer angekommen konnte ich erst mal freudig zu Kenntnis nehmen, dass die Rotaugen und wohl auch schon die Brassen mitten im Laichgeschäft stehen. Super Vorraussetzungen um auf Raubfische zu angeln, die werden da immer ganz wild. An der ersten Stelle sah ich eine ca. 1 Quadratmeter große, frei bewegliche „Krautinsel“, die wohl von einem größeren Fisch losgerissen wurde. In dieser Insel steppte der Bär, etliche Rotaugen waren darin voll am fischeln. Das Ganze hatte etwas von Waagenburg, denn um diese Krautinsel herum herrschte Krieg. 

  Ich montierte einen 110er Arnaud, weil es dort nicht besonders tief war und die Aktion ja auch an der Oberfläche stattfand. Neben der Krautinsel schepperte es dann gewaltig und ich überwarf den Räuber. Drei leichte Schläge in der Schnur später, schlug es auch schon ein und ich hätte schwören können, schöner Hecht. Zum Vorschein kam dann aber ein fetter stacheliger Geselle und wieder mal habe ich meinen PB eingestellt. Die 45 cm Marke will einfach nicht fallen, zum 4 mal 44 cm. Ist aber vollkommen egal, geiler Fisch. |supergri

  http://img42.*ih.us/img42/4387/44erbarschi.jpg

  Danach warf ich noch mal auf die andere Seite der Krautinsel und schon schlug es wieder ein. Auch diesmal zeigte sich ein Stacheltier, allerdings etwas kleiner.

  http://img404.*ih.us/img404/567/35barsch.jpg

  Da es heute mit den Barschen ja so gut lief, fehlte eigentlich nur noch ein schöner Hecht. Also bin ich weiter gezogen und bin beim Arnaud geblieben. Nur die Farbe wechselte ich auf Mat Tiger, da das Licht nun schon deutlich weniger wurde. Zunächst fing ich einen 54er und einen noch viel kleineren Hecht. Ich ging an ein paar Ansitzanglern vorbei und stand dann an einer ziemlich schwer zugänglichen Stelle. Als ich mich da jedoch durchgewühlt hatte, konnte man ganz gut angeln. Der Arnaud flog das erste mal raus, zuckte ein paar mal wild durchs Wasser und schon wieder gab es einen heftigen Einschlag. An der leichten Rute war es erst mal nur schwer und dann nahm der Fisch auch gleich erst mal Fahrt auf. Einmal voll in die Bremse, sehr schön. Als ich den Hecht das erste mal sah, war der eigentlich gar nicht so groß, aber schon recht Kompakt. Für 71 cm hat er ganz schön Kraft entwickelt, war mit der vollen Plauze aber auch kein Wunder. 

  http://img72.*ih.us/img72/8007/71erhecht.jpg

  Nach diesem schönen Fisch folgte noch ein weiterer Schniepel und so beendete ich diesen sehr angenehmen Angeltag. Da hätte ich in dieser Saison gerne noch ein paar mehr von. :g


----------



## Likenut (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hoffe dass es der Sonnenbran von heute ein Angeln morgen zulässt, strahlender Sonnenschein bei knapp 30Grad, gibt wohl besseres Raubfsichwetter, dafür hat der Nachbar drei Graser, alles 30Pfund plus. Allen Petri zu den tollen Fängen


----------



## Micha El (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pünktlich zum 1. melde ich mich auch mal 

Schöner hecht, schätze ihn so auf 75cm, denkt ihr das kommt hin? Schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!!Hatte heute auch nen guten Start in mein erstes (Spinn-)Angeljahr. Nachdem ich meinen ersten Barsch 30cm vor den Füßen verloren habe:c, hab ich erstmal meinen roten 4er Mepps in nem umgestürzten Baum versenkt#q. Die nächsten Stunden ging dann nichts mehr, zwischenzeitlich gesellte sich ein anderer Angler zu mir und wir haben uns gut verstanden.So sind wir dann zusammen weiter gezogen, nachdem Micha nen kleinen Hecht, seinen Oberarm(AUA) und nen Barsch gefangen hatte, wurde auch ich endlich mit nem schönen 21er Barsch entschneidert, Hab dann nach einem Stellungswechsel noch 2 kleinere Barsche  (einer um die 18cm einer um die 14 cm) auf die Schuppen legen können. Obwohl die Jungs nicht die größten waren haben die an meiner Spinnrute (10-40g) richtig Spaß gemacht. Der 21er hat mir sogar nen kleinen Drill geliefert:mNach 10 Stunden Angeltag bin ich glücklich und rundum zufrieden nach Haus gefahren und jetzt gehts in die Falle, von (großen) Fischen Träumen.|supergri
PS:Bis auf den Aussteiger haben alle 3 Barsche auf nen schwarz gepunkteten Mepps Aglia größe 2 gebissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Maigewinn:
Eine Quantum Catalyst ​*



CATALYST
Die neue Catalyst hat von den Genen her 
durchaus Verwandtschaft mit der Catalyst 
Inshore, die wir bis 2011 im Programm hatten. 
Unzählige Angler waren begeistert von 
dem ultrasanften Getriebelauf und werden 
es auch bei der neuen Catalyst wieder 
sein. Für die Ultraleicht-Angler freuen wir 
uns, ihnen eine Ausführung #10 anbieten 
zu können. Insgesamt vier Modelle bieten 
wir den anspruchsvollen und verwöhnten 
Spinnanglern an.

TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
11 Präzisionskugellager bei Größe 40
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer 
mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere 
Rutenbalance
• Exklusives TiMag™ System: wartungsfreier 
Magnet-Bügelumschlagsystem 
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu 
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem 
Nickel-Titanium-Material




Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## MeisterFische (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen!
Ich will diese Woche wohl auch mal wieder auf Hecht los! Standen sie bei euch noch im Flachen oder habt ihr die Hechte schon wieder in tieferen Gefilden erwischt?

mfg


----------



## jvonzun (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dickes Petri in die Runde!

während bei uns seit gestern alle den Hechten nachstellen, schleppe ich weiter auf Seefos und heute hats mal wieder ordentlich gerumpelt!


----------



## Lxrs K. (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir ging morgens auf nen Slider kein schlechter , hab ihn natührlich verloren . Am Abend hab ich mir aus Langeweile , weil auf Hechte nichts ging die twitch Rute geschnappt um mich mit nem Barsch zu entschneidern , der erste richtige Test von meinem squirrel 61 . Was soll ich sagen , eine Doublette , ein 35iger Barsch und noch weitere Barsche . Das eichörnchen wird weiter gefischt


----------



## -GT- (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

nachdem ich gestern nur vom Ufer aus ein bisschen mit Hardbaits losgezogen bin und nur einen kurzen Schniepel-Anbiss hatte, welcher völlig überraschen beim "Köderaktion-testen" vor einem Steg auf den Köder geschossen ist, versuchte ich heut mein Glück erneut. Diesmal vom Boot. 

Ging Alles sehr sparsam los, alle guten Spots aus den letzten Jahren zeigen kaum Seerosen-Bewuchs, an den Stellen ging auch überhaupt nichts. Also die Runde um den See gemacht und mir zwischendurch 2 Schniepel im Drill abgerissen ( Benutze widerhalenlose Einzelhaken an den Wobblern, Beide waren knapp gehakt und sind kurz vorm Boot mit einem Sprung vom Haken runter ). 

Dann ging wieder ne Weile nichts, mittlerweile hatte ich den See fast umrundet, da hielt ich kurz vor einem Bahndamm wo viel Totholz liegt und heute stand der Wind auf dem Ufer. 
Also machte der Pointer dasselbe Spiel wie immer, ging baden und beim 2. Wurf an der Stelle knallte es recht heftig in die Rute. Die Rarenium fing gleich an zu kreischen, die 15-40g Bushwhacker nickte fleißig und nach einem guten Drill lag der erste maßige für dieses Jahr im Kescher. 
Freude war groß, da neuer PB, letztes Jahr gab es nur einen einzigen maßigen Hecht von 65cm für mich. 

Leider hat er den 100er Pointer voll inhaliert, deshalb gibt´s heut Abend Curry-Pfanne mit Hecht....da halfen auch die Schonhaken nichts mehr. 
Trotzdem ein toller Nachmittag gewesen, Rarenium eingeweiht, Pointer eingeweiht ( halbe Stunde später ist er durch Hänger abgerissen, Stahvorfach hat sich in der Hülse geöffnet ) und der erste Hecht dieses Jahr gleich ein maßiger. Top !

Einen kapitalen Sonnenbrand hab ich anscheinend auch noch gefangen, sieht Alles etwas gerötet aus |kopfkrat.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Petri in die Runde für alle Session-Starter!

Bei mir lief es gestern und heute auch recht gut. Insgesamt gab es in den zwei Tagen 8 Hechte, duzende Fehlbisse und unzählige Nachläufer. Der größte Hecht hatte 85cm...
















#h


----------



## inselkandidat (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein paar impressionen von heute mittag...
sehr spritzige Grabenhechte in Action um die 80cm


----------



## Micha El (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

inselkandidat: sehr coole bilder!


----------



## jvonzun (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wieder einige TOP-Fotos dabei, danke!


----------



## Eilenburger (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein Bericht darüber wie unser 01. Mai ablief.


Bei uns ging es um 6:30 Uhr mit dem Boot raus auf`s Hausgewässer. Mit an Bord waren wie immer Uwe & ein Gastangler (Steve) aus Grimma |rolleyes. 

An diesem Morgen war schon ziemlich viel Betrieb auf dem Wasser...unter anderem auch ein paar bekannte Gesichter mit denen wir uns den Tag über immer mal austauschten.

Der Plan sah vor die Schilfkanten & Flachwasserbereiche abzusuchen, da wir dort die Fische vermuteten.
Also gings los...geangelt wurde mit Spinner und Wobbler.

Die erste Stelle war ein ziemlich großer Schilfgürtel den wir abfischen wollten...es dauerte auch nicht lang da hing der erste Hecht. Mit 64 cm nicht der größte aber der Anfang war gemacht...

http://img189.*ih.us/img189/8758/dsc07431q.jpg

Nach dem zurück setzen gings dann weiter, immer die Schilf Kante lang. Die allerdings keinen Fisch mehr zum Vorschein brachte...
Die nächste Station war ein großer Flachwasserbereich...ich sage das so deutlich da es sich bei dem Gewässer um eine Kiesgrube handelt die ansonsten recht tief ist, das nur am Rande ! 
Im Flachwasser angekommen gings auch gleich wieder ans Werk. Jetzt war es Steve der uns den zweiten Fisch des Tages bescherte...mit 43 cm wieder nicht der Größte aber das kommt vielleicht noch !

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/1791/dsc07434y.jpg

In dem Bereich bewegten wir uns noch weiter...nach einer Stunde dann knallte etwas ziemlich heftig auf Steve seinen Wobbler. Die Gegenwehr war zwar nicht sonderlich groß aber wir ahnten das es was besseres sein muss...als wir dann im klaren Wasser den Kopf sahen war erstmal Ruhe auf dem Boot. Nach wirklich kurzem Drill konnten wir dann diese schöne Hecht Dame ins Boot holen...101 cm und 6,5 kg hatte die Gute!

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/1245/dsc07440x.jpg

Die Stimmung war natürlich super...den Meter schon am 01. Mai geknackt :m. Nach kurzen Fototermin konnte die Hübsche direkt wieder zurück...

http://img685.*ih.us/img685/2917/dsci5196.jpg

Tja, was sollte das jetzt noch topen? Abwarten !
Nach einer kurzen Bier Pause gings weiter in der Hoffnung noch den ein oder anderen Hecht zu fangen.
Allerdings vergingen die nächsten Stunden ohne Fänge.
Allerdings konnten wir die Brassen beim Laichen/Paaren beobachten und auf einer Sandbank konnten wir zwei fetten Karpfen bei Mittag zusehen...
Bei einer kurzen Pinkelpause konnte Uwe im Schilf einen Hecht sehen...also nichts wie rein ins Boot und hingefahren.
Wir standen also vor der Schilfkante und versuchten den Hecht zu erwischen...nach 10 min kam dann auch der Biss.
Als der Fisch das erste mal zu sehen war dachte ich nur..."der Hecht hat aber komische Streifen" |rolleyes!
Wie ihr euch es sicher denken könnt war es kein Hecht sondern ein schöner Zander der bei 30 Grad in der Mittagssonne im Mittelwasser gebissen hatten.
70 cm maß der Stachelträger...für unser Gewässer schon ein besserer Fisch.

http://img195.*ih.us/img195/4530/dsc07444o.jpg


http://img525.*ih.us/img525/1345/dsc07446h.jpg

Allerdings ging der direkt wieder zurück da ja noch Schonzeit ist.

http://img338.*ih.us/img338/8599/dsci5202.jpg

Die nächsten Stunden blieben außer einem tierischen Sonnenbrand ruhig. Aber was wollen wir uns beschweren...das war wohl mit das beste was wir an einem 01. Mai je gefangen haben. Ich hoffe das Jahr geht so weiter |supergri!

Bis dahin...Grüße


----------



## jvonzun (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da es hier ja einige Rheinangler gibt, zeigt ich euch,wie er bei uns aussieht und wo ich meine Bachforellen fange.





zuerst geht es eine lange Treppe hinunter, dann über die Kanzel zum grossen Stein, dort überquere ich den Fluss und klettere an der Felswand flussaufwärts, 





wo mein super Gumpen auf mich wartet. 





Und dort gibt es dann dies zu fangen.






Interessanterweise habe ich dort in all den Jahren noch nie einen anderen Angler gesehen


----------



## -GT- (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, wirklich ein atemberaubender Spot zum angeln und erstklassige Fotos davon, danke für den kleinen Einblick !

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sei froh, dass du da noch nie einen anderen angler gesehen hast! so ein schönes fleckchen erde muss man "behüten"! ;-)


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Micha El schrieb:


> inselkandidat: sehr coole bilder!



stimmt! er sollte nur mal das datum seiner cam anpassen!


----------



## Der-Graf (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow! Ich angle auch am Rhein, aber bei uns sieht der irgendwie anders aus...

...bei Bonn. |rolleyes


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wie kommst du denn da runter? Ist das nicht gefährlich(Steinschlag?) Und hast du in deiner Gumpe immer viel Fisch? Sind dort viele Forellen?
Toller Angelplatz.


----------



## e!k (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 

ich hab heute auch endlich die neue Saison, die bei uns am 01.05. begann, einweihen können und war zum ersten mal auf Zander los. 

Es gab 2 Fische. Ein ca. 60er und ein noch deutlich kleinerer  


Gruß Jan


----------



## jvonzun (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> er sollte nur mal das datum seiner cam anpassen!


 
ja,die Bilder sind schon älter,aber es sieht noch gleich aus !

klettern ist angesagt und es fliegen tatsächlich immer wieder kleinere Steine runter, bis jetzt ging alles gut :m


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich denke er meint die Bilder mit dem springenden Heccht


----------



## ZanderBone (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage, da bei uns noch Schonzeit ist, musste ich auf andere "Räuber" ausweichen. Ich konnte diese schöne Rebo auf Spiro verhaftet.

Ciao ZanderBone


----------



## Alex1860 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu der Rebo  Welchen Köder hattest auf deinem Spiro wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## lahn mann (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Geile Fotelle!


----------



## Eichelfritte (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die is aber fett ;D Petri!
Mal ne Anfängerfrage. Forellen sind ja eigentlich schnelle Räuber und deshalb stromlinienförmig geformt. Aber dieses Vieh is ja nun alles andere als stromlinienförmig. Is das natürlich oder wurde die extrem gemästet?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Die is aber fett ;D Petri!
> Mal ne Anfängerfrage. Forellen sind ja eigentlich schnelle Räuber und deshalb stromlinienförmig geformt. Aber dieses Vieh is ja nun alles andere als stromlinienförmig. Is das natürlich oder wurde die extrem gemästet?




Moin,
nein, so extrem ist das nicht natürlich! Die gefangene Forelle stammt vermutlich aus einem Put-Take-See, d.h. die Forellen, die dort gefangen werden, wurden vorher besetzt.
Das eine Forelle in einem solchen Gewässer so dick wird, ist auf die Zucht zurückzuführen.
Für manche Angler ist eine besonders schwere Zuchtforelle, so unnatürlich dies auch sein mag, ein besonderer Reiz.

Forellen aus natürlichen Gewässern können zwar auch durchaus etwas kräftiger werden, allerdings wüsste ich von keinem Fall, wo eine Forelle tatsächlich so kräftig ist!

Forellen aus Flüssen sind tendenziell nicht sonderlich fett gebaut, da sie ansonsten zu viel Energie aufwenden müssten, um der Strömung Paroli bieten zu können 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint die Bilder mit dem springenden Heccht



stimmt! :m


----------



## Raubfischzahn (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns gab es heute 12 Hechte...keine Riesen, dennoch hat es wieder ziemlichen Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Siever (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Raubfischzahn, welcher Crankbait ist das unten? Ich liebe Crankbaits...


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Chubby oder Cherry?  Ich glaube stark, dass es ein  Chubby ist.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> Chubby oder Cherry?  Ich glaube stark, dass es ein  Chubby ist.



Weder noch. Die Auflösung gibt es demnächst im Saale-Thread


----------



## Gemini (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Könnte ein Bellydog sein auch wenn die Schaufel auf dem Bild ein wenig eckig aussieht. 
Mein Lieblings-Crank übrigens:

http://picture.yatego.com/images/48...oran-belly-dog-50-mm-sr-wobbler-vmc-haken.jpg


----------



## bassproshops (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute mal auf Barsche los...
Gab einge Kleine und ein paar Baby Hechte, alle Bisse auf Keitech-Köder


----------



## froggy31 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Seit wann gibt es hier den Markengesponsorte Threads #d#q

Aber trotzdem Petri an alle Fänger :m


----------



## Micha85 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Seit... öhhhmmmm... ner halben ewigkeit.... |kopfkrat#c


----------



## froggy31 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich schaue hier nicht so oft rein, bin eher im regionalen und Fließwasserbereich unterwegs ,aber ich finde das Board is schon mit genug Werbung zugepflastert.

Naja , Schwamm drüber.......


----------



## Nobbi 78 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut Mittag gabs diese Bachforelle und einen Babyhecht!


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Nobbi. Illex Squirrel ghost wakasagi?


----------



## Lxrs K. (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

S@flussbarsch1 , würfe ich auch sagen


----------



## bassproshops (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gings heute so weiter, wie es gestern aufgehört hat...
Nur das Wetter war schlechter.

Jede Menge Schnipel Barsche & Hechte


----------



## torf1 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich konnte ich auch in die Saison starten, gleich mit PB
diese 86er Dame konnte ich zum kurzem Landegang überreden





ein ausführlicher Bericht und mehr hier http://esoxhunters.blogspot.de

#h


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin!
Ich konnte heute mein PB in Sachen Zander etwas aufstocken.98cm und 9,6Kg Bild ist leider nicht so schön,war alleine am Wasser.#c
http://img833.*ih.us/img833/8299/k10241001530.jpg


----------



## LOCHI (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Zander @Raubfischangler!!! Macht lust auf mehr! Und fals du ihn entnommen hast, guten Hunger!!!#6#6#6


----------



## zanderzone (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich konnte heute mein PB in Sachen Zander etwas aufstocken.98cm und 9,6Kg Bild ist leider nicht so schön,war alleine am Wasser.#c



Top! Wat ne Kirsche!!!


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

fettes teil!!


----------



## torf1 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und heute gab es den hier.






83cm
Schönes Wochenende war es!
http://esoxhunters.blogspot.de/
|supergri


----------



## Benni1987 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich konnte heute mein PB in Sachen Zander etwas aufstocken.98cm und 9,6Kg Bild ist leider nicht so schön,war alleine am Wasser.#c



|bigeyes schöner fisch!Petri!
Hast du den aus der oste gefischt!?


----------



## angler234 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo 

Konnte am Freitag einen schönen Rheinwaller fangen. 
165cm 56 Pfund. War ein recht spannender Drill vom Ufer aus. 

Gruss


----------



## Nobbi 78 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> Super Nobbi. Illex Squirrel ghost wakasagi?



Ja ist ein Illex Squirrel ghost wakasagi!


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



torf1 schrieb:


> und heute gab es den hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist der aus deinem Teich?|supergri


----------



## bassproshops (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir steigt die Durchschnittsgröße auch langsam an...
Halbstaker beim Barschezuppeln auf Daiwa Tournament D-Fin...


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aber trotzdem toller Fisch.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
wenn ich mir die Fische der letzten 2 Seiten so anschaue, traue ich mich meinen Fang ja fast gar nicht einstellen  Dickes Petri zum Großzander und auch zum Rheinwaller und natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern. 

Ich war heute mit der Gufi-Rute unterwegs und konnte 2 Zander fangen. 

Einer um die 40, der andere 52cm.

Der kleine hing sehr spitz, der größere hat den Shand voll weggehämmert. 
War das schön, endlich hats mal wieder "tonk" gemacht


----------



## laxvän (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Raubfischsaison hat auch endlich begonnen.
Er darf aber natürlich noch ein bißchen weiter wachsen.


----------



## Veit (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wollte auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder zum Besten geben. Hatte letzte Woche Urlaub und habe viel geangelt. Was soll ich sagen: Es war erholsam, oft sonnig und sehr fischreich.


----------



## LOCHI (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na endlich @Veit, ich dachte schon du bist ausgewandert!
Petri Heil!


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer Strecke, sehr nice!!#6


----------



## Allround (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so auch ich habe am wochenende für dieses jahr meinen ersten meter erwischt :vik:
122cm und 29 pfund


----------



## Sakier (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na das nenn ich mal mal ne GUTE Ausbeute für eine Woche ;-) Petri !

P.S Hast du den Karpfen beim Spinnfischen gefangen ?


----------



## -faulenzer- (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern war ich bei eher trüben Wetter noch einmal an unserem Vereingsewässer. Der Waldsee gilt als schwierig und viel ist dort auch nicht los weil die Fangerfolge ausbleiben. Da ich aber Herausforderungen gerne annehme, war ich letze Woche drei mal an dem Gewässer und habe viel getestet. (Fahrzeit von zu Hause: 2 Minuten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Verschiedene Köder, verschiedene Köderpräsentationen. Alles ohne Erfolg. Es ging klein los. Megabass Baby Griffon um evtl. auch einen Barsch zu überlisten. Nix. Eine Nummer größer ging es weiter. Illex Squirrel 76 als suspender. Viele Würfe, nix. Savage Gear 4Play in verschiedenen Farben und größen....nix. Als ich mich Freitag auf den Weg machte, beobachtete ich das Wasser auf dem Weg zum Auto ganz genau und konnte eine relativ aktive Stelle ausmachen die ich mir für Sonntag merkte. Ich war ein wenig in Zeitnot, sonst wäre ich gleich and der Stelle geblieben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also ging es gestern nochmal hin! 

Auf dem Weg zu der Stelle viel mir ein Video von Youtube ein. klick

Und ich dachte mir: "Wofür hast Du vier Stück davon mit und hast die Popper nich nie ausprobiert?"

Also, an´s Wasser, und poppen! Rapala Skitter Pop in 7 cm. Erst mal die Wurfeigenschaften testen. Ging ganz gut. Man kann die Popper wirklich präzise Werfen. Und dann ging es an die Stelle, die ich Tage zuvor als gut befunden hatte. Eine Birke die ihre Äste etwa 1-2 Meter über das Wasser hingen lies. Eine ein Meter große Lücke zur Birke und dann Geäst im Wasser. Erster Wurf, den Popper immer schön ploppen lassen.... nix. Zweiter Wurf... nix. Dritter Wurf in die Lücke....nix. Jetzt wurde ich mutiger und warf den Popper direkt unter das Geäst der Birke. Pop, pop, pop, und genau unter den Ästen der Birke.... Bääääääääääääm! 

Mein erster Hecht auf einen Oberflächenköder. Ich sage euch, dieses Gefühl in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Adrenalin. Unglaublich. Der Drill war kurz und bei der Größe des Kameraden Esox auch nicht verwunderlich. Allerdings haben meine Hände gezittert wie Espenlaub. Das hatte ich vorher noch nie.....

Kurzes Erinnerungsfoto und der kleine durfte wieder ins Wasser.

Dickes Petri euch allen!

Greetz


----------



## jkc (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute! Insbesondere zur 122 Mama; das Bild mit der Hand ist geil!

Grüße JK


----------



## Gemini (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> das Bild mit der Hand ist geil!



Yep, hab ich auch gedacht  Viel besser als jedes Vorhalten. Was für ein Vieh.


----------



## bassproshops (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sakier schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich mal mal ne GUTE Ausbeute für eine Woche ;-) Petri !
> 
> P.S Hast du den Karpfen beim Spinnfischen gefangen ?



Dem hängt ein dicker Crank im Maul - ich denke der Veit hat den nicht stationär angeboten


----------



## Sakier (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

haha stimmt, garnicht gesehn 
das ja crazy, noch nicht gesehn/gehört das (ausser ausversehen gehakt) nen Krapfen beim Spinnfischen beisst


----------



## Allround (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

doch kann ich bestätigen das man karpfen gelegentlich auch auf spinnköder oder fischfetzen fängt... vor 5 jahren hab ich nen karpfen auf fischfetzen gefangen und letzten winter hab ich nen karpfen beim zanderfischen auf nen kleinen kopyto gefangen, und beide waren im maul geharkt...


----------



## dnz (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey,
Hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus dem letzten Dänemark-Trip. Der richtige Knaller war nicht dabei, aber war doch mal ne nette Abwechslung.


----------



## Veit (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War in mittlerweile 15 Jahren Angeln erst mein zweiter Karpfen, der hundertprozentig regulär gebissen hat. Das Krasse: Der Fisch stieg obendrein noch an einer ganz untypischen Stelle ein. Über einer flachen Kiesbank mitten in einem Wehrschuss. War also eine ausgesprochene Überraschung. Der Crank war nicht sooo fett. Es handelt sich um einen 6 cm Ugly Duckling MR. Leider ist dieser tolle Köder (brachte mir in der Vergangenheit schon tolle Fänge) nun weg, da ich die Box, in der er sich befand am selben Tag am Wasser vergessen habe. #q

Petri an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## carpking (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

@Veit.. wo um alles in der Welt gehst Du fischen?? das ist eine Strecke aus meinem ganzen Angeljahr..Wenn überhaupt.. Keine Sorge, komme aus dem schönen NRW und möchte nicht an Deinen Gewässern wildern, würde mich nur mal interessieren, wo Du diese Strecke erbeutet hast.. Absolut fettes Petri..

LG
Micha


----------



## Veit (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Unterschiedliche Seen und Flüsse in Sachsen-Anhalt und Niedersachsen, die für jeden zugänglich sind.


----------



## Colophonius (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey


Petri an alle Fänger, gerade der 122er Hecht.. Wow!


Bei mir gabs heute drei Hechte, 2 ca. 40er und ein 74er. 


http://img848.*ih.us/img848/4980/39761207.jpg

Gesamten Bericht mit mehr Bildern gibts hier

Grüße,
Colo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit so muss Urlaub sein kein Stress top Wetter und viele Fische...


----------



## -faulenzer- (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Gesamten Bericht mit mehr Bildern gibts hier


 
Hey,

schön das es bei dir mit dem Popper auch geklappt hat. Man sollte diesen Köder gerade im Frühjahr einmal öfter nutzen denke ich. Bei mir ist er durch mein Fangerlebnis definitiv ganz weit vorne auf meiner Liste! :q

Ich habe in deinem Bericht gelesen, dass Du nicht wusstest wie Du Dich verhalten sollst, als er den Köder von der Oberfläche genommem hat. Das ging mir exakt genauso!

Aber zum Glück habe ich den Anhieb genau im richtigen Moment gesetzt. Ich denke aber, dass man bei Oberflächenködern nicht pauschalisieren kann wann man den Anhieb zu setzen hat. 

Aber auch wenn diese Art des Angelns mit relativ vielen Fehlbissen einher geht, ICH LIEBE ES!


----------



## -faulenzer- (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach Mensch, ich habe da noch eine "Kleinigkeit" nachzureichen! :q

Am 1. Mai ging es voller Vorfreude an den Mittellandkanal.

Angekommen, Kopyto rauf, und los ging der Spass.

Erster Wurf, erster Biss, erster Fisch. Ein "originaler" Zander von knapp 25cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Mein erster Kanalzander überhaupt! 

Habe ihn zurückgesetz und ihm gesagt das er seine Mama oder seine Oma vorbeischicken soll. Hat aber leider nicht geklappt. Die waren bei dem Wetter wohl verhindert, denn es gab den Tag über dann nichts mehr. 
Es war aber und auch nicht weiter schlimm, denn entschneidert war ich ja schon, und über meinen ersten Kanalzander hab ich mich trotzdem irgendwie gefreut!


----------



## Lümmy (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es letzten Samstag zwei Hechte, die kein Foto wert waren und einen 30er Barsch. Der Knaller war aber ein Brassen von 60 cm und 4,5 Kilogramm|uhoh: Ist mir voll auf nen Kopyto eingestiegen#6


----------



## Nolfravel (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lecker Brasse#6#6#6#6


|rolleyes


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Veit: Wahnsinn, 7 Fischarten auf Kunstköder im Hechtformat (wobei du vermutlich auch Barsche gehakt hast). Das schaffen andere nicht mal in einem ganzen Anglerleben. Fettes Petri!


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!#6Kleiner Bericht von heute.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3619571&postcount=78


----------



## Jungangler97 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute eigendlich auf Karpfen und Weißfisch aus. Aber da ging nix. Die Pose wollte nicht abtauchen. Bis sie es dann doch tat, Anhieb sitzt, Fisch kommt zum Kescher: Hecht!! Der Drill hat echt Spaß gemacht an der leichten Matchrute mit 22er Schnur.
Der hat voll auf Tauwurm gebissen. Hat leider nur 48cm. Wollte ihn zurück setzen, aber er hatte den 6er Karpfenhaken in den Kiemenbögen sitzen und blutete stark. Also musste er leider von seinen Qualen erlöst werden.   Schade. Den Haken am toten Hecht zu lösen war aber nicht einfach, hab mehrere Minuten gebraucht, das hätte der nicht ausgehalten. 
Das ich meinen ersten Hecht auf Tauwurm fange, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich kann froh sein, dass das Vorfach gehalten hat. 
Der Hammer kam aber danach: Will die Grundmontage mit Tauwurm einholen, eindeutig kein Fisch dran. Dann aber doch, der Fisch kommt an die Oberfläche, größer als der vorige. Ich konnte es nicht direkt erkennen, denke aber das es wieder ein Hecht war. Dann war er aber schon wieder ab. Das Vorfach war zerrissen. Ich habe den Fisch aber nicht so hart rangenommen, dass ein 28er Vorfach  hätte brechen können. Das waren wohl die Hechtzähne...


----------



## Fabsibo (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe gestern meinen ersten Meterhecht gefangen. Drei Meter vor dem Ufer im Gras. Mit Köderfisch und Pose. Der Drill war relativ unspektakulär, die Hechte sind bei uns noch ziemlich träge. Allerdings vollgefressen mit den neusten Forellenbesatz .

1,17m 26 Pfd


----------



## Bassey (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juhu! Ich kann mich hier endlich auch mal mit Hechten melden! Leider kein einziger maßig gewesen, aber immerhin Fisch! Gingen alle wieder zurück in´s Wasser und dürfen noch wachsen. Insgesamt 6 oder 7 Hechte gefangen :q


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Jungangler97, 
Genau so ne Geschichte ist mit am vergangenen Sonntag auch passiert. War auf Karpfen aus und als ich nach ein paar Rotfedern und Giebeln nach 4 Stunden Schluß machen wollte, hats toc gemacht. Beim Einkurbeln des am Grund liegenden Wurmpakets hat mein !!!!ERSTER!!!! Zander zugeschnappt. Mit 36cm kein Riese, aber ich hab mich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind!!!:z:z:z:z:z
Natürlich schwimmt der kleine wieder in unserem Vereinsteich.


----------



## Colophonius (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bassey schrieb:


> Juhu! Ich kann mich hier endlich auch mal mit Hechten melden! Leider kein einziger maßig gewesen, aber immerhin Fisch! Gingen alle wieder zurück in´s Wasser und dürfen noch wachsen. Insgesamt 6 oder 7 Hechte gefangen :q



Bin ich oder deine Kamera blau? #c #h

Petri an alle, vor allem an die "ersten Zander" und an den dicken Hecht!


----------



## Cicero (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs nen schönen 35er Barsch am Kanal. Auch wenn es nicht der Größte ist und sicherlich auch kein seltener Fang - ich mag die Burschen einfach #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=182530&d=1336508230


----------



## Bassey (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Bin ich oder deine Kamera blau? #c #h



Anscheinend meine Kamera, keine Ahnung was mit dem Teil los ist ^^


----------



## maxe-hh (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hast du vielleicht innenbeleuchtung eingestellt? dann werden die so bläulich.


----------



## bassproshops (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo

Heute gab es einen Lichtblick zwischen tausend Schniepeln, trotzdem ist da noch gewaltig Luft nach oben


----------



## Siever (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Mädels,

gestern konnten mein Kumpel Max und ich beim Feierabend- Bootstrip ein paar Barsche und einen halbstarken Hecht fangen. Unsere Highlights waren aber ein 44er Barsch von Max und ein 38er von mir. Alle Fische bissen gestern eher tief auf Gummi... .

Gut Holz, Männers

http://img851.*ih.us/img851/1052/cimg2256o.jpg

http://img545.*ih.us/img545/6751/dscn1053d.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Petri Siever

ist das die Ruhr?


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

anangeln in der elbe, immerhin!

allerdings: lieblingswobbler rest in peace, steinpackung lässt grüßen!


----------



## Twister_Jigger (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



eilbek_fishhunter schrieb:


> anangeln in der elbe, immerhin!
> 
> allerdings: lieblingswobbler rest in peace, steinpackung lässt grüßen!



Petri zum Fisch!

Aber soweit ich mich entsinne habt ihr genauso wie wir in Bremen bis zum 15 ten Mai Schonzeit?!


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Petri zum Fisch!
> 
> Aber soweit ich mich entsinne habt ihr genauso wie wir in Bremen bis zum 15 ten Mai Schonzeit?!



In Niedersachsen darf man schon #6


----------



## haiuskaius (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo alle zusammen,

hab gestern an unserem Vereinsgewässer einen kleinen hecht auf einen wobbler gefangen. Da der hecht untermaßig war (35 cm), durfte er wieder baden gehen.
Mfg haiuskaius


----------



## Donald84 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

in schleswig holstein darf man auch schon.... bestimmt vermehren sich hamburger zander später als schleswig holsteiner!


----------



## Alex1860 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





War heute wieder an der Salzach unterwegs eine 41er Regenbogener und eine 38er Bachforelle


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ca 35 Barsche heute, aber leider nichts besseres dabei.

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/1964/img2231.gif


----------



## bassproshops (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dafür ein super Foto, fnde ich 

Die Größe gibts bei mir auch zu Genüge...


----------



## der.oli (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nabend,
war heut morgen vor der arbeit ne stunde am wasser,
immerhin ein kleinen esox überlistet #6


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

​Drei Fänge von letzter Woche: Barsch auf Wurm, und die zwei kleinen Bafos auf einen 10cm- Wobbler, kompromisslos draufgeknallt, und gewehrt haben sich die kleinen Biester... wow. Hatten wohl Hunger gehabt  Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Donald84 schrieb:


> in schleswig holstein darf man auch schon.... bestimmt vermehren sich hamburger zander später als schleswig holsteiner!


Hi,

alles Gewässerabhängig.Wohne auch in Sh hier ist der Zander erst am 1. Juni frei.Bei uns haben die noch nichtmal mit laichen angefangen habe noch keine Zandernester gesehen.

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Bolli82 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

konnte dieses Jahr noch nicht einen Punker überlisten. Irgendwasmach ich wohl falsch. Gewässer ist der DEK


----------



## Colophonius (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey

Bei mir gabs gestern auch einen 62er.
http://img848.*ih.us/img848/4075/habihn.jpg

Bericht gibts hier


----------



## hechtomat77 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger#6
Sind paar wirklich schöne Fische dabei.

Ich war auch auf Tour:k



























Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Siever (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Hechtomat: wie geil ist denn der letzte Fisch?? Super Farbe!! Tolle Bilder! Wie tief standen sie denn?


----------



## hechtomat77 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> @ Hechtomat: wie geil ist denn der letzte Fisch?? Super Farbe!! Tolle Bilder! Wie tief standen sie denn?



Hallo Siever,
ja der letzte Hecht hat wirklich eine super geile Zeichnung. Gefangen hab ich den in den Boddengewässern vor Rügen in einer Tiefe von gerade mal 1,5m. Die Hechte standen an diesem Tag gestapelt zwischen 1-2 m Wassertiefe und waren äusserst beissfreudig. Es war aber der einzigste Hecht mit so einer bläulich schimmerten Zeichnung. Auch die schwarzen Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse sind einzigartig.
Die anderen Hechte sind aus dem Kölpinsee MV. Dort haben wir in Tiefen von 3- 5 m gefischt.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Meteraal (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Petri allen Fängern,

heute morgen hat es endlich mit den ersten maßigen für diese Saison geklappt


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste Hecht dieses Jahr - ein guter 60er beim Jerken.
Ab dem 16.05 gehts dann richtig los....#6


----------



## Raubfischzahn (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen glücklichen Fängern besonders Hechtomat zu deiner geilen Strecke!

Bei mir gab es heute, bei schwierigen Bedigungen nen 44er Barsch.






Weiterhin viel Erfolg allen Raubfischern! |wavey:


----------



## The Bad Guy (13. Mai 2012)

*d by Quantum Specialis*

Hallo in die Runde...

bei mir lief es heute auch recht gut #6

Bild 1: 87cm
Bild 2: 84cm
Bild 3: 75cm


----------



## mathei (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: d by Quantum Specialis*



The Bad Guy schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde...
> 
> bei mir lief es heute auch recht gut #6


 
sauber. der stadtsee war mir heute zu wild. gut das es ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt.
#h


----------



## The Bad Guy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...und zum Abschluss neben zwei schönen Barschen und etlichen "Schniepeln" der beste des Tages...genau 1.00 Meter !


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe auch endlich erfolgreich in die Raubfisch-Saison starten können. Drei Hechte innerhalb einer guten Stunde. Der "Jugendliche" schwimmt wieder, zwei mussten mit... :g

Da ich leider kein Foto am Wasser machen konnte, muss ausnahmsweise mal ein "Küchenfoto" herhalten. #c


----------



## Meteraal (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petrie in die Runde!

Heute neuer PB:









Und danach noch eine kleine Fritte... beide auf Jerkbait im kleinen Graben #h


----------



## mathei (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

konnte heute meinen ersten hecht der saison landen. 65 cm auf weiß/grünen kopy. ich konnte beim biss zuschauen. er hat erst kurz vorm boot gebissen. wahnsinn wie der nach oben geschossen ist.


----------



## The Bad Guy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und "Petri" allen Fängern,

da es gestern so gut lief sind wir heute auch nochmal los gegangen. Lief zwar etwas zäher als gestern aber trotzdem schöne Fische gefangen !
Bild 1: 98cm
Bild 2: 43cm
Bild 3: 84cm

Etliche Schniepel waren auch wieder dabei sowie noch ein paar weitere 80er/90er der Kollegen!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fänge! Besonders gefällt mir, dass nicht mehr nur Schniepel-Hechte gepostet werden. Die Größen können sich sehen lassen!


----------



## west1 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren fängen! #6

Hier mal ein Barsch vom Samstag.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IacsRtyi5Q0


----------



## Veit (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich war am Wochenende auch ein bisschen Spinnfischen. Es kommt allmählich wieder Leben in die Elbe, aber der große Durchbruch ist noch ausgeblieben.

Am Samstag gab zunächst mal einen gierigen Hecht. 




Nach der Landung staunte ich nicht schlecht. Mein Aido-Shad in pink war nur Nachtisch für den Esox. Ihm hing noch ein nicht mal angedauter Aal aus dem Maul. 




Auch die Zander zeigten sich aktiv. Doch die Bedingungen waren einfach nur schrecklich. Stürmischer Wind machte Köderkontrolle und Bissverwertung verdammt schwierig, an einigen Spots gar unmöglich.




Es "hagelte" Fehlbisse, drei Z-Fische (davon zwei bessere) stiegen im Drill aus. 




Letztlich konnte ich nur einen ca. 50er und knapp 60er Zander landen. Köder: Stint-Shad.




Den Abschluss des Tages machte ein Dickbarsch, der nur an einer Spitze des Zusatzdrillings hing.





Gestern habe ich nur mal einen kurzem Versuch gestartet. Dieser brachte 4 Zander bis 60 cm, eine gehakte Brasse und eine Zope, die regulär gebissen hat. Der Wind war zwar deutlich schwächer, dennoch hatte ich wieder recht viele Fehlbisse.


----------



## Simp (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch Veit, da gibts ja jetzt lecker Aal zum Abendbrot was? 

Ich hatte am Wochenende nen 73er Hecht, das witzige bei dem war, dass er ne angedaute größere Forelle im Magen hatte. Allerdings ist mir kein Forellenfang ins unserem Gewässer in den letzten 10-20 Jahren bekannt :vik:


----------



## -faulenzer- (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Veit

Petri zu der tollen Strecke!

Da kann man nur den Hut ziehen. Gerade bei diesen Bedingungen.

Wenn ich im Moment auch nur einen von denen gefangen hätte wäre ich schon froh! 

Greetz


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



HH-PikeHunter schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen darf man schon #6



richtig, und das besagte bild entstand genau dort=)


----------



## pike-81 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







70er auf Zalt


----------



## pike-81 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






82er
Die Krönung einer ganzen Woche!
Obwohl verschiedene Wobbler und Jerkbaits zum Einsatz kamen, nahm dieser ganz ordinär den guten, alten Effzett...


----------



## Mendez (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte eine herrliche Angelwoche in den Vereinsgwässern mit 45 Hechten. Die Krönung aber war die Dicke Bertha.

129 cm
16,2 kg

Köder war ein Gummifisch
Beißzeit war 17:30
Gufi flach geführt über einer 5 m Kante

Mehr will ich nicht. Das nenne ich einen Saisonanfang.

Servus


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinns Hecht |bigeyes

Petri Heil #6


----------



## Donald84 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mendez schrieb:


> Die Krönung aber war die Dicke Bertha.
> 
> 129 cm
> 16,2 kg
> ...



Mehr geht auch nicht! Petri #6


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann mal ein dickes Petri zur fetten Mama!#6Und den anderen Fängern natürlich auch ein Petri.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Mendez, wo zum Geier fängt man so geile Fische?:k
Petri dazu und auch allen anderen Fängern


----------



## bobbl (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geil! Dickes Petri zu diesem Bomber.


----------



## Fred1987 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Mendez, denn braucht ihr dieses Jahr ja nichts mehr zu essen einkaufen ;-)


----------



## Mendez (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> @ Mendez, wo zum Geier fängt man so geile Fische?:k
> Petri dazu und auch allen anderen Fängern



Nur bei uns hier in Plön in SH.


----------



## mathei (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mendez schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine herrliche Angelwoche in den Vereinsgwässern mit 45 Hechten. Die Krönung aber war die Dicke Bertha.
> 
> 129 cm
> 16,2 kg
> ...


meine herren fettes petri. las mich raten foto 2 zu deinen füssen , war der köder. #h


----------



## Selenter Angler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle kann ich da nur sagen.

Ich war auch mal wieder los und kann auch gleich den ersten guten Fang er noch so jungen Saison melden.:q

Ich fing eine sehr schöne Hechtdame mit einer Länge von 118cm.#6

Der Biss war der absolute Hammer!!! Mein Gummifisch hing gerade einmal ca. 20cm!!!|bigeyes unter der Wasseroberfläche direkt neben der Bordwand, da ich mir gerade eine Zigarette anzünden wolle, als plötzlich der Hecht von unten hochschoss und meinen Gummifisch packte. Ich konnte gerade noch meine Rute schnappen, da nahm der Fisch auch schon wie wild Schnur von der Rolle. Ein Erlebnis, welches ich bestimmt niemals mehr vergessen werde.:k

Ich hoffe es geht so weiter.

Gruß und Pertri Heil an alle.#h


Gruß
Lasse

P.s.: Die Bilder findet ihr im Anhang.


----------



## Lxrs K. (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die runde , sind echt geile fische ! 
Nen topwater barsch von vorhin


35cm


----------



## Lorenz (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich wollt euch mal nen richtigen Pechvogel von vorhin zeigen. Hing ganz knapp am Oberkiefer, kann sich am Ufer losschütteln und hakt sich dann am Ar***


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes petri für die super Fänge! 
Nach 3 Tagen erfolglosem karpfenangeln und Unwetter überm Bivvy, habe ich dann eine kurze Runde mit der Spinne losgelegt und dabei kam beim letzten Wurf diese schöne Hechtdame raus! #6
98cm, 13pfd


----------



## TJ. (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petrie zu den Fischen ihr legt ja richtig heftig los ich bin froh wenn ich was Zweistellige an Pfund fang und ihr geht in die Kilos extrem

Bei uns ist morgen die Schonzeit auch endlich zu ende dann zieh ich auch mal los

Gruß Thomas


----------



## der.oli (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zu euren kapitalen fängen...
ich bin froh wenn ich mal einen über 70cm fang#d
heut morgen vor der arbeit stieg noch ein 60iger ein..da geht die arbeit viel leichter von der hand #6


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Lars K. schrieb:


> Petri in die runde , sind echt geile fische !
> Nen topwater barsch von vorhin
> Anhang anzeigen 182945
> 
> 35cm



Petri! Ist das ein clyde mudsucker 95 in bone?


----------



## Lxrs K. (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ne , ist nen illex bonnie 95


----------



## Bassey (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich wollt euch mal nen richtigen Pechvogel von vorhin zeigen. Hing ganz knapp am Oberkiefer, kann sich am Ufer losschütteln und hakt sich dann am Ar***



Is doch für´n Arsch ^^


----------



## der.oli (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heyho..der hecht war ma wirklich "am arsch" 
heut abend stieg noch einer auf nen gonzo wobbler ein..


----------



## jvonzun (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den vielen Fischen. Bei uns ist es für die Hechte immer noch zu kalt (gestern schneite es sogar wieder), so dass sie noch überhaupt nicht beissen, dafür gibt es gelegentlich Seeforellen, die ziehen sich aber langsam in die Tiefe zurück.


----------



## lexusis71 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern.

Konnte heut am Vatertag nen 92 cm Zander auf nen 13 cm Relax landen.

Gruß,Michael


----------



## Lenger06 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle...besonders an lexusis zum Traumzander #6


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zur Zandergranate!#6


----------



## bl1nker (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Lexius!


----------



## Schlebusch (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an allen Fängern!!

War gestern zusammen mit meinem Dad unterwegs mit der Spinnrute.
Es war wie verhext es gab keinen einzigen Biss oder Nachläufer. Wir waren ca. 6 Stunden unterwegs. 
Wir haben es mit Wobblern und Spinnern in allen Farben, Größen und Tiefen probiert aber es kam garnichts. 
Man hat auch nichts an der Oberfläche rauben gesehen. 
Als mein Dad die Posenmontage ausgeworfen hat um ein paar Köderfische zu stippen hat sich auch nichts getan.


----------



## Mendez (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lexusis71 schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern.
> 
> Konnte heut am Vatertag nen 92 cm Zander auf nen 13 cm Relax landen.
> 
> Gruß,Michael



Ich will auch, ich will auch...........
Klasse Zander, ein Prachstück.

Petri


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!

Glückwunsch zu den teils sehr kapitalen Räubern.

Mein Saison-Start war bisher auch recht erfolgreich:

Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich an nem kleinen, flachen Privatgewässer den Mini Hecht auf den 14 er Barsch-Zalt.

Und am Mittwochabend gab es einen wunderschönen Barsch von genau 40 cm am Vereinssee.

Der Barsch ist mein PB, und biss ebenfalls auf nen 14er Zalt in Pike-Design.

Am Sonntag geht es dann zum Möhnesee, zum Hechtärgern.

Ich wünsche Allen nur die dicken Muttis .

grüße 


Marcus

P.S.: Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität. => Handy anno 1980 ;-)


----------



## lexusis71 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Pratfall-Bob

Petri zu den Fischen,schöner Barsch#6

@LEV

Bei uns in der Hunte sind auch erst vereinzelt Bisse zu vermelden.
Denke es dauert noch 1-2 Wochen bis es richtig losgeht.

gruß und gute Saison 2012


----------



## Meteraal (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend,

Petrie was für ne Granate der Zander!

Meiner von eben grad war nicht gaaaaanz so groß... ;-) auf Köderfisch im kleinen Graben...


----------



## PLATINESOX (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri,an alle fänger!#h


heute konnte ich zum erstenmal mein rapfenfluch am rhk brechen!
 meine neue pb marke von 70cm!:vik:


----------



## lexusis71 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen,weiter so#6


----------



## lsski (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mendez schrieb:


> Ich will auch, ich will auch...........
> Klasse Zander, ein Prachstück.
> 
> Petri



Das hat nix mit Wollen zu tun !

Petri den Fängern

Bei uns ist gestern ein Zander Quasi auf Made eingestiegen.

Der Klassiker  Grundel Frist Made und rührt sich nicht ! Zander sieht das und frisst Grundel Angler bemerkt den Biss und Fängt den Blöden Zander der die Grundel nicht mehr hergibt.

PS die Grundel hat geschluckt !!

Happy END der Zander Schwimmt wieder und die Grundel ist dort wo sie hingehört!

im Magen vom Zander !!!


----------



## Dikay (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nun will ich mich an dem Erfolg auch mal beteiligen 
Die ausbeute der letzten drei Tage---Sind zwar nicht die grössten aber dafür mehrere :vik:

Hinzu kommt noch ein 35er Barsch, den ich nicht fotografiert habe... 
Achja, alle schwimmen se wieder :m


----------



## gypsymo (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 Tage nach dem Ende der Schonzeit in Hamburg, an dem ich nur einen Zanderschniepel erwischen konnte, hier der erste schöne vom 18. Mai:





Bisher kein mal Schneider gewesen 2012... so kann das Jahr weitergehen.... wobei, jetzt hab ich den Teufel an die Wand gemalt.


----------



## Allround (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so ich war gestern mit meiner freundin beim hechteln, was für ein tag!!! #d

neben einigen kleinen hechten, hatten wir noch einen kleinen waller dran, nich groß (70 - 90cm), der aber leider kurz vorm boot verloren ging... etwas später hatte ich dan einen kleinen hecht (40cm) dran, als kurz vorm boot ein rießen schatten aus der tiefe kam und sich meinen hecht schnappte... hatte den großen hecht dan für 2 - 3 minuten an der angel bevor er ihn wieder ausgespuckt hat #q, und ich muss sagen ich hab schon ein paar großhechte gedrillt, aber keiner hatte so eine kraft wie dieser... hab den kleinen total zerfetzten hecht dan aus dem wasser gezogen, und die biss spur war 24cm breit... da war wahrscheinlich mein langersehnter 130 + hecht am werk... so und als ob es dan noch nich reicht haben wir noch 2 schöne hechte überlisten können...

meine freundin und ihr erster meter hecht :m 104cm
	

		
			
		

		
	





und ich konnte dan noch einen schönen 96cm hecht in die kamera halten
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gruß Marcel


----------



## der.oli (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hey,

petri zu den schönen hechten :m
als mir so ein fisch ausstieg, hab ich mich noch tage lang drüber geärgert..
aber das motiviert einen umsomehr |supergri


----------



## jvonzun (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

da beisst es ja überall wie verrückt, digges Petri!


----------



## AnglerPSF (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Saison kommt bei mir langsam ins Rollen.
Am Freitag vor einer Woche bin ich los zum Köderfischeangeln, schließlich sollte es die Woche darauf in den Angelurlaub für drei Tage gehen. Nebenbei habe ich eine Hechtangel ausgelegt und dabei kam ein schöner 82er Esox heraus. 
Weiter ging es dann im Angelurlaub. Am letzten Tag kurz vor dem Einpacken bekam ich noch einen Biss auf Köderfisch, wobei es sich um einen 76er Zander handelte. Mein bisher größter. 
So kann es gerne weitergehen...


----------



## pike-81 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
@Allround: Schade, das Opfer hätte ich  gerne gesehen.
Petri


----------



## lexusis71 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder schöne Fische,Petri Heil


----------



## Meteraal (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von heute Morgen:

Alles auf Köderfisch...


30 cm Barsch:






und 2 mal Hecht...








Heute Abend geht es wieder los...|supergri


----------



## Siever (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Leute! Sogar die Zander rappeln mancherorts wohl wieder... .

Ich konnte am Wochenende beim Karpfenanfüttern noch ein paar Minuten einen Kopyto baden und diesen 53er Schniepel zum Biss überreden. Der Fisch war zwar klein, hat aber dicht unterm Boot und bei leichtem Geschirr gebissen. 

http://img820.*ih.us/img820/9431/imag1309.jpg


----------



## Franky (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 Mainbarsche aus Steinheim wollten gestern abend mal kurz frische Luft schnappen... Dat eine Fodo mit Handycam ist dummerweise nix geworden...  Aber sche war's scho :q


----------



## Veit (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vier freie Tage und das gleichzeitige Ende der Zanderschonzeit auch in Hamburg waren für Angelfreund Henni und mich Grund genug für einen Großangriff.
Start am Himmelfahrtstag bei miesem Wetter. Strecke machen, Buhnen abfischen und vielleicht den kapitalen Zander fangen. - Das war der Plan! 




Und es ging auch gleich gut los. Nachdem wir uns mit zwei Fischen der 60er Kategorie entscheidert hatten, inhalierte ein kampfstarker 75er meinen Aido in pink. So durfte es gerne weitergehen.




Wenig später knackte mir ein kapitaler Zander leider das Stingervorfach, aber einige mittlere Fische konnten noch gelandet werden.




Die Fische waren teils ganz schön hungrig.




Henni mit schönem 70er.




Insgesamt gab es an diesem Tag 10 Zander. Ein guter Auftakt.

Am Freitag setzte sich der Angelspaß leider nicht in gleichem Maße fort. Es gab viele Hänger und viele Fehlbisse. Die Elbe gibt, die Elbe nimmt....




Auch schwer erreichbare Spots brachten keinen guten Fisch.




Zwar fingen wir auch an diesem Tag 9 Zander, aber keiner hatte deutlich über 50 cm. Teilweise waren es richtige Babies.




Aber wir hatten ja noch zwei Tage vor uns.

Der Samstag startet wesentlich besser, so dass Henni schon bald den ersten besseren Zander präsentieren konnte.




Und legte nach....




Dann ein knallharter Biss bei mir auf Stint in salt&pepper. Zunächst vermuteten wir einen Waller, doch dann zeigte sich nach einigen Minuten Drill ein großer Zander an der Oberfläche. Henni landete ihn gekonnt für mich. 94 cm hatte dieser Brummer. Eigentlich eine Traumgröße, aber dieser Zander sollte an jenem Tag noch in den Schatten gerückt werden.




Ehrensache!




Erstmal gings mit "guter Mittelklasse" für Henni weiter.




Die Zander waren bissig und die Größen stimmten. Solche Tage muss man ausnutzen, also fischten wir bis in die Abenddämmerung.




Zwar ließen die Bisse zum Schluss deutlich nach, aber an der letzten Buhne, die wir an diesem Tag beangeln wollten, bekam ich trotzdem nochmal einen starken Biss auf Stint-Shad in Salt&Pepper. Die Kopfstöße am anderen Ende verrieten, dass es sich eindeutig um einen Zander handelt. Doch obwohl der Fisch während des Drills nur im ruhigen Wasser des Buhnenkessels kämpfte, gelang es fünf Minuten lang nicht, ihn an die Oberfläche zu drillen. Das musste ein echter Gigant sein. Als das Zandermonster dann endlich auftauchte, blieb uns schier das Herz stehen. So einen Zander hatten wir zuvor noch nicht gesehen. Die Landung gelang und ein lauter Freudenschrei ging über die Elbe.




Das Maßband verriet, was wir augenscheinlich schon geahnt hatten. Das war er endlich: Mein Meterzander. Sagenhafte 105 Zentimeter hatte diese Granate. Den im Leben nochmal zu toppen, wird wohl sehr schwer.




Insgesamt konnten wir am Samstag 14 Zander landen. Ein unvergesslicher Angeltag, für mich vielleicht der "Angeltag des Lebens".


So war es auch zu verschmerzen, dass unser Abschlussangeln am Sonntag weniger erfolgreich war. Auch variantenreiche Köderführung und Wechsel der Shads konnten die Stachelritter nicht so recht aus der Reserve locken.




Das Durchtesten unserer Topp-Köder der Vortage brachte am Sonntag nur zwei kleinere Zander. Hier seht Ihr trotzdem nochmal, mit welchen Gummis wir am erfolgreichsten waren. 




Gegen Mittag beendeten wir die viertägige Hardcore-Tour. Fazit: Auch wenn die Zander nicht an allen Tagen superbissig waren, haben wir geile Fische gefangen, ich sogar den Fisch des Lebens. Die Elbe hat uns glücklich gemacht und wiedermal bewiesen, dass sie das beste Großzandergewässer Deutschlands ist.


----------



## der.oli (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Verdammte *******, was ein brummer !!!
petri euch beiden..ihr habt es wohl drauf an der elbe zu fangen :m


----------



## buddah (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wow 105cm...
Dickes Petri zu diesem Traumfisch


----------



## Der-Graf (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit! Da hast du dir jetzt aber die Latte SEHR hoch gelegt - vielleicht solltest du dich jetzt auf andere Arten spezialisieren...  Ein bisschen schade, dass du den so vorgehalten hast - da kommen die Dimensionen leider nicht mehr richtig rüber. Das soll jetzt nicht fangbildzerfleischerisch gemeint sein - deine Bilder sind ja gewohnt erste Sahne! Aber gerade bei dem 105cm-Zander hätten mich mal die "echten" Dimensionen ohne lange Arme interessiert.


----------



## LOCHI (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einfach nur ein dickes Petri an Veit unbd Henni!!!
Glückwunsch|wavey:


----------



## Alex1860 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Zandern! War heute auch auf Zander Jagd leider erfolglos...  naja dafür hab ich wenigstens einen schönen Bachsaibling mit 41 cm zum Grillen mit heim genommen


----------



## Bierfuizl (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu diesem Wahnsinnsfisch!!|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|bigeyes :m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch allen Fängern und besonders Veit zum Monsterzander!


----------



## Allround (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

geile sache, das is mal nen zander... Dickes petri


----------



## tyrarednose (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir ein großes Petri, so einen Zander hab ich noch nie gesehen... TOP!!!!


----------



## Sinned (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn! Glückwunsch Veit!


----------



## Enigma (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich schreib ja nie was, aber bei dem Fisch sag ich mal Petri....


Zum Fisch deines Lebens....


----------



## xsxx226 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu der Zandergranate! |bigeyes


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Petri Veit! Da hast du dir jetzt aber die Latte SEHR hoch gelegt


Ab sofort kannst du nur noch am Abfluß von Atomkraftwerken angeln wenn du das toppen willst :m
Dickes Petri auch von mir. Geiler Fisch


----------



## Sakier (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was zum Teufel...... Dickstes Petri zum Traumfisch jedes Zanderanglers 
Ich glaub ich muss wirklich mal die Elbe besuchen gehn!


----------



## Fitti (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Respekt Veit !!! Glückwunsch und dickes Petri !!#6


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

WAHNSINN!!! HAMMER!!! Da fehlen mir gerade die Superlative für... Fettes PETRI!!!! #6#6


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubfischfreak84 schrieb:


> WAHNSINN!!! HAMMER!!! Da fehlen mir gerade die Superlative für... Fettes PETRI!!!! #6#6



Ich sag jetzt einfach mal "Ultra Fettes PETRI!!!!!" Was ne Granate! #6 #6

Da kann ich mit meinem einen Hecht und nem Nachläufer am Samstag am Forggensee ja echt abstinken... Zum Glück hab ich kein Foto von gemacht!!! :q


----------



## kuate (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Jetzt muss ich hier auch mal ein Fangbild beitragen. Zwar kein Riese, aber dafür der erste (gute) Fisch mit der neuen selbstgebauten Rute.

Petri an Alle :m


----------



## barschbube (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

auch ein petri von mir zum traumfisch!
der erinnert mich schon fast an einen Nilbarsch ey, wahnsinn! Einechtes Flussmonster, hihi!!!

Grüße aus Berlin an alle Boardies


----------



## jvonzun (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit!!! Wie bei jeder Angeltechnik muss man die Finessen kennen, dann beisst es auch meist richtig gut. Du scheinst diese definitiv zu kennen und weisst sie auch anzuwenden!


----------



## hanzz (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen und dir Veit auch ein fettes Petri.
Meterzander ist schon was ganz besonderes.
Aber bei Dir mach ich mir keine Gedanken, dass du das nochmal hinkriegst. Toppen vielleicht nicht, aber n Meter kriegste nochmal hin.


----------



## Donald84 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Veit: Auch von mir Petri zum Ausnahmefisch! 

Ist das die neue Lesath die du fischt? Welches Modell und wie kommst du damit zurecht?


----------



## Veit (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute vormittag gabs 9 Zander (+weitere Bisse), aber die Fischgrößen hielten sich in Grenzen...

@ Donald84: Jepp, die 2,70er XH. Der Griff könnte für meinen Geschmack länger sein, das Design des Rollenhalters gefällt mir optisch nicht. Der Blank ist genial, aber extrem brettig. Für Köder unter 12 cm ungeeignet, als "Brutalo-Rute" macht sie aber Spaß.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da kann man sagen was man will, Veit nenne ich einen *absoluten Profi!*
Immer wieder geil, wenn du das Board mit diesen Fängen bereicherst. Danke!


----------



## Strahleman (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eigentlich hatte ich geplant, heute auf Karpfen für's Wochenende zu gehen. Anscheinend fand auch dieser Kleine den Wurmköder schmackhaft 
Auch wenn es nur ein kleiner Waller ist, hab ich mich über diese Premiere mehr gefreut als über einen Karpfen. Auch wenn der Waller bei mir nicht auf den Tisch kommt.


----------



## jvonzun (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei uns geht endlich auch die Post ab


----------



## Stoney0066 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri euch allen! 

und mal wieder sehr geile bilder jvonzun! vor allem das letzte!


----------



## AnglerPSF (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir wird es langsam zur Tradition, dass ich beim Aalangeln alles andere als den Zielfisch fange. Meistens sind es schöne Schleien, gestern jedoch ein schöner 28er Barsch. Kein Riese, aber da freut man sich doch auch...


----------



## Meteraal (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 

@jvonzun: Die Unterwasserpics haben echt was! Sind wirklich genial.


So langsam hab ich den Dreh raus mit Köderfisch...PB mit 41 cm heute morgen auf großen Hechtköfi:


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Zu den schönen Fischen vorallem an dich Veit!! DER WAHNSINN!!!!!! So uhnd jetzt ab an meine geliebte Ruhr! 
PS: Weiss jemand ob die Barsche noch tief stehen, oder sich schon in die oberen Wasserschichten aufgemacht haben??


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und dickes Petri an alle Fänger 

Ich konnte heute meinen aller ersten Rapfen fangen !
Im MLK noch recht selten vorallem weil man ihn halt auch kaum gezielt befischen kann im Kanal.

Gebissen hat er auf nen ca 8cm langen braun/roten Kopyto.

67cm und 2,4kg





LG Felix


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Cooler Fisch. aber es hätte wirklich ein wenig weidgerechter zugehen können... ;+


----------



## Sakier (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ich reih mich dann mal mit den Hechtfängen an, kommen grad vom Wasser und haben einen 116 cm und 15,1 Kilo schweren Hecht gefangen.
Leider hatte er den Mini Mepps Spinner komplett inhaliert so das er morgen auf den Grill kommt und wohl ein paar mehr Leute eingeladen werden müssen 






Petri zu den anderen Fängen!


----------



## LOCHI (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sakier schrieb:


> So ich reih mich dann mal mit den Hechtfängen an, kommen grad vom Wasser und haben einen 116 cm und 15,1 Kilo schweren Hecht gefangen.
> Leider hatte er den Mini Mepps Spinner komplett inhaliert so das er morgen auf den Grill kommt und wohl ein paar mehr Leute eingeladen werden müssen
> 
> 
> ...




Warum leider? Petri Heil und guten Hunger! Wenn es so ist, ist es so und Punkt!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eventuell weil manche Leute sowas auch zurücksetzen


----------



## LOCHI (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Eventuell weil manche Leute sowas auch zurücksetzen



Ja würde ich auch aber wenn es nicht geht braucht sich doch keiner für entschuldigen @Fabi oder?


----------



## GuidoOo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Bilder hier...


----------



## Andreas25 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sakier schrieb:


> Leider hatte er den Mini Mepps Spinner komplett inhaliert !



1 oder 2  Mepps?


----------



## Sakier (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ja würde ich auch aber wenn es nicht geht braucht sich doch keiner für entschuldigen @Fabi oder?




Entschuldigt habe ich mich doch garnicht, das leider war so gemeint wie sich ein leider anhört , war halt ein schönes Tier und es ist schade das es nicht wieder schwimmt.





Andreas25 schrieb:


> 1 oder 2 Mepps?


 
War ein 2er Mepps.


----------



## Scorpion85 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute! Geile Fänge Vor allem der Mega Vampir von Veit! 

Schmeckt denn ein Hecht in der Größe noch Sakir? Schade um den Fisch, aber warum müssen die auch so gierig sein?  Guten Appetit dann! 

LG
Chris


----------



## Sakier (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Scorpion85 schrieb:


> Schmeckt denn ein Hecht in der Größe noch Sakir?
> Chris


 
Genaueres kann ich dir heute abend nach dem Grillen berichten ;-)


----------



## Siever (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Andreas25 schrieb:


> 1 oder 2  Mepps?



Vermutlich hat er nur einen Mepps genommen, 2 wären bestimmt verboten... [ironie aus] So eine Wuchtbrumme auf einen 2er ist wirklich respektabel! Petri Heil!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei so einem Prachtexemplar auf eimnen 2er Mepps,(Petri übrigens zu dem Ballerman) erscheint es dann auch direkt sinnig das man in der Ruhr und auf dem B.-See auch beim Barsche spinnen ein Stahlvorfach verwenden sollte...|kopfkrat |kopfkrat die Versuchung ist manchesmal doch schon groß.

@Siever: Weisst du eigentlich wie das mit Hechten im Deilbach aussieht??#c Wollte da demnächst mal mit Spinner auf Forelle,Döbel und Barsch losziehen, hab bei der letzten kontrolle vergessen mal danach zu fragen und weiss nicht ob ich Stahl vorschalten muss/sollte.


----------



## Bassey (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Bei so einem Prachtexemplar auf eimnen 2er Mepps,(Petri übrigens zu dem Ballerman) erscheint es dann auch direkt sinnig das man in der Ruhr und auf dem B.-See auch beim Barsche spinnen ein Stahlvorfach verwenden sollte...|kopfkrat |kopfkrat die Versuchung ist manchesmal doch schon groß.



Gerade jetzt im Frühsommer, wo die Hechte sich den Wanzt mit Kleinfisch vollschlagen scheint es wirklich zu stimmen, dass du auch beim Barscheln Stahlvorfächer verwenden solltest. Ich habe in den letzten Wochen viele Hechte auf 1er oder 2er Mepps gefangen! Ein kleiner war so gierig, dass er sich den 1er so sehr in den Kiemenbogen gehauen hat, dass dieser beim Drill am Barschgerät gebrochen ist. Die Schlagader war zwar noch intakt, aber ob er es überlebt hat weiß ich nicht. War ne ganz schöne Zwickkiste, da der Hecht gerade mal 40cm hatte und ich ihn zurücksetzen musste. Er schwamm auch direkt wieder weg beim Zurücksetzen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab leider gar kein Foto, aber bei mir gabs gestern den ersten 52er Rheinzander dieses Jahr! Nach 2 mal Schneider am Rhein die letzen Tage und mein Kumpel mit 3 rießen Rapfen war das n schöner Abend gestern! ;-)


----------



## Steinbuttt (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Jungs,#h

erstmal dickes Petri Heil hier in die Rund, tolle Fänge auf den letzten Seiten!#6
Vor allem Veit's 105er Zander, man ist das 'ne "Granate"!|bigeyes

Ich habe meine Zander-PB heute um 1 Zentimeter verbessert, nachdem mir bereits ein gut 90cm großer Zander beim Keschern ausgestiegen ist, konnte ich einen 86cm Stachelritter landen!#6 
Nebenbei gab's auch noch ein paar "halbstarke" Zettis!

Ausführlicher Bericht hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3632616#post3632616

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

PetriHeil allen Fängern! Man das war ja eine Menge zu kopieren! #6

Digges PetriHeil zum Zanderkracher Veit! aber auch allen anderen zu Ihren super Fängen!

@ all

Meckereien, berechtigt oder unberechtigt, wollen wir in diesem Thema nicht. Es soll motivieren, inspirieren oder einfach nur Spaß bringen! Wer einen Verbesserungsvorschlag machen möchte, der kann dem Fänger doch auch eine dezentere PN schicken. #h

Zu dem möchte ich daran erinnern das es hier um *Eure * Fänge geht! 
Ich bitte davon ab zu sehen hier Video- oder Bilderlinks fremder Fänge ein zu stellen, da diese eh gelöscht werden.


----------



## Meteraal (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

heute morgen wieder los mit Köfi... und wieder 2 Stück...so kann es weitergehen...
Hier mal ein Bild vom größeren Hecht:


----------



## Norge Fan (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Mittag auf Köfi.     






 


Petri an alle anderen Erfolgreichen #6.


----------



## Säp (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Allein unterwegs, deshalb sch... Bilder, kurz Barsche zuppell gewesen heute morgen, ein paar bessere sind auch hängen geblieben, keiner hat sich an dem doch recht massiven Titan gestört, Gruss


----------



## Säp (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Barsch 10 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Toller Fang. Benutze auch dünnes Titan Vorfach, kann nicht sagen das ich dadurch weniger Fisch bekomme.


----------



## Norge Fan (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

....und heut kam noch einer :vik:


----------



## Schlebusch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Mein Weekend am Möhnesee lief nicht sooo berauschend. Nur viele kleine Barsche und ein Hecht der mir im Drill leider verloren gegangen ist 
Hier ein 25er Barsch von heute Mittag gefangen auf Maden an der Pose. Kein Riese aber mein neuer PB und der größte Fang des Wochenendes


----------



## Finke20 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:


Heute ging es mit der Familie auf die Peene.
Es gingen sogar ein Paar Fische an den Haken.

http://img534.*ih.us/img534/7259/28051.jpg

Das mit dem Fotografieren muß aber noch geübt werden :q.

Einen gab es dann noch.

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/4366/28052.jpg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe dann auch mal meine Saison eröffnet
Der Saisonstart ging diesmal erstaunlicherweise mit einem 70er Zander auf Pike Shaker los.





aber dann ging es auch mit Hechten weiter.

Ein 72er




ein 75er




und ein 90er
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es folgte ein 71er 




und ein 75 er




Zur Abwechslung gab es dann mal wieder einen 68er Zander auf Sniper Shad




Der erste Meter dieses Jahr ging dann allerdings auf das Konto meine Sohnes.
Genau 100 cm, auf  Sea Shad




Danach erfolgte dann ein recht seltenes Erlebnis, ein Doppelbiss.

Mein Sohn drillte diesen 70er 




und ich gleichzeitig diesen 67er






Morgen früh geht es noch mal los.
Dann muss ich erst mal nach Hause, jede Menge Bestellungen bearbeiten....:m


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Raubfischfänger!

An der Elbe rund um HH gabs in den vergangenen Tagen immer ein paar Zander zu holen. Klingt besser, als es ist. Die Durchschnittsgröße war miserabel und man musste sich die Fische wirklich erarbeiten. Kumpel Pauli, der mit zwei Kollegen bei mir zu Besuch war, hat die Elbe also leider nicht von ihrer allerbesten Seite kennenlernen können. Aber Schneider blieb natürlich niemand.

















Gestern war ich nochmal im Alleingang unterwegs.
Vormittags habe ich mal wieder einen Versuch im tidenfreien Elbbereich gestartet. Ein bisschen hats gebissen. Nach fünf Minuten ein Zander, der etwas über 50 cm lag und noch zwei Fehlbisse.




Dann wechselte ich den Spot und vergeigte einen wirklich guten Fisch. Sanfter Biss, aber nach dem Anhieb eine Megaflucht. Ich konnte gerade noch rechtzeitig die Rollenbremse öffnen. Daraufhin wurde eine halbe Minute lang durchgängig Schnur von der Rolle gezogen, bis die Leine erschlafft. Haken ausgeschlitzt. Nein, es war kein Wels. Da der Gummi neu und unbeschädigt war, konnte ich an den tiefen Schlitzen im Köder (Stint in green-tomato) eindeutig erkennen, dass es sich um einen Hecht gehandelt hat, der vermutlich sehr, sehr ordentlich war. Echt bitter! 
Als "Trostpreis" gabs ein paar Minuten später ein paar Meter weiter einen gelandeten Hecht von ca. 60 cm.




Das Pech setzte sich fort. Am nächsten Spot ging mir endlich mal wieder ein guter Zander auf Stint in grün-weiß. Ganz kurz vor der Landung gelang es dem Ü70er meinen Köder abzuschütteln. Danach gab es noch einen Kindergarten-Zander.
Anschließend wechselte ich in den Tidenbereich. Dort haben die Zander einigermaßen gut gebissen. Ich konnte noch 6 weitere Zettis landen, von denen immerhin 4 über 50 cm lagen. Allerdings auch keiner über 60 cm. Diverse Fehlbisse und Austeiger machten das Angeln recht kurzweilig. Köder: Stint-Shad, BS-Krebs und Fork Tail.












Kurz vor Schluss eine tolle Überraschung. Ich habe tatsächlich (unabsichtlich) ein Meerneunauge von außen gehakt. Ca. 70 cm lang. Sehen schon cool aus die Teile. Nach schnellem Foto durfte das Rundmaul gleich wieder ins Wasser.


----------



## Drachko (29. Mai 2012)

So nach längerer Durststrecke konnte Ich mal einen esox zum landgang überreden kein Riese machte aber spass am zandergerät


----------



## soadillusion (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Fänge von letzter Nacht.

Der Zander bis übrigens auf einen Tauwurm. War aber ein kleiner mit 38 cm. 

Alle schwimmen natürlich wieder.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Nachzügler von heute morgen.
Nächste Woche gehts dann weiter.


----------



## Der-Graf (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! Und @Veit: Geiler Beifang! Interessant, so ein Neunauge mal "in echt" zu sehen und dann noch so ein großes! #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Tommi-Engel und Veit, |wavey:

Petri Heil zu euren tollen Fischen. #6
Und die Bilder. |bigeyes Einfach nur KLASSE! :m
Vielen Dank dafür. #6
Veit. Solche "Zufallsfänge" entschädigen für so manche Niederlage. Hier war es das Meerneunauge für den verlorenen Großhecht. 
Dennoch überwiegt mit Sicherheit die Freude über den "ungewollten" Beifang. So einen Fang erleben nicht viele Petrijünger.
Im Gegensatz num Bachneunauge können Meerneunaugen schon ganz schöne Größen erreichen, wie dein wirklich tolles Prachtexemplar beweist. #6

TL euch

Rolf  |wavey:


----------



## Wickedstyler (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



soadillusion schrieb:


> Die Fänge von letzter Nacht.
> 
> Der Zander bis übrigens auf einen Tauwurm. War aber ein kleiner mit 38 cm.
> 
> Alle schwimmen natürlich wieder.



der walli iss ja süß ..


----------



## _Pipo_ (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

Ich konnte mich heute morgen mal früh aufrappeln und saß gegen 4:50 Uhr an einem Vereinsteich. Da das Spinnfischen verboten ist, es aber ein paar Zander und Hechte in dem Teich gibt, ging es mit KöFis los. Leider ist mir das Stahlvorfach ausgegangen um einen 2ten Drilling in den KöFis befestigen, also musste ich mit einem recht kleinen Drilling im Fisch auskommen, wenn ich ein Stahlvorfach benutzen wollte. Das hat mir aber alles nicht so gefallen daher hab ich etwas umgerüstet und einen recht großen Einzelhaken genommen und diesen mittels Gummiband  in der richtigen Position befestigt. Noch bevor ich des Ganze an der 2ten Rute machen konnte ging die Pose auf Wandertour, da zwischen 2 Seerosenfeldern wollte ich den Fisch nicht allzuviel Schnur nehmen lassen bevor ich anschlage, resultat war, dass der Haken nicht saß und der KöFi ziemlich zerfetzt war.

Im Verlauf wurden meine Posen dann oft mal einen Meter zur Seite gezogen und dann wieder in Ruhe gelassen, tendiere da mal zu kleineren Hechten die die 17cm Rotfedern nicht inhalieren konnten.

Gegen 10 Uhr kam die Sonne raus, keine Welle auf dem Wasser, daher wollte ich zusammenbauen, mir vorher aber noch eine Pose aus dem Teich fischen die ca. 4m vor mir schwamm. Mit dem Köfi drüberworfen und so die Pose näher rangezogen (der KöFi wurde mit dem Schwanz vorraus auf der Wasseroberfläche eingeholt). Beim 3ten Wurf war die Pose nur noch 2m vom Ufer entfernt als der KöFi direkt von der Wasseroberfläche in einem Hechtmaul verschwindet, Anschlag sitzt. Netter und kniffliger Drill durch mehrere Fluchten in Richtung Seerosen.

Der ist zwar mit 72cm nur 8cm länger als ein letzter Hecht (Anfang Mai gefangen) aber mit 3,2kg mehr als doppelt so schwer.


----------



## eggerm (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Hecht 2012 mit 68.


----------



## steppes (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich, mein erster maßiger in 2012: 85cm 5Kg gefangen mit Köderfisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Junigewinn:
Eine Quantum Catalyst ​*



CATALYST
Die neue Catalyst hat von den Genen her 
durchaus Verwandtschaft mit der Catalyst 
Inshore, die wir bis 2011 im Programm hatten. 
Unzählige Angler waren begeistert von 
dem ultrasanften Getriebelauf und werden 
es auch bei der neuen Catalyst wieder 
sein. Für die Ultraleicht-Angler freuen wir 
uns, ihnen eine Ausführung #10 anbieten 
zu können. Insgesamt vier Modelle bieten 
wir den anspruchsvollen und verwöhnten 
Spinnanglern an.

TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
11 Präzisionskugellager bei Größe 40
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer 
mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere 
Rutenbalance
• Exklusives TiMag™ System: wartungsfreier 
Magnet-Bügelumschlagsystem 
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu 
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem 
Nickel-Titanium-Material




Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ allen Fängern: Glückwunsch zu euren Fängen! Ich darf leider noch bis Freitag warten, bis die Raubfischschonzeit zu Ende ist, eure Fangberichte steigern die Vorfreude aber deutlich.
Besonders Veit liefert regelmäßig auffällig tolle Strecken und grandiose Beifänge ab. Ein Flussneunauge - noch dazu in der Größe - ist der absolute Kracher.

Und jetzt zur Negativkritik ;-) : Ich weiß, es ist so Mode, aber ein großer Teil der Fische, bei einigen Anglern ALLE Fische, werden nach allen Regeln der Kunst "gedietelt". So sagt man bei uns, wenn Fische an lang gestreckten Armen in die Kamera gehalten werden, um den Schniepel zum Kapitalen und den Kapitalen zum wahren Monster gedeihen zu lassen (natürlich nur optisch).

Seien wir ehrlich: Das sieht einfach nur blöd und grotesk aus, wenn die Finger größer sind als der Kopf und der Fisch wird dadurch auch nicht größer.  Es wirkt jedes Mal wie ein verzweifelter Versuch den Fänger noch besser darstehen zu lassen, aber das haben wir doch nicht nötig oder? :vik:


Ontopic:
Mal Ausnahmsweise ein Beweisfoto von mir: Mit Gummi quer gehakter Karpfen an einem Privatteich. Mein Zielfisch sah anders aus, aber der Rüssler lieferte einen Wahnsinnsdrill ab und ist "mein" Beifang 2012.


----------



## Veit (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Und jetzt zur Negativkritik ;-) : Ich weiß, es ist so Mode, aber ein großer Teil der Fische, bei einigen Anglern ALLE Fische, werden nach allen Regeln der Kunst "gedietelt". So sagt man bei uns, wenn Fische an lang gestreckten Armen in die Kamera gehalten werden, um den Schniepel zum Kapitalen und den Kapitalen zum wahren Monster gedeihen zu lassen (natürlich nur optisch).
> 
> Seien wir ehrlich: Das sieht einfach nur blöd und grotesk aus, wenn die Finger größer sind als der Kopf und der Fisch wird dadurch auch nicht größer.  Es wirkt jedes Mal wie ein verzweifelter Versuch den Fänger noch besser darstehen zu lassen, aber das haben wir doch nicht nötig oder? :vik:



Da fühle ich mich jetzt selbst mal angesprochen, weil ich das auch gerne mache. Und auch weiter machen werde! Grund ist aber nicht, dass ich unbedingt will, dass ein Fisch noch größer wirkt (mache Fänge sind auch so schon riesig ;-)), sondern dass ich eine solche Präsentation auch auf Bildern anderer Angler am schönsten finde. Warum mache ich denn ein Fangfoto?! Doch nicht wegen dem Angler, der den Fisch gefangen hat, sondern wegen dem Fisch selbst. Also muss dieser auch im Vordergrund stehen. Das ist wiegesagt meine persönliche Meinung und mir ist klar, dass andere es anders sehen. Ist eben Geschmackssache! Fotos auf denen ein toller Fisch ganz nah am Körper gehalten wird, finde ich meist misslungen. Über das Thema kann man wohl lange diskutieren, doch denke ich, dass jeder nach seiner Auffassung glücklich werden sollte. 

Was ich sagen will: Man sollte an die Frage etwas anders rangehen. Es geht bei einem Vorhalter nicht jedem (zumindest mir nicht), darum den Fänger besser dastehen zu lassen, sondern schlicht darum, dass ein solches Bild unter umständen besser aussieht.


----------



## Gorcky (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Da fühle ich mich jetzt selbst mal angesprochen, weil ich das auch gerne mache. Und auch weiter machen werde! Grund ist aber nicht, dass ich unbedingt will, dass ein Fisch noch größer wirkt (mache Fänge sind auch so schon riesig ;-)), sondern dass ich eine solche Präsentation auch auf Bildern anderer Angler am schönsten finde. Warum mache ich denn ein Fangfoto?! Doch nicht wegen dem Angler, der den Fisch gefangen hat, sondern wegen dem Fisch selbst. Also muss dieser auch im Vordergrund stehen. Das ist wiegesagt meine persönliche Meinung und mir ist klar, dass andere es anders sehen. Ist eben Geschmackssache! Fotos auf denen ein toller Fisch ganz nah am Körper gehalten wird, finde ich meist misslungen. Über das Thema kann man wohl lange diskutieren, doch denke ich, dass jeder nach seiner Auffassung glücklich werden sollte.
> 
> Was ich sagen will: Man sollte an die Frage etwas anders rangehen. Es geht bei einem Vorhalter nicht jedem (zumindest mir nicht), darum den Fänger besser dastehen zu lassen, sondern schlicht darum, dass ein solches Bild unter umständen besser aussieht.


 
|good:


----------



## lsski (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vorsicht !
Neid ist eine Todsünde und verdirbt den Charakter.
dieses zu verpacken in "gedietelt" ist doch anrüchig ?

Die Fotos von Veit sind perfekt Fotografiert 
zu viel Neid auf so schöne Foto´s wäre dumm weil dann würde es sie bald nicht mehr geben.

Ergo: Super Fänge 
EXTRA PETRI HEIL für die SUPER FOTOS
Gruß an alle FÄNGER nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel.....
Sucht euch einen hier im Bord aus......


----------



## flasha (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wer spricht den hier von Neid? Mir persönlich gefallen "solche" Fotos auch nicht unbedingt. Mag auch eher solche Fotos wo man die tatsächlichen Dimensionen eines Fisches sieht. Dies ist aber MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG. 

Wie Veit schon sagte: Wenn es ihm gefällt soll er doch so weitermachen. Er muss hier schließlich keine Fotos posten oder anderen etwas beweisen. Er weiss was er kann und wie groß seine Fische tatsächlich sind. Dies gilt natürlich auch für andere Boardies.

Nochmals Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## DerAndi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Urlaubserinnerung haha. Gab über 50 Fische dieser Art hähä.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will: Man sollte an die Frage etwas anders rangehen. Es geht bei einem Vorhalter nicht jedem (zumindest mir nicht), darum den Fänger besser dastehen zu lassen, sondern schlicht darum, dass ein solches Bild unter umständen besser aussieht.



Touché!

Meine Anmerkung war übrigens frei von Neid (war klar, dass jmd. die Neidkeule raus holt ). Ich freue mich über jedes Bild, auch mit einem oder besser gesagt trotz eines vorgestreckten Fisches. Wenn du gewöhnlich gehaltene Fische auf Fotos als nicht so gelungen präsentiert empfindest, dann scheiden sich eben unsere Geschmäcker. So ist das eben.


----------



## hechti666 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alle Bilder von diesen extremen Vorhaltern sehen doch mehr als bescheiden aus, egal wie schön der Fisch auch sein mag!
Wieso? Ganz einfach, weil die Proportionen innerhalb des Bildes nicht mehr zusammenpassen!


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> PetriHeil allen Fängern! Man das war ja eine Menge zu kopieren! #6
> 
> Digges PetriHeil zum Zanderkracher Veit! aber auch allen anderen zu Ihren super Fängen!
> 
> ...



Gedankenstütze|kopfkrat :q


----------



## Frettchen82 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anstatt vorhalten kann man doch auch mal an der Schärfentiefe drehen... Aber ehrlich. Ich finde das auch nicht immer so toll am langen Arm, aber es ist eben geschmackssache. Die Fotos von Veit sind aber nun mal mit die Besten hier. Egal wie groß der Fisch oder das Neunauge ist. Ok, unser Mann aus den Bergen mit dem langen Eisbohrer spielt in einer anderen Liga, das sollte klar sein. Aber lange Arme sind mir immer noch lieber wie manch ein "den Hintergrund geht niemand was an" Bild. Wenn jemand Angst um sein Gewässer hat, dann soll er die Fotos lassen wo sie sind oder sich vor einen Baum stellen. 

So, und jetzt her mit den Fischen.


----------



## Grxzlx (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Anstatt vorhalten kann man doch auch mal an der Schärfentiefe drehen... Aber ehrlich. Ich finde das auch nicht immer so toll am langen Arm, aber es ist eben geschmackssache. Die Fotos von Veit sind aber nun mal mit die Besten hier. Egal wie groß der Fisch oder das Neunauge ist. Ok, unser Mann aus den Bergen mit dem langen Eisbohrer spielt in einer anderen Liga, das sollte klar sein. Aber lange Arme sind mir immer noch lieber wie manch ein "den Hintergrund geht niemand was an" Bild. Wenn jemand Angst um sein Gewässer hat, dann soll er die Fotos lassen wo sie sind oder sich vor einen Baum stellen.
> 
> So, und jetzt her mit den Fischen.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Colophonius (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey

Gar nicht vorgestreckt, das Ergebnis des letzten Aal-Ansitzes.

Frisch gehäutet:
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/1977/essen1m.jpg

In Mehl, Salz und Pfeffer gewälzt

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/9389/essen2k.jpg

und das Endergebnis. Super lecker mit Weißbrot mit Tomaten und Bratkartoffeln mit Zwiebeln als Beilage. Angeln kann so lecker sein!

http://img826.*ih.us/img826/8048/essen3.jpg

P.S.:Haters gonna hate....


----------



## Benni1987 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|muahah:|good:|muahah:


----------



## Dorframbo (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sieht echt lecker aus. in was haste den gebraten? Öl oder Butter? und wie war das fleisch so? Hab gehört das es eher wie gummi beim beisen sein soll? wie gesagt nur gehört und noch nicht selbst probiert. sieht auf jedenfall seh lecker aus#6.

p.s sry falls das OT sein sollte

mfg


----------



## Colophonius (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey

Habe ich in Butter gebraten und die Gummikonsisenz kann ich keinesfalls bestätigen, ich habe die allerdings auch so gebraten, dass die schön zart waren


----------



## Spinnenfänger (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So 5 Tage angeln in der elbe rund um Hamburg, mit 2 Kollegen.da wir die elbe noch nicht so kannten war es eigentleich nen gutes ergebnis für uns.

es gab einige kleine Zander von 25.30cm. Aber ab und an war auch mal ein besserer dabei. (50-55cm) den größten fing mein kollege am 2 tag mit schönen 69 cm.Auch die Hechte gingen gut , ich konnte einen von 62cm fangen.Am dritten tag, war dann mein Persönlich bester. Ich konnte meinen ersten Rapfen überlisten. Er hatte 62cm eine stunde später ein kräftiger Einschlag in der rute ,und ich konnte einen schönen 73cm Rapfen auf die schuppen legen.Mein Kollege fing ebenfall ein 61 cm Rapfen.:vik:  der letzte Tag war dann total verregnet und es ging nicht viel außer 2 kleine Zander.

Ich muss sagen ein angeltrip in und um hamburg lohnt sich echt.#6 

Hier noch der 73cm rapfen.


----------



## Gohann (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Gar nicht vorgestreckt, das Ergebnis des letzten Aal-Ansitzes.
> 
> ...



Mann , das sieht ja richtig lecker aus! Habe lange keinen gebratenen Aal mehr gegessen! Da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Mal sehen vielleicht leg ich am Wochenende auch eine Wurmrute aus.|kopfkrat

Gruß Gohann.|wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde! 
Bei mir beissen Barsch und Hecht super auf Wobbler,jedoch sind die Barsche nicht grösser als 25cm und die Hechte max. 60 cm...


----------



## Dikay (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

PB geknackt :vik: 84cm und 10 Pfund
|stolz:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3638143#post3638143


----------



## MeisterFische (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War vorgestern auch mal an der Ems los! 2 Kleine Hechte konnt ich landen 4 hab ich unerklärlicherweise verloren!
Naja immerhin gibts überhaupt noch Hechte in der Ems.

mfg


----------



## Fury87 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren Fängen!

Der 2te Versuch auf Hecht für dieses Jahr lief sehr gut beimir. Ich  konnte Insgesamt 3 Hechte fangen, davon waren 2 Sogar über 80cm und der  andere hatte knapp über 60cm! Leider habe Ich noch einen ca. 60er Hecht  verloren. Nach den Fotos durften alle Hechte wieder  schwimmen!


----------



## MeisterFische (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war eben nochmal für 30min los und konnte nen paar Barsche auf nen kleinen Kopyto fangen.
Hab nur Fotos von 2 Fischen gemacht da eh alle die gleiche Größte hatten :c
mfg


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

am gestrigen abend (03.06.2012) kochte das wasser, die hechte waren in absoluter beisslaune, wie hatten etliche attacken auf unsere popper. in der goldene stunde und die ist tatsächlich wörtlich zu nehmen, gab es fast auf jeden wurf einen angriff, dabei wurden die köder sehr oft verfehlt. ingesamt konnten wir sechs hechte überreden, von 60cm plus bis 80cm plus, gemessen und fotogrfiert haben wir nicht, aber mit der handykamera die gesamten fänge aufgenommen, ich werde sie demnächst bei you tube in *meinen kanal* *salziges silber* hochladen, wer mag kann ja mal vorbei schauen, es lohnt sich, reingehauen...
ein paar bilder gabs dann doch noch vom fanggebiet!


----------



## Benni1987 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> am gestrigen abend (03.06.2012) kochte das wasser, die hechte waren in absoluter beisslaune, wie hatten etliche attacken auf unsere popper. in der goldene stunde und die ist tatsächlich wörtlich zu nehmen, gab es fast auf jeden wurf einen angriff, dabei wurden die köder sehr oft verfehlt. ingesamt konnten wir sechs hechte überreden, von 60cm plus bis 80cm plus, gemessen und fotogrfiert haben wir nicht, aber mit der handykamera die gesamten fänge aufgenommen, ich werde sie demnächst bei you tube in *meinen kanal* *salziges silber* hochladen, wer mag kann ja mal vorbei schauen, es lohnt sich, reingehauen...
> ein paar bilder gabs dann doch noch vom fanggebiet!



*abo*


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> *abo*


 
ich dachte eher an inspiration...!


----------



## Benni1987 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

in welche richtung??Wenn du das oberflächenfischen meinst dann ok,da komm ich grade her...aber der regen trieb mich wieder nach hause...wenn nass dann nass...bisse gabs auch nicht also halb so wild.
ne aber mal im ernst,ich bin immer geil auf selbstgemachte videos von anglern.also,nur her damit!


----------



## heineken2003 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Heute vormittag gabs 9 Zander (+weitere Bisse), aber die Fischgrößen hielten sich in Grenzen...
> 
> @ Donald84: Jepp, die 2,70er XH. Der Griff könnte für meinen Geschmack länger sein, das Design des Rollenhalters gefällt mir optisch nicht. Der Blank ist genial, aber extrem brettig. Für Köder unter 12 cm ungeeignet, als "Brutalo-Rute" macht sie aber Spaß.


 
Hi, fische die gleiche Rute. Habe mir jetzt auch mal die Aspius gegönnt und muss sagen. Für schwere GuFis ist die XH genial aber alles unter 15 gr. wird schwer zu fühlen. 

Die Aspius wirft erstaunlich weit. Werde weiter testen, auf jedenfall beides tolle Ruten!

Petri zum Meterzander Veit! Und auch allen anderen!

Heineken


----------



## motocross11 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

war gestern abend kurz für ne Stunde bei uns Am Tanger (kleines Flüsschen ca. 5 m breit, an den tiefsten Stellen vielleicht 1,5m und total verkrautet)

Wollte meine neue leichte Rute ausprobieren. Ich konnte dann diesen an der Oberfläche raubenden Hecht erbeuten (84cm). 
Köder war ein Kopyto (5 cm in Blau-Weiß)


----------



## Willi Wobbler (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo motocross,

willkommmen hier im Board und Petri zum Hecht !

:m


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Herrlicher Fisch. Petri dazu. Hat sicher nen riesen Spaß gemacht an ner schwachen Rute und so einem Gewässer. 
Haben bei uns auch so einen schmalen und flachen Fluß. da sind auch schon solche Oschies gefangen worden. Werde das demnächst auch mal abchecken.#a


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es am Samstag am Niederrhein einen 70-er Zander. |supergri
War erst gegen 12:30 Uhr am Wasser. Gleich die erste Buhne offenbarte sich als Schatzkiste. #6
Köder war ein weißer gerippter Shad mit rotem Schwanzteller von 8 cm Länge. Blieb allerdings auch der einzige Biß. Nach 2 Stunden ging es dann wieder Richtung Unterkunft.
Mein PB - Zander *am Rhein*. Aber da geht bestimmt noch was. 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Sakier (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen 

@mefohunter84

Wo warst/bist du denn am Niederrhein ?


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein paar Wochenendfänge.
Am Samstag war ich zunächst an der Tidenelbe unterwegs. Die Zander bissen anfänglich wie verrückt, aber an allen Spots gingen nur Schniepel ans Band. Dann endete der "Rausch" ganz plötzlich. Nur noch wenige Kontakte, dafür aber drei bessere Fische von 76, 60 und 70 cm auf Stint-Shad in pink bzw. green-tomato. Ein weiterer Räuber, der sich sehr ordentlich anfühlte, stieg leider aus. 













Am Sonntag traf ich mich Angelkollege Axel zum gemeinsamen Fischen im tidenfreien Elbbereich. Massenfänge waren dort also von vornherein nicht zu erwarten, aber erfreulicherweise waren wir letztlich beide erfolgreich. Zunächst mal hatte ich leider Pech und verlor einen ca. 70er Zander durch Ausschlitzen. Alex, dem ich ein Köder gegeben hatte, machte es besser und fing promt seinen ersten Zander in diesem Jahr auf den bewährten Stint-Shad.




Ein Riese war dieser Fisch natürlich noch nicht, aber das Potential nach oben nutzte Axel wenige Minuten später schon, mit einem deutlich größeren Zander aus, der natürlich ebenfalls auf den Erfolgsköder gebissen hat. Wir haben den Stachelritter nicht gemessen, aber knappe 70 cm war er sicher lang.




Danach passierte erstmal nix, außer drei von Axel unabsichtlich gehakten Brassen. Aber dann klingelte es auch bei mir mal wieder und ein hübscher Elbhecht von rund 60 cm stieg auf Aido-Shad in pink ein.




Gleicher Köder war es, der mir letztlich auch noch eine erfolgreiche Zanderlandung bescherte. 68 cm.




Eine mit Sicherheit illegal ausgelegte Reuse haben wir auch gefunden und fachgerecht entsorgt.





Gestern ging es an eine mir bisher völlig unbekannte Elbstrecke in Brandenburg. Ziel: Dort auf Anhieb einen Zander fangen. Nach 15 Minuten war die Mission erfüllt. Der Stint in green-tomato wurde von einem guten Fisch voll inhaliert.




Es folgten danach noch ein weiterer Zander, ein Hecht und ein Barsch.


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. Juni 2012)

Komme nach 5 Stunden von der Mosel. 1 Barsch und meine PB Grundel.


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. Juni 2012)

Die grundel


----------



## jvonzun (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!

gestern gabe es bei einer abendlichen Wurf-Tour 12 Hechtkontakte.


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sakier schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen
> 
> @mefohunter84
> 
> Wo warst/bist du denn am Niederrhein ?



Ich war in der Nähe von Emmerich. Allerdings gild es dort, zeitliche Angelverbotszonen zu beachten.
Auch nach der Aufhebung des zeitlichen Verbots ist dort mein bevorzugtes Revier. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Siever (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Leute! Hier ein knapper maßiger von meiner Feierabendtour gestern... .#h

http://img708.*ih.us/img708/3029/hechtk.jpg


----------



## MeisterFische (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So gestern nochmal für 20min Kurztrip losgewesen! Konnte drei naja kleinere Barsch|supergri fangen!

Von einem hab ich nen Foto gemacht, alle wieder auf kleinen Kopyto in Rot/Weiß

mfg


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, werte Angelkollegen! Hier ein Fang vom 01.06. nach intensivstem Zanderangeln eigentlich- und Stahl sei Dank, die braune Tube an einem Spinning Jighead wurde voll inhaliert- der Hecht hatte wohl ca. 55cm, aber nicht genau gemessen, kam direkt wieder ins Wasser. Danach kam ein 35er Zander auf neongelb- weißen Kopyto zum Vorschein, der kam direkt wieder zurück. Sonst nur Bisse auf 5cm-Köder in gedeckten Naturfarben. Morgen gehts weiter


----------



## motocross11 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Mein Nachtrag vom Dienstag.

War wieder in unserem mini Flüsschen auf Hecht und Barsch unterwegs und konnte dann kurz vorm zusammenpacken diesen 53er Hecht überreden mit mir ein Foto zu machen. Etwas bitten musste ich den kleinen ja schon erst beim dritten Anlauf konnte ich ihn aus dem Wasser holen. (Leider ist das Bild nicht sonderlich gute Qualität, da mein Akku an der Kamera leer war und ich mit meinem alten Handy Fotografieren musste) Natürlich schwimmt er wieder.

Köder war ein Kopyto in Grün-Glitter in 7cm.


----------



## eggerm (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurze Feierabendtour an der Wiener Donau...
Erster Wurf: 70er


----------



## Doze (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleiner nachtrag von der lahn die hechte und waller wolten nicht aber mittags endlich die 30 cm bei barsch 3x gebrochen 

insgesammt 25 fische leider die meisten um die 20 cm ...

hier mal die barsche die ich zum grillen eingeladen habe.


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Im Moment läuft es an der Elbe wie geschmiert. Stint-Shad dran, die richtigen Spots anfahren, aggressive Köderführung = ZANDER.
Heute gab es 4 Stück. Über einen brauche icht nicht zu reden , die anderen waren mit 60, 70 und 86 cm mehr oder weniger sehenswert. Ein besserer Aussteiger noch, war aber meiner Meinung nach ein Hecht. Mit ein bisschen weniger Pollenflug (siehe Foto des 60ers) wäre es noch schöner, aber Hauptsache Fisch.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Veit du kannst es einfach. Tolle Fische!


----------



## Spinnenfänger (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit zu deinen super zandern.#6 

die elbe is auch ein geiler Fluss #h


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde nochmal, insbesondere an den geschätzten Hrn. Veit- mal wieder ne astreine Strecke von dir. Wir waren heute an einem See, neben den abgebildeten Fischen noch ein knapp 50er Hecht auf Köfi an der Pose, direkt released. Der Zander biss auf Köfi am Grund, der Hecht auf 2er Mepps bei meinem Kollegen relativ nah am Ufer, an einer P&M Softbait mit ca. 25gr. WG, an 18er Mono, Vorfach hielt dank Hardmono, einwandfrei trotz des langen Drills an dem feinen Gerät. Kurz nach dem sowieso schon tollen Fang sagte er, an ähnlicher Stelle hatte er einen noch größeren Fisch als Nachläufer gehabt. Bei mir gabs noch einen Nachläufer von einem ca. 70er Hecht, im Flachwasser konnnte man ihn gut sehen. Hatte grad meinen Salmo Perch rausgehoben, als ich ihn sah. Schade, aber ein guter Tag war es trotzdem.


----------



## welsfaenger (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

am WE geht´s auch auf Wels. Mal schauen was die Mosel bei Metz zu bieten hat 

Glückwunsch


----------



## jkc (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann viel Erfolg! Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, haben die bei uns schon abgelaicht. |kopfkrat#c

Grüße JK


----------



## paule79 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
heute abend gab es bei mir 2 Hechte.
Einen von nichtmals 30cm,auch auf Yuwaku Jiffy von Quantum.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3634503
Er fängt also doch. 

Und einen auf Krebsimitat am 14g Jigkopf.
Ich weiß leider nicht welcher es genau war,da (danke nochmals)
Tommy (Raubfischspezialist) Sie mir bei meiner letzten Bestellung mitgeschickt hat.

Fotos habe ich keine,da ich die Fische direkt wieder zurückgesetzt habe.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Siever (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jkc: Petri, das läuft ja bei dir!

Ich hatte heute den Mega-Tag... . Erster Wurf, Barsch. Zweiter Wurf, Ü30-Barsch (leider beim Foto im Wasser wieder abgeschüttelt). Dritter Wurf, Zander- Aussteiger. Vierter Wurf, 45er Zander. Fünfter Wurf, Rute krumm... . Alles auf einen 8cm Kopyto in braun/glitter. Nach 15Min. Drill an meiner Doiyo Ninjin mit nem WG bis 57g hatte ich das Dingen im Kescher, der vor lauter Gewicht leider den Geist aufgab. Egal, einen 91cm Karpfen an so leichten Geschirr war der Hammer! Leider machten die Passanten, die mir halfen, nicht die besten Bilder. Normalerweise hasse ich Hintergrundverfälschungen, aber in diesem Fall muß ich das tun. Die Stelle ist zu heiß und meine Kumpels wären ziemlich sauer... .
Nach dem Karpfen riss der Kopyto natürlich erstmal ab und es tat sich nicht mehr so viel. Unglaublich, dass nur diese eine Farbe ging. Doch kurz vor der Dunkelheit konnte ich noch 3 Zander bis 48cm auf einen grünen Kopyto fangen. Hammergeile 2 Stunden Abendangeln... .

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/2831/karpfen.jpg

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/7504/cimg2341q.jpg

http://img39.*ih.us/img39/8045/cimg2367w.jpg


----------



## laxvän (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Erfolgreichen. Bei den tollen Fischen mag ich meinen Stachelritter mit 59 cm  ja fast nicht mehr zeigen.
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2915/9bldyfzj_jpg.htm


----------



## jkc (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieso dass denn? Ist doch auch ein wunderschöner Fisch! #6

Petri!

Grüße JK


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch allen!

@laxvän
Wieso benutzt du eigentlich zum Jiggen eine Baitcaster? Hat das einen bestimmten Grund oder machst du das just for fun?


----------



## Zmann (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit,hier steckst du jetzt alsowie immer Geile Bilder!
Petri auch allen anderen Raubfischjägern!|wavey:


----------



## laxvän (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Jonnie Walker
Die Revo Stx hatte ich nach einem Rollenwechsel an meiner Jerke übrig und benutze sie deshalb jetzt zum Angeln mit Gufis. Außerdem angele ich auch wirklich gern mit den Baitcastern.


----------



## Ein_Angler (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Güte was hatte ich heute für einen kurzen und genialen Angeltag! :g
Am Wasser angekommen das Gerödel fertiggemacht, und die ersten Würfe gemacht. Es kam ein bisschen Wind auf der immer heftiger wurde, aber das sollte bei den Würfen helfen da es sich ja um Rückenwind handelt. Eine Stelle weiter gegangen und einen Wurf gemacht, und ich dachte schon man geht der 23cm Kopyto Motoroil Goldglitter aber weit, so weit war der noch nie draußen. 

Und dann kam der zweite Wurf, und was für einer der Kopyto flog mit Rückenwind glatte 40m oder noch weiter. Bis 10 durch gezählt damit der Gummistiefel auf tiefe kommt, und schnell gejiggt, nach den zweitem jiggen "BÄM" und die Rute (Savag Gear Mp Predator) biegt sich durch, ich kann es kaum fassen aber da muss was großes den Gummistiefel geschnappt haben! |bigeyes

Ich schlage zwei mal an, Kurbel den Fisch aber es geht nicht so recht voran, ein paar mal zieht der Fisch und die Bremse der Rolle (Daiwa Caldia X) macht ihre Arbeit gut und gibt nicht einen Millimeter nach. Um meinen ersten grossen Fisch nicht zu verlieren denke ich die Bremse etwas zu lösen, ein halbe Umdrehung sollte reichen damit der Fische etwas Schnur bekommen darf um sich nicht komplett zu verabschieden. Ich hole den Fisch langsam ran und sehe zum ersten mal den Rücken, was ein Hecht ein Prachtexemplar ein paar Umdrehungen später sehe ich dem Hecht in die Augen und denke WOW ein Riese. :vik:

Dann war es soweit und der Hecht nahe am Ufer, ich dachte das ich die Landung versuchen sollte, nee der hat was anderes im Sinn, noch ein paar Fluchten hingelegt eine paar mal den Kopf geschüttelt, aber die waren alle zu bändigen. Nachdem der Fisch müde war habe ich die Handlandung gewagt zwei Zuschauer haben sich inzwischen dazu gesellt, ich den Fisch in die Kiemen-Maulfalte gegriffen und sicher gelandet. :m

Da war er nun der grösste Hecht den ich bisher gefangen habe und was für einer, die Metermarke war deutlich überschritten und schwer war das Vieh auch.  Schnell den Fisch gemessen (112cm) und den Fotoapparat den Zuschauern in die Hand gedrückt damit die ein paar Fotos machen. Nach den Fotos sollte der Hecht auch wieder schwimmen gehen, auf dem nassen Rasen bin ich dann noch ins rutschen gekommen und musste eine Zwischenlandung mit meinem Hintern abfedern aber egal, der Hecht durfte zurück in sein Element und ist auch zügig davon geschwommen.Ich schreibe jetzt den Text hier und das Adrenalin ist im immer noch da, auch das grinsen kann ich mir immer noch nicht verkneifen.


----------



## pike-81 (8. Juni 2012)

Petri Heil! Geiler Brummer!!!


----------



## Acharaigas (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Ein_Angler

gratuliere zum fang und danke für den schönen bericht... 

tja, was wir uns nicht alles für die fische antun... körpereinsatz. ;-)


----------



## Pauli1990 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöner Fisch, petri heil! Gefällt mir sehr, zu sehen wie du dich über deinen Fang freust! #6
Weiterhin viel Glück und Petri Heil!


----------



## Acharaigas (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

saison nach-schonzeit ;-) fing gar nicht mal so schlecht an - wobei bei  den zandern noch viel platz nach oben ist. 

erst mal ein ü60er in der dämmerung






paar tage später tagsüber der nächste ü60er






vorgestern biss neben zandern noch dieser schöne ü30er barsch






irgendwie mögen mich die barsche dieses jahr. gestern dann dieser schöne 38er






später ein nachläufer, ein letzter twitch et voilà, mein neuer pb-aland von 54cm. schon geil wenn ein fisch dem köder hinterherschwimmt und zwischen den ufersteinen den im wasser schwebenden köder packt.






so far...

greetz


----------



## mathei (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super fänge wieder die tage. petri jungs. werde sonntag-vormittag angreifen.


----------



## Carp-MV (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gefangen heute beim Karpfenfischen mit einen 20mm Scopex Popup Boilie. Beim einholen der Rute schlug die nette Dame an....

*Köder:* Scopex Popup 20mm Boilie
*Rolle:* Okuma Proforce
*Rute:* DAM Onliner Carp 2.75lb
*Schnur:* 0.32 tiefschwarz (Angel Domäne Magic-X Mono Boilie Spezial)
*Hecht:* 104cm
*Gewicht:* 7.8kg









Und keine Diskussionen wegen C&R bitte. Das ist hier nicht erlaubt bei uns und deswegen betreibe ich sowas auch nicht.


----------



## laxvän (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, da sind ja wieder ein paar richtig schöne Fische herausgekommen. Petri allen Fängern.
Besonders gut gefallen hat mir der Bericht von Ein_Angler. Man konnte die Freude beim Lesen und Betrachten des Fotos richtig merken


----------



## jvonzun (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

KOLLEKTIVES PETRI!

bei uns beisst es auch ordentlich.


----------



## Benni1987 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@derAngler: Sauber!Schöner Fisch, schöner Bericht,Petri heil!


----------



## Allround (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

etwas verspätet - trotzdem noch der bericht zum letzten wochenende!

war auf jeden fall erfolgreich, 2 waller - waren zwar nicht die grössten, aber es waren die ersten waller, die meine freundin gefangen hatte, und die war schon gut überrascht, dass da echt kraft dahinter steckt - , und 11 hechte, die zwei schönsten seht ihr unten! 

hier mal der grössere waller :

















der untere hat sich erst mal ins kraut verzogen, und hat uns dann den kompletten drill samt 10 kg kraut über den see gezogen - die ersten 10 min dachten wir, wir haben nen dicken waller dran :-D

lg marcel


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Was ist das denn für ein Gewässer wo solch ein guter Raubfischbestand ist?


----------



## Reiti no.1 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Gefangen heute beim Karpfenfischen mit einen 20mm Scopex Popup Boilie. Beim einholen der Rute schlug die nette Dame an....
> 
> *Köder:* Scopex Popup 20mm Boilie
> *Rolle:* Okuma Proforce
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch hier wird Fangbildflaming und Offtopic geahndet, nur zur Erinnerung.......


----------



## Frettchen82 (10. Juni 2012)

Wie kein offtopic im offtopic?


----------



## Sakier (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend,

Heute war ich mit nem Kollegen mal bei dem schönen Wetterchen am Rhein 4 Stündchen mitten am Tag auf Zander ansitzen.
Haben uns entschieden Grundeln als Köder zu nehmen.
Also kurz 2 Ruten mit 10er Haken bestückt, Stück Wurm ran und ne halbe Stunde Grundeln fangen 
Als wir dann genug in verschiedensten Größen hatten, Kopf ab Innereien raus und an den Haken.
Nach ca. einer Stunde dann der Erste Biss und ich konnte den ersten 63er landen.





Ich war grad noch am Haken raus tüddeln, da ging die 2te Rute und ich war mir sicher noch einen schönen Zander am Haken zu haben.
Es kam aber ein sehr gut genährter 52er Döbel zum Vorschein.





Und das alles auf eine Grund-Grundel Montage.
Es scheint so als ob sich die komplette Fischwelt auf die Invasoren eibgestellt hat.
Der Kollege hat dann noch einen kleinen ca 45er auf dem drakovitch system auch mit Grundel gefangen.





Und er hat leider auch noch 2 sehr schöne Bisse auf der Grundel-Grund Montage verloren.
Die Methode beim ansitzen schnell Grundeln zu fangen und diese als Köder zu benutzen wird wohl eine echt gute Möglichkeit, Zander und andere Raubfische zu überlisten.

Bis dahin.

sakier


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich sehs wieder zu Sperren kommen, weil einige die Füße nicht stillhalten können..............

Tut mir nen Gefallen, machts mir einfacher, schont eure Nerven und lasst das Fangbildflaming und c+r-Gelaber hier..

Egal wer, egal warum...

Muss doch echt nicht sein, dass deswegen noch gesperrt wird..


----------



## Jungangler97 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



			
				Sakier;3643559
Als wir dann genug in verschiedensten Größen hatten schrieb:
			
		

> Petri! Aber sag mal, kannst du vllt in einem extra Thread deine Montage beschreiben? Das kannte ich noch nicht, dass die dem Zander schon "küchenfertig" serviert werden.
> Scheint aber durchaus erfolgreich zu sein!!


----------



## bafoangler (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sakier schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> Es kam aber ein sehr gut genährter 52er Döbel zum Vorschein.



.... der aber ein Aland war ;-)
Petri


----------



## Siever (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aaah, bafoangler war schneller...  . Schöner Fisch, aber ein Aland! 
Petri euch allen!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Euch allen.
Ich habe auch ein paar vom Wochenende.
Zander von 63 cm auf Sniper Shad​ 

 Es folgten zwei kleinere Barsche, ebenfalls auf  Sniper Shad​ 

 

 Es schien wohl das Wochenende der kleinen Fische zu werden, denn es ging klein weiter.​ Ein 33er Barsch auf  Pike Shaker​ 

 ein 49er von meinem Sohn auf Sniper Shad​ 

 ein 72er auf Sniper Shad​ 

 und ein 50er ebenfalls auf Sniper Shad​ 

 Ich konnte dann wenigsten noch einen 85er auf Pike Shaker fangen.​ 

 Es folgte dann am nächsten Tag noch ein 92er auf Pike Shaker​ 

 Ein 75er auf  Walleye spezial  bildete dann den Abschluss​


----------



## Sakier (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Petri! Aber sag mal, kannst du vllt in einem  extra Thread deine Montage beschreiben? Das kannte ich noch nicht, dass  die dem Zander schon "küchenfertig" serviert werden.
> Scheint aber durchaus erfolgreich zu sein!!



Ich glaub einen eigenen Thread brauchen wir nicht zu machen, es ist eine  Stani Durchlaufmontage mit Castingbomb und Grundeln ohne Kopf und  Innereien ;-)



Siever schrieb:


> Aaah, bafoangler war schneller...  . Schöner Fisch, aber ein Aland!
> Petri euch allen!



Woran habt ihr das jetzt so schnell erkannt ?
Aber ihr habt natürlich vollkommen Recht, eigentlich wollte ich auch Aland schreiben :m


----------



## Der-Graf (10. Juni 2012)

Dass man die Grundeln als KöFi köpft und ausnimmt (geht ja beides mit einem Schnitt...), kannte ich auch noch nicht.^^ Danke für die Anregung und Petri! Aber um mich zu vergewissern:

Stani = Standard
Castingbomb = eine Art Grundblei

???

Ach und darf ich fragen, welche Hakengröße du benutzt, um die Grundeln anzuködern (und wie groß die Grundeln ca. sein sollen)?


----------



## Sakier (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Dass man die Grundeln als KöFi köpft und ausnimmt (geht ja beides mit einem Schnitt...), kannte ich auch noch nicht.^^ Danke für die Anregung und Petri! Aber um mich zu vergewissern:


Das mit dem Ausnehmen ist erstmal eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme gegen Wollhandkrabben und 2tens verkrümmt sich der Körper der Grundel nicht wenn man auswirft und unter Wasser sieht es so aus als wenn sich die Grundel versucht im Stein zu verstecken.



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Stani = Standard
> Castingbomb = eine Art Grundblei


 Hehe ja damit liegst du schon Richtig 



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Ach und darf ich fragen, welche Hakengröße du benutzt, um die Grundeln anzuködern (und wie groß die Grundeln ca. sein sollen)?


Ich benutze nen 5er Gamakazu mit nem bisschen über 1 Meter fluorocarbon Vorfach. Das Vorfach einfach am Wirbelsäulenkanal lang führen und den Dilling mit einem Haken im Fleisch befestigen und 2 über dem Rücken raus gucken lassen.


----------



## DerAndi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ne Mutti auf UL Geschirr


----------



## Flussmonster (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster stacheliger :l

40cm 1,3 kg 

Auf den nächsten Fotos werde ich dann auch drauf sein, krieg das noch nicht so ganz hin, verdeck mit meinen Händen immer den Fisch....


----------



## Der-Graf (11. Juni 2012)

@Sakier: Danke dir! Werde es bei nächster Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. Fehlen nur noch die Drillinge und das Vorfachmaterial. Habe bisher nur Stahl von Drennan.


----------



## LOCHI (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo, diesen schönen Zander und einen kleinen Wels konnte ich am Samstag verhaften. MfG de Lochi..


----------



## Lucius (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

..Wir waren insgesamt 2 Tage am See, Ich mit 2 Kumpels...beide kpl. auf  Karpfen, Ich nur eine auf Karpfen und die andere auf Köfi ca. 5-6 m vom  Ufer weg, allerdings ist es da schon ca. 4,5 m tief.
Der Köfi war ein gut 20 cm langes Rotauge an direkt auf Grund mit Leuchtpose...
Nachdem Abends um 18.00 Uhr die Montagen mit dem Futterboot in Position   gebracht wurden - nicht ein Zupfer.....die ganze Nacht...bis um 5.15   plötzlich ein Bissanzeiger losrennt und Ich wie von der Tarantel   gestochen aus dem Zelt.
Keine 10 sec später an der Rute - völlig erstaunt , das es meine   Köfirute war deren Bissanzeiger piepte, Ich war mir eig. Sicher es wäre  eine der Karpfenruten.
Anschlag, wie geg. einen Stein....und erstmal nur Kopfschläge und keine   Bewegung... Ich denk erst " wow, das fühlt sich fast an wie ein Zander,  der muss aber größer sein, bei dem Köfi..."
Bis plötzlich der erste Run kam und Ich nur so bei mir dachte: "*******, was ne Kraft - was ist das denn!?"
Das ist kein Zander!Dann wieder Stillstand, ich am Pumpen, zum Glück  gutes 7X7 Stahlvorfach, selbst gebunden und ne 22er geflochtene  drauf.....
Ich erstmal die Bremse reguliert um die Runs abzufedern, da die   geflochtene mir ja nur wenig Spielraum durch Dehnung gibt, nächster Run -   wieder ein paar Meter Schnur von der Rolle mit einem Gefühl, 
das man dem nichts entgegen zu setzen hat....Wahnsinn!
Dann immer wieder: Bremse etwas zu , wieder pumpen - vorsichtig fühlen   wann der nächste Run kommt, immer die Bremse dabei justiert und so die   Dame dann ans Ufer gebracht.
Da das aber schon recht schnell sehr tief abfällt, stand der Fisch   erstmal noch direkt vor mir am Grund und musste noch ein paar mal durch   vorsichtiges pumpen nach oben gebracht werden, 
dabei hatte der Fisch dann seine Luftblase entleert und die Blasen ,die  nach Oben kamen, zeigten an, das dies kein 70-80er Hecht sein würde.
Dann haben wir zum ersten Mal in etwa die Umrisse des Hechts gesehen und mir ist schier die Klappe runtergefallen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mein Kolleg Ali half dann beim Keschern und Ich hab dann zwar keinen   einzigen weiteren Biss die nächsten 12 Stunden, was mir aber so ziemlich   *******gal war....;-) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Länge 120cm und 12,5 Kg
 Ach so , das ganze dauerte ca. 20 min....

......übrigens, Ich bin 164cm Groß - so als relation...;-)


----------



## Jungangler97 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an Lucius!

Habw heut auch den Fisch des Lebens gefangen: Ein 28cm großes  Hechtlein 

Gefreut hats mich trotzdem, erst mein zweiter Hecht und auch der erste mit Kukö gefangen. Den 2er Spinner hatte er voll inhaliert, ging aber trotzdem recht gut raus.


----------



## Fred1987 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an Lucius!
> 
> Habw heut auch den Fisch des Lebens gefangen: Ein 28cm großes  Hechtlein
> 
> Gefreut hats mich trotzdem, erst mein zweiter Hecht und auch der erste mit Kukö gefangen. Den 2er Spinner hatte er voll inhaliert, ging aber trotzdem recht gut raus.



Wird dir noch öfter passieren. Hatte auch viele kleine mit voll inhalierten Köder. Oft recht schwer die rauszubekommen, deswegen hoffe ich meistens, keine kleinen zu fangen. Manchmal aber besser als gar nichts ;-)


----------



## Jungangler97 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War ja auch eigentlich nur neben den Friedfischen auf Barsch aus. Aber da sieht man mal wieder, wie wichtig auch dabei ein Stahlvorfach ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Lucius: 
Petri Heil, toller Fisch, tolles Erlebnis - wird man neidisch..


----------



## ayron (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Kamarad biss eben beim Barschezuppeln.....


----------



## Mr. B (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen, 
nach längerer Durststrecke konnte ich gestern auch endlich mal wieder was Vorzeigbares fangen. 1,14m
Ein kleinen Bericht gibt es hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=200587&page=6


----------



## humppa (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte letzte Woche doppelte Premiere: Mein erster maßiger Fang (habe erst seit April meinen Schein) und dann auch noch Hecht-Premiere:
Ein 93cm Hecht gefangen mit UL-Geschirr (3-15g WG Rute und 0,20 monofiler Schnur, da ich mit einem kleinen Mepps eigentlich auf die Forellen aus war...).


----------



## jkc (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, herzlich wilkommen im Forum, dass ist doch zum Einstieg direkt ein unvergessliches Erlebnis, schön dass es gut gegangen ist! 

Petri!

Grüße JK


----------



## Wickedstyler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Carp-MV schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gefangen heute beim Karpfenfischen mit einen 20mm Scopex Popup Boilie. Beim einholen der Rute schlug die nette Dame an....
> ...


----------



## Veit (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eher mühsames Angeln in den letzten Tagen, wobei ich aber Null Mal Schneider war. Die größeren Zander blieben allerdings aus, dafür gab es ein paar Beifänge.


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das ich mal nen zander fange ist eher ne seltenheit, aber ich angel auch fast nie drauf. aber der lütte sportsfreund hats sich nicht nehmen lassen


----------



## Frettchen82 (13. Juni 2012)

Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Eher mühsames Angeln in den letzten Tagen, wobei ich aber Null Mal Schneider war. Die größeren Zander blieben allerdings aus, dafür gab es ein paar Beifänge.



Mühsam? Deine sorgen hätte ich gerne.


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann Poste ich auch mal mein Hecht.
Zwar kein Riese, aber immerhin mein Erster Überhaupt.
Ich Angelte gezielt an Dem Tag auf Hecht.
Hatte eine Grundmontage mit nem 30gr Grundblei, dann ein Wirbel mit 7Kg Tragkraft, dadrauf war eiin 30cm langes Stahlvorfach  mit dickem Drilling, wodrauf ich dann eine 7cm Rotauge draufgezogen habe. (wie man noch im bild sieht)

BISS.. es war ein Guter Drill, leider zu Kurz.

Der Hecht hat eine maße von 57cm, da es mein erster ist, bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Siever (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum ersten Hecht! Den vergisst du nie!
Ich konnte gestern bei strömenden Regen einen 76er Hecht und später noch meinen zweitbesten Zander überhaupt landen! Einen 91er Der Zander war noch voller Laich und ich hoffe, dass der für genügend Nachwuchs sorgt, damit ich (und vielleicht auch mal meine Enkelkinder) seine Enkelkinder fangen können!

Ich liebe es, nach Feierabend noch kurz für 2 Stündchen angeln zu gehen und dann so überrascht zu werden!

Ich sehe auf den Bildern übrigens nur so fett aus, weil ich kurz vorher eine All-Inclusive Wurzelbehandlung hatte... . Eigentlich bin ich gar nicht so dick

http://img593.*ih.us/img593/2672/hecht.jpg

http://img846.*ih.us/img846/535/zander.jpg


----------



## jkc (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter!:k

- Der 91er ist mit Sicherheit einer, aus einer Hand voll Überlebender, der Schlachtfeste in den 90ern und gehört demnach zur absoluten ELITE!

Petri - traumhafter Fisch!  

Zwei ü 90 Zander ohne das ein nennenswerter Bestand vorhanden ist? - Vielleicht solltest Du mal zum Rhein fahren, ich glaub die Jungs mögen Dich.:q

Fettes Petri auf jeden Fall!

PS: War der Fisch wohl Blind? 

Grüße JK


----------



## Siever (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, Danke


jkc schrieb:


> Zwei ü 90 Zander ohne das ein nennenswerter Bestand vorhanden ist? - Vielleicht solltest Du mal zum Rhein fahren, ich glaub die Jungs mögen Dich.:q



Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich langsam paranoid werde was die Fangplätze angeht und ich anfange, die Hintergründe der Fotos zu bearbeiten. So etwas habe ich früher als Spinnerei verurteilt... 



jkc schrieb:


> War der Fisch wohl Blind?



Keine Ahnung... . Mir ist nix derartiges aufgefallen. Vielleicht sehen die Augen nur auf dem Bild so aus... .


----------



## Ribac (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin ein seltener Gast hier, da meine Fange eher bescheidend sind zumindest im Vergleich zu dem was hier meist gepostet wird.. oder waren bescheidend, bis gestern..) und gestern ist mir etwas außergewöhnliches passiert.. ich war, wie schon oft, mit einem Kahn am Wannsee unterwegs. Mein Zielfisch war Barsch (gegen Hecht hatte ich auch nichts..), dementsprechend hatte ich eine sehr leichte Barschrute von Balzer (1,80m lang bis 20g Wurfgewicht) dabei. Ich angle meist an Seerosekanten oder suche mit Echolot Vertiefungen, wo nicht selten kapitale Barsche stehen. Diesmal wollte ich die Seerosen durchsuchen. Die ersten 2 Stunden brachten nichts erfreuliches, nur paar Baby-Barsche, dann bin ich an eine Stelle angekommen, gegenüber von Strandbad Wannsee, wo ganz viele Seerosen waren und da hatte sofort ein Mega-Erfolg!!) So einen Biss hatte ich in meinem Leben noch nie, trotz gut eingestellten Bremse, hab ich nur pausenlos Bzzzzzzzzzz gehört, konnte nichts machen, die arme Barschrute ging sofort krumm, die ganze Drillaktion hat ca. 15-20 min. gedauert, dabei ging die Rute kaputt, die Spitze ist abgebrochen (ist natürlich kein Wunder, da sie für solche Belastungen nicht gedacht wurde..) trotz aller Schwierigkeiten ist mir irgend-wie gelungen es zu keschern.. und ich bin sehr glücklich und stolz drüber!!!!)))) hier ist das Ergebnis:

http://img406.*ih.us/img406/7685/dsc00493rh.jpg

Ein Hecht des Lebens!!)) *105cm* lang und stolze *8kg* schwer!!! Als Köder diente dieser wunderschönen schwedischen Spinner:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Spinner-Spik...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item2a1e3552f3


----------



## zanderzone (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Hecht!! Aber trotzdem darf die Rute bei so einem Hecht nicht den Geist aufgeben!!!


----------



## Ribac (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Petri zum Hecht!! Aber trotzdem darf die Rute bei so einem Hecht nicht den Geist aufgeben!!!



Danke!! Wie gesagt, ich konnte nicht viel machen, da die Rute so weich ist und wahrscheinlich für solch gewaltige Kräfte nicht ausgelegt ist.. Der Hecht stand unter dem Kahn, dementsprechend war die Rutenspitze meiste Zeit unter dem Wasser ums Boot herum gebogen und knallte mehrmals über die Bordkante, deswegen ist es wahrscheinlich passiert..


----------



## zanderzone (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das wiederrum ist natürlich nicht die Schuld der Rute, sonder Deine!! ;-)


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Würde das mal dezent in Kauf nehmen, wenn so ein guter Fisch dabei raus kommt#:. Bei uns gibts im Umkreis von 80 km kein nennenswertes Gewässer wo solche Raketen drin sind. 
Petri dazu.


----------



## h3nn3 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab auch noch nen kurzen Nachtrag zu machen. 
War letzte Woche mit einigen Bekannten in HH unterwegs für ne Tagestour. Gab insgesamt 6 Zander. Davon ein richtig guter mit 89cm. Leider war er nur quer gehakt, aber naja...  Der Drill war dafür natürlich umso spektakulärer. Sonen Fisch quer gehakt ausm Strom ist schon ordentlich.  
Trotzdem ein super Fisch, schwimmt natürlich wieder.
Hintergrund ist geändert... 
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Der-Graf (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Granaten der letzten Tage!

@h3nn3: Du musst deine Signatur aber nach dem letzten Zander anpassen, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mmmmöööööönsch, da kann man ja echt neidisch werden.
Petri Heil all den Fängern!!!


----------



## Schuschek (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Burschen!




Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> ..... Bei uns gibts im Umkreis von 80 km kein nennenswertes Gewässer wo solche Raketen drin sind.
> Petri dazu.


 
Haunestausee ist doch bei dir um die Ecke. Da angeln fast nur die Karpfenangler, aber Hechte sollten da doch auch ordentliche drin sein. Oder dürfen dort immer noch keine "Gäste" angeln?


----------



## allrounderab (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ toller Hecht Timo

bei uns im Umkreis gibt es durchaus solche Gewässer, oder glaubst du ernsthaft im Umkreis von 80 Km gibt es kaum Hechte über einen Meter?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts im Umkreis von 80 km kein nennenswertes Gewässer wo solche Raketen drin sind.
> Petri dazu.



Unwarscheinlich...


----------



## Schlebusch (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!!

Eben für knapp 4 Stunden am Rhein unterwegs gewesen. Gutes Wetter, gute Spots, scheiss Hochwasser - Kein Fisch!
Hab 2 oder 3 mal etwas an der Oberfläche rauben sehen konnte jedoch nicht genau erkennen um was es sich handelt.
Habe vieles ausprobiert es war aber nichts los.
Mein Dad hat ein bisschen mit der Pose gestippt aber außer 4 oder 5 kleine Grundeln und ein 19er Rotauge gab es bei ihm auch nichts.

Irgendwie läuft es dieses Jahr noch garnicht


----------



## motocross11 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War eben kurz mal ne halbe Stunde los, meine neue Rute und Rolle (Shimano Speedmaster und Shimano Stradic Ci4 F) ausprobieren.

Ergebnis 1 Barsch von ca. 20 cm und 1 Hecht von 50 cm.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, in der Fulda oder an der Haune kanns schon mal am Meter kratzen, aber das bedeutet dann wieder Gastkarten kaufen für Gewässerabschnitte die man einfach zu wenig kennt um was reißen zu können. Im Haunesee gibts wohl auch angeblich Zander die vor zich Jahren besetzt wurden. Nur keiner fängt was dickes. Gibt übrigens Gastkarten fürn Haunestausee beim Happ. Sind aber begrenzt. Wollten eigentlich durch die IG-Haune dort am Sonntag ein freies Angeln für alle Mitglieder mitmachen. Das wurde aber auf mysteriöse Weise kurzfristig abgesagt.#c


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es 4 Zander und ein paar gute Barsche, bin zufrieden wie es momentan mit den Stachelrittern läuft. Seezander sind ja sehr launisch:m
Was mich etwas wunderte das ich heute keinen Hecht dran hatte, den die sind oft schneller da|uhoh:


----------



## MeisterFische (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Seitdem ich in der Ems nur noch auf Barsche aus bin klappt eig. ganz gut! Zwar keine wirklich großen dabei aber immerhin Fisch, war gestern 20 min in der Mittagspause los und konnte wieder zwei fangen.
Einen auf illex Chubby den andern auf nen squirrel

mfg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
die Fänge der letzten beiden Wochenenden: 9 Hechte bis 82cm, ca. 40 Barsche von ca. 30cm, ein Zandern von 60cm und als Bonus noch ein kleiner 70er Wels 

Ansonsten gabs heute noch einen Meterhecht-Nachläufer und vor Kurzem auch noch einen Fehlbiss von einem Meterwaller direkt vor den Füßen, ein ausgeschlitzter Barsch von sicherlich 3 Pfund und einen Barsch-Nachläufer von 50cm. Wäre cool, wenn ich die Biester auch noch erwische!


----------



## Der-Graf (16. Juni 2012)

Petri Heil und wirklich schöne Bilder!


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, wirklich schöne Fische.


----------



## -GT- (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Hi,



Der hat jawohl mal eine granatenmäßige Zeichnung ! Toller Fisch und tolle Bilder, sowas möcht man gern öfters sehen !

Gruß, Mike.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Nachmittag nochmal mit der Jugend losgewesen. Mit neun bis 13jährigen auf dem Boot, bei abschnittsweise starkem Wellengang, wurde es schon mal etwas hektisch, aber es hatte sich gelohnt, bei einem 65er und 70er an leichtem Gerät ging es ganz schön ab. Da war der ''Boooah!-Effekt'' immer wieder groß. 

Cindy aus Marzahn hatte auch was gefangen :m


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Abend, Petri an alle erfolgreichen. Von letztem WE ein Barsch, die folgenden Pics von diesem Sa: 3 Döbel+ 1 kleiner Wels von der Mosel, alles flach mit Tauwurm gefangen. Auf Kukös ging übrigens gar nix! 
Heute morgen ein kurzer Trip an die Saar- Fluocarbon- Vorfach zum Barsche ärgern drauf gemacht, als Köder nen 5cm- Kopyto in Motoroil, eim ersten Wurf: Ein gut 90cm langer Hecht kurz vorm Ufer schnappt sich den Gufi und geht ab- und wie- Rute und Hauptschnur hätten gehalten, Köder hing Gott sei Dank vorn im Maul- Bei einem Sprung, bei dem der Hecht voll aus dem Wasser kam, sah ich Fisch und Köder 3m vor mir. Leider das letzte Mal, denn der Fisch brachte den Knoten zum Bersten, trotz vorherigem Zugtest- somit Fisch+ Köder weg- danach passierte nix mehr, den ganzen Morgen lang. Hier in der Saar scheint es eine deutliche Zunahme des Hechtbestands zu geben- von einzelnen Fängen, bzw. deutlichen Attacken letzte Saison liegen die Hechtfänge und Attacken schon deutlich vor denen anderer Arten! Werde also zukünftig selbst mit Kleinstködern ein SV benutzen!


----------



## motocross11 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

war mit nem Kumpel am WE mal ausgerückt zum Forellenangeln. Mit den Forellen klappte es nicht so gut (2 kleine Regenbogenforellen), allerdings fanden ein paar andere Seebewohner die Köder (Rotwurm, Mehlwurm und Forellenteig) unwiederstehlich.


----------



## Veit (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein paar weitere Fänge aus meiner Urlaubs-Woche in Sachsen-Anhalt.

Am Mittwoch nachmittag war ich in Leipzig ein bisschen Shoppen und habe auf dem Rückweg nochmal an der Weißen Elster halt gemacht. Resultat war ein schöner 67er Zander auf Aido-Shad in pink.





Am Donnerstag ging es nochmal an die Elbe in Sachsen-Anhalt und es lief einen Tick besser als an den Vortagen. 
Man musste die Zander bei dem Niedrigwasser zwar sehr intensiv suchen, aber wenn man sie gefunden hatte, kamen auch Bisse.
Insgesamt konnte ich 7 Stachelritter fangen. Darunter ein schöner 78er. Die anderen Fische waren 50 bis 60 Zentimeter lang. Alle Fänge kamen auf Stint in green-tomato.












Anschließend traf ich mich mit Kumpel Henni noch an einem stehenden Gewässer. Für mich war dort nichts zu holen. Henni dagegen konnte zunächst einen untermaßigen Hecht fangen. Später entdeckte er einen großen Hecht im Uferbereich des klaren Sees. Ein gezielter Wurf mit einem großen Lunker City-Shaker brachte tatsächlich postwendend den Biss und letztlich auch die erfolgreiche Landung des prächtigen Fisches. Länge: Satte 101 Zentimeter. Da sage noch einer, Fische, die man sieht, beißen nicht.





Am Freitag gings an der Saale auf Döbel und Rapfen. Die Fische waren nicht sonderlich gut drauf, mit Mühe gab es aber die erhofften Fänge in Form von 2 schönen Rapfen, 3 Döbeln und einer Barbe.

















Am Samstag habe ich früh morgens auf dem Hinweg zur  nochmals an der Elbe angehalten. In rund einer Stunde gab es 3 Zander um die 50 Zentimeter und einen größeren Aussteiger.

Wieder zurück in Hamburg brachte ein kurzer Versuch an der tidenfreien Elbe gestern morgen keinen ernst zu nehmenden Biss. Also wechselte ich an die Tidenelbe. Dort war es erwartungsgemäß unproblematisch Bisse zu bekommen. Leider habe ich ingesamt vier gute Fische "verkackt", weil durch extremen Seitenwind die Bisse schlecht zu spüren und die Anhiebe kaum durchzubringen waren. 5 Zander konnte ich allerdings auch landen, aber nur einer davon mit ca. 65 Zenimeter auch in vorzeigbarer Größe. Köder: Stint-Shad in grün-weiß.




Abends nochmals ein kurzer Versuch. Ergebnis: Ein kleiner Zander und eine echte Überraschung in Form eines ca. 50er Hechtleins. Eigentlich nix besonderes, aber im Tidenbereich der Elbe schon. Die beiden Abend-Fische kamen auf Fox Fork Tail.


----------



## Donald84 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ johnnie walker: super bilder und tolle fische, petri!

allen anderen erfolgreichen auch petri!


----------



## Twister_Jigger (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey!

Eigentlich galt der heutige Tag dem "Angeln nach Motivation", da das total stumpfe Pauken und Reinprügeln von theoretischen Sachverhalten sowas von zum Kotzen ist. Da die Weser nicht allzu weit entfernt ist, dachte ich mir, Rute schnappen und mal für ne Stunde ans Wasser.

Gesagt getan alles im Auto und los! Geangelt wurde bei ablaufendem Wasser. Zunächst gab es nur wenig Regung im Wasser, aber umso weiter das Wasser abfloss umso häufiger konnte ich Fischkontakt vermelden.

Die ersten Stellen waren beangelt worden und es ging zur ersten Buhne, die nun frei lag und ich fischte parallel zu dieser. Und genau dass war die richtige Entscheidung! Zunächst spürte ich einen kräftigen Zupfer und einen Fisch, welcher leider nach kurzem Drill ausstieg.

Nun wurde der Stinger montiert, mit exakt dem selben Gummi und es wurde an die selbe Stelle geworfen und siehe da...ZACK und wieder ein Fisch...die Rute federte die Kopfstöße gut ab, zunächst dachte ich an einen mittleren Zander. Aber dann zeigte sich der Genosse, ein schöner kampfstarker Weserbarsch, welcher den Gummi leider komplett inhalierte #d.

Größe: 43 cm
Gewicht: 1,5 kg
Uhrzeit: ca 20 Uhr
Gewässer: Weser


----------



## Raubfischzahn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier gibt es ja wieder richtige schöne Fotos zu bestaunen. Petri in die Runde!!!

Bei mir gab es in letzter Zeit auch endlich mal wieder ein paar Stachlige...






















|wavey:


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zusammen!
Echt schöne Fische die hier momentan rauskommen:k

Ich war heute Abend für 3 Stunden los gewesen auf Zander und Barsch. Daraus wurde leider nix, da irgendwie nur Hechte da waren. Konnte insgesamt 5 Stück landen.


----------



## danisus (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen

Petri an alle!
So nun kann ich mal ne Meldung machen. War am Sonntag mal wieder auf Wanderschaft am Lech und konnte 3 Hecht überlisten. Einer mit knapp 30cm, einer mit 51 cm und eine wunderschöne Dame mit 93 cm und etwas über 7kg. Die Dame hat mich knapp 15 min beschäftigt, da sie sich immer wieder quer in die Hauptströmung gestellt hat.


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute , ich mache auch mal einen kleinen Nachtrag.

Erster Hecht dieser Saison im April auf Gummifisch, 94 cm







Barsch 45 cm, ebenfalls auf Gummifisch im Mai erwischt.












Und zum Schluss einen 1,53 m und 56 Pfund Waller, als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln.











Lg Svenno


----------



## Matze1907 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

im wasser sieht er ja echt klein aus aber das ja echt ein großer petri


----------



## Horn10 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mein 69er Zander mit knapp 4,5 Kilo! :m

Hintergrund Info: Habe es an diesem See knapp 2 Jahre regelmäßig versucht, endlich hat es geklappt! In der Fangstatistik tauchen meistens nicht mehr als 3-4 Zander pro Jahr auf, deshalb freut es mich besonders


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Du hast knapp 2 Jahre an dem See auf Zander geschneidert? Respekt für deine Ausdauer! |bigeyes

Svennos Saisonstart möchte ich auch mal hinlegen, gleich drei Traumfische...

Mein größter Hecht seit Anfang der Saison (1. Juni) hatte gut 75cm (war 2-3x die Woche los). Einziger Beifang war ein 65er Zander (wat hab ich mich gefreut), ansonsten nur Hechte...


----------



## Horn10 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht direkt geschneidert. Hechte und Barsche steigen natürlich immer mal als Nebenprodukt ein, die dich dann bei Laune halten, aber primär hatte ich es immer auf Zander abgesehen seit sicherlich 1 1/2 Jahren. Auch Freunde von mir im ähnlichen Zeitraum, sogar häufig mit Köfi in der Nacht etc., trotzdem nichts....

Manchmal hat man einfach Glück und wird für den Aufwand entschädigt


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Horn10 schrieb:


> Nicht direkt geschneidert. Hechte und Barsche steigen natürlich immer mal als Nebenprodukt ein, die dich dann bei Laune halten, aber primär hatte ich es immer auf Zander abgesehen seit sicherlich 1 1/2 Jahren. Auch Freunde von mir im ähnlichen Zeitraum, sogar häufig mit Köfi in der Nacht etc., trotzdem nichts....
> 
> Manchmal hat man einfach Glück und wird für den Aufwand entschädigt



Das Glück hast die bei der langen Zeit aber auf verdient! Dickes Petri zum ersten Zander! Ich weiß noch ganz genau wie lang ich auf meinen ersten gewartet hab und wie mir die Knie gezittert haben als er dann endlich hing!!! :m


Bei mir gabs am Sonntag endlich mal wieder einen Hecht. Nach 2 Stunden erfolglosem Gummipflügen dachte ich, ich montier mal nen 2er Spinner und versuch es auf Barsche... Beim fünften und letzten Wurf hing dann ein schöner 60er!


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe echt kein Glück. 

War jetzt unzählige mal los. Und immer nur ein paar kleine Barsche oder Döbel gefangen. Bin die ganze Zeit hinter meinem ersten Hecht her. Heute biss dann ganz spontan einer auf einen 3er Mepps Spinner. Hab mich natürlich sehr gefreut. War ein echter Prachtkerl schätze ihn auf 80 cm. Dann hat er mirt einen Blick zugeworfen und sich frei geschüttelt. Und weg war mein erster Hecht. Zuvor hatte ich gar keinen Hechtbiss.

_Ich weiß nicht ob das hier reingehört. Aber meint ihr an dieser Stelle würde ein Tag Spinnfischen Sinn machen_? Oder sollte ich lieber Strecke machen. Es war ein Steeg und von daher sehr gut befischbar. Was ich vom Rest unseres Flusses nicht behaupten kann. Man ich kanns nicht fassen. 

Petri zu euren super Fischen.


----------



## Hardcore Hustler (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Horn10 schrieb:


> Hier mein 69er Zander mit knapp 4,5 Kilo! :m
> 
> Hintergrund Info: Habe es an diesem See knapp 2 Jahre regelmäßig versucht, endlich hat es geklappt! In der Fangstatistik tauchen meistens nicht mehr als 3-4 Zander pro Jahr auf, deshalb freut es mich besonders
> 
> Wenn sie schon so selten sind warum schlägst du ihn dann ab??#d#d#d


----------



## Benni1987 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich fasse es nciht das es imernoch leute hier gibt die s nicht checken DAS SOWAS HIER UNERWÜNSCHT IST!
Zumal man an gefangenen fischen quasi nie den wahren bestand eines gewässers einschätzen kann!Nur weil nicht gefangen wird heisst das... genau garnichts!

Petri zu dem schönen Zander und guten Apetit!|wavey:


----------



## teddy- (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hardcore Hustler schrieb:


> Wenn sie schon so selten sind warum schlägst du ihn dann ab??#d#d#d




na weils ein lecker fisch ist 

dumme frage


----------



## möba (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wer sagt überhaupt das er ihn abgeschlagen hat? Vielleicht ist das Gewässer dierekt rechts am Bildrand und er ist für das Foto in die Sonne gegangen.


----------



## Wickedstyler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gleich schreitet der mod ein .. 
man könnte auch fragen warum gehst du angeln wenn du doch keinen fisch isst .. 

silence i kill you :g


----------



## Sakier (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch wenn ich euch allen zustimme, das der Post nicht sein muss. Aber ihr springt auch direkt alle drauf an und Zack sind hier mal 5 Posts die man auch einfach überlesen werden können.....:m


----------



## der.oli (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sooo ich hab mir heute morgen meinen ersten ZALT wobbler gekauft,
direkt ausprobiert und an der ersten stelle hats auch schon gerappelt,
leider konnt ich nur den einen überliste..aber immerhin nicht schneider geblieben :m
konnt ihn nicht messen weil ne horde kanufahrer angepaddelt kam und wollte ihn nicht vor den leuten zurücksetzen..


----------



## lololoth (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte gestern auch den ersten Hecht nach der Schonzeit überlisten. Leider fehlten ihm 2 cm zur Metermarke.
Da er gut genährt war lieferte er in der Strömung jedoch einen tollen Kampf.


----------



## Veit (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ich heute freien Freitag hatte,ging es gleich früh morgens an die Elbe. Zunächst war es noch bedeckt und ich bekam keinen einzigen Biss. Also nochmal ein kurzes Nickerchen im Auto. Dann wurde ich von der Sonne schon bald wieder geweckt und anschließend waren auch die Zander wach. Schon wenige Würfe nach dem "Neustart" gab es einen schönen Zander von rund 70 cm (nicht gemessen), es folgten ein Fehlbiss und ein kleiner Zander. Danach ging es an die nächste Stelle. Kein Spot, wo es besonders oft Bisse gibt, aber dort hatte ich vor etwa einem Monat schonmal einen großen Zander verloren, weil das abgenutzte Stingervorfach schlapp machte. Aus Fehlern lernt man... Nach drei Würfen ein kräftiger Biss auf Stint-Shad in green-tomato und gleich war klar, dass ein "Dicker" am Haken war. Der Fisch bockte in der Strömung, die typischen Zanderkopfstöße inklusive, aber ich pumpte ihn ohne Kompromisse heran. Kurz kamen böse Erinnerungen auf, als ich sah, dass es in der Tat ein kapitaler Zander war, der gerade mal an einer Spitze (!) des Angstdrillings hing. Doch weder Drilling noch Stingervorfach gaben diesmal den Geist auf. So konnte ich den 92 Zentimeter langen Stachelkönig gleich im ersten Versuch per Hand landen. Es folgten im Anschluss noch 4 kleinere Zander und ein 65er. Ein gelungener Trip!
Das Foto des 92er zeig ich euch schonmal, weitere Bilder von heute und dem Restwochenende folgen am Montag.


----------



## Frettchen82 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch ganz genau wie lang ich auf meinen ersten gewartet hab und wie mir die Knie gezittert haben als er dann endlich hing!!! :m


Mhhh, ein geiles Gefühl. Kann ich nur bestätigen...


----------



## Dirty Old Man (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Ich war heute mit leichtem Barschgerät auf dem Tegelersee in Berlin unterwegs. Herrlicher Sonnenschein, relaxen pur.









Langeweile kommt mit Barschdoublette nicht auf...

Köderwechsel auf Lunker City Swimfish





Eine fette Dame von geschätzten 85cm





und geschätzten 5Kg. Am leichten Barschgerät ein Drill vom feinsten.





ooups, reingefallen....





Keine 5 min. später...





Geschätzte 75cm





Back





to





Home


Berlin hat deutlich mehr zu bieten als nur Reichstag + Brandenburger Tor, wie man sieht.


Lg aus Fischreich Berlin
Marco


----------



## raubfisch33 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri heil!
schöne fische!
vorallem bei sonem wetterchen, schön gemütlich aufm boot, und fisch, was will man mehr?!?

gruß lukas#6


----------



## soadillusion (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal eine kleine Auswahl der letzten Tage...die Zander wollten nicht so recht, und wenn dann nur lütte...


----------



## Finke20 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Heute sollte es mit Ryckwaerts auf die Peene gehen #6.

Um 4:45 klingelt das Telefon, Ryckwaerts am anderen Ende er hat Rücken und kann sich nicht richtig rühren. Ja so ist es halt, wenn man sich mit alte Herrn, zum angeln verabredet :m.

Also ging alleine auf Peene.

Die Hechte sind heute früh, wie im Rausch gewesen.

Ich konnte 10 Stck. verhaften und dazu gab es dann noch mindestens 19 Attacken, die nicht verwertet und oder nicht richtig gehakt wurden. Ich hab irgentwan aufgehört zu zählen.

Zu der Größe |kopfkrat, na ja der größte ist um die 60 cm gewesen. Aber das Groh hatte so 40- 50 cm. 

Fotos hab ich mit gespart, da ich bis auf zwei, gleich im Wasser abgehakt habe.

Top Köder sind der Slider und der 5 Mepps gewesen. Bei den Fehlattacken ist es ein Gummifrosch, von Spro (jetzt ohne Fransen) und Topwatenköder und Slider gewesen.

Brasche gab es so 6 Stck, aber auch nicht wirklich dicke. 


http://img526.*ih.us/img526/3711/240612.jpg


Ja Ryckwaerts da hast du was verpasst. Aber wie schon am Telefon, es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage, ob die Fische dann auch so beissen, ist eine ganz andere sache #h.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab gestern Nacht auch meinen ersten knapp maßigen 51cm Zander verhaften können. Da ich mich mit der Köderfischerei noch nicht wirklich auskenne, habe ich wohl, wie sich später raus stellte, einigen kleineren Zandern den Fischfetzen zu früh aus dem Maul gerissen#q
Bei diesem Exemplar hab ich dann etwas länger gewartet. Der hat mir beinahe den Haken abverdaut... also, Küchenzander...#6


----------



## Koalano1 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, nette Fische dabei!!
Bei mir gab´s einige Barsche


http://img535.*ih.us/img535/2904/img6415sk.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img651.*ih.us/img651/4379/img6419y.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Mendez (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Fresse, seid ihr Angler oder Fotokünstler? Wie hast du das denn gemacht mit SW Bild und Auge in Farbe. Sieht ja genial aus.


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Zum Teil sehr schöne Bilder. Weiter so! #6#6#6


Hier noch ein paar weitere Bilder von den Elbe-Zandertouren am Wochenende, nachdem ich Euch den dicken 92er ja schon gezeigt hatte. 




Ca. 70er am Freitag 




Noch ein 60+ Fisch ebenfallls vom Freitag




Dieser 70er schnappte am Samstag zu.




Ebenso wie dieser 55er.




Gestern gabs bei Dauerregen diesen 60er. (Auf ein Vorzeigerfoto hab ich aufgrund der Witterung verzichtet)

Insgesamt muss man sich momentan durch viele Schniepel durchangeln. Die Bissfreuenz stimmt auf jeden Fall. Der eine oder andere vorzeigbare Fisch ist auch immer dabei. Einige bessere Zander stiegen an den drei Tagen noch im Drill aus. Insgesamt gab es 19 gelandete Fische. Erfreulich: Die Fänge sind sehr konstant, so dass ich jeden Tag eine ähnliche Stückzahl verbuchen konnte.


----------



## Mendez (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann ab an die Elbe.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern...#6
Hier der einzigste hart erkämpfte vom Wochenende. Mehr war leider nicht drin.


----------



## Benni1987 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!Schöner Zander!
Ist man ja garnicht mehr gewohnt "nur" einen schönen fisch von dir präsentiert zu bekommen! Aber die fische die man sich hart erkämpft hat bleiben einem meist am längsten in erinnerung.In diesem sinne, fight on!#6


----------



## bochgrundl (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erst mal petri zu den tollen Fischen.
Veit darf ich dich mal fragen was das für eine Rute ist auf den Fangfotos.

Danke.

MFG|rolleyes


----------



## carpking (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Tommi..
Hallo, darf ich fragen, wo Du am WE fischen warst? Deine Fangergebnisse decken sich nämlich mit meinen.. War in Holland auf einem See und habe vertikal, geschleppt und geworfen nicht einen Zupfer.. Bin auch sonst noch in der Lernphase, aber so gar kein Biss war schon komisch.. Hast Du, wenn Du auch in Holland warst, eine Erklärung dafür gefunden?


----------



## carpking (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach so, kann es sein, das Dein Sohnemann in der bneuen F&F abgedruckt steht? Wenn ja, fettes Petri..


----------



## Wiwa (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Leute
Ich habs endlich geschafft der erste Esox als Neuangler.:vik:
Muss euch die Story erzählen wie der Ablauf war.  
Da ich erst so um 9:30Uhr am See stand, was eigentlich zuspät is für Kollege Esox. Egal auf ans Wasser. Schnell war mir eine Stelle sympathisch, laut allem was ich über Hechte gelesen hab is das so der Klassiker Teichrosen. Da viel Kraut und Totholz im Wasser war an der Stelle habe ich meinen OBFL-Köder raus den Froschen mit Franzen. Da die Haken an der Seite sind kann ich den so gut wie überall drüber ziehen.
So denn Raum abgeworfen an den Teichrosen. Zack schoss er unter den Teichrosen vor auf mein Froschen los. Ich natürlich zu tote erschrocken und erstmal Herzklopfen bis zum Hals, ups da war ja noch was Anschlagen. Ok den Anschlag  voll verpennt rum wars.
Dann erst mal Schicht an der Stelle weiter nächster Platz. Als sich da nach 30-40min nix zuckte im Wasser bin ich zum Platz zuvor zurück.Gleich angefangen die Teichrosen abzuwerfen nach so 8 Würfen ging die Stimmung langsam aber sicher in den Keller. War schon richtig Depri, da ich ne riesen Change verhauen hab. So letzter Wurf dann next Point. Grade 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen und kleine Zupfer gemacht, Knallte es für mich unerwartet heftig in der Rute. Das Anschlagen hat geklappt er hängt!!!
Raus kamm ein schöner Esox 
mit den Maßen:
ich sag mal 74,5cm und 4,8kg ohne Innereien laut normaler Badwaage  zuhause.
ich bin happy Ende
ja ich weis auf dem Bild wo ich bin (rotes T-Shirt) Begeisterung sind anders aus. aber war noch bissel neben der Spur weil der Drill spannen war ob ich es schaffe den Hechti zulanden. 
Finde die Fratze von meinem Jüngsten klasse(3. Bild)  zum wegschmeissen.
MFG
Wiwa


----------



## Colophonius (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum ersten Hecht!
Das vergisst man nie, ich erinnere mich auch noch an meinen ersten, als wäre es gestern. Lass ihn dir schmecken!


----------



## Breamhunter (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri Heil zum ersten Hecht #6
Der Köder ist ja der Knaller :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



carpking schrieb:


> @Tommi..
> Hallo, darf ich fragen, wo Du am WE fischen warst? Deine Fangergebnisse decken sich nämlich mit meinen.. War in Holland auf einem See ...



Ich war auch in Holland auf einem See. Einen Randmeer vom Jisselmeer.
Das ist halt manchmal so, mal hast Du 3 Fische in der Stunde, und mal 3 Tage lang kein Fisch...:m



carpking schrieb:


> Ach so, kann es sein, das Dein Sohnemann in der  bneuen F&F abgedruckt steht? Wenn ja, fettes Petri..



Ja, ist er...


----------



## DerBull (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bochgrundl schrieb:


> Erst mal petri zu den tollen Fischen.
> Veit darf ich dich mal fragen was das für eine Rute ist auf den Fangfotos.
> 
> Danke.
> ...



Das würde mich auch interessieren sowie welche Rolle sich an der Rute befindet!?


----------



## Der-Graf (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Wiwa! Der erste Hecht ist immer was besonderes und auf einen Oberflächenköder sicher noch doppelt geil! Darf ich fragen, wie der Frosch heißt, den du da benutzt hast? Der sieht nämlich so aus, als würde er sich ideal für meine Angelei am Ende Juli in MeckPomm eignen - da ist auch alles voll mit Teichrosen/Seerosen/Kraut bis unter die Oberfläche und Schilf...


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kann mich auch noch gut daran erinnern, wie ich  meinen ersten Hecht gefangen hab. Als die erste Attacke auf meinen Top Water Wobbler einschlug, hat sich mein Herz fast überschlagen. Der war komplett aus dem Wasser draußen. War das geil! 
Letztendlich mußte ich den guten dann aber mit nem Spinner zum Landgang überreden, er war misstrauisch geworden...  Das war ein Adrenalinschub vom Feinsten#r


----------



## Wiwa (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie der Frosch heißt, den du da benutzt hast? Der sieht nämlich so aus, als würde er sich ideal für meine Angelei am Ende Juli in MeckPomm eignen - da ist auch alles voll mit Teichrosen/Seerosen/Kraut bis unter die Oberfläche und Schilf...


Klar doch mein Frosch ist von Doiyo concept.
gibt es aber auch von Jackson. Jackson hat sogar einen mit Poppermaul. Balzer hat auch einen aber von dem bin ich net so überzeugt da die Haken wie bei dem Doiyo oder jackson net ganz am Körper anliegen und ich mir denke das er sich fest Haken kann der von Balzer.
Wenn mein Frosch ganz hin ist werde ich den gleichen wieder kaufen.
Habe den schon in kleine Sträucher reingepfeffert und ohne prob wieder raus. Kleine Stämme im Wasser auch kein Prob. und Kraut das aus em Wasser schaut oder dicht unter der Oberfläche erst recht nicht.
Ich weis man sollte net so oft auf eine Stelle werfen aber ich hab min.20mal bis ich den ersten Biss hatte wo ich leider verhauen hab.
en kleines feed-back wäre klasse wenn du den Köder getestet hast ich bin begeistert von ihm.
Anfang dachte ich oh je das wird nix, aber wie mir der Platzwart von dem Campingplatz wo der See ist das die Hechte hier alles Jagen was im und auf dem Wasser ist. Junge Enten, Gänsekücken usw.
wenn ihr noch en guten Tip habt die auch net so große Prob. mit Kraut haben usw.ich bin für alles offen.  
Arbeite mit einer Cormoran K-Don Jerk Baitcast 1,95m 20-60g 
Mit einer Baitcast  Rolle von Daiwa Megaforce MF100 THSL
und einer Spinnrute von D.A.M 3,00m
Ps der Hecht war lecker. Schmeckt mir sogar en tick besser wie Zander.
MFG
Wiwa


----------



## torf1 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@HACKYSACK
ist eine Biomaster 4000 vielleicht auch ne 5000,
sehr geile Rolle darf ich auch meins nennen 

Petri allen


----------



## straleman (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@veit 

sagmal wo warst du denn an der elbe unterwegs,also region keine genauen stellen versteht sich.bei uns ist sowas von tote hose und das seit locker einer woche.


----------



## Veit (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



straleman schrieb:


> @veit
> 
> sagmal wo warst du denn an der elbe unterwegs,also region keine genauen stellen versteht sich.bei uns ist sowas von tote hose und das seit locker einer woche.



Raum Hamburg



bochgrundl schrieb:


> Erst mal petri zu den tollen Fischen.
> Veit darf ich dich mal fragen was das für eine Rute ist auf den Fangfotos.
> 
> Danke.
> ...


Shimano Lesath BX 2,70 m als XH-Version


----------



## motocross11 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern ne Stunde los.
Neues Gewässer kleiner Teich von ca. 50x50m.

4. Wurf und rums hat in der Rute geknallt.

Herraus kam dieser Hecht von 62 cm. Gab es leider zum Abendbrot, da er den Spinner mit Gummifisch voll inhaliert hatte und beide Drillinge fest saßen.


----------



## Maik (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ motorgross11 da er den Spinner mit Gummifisch voll inhaliert hatte und beide Drillinge fest saßen.


naja voll inhaliert sieht das aber net gerad auf den bildern aus #q

schmecken tut er trotzdem guten hunger #6


----------



## Finke20 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

@ motorgross11 ,

Petri zum Hecht. Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist dieser Satz.


> Gab es leider zum Abendbrot, da er den Spinner mit Gummifisch voll inhaliert hatte und beide Drillinge fest saßen.


 Seit wann muß man sich für die Entnahme, eines Fisches entschuldigen #c. 

Ich hoffe er hat dir geschmeckt #6.

Bei mir gab es gestern gebratenen und gekochten Hecht, dass ist super lecker gewesen.


----------



## Jetro (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neulichst hab ich meinen bisher größten Barsch von genau 39,5 cm gefangen.
Hoffentlich kommen bald die 40 Also wieder ran ans Wasser und weiter probieren.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Jetro: was willst du uns mit leeren posts sagen? Oder hast du nur die Schriftfarbe auf Weiß umgestellt ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich vermute, er versucht ein Fangbild einzustellen.
Guckst Du hier:
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm
Klasse Anleitung von Franz zum einstellen von Bildern ins Forum..


----------



## _Pipo_ (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hats aber mal gerappelt, war etwas über 3 Stunden am Wasser hab einige Meter zurückgelegt und ein paar mal den Spot komplett gewechselt - und es hat gelohnt.

4 Barsche im Größenwahn, der größte davon ca. 20cm (schwimmen wieder)

4 Hecht, 3x zwischen 50 und 62cm, einer um die 35cm
(schwimmen alle wieder, die machen es einem aber auch schwer mit dem Hakenlösen)

1 Rapfen, nicht sonderlich groß, schwimmt auch wieder

Allesamt gebissen auf einen Spinner vergleichbar mit einem 3er Mepps, der eien Hecht hat ihn sich sogar nur eine Sekunde nach dem Aufprall im Wasser reingezogen.
































Achja, ich weiß schon wie man einen Fisch ausmisst, wollte nur schnell einen Maßstab im Bild haben und nicht lange an Land haben, Foto, Haken raus, Mitteilung Mutti vorbeizuschicken und ab ins Wasser.
Demnächt mal die 20-60g Wobbler durch das Gewässerchen ziehen, mal schauen ob es da nicht auch eine Nummer größer geht.


----------



## Frettchen82 (27. Juni 2012)

Mein Tip mal an dieser Stelle. Schwimmt wieder oder nicht sollte man doch einfach nicht erwähnen. Vermeidet in Zukunft bestimmt viele Diskussionen wie sie hier vor kurzem wieder bei einem Zander aufgekommen sind. Oder lieg ich da falsch. Ich will hier eigentlich nur Raubfischfänge sehen.


----------



## Hecht 1995 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir hats am Sonntag auch endlich mit dem ersten gelandeten Hecht geklappt!
81cm, fett und wunderschön.
Ich freue mich auf den Tag wo ich in hoffentlich mit 1m+ fange.
Hoffentlich gibt es diesen Tag.

http://img209.*ih.us/img209/2701/p1030148i.jpg

LG Lukas


----------



## _Pipo_ (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Post könnte allerdings auch eine Diskussion einleiten.

Ich denke es wurde hier schon oft geschrieben, bzw. ähnlich, es gibt sogar Bilder wie der Fisch released wird.

Ich entnehme gerne Fisch, wenn ich damit etwas anfangen kann, aber in diesem Fall war es mir einfach wichtig zu erwähnen, dass ich nicht an einem Tag 3 Hechte knapp/etwas über Mindestmaß rauskloppe.

Sollte keine Diskussion anregen oder ähnliches, dazu kann sich jeder Betrachter/Leser seine eigenen Gedanken machen.


----------



## pike-81 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Schöner Hecht. Und das bei dem spiegelglatten See und dem blauen Himmel.
Was hat er denn genommen?
Petri


----------



## Hecht 1995 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir wollten eigentlich um halb vier früh aufstehen, aber das wurde nichts. Darum wurde es neun uhr. Eigentlich gar kein Hechtwetter, aber der hat sich einen Jackson The Shad 12,5cm reingeknallt. 

Der Gummifisch ist momentan mein liebster, hatte sein 1.Juni fast alles Bisse auf den, leider hält er nicht viel aus und ich muss ihn jedesmal wieder zusammenkleben, bzw. löten.

Mein Vater konnte dann noch zu Mittag bei 30 Grad zwei Zander mit ca. 55-60cm fangen. Natürlich auch auf den Jackson.

LG Lukas


----------



## Siever (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> Bei mir hats am Sonntag auch endlich mit dem ersten gelandeten Hecht geklappt!
> 81cm, fett und wunderschön.
> Ich freue mich auf den Tag wo ich in hoffentlich mit 1m+ fange.
> Hoffentlich gibt es diesen Tag.


Schönes Bild und schöner Hecht! Dickes Petri! Aber warum willst du dirket die Mega-Steigerung? 81er fängt man auch nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## h3nn3 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Schönes Bild und schöner Hecht! Dickes Petri! Aber warum willst du dirket die Mega-Steigerung? 81er fängt man auch nicht jeden Tag.




Wer will denn nicht die Mega Steigerung?


----------



## Siever (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Wer will denn nicht die Mega Steigerung?


Na klar will jeder gern den Fisch des Lebens fangen. Aber es muß ja nicht sofort sein. Ich bin der Meinung, dass wenn ich einen 81er Hecht fange und dieser mein bisher größter wäre, wäre doch auch ein 85er oder 90er Hecht ein toller Erfolg.
Egal, Ende der Diskussion. Ist OT... .


----------



## xAzraelx (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was soll ich sagen? Wir wahren am Dienstag los von 18uhr bis 2:30Uhr.
Erst haben wir ein wenig gestippt und konnten ein paar Barsche  landen,der größte war 22,5cm kein Riese aber immer hin.Als es dunkel  wurde haben wir dann die Grundruten auf Aal  rausgehauen.Die Bisse kamen auch regelmäßig,aber leider konnten wir  bzw. mein Kollege nur einen von 64cm landen.Als wir dann am zusammen  packen wahren (ich voll genervt weil nichts gutes gefangen...)  und ich die letzte Rute einholte die Überraschung.Ich leierte so schön  gemütlich ein und dann gab es nen Ruck in der Rute.Meine fresse dachte  ich,was denn jetzt los und nach zirka 5min Drill kam dann ein 60er Zander an die Oberfläche......:vik:
Muß dazu sagen mein erster den ich überhaupt gefangen habe.
Könnt euch ja vorstellen wessen Nacht dann noch gerettet war und wer mit nem Grinsen im Gesicht nach Hause fuhr......#6

Alles im allen ein schöner Ansitz gewesen.

Schöne Fische die man hier so sieht....#6
Petri euch allen!


----------



## Benni1987 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



xAzraelx schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen? Wir wahren am Dienstag los von 18uhr bis 2:30Uhr.
> Erst haben wir ein wenig gestippt und konnten ein paar Barsche  landen,der größte war 22,5cm kein Riese aber immer hin.Als es dunkel  wurde haben wir dann die Grundruten auf Aal  rausgehauen.Die Bisse kamen auch regelmäßig,aber leider konnten wir  bzw. mein Kollege nur einen von 64cm landen.Als wir dann am zusammen  packen wahren (ich voll genervt weil nichts gutes gefangen...)  und ich die letzte Rute einholte die Überraschung.Ich leierte so schön  gemütlich ein und dann gab es nen Ruck in der Rute.Meine fresse dachte  ich,was denn jetzt los und nach zirka 5min Drill kam dann ein 60er Zander an die Oberfläche......:vik:
> Muß dazu sagen mein erster den ich überhaupt gefangen habe.
> Könnt euch ja vorstellen wessen Nacht dann noch gerettet war und wer mit nem Grinsen im Gesicht nach Hause fuhr......#6
> ...




Petri zu dem Zander!
Aber sag mal,mit was fischst du denn auf aal???


----------



## jkc (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, habe ich mir fast gedacht, dass da sowas kommen wird!

Ich sag mal, die länge einer Minute hängt empfindlich davon ab, auf welcher Seite der Klotür man sich befindet. 

Grüße JK


----------



## xAzraelx (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Petri zu dem Zander!
> Aber sag mal,mit was fischst du denn auf aal???



Oh hatte ich vergessen, er biss auf einen Tauwurm.Ort war ein ca 10ha großer See.


----------



## Benni1987 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, habe ich mir fast gedacht, dass da sowas kommen wird!
> 
> Ich sag mal, die länge einer Minute hängt empfindlich davon ab, auf welcher Seite der Klotür man sich befindet.
> 
> Grüße JK



@azrael:ne du es ging eher um die angabe der drillzeit.Is nicht böse gemeint,da vertut man sich schonmal!
Sehr geiler spruch...kommt an meine klotür!#6
Is auch was wahres dran,grad bei "ersten" fischen...


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich sag mal, die länge einer Minute hängt empfindlich davon ab, auf welcher Seite der Klotür man sich befindet.



:vik: herrlicher Spruch!
... und so passend.


----------



## Hecht 1995 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab es so gemeint, das ich den Hecht wieder frei lies und ich mich auf den Tag freue wenn der HEcht 1m+ hat und ich ihn hoffentlich da wieder fangen kann. Wenn ihn nicht vorher schon wer tötet. 

Ist nun alles klar? 

LG Lukas


----------



## Allround (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hey hey...

war die letzte nacht auch mal wieder auf raubfisch jagt... 2 schöne  fische haben mal kurz frischluft getankt, und 2 gingen leider vorher  verloren... alles in einem, mal wieder ne super erfolgreiche nacht:vik:
108cm



116cm



lg marcel


----------



## Maik (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround schrieb:


> hey hey...
> 
> war die letzte nacht auch mal wieder auf raubfisch jagt... 2 schöne  fische haben mal kurz frischluft getankt, und 2 gingen leider vorher  verloren... alles in einem, mal wieder ne super erfolgreiche nacht:vik:
> 108cm
> ...


fetter hecht glückwunsch tolle fische


----------



## jkc (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround schrieb:


> ...alles in einem, mal wieder ne super erfolgreiche nacht...



Na das kann man wohl sagen!:k

Dickes Petri!


----------



## jvonzun (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei uns hat letzten samstag die bergseefischerie begonnen und es gab wieder einmal viele schöne fische, 
















danach ging es auf hecht






und in der nacht gab es noch einen spitzkopaal von 85cm


----------



## Der-Graf (30. Juni 2012)

Gryzli schrieb:
			
		

> Erst nach etwa zwei Stunden habe ich gemerkt, dass ich immer etwas falsch mache.
> 
> Ich halte meine Rute zu weit unten, somit ist  der (...)  größer als wen die Rute steifer nach oben gehalten  wird. Und somit immer Steif ist.
> (Das alles jetzt aus meiner Sicht zu erklären würde den Rahmen sprengen ...ich erkläre ja fast alles Philosophisch)
> ...



Honeyball, wo bist duuuuuuu?!


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

PETRI an die schönen Fänger
Von dem kann ich nicht richtig reden. 
6 Barsche auf Drop-Shot
Alle so 15-25 cm bester war dieser 28iger.


----------



## -GT- (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Gryzli schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Also ich habe schon einige Hechte im Leben gefangen aber durchgebissen haben mir etwa 4-5 Hechte die Schnur.[/FONT]



Hi Krystian !

Petri zu den Fischen und danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. 

Bei der Quote an "Schnurbissen" würde ich mir Allerdings ernsthaft Gedanken machen. Dank langem Stahlvorfach habe ich mir bisher noch keinen einzigen Hecht in knappen 10 Jahren regelmäßgem Angeln abgerissen und klopfe auf Holz das es auch demnächst nicht passiert. Selbst nach nur einem Hecht würde ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken machen was an der Montage zu ändern. Sogar Barschgerät fische ich nur mit 6kg Stahlvorfach und kleinen Snaps und nicht mal bei der relativ feinen Angelei ist mir bisher ein Hecht abhanden gekommen. Ich würde mich jedenfalls tierisch ärgern auf die Weise Hechte zu verlieren, auch wenn sie beim Zanderangeln für euch vielleicht unerwünschter Beifang oder was auch immer sind. 
Musste das mal loswerden. 

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen zur Zeit !
Gruß, Mike.


----------



## Breamhunter (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



carphunter8858 schrieb:


> PETRI an die schönen Fänger



Das liegt ja nun im Auge des Betrachters 

Von mir natürlich auch ein Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen #6


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Das liegt ja nun im Auge des Betrachters
> 
> Von mir natürlich auch ein Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen #6



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon und wollte es auch gerade schreiben. geile Wortwahl... #r
Wirklich schöne Fänger und natürlich auch Fische


----------



## mathei (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Honeyball, wo bist duuuuuuu?!


 

jo der ist gut


----------



## Daywalker155 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
am Samstag habe ich meinen Traumfisch geladet.:vik:
1,10m Lang ist der Gute. 
Nach ein paar Fotos konnte er wieder Schwimmen. :q


----------



## pike-81 (1. Juli 2012)

Toller Hecht!
Gibt's dazu auch'ne kleine Geschichte?
Gewässertyp, Angelmethode, Köder, Beißzeit, Wetterlage&hellip;
Petri


----------



## Daywalker155 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Toller Hecht!
> Gibt's dazu auch'ne kleine Geschichte?
> Gewässertyp, Angelmethode, Köder, Beißzeit, Wetterlage&hellip;
> Petri


 
Hallo Pike,
also ich bin mit dem Kollegen zum ersten mal zur der Stelle an der Ruhr gefahren. Wollten mal was anderes probieren.
An unseren alten Stellen ging das ganze Jahr fast nichts.
Leider ist die Ruhr für Raubfischangler nicht gerade die anlaufstelle Nummer 1.
Nach einer kurzen Pause habe ich einfach mal dahin geworfen wo der kollege schon ca. 10 min dran war.
Nach dem zweiten wurf dachte ich das ich wieder einen hänger habe (an dem tag 2 Wobbler verloren). Dann auf einmal ein ruck und der Dicke zeigte sich. Erst mal hab ich gedacht das der nicht so groß sein konnte weil ich nur kleines gewohnt bin... Wo er sich dann aber kurz vor dem kescher gezeigt hat und dann ohne probleme umgedreht ist und langsam weg geschwommen ist hab ich einen richtigen Adrenalinschub bekommen :-D
Zum glück konnte ich ich dann mit Hilfe von Bordi Chondro-Dreams Landen.
Der Fisch hatte nicht einen Kratzer! Die Flossen waren ohne eine Verletzung.
Da musste ich ihn wieder Schwimmen lassen. Ich wollte nicht der sein der so einen schönen Fisch kaputt macht. Habe ihm meine Handy Nummer gegeben damit er mich anrufen kann wen die 1,20m marke erreicht wurde :-D

Zum Tackle:
Rolle: 2500 Daiwa
Rute: 2,70 10-30g
Schur: 12er Nanofil
Köder: Pointer 78 American Shad
Köderführung war halt auf dem Wobbler angepasst.
Wetter war Sonnig mit Paar Wolken.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner 1,10cm Hecht.:k
Mal wieder ein mini hecht mit 56 cm auf Spinner#c


----------



## magi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ daywalker

schöner Fisch und vor allem gefällt mir die Art deiner anschließenden "Verwertung"!! Daumen hoch!!


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war am we an einem kleinen Bach zum Fliegenfischen. Gab auch einige schöne Forellen.

Doch das Highlight des Tages war ein Biber der direkt vor meinen Füßen aufgetaucht ist. Im ersten Moment bin ich erstmal tierisch erschrocken. Erst im zweiten Moment hab ich realisiert was ich für ein Glück hatte solch ein schönes Tier aus nächster Nähe betrachten zu können, da diese für gewöhnlich ja als äußerst scheu gelten.

Danach gab es nur noch die kleinen Nager (Bisam & Co.) zu sehen.


tierische Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

browntroutcatcher


----------



## MoselBarbe (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Daywalker155

wie hast du den pointer denn mit ner 2,70m langen Rute geführt?
Hast Du ihn einfach eingekurbelt?

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Daywalker155 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> @Daywalker155
> 
> wie hast du den pointer denn mit ner 2,70m langen Rute geführt?
> Hast Du ihn einfach eingekurbelt?
> ...


 
Habe den gezupft damit er immer schon ausbricht ...
Einfach einkurbeln bring nicht so viel beim Pointer.


----------



## MoselBarbe (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also einfach Rute zur seite oder nach oben geschlagen? Oder wie muss ich das verstehen?
Danke schonmal für die Info.#6

Petri  
MoselBarbe


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern neue Spots am Niederrhein ausprobiert.
1. Spot = Fehlanzeige
Keinerlei Fischkontakt auf drei verschiedenen Buhnen. Tierischen Kontakt hatte ich dort dennoch. |rolleyes
Allerdings erst auf dem Rückweg, als ich wieder über eine Koppel ging. Dort stand, entgegen dem Hinweg, eine große Herde Kühe. Zunächst nicht besonders aufregend, wenn ja wenn die guten Milchlieferanten nicht einen Narren an mich gefressen hätten. Das Bild von meinen "Bemühungen" zur "Kuhabwehr" hätte eventuellen Zuschauern sicherlich ein schmunzeln, oder den Griff zum Handy und die Wahl der Nummer zur nächsten Psychatrie zur folge gehabt. Wie dem auch sei. Ein herzhafter Sprung über den Stacheldrahtzaun und das ohne meine Rute zu zerbrechen, verschaften mir die entgültige Ruhe vor den aufdringlichen Vierbeinern. |rolleyes
Schienenbein und linke Hand wurden zwar leicht lediert, aber ich hatte die "Mauer" zwischen uns erfolgreich gemeistert. 

Ach ja. |kopfkrat

2. Spot gab mir dann den Lohn meiner Bemühungen. 3 Zander. Allerdings alle aus der Kinderstube. Zwei weitere Zander hatte ich noch verloren und einer von ihnen war ein richtig guter. Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll.
Eigentlich hätte ich den doch wirklich verdient, oder!? 

Bilder von den Zettis habe ich auch gemacht, allerdings kann ich die z.Z. nicht reinstellen. Vielleich schaffe ich es am nächsten WE nachzuholen.

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hab heute zwei schöne bachforellen  von 49 und 53 cm gefangen- und dabei meine persönlich bisher grösste :l


----------



## Schlebusch (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!!
Wieder tolle Fänge dabei 

Habe mal einen kleinen Bericht von mir heute. Eins vorab: Ich habe nichts gefangen und es gibt auch keine Bilder!

Ich war heute am Rhein um das erste mal das Finesse Fischen auszuprobieren und meine neue Combo dafür einzuweihen.
Wollte mit dem Texas-Rig, Skirted Jigs und Softjerks auf Barsch und Zander gehen.
Die ersten Spots waren vielversprechend jedoch ohne Fischkontakt.
Ich muss noch eins dazu sagen, ich habe vorher noch nie mit Gummiködern geangelt sondern nur mit Wobblern weshalb ich das alles erstmal lernen muss mit Führung und Bisserkennung.
Irgendwann bin ich an einem Altarm angekommen an dem es vor Fisch wimmeln musste. Überhängende Bäume, ehmalige Brückenpfeiler, Strömungskanten usw usw.
Und das Fische da sind haben sie an der Oberfläche beim Jagen demonstriert.
Ich habe dann an der ersten Stelle überhängende Büsche und Bäume angeworfen mit dem Texas-Rig. Ich habe 11g benutzt und Köder war der Keitech Swing Impact.
An der zweiten Stelle habe ich parallel von den ehmaligen Brückenpfeilern geworfen auf die andere Uferseite und habe den Köder dann zum mir "gejiggt".
Als die Barsche/Rapfen (konnte es nicht genau erkennen) den Köder am Grund und im Mittelwasser ignoiert haben habe ich es an den Steinpackungen probiert ob vielleicht ein Zander zupackt was aber nicht der Fall war. Nur ein ca. 20 cm großer Barsch hat einmal den Swing Impact verfolgt. Nach ein par Würfen habe ich es aufgegeben und wieder parallel von den Pfeilern geworfen.
Ich habe immer die gleiche Strecke angeworfen weil dort in der Bahn die Fische gejagt haben. Nach ein paar Würfen kam es zum einzigen Höhepunkt des Tages.
In der Mitte des Altarms hing der Köder fest. Die Schnur bliebt Straff und ich konnte den Köder nicht weiterführen.
Ich dachte an einem Hänger im ersten Moment. Aber dann hbe ich weiter überlegt und mir fiel ein das das garnicht sein kann weil ich vorher kein einziges mal irgendwo eineen hänger hatte auch nicht an der Stelle.
Erst dann hat es päng in meinem kleinem Gehirn gemacht und ich habe den Anhieb gesetzt. Da lagen knapp 10 Sekunden dazwischen. Meiner meinung nach vieeel zu lang. Aber so schnell habe ich es garnicht gerafft :q#q
Ich habe dann germerkt das der Fisch hängt. Er ist dann ein bisschen nach links geschwommen das wars aber auch. Er hat absolut nicht gekämpft oder sonst irgendetwas. Aber dadurch das ich mühe hatte ihn ranzuholen wusste ich das das kein kleiner sein wird. 
Es hat sich nicht wie ein Hecht, Barsch oder Zander angefühlt. Habe zuerst gedacht das das vielleicht ein Wels ist.
Immer wieder habe ich aufgehört zu drillen weil ich immer wieder dachte das es doch ein Hänger vielleicht ist da einfach nichts kam. Ich wusste zwar das da was dran war es hat sich aber eher angefühlt gehabt wie ein Gebüsch in dem sich mein Köder vertüddelt hat und ich rausziehen muss.
Irgendwann kam das "etwas" an die Oberfläche und ich musste tieeeef schlucken... Mein Herz begann an zu pumpen wie noch nie als ich die Flanke sah!
Es war ein richtig richtig dicker fetter Barsch wie ich ihn noch NIE gesehen habe!
Der hatte MINDESTENS seine 50cm erreicht. Der war locker dadrüber darauf könnte und würde ich alles verwetten!!!
Mir fiel dann ein das ich die Bremse noch richtig einstellen musste weil ich die komplett zu hatte und ich wusste das man das beim Barschangeln nicht machen darf/sollte da Barsche ein weiches Maul haben.
Als fing ich mitten im Drill an noch meine Bremse richtig einzustellen. 
Als ich dann soweit war wollte ich den Barsch landen. 
In dem Moment, als hätte der Barsch es geahnt, wo ich den Barsch mit der Hand landen wollte machte er zum ersten mal irgendwelche Bewegungen in dem er den Kopf schüttelt.
Und wie sollte es anders kommen bei meinem Glück beim Angeln war der Köder ruck zuck ab und der Barsch war weg.
Ausgerechnet heute hatte ich keinen Kecher dabei gehabt ansonsten hätte ich ihn direkt ohne Bremse einstellen usw landen könnten.
Habe ich mich über mich selber abgefuckt (was ich auch gerade noch immer mache) #q#q
So viele Fehler auf einmal kann man einfach nicht machen #q#q
Derzeit habe ich nur pech beim Spinnfischen ist nicht das erste mal in der letzten Zeit das ein dicker Fisch durch Schütteln des Kopfes meinen Köder wieder los geworden ist.

Naja, ich hoffe ihr bekommt keine Augenschmerzen von dem ganzen Text und den vielen Rechtschreibfehlern  :q


----------



## pike-81 (1. Juli 2012)

@Daywalker:
Danke für den Fangbericht und nochmal ein dickes Petri!
So einen schönen Hecht an einer so leichten Rute zu drillen, geht bestimmt voll ab!
Bei Sonne/Wolken-Mix beißen bei mir auch die meisten Hecht!


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Peti in die Runde. Hier die Fänge von letztem WE, der Zander hatte ca. 55cm, und die Quali ist eben nicht die tollste, aber erstens herrscht um halb fünf uhr früh nicht das beste Licht, zweitens zittrige Hände nach dem Drill, allein an ner Ungemütlichen steilen Steinpackung gestanden und die Absicht, den Fisch nicht zu lange über Wasser zu halten, waren die Faktoren, die zum entspr. Ergebnis führten.


----------



## Veit (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich durfte am Wochenende beim Zanderangeln an der Elbe teils sehr frequentes Beißen erleben.
Der Samstag verlief zumindest am Morgen schon ganz ok. Jeder Spot, an dem ich meine Gummiköder anbot, brachte auch Bisse. Insgesamt konnte ich 13 Zander landen, doch die Größen ließen zu wünschen übrig. Gerade mal ein Fisch hatte etwa 60 Zentimeter Länge, der Rest lag bei 50 Zentimeter und weniger. Zwar gab es eine ganze Reihe Fehlbisse, aber tatsächliche Kontakte mit weiteren besseren Fischen blieben aus.




Am Abend startete ich einen weiteren Versuch, der jedoch eher mau verlief. Deutlich weniger Bisse als am Morgen und "nur" 6 gelandete Zander, die aber allesamt klein waren. Kollege Andre, der mit dabei war fing ebenfalls ein paar kleine Zander und erbeutete beim zwischenzeitlichen Versuch auf Rapfen einen der im Tidenbereich der Elbe seltenen Hechte mit einem kleinen Salmo-Wobbler.

Am Sonntag Morgen ging es erneut los. Beim zweiten Wurf gleich ein 65er Zander, danach lief es aber erstmal eine Stunde lang sehr zäh, so dass keineswegs abzusehen war, dass die Stachelritter noch in einen Beißrausch kommen würden.




Jener begann, als die Wolken verschwanden und der Wind zunahm. Es gab Biss auf Biss. An einigen Stellen im Schnitt bei jedem zweiten Wurf ein Anfasser. Natürlich hingen viele Fische nicht, da auch diesmal hauptsächlich Nachwuchszander am Werk waren. Letztlich konnte ich aber bis zum Endes des etwa fünfstündigen Angeltrips sage und schreibe 26 Zander landen. Von der Anzahl der Fehlbisse mal ganz zu schweigen. Durch die scheinbar massenhaft vorhandenen Kleinzander kamen die besseren Fische leider kaum zum Zuge. Zwei halbwegs vorzeigbare Exemplare  von rund 60 cm traten noch den kurzen Landgang an, der Rest der Fische war eher nicht sehenswert. 








Auch bei den Aussteigern, die es noch gab, waren kaum größere Fische dabei. 
Auffällig: Während am Samstag fast alle gefangenen Fische am Zusatzdrilling hingen....




...fasste am Sonntag selbst bei sehr kleinen Zandern nahezu durchweg der Jighaken.




Fazit: Letztlich ist die Freude über 45 Zander an einem Wochenende bei mir angesichts der schlechten Durchschnittsgröße etwas gedämpft, wenngleich ich mich natürlich glücklich schätze, ein Revier mit solch gigantischem Bestand vor der Haustür zu haben. Ein Mittel gegen die vielen kleinen Zander habe ich im Moment leider nicht. Ich verwende durchgehend Köder über 10 Zentimeter Länge (am besten ging der 12,5er Stint-Shad in grün-weiß-rot) und habe auch häufiger die Stellen (wo ich in der Vergangenheit schon eine Menge gute Fische fangen konnte) gewechselt, also nicht etwa einen Schniepelschwarm bis zum GetNo befischt. Der Erfahrung der letzten Jahre zeigt, dass auf noch größere Ködern zwar weniger kleine Zander beißen, aber nicht mehr Großfische als auf Gummis in "Normalgröße". Das Problem besteht darin, dass bei hohem Auftreten von Kleinzandern schon allein Futterneid und Neugier zu vielen Attacken führen. Der Nachwuchs ist faktisch schneller am Köder. So heißt es abwarten und hoffen, dass demnächst wieder Tage mit mehr guten Zandern kommen, wovon ich aber fest ausgehe.


----------



## masterpike (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde....

Hab mal neue Köder getestet... 





erster Wurf des Tages auf The Shad... läuft richtig gut.





Die Lucky Gummis können sich auch sehen lassen!!!






Gruß

masterpike


----------



## ayron (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab für Veit mal nen paar Köderfische gefangen 
Petri#h


----------



## Breamhunter (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Peti in die Runde. Hier die Fänge von letztem WE, der Zander hatte ca. 55cm, und die Quali ist eben nicht die tollste, aber erstens herrscht um halb fünf uhr früh nicht das beste Licht, zweitens zittrige Hände nach dem Drill, allein an ner Ungemütlichen steilen Steinpackung gestanden und die Absicht, den Fisch nicht zu lange über Wasser zu halten, waren die Faktoren, die zum entspr. Ergebnis führten.



Die Barsche sehen ja mal richtig geil aus #6
Hast Du die mit einem Edding nachlackiert ?


----------



## Acharaigas (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daywalker155 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Samstag habe ich meinen Traumfisch geladet.:vik:
> 1,10m Lang ist der Gute.
> Nach ein paar Fotos konnte er wieder Schwimmen. :q



gratuliere, toller fisch! :m


----------



## Wickedstyler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern den absoluten traumfang am main gehabt .. 
106 cm Mainhecht-dame ...









gruss wicked


----------



## jkc (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Echt eine Granate! Petri


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah ist die fett! Dickes Petri!


----------



## Norge Fan (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder richtig geile Fische bei #6, digges Petri an alle.


----------



## _Pipo_ (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern !

Heute war ich mal wieder an meiner Lieblingswettern, an der es regelmäßig Kommetare von Passanten gibt, was ich den bitte in diesem "Graben" fangen wolle...


Vor ein paar Tage habe ich an einer Stelle ca. 15 handgroße  Rotaugen/Rotfedern/Brassen gefangen, als plötzlich alle Bisse der  Kleinfische aufhörten spekulierte ich schon auf einen Räuber am Platz, hatte aber nicht die richtige Ausrüstung dabei.

Bin heute gegen 8 Uhr am Wasser eingetroffen um es an selbiger Stelle auf Räuber mit dem KöFi zu probieren. Zwei Posenmontagen ausgelegt und 12 Minuten später wieder alles zusammengebaut, da ein 85er Hecht gelandet wurde.
Da wären sicherlich noch mehr Fische im Laufe des Tages ans Band gegangen, aber ich hab was ich wollte.

Der wird heute Abend 4 Personen sättigen.


----------



## Siever (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Hecht und Respekt zum Trendsetting. Mit Socken angeln die wenigsten


----------



## Wickedstyler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hehe petri .. dad socken bild iss der knaller


----------



## _Pipo_ (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die sollte ich zu meinen Glückssocken ernennen und immer dabei haben |supergri


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alle fangen wieder SUPER aber Veit übertreibt wieder maßlos


----------



## jvonzun (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Die sollte ich zu meinen Glückssocken ernennen und immer dabei haben |supergri


 
ja,und am besten nie waschen 

Petri an alle!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Juligewinn:
Quantum Energy Spin 30 ​*





*ENERGY PTI*
Auch unsere beliebte Energy PTi profitierte von den Fortentwicklungen im Rollenbau im Zuge der Entwicklung der Exo und der Smoke. Die von der Grundsubstanz her bewährte Technik wurde nun in einem im Gewicht deutlich reduzierten 
Gehäuse verpackt. Dass „leicht“ aber auch „robust“ bedeuten kann, bewies die Energy PTi im harten Testalltag gleich dutzendfach. Für denjenigen, für den es nicht immer der ganz 
letzte Schrei sein muss, der wird in dieser eleganten Rolle den idealen Kompromis aus Performance, Robustheit und Bezahlbarkeit finden.

TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• Robuster Aluminium-Körper
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium PT Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• 100% wackelfreie Aluminium-Kurbel, daher 
nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere 
Rutenbalance
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu 
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem 
Nickel-Titanium-Material
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer 
mit Anti-Drall-System

Modell:  Energy 30
m/mm : 150 / 0.30
Übersetzung:  5.2 : 1 
Schnureinzug: 79 cm 
Gewicht: 252 g 
Kugellager: 10
unv. PE:   199,00€
weitere Informationen gibt es im aktuellen Quantum-Katalog.



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## h3nn3 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Gewinnner ist aber noch nicht bekannt gegeben, oder? Zumindest kann ich es nicht finden. :O


----------



## raubfisch33 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kein großer fisch, aber der ging beim nachtangeln auf einen dicken tauwurm. war mit der heavy feeder und futterkorb gefüllt mit kleinen würmern, erde, und co auf aale aus, hab dann aber mit dem 63er zander gar nicht gerechnet aber spaß hats an der feeder gemacht, warn geiler drill!

gruß lukas!


----------



## ELBkaida (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Petri zum Hecht und Respekt zum Trendsetting. Mit Socken angeln die wenigsten



Es soll ja auch Bilder geben, wo gleich die Rute mit abgelichtet wurde... :q


----------



## laxvän (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Erfolgreichen!
Nachdem es bisher überwiegend Schniepel gegeben hat, kam heute mal ein besserer Zander zum Vorschein


----------



## motocross11 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin! petri allen Fängern.

War gestern auch mal wieder ne Stunde los, an nem kleinen Pumpenwerk.

Der Biss war das Beste am ganzen abend, ich hab nen kleinen Spinner Oberflächennah geführt und sah auf einmal den Hecht hinterher schwimmen, nach 2-3 m hat er dann beschleunigt und zugepackt. 60 cm hatte er. Einen besseren hab ich dann noch im Kraut stehen sehen, auch der hat sich von meinem Spinner verfüren lassen, konnte sich aber nach kurzem schütteln wieder befreien und war dann weg.


----------



## jvonzun (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war seit langem wieder einmal am Bach und da gab es dann auch fünf schöne Bachforellen!


----------



## _Pipo_ (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, die BaFos sind echt schön gezeichnet.

Bei mir gabs heute in etwas mehr als einer Stunde wieder 2 Hechte auf KöFi an meiner Lieblingswettern, selber Spot wie gestern der 85er, diesmal hatten sie 64cm und 70cm.











P.S. die Socken bringens`  :vik:


----------



## welsfaenger (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und mit Socke


----------



## mathei (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> und mit Socke


die glückssocke von gestern


----------



## _Pipo_ (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So siehst aus :q

Gestern Abend nebens Bett gelegt und heute morgen wieder ran an die Füß und ab zum Angeln, jetzt haben die sich allerdings ne Wäsche verdient :m


----------



## ELBkaida (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Offensichtlich reicht es w.du eine von dem Glückspaar trägst, die auf Bild 1 war gestern nicht dabei 
Da ergeben sich ganz neue Möglichkeiten! Ich biete 1 € für eine v.Glückspaar im gewaschenen Zustand. Die schneid ich mir in Streifen und bammel ein Stück davon um jede Rutenspitze :q


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, und Petri in die Runde. Dieses WE gabs leider nur einen räuberischen Döbel von mir trotz intensiver Versuche. Erfolgreicher Köder war ein langsam geführter Salmo Butcher in 5cm!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die große Beisszeit hat aufgehört, jetzt freut man sich über jeden Fisch!


----------



## _Pipo_ (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Joa, die Fänge hier werden bescheidener, trotzdem Petri an die hartnäckigen.

War heute erneut an der Wettern (selber Spot) diesmal abends für 2h, konnte von 4 Hechten allerdings nur einen 60er landen.

Glückssocken liegen noch im Wäschekorb |kopfkrat


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern..
Ich habe auch mal wieder ein paar von gestern und heute.

Hecht von 103 cm 

 einer von 89cm​ 

 Ausserdem gab es noch einen von 74 cm​ 

 Mein Sohn fing einen von 72 cm​ 




.​ Weiter ging es mit 101 cm​ 

 und ein kleiner Barsch von 30 cm ließ sich auch kurz sehen​ 





Alle Fische (auch der grössenwahnsinnige kleine Barsch) bissen auf Pike Shaker.​


----------



## pike-81 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
An zwei Tagen zwei Meterfische?
Unverschämt!


----------



## laxvän (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu gleich 2 Meterhechten an 2 Tagen|bigeyes


----------



## DerAndi (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch noch nen paar Fängelchen von mir hehe.


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie versprochen, noch ein paar Bilder von den letzten Fängen.

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Simp (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, noch ein paar Bilder von den letzten Fängen.
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf   |wavey:


Mit was für Jig-Köpfen fischt du da? 30 Gramm? Grüße


----------



## h3nn3 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurzer Test vom Turbo Frog von Shad Experts am Vereinsgewässer hat mich echt überzeugt. 3 starke Bisse (ohne Angsthaken) konnte ich zuerst leider nicht verwerten, nachdem dann aber Zusatzdrilling hing, blieb auch noch nen schöner 71er kleben.  Für die kurze Stunde am Wasser, war ich wirklich sehr positiv überrascht von dem Köder!!!
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Silvio.i (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es hat geregnet und geregnet und geregnet. Aber für einen Angler noch lange kein Grund, auf das Angeln zu verzichten!


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Simp schrieb:


> Mit was für Jig-Köpfen fischt du da? 30 Gramm? Grüße



Bei dem größeren Zander (70 cm) im Kescher hatte ich 14 gr. Köpfe.
Die "Lütten" hatte ich sehr dicht an der Strömungskante. Bei den Buhnen herschte wirklich eine mächtige Strömung.
Dort mußte ich tatsächlich 28 gr. Köpfe benutzen. Die Zander hat´s aber nicht gestört. Selbst mit 21 gr. Köpfen habe ich den Bodenkontakt mehr erahnt, als wirklich gespürt. 

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Simp (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Bei dem größeren Zander (70 cm) im Kescher hatte ich 14 gr. Köpfe.
> Die "Lütten" hatte ich sehr dicht an der Strömungskante. Bei den Buhnen herschte wirklich eine mächtige Strömung.
> Dort mußte ich tatsächlich 28 gr. Köpfe benutzen. Die Zander hat´s aber nicht gestört. Selbst mit 21 gr. Köpfen habe ich den Bodenkontakt mehr erahnt, als wirklich gespürt.
> 
> ...



Ich war nur neugierig, da bei uns in der Weser bei Nienburg 18 Gramm schon schwer sind  natürlich hast du recht, kommt ja immer darauf an, wo man seinen Köder präsentiert.


Grüße


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsch beim spinnern


----------



## mathei (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern.
heute kurzer ausritt auf den see. nur kleinkram. was andere nicht gestört hat.#d
gerade mal einen von 28 habe ich mir zum abendbrot gegönnt.


----------



## Pudel (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute
ich bin am Sonntag abend losgezogen um mit meinem Gummifrosch Hechte zu fangen. Sonst sind es immer nur kleine die drauf schießen doch um 21:00 Uhr knallte es richtig.
Nach 30 Minuten Drill und unendlich viel Kraut an der Leine konnte ich eine Hechtdame aus dem Wasser heben mit genau 116 cm. Mein PB und zudem mein erste ü ein Meter.
( Bilder folgen):vik:


----------



## Mendez (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu der Dame. 30 Min Drill? Bissl viel. Hast wohl UL Tackle gehabt.


----------



## Pudel (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

eigentlich nicht die Dame is nur immer wieder in die Seerosen und ins dichte Kraut geflüchtet deswegen dauerte es ein weilchen. Zudem sah ich den Gummifrosch im Maulwinkel und drillte  vorsichtiger!


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus. @Pudel, was ist das denn fürn Frosch? Würde mir den auch gerne zulegen. Dickes Petri zur PB- Dame


----------



## Acharaigas (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

juni war recht grausam, trotz gutem starts. hoffentlich wird der juli besser. bis jetzt scheint es ganz gut zu sein.

neben mehreren zandern und barschen biss nachts dann mal ein schöner beifang auf den hardbait.






80 + hatte die gute. wie man unschwer erkennen kann war der drill vom feinsten. ne leichte shimano yasei red aori mit max 21 g wurfgewicht und dazu ne kleine daiwa fuego rolle mit 10er power pro. endgeil. adrenalin pur. :l


----------



## G.B.Wolf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> ne leichte shimano yasei red aori mit max 21 g wurfgewicht und dazu ne kleine daiwa fuego rolle mit 10er power pro.



Erstmal: Petri zu dem Fisch!

Was mich aber erstaunt ist folgendes: Hier im Forum habe ich (als Neuling) schon des öfteren bei Fang-, aber auch anderen Postings, genaue Angaben zu Rute und Rolle gelesen. Habt ihr die wirklich so präsent? 
Also ich such mir eine Rute bzw. Rolle aus, kauf sie und gut ist's damit. Wenn mich jetzt jemand fragen würde, was ich gerade fische, dann könnte ich ihm schon den Hersteller nennen, aber was die genaue Produktbezeichnung betrifft, tut mir leid, da müsste ich entweder nachsehen gehen oder einen Katalog ausfschlagen!
Führt ihr darüber Buch? Oder warum wissen hier so viele, was sie wann auf welchen Zielfisch bei welchem Wetter etc. etc. fischen?

Gruß und nochmals "Petri"!


----------



## zanderzone (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Wolf,

also was ich fische, kenne ich auch!! zumindest bei meinen Raubfischsachen!!


----------



## Finke20 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

So etwas hat man im Kopf .

Das geht mir bei einigen Kumpeln, bei Ködern so, ich ist es der oder der gewesen, er dann immer ;+;+;+. Ist schon recht lustig.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zanderzone!

Das glaub ich dir, und ich als eingefleischter Spinn- und Fligenfischer ja auch, wenn es sich um die Köder oder die "Klassifikation" handelt! Der Rest ist mir egal. Es macht ja wohl kaum einen Unterschied, ob ich meinen Fisch nun an einer (z.B.) WFT-Rute oder an einer von DAM fange, solange sie sich in ihren Eigenschaften gleichen. Selbiges gilt für die Rolle. Oder ist das für dich wirklich wichtig?


P.S.: Beim Köder sieht das natürlich anders aus.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Finke20 schrieb:


> So etwas hat man im Kopf .




Wirklich? Ich anscheinend nicht, also bin ich wohl nicht "man" 
Wozu auch, das macht doch keinen Unterschied...

P.S.: Oder war das ironisch gemeint? Dann stimme ich dir natürlich 100%ig zu!


----------



## -iguana (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> Wirklich? Ich anscheinend nicht, also bin ich wohl nicht "man"
> Wozu auch, das macht doch keinen Unterschied...
> 
> P.S.: Oder war das ironisch gemeint? Dann stimme ich dir natürlich 100%ig zu!


 
Das war sicherlich ernst gemeint :q, wenn ich mich für eine Spinn Combo entschieden hab, dann ging dem eine etwas längere Suche voraus in der ich mich mit der Materie vetraut gemacht hab.

Da die meisten nur ein paar Combos haben, hat MAN die auch so gut wie immer im Kopf, mir gehst zumindest so.

z.B. Berkley Skeletor Pro, 4-24g, 240cm + Shimno Rarenium

Gruß Tom


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So seh ich das auch. Und jeder hat in seiner jeweiligen Lieblings- Angelmethode auch sein Lieblings- Werkzeug wo er sich mit identifiziert.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



-iguana schrieb:


> wenn ich mich für eine Spinn Combo entschieden hab, dann ging dem eine etwas längere Suche voraus in der ich mich mit der Materie vetraut gemacht hab.
> 
> Da die meisten nur ein paar Combos haben, hat MAN die auch so gut wie immer im Kopf, mir gehst zumindest so.
> 
> z.B. Berkley Skeletor Pro, 4-24g, 240cm + Shimno Rarenium



Das ist bei mir doch auch so!
Werde ich hier so missverstanden? Ich weiss schon auch, dass z.B. meine mittlere Hechtspinnrute von WFT und die dazugehörige Rolle von PENN ist, aber das genaue Modell hab ich doch nicht auf Abruf bereit. Wozu auch? Da *ES JA WIRKLICH KEINEN UNTERSCHIED MACHT*, es sei denn, jemand bittet mich um einen Rat beim Ruten- oder Rollenkauf.
Ich weiss ja auch, wie groß und schwer ich bin, deshalb gebe ich doch noch lange nicht diese Daten an, wenn nach meinem Alter gefragt wird. Warum ich das nicht tue? Weil es keinen Unterschied macht!

Gruß,
G.B.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch. Und jeder hat in seiner jeweiligen Lieblings- Angelmethode auch sein Lieblings- Werkzeug wo er sich mit identifiziert.




Wirklich? Identifizierst du dich auch mit deinem Kugelschreiber, deinem Toilettenpapier, deiner Zahnseide?
Das sind doch reine Gebrauchsgegenstände, die man nach Bedarf kauft oder eben nicht! Genauso ist es doch bei Rute und Rolle.
Wenn ich mir eine neue Rute oder Rolle kaufen will, dann seh ich mir an, was meiner Art des Angelns am gelegensten kommt, unabhängig vom Hersteller. Hab ich den entsprechenden Gegenstand dann in der Hand, wird entschieden, ob ich ihn kaufe oder nicht. Dabei ist mir doch der Hersteller völlig Schnuppe, ganz zu schweigen davon, wie nun die genaue Produktbezeichnung lautet!
Und darum ging es mir doch nur. Ich schwimme ja auch nicht im Geld und hab 100 Angelkombos im Schrank, aber wie die genaue Bezeichnung meiner einzelnen Geräte nun lautet, ist doch wirklich unerheblich! Oder würde ich mehr oder weniger damit fangen, wenn ich sie kennen würde?


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> Wirklich? Identifizierst du dich auch mit deinem Kugelschreiber, deinem Toilettenpapier, deiner Zahnseide?
> Das sind doch reine Gebrauchsgegenstände, die man nach Bedarf kauft oder eben nicht! Genauso ist es doch bei Rute und Rolle.
> Wenn ich mir eine neue Rute oder Rolle kaufen will, dann seh ich mir an, was meiner Art des Angelns am gelegensten kommt, unabhängig vom Hersteller. Hab ich den entsprechenden Gegenstand dann in der Hand, wird entschieden, ob ich ihn kaufe oder nicht. Dabei ist mir doch der Hersteller völlig Schnuppe, ganz zu schweigen davon, wie nun die genaue Produktbezeichnung lautet!
> Und darum ging es mir doch nur. Ich schwimme ja auch nicht im Geld und hab 100 Angelkombos im Schrank, aber wie die genaue Bezeichnung meiner einzelnen Geräte nun lautet, ist doch wirklich unerheblich! Oder würde ich mehr oder weniger damit fangen, wenn ich sie kennen würde?



Wenn ich einen guten Freund habe und diesem vertraue, dann merke ich mir auch seinen Namen und seine Adresse. 
Wenn ich Tackl verwende und ich diesem auch bei höchsten Ansprüchen vertrauen kann, dann merke ich mir auch die paar Daten. Aber das ist ja auch jedem freigestellt wie er das handhabt...


----------



## zanderzone (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Du hast schon recht!! Inner Fangmeldung muss man das nicht unbedingt angeben! Geht ja auch um den Fisch! Aber WG etc. habe ich von meinen Raubfischruten auch drauf.. Hab mir ja auch lange genut überlegt welche WG etc..


----------



## Colophonius (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also ich weiß beim Angeln meistens Rute mit WG, Ködername, sogar Hersteller der Kleinteile. Hat den einfachen Vorteil, dass ich bei Enttäuschung das entsprechende Teil nicht mehr kaufen werde.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Wenn ich Tackl verwende und ich diesem auch bei höchsten Ansprüchen vertrauen kann, dann merke ich mir auch die paar Daten. Aber das ist ja auch jedem freigestellt wie er das handhabt...



Wie gesagt: Das tue ich ja auch. Wenn ich danach gefragt werde, welche Rute/Rolle etc. ich gerade fische, dann würde ich auch nachsehen und eine Empfehlung abgeben, aber so aus dem Stehgreif... sorry, aber hast du da wirklich solche Unterschiede in deiner Anglerlaufbahn feststellen können? Und ich meine hier Unterschiede in der Kategorie von: "Mit der Rute X und der Rolle Y habe ich diesen Fang landen können, das wäre mir mit den Modellen Z nie gelungen", und nicht etwa "das Modell 123 ist besser als das Modell 234". Sonst ist das doch wirklich egal!
Um nur ein Beispiel zu bringen: mein bester (Angler-) Freund fischt vorwiegend Ruten und Rollen von SPRO, ich hingegen nicht (immer). Wenn ich nun etwas fange, er hingegen nicht, dann liegt das doch wohl kaum am Hersteller, wenn unsere Materialien sich ansonsten in etwa entsprechen, oder gehe ich da fehl in dieser Annahme?
Und was deine Daten anbelangt: in wenigen Jahren sind die ja ohnehin obsolet, da sich auch die Industrie für Fischereibedarf weiterentwickelt. Als ich z.B. das Angeln angefangen habe, war ABU definitiv in der gehobenen Klasse angesiedelt, DAIWA hingegen war ein Allerweltsprodukt. Mittlerweile sieht das ja auch ein bisschen anders aus...

Gruß,
G.B.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Aber WG etc. habe ich von meinen Raubfischruten auch drauf.. Hab mir ja auch lange genut überlegt welche WG etc..



Ich ja auch (s.o.). Solche Informationen merke ich mir natürlich, das ist ja unerlässlich!
Mir ging es wirklich nur um die genaue Artikelbezeichnung, und die ist ja nun echt unerheblich!

Gruß,
G.B.


----------



## Colophonius (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja, nehmen wir mal nen Extrembeispiel.
Angler A und B fischen gleiche Rolle, Schnur, Vorfach, Köder und auch ihre Köderführung ähnelt sich sehr. Während Angler A einen Fisch nach dem anderen fängt, meckert der B nur über Hänger.
Schaut man nun auf die Ruten, steltl man fest, dass der A eine absolut gut ausbalancierte, steife, leichte Rute hat, die jeden Zupfer überträgt, während der B mit einer alten Karpfenrute mit parabolischer Aktion angelt.

Da kommt es dann wirklich drauf an


----------



## G.B.Wolf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Also ich weiß beim Angeln meistens Rute mit WG, Ködername, sogar Hersteller der Kleinteile. Hat den einfachen Vorteil, dass ich bei Enttäuschung das entsprechende Teil nicht mehr kaufen werde.




S.o.
Ansonsten: was verstehst du unter "Kleinteile"?
Im Allgemeinen bin ich aber durchaus deiner Meinung.

Gruß,
G.B.


----------



## zanderzone (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wirbel etc...


----------



## G.B.Wolf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Naja, nehmen wir mal nen Extrembeispiel.
> Angler A und B fischen gleiche Rolle, Schnur, Vorfach, Köder und auch ihre Köderführung ähnelt sich sehr. Während Angler A einen Fisch nach dem anderen fängt, meckert der B nur über Hänger.
> Schaut man nun auf die Ruten, steltl man fest, dass der A eine absolut gut ausbalancierte, steife, leichte Rute hat, die jeden Zupfer überträgt, während der B mit einer alten Karpfenrute mit parabolischer Aktion angelt.
> 
> Da kommt es dann wirklich drauf an



Von so einem Extrembeispiel bin ich ja auch nicht ausgegangen!
Mein Punkt des Anstoßes war lediglich, dass zumindest jeder Dritte hier die genauen Herstellerangaben seiner Geräte wiedergibt, und das völlig sinnfrei!
Von daher ist dein Beispiel (so gut du dir das auch ausgedacht hast) unerheblich für meine Kritikpunkte.

Ansonsten noch viele Grüße und 'Petri Heil',
G.B.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> wirbel etc...




Da stimme ich dir ja zu, auch wenn das "Kleinteile-Posting" nicht auf dich bezogen war.
Das steht ja wirklich auf einem andren Blatt, genauso wie Stahlvorfächer etc. 

Von daher 'Nichts für ungut',
G.B.


----------



## lsski (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Aktueller Raubfischfang !!*

:m Drei kleine Barsche beim "mal sehen ob ich was zum Essen rausdrehe" aus unserem Vereinssee.

An einen Black Stream 270 mit 20g WG Bau-Jahr 2010 mit 3000 Spro Red Arc bespult mit 257m Berklay Nanofiel, Klinschknoten an Microwirbel klinschknoten mit 84 cm Fluorocarbon 0,22 Gostline, mit Klinschknoten (es tut mir leid Hersteller nicht parrat) "Snap"
Köder = ABU Sonette 12g ( linksdrehend )
Angelzeit 35min
Fische Bisse im Mittelwasser Wetter= 18°C / Bewölkt Wasserstand normal.  
16:45Uhr 12cm / 16:50Uhr 12,1cm / 17:10Uhr 12,3cm 

Fotos von den beim Abhaken ins Wassergefallenen Fischen gibt es nicht #d

Ich hoffe ich werde hier jeden gerecht.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lsski schrieb:


> *Aktueller Raubfischfang !!*
> 
> :m Drei kleine Barsche beim "mal sehen ob ich was zum Essen rausdrehe" aus unserem Vereinssee.
> 
> ...



Sehr ausführlich, jetzt weiß ich schon wie ich bei meinem nächsten Angeltripp vorgehen werde, danke...:q:q:q:q


----------



## pike-81 (12. Juli 2012)

Moinsen!
Je ausführlicher die Fangmeldung, umso besser.
Sein Tackle sollte man schon im Kopf haben.
Alleine schon um Fehlkäufe bei Ködern zu vermeiden, oder um sich neue Strategien auszudenken.
Petri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lsski schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich werde hier jeden gerecht.




Alles drin....#6

- für den Fischverwerter
- für den Releaser
- für den Tackle Feteschisten....


...ich habe Deine Ironie schon verstanden |kopfkrat


----------



## pohlk (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#6.....


----------



## Schuschek (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lsski schrieb:


> *Aktueller Raubfischfang !!*
> 
> :m Drei kleine Barsche beim "mal sehen ob ich was zum Essen rausdrehe" aus unserem Vereinssee.
> 
> ...


 

Wie geil :vik:

Nun frag ich mich aber welchen Knoten du verwendet haben könntest?|kopfkrat


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs beim Aalangeln einen 3er Barsch als Beifang...


----------



## Der-Graf (12. Juli 2012)

Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:
			
		

> Heute gabs beim Aalangeln einen 3er Barsch als Beifang...



So klein sieht der gar nicht aus...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
neben ein paar Barschen zwischen 20-30cm Stieg mir noch dieser, vom Kormoran gepickte, 80er Esox ein. Was mich besonders freut ist, dass er die Bestätigung für das neue Beisszeit-Fenster im Juli ist. 
Seine Nachfolger werden es ihm bestimmt danken...


----------



## ayron (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Heute gabs beim Aalangeln einen 3er Barsch als Beifang...




Größer als 3.... ja, aber Blass?! 

Meiner ist etwas farbenfroher


----------



## motocross11 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So dann schmeiß ich auch mal einen Barsch in den Topf.

Da die Hechte nicht wollten musste ich mich mit diesem 32er Barsch begnügen.


----------



## Harry84 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin moin zusammen,

ich konnte gestern meinen ersten Zander fangen...:k 

Gebissen hat er beim vertikal fischen auf ein Rotauge. 
Leider wurde dieses schöne Erlebnis von einer etwa 3/4 Stunde  lang dauernden Diskussion mit einem einheimschen Angelvereins-Oberguru überschattet, der meinte aus 100m Entfernung, mit seinem Fernglas genau gesehen zu haben, wie ich den Fisch gerissen habe...ich sachs euch...:r
Zum Schluss konnte er zwar immer noch nicht wirklich glauben, dass ich den Fisch regulär gefangen habe (er angelt seit 30 Jahren dort, weiß wo die Fische stehen, hat schon soviel erlebt und und und aber Zander am Tag und das zu der Jahreszeit, dann noch mein Gezuppel usw. ...unmöglich!).










76 cm

Gruß und dickes Petri an die anderen Erfolgreichen!
Harry


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Harry zum ersten Zetti! und dann sogar noch ein schöner:m


Achja, hatte mich vertippt der Barsch von gestern ist nicht 3 sondern 33cm groß...


----------



## sterbai (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Harry: was genau meint der mit gerissen??? Petri Heil zum Zander


----------



## motocross11 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

na warscheinlich dachte der, er hat den Zander gesehen und da dieser ja zu der Tageszeit nicht beißen konnte, hat er ihn mit dem Drilling einfach gehakt und dann raus geholt.


----------



## mexx87 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

fische "reissen" bedeutet, diese absichtlich irgendwo zu haken, obwohl die gar nicht beissen wollten.

@ harry84: Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung! Traurig, dass es so viele dieser Menschen gibt...


Dickes Petri! Geiler Fisch!!!


----------



## Acharaigas (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> Von so einem Extrembeispiel bin ich ja auch nicht ausgegangen!
> Mein Punkt des Anstoßes war lediglich, dass zumindest jeder Dritte hier die genauen Herstellerangaben seiner Geräte wiedergibt, und das völlig sinnfrei!
> Von daher ist dein Beispiel (so gut du dir das auch ausgedacht hast) unerheblich für meine Kritikpunkte.
> 
> ...



wieso sinnfrei? es gibt menschen, die sowas interessiert. die auch schon mal aufgrund eines solchen beitrags nachfragen, wie die allgemeinen erfahrungen mit dem entsprechendem tackle waren.

in meinem fall war der hintergrund des detaillierten postings, dass ich darstellen wollte, welcher art leichtes gerät ich verwendet habe - wegen der betonung am leichtem gerät.

dass daraus resultierend ne diskussion entsteht... #q

sinnfrei sind die meisten postings ohne fisch hier. wie dieser hier. ;-)

lg


----------



## _Pipo_ (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend war ich los und konnte einen Hecht und diverse Barsche landen und hab trotzdem ein Gesicht gemacht als hätte ich gerade das Gewinnerlos vom Lotto verloren, da ich den/einen Meterhecht nach minutenlangem Drill am Ende nicht landen konnte.

Der gestrige Trostpreis:





Nach der richtig fetten Dame die davon kam gabs nur noch diverse Fische dieses Formats:







Heute war ich dann erneut unterwegs hab den Spot nochmal abgefischt und dann etwas Strecke gemacht, es kamen 4 Hechte (55cm - 68cm) an Land und diverse Barsche( max. 22cm),

Die ersten 3 beim Spinnfische, von Fisch Nr. 2 und 3 habe ich kein Foto da das Handy vor Regen geschützt im Helmfach lag und der Weg zu weit war.






Als dann der 7. oder 8. Mini-Barsch anbiss, hab ich den zum KöFi erwählt und eine entsprechende Montage improvisiert.
Ausgeworfen und noch bevor ich die Rute aus der Hand gelegt hatte zog die Pose ab und Schnur lief von der Rolle, der Hecht hing aber nur sehr kurz.  Es kamen 2 weitere Bisse die nicht gelandet werden konnte. Wollte dann irgendwann zusammenpacken, als mein kleiner Barsch dann doch nochmal in einem Hecht verschwand.


----------



## Tokker (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tach |wavey:

Wollte auch mal hier nen guten Zander melden..

Gruß Tokker


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern noch einen 80er und einen 65er erwischt. Bin froh, dass die Regenjacke schwarz und nicht weiß ist ist, die spitz zulaufende Kapuze hätte man falsch verstehen können ^^''


----------



## _Pipo_ (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, aus was für einem Gewässer hast du denn die Hechte, gerade der obere hat ja eine geniale Zeichnung.


Ich hab heute mal die KöFis der Klasse 22-25cm angeboten in der Hoffnung die dicke Mama von vorgestern ans Band zu bekommen.

Erst ging ein ca. 50cm langer Hecht ans Band, der sich aber selbst befreien konnte nachdem ich den Bügel an der Rolle geöffnet habe, so blieb ihm die Landung erspart.

Dann lange erstmal nichts, dann hat ein 75er Hecht den KöFi genommen, der konnte dann gelandet werden, nachdem er 4x komplett aus dem Wasser gesprungen ist. Drilling hing direkt in den Kiemen, daher gibts heute abend lecker Frikadellen.


----------



## mathei (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri pipo. wie ich sehe hast du deine glückssocken in stiefel getauscht.:vik:
fazit: du kannst tragen was du willst, du fängst.|wavey:


----------



## yellowred (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zweiter Tag am Wasser nach Erwerb der Fischereierlaubnis (02.07.), erster Fisch überhaupt und das am Freitag, den 13. War nicht ganz einfach den Fisch zu landen, vor allem weil ich allein war. Ich war so unter Strom, unbeschreiblich. Für den Beginn hätte ich mir vielleicht einen kleineren Fisch gewünscht .
 Tatort war der Rhein bei Düsseldorf.

Zander, 77cm, 3,5 KG
Vendetta 802, auf Roy Fishers Fat Assassin Shad 10 HT






Heute mit gleicher Ausrüstung 33er Barsch verhaftet.


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine heutige Tour verschlug mich mal wieder an den Niederrhein bei Emmerich. Gefischt habe ich von 11:30 Uhr bis 16:30 Uhr. Der erste Biß kam gleich an der ersten Stelle. Dieses mal war es nicht der 70-er, wie Wochen vorher an der gleichen Stelle, sondern "nur" ein kleiner Schniepel von ca. 40 cm. Zunächst versuchte ich es mit 14 gr. Köpfen. Zu leicht bei den dortigen Verhältnissen. Auch bei 21 gr. konnte ich nur teilweise den Grundkontakt spüren. Also ein 28 gr. Kopf angebunden. Und gleich der erste Wurf damit brachte den Zander. #6
Dann war lange Zeit Funkstille. Beständig war nur der Regen, der es wirklich nicht lassen konnte, mir nachzuschleichen. 
Gegen 16:00 Uhr hatte ich noch einen Biß und konnte auch diesen Zander landen. 45 cm waren aber heute für mich das Maß aller Dinge. Mehr ging leider nicht mehr.

TL

Rolf   

P.S.   Bilder habe ich bei den kleinen heute nicht gemacht. Zudem hat es gerade in den Momenten auch wie aus Eimern geschüttet. Das wollte ich meiner kleinen "Familienkamera" nicht zumuten. :q


----------



## raubfisch-ole (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pipo bitte stelle doch deine Bilder in ner angemessenen Größe rein! Ist ja der Wahnsinn das Mann sich erstmal nur ne Wiese angucken muss bis das Bild fertig geladen ist. |rolleyes


----------



## _Pipo_ (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> petri pipo. wie ich sehe hast du deine glückssocken in stiefel getauscht.:vik:
> fazit: du kannst tragen was du willst, du fängst.|wavey:



Die Socken waren schon dabei, nur wenn die Dame auf die ich aus bin nochmal anbeißt will ich vorbereitet sein, daher Gummistiefel :q



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> Pipo bitte stelle doch deine Bilder in ner  angemessenen Größe rein! Ist ja der Wahnsinn das Mann sich erstmal nur  ne Wiese angucken muss bis das Bild fertig geladen ist. |rolleyes



Was eine vernünftige Größe ist, scheint wohl Ansichtssache zu sein, ich sehe die Bilder allerdings nur automatisch verkleinert, seidenn ich klicke sie entsprechend an.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Was eine vernünftige Größe ist, scheint wohl Ansichtssache zu sein, ich sehe die Bilder allerdings nur automatisch verkleinert, seidenn ich klicke sie entsprechend an.



Das wäre wirklich nett, wenn du die Bilder auf 600x400 verkleinern könntest, bevor du sie uploadest. Bei mir dauerts auch eine Weile bis der Thread richtig geladen ist und deine Fotos aufs richtig Format geschrumpft sind. 
Petri zu den Fängen.


----------



## erik88 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

is jedem selbst überlassen wie er seine bilder hoch läd.... ich bearbeite meine bilder auch nicht erst sondern lad sie so hoch wie sie nun mal auch gemacht wurden.... mit ner ganz normalen i-net leitung is so nen bild in sekunden geladen....


----------



## GuidoOo (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Fische, in welchen Gewässern fischst du denn?
Dickes Petri...


----------



## erik88 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

meine fresse so viel fisch fang ich in 3  jahren nicht^^ und dann noch so große.....muss ich zugeben das ich mich rießig über mein wels von 111cm und meinem aal von 95 cm gefreut hab die ich dieses jahr fangen konnte aber beu manchen scheint das an der tagesordnung zu liegen^^


----------



## laxvän (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Guidoo,
lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen. 
Dafür hast du jetzt natürlich mit den tollen Fotos und den Fischen alles nachgeholt.
Dickes Petri von mir dafür#6


----------



## west1 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Samstag stürzte sich im Rhein ne Grundel auf die Sandra.


----------



## _Pipo_ (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem mein doppelspinner für 1,79 € aufgrund von Materialermüdung nach einigen Fischen ehrenvoll entlassen wurde, kam heute ein 5er Effzett Spinner ran, in der Hoffnung damit evtl. die kleinen Barsche los zu sein.

Nach ca. 10 Minuten kam der erste Fisch - ein 25er Barsch. |kopfkrat

Etwas später kam direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche eine Attacke eines Hechts, war nett anzusehen, herraus kam dieser 62er:






Ich hab die Führung entsprechend angepasst und den Spinner in 10-20cm Tiefe geführt, 3 Würfe später kam schon der nächste Biss, ein 67er mit einem ordentlichen Bauch:






Nach 15 Minuten Absuchen kam dann an eeinem kleinen Einlauf dieser Fisch (50cm) raus:






Von Körperform- und farbe hätte ich auf einen Döbel getippt, aber die Afterflosse sieht aus wie bei einem Rapfen, evtl. kann ja jmd. etwas dazu sagen.

Es gab dann noch einen kleinen 45er Hecht:






Dann ging der Spinner allerdings bei einem Hänger verloren, auf Wobbler oder GuFis ging dann allerdings nichts mehr.


----------



## paule79 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
ist zwar kein "Größer",aber immerhin endlich mal kein Schneider.
Ich habe zuvor Fische,vermutlich unter anderem diesen Hecht in der Nähe der Insel rauben sehen.

Ci@o
Carsten
P.S.
Entschuldigt,aber ich habe den Fisch vor dem Foto schon ausgenommen.


----------



## jvonzun (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

liebe Grüsse vom Nordkap


----------



## Felipe95 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Von Körperform- und farbe hätte ich auf einen Döbel getippt, aber die Afterflosse sieht aus wie bei einem Rapfen, evtl. kann ja jmd. etwas dazu sagen.


 
Ich würde sagen das ist ein aland.
Zwar sind eigl ein typisches merkmal beim aland noch die etwas rötlichen after-,bauch- und brustflossen aber naja wird evtl auch ausnahmen geben.

Evtl ist es aber auch n hybrid !? aber ich glaubs eigl nicht


----------



## _Pipo_ (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das ist ein aland.
> Zwar sind eigl ein typisches merkmal beim aland noch die etwas rötlichen after-,bauch- und brustflossen aber naja wird evtl auch ausnahmen geben.
> 
> Evtl ist es aber auch n hybrid !? aber ich glaubs eigl nicht




Stimmt, an einen Aland hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Von den Merkmalen passt es, und Google hat auch einige Bilder ohne gefärbte Bauchflossen angezeigt.
Danke #6


----------



## Veit (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Raubfischfänger!

Ich war letzte Woche auch ein bisschen unterwegs und konnte eine ganze Reihe Räuber erbeuten. In Sachen Zander blieben wirklich große Fische zwar aus, aber zumindest gab es immer Bisse und Drills. Gestern hatten wir im Tidenbereich der Elbe 45 Stück zu dritt. An der Mittelelbe waren die Fangzahlen natürlich geringer, aber auch dort gingen diverse Stachelritter bis 75 Zentimeter ans Band. Hechtmäßig war sehr wenig los. An der Saale konnte wir mehrere Aale beim Ansitz ziehen. Ein schöner Wels ist mir dort beim Spinnfischen leider abgerissen. An einem anderen Nebenfluss der Elbe durfte ich eine echte Sternstunde beim Rapfenangeln erleben mit etwa 40 Silberbarren binnen fünf Stunden. 
Hier nun mal ein paar Bilder der vergangenen Tage....


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Felix K.: Ich finde auch, dass der Fisch stark nach einem Aland aussieht. Für einen Rapfen ist er zu hochrückig.


----------



## ehrwien (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Veit: In Flipflops auf der Steinpackung? |bigeyes Petri!


----------



## Siever (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische Männers- Petri! Ich werde meine Fotos die Tage nachreichen... .

@jvonzun: gibt es irgendwo auf der Welt einen Fisch, der sicher vor dir ist??! Wahnsinn!!! Ich hoffe es folgen noch tolle Bilder mit der üblichen schweizerischen Qualität


----------



## Breamhunter (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> liebe Grüsse vom Nordkap



Das ist doch mal ne ordentliche Tischplatte. Petri Heil dazu #6
Kannste mal Größe und Gewicht durchgeben ?


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ jvonzun, |wavey:

Petri Heil zu diesem tollen Heilbutt! :m

Ach ja. Und ein ganz tolles Foto. #6

@ Veit, |wavey:

Ich will Dich ja nicht langweilen, |kopfkrat aber .....

ein gaaaanz dickes  *P E T R I* zu den wirklich tollen Fischen!!! :m

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## MeisterFische (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war heute exakt für einen Wurf los, weil danach der Regen sowas von stark wurde das ich mich lieber verzogen hab!

Egal 1 Wurf ein Barsch was will man mehr

mfg


----------



## Dirty Old Man (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hoi ppl,

ich durfte mich heute über meinen ersten urlaubstag freuen. wetter war sehr durchwachsen, aber auch viel sonnenschein.

zuerst lief es sehr schleppend, mit einigen mini barschen. 
aber dann fand der squirell76 einen dankbaren abnehmer und die gelbe war krumm.









ein schöner sommer rapfen zeigt sich.





mickey wie immer, sehr interessiert...





handlandung oder lieber nicht? 











lieber nicht. erster urlaubstag #6





also keschern...der grosse rozemeier raubfisch kescher ist wirklich geräumig.





hey, gehts auch freundlicher?





tegelersee rapfen, 68cm auf squirell76 in ayu ghost.






kurz nach diesem bild kamen schwere sturmboen und stark regen 

morgen gehts weiter...

gruss marco


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi  und Petri Leute!

Mich hat es die letzten Tage nach NL verschlagen gehabt. 
Leider hatte ich pro tag nur ca. 1 Stunde zum Fischen.

Das eingesetzte "leichte" Gerät mit entsprechenden Ködern war für mich echt gewöhnungsbedürftig.

 Wenn es biss, dann waren es in der Regel Barsche die sich im Flachwasser rumtrieben - so bis mitte 30cm. Der ein oder andere Zander bis um die 60cm und ein super Barsch mit 46cm erbarmte sich aber auch.:m

Grüße JK


----------



## zanderzone (16. Juli 2012)

Konnte heute meinen ersten Ijssel-Wels fangen! Geschätzte 70 cm.. Gebissen auf nen Stint-Shad in Tomato-Green! Aber angeln wurde nach 2 Stunden abgebrochen! Das Wasser lief mir aus den Schuhen wieder raus! Es hat nicht eine Sekunde aufgehört zu regnen! Fakt is : so macht angeln keinen Spass!


----------



## Gxxmxn (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich liebe diese Fischart einfach


----------



## Acharaigas (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

barsche sind auch einfach tolle fische.
bekloppt, größenwahnsinnig, tolle färbung, launisch, relativ früh kampfstark und sehr abwechslungsreich zu befischen.
ein hoch auf unsere kleinen ritter!


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> barsche sind auch einfach tolle fische.
> bekloppt, größenwahnsinnig, tolle färbung, launisch, relativ früh kampfstark und sehr abwechslungsreich zu befischen.
> ein hoch auf unsere kleinen ritter!



So sehe ich das auch, mein absoluter Liebling.


----------



## Zoddl (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> hoi ppl,
> 
> 
> 
> gruss marco


Wenn ich mich nicht verguggd hab... sehr schöne Rute!#6#6

Da ärgert es mich glatt, dass ich meine guten "alten" noch nicht wieder flott gemacht hab...


Und Petri zum Urlaubsrapfen!


----------



## Veit (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern nach Feierabend noch eine Runde an der Elbe angeln. Zander gab es knapp 10 gelandete und noch zahlreiche Fehlbisse. Aber wiedermal alles nur Kleinkram. Als es dunkel wurde ging dann garnichts mehr. Ich habe es noch bis kurz vor Mitternacht mit Wobbler versucht, aber keine Reaktion. Man muss sich wohl wirklich damit abfinden, dass das Nachtspinnfischen hier so gut wie nicht funktioniert, denn Zander waren ja reichlich am Platz, wie die vielen Bisse im Hellen auf Gummi bewiesen haben.
Apropos Gummi: Damit gelng mir gestern ein richtig cooler Beifang. Mein erster Butt überhaupt! Und dann gleich ein schöner Fast-40er, der den Stint-Shad voll genommen hat. Vor Überraschungen ist man hier an der Tidenelbe eben nie sicher.


----------



## MeisterFische (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War eben mit meinem kleinen cousin auch mal los der trotz Hochwasser seinen ersten Barsch landen konnte! Köder mal wieder der rote Kopyto.
Hechtmäßig ging rein gar nichts aber das Wasser war auch sehr sehr trüb.

mfg


----------



## Dirty Old Man (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht verguggd hab... sehr schöne Rute!#6#6
> 
> Da ärgert es mich glatt, dass ich meine guten "alten" noch nicht wieder flott gemacht hab...
> 
> ...



petri dank!

es ist eine illex shootingstar yellow + fireblood 2500fa. ich habe diese combo doppelt, als backup sozusagen. die action der rute ist einfach traumhaft. allerdings sollte die beute über 60cm sein, sonst wird der blank nicht mal warm :q


----------



## Simp (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> petri dank!
> 
> es ist eine illex shootingstar yellow + fireblood 2500fa. ich habe diese combo doppelt, als backup sozusagen. die action der rute ist einfach traumhaft. allerdings sollte die beute über 60cm sein, sonst wird der blank nicht mal warm :q



GEIL!!! |bigeyes Gib eine her! Tu es! Tu es! :q

Wirklich tolle Kombo!


----------



## zanderzone (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Cool! als backup! Eine kostet doch um die 200 Tacken, oder nicht? So ein backup möchte ich auch wohl haben!! :-D


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Veit ich bin ja coole Beifänge von dir gewohnt (ich kann nur Hecht), aber der Butt auf Gummin schießt ja mal den Vogel ab. Geile Sache!

Ich habe gestern allerdings auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich ein und denselben Hecht innerhalb weniger Würfe drei (!) mal auf einen 11cm langen Kopyto fing... |bigeyes


----------



## Siever (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sooo, neben einigen Barschen und Zandern war mein Highlight der letzten Tage dieser 92er Hecht am leichten Gerät... . Seit heute habe ich endlich eine neue Kamera und ein Stativ zum Angeln. Jetzt kann alles nur besser werden!

Ich wünsch euch stramme Leinen!

http://img580.*ih.us/img580/5931/hecht2.jpg


----------



## Frettchen82 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Was eine vernünftige Größe ist, scheint wohl Ansichtssache zu sein, ich sehe die Bilder allerdings nur automatisch verkleinert, seidenn ich klicke sie entsprechend an.



so 150 kb reichen satt einen Fisch darzustellen. Lafe dir mal IrfanView oder so runter. Damit geht da Super und DSL light user haben auch was an deinen fängen.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
ich konnte gestern nach erfolglosem Nachtansitz auf Zander am Morgen noch einen Hecht rauskitzeln.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri in die Runde!!! Einige traumhafte Fänge dabei!!!!

@Franz_16: Petri und coole Aktion mit dem Code im Bild #6


----------



## Barbenspezi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Dirty Old Man
Finde deinen Hund auf den Fotos einfach Klasse. Unser Hund macht es genauso. Steht völlig begeistert und neugierig daneben, wenn etwas aus dem Wasser kommt und freut sich fast mehr als das Herrchen |supergri
Petri zum Rapfen!


----------



## Bobster (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> ... . Seit heute habe ich endlich eine neue Kamera und ein Stativ zum Angeln. Jetzt kann alles nur besser werden!


 
...und endlich jemand mit
"schwarz-weiß" Foto !

#6


----------



## Ndber (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habs gestern nach der Arbeit auch endlich mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft.
Hat sich dann auch gelohnt: Hecht 63 bei 3Pfund und ein 
30er Barsch, beides auf einen 4er Mepps.
Nichts aussergewöhnliches, ich hab mich aber sehr über die beiden gefreut!


----------



## mathei (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bin heute eigentlich nur zum bootschuppen gefahren um mein angelzeug zu holen.  naja wo ich schon mal da war. kurzer ausflug auf den see. super welle. bin schön nass geworden. als belohnung gab es einen 63er Hecht. nicht der grösste aber immerhin.


----------



## Chondro-Dreams (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grade eine runde an der Ruhr gewesen mit erfolg zwei Barsche und zwei Hechte einer davon mit schöne 86 cm.:l

Allen Fische gehts gut und schwimmen wieder.#h


----------



## jkc (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jeah geil! "Stilecht" mit Alditüte 



Grüß JK


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war getsern auch endlich mal wieder erfoglreich beim Spinnfischen am Rhein. Es gab zwar keine Riesenfische, aber immerhin einige schöne Fische bis ~70cm. Hier mal zwei davon.


fischreiche Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Männer,

gratulation zu den Fängen, einige schöne Fische sind ja dabei...#6

Ich war heute mal eine Runde am Vereinssee unterwegs und wurde zuerst von schwarzen Wolken begrüßt, die sich dann aber gott sei dank gleich wieder verflüchtigeten.

Nach über zwei Stunden ohne jeglichen Biss, spürte ich dann doch mal einen kurzen Ruck in der Rute, der aber leider nicht am Haken hing.
Weitere 30 Minuten später, war meine Teichrunde beendet und ich war - zugegeben - leicht gefrustet. |supergri

Da ich allerdingts keine Lust hatte nichts zu fangen, ging ich nochmal zurück an die Stelle, wo zuvor der einzige Kontakt gewesen war und ich hatte Glück!!!

Erster Wurf und Treffer - eine schöne 92er Hechtdame landete nach kurzem Drill in meinen Armen. :vik: 

Nach 2 kurzen Fotos und einem Kuss, durfte sie wieder zurück und ich erklärte den Angeltag für erfolgreich beendet#6


----------



## Schwichte (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo war am Freitag am Mittellandkanal, Frühs vor der Spätschicht und konnte in kurzer Zeit 2 Zander fangen. Der kleine war mitte 50 und der bessere 86 

LG und viel glück am Wasser


----------



## Bruno 01 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Jeah geil! "Stilecht" mit Alditüte
> 
> 
> 
> Grüß JK


 

Goiler Smiley #6

Und Goiler Kommentar #6

Petri den anderen Fängern 


Bruno #h


----------



## Achim_68 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr Eure Streitigkeiten via PM ausfechten würdet...hört bitte auf hier den Thread vollzumüllen - Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So isses, deswegen den Kram gelöscht..


----------



## Veit (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Bei mir gab es am Wochenende eine ganze Reihe Zander, deren Größen sich aber leider durchweg in Grenzen hielten. Zwischendrin gab es immerhin einen schönen Fast-40er-Barsch, der einen 16er Stint-Shad nahezu komplett inhaliert hat.


----------



## hanzz (23. Juli 2012)

Sind ja mal wieder tolle Fische hier.
Vor allem die Barschbombe von Dir Veit.

Petri


----------



## minden (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Bilder dabei (naja nicht alle)...echt schicke Fische.....

Wir konnten auch schon ein paar gute erwischen
Hier ein kleiner Auszug....


----------



## randio (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Minden!!!

Da brauchste aber viele Aldi Tüten...


----------



## MeisterFische (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war eben mit Unterstützung von meinem kleinen Cousin wieder los! Gab 5 Barsche von zweien hab ich allerdings nur nen Foto gemacht! Gab auch endlich mal wieder nen besseren Barsch!

3Barsche und 1 dicken Döbel hab ich leider noch verloren da die Chubby Drillinge wohl langsam den Geist aufgeben, naja muss ich dann wohl austauschen.

mfg


----------



## Pfiffikuss (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Minden

Petri...prächtige Fische und geile Bilder!!!#6

Vermute das der Waller in der Heimat gefangen worden ist....?!

gruß peter


----------



## Frettchen82 (23. Juli 2012)

Weil einiges wohl gelöscht wurde eh man es lesen konnte!!!


----------



## minden (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Grysli
Kp, was du mir sagen willst,...kannst mir aber gerne eine PM schicken, ich hatte dies nur als Hinweis geschrieben weil sowas in NL nicht gerne gesehen ist und ich mich als Gast einfach an die Sitten und Gebräuche anpasse, mehr nicht. Keine Ahnung warum du hier gleich n 100-Zeiler verfasst mit für mich komischen Ansichten|rolleyes

Wenn du ein Kollege von "Badboy" bist dann sprich doch mit ihm nochmal drüber, ich meine er kennt sich was das angeht schon ganz gut aus...

Gruß und cool down#h

PS: Für den kleinen Hinweis von mir ne "Warnung" kassieren find ich aber auch schon arg seltsam...is ja nicht so das ich hier viel poste oder viel über Fangbilder nösel;+

Sei es drum.....weiter machen, bin dann mal wieder weg#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dass man immer wieder den OT-Kram löschen muss...

Wenn ihr Probleme miteinander habt, macht das per PN aus..

Spart mir Arbeit und euch Verwarnungen..


----------



## hechtomat77 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Warum wurde mein Post gelöscht?;+

Dann halt noch einmal....

@Minden: Schöne Fische und super Fotos#6

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern mal wieder an meinem Lieblingssee.
Und was soll ich sagen, die 50km Anfahrt haben sich gelohnt.

Bin früh morgens um vier ausm Haus um gegen fünf am Wasser zu sein. Dort angekommen bemerkte ich dass das Wasser sehr klar war.
Die Köderwahl viel also eher Naturfarben aus. 
Und schon nach kurzer Zeit und ein paar Würfen der erste 18er Barsch auf 3er Mepps. Nach weiteren drei Barschen um halb neun dann der erste Hecht mit 49cm. Danach ging erst mal zwei Stunden nix, bis ein weiterer Hecht mit ca. 45cm nach meinem Mepps mit Gummifischchen dran schnappte.
Nach 5-6 Nachläufern und Abschüttlern wieder mal ein ca. 20er Barsch auf nen 7cm Rapala- Wobbler in schwarz/silber.
Das waren jetzt natürlich alles nur Babys, aber die vielen Bisse sind an dem See eher selten und ich freute mich schon wie Bolle.
Hatte die Heimreise ursprünglich gegen 13:30 geplant, aber da war irgend etwas, was mir sagte, bleib noch ein wenig. 
Und um 14:30 Uhr war die Rute krum! 
Nach einem heftigen Drill kam eine schöne Hechtdame ans Tageslicht. Die gute maß 68cm war wohlgenährt und makellos.
Ich liebe Hechte!!!!
Was ein super Angeltag. 
Hatte leider nur das Handy dabei, weswegen die Fotos nicht so doll sind. 
Ein Petri in die Runde!


----------



## minden (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und noch ein paar|rolleyes#h


----------



## minden (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

.....


----------



## Schucki (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

ich konnte am 13.7 meinen Ersten Zander in diesem Jahr überlisten. 
Er konnte einem kleinem Rotaugen auf Grund nicht Wiederstehen.
75cm misst er.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.#6
Hier mal meine von gestern von heute, etwas bescheiden, aber ich habe ja noch 3 Wochen...|rolleyes

88er Hecht auf Pike Shaker.  

 ein 73 auch auf Pike Shaker.​ 

 73er Zander auf Pike Shaker​ 

 und ein 76er Zander auf Pike Fighter Wobbler​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

[FONT=&quot]Petri Minden und Tommi[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hier ein paar Urlaubsfische von letzter Wochen. Gefischt wurde in Holland, Weser und am Rhein. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

weitere Bilder


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Minden u. Badboy
Da habt Ihr ja mal wieder ordentlich zugeschlagen. Aber das kennt man ja von Euch...#h

Der hier ist von gerade
111cm auf Pike Shaker​


----------



## Finke20 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Wie gestern angekündigt ging es heute um 5:00, mit Fussy auf die Peene.
Nicht eine Welle ist zu sehen und die Sonne ging auch schon auf.

Wir konnten reichlich Bewegung auf der Oberflächen beobachten. Also ist Topwater angesagt,es dauerte auch nicht lange, bist die ersten Fische gefallen an den Ködern fanden. Es sind vorrangig Barsche und einige sehr große Rapfen. Aber alles nur schau, es blieb nichts hängen #d.

Es knallte und platsche überall, es ging nicht an die Haken.

Neuer Spot und auch hier viel Bewegung im Wasser.
Siehe da vor dem Seerosenfeld konnte ich meinen ersten Barsch für diesen Tag verhaften.

http://img35.*ih.us/img35/9854/25071.jpg

Weiter ging es und es dauerte nicht lange, bis der nächste richtig hing.

http://img687.*ih.us/img687/6275/25072n.jpg


Fussy hatte bis zu diesen Zeitpunkt, noch nichts ans Band bekommen.
Er ist solange er mit mir angeln gewesen ist, noch nie Schneider gewesen uns so sollte es auch heute sein.


http://img853.*ih.us/img853/9985/25073.jpg


Ab 8:00 ist alles vorbei gewesen. So ging wieder ein schöner Angeltag vorbei.


----------



## AnglerPSF (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Als ich am Montag im örtlichen Angelladen mal wieder vor der Kunstköder-Grabbelkiste stehen blieb, fiel mir so ein Gummifrosch für das Oberflächenfischen auf. Da ich das noch nie richtig probiert hatte, nahm ich den Frosch einfach mal mit um das ganze bei Gelegenheit einmal auszuprobieren.
Heute morgen fiel ich dann früh aus dem Bett, ein Blick nach draußen. Blauer Himmel, kaum Wind. Müssten doch gute Bedingungen fürs Oberflächenangeln sein. Also habe ich mir meine eigentliche Jigrute geschnappt und habe mich zu einer Stelle an einem Fluss mit ordentlich Seerosenfeldern aufgemacht.
Frosch montiert, an der ersten Stelle ging nichts. An der zweiten ging es dann rund. Erster Biss, nicht hängen geblieben. Mit den Bissen zwei bis vier war es nicht anders. Natürlich war Ernüchterung dabei, aber die Bisse gaben auch ordentlich Antrieb es weiter zu versuchen. Der fünfte hing dann endlich. Er wird ungefähr mitte 50 gewesen sein.
An der nächsten Stelle hatte ich dann erneut zwei Fehlbisse und einen letzten, der wohl knapp über 60 cm hatte konnte ich noch zum Landgang überreden.
Alles in allem habe ich bei der Hitze geschwitzt wie sonst was, aber das war es wert. Innerhalb von zwei Stunden hatte ich noch nie so viele Hechtbisse und die Hechtattacken an der Oberfläche sind einfach unbeschreiblich. Nun brauch ich erstmal neue Gummifrösche, der aus der Grabbelkiste hat heftige Gebrauchsspuren... :q

Anbei die Hechte, nicht die besten Bilder, aber geht. #6


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



AnglerPSF schrieb:


> Als ich am Montag im örtlichen Angelladen mal wieder vor der Kunstköder-Grabbelkiste stehen blieb, fiel mir so ein Gummifrosch für das Oberflächenfischen auf. Da ich das noch nie richtig probiert hatte, nahm ich den Frosch einfach mal mit um das ganze bei Gelegenheit einmal auszuprobieren.
> Heute morgen fiel ich dann früh aus dem Bett, ein Blick nach draußen. Blauer Himmel, kaum Wind. Müssten doch gute Bedingungen fürs Oberflächenangeln sein. Also habe ich mir meine eigentliche Jigrute geschnappt und habe mich zu einer Stelle an einem Fluss mit ordentlich Seerosenfeldern aufgemacht.
> Frosch montiert, an der ersten Stelle ging nichts. An der zweiten ging es dann rund. Erster Biss, nicht hängen geblieben. Mit den Bissen zwei bis vier war es nicht anders. Natürlich war Ernüchterung dabei, aber die Bisse gaben auch ordentlich Antrieb es weiter zu versuchen. Der fünfte hing dann endlich. Er wird ungefähr mitte 50 gewesen sein.
> An der nächsten Stelle hatte ich dann erneut zwei Fehlbisse und einen letzten, der wohl knapp über 60 cm hatte konnte ich noch zum Landgang überreden.
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Oberflächenfischen ist der absolute  Adrenalinkick, da die Bisse sichtbar werden und Die Fische teilweise komplett aus dem Wasser springen. Wenn eine Welle hinter dem Köder aus dem Nichts ein großes Maul frei gibt, bekomme ich fast nen Herzkasper... Ich mag diese Angelei. #6


----------



## cHHristian (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


>



wasn das für ne rute? der griff sieht schön lang aus, auch vor der rolle, so eine suche ich noch, da mir bei meiner aspius der griff vor der rolle irgendwie zu kurz ist, häng da mit den fingern immer an dieser öse.


----------



## flotterOtto (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hallo ihr lieben! :vik:

leider schaffe ich es aus zeitlichen gründen nicht an meinen lieblingsfluss, deshalb werden kurz und knapp die heimatlichen gefilden unsicher gemacht. :q

daten: 89 cm; 6 kg

dies ist mein erster zander auf wobbler. biss und drill bleiben  unvergessen! aber nicht nur ich hab mich gefreut, nein, auch meine  tochter war sichtlich begeistert von diesem fang. hehe

in diesem sinne, bis bald... Thomas.


----------



## hechtomat77 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes petri zum Zander#6
Das letzte Foto ist der Hammer. Deine Tochter sieht richtig klein aus gegen den Zander:q

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## flotterOtto (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

oh ja, ich hab auch nicht schlecht geguckt hihi

es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie groß doch solch raubfische werden können.

PS: ich glaub meine tochter hätte auch auf ihm "reiten" können#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



flotterOtto schrieb:


> oh ja, ich hab auch nicht schlecht geguckt hihi
> 
> es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie groß doch solch raubfische werden können.
> 
> PS: ich glaub meine tochter hätte auch auf ihm "reiten" können#6



Petri zu dem feisten Räuber! #6

Das letzte Bild weckt Erinnerungen in mir. |kopfkrat
Es war im Herbst 1994. Damals bekam ich einen Hecht von 122 cm und 23 Pfund. Zu Hause angekommen wollten meine Kinder - der Sohn war damals 7 Jahre und 1,22 m groß und die Tochter 4 Jahre und knapp einen Meter groß - unbedingt mit auf dem Foto sein. Leider hatte ich damals noch keine digitale Kammera. Aber es sind tolle Fotos geworden. Zunächst mit angstvollen Blicken von meiner Tochter, später lächelnd und an Papas Schulter angeleht mit dem Hecht an der Seite. 
Waren das noch Zeiten........ |rolleyes

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## MDieken (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Petri zu dem feisten Räuber! #6
> 
> Das letzte Bild weckt Erinnerungen in mir. |kopfkrat
> Es war im Herbst 1994. Damals bekam ich einen Hecht von 122 cm und 23 Pfund. Zu Hause angekommen wollten meine Kinder - der Sohn war damals 7 Jahre und 1,22 m groß und die Tochter 4 Jahre und knapp einen Meter groß - unbedingt mit auf dem Foto sein. Leider hatte ich damals noch keine digitale Kammera. Aber es sind tolle Fotos geworden. Zunächst mit angstvollen Blicken von meiner Tochter, später lächelnd und an Papas Schulter angeleht mit dem Hecht an der Seite.
> ...



Moin,
das glaub ich Dir zu gerne. Ich weiß selber noch wie das war als ich so 6 Jahre alt war ( bin jetzt 14, also noch garnicht solange her ) ) , wie es ist neben einem Hecht zustehen, der genauso groß ist wie einer selbst )

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## flotterOtto (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hach schön! So muss das sein....


----------



## aquamik (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einfach klasse Bilder. Dickes Petri.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach einem ganzen Tag nichts fangen, gab es dann wenigstens einen Trost 82er.​ Leider nur mit der Reserve Kamera aufgenommen.​


----------



## jvonzun (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> @jvonzun: .... Ich hoffe es folgen noch tolle Bilder mit der üblichen schweizerischen Qualität


 
sorry für die späte Antwort. Bin direkt nach meinem Norwegen-Urlaub nach Südfrankreich (kein Fischen!)

ich war in Havoysund, es gibt dort unglaublich viele Butts, die jedoch selten grösser als 1,4m werden. Wenn man die richtigen Tricks kennt, ist es fast ein Kinderspiel,sie zu fangen,ansonsten auch nicht ganz so einfach. Durchschnittsgrösse war ca. 1m.

Selbst von der Unterkunft erwischten wir sie mit unseren Hechtgummis.

Hier noch einige Fotos von dort (ich hoffe,dass ist hier nicht der falsche Ort dafür!?!)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Waren Gestern spontan in Holland und konnten ein paar schöne Zander fangen....


----------



## derleineangler (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schicke Stachelritter da oben,  Digges Petri !
Hier mein neuester Leinemeter : http://www.youtube.com/user/derleineangler
Grüße,
jörg


----------



## Frettchen82 (27. Juli 2012)

derkleineangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schicke Stachelritter da oben,  Digges Petri !
> Hier mein neuester Leinemeter : http://www.youtube.com/user/derleineangler
> Grüße,
> jörg



Petri. War jetzt 2 tage in hannover und ärgere mich gerade um so mehr das ich ohne angeln an der leine spatzieren war.


----------



## _Pipo_ (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern !

Bei der Hitze wollen die Hechte bei mir nicht so, nur die Schniepel gehen momentan gut, ein 68er gabs auf KöFi, den konnte ich allerdings schonmal landen, hat eine recht markante Narbe.

P.S. 12cm Barsch auf 5er Spinner ist wohl neuer Größenwahnrekord.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal drei von heute
102 cm​ 

 74er​ 

 60er​


----------



## TJ. (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So zur einführung kurz die Story von vorgestern.

Ich war auch wieder los und bin diesmal leider ohne Bild nach Hause. Ich muss gestehen ich bin den bezwinger meiner zanderkombi begegnet nachdem ich mit der Rute und Rolle schon Dutzende Waller bis 160-170cm erfolgreich landen konnte war hier Schluss. Eigentlich sollte es auf Hecht Gehn stahlvorfach und 9cm wobbler waren angesagt. Nach einer Weile kam der Biss den ich anfangs schlecht einordnen konnte nach den ersten Fluchten war klar wieder ein Wels und definitiv größer als die letzten 10 die ich Juni/Juli fangen konnte. Dennoch so groß hätte ich ihn nach den ersten Fluchten nicht geschätzt nachdem er sich aber im drill fast ablegte und sich langsamm gegen die strömung in Bewegung setzte war klar der ist doch ne ecke größer. Nachdem ich den Fisch doch mal zum umdrehen überreden konnte und wieder Schnur gewann sah ich ihn kurz vor einer Flucht das erste mal im Vergleich zu den letzten ein Gigant 180-190 auf jeden fall wenn der Fisch wollte nahm er sich Schnur und das ohne das meine vorher schon zum bersten gekrümmte Rute was ausrichten konnte. Ich war am limit und so kam es wie es kommen musste nach wahnsinnigen 15min was bei meiner drillart sehr sehr lang ist passierte es dann der Fisch zog bei einer weiteren unaufhaltbaren Flucht ohne auch nur irgendwie müde zu wirken über eine Kante und die Schnur war schlapp. Diese kraft und Ausdauer war einfach zu viel für meine Kombi. Schade ich hätt ihn euch gerne gezeigt aber es hat nicht sollen sein. In nächster zeit werd ich wohl mehr mit der wallerrute unterwegs sein ich hab ja noch ne Rechnung offen.

So angesportn von der Niederlage zog ich abends nochmals los aber wie es kommen musste auf die Welskombi ging nichts. Also nahm ich mir vor ab sofort gehts mit der Welskobi los biss ich mein Ziel erreicht hab. Ich ging davon aus das wird wochen dauern. Aber egal dann wär es halt so.
Freitag konnte ich früher feierabend machen und nach der aktion vom vortag war klar ich musste fischen gehn. Gesagt getan die Welskombi war bereit und ich noch viel mehr. Anfangs fischte ich mit Gummi ein 13cm Kopyto kam zum einsatz. Irgendwann dann mal Biss aber der Wiederstand war nur minimal und so kam ohne große Gegenwehr ein ca 50er Zander zum vorschein. Am Welsgerät kein gegner. Köderwechsel weiter gehts ein großer wobbler musste her der gestern biss schließlich auch auf einen wobbler nur diesmal sollte es Wallertauglich sein. Nach etwa 10 würfen erfolgte dann der Biss sofort war klar diesmal war es ein Waller und nachdem dieser Fisch einige fluchten hingelegt hatte war klar der ist wieder besser. nach ca 5min drill sah man ihn dann und ein paar weitere fluchten später war er landebereit.
Wallergriff und geschafft.
Hier ist er












1,86m und geschätzte 45kg schwer
Das es so schnell geht hab ich selbst nicht für möglich gehalten


Gruß Thomas


----------



## erik88 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zumfisch  wo hast ihn gefangen wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## TJ. (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles im Neckar 35C Außentemperatur und angenehme 23C Wassertemperatur  Gruß Thomas


----------



## carpfisherbasti (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Diesen 71er hab ich beim Karpfenangeln, früh um 1:20 glaub ich...auf Wurm/Mais Kombi und Futterkorb gefangen
Der hat losgemacht sag ich euch, das Wurmvorfach war vorne im Maul gehakt und ich konnte es danach wieder verwenden...keine Druckstellen nix xD


----------



## MDieken (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



carpfisherbasti schrieb:


> Diesen 71er hab ich beim Karpfenangeln, früh um 1:20 glaub ich...auf Wurm/Mais Kombi und Futterkorb gefangen
> Der hat losgemacht sag ich euch, das Wurmvorfach war vorne im Maul gehakt und ich konnte es danach wieder verwenden...keine Druckstellen nix xD



Moin,
schöne Zeichnung hat er. Petri zum Fisch.

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## carpfisherbasti (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@MDieken,
danke dir ebenfalls ein dickes Petri
 Grüße ausm Spreewald


----------



## MDieken (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,
Spreewald? Zufällig in der nähe von Senftenberg?

Gruß


----------



## carpfisherbasti (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nein, ich wohne in Neu Zauche in der Nähe von Lübben...Cottbus ist ganz in der Nähe

NUR DIE BSG


----------



## er2de2 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



cHHristian schrieb:


> wasn das für ne rute? der griff sieht schön lang aus, auch vor der rolle, so eine suche ich noch, da mir bei meiner aspius der griff vor der rolle irgendwie zu kurz ist, häng da mit den fingern immer an dieser öse.



@cHHristian

Ich denke mal es ist eine Custom-Rute!


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@TJ. 

Ein klasse Fisch!
Meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch dazu. #6


----------



## jvonzun (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war gestern auch wieder einmal im Süsswasser unterwegs und es gab einige Hechte sowie übermütige Barsche.


----------



## mathei (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

übermut tut selten gut. muss ein harter drill gewesen sein.
petri zum hecht |wavey:


----------



## derleineangler (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das war ein echt anhängliches Kerlchen : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX_dfVy31aI
:l


----------



## jonnythemaster (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kurz und bündig...klasse video...#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe auch mal wieder welche
ein 80er​ 


 einen 75er​ 

 und einen 90er​


----------



## Schlebusch (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute wieder am Vereinssee unterwegs. Gab einige Barsche keiner kleiner als 17cm und keiner Größer als 20cm. Total komisch sonst ist ja immer mal einer dazwischen der größer oder noch kleiner ist aber nicht an meiner Stelle.
Köder war wieder nur der Fox Rage Slick Stick SR Cool Herring in 6cm.
Derzeit der einzige Köder der mir Fisch bringt.
Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach größeren finde sie aber absolut nicht auch nicht auf Gummifisch.
Wills mal demnächst mit Köfis ausprobieren. Wenn sich da auch nichts tut werden wohl absolut keine größeren Barsche an der Stelle sein.


----------



## Micha El (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Tommi-Engel,

schöne fänge! darf ich fragen wo du unterwegs warst?

MfG


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Micha El schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi-Engel,
> 
> schöne fänge! darf ich fragen wo du unterwegs warst?
> 
> MfG



Ja klar, wie immer in Holland...:m


----------



## MDieken (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,
heute mit nem 3 cm Gummi unterwegs gewesen, nach 2 Miniaturbarschen, biss dann ein Hecht. 54 Zentimeter. 

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland !

Gruß Mirco


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tage gibt es ........  |bigeyes

Gegen 05:30 Uhr klingelte gestern - am Sonntag :q - mein Wecker. Wer will am Sontag auch schon ausschlafen. |rolleyes
Nach dem Frühstück und dem verpacken des Angelgerätes ging es Richtung Niederrhein dem Zander entgegen. Wirklich oft war ich dieses Jahr noch nicht auf Zander los, aber jedesmal erfolgreich. An der Größe muß ich aber noch arbeiten. Verabredet hatte ich mich am Zielort um 08:00 Uhr mit Alex. Er meldete sich kurz zuvor und sagte, dass er etwa 30 Minuten später kommt. Also machte ich mich schon mal auf zum Gevatter Rhein. Einige Angler waren schon dort. Allerdings hatten die auch schon die Nacht am Wasser verbracht. Nach deren Aussagen jedoch ohne Erfolg. Na ja, dachte ich, Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle besser.  Ich ging eine Buhne weiter und begann den Spot ab zu fischen. Zunächst mit Wobbler. Das allerdings ohne Erfolg. Dann wechselte ich auf einen Fin-S. Nach einigen Würfen entlang der Strömungskante, warf ich den Köder einfach mal ins Buhnenfeld. Nachdem ich den Grundkontakt spürte, bekann ich mit dem "Faullenzen". Nach knapp 10 Sekunden schlug es in der Rute ein. |bigeyes Der Anhieb kam sofort. Schwere Bewegungen am anderen Ende der Schnur ließen meinen Puls deutlich höher schlagen. Ohne "Pumpbewegungen" ging nichts. Die Rute war zum Halbkreis gebogen, die fest eingestellte Bremse gab jedoch keinen Zentimeter Schnur frei. Langsam keimte die Hoffnung in mir auf, die "Großmutter aller Zander" am Haken zu haben. Nach gut 5 Minuten hatte ich den Fisch direkt vor mir. Allerdings wollte er nicht wirklich das Tageslicht sehen. Also noch ein wenig den Druck forciert. Mit Erfolg. Doch was war das! |bigeyes Zum Vorschein kam nicht der erhoffte Großzander, sondern ein Waller! Jetzt war mir auch klar, warum ich mich so mühen mußte. Der Jighaken saß im Rücken fest und der Waller hatte sich 2 mal in die Schnur eingewickelt. Vermessen habe ich den Waller nicht, da ich ihn nicht entnehmen wollte. Eine sinnvolle Verwertung kam mir bei der Größe dieses Fisches für mich als Strohwittwer nicht in den Sinn. Ich schätzte den Waller auf ca. 1 m. Quer gehakt durchaus eine Herrausforderung für das Gerät. Kurz darauf stieß Alex zu mir, der zuvor auf einer anderen Buhne einen kleinen Zander überlisten konnte. Anschließend fischten wir gemeinsam weiter, jedoch ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. Lediglich die Fotos waren Beweis für den Erfolg zuvor. Gegen 12:00 Uhr verabschiedete sich Alex von mir. Ich beschloss eine weitere Buhne zu befischen. An dieser hatte ich noch nie zuvor gefischt. Am Buhnenkopf warf ich den Köder an der Gleithangseite an die Strömungskante. Der Spot war recht tief im Verhältnis zu den anderen Buhnen. Ich jigte den Köder voller Konzentration auf mich zu. Wie aus dem NICHTS schlug es in meine Rute ein. Was war das!? |bigeyes Die Rute war sowas von krumm und die fest eingestellte Bremse konnte nicht ansatzweise verhindern, daß mein Widersacher schnell und kraftvoll Schnur von der Rolle riss! |bigeyes Der Fisch stoppte kurz und ich gewann etwa 3 Meter Schnur. Sagenhaft kräftige Schüttelbewegungen machten sich bis in mein Handgelenk bemerkbar und schon wurde wieder Schnur von der Rolle gerissen. Dieses wiederholte sich gut 3 Minuten und ich hatte den Fisch schon bis gut 5 Meter vor meine Fische gebracht.
Plötzlich federte die Rute zurück und ich hätte dabei fast den festen Stand verloren. Sch....... #q#q#q
WARUM !!!  Ich hätte meinen Gegner nur zugerne gesehen.  Das 0,35 mm FC-Vorfach war gerissen. Es war aber nicht aufgerauht. Diese Ungewissheit ob meines Gegners wird mich wohl noch eine Weile beschäftigen, ohne Aussicht auf eine befriedigende Antwort. Einen Zander schließe ich nach den schnellen Fluchten eigentlich aus. Bleibt nur noch der Waller, Hecht (sehr großer), oder ...... vielleicht ein großer Lachs!? #c

TL

Rolf   #h

P.S.   Wenn ich es schaffe, reiche ich am Wochenende die Bilder des "gefangenen" Wallers nach.


----------



## MDieken (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Tage gibt es ........  |bigeyes
> 
> Gegen 05:30 Uhr klingelte gestern - am Sonntag :q - mein Wecker. Wer will am Sontag auch schon ausschlafen. |rolleyes
> Nach dem Frühstück und dem verpacken des Angelgerätes ging es Richtung Niederrhein dem Zander entgegen. Wirklich oft war ich dieses Jahr noch nicht auf Zander los, aber jedesmal erfolgreich. An der Größe muß ich aber noch arbeiten. Verabredet hatte ich mich am Zielort um 08:00 Uhr mit Alex. Er meldete sich kurz zuvor und sagte, dass er etwa 30 Minuten später kommt. Also machte ich mich schon mal auf zum Gevatter Rhein. Einige Angler waren schon dort. Allerdings hatten die auch schon die Nacht am Wasser verbracht. Nach deren Aussagen jedoch ohne Erfolg. Na ja, dachte ich, Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle besser.  Ich ging eine Buhne weiter und begann den Spot ab zu fischen. Zunächst mit Wobbler. Das allerdings ohne Erfolg. Dann wechselte ich auf einen Fin-S. Nach einigen Würfen entlang der Strömungskante, warf ich den Köder einfach mal ins Buhnenfeld. Nachdem ich den Grundkontakt spürte, bekann ich mit dem "Faullenzen". Nach knapp 10 Sekunden schlug es in der Rute ein. |bigeyes Der Anhieb kam sofort. Schwere Bewegungen am anderen Ende der Schnur ließen meinen Puls deutlich höher schlagen. Ohne "Pumpbewegungen" ging nichts. Die Rute war zum Halbkreis gebogen, die fest eingestellte Bremse gab jedoch keinen Zentimeter Schnur frei. Langsam keimte die Hoffnung in mir auf, die "Großmutter aller Zander" am Haken zu haben. Nach gut 5 Minuten hatte ich den Fisch direkt vor mir. Allerdings wollte er nicht wirklich das Tageslicht sehen. Also noch ein wenig den Druck forciert. Mit Erfolg. Doch was war das! |bigeyes Zum Vorschein kam nicht der erhoffte Großzander, sondern ein Waller! Jetzt war mir auch klar, warum ich mich so mühen mußte. Der Jighaken saß im Rücken fest und der Waller hatte sich 2 mal in die Schnur eingewickelt. Vermessen habe ich den Waller nicht, da ich ihn nicht entnehmen wollte. Eine sinnvolle Verwertung kam mir bei der Größe dieses Fisches für mich als Strohwittwer nicht in den Sinn. Ich schätzte den Waller auf ca. 1 m. Quer gehakt durchaus eine Herrausforderung für das Gerät. Kurz darauf stieß Alex zu mir, der zuvor auf einer anderen Buhne einen kleinen Zander überlisten konnte. Anschließend fischten wir gemeinsam weiter, jedoch ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. Lediglich die Fotos waren Beweis für den Erfolg zuvor. Gegen 12:00 Uhr verabschiedete sich Alex von mir. Ich beschloss eine weitere Buhne zu befischen. An dieser hatte ich noch nie zuvor gefischt. Am Buhnenkopf warf ich den Köder an der Gleithangseite an die Strömungskante. Der Spot war recht tief im Verhältnis zu den anderen Buhnen. Ich jigte den Köder voller Konzentration auf mich zu. Wie aus dem NICHTS schlug es in meine Rute ein. Was war das!? |bigeyes Die Rute war sowas von krumm und die fest eingestellte Bremse konnte nicht ansatzweise verhindern, daß mein Widersacher schnell und kraftvoll Schnur von der Rolle riss! |bigeyes Der Fisch stoppte kurz und ich gewann etwa 3 Meter Schnur. Sagenhaft kräftige Schüttelbewegungen machten sich bis in mein Handgelenk bemerkbar und schon wurde wieder Schnur von der Rolle gerissen. Dieses wiederholte sich gut 3 Minuten und ich hatte den Fisch schon bis gut 5 Meter vor meine Fische gebracht.
> ...



Moin,
petri zum Waller. Muss ein geiler Drill gewesen sein. War der zweite Drill denn heftiger als der erste?

Petril Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs....
Hier einer von gerade, genau ein Meter.
​


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



flotterOtto schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben! :vik:
> 
> leider schaffe ich es aus zeitlichen gründen nicht an meinen lieblingsfluss, deshalb werden kurz und knapp die heimatlichen gefilden unsicher gemacht. :q
> 
> ...



Petri Dikker und wie immer eine Frechheit ;-) von Dir...

Ich freu mich am WE dem Profi auf die Rute zu schauen :q


----------



## Veit (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Größere Zander waren bei mir in den letzten Tagen eher rar, aber Schneider bin ich zum Glück nie geblieben. :q


----------



## Donald84 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Veit: Dickes Petri! Hast du den Aal (das obere Foto) auf Gummifisch gefangen?


----------



## Veit (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Donald84: Der war nur unabsichtlich gehakt. ;-) Aber trotzdem nett Überraschung. Ein paar Schleicher gabs aber auch bei gezielten Ansitzen.


----------



## pikehunter (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Veit

Petri Heil zu deinen Fängen!

Sag mal, was ist das für ein Stock den du da zum Faulenzen benutzt?

Grüsse
pikehunter


----------



## soadillusion (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal der Fang von gestern Abend!

Die Barsche zwischen 25-30 cm und die Aale zwischen 55-65 cm.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwei von gerade
Barsch 41 cm auf Sniper Shad  

 und ein Zander mit 85 cm auch auf Sniper Shad​


----------



## Norge Fan (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit und Tommi. Richtig feine Fische #6.


----------



## mathei (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Petri Veit und Tommi. Richtig feine Fische #6.


 
nein, nein, nein. von mir kein petri mehr. die beiden sind keine irdischen angler. petris bekommen nur noch die irdischen. :q#h


----------



## Dirty Old Man (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hoi all.

ich weiss ja nicht wie es bei euch läuft....
aber der tegelersee fordert im moment alles an können, um an den fisch  zu kommen. die up and downs der temperaturen ist nicht gerade  förderlich.

die beute von heute:

squirell67





squirell76





dazu gabs noch 2x rapfen. der eine kam kurz vorm boot wieder los. der  zweite hatte es tatsächlich geschafft 2x um einen eisenpoller zu  schwimmen. wäre florian nicht gewesen, wäre der 80er squad minnow auch  weg gewesen.

in den vergangenen tage gabs die hier:





















alles nix dolles, aber ein paar pics von draussen.

tight lines
marco


----------



## mathei (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

was heist nix dolles. schöne fische. petri. und bello schaut interessiert zu.


----------



## zander-dieter (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zander fang in schweden von mir selber gesponsort befor die politik und banker unser geld vernichten !

senioren angel trappenkamp auf tour in schweden
mit 4 mann machten wir uns auf nach schweden värmland zander und hecht
der vermieter hatte 4 angelboote bereitgestellt !






haus mit sauna und tv sat 
1.5 std von göteborg und oslo also nicht weit im glaskoogen natrschutzgebiet nähe nysäter  wo die vikinger wohnen und svanskoog





1 woche mehrere kleine hechte aber die mehrzahl 9,5 kg hechte  1 meter lang
die zander um die 60 cm wurden alle von unserem mitgereisten koch hergerichtet und von uns verputzt......

hier vom letzten winter salmon





als delikatesse gab es elch vom schlachter vom grill !!!!!












die senioren angler trappenkamp


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...geile Truppe...PETRI !!!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von gerade

110 cm ​ 

 und einen knapp 50er 
Der durfte zum Foto aber im Wasser bleiben.​


----------



## mathei (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei mir gab ess heute barsch. 8 stk. von 26- 31 cm habe ich mitgenommen. fangzeit 19 - 20:30 uhr . der rest schwimmt wieder. da geht momentan richtig gut bei uns. 
hier ein 31er.


----------



## olds (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri@ All
Hier mal was von mir!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3681890&postcount=7188
|wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (1. August 2012)

Respekt Tommi!! Wird mal zeit, dass wir zusammen los kommen!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Respekt Tommi!! Wird mal zeit, dass wir zusammen los kommen!!



Müssen wir mal schauen, ob wir das im Winter endlich mal auf die Reihe bekommen....#h

Hier die beiden sind von gerade....
Ein 95er​ 

 und ein 106 cm​ 

 Beide auf Pike Shaker.​


----------



## Meterjäger (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Mendez (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Meterjäger schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri



Machs nicht so spannend, wie groß ist der Latschen?


----------



## ayron (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Müssen wir mal schauen, ob wir das im Winter endlich mal auf die Reihe bekommen....#h
> 
> Hier die beiden sind von gerade....
> Ein 95er​
> ...



Und im Juli jammerte er noch.....ich hab dieses Jahr noch keinen Meter:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ayron schrieb:


> Und im Juli jammerte er noch.....ich hab dieses Jahr noch keinen Meter:m



Jetzt bin ich bei 6 oder 7...:m dieses Jahr
So schnell kann das gehen.....:q


----------



## Fury87 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der Barsch war 45cm und hatte 1,1kg


----------



## mathei (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fury87 schrieb:


> der Barsch war 45cm und hatte 1,1kg


ja geiles ding.petri. ich komm wohl dieses jahr nicht auf ü 40. #q dafür auf masse alles zwischen 25 u 32. jetzt sitz ich auf aal


----------



## Meterjäger (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mendez schrieb:


> Machs nicht so spannend, wie groß ist der Latschen?



45cm und 1,1 kilo!
Hab grad gesehen,das da jemand den Zwillingsbruder des Stacheligen erwischt hat.:vik:

Hups,steht ja unterm Foto!............Poooooinlich


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag zum Post 1170.

Anbei die versprochenen Bilder des Wallers.

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Schlebusch (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute wieder am Vereinssee unterwegs. Heute lief irgendwie garnichts echt mau selbst die Barsche wollten nicht wirklich. Dafür war aber wieder optimales Hechtwetter.
Ausbeute des Tages waren mehrere Hechtnachläufer (alle zwischen 10 und 25cm), vereinzelte Barschattacken, meinen ersten gefangen Barsch auf Skirted Jig (ca. 15cm großer bzw kleiner Barsch) und meinen ersten Hecht des Jahres der auf einen Lucky Craft Pointer gebissen hat. Der Hecht war gleichzeitig auch fast der kapitalste Fisch des Jahres bei mir mit sage und schreibe 22cm :q:q
Irgendwie läuft es jetzt schon zwar deutlich besser als letztes Jahr jedoch alles nur Mickie Maus Fische.
Gehe vielleicht nachher nochwas an den Rhein auf Zander, Barsch und Co. Mal schauen was sich im Dunkeln so überlisten lässt.
Hier noch 3 Fotos von heute...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es einen 90er, auf Pike Fighter Wobbler


----------



## Schlebusch (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So bin wieder da vom Rhein... war mächtig was los vorallem die Rapfen gingen ab wie Schmitz Katze 
Konnte meine ersten Rapfen überhaupt fangen.
Jedoch wie immer dieses Jahr alles kleinere Fische #q
Einmal 20cm und einmal 23cm.
Desweiteren habe ich einen Barsch fangen können mit einer Größe von 20cm. Hätte vor dem Messen schwören können das der dicke 25cm hat aber naja so krass kann man sich täuschen...
Auf Zander ging nichts. Haben zwar im flachen Wasser geraubt es hat aber keiner gebissen.
Ansonsten viele Bisse gehabt aber bis auf die drei Fische konnte ich nichts Hacken. Bilder spar ich mir diesmal zu posten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Augustgewinn:
Quantum Energy Spin 30 ​*





*ENERGY PTI*
Auch unsere beliebte Energy PTi profitierte von den Fortentwicklungen im Rollenbau im Zuge der Entwicklung der Exo und der Smoke. Die von der Grundsubstanz her bewährte Technik wurde nun in einem im Gewicht deutlich reduzierten 
Gehäuse verpackt. Dass „leicht“ aber auch „robust“ bedeuten kann, bewies die Energy PTi im harten Testalltag gleich dutzendfach. Für denjenigen, für den es nicht immer der ganz 
letzte Schrei sein muss, der wird in dieser eleganten Rolle den idealen Kompromis aus Performance, Robustheit und Bezahlbarkeit finden.

TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• Robuster Aluminium-Körper
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium PT Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• 100% wackelfreie Aluminium-Kurbel, daher 
nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere 
Rutenbalance
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu 
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem 
Nickel-Titanium-Material
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer 
mit Anti-Drall-System

Modell:  Energy 30
m/mm : 150 / 0.30
Übersetzung:  5.2 : 1 
Schnureinzug: 79 cm 
Gewicht: 252 g 
Kugellager: 10
unv. PE:   199,00€
weitere Informationen gibt es im aktuellen Quantum-Katalog.



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## _Pipo_ (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach kurzem Abstecher in die Karpfenteiche gings heute früh mal wieder etwas auf Hecht.

5er effzett wurde 2x von mini-Hechten attackiert, dann hab ich mal auf einen etwas größeren Wobbler gewechselt.

Ein paar Minuten später habe ich dann ein Stück zu weit geworfen, dadurch war dann mein Wobbler zwischen dem Kraut anstatt an der Kante, mit dem ersten Zug an der Kurbel kam allerdings auch schon ein Hecht, der war zwar kein Großer, durch das Kraut in der Schnur allerdings nicht einfach zu drillen.






Schade, dass man die Musterung kaum erkennt, der Fisch war schön gezeichnet, sogar am Bauch.


----------



## jens37 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,

Bei mir hat auch nach langen warten die Zandersaison begonnen

nicht übermäßig groß aber immerhin

Gruß Jens
#h


----------



## Lorenz (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zum Thema Zwerge:


----------



## Finke20 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Um 05:00 auf der Peene Frosch38 und ich versuchten heute unser Glück.

Frosch versuchte es mit DS und ich auf Hardbait. Frosch zuppelte einen Minibarsch nach dem anderen, ich nichts.

So ging es auch am nächsten Platz weiter.

Ich kramte jetzt einen 5 Kopyto in Motoroil aus dem Kasten, aber seht selbst.


http://img204.*ih.us/img204/3181/0508128cm.jpg

Auch auf den anderen Fangplätzen, ging es so weiter.
Frosch hatte die Masse und ich viel, viel weniger dafür etwas größer |supergri.

Hier mal der größte Barsch von Frosch. 

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/1583/05082.jpg

Das Fazit von diesem Tag ich hatte 6 Barsche bist 28 cm.

Frosch hatte ca 50 Barsche in der Länge von 6 Meter, natürliche alle hintereinander gelegt :m #h.

Hardbaits nix, Spinner nix nur Gummi brachte heute Fisch.


----------



## MeisterFische (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war eben mal am Vereinsteich gab nen paar Winzlingsbarsche und ne Satzforelle! 
Alles Auf Illex Chubby

mfg


----------



## Norge Fan (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von gestern morgen, auf Köderfisch. Hab ihn nicht gemessen damit er schnell wieder zurück konnte.


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Breitkopfaale zählen ja auch zum Raubfisch

also hier ein Foto:

Ich mit dem Aal






Mein Bruder mit Dem Aal
Fast so groß wie er selbst.






Der aal ist 94cm
somit mein Grösster

Gefangen am Grund mit Tauwurm.


----------



## Veit (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war am Samstag mal an der Elbe unterwegs. Die Zander haben mäßig gut gebissen. Ich konnte ungefähr 10 Fische landen. Darunter war ein etwas besserer von 72 cm, der allerdings sehr schlank gewesen ist. Außerdem biss ein relativ großer Stachelritter, der bei 87 cm auch gut genährt war. Der Rest ist Kleinzeug gewesen.


----------



## Der-Graf (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Irgendwie ist es peinlich, wenn Veit vor einem seine "mäßigen" Fangerfolge zeigt und man selbst in einer Woche auf dem Schwarzen See (Mecklenburgische Kleinseenplatte, Nähe Mirow) nur Kleinzeug gefangen hat. Naja, da ich mich hier aber immer wieder über schöne Bilder freue, selber auf Raubfische jedoch nur äußerst überschaubare Fänge erziele, will ich euch die wenigen nicht vorenthalten.


Der erste Barsch den Urlaubs (gefangen auf Wurm beim Posenangeln)







Einer von vielen Kleinstbarschen auf Spinner:







Da kein Barsch über 15cm dabei war, durften selbstredend alle wieder zurück in ihr Element







Einen Großbarsch (~40cm) war dann aber doch dabei - leider ging mir dieser nicht an den Haken, sondern trieb tot auf dem Wasser. Trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass solche Formate im See vorhanden sind...







Alles in allem wieder eine wunderschöne und erholsame Woche, wenn auch mit bescheidenem Angelerfolg. Die Friedfischfänge poste ich im passenden Thread...


----------



## minden (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da der letzte Trip eher mäßig lief, nochmal woanders am WE angegriffen und schöne Fische dabei gehabt.

Erste mal den Kikker Frosch getestet und der lief Tatsache besser als normale Gummis....bin gespannt was er noch bringen wird...

Hier nen paar der Fische.


----------



## minden (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

.......


----------



## Franz_16 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo erstmal Petri an alle Fänger! 
Besonders an Veit zum 87er! #r
Solche Prachtexemplare liegen dann zugegeben schon deutlich über meine Neidgrenze #6

@minden
Ebenfalls Petri Heil! 
Was hast du mit dem Kikker gemacht?
Geschleppt oder geworfen?


----------



## minden (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den haben wir teils mit Offset im Kraut gefischt, meist aber am Jigkopf geworfen. Hab mir dafür jetzt noch so Jigköpfe mit einer Art Spirale zum "in den Gummi reindrehen" bestellt, das sollte besser halten.


----------



## wolf86 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri in die runde.

wenn man sieht was hier so als mäßige fangerfolge deklariert wird muss ich mich mit folgendem ja richtig schämen 

gestern wars endlich so weit und ich konnte meinen ersten zander überhaupt fangen |supergri nachdem ich zwar regelmäßig meine hechte fange aber der zander bis gestern ausblieb und ich mir einen eben solchen als ziel für dieses jahr gesteckt hab, war ich den ganzen tag stolz wie oscar und brachte das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem gesicht. hatte 62cm und auf den strich genau 2kg. Gefangen an nem 12ha vereinssee, mit nem frischen schwanzteil am schwimmer in ca. 1,5m tiefe. 

mfg


----------



## Franz_16 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@minden
Danke für die Info.

Wie läuft der am attraktivsten? Gejiggt oder einfach gezogen?

@wolf86
Petri Heil zum Premieren Zander, ist doch schon mal ein sehr gelungener Auftakt!!!


----------



## minden (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Franz, also den kann man sowohl einfach leiern oder jiggen....ich hab ihn aber gejiggt da wo es geht...bin ich im flachen leier ich den Frosch, wenn die Kante kommt, meist weiss man ja irgendwann wo die ist, dann lass ich ihn die Kante runter sinken und jigge normal weiter...


----------



## Franz_16 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Minden,
erneut Dankeschön. 
Habe hier ein überschaubares Gewässer mit einigen ordentlichen Hechten drin, die aber extremst beissfaul sind. Da werd ich diese Kikker wohl mal testen, vielleicht stehen sie ja auf etwas Abwechslung in Form von Froschschenkeln


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammmen

ist zwar auch nur ein Winzling, aber mein erster mit Topwater Köder gefangener Fisch


----------



## raubfisch-ole (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von gestern Vormittag 63er



80er



75er


----------



## Finke20 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

http://img849.*ih.us/img849/1074/peenebrasch42cm.jpg

42 cm und 1Kg schwer.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow @Finke20, dass ist doch mal ein wunderschönes Tier!!! #r #r #6


----------



## west1 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen! 

Heute gabs auf Spinner

http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg201/scaled.php?server=201&filename=barsche7812.jpg&res=landing

http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg441/scaled.php?server=441&filename=wels7812.jpg&res=landing


----------



## Philla (7. August 2012)

46 cm leider zu tief geschluckt!


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, Dickbarsche scheinen jetzt gut zu laufen. 
Naja, Fische werden nun mal auch ab und zu zum essen geangelt. 
Lass ihn dir schmecken...:g


----------



## Philla (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:m bereits getan und er war köstlich ;-)


----------



## keitzerchac (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie schön er sich in szene gesetzt hat ;-)


----------



## Veit (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir waren gestern mal los. 
Tobias fing seine ersten 3 Zander überhaupt auf Spinnrute. Keine Riesen, aber der Mensch freut sich, zumal die Bedingungen zum Gummifischangeln durch starken Seitenwind erschwert waren.




Für mich gab es ungefähr 15 Zander, aber wiedermal weitestgehend Kleinzeug Der größte Fisch hatte ca. 60 cm und ging auf 18 cm Fox-Fork Tail.


----------



## nitronic88 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöner fisch im obigen bild! Petri


----------



## Meterjäger (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Barsche sind momentan nur allzu gütig:q
Hatte neben vielen mittelgrossen Fischen 3 richtig Kapitale an der Angel!|bigeyes
Aber "nur" diesen hier konnte ich landen!:c
Wenn das so weitergeht,muss ich wohl bald anfangen zu räuchern


----------



## jvonzun (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

digges Petri in die Runde.

Ich versuchte es dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal auf die Seesaiblinge mit der Tiefseeschlepprolle. In Tiefen zwischen 30 und 50m konnte ich 3 Stück fangen.


----------



## mathei (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Meterjäger schrieb:


> Die Barsche sind momentan nur allzu gütig:q
> Hatte neben vielen mittelgrossen Fischen 3 richtig Kapitale an der Angel!|bigeyes
> Aber "nur" diesen hier konnte ich landen!:c
> Wenn das so weitergeht,muss ich wohl bald anfangen zu räuchern


petri dazu.#6 ich warte immer noch auf einen ü- 40 :c


----------



## Hefty (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle !

@ raubfisch-ole 

der 75er hat eine wundervolle Farbe und Maserung Glückwunsch dazu !


----------



## Nolfravel (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> petri dazu.#6 ich warte immer noch auf einen ü- 40 :c


 

Wenn alles im Eimer landet, dann werden die auch nicht ü40


----------



## mathei (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Wenn alles im Eimer landet, dann werden die auch nicht ü40


noch kein keks gebacken.


----------



## froggy31 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Whow.....super Barsche habt ihr da gefangen#6
Mein Barsch vom WE hatte leider nur 25 cm....
war extrem glitschig :q 

Habe mich trotzdem gefreut weil ich schon lange keinen Barsch mehr im Rhein gefangen hatte .....da fängt man ja fast nur noch Grundeln|uhoh:


----------



## hechtomat77 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern. Sind ein paar schöne Fische dabei#6

Heute früh auf Easy Shiner:q






Leider bei der Landung etwas Dreckig geworden#d

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe gerade eine längere Durststrecke hinter mir.

Die Entschädigung für 3 Tage nichts fangen, hatte dann aber auch ein 108 cm​


----------



## hechtomat77 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi,
schöner Hecht#6

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Lorenz (9. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Standbildausschnitt aus nem Video von grad eben. Hechtbilder von Halbstarken spar ich euch...sind ja genug gescheite zu sehen...


----------



## Schlebusch (9. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern zu den super Fischen!! 

Heute ging es mal wieder für mich an den Rhein. Gleiche Stelle wie beim letzten mal. Habe regelmäßig Bisse bekommen teilweise sehr gute konnte sie aber nicht verwerten. Hatte einmal einen Nachläufer von einem guten Döbel oder Rapfen (so sah es zumindestens für mich aus) der aber vor der Steinpackung wieder abdrehte.
Es hat sich Stundenlang nichts getan. Diesmal war echt der Wurm drinne. Ich war schon am überlegen die Stelle zu wechseln oder ganz aufzuhören habe aber weiter Ausdauer und Geduld bewiesen als prompt etwas biss. Ich konnte den Fisch zu erst nicht erkennen habe aber vermutet das es ein Barsch ist. Erst vor meinen Füßen konnte ich erkennen das ich mich voll getäuscht habe und es ein Zander ist. Ich habe mich extreeem gefreut denn es war mein erster überhaupt. Mit 19cm zwar kein großer aber die Tatsache das er am hellichten Tag direkt an der Oberfläche meinen Wobbler gepackt hat und gleichzeitig noch mein erster überhaupt ist hat mich die Größe absolut garnicht gestört. 
Nach dem Zander tat sich eine Zeit lang wieder nichts mehr bis ich auf einmal einen harten Biss direkt vor der Steinpackung bekommen habe.
Ich konnte einen kleinen schönen 36er Hecht landen. Auch eine Premiere für mich denn ich habe noch nie einen Hecht am Rhein gefangen. 
Danach ging absolut garnichts mehr und ich habe eingepackt.
Alle Fische bissen mal wieder auf den Fox Rage Slick Stick SR 6cm Cool Herring. 
Was dieser Wobbler mir dieses Jahr für Fische gebracht hat und wie viele ist der absolute Wahnsinn. Egal wann und wo damit fange ich am Fliessband.
Dabei wollte ich ihn schon letztes Jahr wegschmeissen aus Wut weil garnichts mit dem letztes Jahr ging. 

Hier habe ich noch 3 Fotos vom Tag heute. Morgen geht es wieder an den Rhein.


----------



## jvonzun (10. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern Morgen ging es wieder auf die Seesaiblinge in der Tiefe, die sehr gut bissen.






Am Abend besuchten wir einen Zandersee und ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft, dort einen Wels zu fangen, obwohl es in diesem See kaum welche gibt, der Zanderfluch geht weiter


----------



## Ivalos (11. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mit kapitalen Hechten und Zandern kann ich leider nicht dienen, trotzdem traue ich mich mal hier rein.

54 cm, 1990 g


----------



## Ivalos (11. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat sich ein paar Maden an Posenmontage geschnappt.


----------



## jens37 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,

Von heute Vormittag mal wieder ein schöner Zander

Gruß Jens


----------



## MoselBarbe (11. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jens37

auf Gummi gebissen?

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## jens37 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@MoselBarbe

Ja auf Gummi (LC Shaker), ich habe mir vorgenommen diese Saison ausschließlich mit Gummi zu Angeln.(und das bis jetzt sehr erfolgreich für unsere Verhältnisse am Main)

Gruß Jens


----------



## MoselBarbe (11. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jens37

Welche größe  hast du denn benutzt. Habe den 4,5' in vier verschiedenen Farben, aber bisher nicht einen Zupfer. Welche Köpfe nimmst du ?

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (11. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war heute zum Spinnfischen am Rhein. War ziemlich tote Hose. Am Vormittag gab es einen Schniepel von ca. 35cm. 
Gegen 16.00 Uhr gab es als "Tagesrettung" dann noch diesen 64er.
Ausdauer macht sich bisweilen eben doch bezahlt.

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (11. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ivalos schrieb:


> Mit kapitalen Hechten und Zandern kann ich leider nicht dienen, trotzdem traue ich mich mal hier rein.
> 
> 54 cm, 1990 g



Solch ein Prachtexemplar einer Forelle braucht sich nicht hinter hecht und co. verstecken. Petri zu dem schönen Fisch


----------



## Frettchen82 (12. August 2012)

MoselBarbe schrieb:
			
		

> @jens37
> 
> Welche größe  hast du denn benutzt. Habe den 4,5' in vier verschiedenen Farben, aber bisher nicht einen Zupfer. Welche Köpfe nimmst du ?
> 
> ...



Die habe uch auch schon ergebnislos in diversen farben getestet. Nix. Motoroil scheint aber gut zu sein sollte man denken. Bisschen grundelbraun. Angelst du in der mosel damit?


----------



## Frettchen82 (12. August 2012)

Ivalos schrieb:
			
		

> Mit kapitalen Hechten und Zandern kann ich leider nicht dienen, trotzdem traue ich mich mal hier rein.
> 
> 54 cm, 1990 g



Petri. Auch schon ein fast kapitaler räuber. Also hier rein


----------



## raubfisch-ole (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende gab es insgesamt 5 Rapfen.










Gruß Ole


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe auch noch mal zwei...
ein 60er


 und einen 90er​


----------



## DerAndi (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





50+ Bachforelle





Raubmühlkoppe


----------



## Franz_16 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fische dabei, Petri Heil an alle Fänger! 

@DerAndi
UFFFFFFFF... das ist ein Traum von Bachforelle #r #r #6


----------



## Acharaigas (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ne woche tirol ist rum - leider. 

hier mal ein paar bilder. fische waren zwar nicht groß, aber dafür die natur um so beeindruckender.

die färbung der bachforellen nicht zu verachten. im glasklaren wasser des kleinen gebirgsflusses einfach nur wunderschön.






morgens/vormittags war ich allein unterwegs. ohne klettern ging an diesen stellen nichts. 







nachmittags kam mein schatz - die schönste fotografin der welt :l- mit. da ging es dann an die etwas ruhigeren und angenehmer zu beangelnden stellen.








sie durfte dann auch schon recht bald fotografieren. nr 1 der beiden topköder (spinner) hatte mal wieder zugeschlagen und - klein, aber fein - gefangen.








topköder nr 2 (bleikopfstreamer) brachte dann einen etwas besseren fisch.








die großen blieben aus. da waren knapp 30 grad, unmengen von badegästen (es war eine herausforderung einen halbwegs ruhige strecke zu finden - überall einheimische im wasser, am grillen etc) und die fehlende erfahrung mit solchen gewässern ein zu großes handicap. trotzdem war ich mit 7 gefangenen bachforellen, ca 10 bis 15 aussteigern und mindestens 20 fehlbissen mehr als zufrieden gewesen. die 30 euro für die tageskarte hatten sich mehr als gelohnt. leider war in den tagen danach dank regenfällen der kleine fluß so getrübt, dass ich an den inn auswich und dort 15 euro für die tageskarte investierte. angeln war sehr zäh und so fing ich in 2 tagen nur 2 barben, 2 regenbogen und 1 äsche (meine erste). 

hier mal ein foto von der größeren barbe (60+), beide gingen auf bleikopfstreamer.







dies war der spot. am ersten tag traf noch klares wasser auf die trüben lehmfluten des inns, am nächsten tag dank gewitter war beides eine trübe suppe und angeln äußerst schwierig.








fazit: man muss nicht großes fangen um tolle angelerlebnisse zu haben. auf jeden fall mit die schönsten angeltripps die ich je gemacht habe.


----------



## Frettchen82 (12. August 2012)

DerAndi schrieb:
			
		

> 50+ Bachforelle
> 
> Raubmühlkoppe


Tolle bafo. Welches gewässer?


----------



## MeisterFische (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri
Vor allem zur Traumhaften Bachforelle!
Ich kann da mit meinen Bildern nicht mithalten und kann nur 3 Satzforellen bieten die aber an der leichten Spinnrute trotzdem ordentlich Spass gemacht haben.

So nun wandern die auch heute Abend auf den Grill! Achja alle gefangen auf Illex Chubby (das Ding fängt, fängt und fängt)

mfg


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Acharaigas

Super Bilder und ein toller Beitrag. #6
Fisch ist ok, aber worauf kommt es eigentlich an!?
Du hast es in Deinem Beitrag auf den Punkt gebracht. #6

Bei mir gab es heute zwar eine Nullnummer am Niederrhein, aber schön war´s dennoch.
Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen:
Exrem viele Hinterlassenschaften durch Mitbürger. Angler können das eigentlich nicht gewesen sein.
Der halbe Hausstand war zu sehen. Der Kühlschrank ist jetzt auch leer und die Grillkohle "entsorgt". #d

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Veit (13. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende haben die Raubfische an der Elbe super gebissen.

Während es am Freitag bei bedecktem Himmel mit 8 kleineren Zandern noch relativ schlecht lief, war Samstag und Sonntag ein deutlicher Aufwärtstrend zu erkennen.

Am Samstag konnte ich zunächst vier Hechte zwischen 60 und 75 cm auf Illex Arnaud-Wobbler erbeuten. Ein weiterer Esox stieg noch. War kurzweilig und hat Spaß gemacht. 












Später fischte ich dann mit Gummifisch. Bei nettem Sommerwetter bissen noch 16 Zander bis 60 cm auf MB-Stint und Fox Fork Tail. 





Am Sonntag war ich zunächst mit Toni, einem einheimischen Zanderspezialisten an einer Elbstrecke im Wendland verabredet. Dort war leider nicht so viel los, aber der Bereich hat mir dennoch sehr gut gefallen. Toni konnte dort schon zahlreiche kapitale Zander überlisten. Wir werden in absehbarer Zeit noch einen Versuch starten. Der Sonntag brachte dort immerhn einige Zanderfehlbisse. Gelandet wurden ein halbstarker Rapfen von Toni und ein ca. 65er Zander von mir.




Später traf mich dann mit Sandro,einem Freund aus meiner alten Heimat Sachsen-Anhalt, an einer anderen Elbstrecke im Tidenbereich. Er war hier das erste Mal zu Besuch. Wir erlebten einen sehr fischreichen Nachmittag. Sandro war sichtlich begeistert von dem enormen Zanderbestand. Dabei hat es für meinen Geschmack nur "normal" gebissen. Wir konnten pro Person eine zweistellige Stückzahl von Zandern fangen und hatten noch etliche Fehlbisse. Die Fische waren zwar wieder relativ klein, Sandro konnte aber auch zwei etwas bessere Fische der 60er-Klasse auf Stint-Shad landen. 




Selbiger Köder brachte mir außerdem einen Überraschungsfang. Einer der im Tidenabschnitt seltenen Hechte stieg ein und hatte mit 80 cm eine schöne Größe.


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (13. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petrii Veit


----------



## jvonzun (13. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

eigentlich hätte dieser Löffel eine Seeforelle aus 40m Tiefe bringen sollen, es wurde dann ein Seesaibling!


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Veit
Petri Heil, besonders zu dem wunderschönen Hecht #6

@jvonzun
Ganz schön gierig, eure Saiblinge, ich dachte immer die wären besonders "feinfühlig"?


----------



## Onkel Tom (13. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern, sehr schöne Fische habt ihr da wieder gefangen. 

  Für mich gab es heute mal wieder die Bestätigung, dass man in entsprechenden Gewässern selbst bei den feinsten Angeltechniken nicht auf ein bissfestes Vorfach verzichten sollte. :g

  http://img811.*ih.us/img811/8729/esoxaufskirtedjig.jpg


----------



## Acharaigas (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> @ Acharaigas
> 
> Super Bilder und ein toller Beitrag. #6
> Fisch ist ok, aber worauf kommt es eigentlich an!?
> ...



thx, leider musste ich mich bei den fotos ein wenig einschränken. hätte unmengen an aufnahmen vom gewässer reinstellen können. eine stelle nach der anderen ein traum. aber hier stehen ja eher die fänge im vordergrund. ;-)

was den müll betrifft. da bekomm ich regelmässig plaque am rhein, aber auch in den bergen in tirol bleibt man nicht von den hinterlassenschaften der griller verschont. oder einheimische die am inn grillen und am ende einen teil des mülls (dosen, flaschen) in den inn warfen und den rest aufs feuer und es fröhlich vor sich hin kokelnd weiterbrennen ließen und weg gingen. mir sind fast die augen rausgefallen. leider saß ich am anderen ufer der mündung und konnte nichts machen. als ich später am abend dann an die stelle ging wo sie saßen glühte der holzstamm auf dem feuer immer noch - danach nicht mehr. ;-) 

meiner meinung nach trauen sich viel zu wenig angler andere zurechtzuweisen den müll doch bitte mitzunehmen.


----------



## MDieken (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> thx, leider musste ich mich bei den fotos ein wenig einschränken. hätte unmengen an aufnahmen vom gewässer reinstellen können. eine stelle nach der anderen ein traum. aber hier stehen ja eher die fänge im vordergrund. ;-)
> 
> was den müll betrifft. da bekomm ich regelmässig plaque am rhein, aber auch in den bergen in tirol bleibt man nicht von den hinterlassenschaften der griller verschont. oder einheimische die am inn grillen und am ende einen teil des mülls (dosen, flaschen) in den inn warfen und den rest aufs feuer und es fröhlich vor sich hin kokelnd weiterbrennen ließen und weg gingen. mir sind fast die augen rausgefallen. leider saß ich am anderen ufer der mündung und konnte nichts machen. als ich später am abend dann an die stelle ging wo sie saßen glühte der holzstamm auf dem feuer immer noch - danach nicht mehr. ;-)
> 
> meiner meinung nach trauen sich viel zu wenig angler andere zurechtzuweisen den müll doch bitte mitzunehmen.



Moin,
der Meinung nach bin ich auch. Bei der Gewässerreinigung in unserem Verein haben wir 1 kompletten Anhänger von der Gemeinde mit 20 Mann in 2 Stunden voll gemacht. Wir haben Sachen wie halbe Kaffeemaschinen, schrottige Fahrräder, Treckerreifen, dutzende Wodkaflaschen usw. gefunden.
Wie Du schon sagtest, wäre es sicherlich Gut wenn Angler auf die Verschmutzer hinzukommen würden, und ihnen freundlich sagen würden, dass Sie den Müll mitnehmen sollen. Das habe ich letztens bei einem älteren Herrn gemacht ( ich bin 14 nur damit hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen  ). Das Endergebnis war dann, dass Ich als " frecher Bengel " dargestellt wurde.

Es sind zwar oftmals die Jugendlichen die ihren Müll liegen lassen. Aber ältere Herrn sind auch nicht ohne... ( Es muss sich jetzt Niemand angesprochen fühlen).

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## torino (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo
jetzt wollt ich mich auch mal als Jungangler zu Wort melden. Habe am Wochenende beim abendlichen Wobbeln direkt an der Steinpackung 2 wirklich schöne 80er Zander gefangen, bei uns in der schwierigen Oberweser. 
Beide bissen direkt an der Steinpackung und es macht wirklich laune solche öfters zu fangen, gestern hatte ich leider wieder ne Fehlattacke, aber ich hoffe ich kann in den restlichen über 2 Wochen Ferien euch noch so einige Zander hier melden.
http://img20.*ih.us/img20/6163/002oft.jpg

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/7665/001ntm.jpg


Der erste Zander hatte 8Pfund gehabt obwohl er fetter aussieht und der zweite 12 Pfund. Und das schwierige war halt nicht wirklich das fangen, fand ich sondern vor allem das nach hause transportieren mit dem Fahrrad. In einer Hand die Spinnrute in der anderen der Fisch, und naja so 3-4 km muss ich schon fahren, aber was macht man nicht alles für solche Zander ;-)


----------



## minden (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Torino,..richtig gute Fische...



> ...das schwierige war halt nicht wirklich das fangen, fand ich sondern vor allem das nach hause transportieren mit dem Fahrrad...


Lass die nächsten großen doch einfach wieder schwimmen, dann fällt das Fahrradfahren auch wieder leichter#h


----------



## torino (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Muss doch Fotos haben sonst glaubt mir das keiner lach


----------



## h3nn3 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fotos am Wasser wäre mein Tipp.  Die sehen meistens eh schöner aus. 
Also nimm dir nen Kameramann mit nächstes mal. 
Aber dickes Petri!


----------



## minden (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Torino
Dafür hab ich immer ne Kamera mit Selbstauslöser dabei, dann klappts auch mit dem Foto und der Glaubwürdigkeit ohne den Fisch als echten "Beweis"#6

Ansonsten noch viel Erfolg und ich glaub dir auch ohne Foto wenn du wieder mal so eine alte Dame fängst #h

Gruss aus Minden


----------



## torino (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ne Spaß bei Seite, ich entnehm sie ja weil ich Verwertung dafür habe und naja bei uns ist sowieso Catch and release im Verein verboten bei maßigen Fischen, aber nen Zander von 50 cm ist mir trotzdem in der Regel zu klein zum töten und deswegen landen die bei mir auch ausversehen oftmals wieder im Wasser ;-)


----------



## lsski (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



torino schrieb:


> Ne Spaß bei Seite, ich entnehm sie ja weil ich Verwertung dafür habe und naja bei uns ist sowieso Catch and release im Verein verboten bei maßigen Fischen, aber nen Zander von 50 cm ist mir trotzdem in der Regel zu klein zum töten und deswegen landen die bei mir auch ausversehen oftmals wieder im Wasser ;-)



Sind eh keine Wilden Fische und Müssen raus.
Werden ja wieder neue gesetzt.

2 Zander kann mann gut zusammenbinden und am Lenker hängen.
" Mach ich auch immer " so der Spaß mußte sein.
Petri  Torino schöne Fische ... und fang noch zwei #6


----------



## MDieken (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,
@ Torino:
Das ist richtig, dass C&R fast überall verboten ist, auch bei uns im Verein. Außer, und jetzt kommt es: Wenn man keine sinnvolle Verwertung für den Fisch hat, kann man ihn wieder zurücksetzten. Das ist nun bei mir nicht der Fall, weil ich sehr gerne Fisch esse und unsere Truhe auch groß genug ist. 
Trotzdem sehr schöne Stachelritter!

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Mendez (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Torino lach doch mal. Du guckst so ernst in die Kamera obwohl du solche Prachtfische gefangen hast.


----------



## torino (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das sagen alle das ich mal lachen soll auf den Pics.
Aber ich hoffe ich fang nochmal nen paar Zander dann kann ich das ja nochmal üben :q


----------



## Kunde (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri in die runde

hier mein rapfen von gestern abend, 67cm lang war der gute,  bislang der größte den ich gefangen hab.
hatte glück das der drilling im drill nicht noch weiter aufgebogen ist |bigeyes

foto ist leider nicht so doll geworden, war alleine unterwegs...

gruß kunde


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aber wenigstens ein Lächeln aufm foto ;-)))
Petri Heil..


----------



## torino (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,schöner Rapfen! Am besten du kommst mal zu uns an die Weser da ballern die Rapfen jeden Abend wie verrückt, nur kaum einer fängt mal einen ;-)


----------



## Nordwärts (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



torino schrieb:


> Ne Spaß bei Seite, ich entnehm sie ja weil ich Verwertung dafür habe und naja bei uns ist sowieso Catch and release im Verein verboten bei maßigen Fischen, aber nen Zander von 50 cm ist mir trotzdem in der Regel zu klein zum töten und deswegen landen die bei mir auch ausversehen oftmals wieder im Wasser ;-)



Ich versteh zwar kein Wort, aber lass dir gesagt sein, C&R ist in ganz D verboten ,es sei denn, du hast keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit, dass kannst du natürlich auch als Allibi sagen. 
Schöne Zander, fang noch ein paar, und vielleicht lässt du einen ja die Freiheit, damit du morgen noch fängst, die anderen lass dir schmecken!

In diesem Sinne Gruß! #6


----------



## Kunde (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



torino schrieb:


> Petri,schöner Rapfen! Am besten du kommst mal zu uns an die Weser da ballern die Rapfen jeden Abend wie verrückt, nur kaum einer fängt mal einen ;-)



der rapfen kommt aus der aller, einem zufluß der weser #6
wollte bei mir auch lange nicht klappen aber nach einigen döbeln und hechten konnte ich endlich erfolg vermelden.
habs in der weser auch schon probiert aber bislang ohne erfolg...

gruß kunde


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Für c+r-Diskussionen gibts  nen eigenen Thread..


----------



## Acharaigas (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MDieken schrieb:


> Moin,
> der Meinung nach bin ich auch. Bei der Gewässerreinigung in unserem Verein haben wir 1 kompletten Anhänger von der Gemeinde mit 20 Mann in 2 Stunden voll gemacht. Wir haben Sachen wie halbe Kaffeemaschinen, schrottige Fahrräder, Treckerreifen, dutzende Wodkaflaschen usw. gefunden.
> Wie Du schon sagtest, wäre es sicherlich Gut wenn Angler auf die Verschmutzer hinzukommen würden, und ihnen freundlich sagen würden, dass Sie den Müll mitnehmen sollen. Das habe ich letztens bei einem älteren Herrn gemacht ( ich bin 14 nur damit hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen  ). Das Endergebnis war dann, dass Ich als " frecher Bengel " dargestellt wurde.
> 
> ...



mit 14 so ne einstellung. respekt. find ich gut. :m


----------



## hanzz (15. August 2012)

Acharaigas schrieb:
			
		

> mit 14 so ne einstellung. respekt. find ich gut. :m



Das möchte ich unterstreichen.
Petri.
Auch allen anderen. Wirklich mal wieder tolle Bilder und Fische.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Kollegen,

Erst einmal "Petri Heil" allen Fängern!

Gestern ging es mit Kollegen Megger mal wieder los.

...eigentlich wollten wir Zander fangen...


War ein Hammer Tag!

Grüße

Marcus:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toller Fisch.
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Pro-V1 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zusammen,

wie auch im NRW Kanal Thread der Fang von gestern Abend!

RHK mit Ayron & Ruhrfischer!

Gerät an der Adrenalingrenze, aber noch voll okay (Diabolo VI Mikro Spin) :q
Verursacher war dieser 75er Zander! Für den RHK sicherlich ne super schöne Marke!:q






LG


----------



## MDieken (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Acharaigas schrieb:


> mit 14 so ne einstellung. respekt. find ich gut. :m




Moin,
können ja nicht alle Jugendliche so werden wie (leider) der Durchschnitt [...]. Aber mit den Jgendlichen Anglern wird das ja sowieso immer weniger. Bei meinem Lehrgang bei der Fischeriprüfung, waren von 35 Personen 4 Jugendliche.

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## torino (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Zander grad in Kanälen sind ja wenige Kapitale !


----------



## zesch (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



torino schrieb:


> Schöner Zander grad in Kanälen sind ja wenige Kapitale !



woher willst Du das wissen ?

Nur weil Du keine fängst ?#6

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Lxrs K. (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also bei uns ist es so das im mlk sehr viele kleine zander da sind. Große sind sicher auch vorha.den .


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Patri zu den schönen Fischen!

Gestern war ich auch mal wieder am Kanal unterwegs... Nachdem in den letzten Wochen auf Oberflächenköder und flachlaufende Wobbler irgendwie immer nur die kleinen Kecker gebissen haben dachte ich, ich probiers mal mit Drop Shot... Irgendwo müssen die größeren ja sein!

Ich also nach Feierabend und 33 Grad meine Skeli und ein paar Drop Shot Gummis eingepackt und an den Kanal gefahren... 

An der ersten Stelle angekommen, Köder ins Wasser und nach einer halben Stunde erst mal die Ernüchterung... es biss... NICHTS!!! An der Oberfläche hats geraubt wie der Teufel aber meinen Swing Impact in Grundnähe wollten sie einfach nicht! Hm... was tun? Andere Köder hatte ich nicht dabei... 

Egal... andere Stelle ausprobieren! Zur nächsten Brücke gewandert und den Gummi direkt an der Steinpackung entlanggezupft... Und Peng... erster Wurf... Treffer! Der erste 20er Barsch hing am Band! Zweiter Wurf... und Peng... der nächste, allerdings deutlich kleiner... Das ging ja gut los!
Dachte ich... denn das wars an dem Spot dann auch! Ich fischte noch eine viertel Stunde dort weiter, es ließ sich aber kein Fisch mehr blicken... 

Ok, weiter gehts zur nächsten Brücke... 
Und siehe da... eine super Entscheidung! Bereits beim ersten Wurf hing der erste Barsch! Und beim 2ten... und beim dritten... Und so gings weiter! Allerdings alle recht klein, vielleicht handgroß! Naja, egal, es war auf jeden Fall eine recht kurzweilige Angelei! ;-)

Nach ca. 15 kleinen Fischen dann plötzlich ein heftiger Ruck in der Rute! Ok, das ist was besseres!  Nach kurzem aber heftigerem Drill kam ein schöner 33er Barsch an die Oberfläche! :m

Nach 2 weiteren "kleinen" wieder ein guter Einschlag! Diesmal kam ein wunderschöner 28er zum Vorschein! 

Das reicht zum Abendessen hab ich gedacht... Aber wer will denn schon aufhören wenns am schönsten ist? 
Also noch ein paar Minuten weiterangeln! Und es hat sich gelohnt... Es bissen noch 2 schöne 25er! 

Dann wars aber auch genug und ich packte meine Sachen zusammen und spazierte gut gelaunt und schwitzend zum Auto zurück... Es war aber auch einfach nur heiß und schwül und ich freute mich dann nur noch auf ein schönes kühles Bier auf dem Balkon! So habe ich den gelungenen Angelabend dann auch ausklingen lassen!

Hier noch ein Bild vom -nicht größten aber- schönsten Barsch...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri Heil in die Runde!

Konnte heute mal wieder einen besseren Zander dem See entlocken (fast 70cm). Er biss auf einen 7cm Gummi. Den Hechten konnte ich heute ein Glück ausm Weg gehn...
Sonst gabs noch ein Zanderchen  und einen 40er Barsch der sich aber noch vorm Boot losschüttelte. Das wars.


Der gute spuckte mir auch haufenweise kleine Fischchen aus, die der größe des Köders entsprachen.


----------



## EdekX (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

51er  ,  fast 2kg


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow - richtig geil!!!!
Da träum ich noch von....


----------



## torino (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@zesch: schau dir mal das Messevideo von Sebastian Hänel an da sagt er es auch und wenn der es nicht weiß, wer dann ?!


----------



## Wurschtsepp (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hübscher Barsch sehr geil!


----------



## zanderzone (16. August 2012)

51er is ne Ansage!! Stark!! Petri!!


----------



## Barbenspezi (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



EdekX schrieb:


> 51er  ,  fast 2kg



Ganz starke Nummer! Respekt. #6
Erzähl mal ein wenig dazu, wenn du möchtest. 
Wo gefangen (Kraut, Barschberg, Fluss, See)? Wie war der Drill? Halt so ein wenig Infos, um den Mund zum sabbern zu bringen. |supergri


----------



## Roestertaube (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs heut auch nen paar auf kleine Kopytos, hier mal nen 32er ...sieht recht schick aus #6


----------



## mathei (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

51 cm. das ist ne marke. petri


----------



## Siever (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leute,
bei uns ging die Beißphase gestern erst in der Dunkelheit los. Es gab ein paar kleine Barsche, 2 Zander bis 54cm (mein Kumpel einen mit 79cm) und einen Hecht mit 94cm. Alle gefangen auf Gummis. Leider habe ich noch 2 Fische, von denen einer ein recht großer war, verloren#q Mal ist man Hund, mal ist man Baum. Dazu war ich wieder so blöde und bin mit Chucks angeln gegangen und auf die Nase mit der Hand in eine Herkulesstaude gefallen. Brennt heute noch... . Und damit nicht genug: der Hecht war wohl noch nicht ganz müde und hat meinen Händen ordentlich was abverlangt... . Egal, für die Wetterbedingungen war es der Hammer! 
http://img253.*ih.us/img253/8095/dscn1456w.jpg

http://img502.*ih.us/img502/4725/dscn1461v.jpg

http://img834.*ih.us/img834/3804/15756990.jpg


----------



## EdekX (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gefangen im See, auf twitchbait.

Dachte zunächst an Hecht, weil er 2x ziemlich stark abzog am leichten Barschgerät.

Anbei noch der 46er von letzter Woche


----------



## Barbenspezi (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das sind wirklich schöne Fische. Chapeau
Und danke für die Infos. Habe mir schon gedacht, dass die Biester mächtig Krawall an der Rute gemacht haben.


----------



## honzen (17. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen hier...

Hier noch ein Barsch von gestern:


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Siever,
da habt ihr ja ganz schön zugeschlagen #r und Petri Heil! 

Bei mir gabs gestern Abend nen Hecht und nen kleinen Zander auf Gummi


----------



## wolf86 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri in die runde,


nachdem die hechten an unseren wassern die letzten wochen recht   beissfaul waren, sprangen letztes we samstag und sonntag je einer raus. der kleine ist vom samstag auf wurm, der größere vom sonntag auf ne ganze rotfeder am schwimmer (muss dem direkt vor die nase geworfen haben, ausgeworfen und schon gehakt)

mfg


----------



## torino (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ich war auch heut Abend wieder los gewesen, wie eigentlich an jeden Tag in diesen Ferien. Nach 4 Abenden ohne Zander, (natürlich vorher viele anderen Beifänge dazwischen)wurde ich an diesen Abend mal wieder für meine Mühe belohnt 

http://img28.*ih.us/img28/8039/005xpy.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@torino
Na dann mal Petri Heil, den haste dir dann verdient! 

Ich war heute Abend auch noch ne Stunde werfen. 
Leider ohne Zander. 

Hab heute vom ersten bis zum letzten Wurf mal konsequent "gefaulenzt"...und dann konsequenterweise halt nix gefangen :q


----------



## Siever (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@torino: Super Zander! Den haste dir verdient. Ich dachte erst, der Fänger wäre Daniel Brühl


----------



## torino (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

What: Daniel Brühl, dass hatte mir schonmal jemand erzählt das ich so aussehe, was ist da losss


----------



## _Pipo_ (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin heute mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen, war gegen 7:30 vor Ort bis ca. 11 Uhr.

Ruten waren soweit montiert, dass nur noch das vorgefertigte Stahlvorfach an den Wirbel musste und der KöFi dann an die Drillinge.
Noch bevor die 2te Rute zu Wasser konnte kam ging die Pose mit einem 20er Rotauge auf Tauchstation, der Fisch saß und es kam ein 50-55cm langer Hecht zum Vorschein, da nur einer der Drillinge ganz außen am Maul saß, hab ich mal kurz den Bügel aufgemacht und der Fisch konnte sich die Landung ersparen.

30 Minuten später tat sich etwas an der Rute mit einem 25er Rotauge, im 2ten Anlauf zog der Hecht dann ordentlich mit den KöFi ab, der Anschlag saß allerdings nicht richtig, sodass sich der Hecht nach ein paar Sekunden befreien konnte, der hatte zwischen 70 und 80cm. 

Nach zwischenzeitlichem Platzwechsel gab es erneut etwas Aktion, diesmal bei einem kleinen KöFi, die Pose tauchte ein paar cm unter und zog ab, Anschlag ging ins Leere. Wenige Sekunden später an der selbe Stelle das gleiche Spiel, zum Vorschein kam eine Wollhandkrabbe -.-







Gegen 10:45 kam dann ein ziemlich ruppiger Angriff auf eine 24er Rotfeder in 30cm Tiefe, Pose tauchte Ansatzlos ab außer Sichtweite und die Schnur lief wie blöde von der Rolle, der Fisch hing und hat sehr ordentlich gekämpft, die Messung ergab 71cm, leider weigerte sich die Handycam ein Foto zu machen, da der Akku ziemlich leer war.


----------



## h3nn3 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zesch schrieb:


> woher willst Du das wissen ?
> 
> Nur weil Du keine fängst ?#6
> 
> ...


 

Naja, es gibt ja auch sowas wie Fangstatistiken. Und denen ist auch ganz eindeutig zu entnehmen, dass sehr selten kapitale Zander gefangen werden. (Ich spreche jetzt gerade vom MLK bei Osnabrück)
Also da ist wohl schon was dran. Zumindest, wenn man von den deutschen Kanälen spricht (evtl. ist der Nordostseekanal ne Ausnahme). 
Ansonsten würde ich das auf jeden Fall sofort unterschreiben, ich angle selbst schon sehr lange am MLK gezielt auf Zander und weiß wie selten Fische ab 60cm dort sind. 
Da kommen Großfische an vielen Seen oder großen Flüssen schon sehr viel häufiger vor. 

Also auch von mir nochmal Petri zum schönen Kanalzander. 
Natürlich auch zu allen anderen Fängen. 

Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Schlebusch (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war heute wieder was am vereinsee. aufgrund der hitze bin ich von ausgegangen das die barsche und hechte eher aufm grund stehen und eher passiv sind. also diesmal in paar tieflaufende wobbler mit eingepackt...
alle spots abgeklappert es gab aber keinen fischkontakt. war absolute tote hose heute.
konnte zum schluss noch drei 19er barsche auf lucky craft pointer verführen das wars aber auch.
fange zwar dieses jahr jede menge fisch jedoch meist nicht über 22cm. langsam bekomme ich die kriese...


----------



## soadillusion (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So in Wolgast laeuft es gerade richtig gut. Leider viele Fehlbisse...dazu noch ein 85 er Hecht meiner Begleitung.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein  98er von heute​


----------



## lexusis71 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jep.
Hatte gestern ja ein gutes Gefühl,das heut was geht.
Nachdem  ich heut Nacht erstmal um 3.Uhr nen größeren Blutfleck von Elly  von der  Couch entfernen mußte (Mein Hund hatte ne OP).Dann bis etwa 4  Uhr weiter Tv glotze bis ich  endlich wieder Schlafen konnte.Klingelte  mein Wecker um 7Uhr,ab in die  Küche Kaffe kochen.Schnell wieder  hingelegt da ich grad nen Sau Geilen  Traum mit ner Fremden Schönheit  hatte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hab  aber leider nicht wieder richtig reingefunden und bin dann leider   eingeschlafen.Aber die Kirchenglocken haben mich zum Glück dann um 8 Uhr   geweckt.





    Schreck , verpennt gehts mir durch den Kopf.Rin in die Klamotten   ,Kaffe geschnappt und Gas gegeben.Mit 130 ab zum Angelplatz.Hatte ja das   gute Gefühl von Gestern Abend im Kopf,unterwegs immer der   Gedanke:Hauptsache die Stelle ist frei. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am  Parkplatz angekommen steigt Opi aus OL grad aus.Kleiner plausch   richtung Wasser.Und dann Gummis gebadet.Erstmal ging nichts,im Kopf ging   mir der Gedanke ,wann kommt Malte wohl.Und 15 Min später stand er auch   schon hinter uns.
Da man an der Stelle zu dritt nicht gut Angeln  kann.Sagte ich zu  Malte.Laß uns mal davorn noch bissel Werfen und dann  zu unserer anderen  Stelle.
Ich ging Unten an den Steinen lang,in der Zeit machte Malte seine Rute fertig.
Und  dann war es bei mir soweit,ehe Malte am Wasser war und ich meinen   Dritten Wurf machte bekamm ich einen schönen Biss.Fisch rief ich nur und   Malte kam mit dem Grip,habe schon an der gegenwehr gemerkt,das es  einer  der größeren sein mußte.Zum Vorschein kam dieser schöne 86 cm  Zander.
Nach ner schnellen Fotoaktion rutschte er mir wieder ins kühle Nass.
Danach haben wir noch Bissel weiter gefischt,aber ohne kontakt.Also Stellungswechsel.
Da gab es für beide noch je ein Biss aber ohne glück zum Verwandeln.Die Hitze bewog uns dann auch aufzuhören.
Alles in allem ein schöner Angelvormittag.

Gruß,Michael


----------



## lexusis71 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo
Angestichelt von dem schönen  86 cmZander von Gestern,hab ich mich heut morgen um 7.45 Uhr nochmals auf ans Wasser gemacht.
Ohne große Hoffnung ( da es doch schon sehr warm war ) hab ich die  ersten Würfe gemacht .Nach ca ner halben Std abklopfen der ersten Stelle  wechselte ich um 30 Meter  den Platz.Dort war die Strömung aber stärker als sonst und ich hatte  leider keine 30gr Köpfe mit,da dachte ich mir : gut, 1. Stelle nochmal  eben kurz bearbeiten und dann nen ganz anderen Spot anfahren.
Und es war mal wieder die richtige entscheidung,da nach dem 5 Wurf an der 1. Stelle dieser 84 cm Zander einstieg.
2  80+ Zander in 2 Tagen|bigeyes Das hatte ich auch noch nicht.
Achja ich hatte auch 2 Schauer abbekommen und der Zander  hat direkt nach dem 2. gebissen.Also das Gras war Nass bevor sich noch  jemand aufregt.Da hat man strahlend Blauen Himmel und eine dunkle Wolke  und die macht einen dann Nass,war aber ne schöne abkühlung.

gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reschpekt - das sind doch mal geile Erlebnisse...


----------



## lexusis71 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach ja,entschuldigung.
Erstmal ein ganz dickes Petri den anderen Fängern der letzten Tage

Hallo Thomas,
ja ist schon ein gutes Jahr für mich.Habe jetzt schon 7 Ü80 Zander und davon sogar 3 Ü90.Mal sehen was das Jahr noch so bringt.Und das als Uferangler.

gruß,Michael


----------



## Jefferson (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Zander von Freitag Abend 

64 cm 2,2 kg










Auf einen toten Köderfisch im MLK - kante der Fahrinne 1m tief

Liebe Grüße


----------



## olds (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri|supergri
Hier treib sich "lexusis71" rum!!!
Heute "bis jetzt" ist es mir dann doch zu warm, aber gestern nen kurzen Abstecher auf nen See gemacht " Barsch topwater!:m


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern bei "mollig warmen" 33°C zum Spinnfischen am Rhein.
Um ca. 07:30Uhr erster Wurf. 07:40 hing der erste Hecht, welcher jedoch nach ein paar Schlägen ausgestiegen ist.
Dann ging erstmal lange nichts. Gegen Mittag dann das UL-Gerät ausgepackt, gab auch gleich ein paar Döbel (alle so um die 30cm), die alten Döbelomas zeigten keinerlei Interesse an meinen Ködern.
Nachmittags bin ich dann an den Altrhein umgezogen. An der Oberfläche waren riesige Kleinfischschwärme unterwegs. Vermutet hatte ich kleine Döbel. Also 1er Spinner ran und sofort hagelte es eine Attacke nach der anderen, jedoch blieb kein Fisch hängen. Also umgestiegen auf das kleinste was meine Köderkiste so hergab (00er Mepps). Es hagelte wieder etliche Fehlbisse. Als dann der erste Fisch endlich hängen blieb, war mir auch klar wie warum die Fehlbissquote dermaßen hoch war. Entgegen meiner Annahme, dass es sich um Döbel handeln könnte, waren es Rotfedern welche sich auf meinen Spinner stürtzten wie verrückt |bigeyes. War dann auch ein ganz netter Zeitvertreib, da sonst sowieso nichts ging bei der Hitze.
Zwischendurch gab es noch ein paar Barsche der Kategorie Kindergarten.

Alles in allem muss ich sagen, war ein schöner Angeltag. Bei den Bedingungen hätte es mich auch nicht gewundert wenn kein einziger fisch gebissen hätte.

Da meine Handykamera über keinen Zoom verfügt habe ich es mir (und euch) erspart Fotos zu schießen |supergri.


Grüße aus dem sonnigen Schwarzwald

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## hechtomat77 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri den Fängern#6

Bei mir gabs heute Früh einen schönen 68iger Hecht






Sorry für das verpixelte Foto, ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Veröffentlichung von Fangplätzen gemacht. Ich möchte auch die nächsten Tage und Wochen ungestört dort Fischen können|rolleyes

Tackle:
P&M Gunki Hayashi, Shimano Curado E201, Lucky Craft Pointer128

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jeder wie er will, passt scho..

Trotzdem ansehnliches Foto ..

Und natürlich Glückwunsch zum Fisch!!!


----------



## Nordwärts (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Hechto! Petri zum Fisch.
Wie hast du das Editing gemacht? Gerne per PN

Lieben Gruuß!


----------



## lexusis71 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Hecht.
Und Du hast recht,man sollte schon auf seine Plätze aufpasen.
Habs am anfang auch nicht gemacht und schon war da ne menge los.

gruß


----------



## hechtomat77 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nordwärts schrieb:


> Hey Hechto! Petri zum Fisch.
> Wie hast du das Editing gemacht? Gerne per PN
> 
> Lieben Gruuß!



Von Bordmoderator Franz_16 gibts ne super Anleitung:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214973

Funktioniert einwandfrei#6

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## hechtomat77 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zu Zweit hat man die Möglichkeit das Fangfoto so zu machen, dass man den Spot nicht erkennen kann. Dann brauchts das Verpixeln nicht aber alleine mit Selbauslöser und ohne Stativ wird es schwierig die richtige Position zu finden.
Ich kann auch jeden Verstehen, wenn er an eine Stelle geht, an der Gefangen wurde. Jeder möchte gerne Fische fangen, leider bedenkt man nicht, wie viele Kilometer und Zeit der Fänger für das Auffinden eines guten Spots investiert hat. Ist dann für den Fänger bitter wenn das nächste Mal 5 Angler den mühsam erarbeiteten Spot belagern|uhoh:

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Ich86 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte am Samstag. (18.08 meinem Geburtstag) nach dem ich nur 2Stunden geschlafen hatte nen schönen 80cm Hecht mit 3.5Kilo landen . wahr echt nen Wunder schöner morgen recht frisch aber das hatte ich mir ja erhofft ,also bin ich um5Uhr aus dem Wohnwagen und zur Saale gefahren. Oje nur zwei Stunden geschlafen und dann noch der ramazotti kommt es einem gleich noch kälter vor naja egal noch nen Pullover drüber und los gings. Bin dann nen gutes Stück das Wasser mit der spinnrute abgelaufen .Nach vielen Hängern im Kraut wechselte ich nun auf einen Spinner mit nem Gummifisch hinten dran ganz neu und das ding lief echt schön (fahr gleich los nen neuen kaufen) Betonung hirbei auf lief . 
hab dann nämlich Ne richtig gute stelle entdeckt,kraut noch 20-30cm statt bis kurz über die Wasser Oberfläche genial hab ich mir gedacht . nur zum landen nen bisschen schlecht "egal" also raus erster Wurf bis rüber auf die ander Seite "Top" in der Mitte dann der beiß. Und ich wusste eigentlich sofort was passiert rechts und links 2.30 Höhe Büsche und ich mitten drin . wie gesagt nach dem drill bzw als er kurz vorm Ufer wahr bin ich dann die Böschung hinunter zum Glück diesmal Net so tief nur bis knapp über die gummistiefel .Also beherzt zupacken und raus. 
Wahr echt nen schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk . 
Gruß Christian 
ps. Bild ging vom Handy nicht hochladen probiere es später noch mal daheim


----------



## west1 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Ich hab mich heute morgen an meinem letzten Urlaubstag beim Angeln in der Hitze vorbereitet auf die kommenden schweißtreibenden Arbeitstage!   
Der letzte Hecht biss heute Mittag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein bei 32,5° im Schatten.

http://img254.*ih.us/img254/5932/hecht20812a.jpg 

Vorher gabs noch einen Rapfen

http://img259.*ih.us/img259/4371/rapfen20812.jpg

und davor noch den hier.

http://img545.*ih.us/img545/1130/hecht20812.jpg


----------



## Ich86 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So nun die verprochenen Photos :vik:
Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## MeisterFische (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen!

War gestern mal bei der Affenhitze los und konnte nen bisschen was fangen!
Kleiner Hecht auf Twister und nen paar Minibarsche, ein 30er Barsch, ein Raubrotauge und ein Döbel!

Könnte allerdings noch riesige Döbel kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche stehen sehen die nicht beißen wollten!#q
Naja die Bilder sind nich sehr toll musste mit der handycam machen und mit strahlender Sonne ist es nicht so toll!

mfg


----------



## MeisterFische (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und der Rest...


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

^^schöne Strecke
Das mit den Döbeln ist bei mir genau so
Wenn man sie sieht egal welche Größe beißen sie nicht


----------



## lexusis71 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern ,schöne Fische dabei#6


----------



## mathei (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern. bei mir gab es heute ne 29er Schleie als beifang. liegt jetzt in der lake und wird morgen geräuchert. ansonsten war ich heute auf großBarsch aus. ein 40er leider wieder nicht. aber 2 schöne 32er.


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Patri zu den schönen Fischen!

Ich war am Montag abend auch noch ein wenig am Rhein zum "Zandern"...
Als nach 1,5 Stunden Wobbler über der Steinpackung baden einfach nix beissen wollte, obwohl es am Ufer geraubt hat wie blöd und ich 3 Zander direkt vor meinen Füßen im Flachwasser beobachten konnte, dachte ich ich versuchs jetzt einfach mal mit Gummi richtung Strömungskante...
Schlimmer kanns ja nicht werden!

Nach dem ca. 20ten Wurf plötzlich der Mega-Tock und die Rute war krumm! Kurz nichts und dann heftigste Kopfstöße und mördermäßige Fluchten! Ich schon "JUHUUUUU, da hängt der 90+ Zander am Band!!! |jump:"

Irgendwan kam der Fisch an die Oberfläche und immer näher und immer näher... und irgendwann das Schuppenkleid gesehen... und gedacht... oh neeeeeeeeeeeee... Rapfen!

Aber bei näherer Begutachtung dachte ich plötzlich: "Häh? Was das denn???" 

Hat sich doch tatsächlich ne dicke Barbe von 65 cm und 2,6 kg meinen Gummifisch einverleibt! :m 

Bisher hab ich nur von den schönen Barbendrills gehört, hab aber selber noch nie eine gefangen! Im Vergleich zu gleichgroßen Zandern sind die schon spektakulär muss ich sagen! |supergri

Und jetzt bin ich mal aufs WE gespannt, da gibts nämlich schön Barbenfilet!


----------



## jurij12 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

huhu

Petri Heil zu der Barbe!!! sehr schöner fisch 
sogar die kleineren barben (20 -30cm) hauen für ihre größe schon ganz schön in die rute wenn man nicht grad nen wallergeschirr dran hat^^

Aufs Barben filet solltes du dich wirklich freuen! sehr leckere fische! jedoch viele gräten, mir solls egal sein 

Und wenn ich nicht so unfähig wäre würde ich auch noch paar Barben fotos aus der weser posten 

Petri Heil


----------



## zandernase (22. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger!

Bei mir gabs gestern abend nen 73er Rheinhecht!
Nachdem ich nach 2 Würfen erstmal bis zum Bauch im Wasser stand um den Wobbler, den ich gerade am nachmittag gekauft hatte, aus nem ebenso neuen Unterwasserbaum zu holen, hat der Wobbler sich 10-15 Würfe später bedankt und mir den Hecht beschert. 
Gut eingekauft sag ich nur...

Gruß ZN


----------



## MaxiDelme (22. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mein bisher größter Barsch mit 27cm. Ich muss wirklich mal öfter mit der Spinnrute raus.

Aber eine schöne Zeichnung hat der Kleine! 

VG
Maxi


----------



## Veit (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe mal wieder für ein paar Tage die Gewässer in Sachsen-Anhalt unsicher gemacht. 
Auch wenn ich nicht der Typ bin, der schlechte Fänge immer gleich aufs Wetter schiebt, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die extreme Hitze im Zusammenspiel mit sehr niedrigen Wasserständen der Flüsse nicht gerade unschuldig war, dass sich die Raubfischfänge eher in Grenzen hielten. Ein paar Fische haben aber dann doch gebissen: Einige Zander bis 60 cm an der Elbe, 2 Strömungshechte, mehrere Döbel und ein Raub-Rotauge an der Saale. Beim Zanderangeln an der Elbe bekam ich außerdem einen großen Wels an den Haken. Der Fisch zog direkt nach dem Biss aus der Buhne in den Hauptstrom und war absolut unhaltbar. Trotz Mittagshitze und mehr als 30 Grad verfolgte ich den Bartelträger noch über zwei Buhnen, verlor ihn dann aber letztlich durch Aufbiegen des Hakens. Ein Kollege, der dabei war, hat den ca. 15minütigen Drill mit dem Handy gefilmt und wird das Video demnächst mal bei youtube hochladen. Trotz allem ein schöner Kurzurlaub in der alten Heimat. Beim nächsten Mal sind die Bedingungen sicher nicht ganz so heftig und dann geht auch wieder etwas mehr.

























Hier auch noch ein Sommernachts-Zander von Angelfreund Henni.


----------



## brettl3 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also ich bin dafür Veit aus dem Forum zu verbannen!
/ironie aus
Hut ab, bei diesen Bedingungen solche Fische zu landen..
Petri!


----------



## Ich86 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mh erst mal nen dickes Petri .
Glaub ich muss auch mal an die Elbe ,aber über nen bann hab ich bei den schönen Bildern auch nachgedacht . Da traut man sich ja fast keine Bilder mehr zu Posten|supergri 
Gruß Christian


----------



## Jerk Meister (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger!

veit welche rute fischt du?


----------



## Veit (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Jerk Meister schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger!
> 
> veit welche rute fischt du?



Prototyp einer Eigenentwicklung.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin! Petri an alle Fänger, sind wieder super Fische dabei#6

Eigentlich sollte es heute Abend mal wieder auf die Zanders gehen jedoch sah dies nicht sehr erfolgsversprechend aus, klarer Himmel und eine Sichttiefe von 2m, letzte Woche war es noch nicht mal ein halber Meter...
Nach 5 mittleren Hechten statt Zander hatten wir genug gehabt und sind auf Barsch umgestiegen, mit Minipilker und Beifänger. Momentan auch nicht so einfach die Jungs zu finden, nach intensiven suchen gelang es uns aber doch noch einen dicken Schwarm zu finden. Fisch ohne ende aber alles nur schniepel um die 20cm...
Zum Schluß konnten trotzdem noch ein paar 30er gelandet werden:m


----------



## moko81 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin moin,
war gestern Abend mit der Spinnrute am Main unterwegs und konnte endlich mal was größeres fangen! 

Als erstes gab es einen 50cm Aland auf nen 3er Mepps...






...gegen 21 Uhr dann meinen ersten richtigen Zander! :vik:
80cm und 5 kg, war mit der leichten Spinnrute und weil alleine unterwegs nicht ganz so einfach aus dem Wasser zu bekommen... |bigeyes






Gruß Moritz


----------



## Txmx (24. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin am Anfang der Woche zum ersten Mal mit meiner neuen Greys Prowla losgezogen und konnte gleich einen 60er Hecht landen. Am 2 Tag hatte ich dann etwas mehr Glück und konnte diesen Freund überlisten.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (24. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Veit. Geile Fotos. Und n netter Döbel im Esox ;-)


----------



## jvonzun (25. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei der Hitze fischte ich in den letzten Tagen immer zwischen 40m und 70m Tiefe, dort scheint es kühler zu sein und die Seesaiblinge sind somit sehr aktiv.






Am Abend schnappen sich aber auch weiter oben die Fische meine Köder.


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beifang beim Hechtangeln. Gebissen hat der Bursche bei 30°C und Sonnenschein auf nen flachlaufenden Wobbler #6 Er hatte 88 cm bei 3,5 kg


----------



## raubfisch-ole (26. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Davon gab es gestern Früh in der Elbe wieder 3 Stück und zwei Kinderzander




Gruß Ole


----------



## zanderzone (26. August 2012)

Geiles Bild, Ole! Hast du das bearbeitet?


----------



## Siever (26. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen der letzten Tage! Hier ein 78er von mir aus der Ruhr!
http://img822.*ih.us/img822/1102/cimg2715x.jpg


----------



## Onkel Tom (26. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, sehr schöne Fische dabei.

Viel habe ich heute in gut 4 Stunden vom Boot aus nicht gefangen, aber ich hatte es auch mal wieder auf einen dicken Stachler abgesehen und die stehen hier leider nicht gestapelt herum. Letztlich hat sich die Ausdauer dann aber doch mal wieder bezahlt gemacht und es kam der Biss auf einen Stickbait. Nachdem er ihn einmal gewaltig verfehlte, schlug es 2 Sekunden später noch mal ein und dann hatte ich ihn. |supergri

http://img842.*ih.us/img842/7834/43erbarschaufsammyiii.jpg


----------



## mathei (26. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri tom. traumfisch. wie gross war er ?


----------



## Onkel Tom (26. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Mathei

43 cm.


----------



## Veit (27. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein paar Fangmeldungen vom Wochenende.
Am Freitag hat es an der Elbe nach eher müdem Start noch recht rege gebissen. Es gab einen mittleren Hecht auf Illex-Wobbler und 21 Zander bis knapp 60 cm auf Stint-Gummi. Außerdem 2 gehakte Brassen.








Am Samstag abend hatte ich zum ersten Mal Gelegenheit in der Weser zu angeln. Der Fluss ist erstaunlich klar, dennoch zeigte sich, dass der Zanderbestand offenbar recht gut ist. Ohne jegliche Vorab-Infos gelang es mir bei dem knapp zweistündigen Versuch gleich 2 Zander zu fangen. Ein Halbstarker auf Stint-Shad in Bernstein-Farbe, worauf es auch noch zwei Fehlbisse gab, die angesichts ihrer Intensität wohl von besseren Fischen stammten. Auf flachlaufenden Bomber-Wobbler gab es anschließend einen Aussteiger und einen halbwegs vorzeigbaren Zander. 




Gestern war ich dann nochmal für drei Stunden an Elbe und hatte 12 Zander in Kindergartenformat.
So heißt es weiter warten auf größere Fische.


----------



## ayron (27. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal wieder ein kleiner dreister Räuber....einfach nur hübsch die Burschen:l


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (28. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Veit

Da du immer die geilsten Fische fängst,wollte ich frage ob du auch mal in den nicht so bekannten Flüssen angeln könntest wie z.B. Mulde  oder in der Weißen Elster auf Zander.

MfG Carphunter8858


----------



## Wickedstyler (28. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Fangmeldungen vom Wochenende.
> Am Freitag hat es an der Elbe nach eher müdem Start noch recht rege gebissen. Es gab einen mittleren Hecht auf Illex-Wobbler und 21 Zander bis knapp 60 cm auf Stint-Gummi. Außerdem 2 gehakte Brassen.
> 
> 
> ...




21 zander .. der hecht und dann nochmal 12 zander ich krieg die freg veit .. wie machst du das ?! .. petri mein lieber ..


----------



## John Carp(enter) (28. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> 21 zander .. der hecht und dann nochmal 12 zander ich krieg die freg veit .. wie machst du das ?! .. petri mein lieber ..



Ich kanns mir schon bald nimmer anschauen 

Wirklich ne beängstigende Quote jedesmal.....aber ist doch überragend  Petri dazu Veit


----------



## jvonzun (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit, habe dich und deine Zander nun sogar im schweizer Angelmagazin "Petri Heil" gesehen!


----------



## -faulenzer- (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend ging es für mich mal fix zum Mittellandkanal. Eigentlich wollte ich meine neuerworbenen Posen testen. Alles aufgebaut und rein damit... Die Strömung war allerdings so stark, dass ich relativ schnell wieder zusammengepackt habe. Aber aufgegeben hab ich nicht. Die Spinnrute bereit gemacht, weissen Kopyto drauf, und los! Zweiter Wurf an einer Stelle die für Zander wie geschaffen scheint. Und peng, da war er. Mein erster maßiger Zander dieses Jahr und mit 60 cm mein PB!|supergri

Sorry für das schlechte Bild, aber ich war alleine los....

Greetz

Knodel


----------



## MeisterFische (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute,
war gestern Montag morgen nochmal los! 
Gab wieder nur Minibarsche was langsam schon echt nervig wird!
Ich konnte allerdings eine ziemlich fette Bachforelle sehen die aber meine Köder leider nicht wollte...
Egal die bekomme ich noch

mfg


----------



## Veit (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



carphunter8858 schrieb:


> @Veit
> 
> Da du immer die geilsten Fische fängst,wollte ich frage ob du auch mal in den nicht so bekannten Flüssen angeln könntest wie z.B. Mulde  oder in der Weißen Elster auf Zander.
> 
> MfG Carphunter8858



Das tue ich! In den beiden von dir genannten Gewässern konnte ich sogar in diesem Jahr schon einige Zander erbeuten. 
Siehe z.B. erstes Foto in diesem Beitrag: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3649147&postcount=878

@ jvonzun: In der Schweiz werde ich in einigen Wochen auch erstmals selbst angeln. Mal sehen was dort so geht. 

Und nun noch eine Fangmeldung vom gestrigen Abend:

Es ging mit Henning zum Feierabend-Spinnfischen an die Elbe.
Der erste Fisch war ein Barsch.




Henning kurz darauf "Schau mal, da treibt ein großer Fisch...."
Ein gezielter Wurf, dann hatte ich ihn.




80er Meerforelle! Leider nicht mehr so ganz fit.  So eine will ich irgendwann mal in lebendem Zustand ans Band bekommen.  Aber das zeigt auf jeden Fall, was es für Brocken in der Elbe gibt.




Eine ganze Reihe (lebende) Zander hatten wir auch. Nicht großes dabei, aber kurzweiliges Angeln. Ich habe die meiste Zeit mit 18 cm Fox Fork Tail gefischt, darauf hat es keinen Deut schlechter gebissen, als bei Henning, der einen 12er Stint-Shad verwendet hat. Auch die Größen der Fänge unterschieden sich nicht.


----------



## Barbenspezi (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Veit

Ich bin ja immer wieder begeistert von dem, was du so an Land ziehst! Ich glaube, ich muss mal die lange Fahrt auf mich nehmen und mir dir einen Tag an der Elbe verbringen. 
Petri zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## carpjunkie (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Veit,da gibs hier noch mehr von; 
Hab ich vor ein paar Wochen gefunden, 
nen Meter lachs am stück  
War aber irgendwie auch nicht mehr so frisch... #h


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> @Veit,da gibs hier noch mehr von;
> Hab ich vor ein paar Wochen gefunden,
> nen Meter lachs am stück
> War aber irgendwie auch nicht mehr so frisch... #h



Bleibt jetzt nur die Frage, warum sie alle sterben #c


----------



## carpjunkie (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ähm.. laichen?! 
Ist meine Vermutung zumindest? 
Aber jetzt?


----------



## hanzz (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Könnte vielleicht an zu hohen Wassertemperaturen liegen ?


----------



## hechtomat77 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Veit: Wo in die Schweiz gehts hin?
Wohne direkt an der Grenze zur Schweiz und bin auch öfters bei den Eidgenossen zum Fischen unterwegs.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## inselkandidat (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo, Freunde der gepflegten Raubfischangelei! 
Allen Erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri!
Bin nun nach 3 Wochen mit dem Faltboot in Norwegen wieder in Deutscheland - anbei ein paar Eindrücke.....

Schöner Tangdorsch...






Was sind das für Fische? Bafo's oder Bachsaiblinge? oder beides?





Fjordaal auf Makrelenfetzen..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Insgesamt 250 km Fjorde bei vorwiegend schönem Wetter und 8 gefangene Fischarten. 
Dann nochmal 4 Tage Süßwasser im Otraflußsystem- einfach ein fantastischer Flecken Erde..:k


----------



## raubfisch-ole (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

60er von heute Nachmittag




Gruß Ole


----------



## jvonzun (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> @ jvonzun: In der Schweiz werde ich in einigen Wochen auch erstmals selbst angeln. Mal sehen was dort so geht.


 
na dann herzlich Wilkommen im schönsten Land :m!!! Kann dir im Moment die Bergseen empfehlen, da du das wohl nicht so kennen wirst!?!

@inselkandidat, es sind Bachforellen




http://www.pic-upload.de/view-15821480/aug--11-.jpg.html


----------



## Raubbrasse (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger.

Ich war vorrige Woche mit meinem Vater auf Barsch los.Wir fingen einige Barsche mit Drop Shot.

Raubbrasse


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern für ein paar Stunden zum Spinnfischen am Rhein.
Morgens war es noch bewölkt und recht angenehm.
Um 07:00Uhr gab es dann auch gleich den ersten 60er Hecht.

Gegen 09:30Uhr gab es einen Fehlbiss eines Hechtes (geschätzte 70cm).
Zehn Minuten später folgte der nächste Biss (Ebenfalls ein Hecht um die 70cm). Leider konnte sich dieser jedoch wieder vom haken befreien.

Tagsüber (30°C und Sonnenschein) wurde es dann sehr zäh. Außer einem Babyhecht von ca. 30cm, ein paar Minibarschen und ein paar Rotfedern am UL-Gerät gab es dann nichts mehr.

Aus anglerischer Sicht bleibt zu hoffen, dass diese Sommerhitze bald ein Ende nimmt, damit auch außerhalb der frühen Morgenstunden Aktivität im Wasser ist.


Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Rhein läuft es Zander mässig ganz gut. Viele Bisse und Aussteiger ein paar bleiben doch hängen.


----------



## west1 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sie beißen wieder....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKYeLU-r3_I&feature=g-all-lik

http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg26/scaled.php?server=26&filename=hecht1912.jpg&res=landing


----------



## bobbykron (1. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Hardcore Hustler (1. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zandernase schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger!
> 
> Bei mir gabs gestern abend nen 73er Rheinhecht!
> Nachdem ich nach 2 Würfen erstmal bis zum Bauch im Wasser stand um den Wobbler, den ich gerade am nachmittag gekauft hatte, aus nem ebenso neuen Unterwasserbaum zu holen, hat der Wobbler sich 10-15 Würfe später bedankt und mir den Hecht beschert.
> ...




Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Septembergewinn:
Quantum EXO Spin 30 ​*





weitere Informationen gibt es im aktuellen Quantum-Katalog.



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## kräuterschnaps (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

62er zander von letzter nacht präsentiert von meinem neffen


----------



## MeisterFische (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen!

Hier läuft im Moment gar nichts! Selbst die Barsche wollen nicht mehr und wenn dann doch mal einer beißt sind die winzig!
Als Köder läuft nur der ganz kleine Salmo Hornet auf alles andere gibts keinen einzigen Biss!

mfg


----------



## Lucius (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab heute meinen PB-Barsch gefangen, noch nie so einen fetten Barsch gesehen - geschweige denn gefangen und in der Hand gehalten - Wahnsinn!
Zuerst dachte Ich an einen guten Zander, da recht träge gekämpft und viele Kopfschläge und war Baff erstaunt als dieser Stachelritter nach oben kam!
Leider hatte ich kein Maßband dabei aber Ich schätze so ca. 45 cm und um die 2 Kg (wobei ich im gewichtschätzen ganz schlecht bin).....


----------



## hanzz (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Barsch und zu den anderen tollen Fischen hier 

Hast doch n super Vergleich auf dem zweiten Bild mit der Rute.

Kannst ja die Rute abmessen, schon hast Du fast das exakte Maß des Barschs.

Denke so um die 2,5 - max. 3 Pfund wird er haben.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Lucius Perti zum PB. Und Respekt, dass du messen und wiegen nicht in der Küche nachgeholt hast :m


----------



## Lucius (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Petri zum Barsch und zu den anderen tollen Fischen hier
> 
> Hast doch n super Vergleich auf dem zweiten Bild mit der Rute.
> 
> ...




Hatte Ich noch vor, ich denke du könntest gut liegen mit deiner schätzung.......:m


----------



## Veit (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende lief es an der Elbe mäßig. Am Samstag hatte insgesamt nur 8 Zander was verglichen zu den letzten Ergebnissen bei längeren Touren eher wenig ist. Immerhin waren darunter zwei vorzeigbare Fische von 65 und 68 cm. Der Rest nur Kleinzeug.
Gestern war ich mit Kumpel Toni mal unterwegs. Viele Fehlbisse, dennoch rund 20 gelandete Fische, aber nix Ü50 dabei. Gebissen hats hauptsächlich auf Stint-Shads und einen neuen Gummikrebs, den ich gerade teste.


----------



## -faulenzer- (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Am Wochenende lief es an der Elbe mäßig. Am Samstag hatte insgesamt nur 8 Zander was verglichen zu den letzten Ergebnissen bei längeren Touren eher wenig ist. Immerhin waren darunter zwei vorzeigbare Fische von 65 und 68 cm. Der Rest nur Kleinzeug.
> Gestern war ich mit Kumpel Toni mal unterwegs. Viele Fehlbisse, dennoch rund 20 gelandete Fische, aber nix Ü50 dabei. Gebissen hats hauptsächlich auf Stint-Shads und einen neuen Gummikrebs, den ich gerade teste.



Mäßig...nur acht Zander..... 

Davon kann ich nur träumen! 

Wie oft bist Du in der Woche am Wasser Veit?!


----------



## hanzz (3. September 2012)

Petri Veit.

Was für ne rote Schwanzflosse. Hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Veit (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Knodel: Im Schnitt so 2 - 4 Mal im Moment.
@ Hanzz: Das ist (leider) Blut. Der Fisch hat den Köder extrem tief inhaliert und musste dann auch entnommen werden. Aber Zander schmeckt ja zum Glück ganz gut.


----------



## hanzz (3. September 2012)

Ah ok. Na dann guten Appetit 
Kommt halt vor. 
Werd heut auch mal wieder zum Rhein gufieren.
Pegel steigt grad.

Hast Du schon mal am Rhein (Niederrhein) gefischt, Veit ?


----------



## -faulenzer- (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Knodel: Im Schnitt so 2 - 4 Mal im Moment.



Am Tag?! 

Ich wäre echt froh wenn ich an unserem Kanal auch so einen Hotspot finden würde...


----------



## torf1 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

88cm Bild1

84cm Bild2&3

Hier nochmal ein kleiner Bericht zum Nachlesen

http://esoxhunters.blogspot.de/


----------



## raubfisch-ole (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von heute Vormittag










Gruß Ole


----------



## -faulenzer- (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow Ole, schöne Fische!

Petri!:m

Edit: Was habt ihr denn bitte für´n Kaiserwetter?!

Hier ist graue Suppe....


----------



## Wurschtsepp (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



knodel schrieb:


> Wow Ole, schöne Fische!
> 
> Petri!:m
> 
> ...



Sei doch froh bei grauer Suppe beißen sie am besten


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern mal wieder mit der Spinnrute am Rhein unterwegs. Das Wasser war auf Grund der heftigen Regenfälle der letzten tage Kaffeebraun.

Gab auch gleich zu Beginn einen äußerst gut genährten 66er Rapfen. Schätze ihn auf etwa 7Pfund. 
(Bis dato der einzigste nennenswerte Rapfen, den ich beim Spinnfischen erbeuten konnte.)
Vor lauter Freude über diesen schönen Fang habe ich es komplett verpennt ein Foto zu schießen #q.

Danach gab es nur noch drei kleinere Hecht und ein Duzend Durchschnittsbarsche.

Angesichts des extremen Wasserstands ein äußerst zufriedenstellender Angeltag.

Beim nächsten Rapfen gibt's dann (hoffentlich) auch ein Foto.


Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## zanderzone (3. September 2012)

Kurioser Fang von heute Abend! War bei uns am Kanal auf Hecht los! Nach nem satten Hänger kam eine Sporttasche zum Vorschein! Hab die Tasche ausgeschüttet! Inhalt: ein Pflasterstein, mehrere Fotos, mehrere Sparbücher, zwei EC Karten, drei Autoschlüssel (VW, Porsche und Mini Cooper), Führerschein, Heiratsurkunde, Sägeblätter und verschiedene Dokumente! Polizei verständigt! Polizei war der Fall bekannt! Bei der Familie wurde letztes Jahr eingebrochen und anschließend ein Feuer gelegt! Tasche wurde nicht realesed, sondern von der Polizei mitgenommen!!

Ach ja! 3 Hechte hab ich auch noch gefangen, aber nix besonderes!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das jst ja mal hammerhart.....

Ich hab mal nen Schlafsack gefangen-  Gott sei Dank ohne Inhalt...


----------



## Lucius (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das jst ja mal hammerhart.....
> 
> Ich hab mal nen Schlafsack gefangen-  Gott sei Dank ohne Inhalt...




Seit hinter mir beim angeln mal einer in den Main gehüpft ist,den Sie dann 1 Woche später 3Km weiter rausgefischt haben, und zwar fast bei mir vor der Haustüre am gegenüber liegenden Ufer, habe ich bei Sachen die man immer mal wieder schwer pumpend vom Grund holt ein extrem mulmiges gefühl....!:g


----------



## Spreewaldjunge (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sonntag 02.03.2012 0835 Minden. 1. Attacke mit aussteiger, dann 2 h Flaute und mit einer ich habe keinen Bock mehr Laune Klamotten gepackt und dann beim reinholen der Rute zweite Attacke an diesem Tag mit riesigem Erfolg. 75er Hecht Dame auf 12 cm Rotauge.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Lucius schrieb:


> Seit hinter mir beim angeln mal einer in den Main gehüpft ist,den Sie dann 1 Woche später 3Km weiter rausgefischt haben, und zwar fast bei mir vor der Haustüre am gegenüber liegenden Ufer, habe ich bei Sachen die man immer mal wieder schwer pumpend vom Grund holt ein extrem mulmiges gefühl....!:g



Dann hoffe ich mal du schneidest nicht sofort die Schnur ab wenn du schwer pumpen musst  könnte ja auch ein Waller sein


----------



## Maik (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Spreewaldjunge schrieb:


> Sonntag 02.03.2012 0835 Minden. 1. Attacke mit aussteiger, dann 2 h Flaute und mit einer ich habe keinen Bock mehr Laune Klamotten gepackt und dann beim reinholen der Rute zweite Attacke an diesem Tag mit riesigem Erfolg. 75er Hecht Dame auf 12 cm Rotauge.




hast aber lang gebraucht von 02,03,20012 zum posten


----------



## DTF72 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein Herbstzander (seit Samstag ist ja meteorologisch Herbst) aus der Lahn Nähe Marburg/Mittelhessen. Der Fisch wog 21 Pfund.
Gefangen auf einen Swimbait.
Grüße,
Frank


----------



## benihana (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



DTF72 schrieb:


> Hier ein Herbstzander (seit Samstag ist ja meteorologisch Herbst) aus der Lahn Nähe Marburg/Mittelhessen. Der Fisch wog 21 Pfund.
> Gefangen auf einen Swimbait.
> Grüße,
> Frank



Petri Heil! Riesen Fisch


----------



## -faulenzer- (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



DTF72 schrieb:


> Hier ein Herbstzander (seit Samstag ist ja meteorologisch Herbst) aus der Lahn Nähe Marburg/Mittelhessen. Der Fisch wog 21 Pfund.
> Gefangen auf einen Swimbait.
> Grüße,
> Frank




Ein geiles Gerät!

Ganz "dickes" Petri!:m


----------



## zanderzone (4. September 2012)

Wow!! Petri!! Wie groß war der?


----------



## GrÜndi (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@knodel:

Dickes PETRI zum Lahn-Zander sag ich auch mal...


----------



## jkc (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Er sorgt für Freude - der Gerät. - Petri

Grüße JK


----------



## Kunde (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Zander, dickes Petri dafür...

Ich konnte gestern auch mal wieder nen guten Fisch fangen. Er biss abends auf nen Stickbait. Das messen ergab 78cm. 

Gruß Kunde


----------



## Siever (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leute, Leute, ihr fangt ja wieder geile Sachen.
Ich komme gerade vom Feierabendangeln und konnte diesen 85er erwischen. Blieb leider der einzige, aber trotzdem schön. Erster Wurf- Hänger-gelöst- Bums- Fisch! So kann ein Angeltag anfangen. Hab den Drill sogar auf Video. Folgt die Tage Mit gebrochenen Fingern ist ein Fisch übrigens schwer zu halten...

http://img209.*ih.us/img209/302/dscn1522t.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Mit gebrochenen Fingern ist ein Fisch übrigens schwer zu halten...


Weil Du halt son Hänfling bisch ...
;-)))
Aber trotzdem Petri Heil zum tollen Fisch..


----------



## Siever (5. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie versprochen gibt es jetzt eben das Video
http://youtu.be/Sqc6Mm4PiIc


----------



## Veit (5. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger, speziell zu guten Lahnzander!



zanderzone schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 188538
> 
> 
> Kurioser Fang von heute Abend! War bei uns am Kanal auf Hecht los! Nach nem satten Hänger kam eine Sporttasche zum Vorschein! Hab die Tasche ausgeschüttet! Inhalt: ein Pflasterstein, mehrere Fotos, mehrere Sparbücher, zwei EC Karten, drei Autoschlüssel (VW, Porsche und Mini Cooper), Führerschein, Heiratsurkunde, Sägeblätter und verschiedene Dokumente! Polizei verständigt! Polizei war der Fall bekannt! Bei der Familie wurde letztes Jahr eingebrochen und anschließend ein Feuer gelegt! Tasche wurde nicht realesed, sondern von der Polizei mitgenommen!!
> ...



Den Porsche-Schlüssel hätte ich als Finderlohn behalten.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (5. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger, speziell zu guten Lahnzander!
> 
> 
> 
> Den Porsche-Schlüssel hätte ich als Finderlohn behalten.



Mir hätte der Mini schon gereicht


----------



## jurij12 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

huhu

@Siever schöner hecht und cooles video, aaaaaber wo hat dein kumpel keschern gelernt ? 
Trotzdem schöner fisch^^

Petri heil


----------



## Siever (5. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jurij12: ich muss meinen Kumpel da mal in Schutz nehmen. Er wollte den Fisch erschrecken, damit er nochmal Gas gibt und ausgekämpft an Land kommt. Ich gebe zu, dass das etwas unglücklich aussieht


----------



## Wurschtsepp (5. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> @jurij12: ich muss meinen Kumpel da mal in Schutz nehmen. Er wollte den Fisch erschrecken, damit er nochmal Gas gibt und ausgekämpft an Land kommt. Ich gebe zu, dass das etwas unglücklich aussieht



Das keschern an sich sei mal dahingestellt, aber du brauchst definitiv nen größeren Kescher :m


----------



## Siever (5. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Das keschern an sich sei mal dahingestellt, aber du brauchst definitiv nen größeren Kescher :m


Hallo?Der ist niegelnagelneu und eigentlich für kleine Friedfische gedacht! Der andere ist nur gerade verliehen Ich dachte nur, dass ich dann lieber einen gummierten nehme, anstatt eines großen alten mit traditionellen Netz...


----------



## jurij12 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

huhu

Hast ja auch recht besser er gibt im wasser vollgas als an land  
Trotzdem Petri zum hecht ! 
Und Petri Heil falls heute noch einer los zieht


----------



## Raubbrasse (5. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den Fängen.


Heute war mein Vater und ich nochmals mit DS auf Barsch unterwegs.Die  Barsche waren dabei bis 30cm.Leider habe ich heute meinen ersten 40+  Barsch im Drill verloren. #q 
Mein Vater wollte ihn gerade landen,als er ausstieg.#q

Raubbrasse


----------



## Veit (6. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin gestern nach Feierabend der Einladung eines Kollegen zu einem Bootstörn im Hamburger Hafen gefolgt. Zu dritt fingen wir ungefähr 20 Zander, die Verteilung war relativ ausgeglichen. Leider wie immer zuletzt fast alles Schniepel. Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich die ganze Zeit über mit dem 18 cm Fox Fork Tail gefischt habe. Doch auch davor kennen die Nachwuchszander keinerlei "Gnade". Immerhin ging dann zumindest ein vorzeigbarer Fisch darauf.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht ganz aktuell (letzten Monat) aber über dieses schöne Foto bin ich soeben wieder gestolpert.


----------



## R1dDle (6. September 2012)

Nach  viel Kleinkram gab es heute bei mir endlich wieder einen erwähnenswerten Fisch.
67 cm hatte der gute. TL Stephan


----------



## h3nn3 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern nach Feierabend der Einladung eines Kollegen zu einem Bootstörn im Hamburger Hafen gefolgt. Zu dritt fingen wir ungefähr 20 Zander, die Verteilung war relativ ausgeglichen. Leider wie immer zuletzt fast alles Schniepel. Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich die ganze Zeit über mit dem 18 cm Fox Fork Tail gefischt habe. Doch auch davor kennen die Nachwuchszander keinerlei "Gnade". Immerhin ging dann zumindest ein vorzeigbarer Fisch darauf.




Und was für einer, makeloser Fisch, toller Zander!
Petri, natürlich auch an den Rest der Boardies!


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwei Kollegen von der letzten Angeltour am Rhein 

kampfstarker Rapfen
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg39/scaled.php?server=39&filename=img1064bearbeitet.jpg&res=landing

und ein Zandermoppelchen :q
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg214/scaled.php?server=214&filename=img1071bearbeitet.jpg&res=landing


----------



## jvonzun (8. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde

bei uns gibt es topwater-Fische






wie auch deepwater-Schönheiten!


----------



## raubfisch-ole (8. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Morgen gab es 9 Zander bis 65cm



















Gruß Ole


----------



## zesch (8. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri !

gestochen scharfe Bilder !

was für eine Kamera- + -einstellung war es ?

Gruß
zesch


----------



## raubfisch-ole (8. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Zesch, Nikon D3100.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war Gestern mal etwas mit der Fliegenrute an einem kleinen Bach im Schwarzwald unterwegs.

Gab auch einige schöne Forellen. Es waren zwar nicht die ganz großen dabei, aber für das Gewässer keine schlechten Fische.

Offenbar ist das Gewässer auch ein Paradies für Nagetiere. Neben einem Bieber konnte ich noch einen Fischotter, sowie mehrere Bisams beobachten.
Außerdem hatte ich noch Konkurrenz von drei Graureihern.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## flotterOtto (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dikkes Petri in die Runde! Schöne Fische und wunderschöne Aufnahmen.... 

Lieben Gruß aus dem Spreewald


----------



## simmi321 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*











Schöne fette Barsche aus´m Rhein. Alle auf Gummi gebissen.


----------



## hechtomat77 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den glücklichen Fängern#6

Bei mir gabs mal wieder einen Hecht:






Gebissen hat er auf einen Bomber Long A in Barsch- Design.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## soadillusion (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So wieder ein Schniepel, aber auf meinen neuen Gummi den Quantum Stratocaster erster Wurf, BAM


----------



## Onkel Tom (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was hier wieder für schöne Fische zu sehen sind, Petri euch allen!

Bei mir hier muss man die Barsche im Moment mühsam einzeln zusammen suchen, aber so 10-20 Stück am Tag geht schon. Richtig große sind da selten dabei, bei maximal 25-28 cm ist meistens Schluss. Aber so ein wenig Frequenz macht auch Spaß. 

http://img705.*ih.us/img705/3060/pimpupbass.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich wär schon bei Barschen regelmäßig über 20 cm froh...........


----------



## Finke20 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Thomas du wohnst eindeutig, im falschen Bundesland :q, was das angeln angeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wohl wahr..........


----------



## Onkel Tom (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Namensvetter

Das höre ich zugegen, ab und an mal, vor allem aus der südlichen Region unsres Landes. Ich würde aber nicht soweit gehen zu sagen, wir wären hier "verwöhnt". Es sind halt andere Verhältnisse, für mich werden Barsche ab 30 - 35 cm interessant, größer ist immer geil.


----------



## Doze (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sehr schöne fische hast du da immer 

an meinem verbutteten baggersee habe ich dieses jahr 300+ barsche gefangen und davon waren 5 stück Ü30 der rest 10-20cm und wieder seltener 25cm evt einem am tag ...

das witzige alles auf große köder x-rap 8 oder 10 cm teilweiße fische die kleiner sind als die köder 

zwei beifänge gab es dieses jahr Rapfen 70+ und eine regenbogenforelle das war es dann auch schon.

Die 120 euro investiere ich nächstes Jahr woanders 

also ja uch in meinen augen verwöhnt 

Doze


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Doze schrieb:


> sehr schöne fische hast du da immer
> 
> an meinem verbutteten baggersee habe ich dieses jahr 300+ barsche gefangen und davon waren 5 stück Ü30 der rest 10-20cm und wieder seltener 25cm evt einem am tag ...
> 
> ...



Dann entnehm doch auch mal den ein oder anderen Barsch und die Größe wird sich nächstes Jahr positiv verändern... 
Wenn einfach zu viele da sind, wachsen die auch nicht richtig ab...


----------



## Doze (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Dann entnehm doch auch mal den ein oder anderen Barsch und die Größe wird sich nächstes Jahr positiv verändern...
> Wenn einfach zu viele da sind, wachsen die auch nicht richtig ab...



das passiert gelegentlich ja auch nur habe ich da immer ein schlechtes gewissen da ich dort schon tage verbracht habe mit köfi (barsch 8-15cm) nicht einen biss bekommen habe egal auf welche Methode , das selbe zählt auch für meine Kunstköder versuche.
und ich nicht einfach fische entnehme mit denen ich nix anfangen kann nur ablegen und wegwerfen ist nicht meine art 

Dieses Jahr ist dort leider auch kein Hecht/Zander Gefangen worden ... wie sich Herausgestellt hat ist dort wohl 5 jahrelang der Hecht abgefischt worden und in der zeit auch nur Regenbogenforelle eingesetzt worden da braucht man sich nicht wundern.

mal sehen was die diesen Monat noch einsetzen ansonsten suche ich mir was anderes ..

Nebenbei bemerkt ist kein großer see...

abwarten und zurück zum Thema mein Geweine hat hier nix zu suchen 


PS: Suche zu 90% neues Gewässer im raum Köln PM für Vorschläge 

Doze


----------



## Bela B. (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den Fängen.


Am Samstag stellte ich  meinem Zielfisch den Barsch nach.
Ich fing einige mit Drop Shot.Der Größte dabei war dieser 30+ Fisch.








Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Veit (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es am Wochenende gleich 6 verschiedene Räuber:  Aal, Hecht, Zander, Regenbogenforelle, Stör und Barsch. Brasse und Güster hätte ich fast unterschlagen.

Fotos habe ich aber nur wenige zu bieten, da die gefangenen Fische nicht alle sonderlich groß waren und da wir die meiste Zeit auch nur gefilmt und nicht fotografiert haben.
Beim einizigen "privaten" Trip, gab es Samstag mittag an der Elbe in S.-A. einen Hecht und einen Zander, sowie noch einen guten Hechtaussteiger und mehrere Fehlbisse. Für zwei Stunden angeln garnicht so schlecht.








In Holland (dort waren wir Sonntag und gestern) konnte ich neben Zandern und Barschen in Naturgewässern, in einem Forellenpuff auch meinen ersten Stör fangen. Sehen echt cool aus, die Teile.


----------



## Syntac (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



DTF72 schrieb:


> Hier ein Herbstzander (seit Samstag ist ja meteorologisch Herbst) aus der Lahn Nähe Marburg/Mittelhessen. Der Fisch wog 21 Pfund.
> Gefangen auf einen Swimbait.
> Grüße,
> Frank



Wat ne Rakete! und die dunke Farbe finde ich echt den Oberhammer! 
Und die Freude auch ins Gesicht geschrieben, Geiler Fisch und top Foto!


----------



## moko81 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern am Main diesen 70cm Zander auf Gummi an der leichten Barschrute gefangen! :m






Kurz darauf erneut ein Biss, wieder Zander und ungefähr gleich groß. Leider konnte ich ihn nicht zum Landgang überreden, ist kurz vorm Landen entkommen....|rolleyes

Gruß Moritz


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.#6
Ich habe gerade mal wieder meine Kamera leer gemacht..
ein 70er   

 Mein Sohn mit einem 41er Barsch​ 

 ein 101 cm​ 

 ein 66er​ 

ein 74er  

 und die drei hier sind von gerade:
ein 95 er​ 

 ein 70er​ 

 und ein 85er  im strömenden Regen.​


----------



## Siever (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber Tommi! Auf die Eigenbauten gefangen??
Ich konnte gestern meinen bisher größten Hecht des Jahres fangen: 98cm... . Dazu 2 Zander bis 55cm und 2 Aussteiger. Nicht schlecht für nen Feierabend. Leider sind die Bilder kacke. Ich muss mir mal Gedanken um gute Selbstauslösebilder machen. Von Passanten werden die Bilder nie so, wie ich es mir vorstelle... .

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/4816/cimg2845s.jpg

http://img207.*ih.us/img207/1003/hecht1.jpg


----------



## Martin1987 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den genialen Hechten


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen.

Siever, alter Essener. #h
Langsam wird mir dein Feierabendangeln aber auch gruselig.
Petri.

Zauberst auch immer schöne Fische hervor.


----------



## HerrHamster (11. September 2012)

So ich habe auch mal was, ein schöner Large-Mouth Bass von 46 cm Länge!


----------



## feko (12. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ui,toller Fisch-aus nem deutschen Gewässer?
vg


----------



## HerrHamster (12. September 2012)

Nee, Kanada!


----------



## inselkandidat (12. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was braucht's für nen halben Herzkasper?

ne 1,80er Jerke, Wasser bis zum Hals, 
und 121 cm Hecht am Band...





Aufgrund der Kopfschläge dachte ich an einen guten 90er, bis die Dame sich auf Augenhöhe in voller Länge aus dem Wasser schraubte...|bigeyes der Schocker


----------



## MIG 29 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, gestern 65cm Rapfen gefangen, der hat so wahnsinnig gezogen. Nach 10 min. Drillzeit, kam ich echt zum Schwitzen.


----------



## Onkel Tom (12. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier wurden ja auch wieder sehr schöne Fische überlsitet, Petri! 

 Ich bin heute mal ins Auto gestiegen und meiner Heimat ein ganzes Stück weit entflohen. Da ich hier in meiner Ecke ja keine großen Gewässer habe, muss ich eben manchmal ein wenig fahren, um an größere Gewässer zu kommen. Kumpel Marco, der das hier sicher auch lesen wird, kann sich sicherlich denken, wie viel Sprit ich heute wieder verfahren habe, aber was tut man nicht alles für dicke Fische. :m

  Das Gewässer an das ich heute fuhr, habe ich in der Vergangenheit schon ein paar mal beangelt. In der Regel habe ich da aber immer voll auf den Sack bekommen, weil mir an solchen großen Gewässern einfach die nötige Erfahrung fehlt und es vom Ufer aus immer sehr schwer ist. Es ist groß, überdurchschnittlich tief und meist bekam ich da in mehrere Stunden nur 1-2 Bisse, wenn überhaupt. Die Mehrzahl der Angeltage endete als Schneider, nicht selten war ich ziemlich frustriert… ;+

  Heute jedoch wendete sich das Blatt und ich glaube die Sache geknackt zu haben. Sicher sein kann ich natürlich erst, wenn sich die Nummer von heute noch ein paar mal wiederholen konnte. Aber was ich heute für eine geile Barschangelei erleben durfte hat mich dann doch sehr erfreut, obwohl ich ja doch relativ oft mal einen guten Barsch fange. Insgesamt fing ich heute 23 Barsche unter anderem 2 Kapitale. Ein kleiner Hecht rundete die Nummer dann auch noch ab. Leider verlor ich aber auch einen wahren Barschgiganten nach ca. 40 Sekunden Drill durch ausschlitzen. Der hätte mit Sicherheit deutlich über meinem bisherigen Rekord von 44 cm gelegen, wenn mal nicht sogar die „Schallmauer“ gewackelt hätte. Ärgert mich zwar auch ein bisschen, aber so ist angeln nun mal. Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder von heute. 

  http://img43.*ih.us/img43/3576/32erbarschi.jpg

  http://img593.*ih.us/img593/441/39erbarsch.jpg

  http://img546.*ih.us/img546/2590/42erbarschi.jpg


----------



## benihana (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, für mich ist jetzt die Rhein-Hecht-Saison eröffnet.

Konnte den Knaben gestern Abend zu einem Fototermin überreden, danach hat er mich dann durch ein schütteln zu einem Krankenhaustermin überredet...


----------



## Daniel SN (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sowas kenne ich, nur zum glück nicht ganz so schlimm.
Mein letztes Erlebnis war vor gut 2 Wochen und musste selber die OP vornehmen am Wasser war zum Glück nicht so über wie bei Dir aber geblutet hat es trotzdem wie S...
Hoffe du hast alles gut überstanden und kannst bald wieder ans Wasser.
Bis dahin Petri


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



benihana schrieb:


> So, für mich ist jetzt die Rhein-Hecht-Saison eröffnet.
> 
> Konnte den Knaben gestern Abend zu einem Fototermin überreden, danach hat er mich dann durch ein schütteln zu einem Krankenhaustermin überredet...


Hi,

sowas kommt halt bei der Handlandung vor auch wenn es noch so cool ist das kann jedem mal passieren egal wie oft es gut ging.Ich kescher meine Fische nur noch.Schöner Gummikescher dann hängen die Drillinge auch nicht im Netz und man erspart sich solchen Mist und muss den Fisch nicht bis kurz vorm Tot drillen um ihn sicher landen zu können.Bevor manche den Fisch per Handlandung haben habe ich ihn schon wieder released.Sicher nicht unschonender als den Fisch ewig müde zu drillen und gerade bei großen schonender als sie nur an den Kiemendeckeln rauszuheben.


----------



## pike-81 (13. September 2012)

Moinsen!
Geiler Hecht an der Jerkrute.
Petri Heil!
Welchen Köder hat er denn genommen?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hätte da wohl nicht geholfen, aber trotzdem hier mal ein Video wie man Haken gut wieder aus dem Fleisch bekommt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNvWououyp4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



benihana schrieb:


> So, für mich ist jetzt die Rhein-Hecht-Saison eröffnet.
> 
> Konnte den Knaben gestern Abend zu einem Fototermin überreden, danach hat er mich dann durch ein schütteln zu einem Krankenhaustermin überredet...



Auf jeden Fall stabile Drillinge |supergri
Gute Besserung


----------



## inselkandidat (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@pike-81: 20er Gummilatschen in Farbe Schleie...#h


----------



## lexusis71 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und Petri in die Runde.

Hier ein 62 Zander von gestern,#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es einen ca. 50er​ 

 dann einen übermütiger 35er Barsch​ 

 einen 96er Hecht​ 

 und einen 108 cm Hecht​


----------



## -faulenzer- (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tommi,

Petri zu den schönen Fängen!

Auf Deinem Boot würd ich auch gerne mal ne Runde mitfahren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch wieder schöne Fotos, Tommi!


----------



## jvonzun (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei euch gibt es wirklich tolle Hechte- Petri!

war auch wieder ein bisschen unterwegs


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und - auch das muss man anmerken:
Deine Fotos sind nicht schlechter ;-)))


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und - auch das muss man anmerken:
> Deine Fotos sind nicht schlechter ;-)))



@Tomi Engel, deine Fotos sind einfach abartig!:m Will aaauuuuuch!!!!!#q
@jovonzun, wie immer klasse Bildchen. Sehr schöne Färbung.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Will nun auch mal wieder einen Fang melden.
Bisher ist es bei mir das Jahr der Kleinfische, noch schlimmer ist aber die Tatsache, dass mir dieses Jahr zudem ein paar bessere Fische ausgestiegen sind.
Und beim Zanderangeln bin ich sowieso ziemlich glücklos, fische nun seit ca. 2 Jahren intensiver auf die Fische, aber außer einem 30er Barsch sowie ner Scholle von 34cm waren Erfolgserlebnisse sehr rar. Das Beste war eigentlich immer, wenn ich nen Hänger lösen konnte |supergri Und das Seltsame an der Sache: Mir haben meine Kollegen, die regelmäßig und auch in guten Stückzahlen fangen, auf die Finger geguckt, und eigentlich habe ich laut deren Aussage nichts anderes gemacht, als sie selbst.
Aber am vergangenen Sonntag hats endlich geklappt, und als der Fisch gelandet war konnte ich mir einen Freudenschrei nicht verkneifen  Viel Blut und Schweiß sowie etliche Stunden am Wasser wurden endlich belohnt. 51cm hatte der Zander.
http://*ih.us/a/img255/5664/imageuploadedbytapatalk.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Jetzt will ich hoffen dass der Knoten geplatzt ist und ich nicht wieder solange auf den nächsten Zander warten muss |rolleyes

Greetz
Timo


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch. Durchhalten lohnt sich. Kann absolut nachvollziehen das du dir den Freudenschrei nicht verkneifen konntest. Ging mir bei meinem ersten Nachtzander auch so. 
Jetzt mußt du wohl deinen Namen ändern in: FangeWas5:m


----------



## Onkel Tom (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Tommi und Jon, wie gewohnt tolle Bilder. Besonderen Glückwunsch an Timo zum ersten Zander, weiß selber wie schön das ist, habe ja auch recht lange drauf warten müssen.

 Heute haben Kumpel Marco und ich endlich mal wieder die Zeit gefunden, zusammen zu angeln. Wir trafen uns nach der Arbeit an einem Gewässer und angeln so ein bisschen drauf los. Es war heute sehr windig und so wurde die Angelei doch ziemlich erschwert, aber wir haben uns unsere Fische schon erarbeitet. 

  Zunächst mal gab es ein paar kleine bis mittlere Barsche auf verschiedenste Ködertypen.

  http://*ih.us/a/img221/268/31erbarsch.jpg

  Leider bin ich nicht immer schnell genug am Auslöser, aber irgendwie find ich es trotzdem schick.

  http://*ih.us/a/img835/7038/crazyperch.jpg

  Nachdem wir ein paar Barsche zusammen hatten und Marco kurz vorm Aufbruch war, fing er noch mal ein schönes Exemplar seines Lieblingsfisches. Hat mich sehr gefreut, das er auch mal wieder einen schönen Esox fangen konnte, das ist in diesem Jahr bei uns hier nicht so ganz leicht.

  http://*ih.us/a/img841/1120/marcos67erii.jpg

  Dann musste Marco jedoch los, die Familie rief. Ich hingegen blieb noch eine Weile am Wasser, ich wollte schließlich auch noch ein schönes Exemplar meines Zielfisches fangen. Das ganze stellte sich allerdings als ziemlich kompliziert heraus, war halt ein anderes Gewässer als noch vor zwei Tagen. Aber so zu sagen auf den letzen Würfen gelang es dann doch noch, ich kann es einfach nicht lassen. Mit 39 cm auch wieder ein schöner.

  http://*ih.us/a/img228/4872/39erbarschii.jpg


----------



## spike999 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@onkel tom 
tolle bilder in geilen posen von dir...immer wieder schön anzusehen...


----------



## soadillusion (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern aufn kleinen See in Brandenburg. Insgesamt wurden 10 Hechte gefangen um die 60-70 cm...bis auf einer alle releast. Sowie 4 Aussteiger wobei einer schätzungsweise Ü80 war.


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mahlzeit und sehr schöne Bilder @Onkel Tom.

Für mich war heute der Tag aller Tage!

Ich hatte mich gestern spontan mit einem Jungangler aus unserem Verein, den ich hier im Board kennengelernt habe, zum angeln verabredet.
Wir trafen uns heute morgen um Punkt 9:15 an unserem Vereinssee, um unseren Hechten nachzustellen.

Nach rund 1,5 Stunden biss dann auch der erste 30er auf den Wobbler des Junganglers und weitere 2 Stunden später, war ich immernoch Schneider und er fühlte sich mit seinem 30er auch nicht besser.|supergri

Als wir fast am Ende unserer Bucht angekommen sind, hatte auch ich dann gott sei dank meinen ersten und einzigen Biss.
Es war ein mittelmäßiger Schlag, den ich dann auch direkt mit einem Schlag erwiderte....

.....es fühlte sich an, als ob ich gegen einen Stein anschlug.
Auf der anderen Seite rührte sich absolut nichts!#c
Ich stand für einen kurzen Moment leicht konfus mit krummer Rute an der Schilfkante, bis die frage meines Kameraden "hängt da einer dran?" aufschreckte.

Nun begann der Stein sich zu bewegen und mir war klar, das ich da wohl endlich mal wieder ein Meter an der Angel habe.
Allerdings fühlte sich dieser Fisch anders an, ganz anders.
Er war unglaublich schwer und ich bekam ihn kaum vom Fleck bewegt.
Als sich dann die Masse in Bewegung setzte, war er nicht mehr zu halten.

So etwas hatte ich noch nie erlebt!

Nachdem ich ihn dann rund 10 Minuten später und nach mühsamen pumpen das erste mal zu gesicht bekam, schlug mein Herz bis an die Kehle.

Dieser Hecht war größer als einen Meter und schwerer als, jeder andere den ich bisher in meinem Leben gefangen habe.

Nach weiteren 20 Minuten und einem unglaublichen Kraftaufwand, konnte ich meinen "Stein" mit not und mühe landen.

114cm und ich schätze locker 30 Pfund....

Mein junger Freund stand sprachlos daneben.
Nach einigen Fotos, durfte mein "Stein" dann auch wieder zurück und erfreute sich bester Gesundheit. :l

Nach 4 Jahren habe ich somit endlich mal wieder meine PB geknackt und hatte den Drill meines Lebens.
Diesen Tag werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen :m


----------



## Barbenspezi (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was eine feiste Lady! Petri zu diesem schönen Fisch.


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dickes monster glückwunsch!:k


----------



## Daniel SN (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein sehr schöner Hecht. Fettes Petri. :m


----------



## Finke20 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Petri an alle die was ans Band bekommen haben. Sehr schöner Hechtdame.

Heute ging es mit Goolgetter zum angeln. Diesmal nicht auf die Peene, sondern in einem See. Aber der Weg zum See ist ja so was von :c #d.

Es ist ein schönes angeln gewesen, etliche Barsche aber die Größe.

http://*ih.us/a/img812/1883/150912.jpg

Es gingen 7 Hechte an die Köder. Hier der Größte und er liegt schon in der Pfanne .

http://*ih.us/a/img37/2236/1509121.jpg

Es ist ein sehr schöner Ausflug gewesen #h.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwei schöne Ü40-Barsche der letzten zwei Wochen!

42er bei Hitze und Sonnenschein
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg40/scaled.php?server=40&filename=img1046df.jpg&res=landing

43er bei Wind und Regen
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg96/scaled.php?server=96&filename=img1074dg.jpg&res=landing


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es heute einen 88er​


----------



## Finke20 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Petri Tommi, für einen 88iger hat der aber einen Großen Schädel |kopfkrat. Gibt es dort nicht genug Futter ;+?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Petri Tommi, für einen 88iger hat der aber einen Großen Schädel |kopfkrat. Gibt es dort nicht genug Futter ;+?


Doch schon, so gross war der Kopf auch gar nicht. Das sieht  nur auf dem Foto so aus...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach mehrmonatiger Zwangspause gabs, zwar nur kleine, aber wenigstens mal wieder ein paar Hechte, hier mal 2 davon.

http://*ih.us/a/img201/3568/pike.gif

http://*ih.us/a/img341/3576/img2800gr.jpg


----------



## Onkel Tom (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ HH Pike Hunter

Sehr, sehr geiler Hecht, der ist gleich mal 6 Pfund schwerer als mein Rekordhecht bei gleicher Länge. Saubere Sache! #6

Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger, Fabis zweites Bild gefällt mir sehr gut, schöne Farben! 

Bei mir ist der absolute Dickbarschalarm ausgebrochen, das ist echt nicht mehr zu glauben. Egal wohin es mich verschlägt, überall gibt es Moppeltiere. Die sehr geile Ausbeute der letzen 4 Angeltage: 2x39 cm, 1x40 cm, 2x42 cm und 1x43 cm. Dazu noch viele, viele andere. Die Verlagerung meiner Angelei von Hecht auf Barsch macht sich dann doch deutlich bemerkbar. 

Den 43er von heute stelle ich mal ein, die anderen Bilder besser nicht. War oft zu Gast an "fremden Gefilden", will niemanden was kaputt machen. Vom verfremden halte ich nichts, daher diesmal nur ein Bild.

[FONT=&quot]http://*ih.us/a/img687/8434/43erbarschamluch.jpg[/FONT]


----------



## Ronacts (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger

konnte jetzt auch endlich mal was vorzeigbares fangen

genau 90cm ca.5 kg

Gruß Ronny


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, sehr Vorzeigbar


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder ne Menge klasse Fische dabei und tolle Fotos!
Petri Heil dazu!!!


----------



## Fury87 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern abend und heute abend jeweils für 2 Stunden am Kanal und  konnte insgesamt 12 zander, 2 Barsche und einen Hecht Fangen! Hechte werden bei uns im kanal wirklich so gut wie Nie Gefangen! Ich habe in den Letzten jahren von 1 Hecht Gehört! :vik:









Einen ca. 70cm Langen Hecht! Mein erster überhaupt im Kanal!


----------



## angelarne (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Fänge der letzten Tage kann ich nun hier auch einmal reinstellen.

Die Zander kommen in Fahrt. 77, 68 und 66.

Die Barsche waren 33, 35, 38.

Der goldenen Herbst kommt! #6


----------



## Veit (19. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Raubfischfänger!

Bei mir lief es in den letzten Tagen nur schlecht bis mäßig. Zander kamen nur in kleinen Formaten. Ansonsten ein paar Barsche, Kollege Jens erwischte einen größeren. Weiterhin einige Hechte, von denen einer mit 88 cm recht ordentlich war. Außerdem ging ein Wels von 1,15 m an den Haken. Meist musste man sich die Fische ziemlich hart erkämpfen. Ich denke mal, dass es wieder besser wird, wenn die Pegelstände der Flüsse etwas steigen und die Temperaturen sinken.


----------



## jvonzun (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @ all! 

ich war gestern auch wieder einmal unterwegs. Eigentlich werden die Barsche bei uns nicht grösser als 30 cm, deshalb war das Staunen gross, als ich plötzlich ein 42er in den Händen hatte. Später gab es noch einen Hecht und heute morgen einige Rotgetupfte!


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Veit: Tolle Fische. Ich habe heute im aktuellen Blinker deinen Bericht/Video vom Muldestausee gesehen. Tolle Sache.


----------



## _Pipo_ (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Probeangeln mit neuer Rute (Fox Rage Spin H 270cm 30-100g) und neuen Wobblern brauchte in 3h direkt mal 2 Hechtean Land, einer ging im Drill verloren und einer verfehlte beim Stop&Go den Köder.

Für 3 der 4 Attacken war mein neuer 57g Wobbler in Barsch Optik verantwortlich (darunter die 2 Gelandeten).

Der erste ist mit 65-70cm dabei und hat einen ordentlichen Bauch, der 2te ist eher schmal mit 55-60cm Länge gewesen.

Bilder folgen.


----------



## soadillusion (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut mal wieder ein kleinerer Räuber


----------



## Onkel Tom (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische Jungs und schicke Bilder.

 Ich bin nach der Arbeit wieder los, da Dickbarsch ja im Moment nicht sooo schlecht läuft. Und auch wenn 10 Barsche über 40 cm pro Jahr schon irgendwie krank sind, gesellten sich dann heute Nummer 11 und 12 dazu.  :m

  http://*ih.us/a/img801/2888/41erdickbarsch.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]http://*ih.us/a/img35/5515/42erdickbarsch.jpg[/FONT]


----------



## benihana (20. September 2012)

Hey,
Hecht läuft bei uns zur zeit echt gut. Gestern Abend einen mit ca 80 cm, der schwimmt wieder. 

Der hier ist von heute hat 76 cm. 

Alles auf wobbler im Rhein. 

Gruß, 

Benihana


----------



## zandernase (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus, 
Petri an die Fänger.
Ich kann auch mal wieder nen (Alt-)Rheinhecht beisteuern.
Ich war gestern abend auf Aal los und dachte bevor es dunkel wird machste noch ein paar Würfe mit der Spinne. 
Meinen diesjährigen Erfolgsspinner mepps long 3 dran und zack nach dem 5 Wurf ein Biss.:m
Ein schöner 71cm Hecht... sonsts gab noch ein paar kleine Barsche und ein paar Rotaugen auf den Aalwurm. Aal aber bis 1 Uhr keinen.

P.S. es wird Herbst und nachts schon wieder ganz schön frisch und nebelig....


----------



## atsm123 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

fängt hier jemand auf köfi fische...


----------



## angelarne (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!

Morgens läufts bei mir momentan.

Alle Fische schwimmen wieder! :m


----------



## tino2007 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich fange zwar regelmäßig meinen Fisch, poste jedoch kaum meine Fänge im Internet. Diesmal anders, da dieser Fang ein ganz Besonderer für mich war.

Gebissen auf einen Billigwobbler (DD) geworfen im Uferbereich vom Boot aus...., Hänger? Nö!, OIDA!, 5 min Drill, Das erste mal auf der Oberfläche OIDA was geht hier ab?  Drill 2 min., Kescher +Handlandung, Lippenpircing, Messen, Fotos, Release (topfit), highfive, Für den Rest des Tages einen fetten Smile im Gesicht!
110 cm (PB)...

Oh yeah!


----------



## FranzJosef (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ich so langsam daran denke 'ne Fotomachmaschine mitzunehmen:

Heute, HighNoon, 2x 60+cm Esox. :m


----------



## zander1203 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also ich musste es nochmal versuchen - nachdem ich jetzt 2 mal keinen Fisch beim angeln mit Köderfisch fangen konnte.
Gestern  Abend ging es dann losan mein Vereinsgewässer , um schnell ein paar Köderfische zu fangen . Es  dauerte ca. eine Std. für 7 kleinere Köderfische ( 5 Brassen , 2  Rotaugen).
Um 19 Uhr waren dann beide Ruten im Wasser .Eine mit Pose nah am Ufer und eine auf Grund weiter raus.
Dann ging es an den Zeltaufbau , die Liege und den Schlafsack rein


Es tat sich bis kurz vor 5 uhr garnichts , bis auf hin und wieder Dreck was in die Schnur schwam.
Um 4:55 Uhr  machte sich die erste Rute bemerkbar , durch langsames abziehen der Schnur .
Der Anhieb saß und ich konnte einen 58 cm und 1,6 kg schweren Zander landen .
Da er leider den Hacken zu tief geschluckt hatte und am bluten war , habe ich mich entschlossen in mitzunehmen .
Ich esse gerne Zander , habe aber auch noch Fisch aus Norwegen in der Truhe .Daher nehme ich kaum Fisch mit .




​











Die Rute wieder ausgelegt und wieder in den Schlafsack .
Um  8:15 meldete sich dann erneut mein Bissanzeiger . Die Schnur lief zügig  ab . Den Anschlag gesetzt und nichts - ins Leere - schade aber ok .
Dann war wieder Ruhe . Um 10 uhr habe ich dann eingepackt im leichten Regen.


Also beide Bisse waren weiter draussen, auf Grund.


----------



## jvonzun (22. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war heute zum ersten Mal wieder richtig am Bergseefischen. Windböen und Regen waren auf 2000m ü. M. jedoch nicht so angenehm, die Fische störte es weniger, darunter war sogar ein kapitaler Seesaibling von 58 cm :vik:!


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jvonzun: Echt ein toller Fisch, dickes Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Goil - Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Onkel Tom (22. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder schöne Fische, die ihr da gefangen habt, Petri!

Ich konnte bei den letzten beiden Touren mal wieder ein paar Hechte fangen, nach den ganzen dicken Barsche war das auch mal wieder ganz nett.

http://*ih.us/a/img10/6/guter67erhecht.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img838/9308/65erhecht.jpg


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jonvonzun
Nicht nur deine Fische lassen einen neidisch werden - sondern vor allem die Lanschaft in der du angeln und sie fangen darfst. Einfach gigantisch, Danke #6

War am Freitag Abend und heute Mittag kurz am nahegelegenen Fluss unterwegs. Spinnfischen ist wegen starken Pflanzenbewuchs aktuell noch sehr mühsam und schwierig. Trotzdem konnte ich am Freitag Abend sowie heute Mittag je einen Hecht verhaften. Jeweils beim Vertikalen Jiggen in tiefen Außenkurven.


----------



## Fury87 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem Ich die Letzten beiden male wirklich richtig Schlecht Gefangen   habe, gab es Heute wieder eine schöne überraschung am Kanal richtung   Senden!

Neben 5 kleinen Zandern, konnte Ich wieder einen Hecht Fangen, zwar war   er diesmal deutlich kleiner als mein erster Kanal Hecht, aber trotzdem   habe Ich mich sehr über diesen seltenen Kanal-fang Gefreut! #6 Denn in Münster´s Kanal, werden die wirklich so gut wie NIE Gefangen!


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mini Zander fange ich auch aller Hand zur Zeit aber die großen zeigen sich noch nicht


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich gestern nur etwas Feedern gehen am Rhein. Da außer 3 kleinen Barben (und den allgegenwärtigen Grundeln) nichts ging bin ich noch 2 Stunden mit der Spinnrute losgezogen. Dabei konnte ich einen 63er Hecht erwischen. Das scheint dieses Jahr hier wohl die Durchschnittsgröße der Hechte zu sein. Fische über 70, bzw. unter 60 werden an diesem Abschnitt dieses Jahr kaum gefangen.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald,

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## bobbl (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte gestern den Gesellen hier fangen! :vik:

Bericht dazu gibt´s hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249918


----------



## zander1203 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Morgen bin ich noch mal los um auf Zander zu Angeln .


Um 06:30 war ich  am Wasser .
Ruten aufgebaut mit Köderfischen bestückt und rein damit .
Um 7 uhr  zog meine Schnur  los , ganz ruhig und gleichmässig- nach Ca 2 m Schnur schlug ich an und der Anschlag saß .
Zum Vorschein kam ein ca 65 cm Zander , da der Hacken vorne saß -  durfte er wieder in sein Element .


​10 minuten danach hatte ich noch mal einen kurzen Biss . Der aber leider nach ca 50 cm Schnur wieder losgelassen hat .
Um 7:30 zog meine Schnur ein weiteres mal ab . Den Biss konnte ich leider nicht verwerten - der Anschlag ging ins Leere..

Dann tat sich nichts mehr bis ich eingepackt habe . ( 12 uhr)


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@zander1203: Bietest du die Köderfische an der Pose an, oder wie? Welche Köderfische?
Gruß und Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe heute Abend mit Boardie Basspsycho noch ein paar Würfe an einer Kiesgrube gemacht, was ihm einen ca. 65er Hecht auf Gummi einbrachte. Ich war Schneider - egal war trotzdem schön


----------



## zander1203 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meistens eine mit Pose und eine mit Grundblei .
ca 8-12 cm Kleine Brassen oder Rotaugen 



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> @zander1203: Bietest du die Köderfische an der Pose an, oder wie? Welche Köderfische?
> Gruß und Petri


----------



## kischt (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach langer Pause...


----------



## Wurschtsepp (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Habe heute Abend mit Boardie Basspsycho noch ein paar Würfe an einer Kiesgrube gemacht, was ihm einen ca. 65er Hecht auf Gummi einbrachte. Ich war Schneider - egal war trotzdem schön



FCB :m:m:m:m


----------



## Franz_16 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> FCB :m:m:m:m



Ja, jeder hat so seine Fehler :q


----------



## Wurschtsepp (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, jeder hat so seine Fehler :q




Ich hab vergessen das es auch n paar Gegner des besten Vereins gibt ....:m


----------



## Raubbrasse (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ alletri Heil zu den schönen Fischen.


Heute war es endlich soweit,ich konnte mein Jugendfischerreischein gegen  einen Fischerreischein tauschen.Nach der Schule ging es gleich ans  Wasser.Nach langer DS-Angelei mit Tauwurm konnte ich heute den  Gummifisch einsetzen.Durch das Drop-Shot-angeln habe ich schon Erfahrung  sammeln können,die ich heute umsetzen wollte.
Dieser schöne 50cm Zander konnte ich zum kurzen Landgang überreden.:g







Gruß Raubbrasse


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Raubbrasse zu dem schönen Zander und Glückwunsch zu deinem Fischereischein!#h#h


----------



## Wurschtsepp (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieso werden meine hochgeladen Bilder nie Angezeigt -.-


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Wurschtsepp

Wenn du auf ein Thema Antwortest auf "Anhänge verwalten" gehen, dann den Anhang auswählen und dann auf HOCHLADEN klicken. Dan sollte das klappen. 

siehe Anhang.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Franz_16
Wenn ich es auf diese weise versuche kommt:
Ihr Seitenaufruf konnte aufgrund eines fehlenden Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden.

Wenn Sie meinen, dass es sich dabei um einen Fehler handelt, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Administrator und beschreiben Sie genau, was Sie gemacht haben, bevor diese Meldung angezeigt wurde.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Cache und Cookies löschen - dann sollte es gehen. 
Aber lass uns per PN weitermachen - sonst wirds hier zu sehr OT.


----------



## Sea-Trout (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubbrasse schrieb:


> @ alletri Heil zu den schönen Fischen.
> 
> 
> Heute war es endlich soweit,ich konnte mein Jugendfischerreischein gegen  einen Fischerreischein tauschen.Nach der Schule ging es gleich ans  Wasser.Nach langer DS-Angelei mit Tauwurm konnte ich heute den  Gummifisch einsetzen.Durch das Drop-Shot-angeln habe ich schon Erfahrung  sammeln können,die ich heute umsetzen wollte.
> ...


Petri das ist doch ein sehr geiler Einstand zum Fischereischein:m.


----------



## Siever (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal 2 Bilder von einem durchwachsenden Abend gestern... . Die Story dazu gibt`s hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3719564&posted=1#post3719564

http://*ih.us/a/img831/3258/cimg2866z.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img7/4090/cimg2857o.jpg


----------



## Wurschtsepp (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schwere Geburt^^ Danke an Franz 
Hoffe es klappt diesmal mit den Bildern.
Einer von 2 Pikes gestern am Chiemsee.


----------



## Dagles (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

106er, leider keine Matte dabei zum Wiegen und wir wollten den Fisch nicht verletzen! Hat aufjedenfall Spaß gemacht!:m

http://*ih.us/a/img213/6195/img0593d.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Säp (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Teil, auf was hat der gebissen?


----------



## Dagles (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin auf der arbeit und hab dir ein Foto rausgesucht =)!

http://*ih.us/a/img542/4412/87200.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## MoselBarbe (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

weiß auch jemand wie der heißt und von welchem Hersteller der ist???#c

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## lexusis71 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern,schöne Fische !

War grad auch los,erst gab es einen 53 ziger und dann diesen.
97 cm hatte der gute !!!
gruß,Michael


----------



## kischt (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch. Sehr schöner Fisch :k
Da kann man momentan bei uns in der Gegend nicht mithalten...


----------



## Barbenspezi (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|bigeyes|bigeyes#6
Hast du den gewogen? Wahnsinnsfisch!


----------



## lexusis71 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank euch.

Und nein hatte leider keine Waage dabei,denke aber das er so an die 9 -10 kg hatte.


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Absolut geiler Zander dickes Petri digga!Wir sehen uns nächste Woche.#h


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn!!! Dickes Petri zur Zandergranate!!!#r


----------



## rudini (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow!

Leider geil!!:l


----------



## Dagles (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Zander Petri heil!


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dickes petri 
watt ne granate


----------



## lexusis71 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen dank für die ganzen Petris|uhoh:

War echt ein gelungener Kurztrip,mal sehen was der Herbst noch so bringt.

Gruß und gute Fänge ,für euch#h


----------



## Hardcore Hustler (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dagles schrieb:


> 106er, leider keine Matte dabei zum Wiegen und wir wollten den Fisch nicht verletzen! Hat aufjedenfall Spaß gemacht!:m
> 
> http://*ih.us/a/img213/6195/img0593d.jpg
> Uploaded with *ih.us




Schöner Fisch Petri


----------



## Hardcore Hustler (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lexusis71 schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern,schöne Fische !
> 
> War grad auch los,erst gab es einen 53 ziger und dann diesen.
> 97 cm hatte der gute !!!
> gruß,Michael




Dicke Granate Petri


----------



## rudini (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Lexius71:Was hatte sich denn der Gute eigentlich geschnappt??

Petri zum Hecht@ Dagles

LG#h


----------



## -faulenzer- (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein Zander-Trümmer!|bigeyes

Petri heil zu diesem Super-Fisch!!!!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Lexius71

auch von mir ein *dickes* Petri zu diesem Ausnahmefisch....


----------



## mexx87 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

absolut geiles teil! dickes petri! :m


----------



## twitch (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

85er Zander auf 12cm Gummi und schöne Kampfplatte auf Drop-Shot !:vik:

Gewässer war die Bleilochtalsperre.#6


----------



## zanderzone (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boh is der dunkel!! So einen Schwatten hab ich ja noch nie gesehen!! Petri..


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sieht toll aus der dunkle zander! hab gestern auch einen mit so einer wunderschönen färbung verhaften dürfen, leider untermaßig, daher auch kein bild...


----------



## twitch (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Besten Dank !

Ich nehme an, dass das dunkle Äussere der hiesigen Zander auf die großen Tiefen und die dunkle Färbung des Gewässers zurückzuführen ist, da die Farbanpassung eines Fisches ja über das Auge gesteuert wird.
Es gibt Zander, deren Bauch nahezu komplett schwarz ist. In einem Videobeitrag hat mal jemand gesagt, dass das die Milchner wären. Jedoch möchte ich mich darauf nicht festlegen, da Freunde von mir schon schwarze Rogner gefangen haben wollen...


----------



## Wurschtsepp (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das mit den farben ist schon wahnsinn, wir haben ab und zu auf dem Weitsee draußen wo die großen Renken schwärme sind regelrecht blaue Hechte bzw bläuliche Färbung, da sie sich nur noch im tiefen Freiwasser aufhalten.


----------



## zandernase (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,

 Petri an die Fänger!

Nachdem es gestern bei mir nur 2 30-40cm Hechte und nen kleinen Barsch gab war ich heute mal ne Stunde mit meinem Sohn(2,5J.) stippen, da er auch mal den ersten Fisch fangen wollte. Ordentlicherweise hat er gleich mal 4 handlange (meine Hand, nicht seine) Barsche rausgezogen.
Er konnt sie leider nicht anfassen, da sie so spitz waren(hat beim ersten gleich mal die Rückenflosse gespürt...), aber ich hoffe ich hab ihn damit zum Angler 4 life gemacht...
Wenn also in paar Jahren(wenn er lesen und schreiben kann) hier im Forum jemand mit Namen "Son of Zandernase" auftaucht wisst ihr wo er hingehört...

Danach bin ich nochmal kurz mit der Spinne los und hab nen 80er Krauthecht aus dem Altrhein gezogen:m die sind zur Zeit echt hungrig.

Gruß ZN

p.s. ich weiß ich brauch ein neues Handy.. die Fotos lassen zu wünschen übrig:g


----------



## hanzz (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Son of Zandernase


----------



## kischt (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gab noch ein 32er Barsch.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dunkel? Datt is dunkel!!!

Die blauen Hechte würden mich aber brennend interessieren...


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Petri Son of Zandernase



:m

und auch allen anderen Fängen ein Petri v.a. der Zander und der Hecht Granate!

Hab zwar an 2 Tagen Neckarangeln keine Brummer, aber wie ich finde trotzdem schöne Burschen erwischt.

Notiz an mich selbst: "Erst ausdrillen, dann knipsen!"


----------



## Franz_16 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
heute Morgen schnell losgewesen und ein paar Würfe gemacht. 
Hatten heute Nacht nen kleinen Sturm, entsprechend bedeckt und warm war es heute am frühen Morgen - da konnte ich einfach nicht anders 

1,5h Angelzeit:
1 Zander gefangen #6
1 Zander im Drill verloren :c
2 Bisse versemmelt |uhoh:
2 Gummis abgerissen 

Alles geschah auf einen neongelben Slottershad mit "Zandertuning".


----------



## W-Lahn (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Ronny Kohlmann: Der Hecht war blind, oder?


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Dunkel? Datt is dunkel!!!
> 
> Die blauen Hechte würden mich aber brennend interessieren...


Hi,

ist das ein Schwedenhecht?Irgendwie sahen meine die ich als Kind damals dort gefangen habe auch so aus von der Fäbrbung und sieht man immer wieder im Netz.Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist das ein Schwedenhecht?Irgendwie sahen meine die ich als Kind damals dort gefangen habe auch so aus von der Fäbrbung und sieht man immer wieder im Netz.Petri an alle Fänger.



Ne Chiemsee, aber in Schweden haben sie ja genau so die Renken als Futterfisch. Wenn man Freiwasserbarsche fängt die auch nur noch Renken und Seelauben fresse kann man auch sehen das sie nahezu ihre Streifen verlieren. Das nächste mal mach ich mal Fotos wenn ich einen hab. Sieht cool aus


----------



## Fury87 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Franz, Du legst ja zurzeit richtig los! Petri! #6


----------



## Franz_16 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fury87 schrieb:


> @ Franz, Du legst ja zurzeit richtig los! Petri! #6



Danke!
 ... wir haben hier in der Oberpfalz so geile Angelmöglichkeiten und mir fehlt die Zeit sie vernünftig zu nutzen. 

Gibt kaum was blöderes als wenn man gute Gewässer und Bedingungen hat und man kommt nicht ans Wasser


----------



## lexusis71 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Digges Petri den Fängern,schöne Fische sind dabei#6


----------



## FranzJosef (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Trotz schlechtem Wetter, ein Boddenhecht...
Nicht gross, aber vollschlank.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es in 2 Stunden um die 15 Barsche, alle auf kleine LC Shaker, hier mal einer davon




Gruß Ole


----------



## Onkel Tom (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle und schöner Barsch Ole.

Eigentlich sollte der 128er Pointer ja einen Hecht verführen, aber es ist dann doch wieder ein Barsch geworden. |supergri

http://*ih.us/a/img197/1527/30barsch.jpg


----------



## LOCHI (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aber dafür ein schöner! Petri!


----------



## LOCHI (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@raubfisch-ole
Würdest du mir verraten was für ne Cam du nutzt?
mfg...


----------



## Mettwurstalarm (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



LOCHI schrieb:


> @raubfisch-ole
> Würdest du mir verraten was für ne Cam du nutzt?
> mfg...



Laut Bildinformation: NIKON D3100

Gruß
Mettwurst


----------



## LOCHI (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke! Das Bild (Grafik) fasziniert mich!!!


----------



## laxvän (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte heute mein PB verbessern.:vik:
77cm und 4,19 kg hatte das Moppelchen.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Raubfischole: Klasse. Ich interessiere mich auch für die kleinen Shaker auf Barsch. Sind die wirklich gut?Fängt man damit auch mal kleine?


----------



## Txmx (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



laxvän schrieb:


> Ich konnte heute mein PB verbessern.:vik:
> 77cm und 4,19 kg hatte das Moppelchen.



Petri zum schönen Fisch, wo angelst du denn auf Zander?
Komme auch aus der Nähe. |wavey:


----------



## laxvän (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Flussbarsch1 : Der Stachelritter ist aus der Oste.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gabs bei mir auch wieder 2x Esox,zwar nur kleine aber absolut schöne Farben.
In der Früh war es schweinekalt.  



Tagsüber hat es dann richtig schön aufgerissen, Traumhaftes Wetter.
Hier der 64er.



und hier ein 54er der noch im Wasser abgehackt werden konnte.



Beide gefangen auf Turus ukko.
C&R!
Gruß vom Bayrischen Meer


----------



## jvonzun (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war heute bei Wind und Regen wieder in den Bergen und die Fische lieben dieses Wetter!


----------



## raubfisch-ole (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Flussbarsch1, ich habe die Shaker in allen drei Größen. Für mich ist es ein absolut fängiger Köder. Natürlich sollte man immer wissen was am Ende ans Band gehen soll. Aber für Barsch und Hecht sind sie meine Nummer 1. 

Gruß Ole


----------



## zandernase (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle, 
sind ja wieder schicke Fische mit dabei...

bei mir gabs heute morgen nen Mitte 60er Hecht der meinen 3er Mepps long (der fängt dieses Jahr echt immer) bis Anschlag drinne hatte. Gebissen 4-5m vorm Ufer unter nem verankerten Ruderboot. Hatte auch schöne kräftige Farben und hat fast mehr Action gemacht als der 80er von vorgestern...

Gruß ZN

Ick steh uff Meppse!|bigeyes


----------



## Klaus Brühl (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Gestern gabs bei mir auch wieder 2x Esox,zwar nur kleine aber absolut schöne Farben.
> In der Früh war es schweinekalt.
> 
> und hier ein 54er der noch im Wasser abgehackt werden konnte.
> ...



Die Fische haste doch garnicht gestern gefangen. |kopfkrat Allein schon weil du das Bild des ersten angeblich gestern gefangenen Fisches seit par wochen als Ava benutzt hast.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> ...angeblich gestern gefangenen Fisches seit par wochen als Ava benutzt hast.



Kann es sein, das Du schon länger nicht beim Optiker warst?|kopfkrat


----------



## breuki (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle. Schöne Fische dabei !!! 

Ich war heute in Holland an einen Kanal unterwegs zum Spinnangeln wo ich in 5 Stunden, 10 Kilometer Laufstrecke, 100000xxxx würfen NICHT EINEN EINZIGEN FISCH gefangen habe. 

Ich hatte sämtliche Köder von GuFis bis Spinner bis hin zum Wobbler versucht. 
Keine Chance .... 

Eventuell lag es am recht heftigen Wind.

Naja dann gegen Abend bin ich dann einen Fluss angefahren wo ich dann noch ein paar Würfe zum Sonnenuntergang probieren wollte. Und siehe da. 

Zwei Kaaskopp Esox. ;-) Einer konnte gelandet werden, der andere war schon gelandet konnte sich dann aber von alleine vom Spinner befreien und das Weite suchen :-( 
War ca. ein 80 cm Hecht

Der gelandete Hecht hatte ca. 65 cm und wurde nach der Landung und den Fotos direkt wieder in seinen Element zurückgesetzt. 

Dazu kamen noch ein paar kleinere Barsche. 

Alle erst gegen Abend, kurz vorm Schilf in Denekamp ( Holland ) im Fluss in der Nähe von Nordhorn gefangen auf einen 4er Silber/Rot Fox Spinner.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern mal wieder etwas am Rhein.

Gleich zu Beginn gab es einen schönen 54er Döbel.

Danach gab es im Flachwasser noch 3 Hechtattacken (alle ca. 60-65cm), welche ich jedoch leider nicht verwerten konnte.#q


Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## mathei (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern.
ein 30er barsch durfte heute mit zu mir nach hause.
ausserdem gibt es eine kopy-schwanzdieb bei uns. ihm sei hiermt gesagt, die stelle ist gemerkt. den hole ich mir wieder.|supergri


----------



## raubfisch-ole (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal zwei Räuber von heute Nachmittag, beide auf Stint in Salt & Pepper. 70er Zander und 65er Hecht.







Gruß Ole


----------



## brandungsteufel (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen,

anbei mein heutiger Fang. So einen Barsch fängt man nur einmal im Leben.  Gefangen am RH-Kanal auf Keitech Easy Shiner. Was sagt ihr? 55 cm hat der Brocken und 2,45 Kilo. Im Magen hatte er einen Flusskrebs von 10 cm Länge. Für die Werbung könnte Keitech mir ruhig ein Paar Gummis schenken 



Grüße
Brandungsteufel


----------



## laxvän (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein Barsch|bigeyes.
Dickes Petri zu dem Teil!#6


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schönes ding........petri!!!!


----------



## Säp (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|bigeyes was ne Bombe, fettstes Petri!!!
4" Easy Shiner, oder welche Grösse hat der genommen?


----------



## lexusis71 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern,erst recht zum Super Barsch.

Bei mir gab es heut diesen 74 cm Zander.


----------



## brandungsteufel (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Säp schrieb:


> |bigeyes was ne Bombe, fettstes Petri!!!
> 4" Easy Shiner, oder welche Grösse hat der genommen?



Petri zum Zander,

ja 4" Electric.

VG
Brandungsteufel


----------



## 0din (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein Klopper der Barsch !
Der Zander ist ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
fettes Petri:k
gruß Kai


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toller Barsch. War ein schönes Tier.


----------



## motocross11 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern auf Rügen um endlich meinen ersten Boddenmeterhecht zu fangen. Leider hat es mal wieder nicht geklappt. Trotzdem war es ein schöner Angeltag mit 9 Hechten alle zwischen 70 und 90 cm und etlichen Aussteigern und Bissen. Eine Granate kam dann aber doch ins Boot, 126cm hatte die Gute.


----------



## MeisterFische (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen,

Ich wollte eben auch nochmal mein Glück auf Hecht versuchen, aber die wollten wie so oft dieses Jahr mal wieder nicht!

Naja umgeschwenkt auf nen kleinen Wobbler und immerhin noch zwei kleine aber feine Barsche auf Salmo Hornet gefangen!

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Oktobergewinn:
Quantum EXO Spin 30 ​*





weitere Informationen gibt es im aktuellen Quantum-Katalog.



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## Finke20 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

ier nochmal zwei Bilder von gestern |supergri.

http://*ih.us/a/img40/4116/30091.jpg




http://*ih.us/a/img41/4802/30092q.jpg 
__________________


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Finke 20: Ist das der Sq61 in visible trout und ayu?


----------



## Finke20 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Es sind Squirrel 61 und die Farben müssten auch stimmen |kopfkrat.

Diese Größe passt zur Zeit optimal, ins Beuteschema der Barsche.


----------



## nikolik (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! Konnte am 30.09.12 mein Hecht PB knacken 108 cm hatte die Dame.


----------



## MoselBarbe (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem super Fang...sehr schönes Mädchen#6


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Hardcore Hustler (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> anbei mein heutiger Fang. So einen Barsch fängt man nur einmal im Leben.  Gefangen am RH-Kanal auf Keitech Easy Shiner. Was sagt ihr? 55 cm hat der Brocken und 2,45 Kilo. Im Magen hatte er einen Flusskrebs von 10 cm Länge. Für die Werbung könnte Keitech mir ruhig ein Paar Gummis schenken
> 
> ...





Petri


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal zwei kleine Hechte der letzten Zeit, der erste 53 cm und der zweite 63 cm- leider is das letztere Bild sehr überbelichtet (is die Kamera nicht mit der Dämmerung klar gekommen #q) 

zudem kamen noch ein paar kleinere Schniepel zwischen 40 und 50 cm, alle gebissen auf Shaker von LC in verschiedenen Farbtönen... 

Die Saison is eröffnet... :vik: ... Hoffentlich folgen bald größere... 

lg raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Fischart:* Lachs 

*Wann:* 01/10/2012

*Wo:* Rhein

*Größe/Gewicht:* 85cm, ca. 5,5-6,5kg (Gewicht lt. Internetangaben)

*Köder:* Lucky Craft Pointer 78 "American Shad"

*Gerät:* 3000er Penn Sargus, 12er Terra Line, Fluo von Terra Line, Daiwa Snap 13kg

Und als Rute dabei der Prototyp der neuen Taipan Bukkaru Lure in  2,44m und das neue Fluo-Carbon von Terra Line

Wetter: Sonnig

Danke an dieser Stelle für die perfekte Hilfe beim Landen und zurücksetzen an Schängelsche, Fuppe und Beggah!! Der Landgang war leider nötig um diesen Ausnahmefisch vom Haken zu befreien, wurde aber so kurz wie nur irgendwie möglich gehalten.


----------



## mexx87 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

supergeil! Ganz großes Petril Heil!

#6


----------



## brandungsteufel (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toller Fisch, Petri!!


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

UFFFF! Das ist ne Überraschung #6 WOW! Petri Heil!


----------



## Sea-Trout (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri geiler Fisch.

Hast dich nachm Biss sicher erstmal gefragt was das ist oder?Oder hast du direkt bemerkt das es wohl kein üblicher Fisch ist?

Gruß Sea Trout


----------



## Barbenspezi (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Immer wieder für eine kleine Sensation gut unser allseits geliebter Gevatter Rhein.
Großes Petri zu diesem schönen Lachs. #6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das war der Hammer... Der Fisch kam beim Biss fast komplett aus dem Wasser, leider hab ich das nur aus dem Augenwinkel mitbekommen.

Ich dachte zuerst an einen kapitalen Rapfen, als die Fluchten aber im tiefen Wasser abliefen vermuteten wir alle einen Waller oder Hecht.

Ich bin fast in Ohnmacht gefallen als ich den Fisch gesehen habe. Wir haben den Fisch in in der Eile als Meerforelle indentifiziert, allerdings habe ich den Fang auch an einen AB-User und "Lachspapa" gemeldet und der hat ihn als Lachs erkannt.

Wir wollten ihn dann im Wasser abhaken, allerdings hatte er den Pointer zur Hälfte im Maul, die Steine waren zu glitschig und es wäre halsbrecherisch gewesen dort ins Wasser zu waten. Deswegen mußten wir ihn keschern, dadurch konnten wir ihn aber auch nach dem versorgen dementsprechend stabilisieren bis er aus eigener Kraft weggeschwommen ist.

 Ernährungszustand gut bis sehr gut, kräftiger Wuchs, Körper und Kiemen ohne Schädlingsbefall, zwei ca.2€ große Verletzungen auf der linken Seite auf Höhe der Brustflosse, die aber schon mit einer dünnen Hautschicht überzogen waren.


----------



## colognia75 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil,

Super Fisch! Da wird man ja richtig neidisch!


Glückwunsch

Colognia75|wavey:


----------



## schwallinsall (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein dickes doublepetri auch von mir für den geilen fisch..
er kommt doch der lachs!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gruss laszlo


----------



## jvonzun (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Prost zum tollen Lachs!!!


----------



## Lando (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super gefällt mir "catch and release":k



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> *Fischart:* Lachs
> 
> *Wann:* 01/10/2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucius (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Mittag gabs 2 schöne Barsche und 2 schöne Zander.....;-)

Es geht langsam los!!!!


----------



## mathei (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zu den super fischen. wobei der lachs natürlich der ausnahmefisch ist.


----------



## Bela B. (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den Fischen.

Ich war heute  einmal mit leichter Spinnrute und 5 cm Kopytos auf Barsch an der Saale  unterwegs.Ich konnte einige der gestreiften Freund fangen.Die beiden  größten waren dabei 35 cm und 31 cm.













Gruß Bela B.


----------



## _Pipo_ (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen !

Bei mir gibts nur Barsche und Kleinhechte bis 50cm, ob KöFi Spinner oder Wobbler, die Großen wollen derzeit nicht (zumindest bei mir).
Lustig war der Hecht, der meinen größten KöFi (ca.26cm) trotz 2er Anläufe mit deutlichen Spuren am KöFi nicht ins Maul bekommen hat, also hunger scheinen sie ja zumindest zu haben.


----------



## MeisterFische (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Immerhin gibts noch natürlichen Nachwuchs im Gewässer |rolleyes

mfg


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MeisterFische schrieb:


> Immerhin gibts noch natürlichen Nachwuchs im Gewässer |rolleyes
> 
> mfg



da macht er aber große Augen der Kleine. |bigeyes

Petri zum Großhecht 

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ MeisterFische Peter Biedron wobbler sind geil ne


----------



## ChampOne (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie ist denn derzeit der Zander Record? Über Google findet man nichts :-(


----------



## -faulenzer- (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fangbericht von heute: klick

Post 135

Greetz#h


----------



## mathei (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so heute nach einem langen bürotag noch mal fix für nr gute stunde auf unseren see.
andere bordis noch getroffen. schön.





wind kam gut aus süd. der anker diente nur als besserer driftsack.
ich wollte den kopytodieb fangen. ob er es war ?




ich weiß es nicht. zwar nur 65 cm, aber spass hat es trotzdem gemacht


----------



## R1dDle (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!!


Die beiden Besten von Heute
69 u. 70cm
aus der Oste


http://*ih.us/a/img43/5074/img0851kp.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img9/7480/img0855t.jpg


----------



## bobbl (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Nacht konnte ich meinen neuen persönlichen Rekord - Zander fangen. 
Gebissen hat er auf einen auf Grund gelegten toten Köderfisch.

Er hatte eine Größe von 90 cm bei einem Gewicht von exakt sieben Kilo.:vik:

Da war es mir natürlich herzlich egal, dass zuvor und auch danach rein garnichts mehr ging.

#h


----------



## Bela B. (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den Fischen.

Heute ging es nach langem wieder mit dem Boot auf die Saale zum Barschangeln.Als Köder kamen diesmal kleine Wobbler zum Einsatz.Ich fing Barsche bis 20 cm.
Dann gab es bei mir einen heftigen Biss auf einen Squirrel 61.Nach einem schönen Drill konnte ich einen 87 cm großen Hecht landen.

Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Klaus Brühl (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bela B. schrieb:


> @ all: Petri Heil zu den Fischen.
> 
> Heute ging es nach langem wieder mit dem Boot auf die Saale zum Barschangeln.Als Köder kamen diesmal kleine Wobbler zum Einsatz.Ich fing Barsche bis 20 cm.
> Dann gab es bei mir einen heftigen Biss auf einen Squirrel 61.Nach einem schönen Drill konnte ich einen 87 cm großen Hecht landen.
> ...



Die Saale nimmt, die Saale gibt.


----------



## pionier2511 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir giebts auch mal was neues 

http://*ih.us/a/img822/1338/62083527814054229802510.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Veit (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern mal zum "Buhnenhopping" an der Elbe irgendwo in Norddeutschland ;-) und habe es mit großen Gummis vornehmlich auf Hecht versucht. Im klarer werdenen Wasser kommen die Entenschnäbel langsam auf Touren. 
Es gab ziemlich viele Bisse, so aber leider hingen viele nicht bzw. stiegen wieder aus. Letztlich konnte ich nur 3 Hechte landen. Weder bei den gefangenen Fischen noch bei den Aussteigern war etwas sonderlich großes dabei. Zwischendrin verirrten sich ein Zander und ein übermütiger Basch an den Haken. Aber auf die Zettis bin ich im Moment garnicht so scharf. Mein Ziel ist es dieses Jahr noch einen Meterhecht in der Elbe zu fangen. Irgendwo versteckt er sich.   
Insgesamt war das gestern ein toller Tag, auch wenn kein Großfisch rauskam. Ich habe bestimmt 30 Buhnen befischt, war an wirklich abgelegenen Plätzen, wo man sich teilweise richtig durchs Gestrüpp schlagen muss und habe fast keine anderen Angler gesehen. An anderen Ecken der Elbe fängt man momentan mehr (letzten Sonntag hatten wir beispielsweise ca. 15 Zander zu zweit), doch fehlt dort ganz einfach diese tolle Atmosphäre.





















Hier noch Fotos von zwei größeren Fischen, die bei den letzten Touren gebissen haben:


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen !
> 
> Bei mir gibts nur Barsche und Kleinhechte bis 50cm, ob KöFi Spinner oder Wobbler, die Großen wollen derzeit nicht (zumindest bei mir).
> Lustig war der Hecht, der meinen größten KöFi (ca.26cm) trotz 2er Anläufe mit deutlichen Spuren am KöFi nicht ins Maul bekommen hat, also hunger scheinen sie ja zumindest zu haben.




geht mir genauso, ich hatte die letzten Tage zwar vier größere dran, aber allesamt wieder ausgestiegen nach geraumer drillzeit... #q


----------



## brandungsteufel (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mal zum "Buhnenhopping" an der Elbe irgendwo in Norddeutschland ;-) und habe es mit großen Gummis vornehmlich auf Hecht versucht. Im klarer werdenen Wasser kommen die Entenschnäbel langsam auf Touren.
> Es gab ziemlich viele Bisse, so aber leider hingen viele nicht bzw. stiegen wieder aus. Letztlich konnte ich nur 3 Hechte landen. Weder bei den gefangenen Fischen noch bei den Aussteigern war etwas sonderlich großes dabei. Zwischendrin verirrten sich ein Zander und ein übermütiger Basch an den Haken. Aber auf die Zettis bin ich im Moment garnicht so scharf. Mein Ziel ist es dieses Jahr noch einen Meterhecht in der Elbe zu fangen. Irgendwo versteckt er sich.
> Insgesamt war das gestern ein toller Tag, auch wenn kein Großfisch rauskam. Ich habe bestimmt 30 Buhnen befischt, war an wirklich abgelegenen Plätzen, wo man sich teilweise richtig durchs Gestrüpp schlagen muss und habe fast keine anderen Angler gesehen. An anderen Ecken der Elbe fängt man momentan mehr (letzten Sonntag hatten wir beispielsweise ca. 15 Zander zu zweit), doch fehlt dort ganz einfach diese tolle Atmosphäre.
> 
> ...



Fettes Petri zu den Fischen!!

Schon geil wenn man jemanden dabei hat der schöne Fotos machen kann.

Grüße
Brandungsteufel


----------



## Veit (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Brandungsteufel: Die Bilder sind, bis auf das von dem Butt, alle mit Selbstauslöser und Stativ entstanden.


----------



## brandungsteufel (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Brandungsteufel: Die Bilder sind, bis auf das von dem Butt, alle mit Selbstauslöser und Stativ entstanden.



Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Sollte ich auch mal versuchen. Sehen echt gut aus. 

Grüße


----------



## Allround Angla (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Iss n paar wochen her....das habe ich aber nicht von ner forelle erwartet

Wollte auf hechte angeln. Hatte nen 13cm screaming devil, und da fängt  man dann echt forellen drauf. Und das waren 3 Forellen, die an einem tag  auf den kreischenden teufel gefangen hab. Haben mir im winter sogar mal  den schwanz vom 16cm kopyto abgebissen.

Und beim testen des Jokers gabs nen übermütigen Barsch|kopfkrat


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Huiii, was habt ihr denn für aggressive Kampfforellen.
Da würde ich vom Nacktbaden aber lieber absehen.


----------



## Allround Angla (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es passiert aber nicht täglich. Hauptsätzlich wegen dem köder.

Hab ihn mal auf unserem stausee hinterm ruderboot geschleppt, als neben mir ein kollege vorbeiruderte hat der mich verwirrt angeschaut wo der lärm herkommt. Man hört das ding sogar aus 30m entfernung beim schleppen!!!XD


Grüße


----------



## Siever (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gab`s nach Feierabend neben einigen Fehlbissen 2 Zanderchen. Mein Kumpel fing dagegen den farblich interessantesten Hecht, den ich je gesehehn habe... . TwoFace...

http://*ih.us/a/img207/2091/cimg2882w.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img716/3537/cimg2880b.jpg


----------



## -faulenzer- (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also der Hecht ist echt krass.... Two Face.... Passt!|supergri


----------



## Cyg4n (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern am Düsseldorfer Hafen


----------



## EdekX (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

92 cm , tolle Farben


----------



## Allround Angla (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

Hab ich vorletzten Monat gefangen. Ist mein größter.

Hatte bei 87cm stolze 6kg und eine maßige Forelle im magen.
Eigentlich wollte ich Forellen fangen, aber dann erspähte ich ihn.

Auf 12cm Rotauge gefangen, an der Forellenrute und 28 monoschnur!!! Meine Hechtrute war im Keller.

Ich habe ihn nur dank meinem Opa und einem netten Kollegen gefangen. Mein Opa gab mir ein stahlvorfach, der Kollege ein Köderfischhaken, mit dem ich das Rotauge Fing. Der Hecht war ein misstraurischer Forellenräuber und hat erst nach 5 minuten zugeschnappt. Der drill an der leichten rute war echt unvergesslich|bla:

Als ich sah wie er den Köderfisch nahm, könnte man meinen ich fischte tremarella auf Forelle, so hab ich gezittert- ja nix falsch machen, dass war mein einziger gedanke.
Und als ich ihn in den kescher beförderte, gab ich einen lauten jubelschrei ab.

Vor dem Kescher legt er noch mal ne sprungflucht wie ein Arapaima hin und springt in seiner ganzen länge aus dem wasser!!!

Für unsere Gewässer eine echte ausnahme, täglich wird der weiher von über zehn leuten befischt.

Ist glaube ich der einzige maßige hecht der dort dieses jahr gefangen wurde.|rolleyes

Hatte glück. Der Haken saß sehr knapp weil ich durch die schlauen hechte einen Einzelhaken der größe 2 (karpfenhaken) verwenden musste.






Viele Grüße und euch allen ein Petri Heil:m

Allround Angla#h


----------



## Donald84 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Allround Angla: Schöne Geschichte und dickes Petri! Weiter so!!! :m


----------



## Allround Angla (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke.

Dir auch ein Petri


----------



## Case (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Hecht.

Denn hast Du Dir echt erarbeitet und verdient.

Case


----------



## Raubbrasse (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern mit meinem Vater Spinnfischen.Dabei fing ich einen Döbel von 50 cm auf meinem Chubby Minnow 35.Für mich als Kunstköderanfänger war es ein schöner Drill in der Strömung.

Gruß Raubbrasse


----------



## Allround Angla (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke. Geschmeckt hat er auch gut 

Petri

Allround Angla


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs heute abend auch endlich mal wieder einen maßigen Zander aus dem See! 57 cm hatte der Gute! Bilder gibts leider keine... Kamera lag schön zuhause! ;-)


----------



## motocross11 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein paar Hechte vom letzten Wochenende


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bobbl schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht konnte ich meinen neuen persönlichen Rekord - Zander fangen.
> Gebissen hat er auf einen auf Grund gelegten toten Köderfisch.
> 
> Er hatte eine Größe von 90 cm bei einem Gewicht von exakt sieben Kilo.:vik:
> ...






Hallo bobbl,

einen Traumzander gefangen und keine Glückwünsche ?


Dann eben von mir :

SUPER Fisch und ganz dickes Petri :m

Mach´ weiter so und lass´ ihn Dir schmecken #h

Rheinspezie


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder ein paar nette Fischchen die ich auf der Kamera gefunden hab.
Mein erster Bachsaibling den ich auf wurm beim waten mit Badehose gefangen hab. Wobbler, köfi und spinner wollte er nicht, als mein opa schließlich einen wurm unter einem stein fand.
An dem selben gewässer ein kleiner aber feiner Barsch. Habe ihn beim ausbrobieren eines twitchbaits von hart (pixel minnow) gefangen. Wenn man ihn  schnell einzieht, gehen die Barsche echt ab. Habe ich noch nie erlebt. Wenn man es im Flachwasser beobachten kann, ist es schon ziemlich geil.:k

Da er den wobbler nicht rechtzeitig bekam, schlug er ihn mit der schwanzflosse. Und dann hab ich noch ein schönes Rotauge das ich beim Pirschen gefangen hab.

Alle ausser der saibling dürften natürlich wieder in ihr element|rolleyes.









Grüße und allen anderen Fängern petri heil!!


----------



## Donald84 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hängt der untere Barsch in der Luft? |kopfkrat


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, an meiner schnur halt. Des schwarze ding ist der wobbler


----------



## MoselBarbe (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Ja, an meiner schnur halt. Des schwarze ding ist der wobbler




Dann mach Ihn doch fürs Foto erst ab vom Wobbler...#d

Trotzdem dickes Petri zu den tollen Fängen.

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern gemeinsam mit meinem Vater am Rhein unterwegs.

Ich hatte es eigentlich auf Hecht abgesehen. Nach wenigen Würfen hatte ich auch den ersten Hecht am Band (ca. 75-80cm), welcher sich jedoch wieder losschütteln konnte.

Kurze Zeit später fuhr ein heftiger Ruck durch meine Rute, gefolgt von einem mächtigen Schwall.
Der vermeintliche Großhecht am anderen Ende zeigte sich jedoch schnell an der Oberfläche und entpuppte sich somit als Karpfen auf Abwegen|bigeyes. Da staunte ich nicht schlecht.
Nach einem mehrminütigen Drill auf Biegen und Brechen konnte ich den Fisch irgendwie in den (völlig unterdimensionierten) Kescher bugsieren. Da wurden mir die wahren Ausmaße dieses Fisches erst bewusst. Bei einer Länge von 78cm brachte dieser "Moppel" stolze 13,8kg auf die Waage. somit war dies mit Abstand mein neuer PB:vik:.
Das war wohl der absolute Belastungstest für meine Baitcaster-Combo (welche eigentlich ja auf Schwarzbarsch ausgelegt ist :q)

Danach hatte ich nur noch einen Fehlbiss eines "Normalo-Hechts" um die 60cm.

Bei meinem Vater gab es dann noch einen schönen 69er Hecht.

Alels in allem ein absolut gelungener Angeltag.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald,

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Roestertaube (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, aber  was ist denn das fürn Karpfen


----------



## Wurschtsepp (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Raubkarpfen^^

Petri


----------



## Onkel Tom (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, vor allem, schicker Karpfen! |supergri

 Heute nach dem Fußball gucken bin ich trotz starkem Windes und Regen noch mal ans Wasser gefahren. Dabei hatte ich nicht viel, gerade mal eine kleine Box mit Oberflächenködern, eine Rute mit Rolle, eine Zollstock und eine Zange. Ich wollte ja nur kurz bleiben, es war ja auch schon recht spät und viel Hoffnung machte ich mir auch nicht.

  Geangelt habe ich dann ausschließlich mit einem Bonnie 128. Dieser brachte mir zunächst einen ca. 25 cm langen Barsch und anschließend eine Fehlattacke, bei der ein kleiner Hecht voll aus dem Wasser schoss. Danach wechselte ich an eine andere Stelle und warf dort über einen breiten Krautgürtel hinweg, der an der Oberfläche trieb. Der Starkwind von der Seite erschwerte die Köderführung doch ziemlich, aber dann gab es eine heftige Attacke wie aus dem nichts und der Fisch hing auch gleich. Nun kam es durch das Kraut zu einem interessanten Drill und letztlich konnte ich einen schönen Hecht fangen, der für unsere kleinen Gewässer hier schon sehr ordentlich ist. Da habe ich mich doch sehr drüber gefreut, ist ja nicht so mein Hechtjahr bisher...

  http://*ih.us/a/img6/4299/78erhechtaufbonnie128ii.jpg


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Ein Raubkarpfen^^
> 
> Petri


|good:

Dem Körperbau nach zu urteilen ist der gute wohl auch nicht gerade wählerisch was die Futterwahl angeht


----------



## Wurschtsepp (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo, der is ja auch mehr hoch als lang


----------



## Allround Angla (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab den nicht fürs foto weggemacht, weil ich drauf haben wollte wie aggressiv die den köder attackieren.|rolleyes

Petri zu allen anderen Fängen und vor allem zum dicken Karpfen!!!:m

Hier sind noch paar räuber:
Zwei dicke Refos die ich bei uns im Lechsausee (stautufe 14) gefangen hab. Die hatten beide 47cm und um die 1 kilo.
Haben beide auf nen silbernen spinner von daiwa gebissen. Wie die in kombination mit der harten strömung in die rute knallen, ist echt eine Klasse für sich.
 Dann noch ein Norwegen Hecht, der auf salmo pike gebissen hat.

Einen süßen Hecht beim Zanderangel gab es auch; und last but not least gab es noch ein Karpfen.(gehört zwar nicht in diesen thread, aber egal |supergri)










Beste Grüße und Petri an alle

Michi #h


----------



## pike-81 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Allround Angla!#h
Du machst Deinem Namen ja alle Ehre.
Petri Heil!


----------



## zandernase (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle.

Der Karpfen ist ja mal nicht schlecht...

Bei mir gab heute mal wieder nen 65cm Hecht, 6 kleine Barsche bis 20cm und nen 30cm Rapfen. Alles wie immer dieses Jahr auf 3er mepps long...

Gruß ZN


----------



## Wurschtsepp (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute Freiwasserschleppen in der Hoffnung das dieses Jahr noch ein Meter einsteigt. Das einzige was kam war n 59er Schniepel auf n 30cm Castaic  |evil:
Schlimm die kleinen gehn wirklich auf alles drauf #q
In der Dämmerung hab ich noch ein paar Würfe gemacht da kam dann der nächste 60er Schniepel auf Turus Ukko
Hier n Foto:




Ebenfalls noch ne Lebensmüde Seelaube aufn 25er Jake:



Also die Vieher sind echt selten dumm....

Gruß vom Bayrischen Meer


----------



## Finke20 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Ich konnte heute gut 30 Barsche überlisten, wovon 8 mit nach Hause durften. Größe ist auch nicht so schlecht gewesen, bis 35 cm. Köder sind Chubby und Squirrel 61 gewesen. 

http://*ih.us/a/img703/339/07102012.jpg



Weiter gab es noch einen 40 cm Schnappi  der sich einen 16 Gummi einverleibte und im Gegenzug ein 60 cm Hecht konnte  einem Chubby nicht widerstehen.  

Mein mitstreiter konnte 2 Hecht zu anbiss locken, aber sie stiegen auch sehr schnell wieder aus. Barsche hatte er nicht einen. So verschieden ist es manchmal.


----------



## Allround Angla (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri heil zu all euren fängen und danke.

Am Lech gabs diesen 'riesen', aba man muss sich über jeden freuen|rolleyes

Hat auf nen 7cm Spro Wiggly Wagger gebissen, der eigentlich für einen Barsch gedacht war.

Der hat es mir schwer gemacht in zu befreien...nachdem er dass maul stur zudrückte...aber irgendwann bekam ich den zerfetzten gufi raus und der kleine durfte wieder jagen gehen.







Nochmals Petri Heil und Grüße

Allround Angla#h


----------



## Eichelfritte (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter, du kommst nicht zufällig aus der Nähe von Köln und willst mir Nachhilfe in Sachen Angeln geben?!?


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Ich konnte heute gut 30 Barsche überlisten, wovon 8 mit nach Hause durften. Größe ist auch nicht so schlecht gewesen, bis 35 cm. Köder sind Chubby und Squirrel 61 gewesen.
> 
> ...


Petri! Ich würde auch noch gerne mit Twitchbaits fischen, aber es ist schon Herbst und der See ist zu tief. Kannst du vielleicht mal ein paar Angaben zu deinem Gewässer machen!#c


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Ebenfalls noch ne Lebensmüde Seelaube aufn 25er Jake:



Petri, ist aber ein Crane Bait. #h


----------



## Wurschtsepp (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Petri, ist aber ein Crane Bait. #h




Wobbler is von Musky Mania und heißt JAKE  schlauberger


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann zeig mir mal das Dekor. Jake hat einer andere Form & eine andere Tauchschaufel, nun aber Back to Topic.

Hier der Link zum Köder:
(Farbe Nummer 09)

http://www.jerkbait.com/Wobbler/Crane-Bait/Crane-Bait-207-17-cm.html







Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> schlauberger



:m


----------



## Allround Angla (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

''Alter, du kommst nicht zufällig aus der Nähe von Köln und willst mir Nachhilfe in Sachen Angeln geben?!?''

Würd ich gern, komm aber aus LL:m

Grüße und Petri

Alround Angla#h


----------



## Finke20 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Flussbarsch1,

ich fische in der Peene #6. Dieses ist ein Fluß in Vorpommern und dieser hat in meinem Bereich eine breite von ca. 75 Meter und eine Maximale Wassertiefe von 5 Meter. 
|bigeyes http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139742


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

achso, danke. Bei mir ist der See bis zu 68m tief, da ist das ein wenig blöd mit gummi, aber sie stehen dennoch so tief.


----------



## masterpike (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein paar schöne Pics der letzten Tage...




























Und den gab es gestern. Geiler Fisch für den Kanal.






Gruß

masterpike


----------



## hechtomat77 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> achso, danke. Bei mir ist der See bis zu 68m tief, da ist das ein wenig blöd mit gummi, aber sie stehen dennoch so tief.


 
Ich befische auch ein Gewässer das so tief ist! Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand in 68m Tiefe Barsche fängt! Selbst im tiefen Winter stehen die nicht so tief!
Die Kleinfische stehen ja auch noch nicht im Tiefen, warum sollten die Barsche so tief stehen? Dort hat es null Nahrung!


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Paar Fische vom Rhein...

70er vom Kollegen
http://*ih.us/scaled/landing/14/70eraufcr8.jpg

http://*ih.us/scaled/landing/208/img1091eu.jpg

http://*ih.us/scaled/landing/443/20121007124255.jpg


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Ich befische auch ein Gewässer das so tief ist! Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand in 68m Tiefe Barsche fängt! Selbst im tiefen Winter stehen die nicht so tief!
> Die Kleinfische stehen ja auch noch nicht im Tiefen, warum sollten die Barsche so tief stehen? Dort hat es null Nahrung!



ach ich meinte auch nicht, dass die so tief stehen, sondern die stehe halt sehr tief, aber nicht 68m tief. Denkst du da können Fische/Welse stehen?


----------



## hechtomat77 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> ach ich meinte auch nicht, dass die so tief stehen, sondern die stehe halt sehr tief, aber nicht 68m tief. Denkst du da können Fische/Welse stehen?



PN, da sonst zu viel Offtopic

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo in die Runde! 
Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6
@masterpike
Wow! Geile Fotos und wunderschöne Fische #r #r #r

Ich war gerade eben nochmal ne halbe Stunde an einem nahegelegenen Weiher und konnte einen Zander zum kurzen Landgang überreden.

Gefangen auf einen Shaker 3.25"

Immerwieder interessant dort, 10-15min kurz vor Dunkelheit ist "Beisszeit".. da kann man mit etwas Glück auch mal 2 oder 3 fangen - davor und danach.. wie ausgestorben.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all - Petri zu den echt schönen Fischen hier... #r

@ masterpike - das vorletzte Bild mit dem Barsch is ja mal absolut genial... Echt klasse, weiter so... #v


----------



## masterpike (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gab es einen Traumfisch am Rhein!






Ich grinse immer noch!!! :vik:

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch dazu..


----------



## Flobo78 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil! 
....und hier dann auch meiner vom vergangenen Montag aus der Elbe in Hamburg.  :l


----------



## MoselBarbe (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen....man sind das Klopper:vik:

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Paar Tage Holland Urlaub sind vorbei...neben vielen Zandern konnten Wir auch schöne Barsche überlisten...


----------



## mLe (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein 70er Hecht von gestern. Gefangen in der Hunte.

http://*ih.us/a/img703/1143/maltehecht2012100916545.jpg


----------



## Allround Angla (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine schleimige angelegenheit....brachte dieser räuber hier zu stande...

Ein schöner Aal, den ich mit 10cm Rotauge am Circle Hook und Laufblei fing.

Hat in der Dämmerung an einem Vereinsgewässer gebissen.

Mein erster Deutscher Aal!:vik:




Grüße und Petri Heil

Allround Angla


----------



## Marrec83 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier nen 75er aus dem Rhein gestern Abend


----------



## kingandre88 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@alletri#h


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War eben einkaufen und auf dem Rückweg hats mich doch noch gepackt und ich habe am Weiher kurz angehalten. 

Gleiche Stelle wie gestern, gleiche Uhrzeit, gleicher Köder. 
Beim 4 Wurf hats eingeschlagen. TOK-Sucht befriedigt. Nach 10 Minuten wieder abgezogen. So dürfte es öfter ein


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und warscheinlich auch noch der selbe fisch ;P


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> und warscheinlich auch noch der selbe fisch ;P


ne, der heute war 11cm länger


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
Ich habe auch mal wieder welche von den letzten drei Tagen...
Ein 90er​ 

 zwei um die 60​ 

 

 einer von 92 cm​ 

 Timo mit einem 63er​ 

 und einem 51er​ 

 bei mir gab es einen ca.60er​ 

 einen 80er​ 

 einen 72er​ 

 einen 85er​ 

 und einem 95er​


----------



## Klaus Brühl (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> War eben einkaufen und auf dem Rückweg hats mich doch noch gepackt und ich habe am Weiher kurz angehalten.
> 
> Gleiche Stelle wie gestern, gleiche Uhrzeit, gleicher Köder.
> Beim 4 Wurf hats eingeschlagen. TOK-Sucht befriedigt. Nach 10 Minuten wieder abgezogen. So dürfte es öfter ein



Die Instagram-Sucht hat das Anglerboard erreicht. :q


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Die Instagram-Sucht hat das Anglerboard erreicht. :q



Ja mei - man geht halt mit der Zeit 

Sollten die QR-Codes nicht mittelfristig wieder verschwinden wird man bald, häufiger solche Fangbilder zu sehen bekommen:






@Tommi
Sehr schöne Hechte hast du da gefangen. 
So wie die aussehen, bietet das Gewässer ideale Bedingungen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So wie die aussehen, bietet das Gewässer ideale Bedingungen.


Ja schon, aber deswegen springen die Hechte leider noch nicht alleine ins Boot...|rolleyes

Hier mal die von heute..
Es ging dann weiter mit einem 80er​ 

 einem 71er​ 

 Timo mit einem 73er​ 

 Abends gab es dann noch einen ca. 70er​ 

 und einen 75er​


----------



## _Pipo_ (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern.

Sag mal Tommi, versteckst du deine guten Köder im Keller :q

Alle Fänge der letzten Wochen sahen unggefähr so aus:


























von 9 Hechten war 67cm das Maximum, ironischer Weise wiegt der Barsch-Wobbler 67g |kopfkrat


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



_Pipo_ schrieb:


> von 9 Hechten war 67cm das Maximum, ironischer Weise wiegt der Barsch-Wobbler 67g |kopfkrat



Dann probier es doch mal mit nem 120g-Wobbler :q:q:q


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag zum Montag

  Eigentlich sollte es 18 Uhr ins Fitnessstudio gehen, aber mein Spannemann rief kurzfristig durch das er erst gegen 19 Uhr kann. Was tun mit der so plötzlich gewonnenen Zeit?? Genau, Wetter passt super, die Spinnrute geschnappt und noch ne Stunde ans Wasser. 
  Angekommen schnell die Rute zusammengesteckt und den Kescher aufgebaut, noch den Shaker ran und los konnte es gehen. Leider tat sich erstmal gar nichts, weder Platzwechsel, noch der Einsatz der kompletten Farbpalette an Shakern brachte Erfolg. #c
  Das einzige was hängen blieb, waren die langsam absterbenden Seerosen. 
  Einziger Wehrmutstropfen, ein weiterer Spinnfischer und ein Angelkollege mit Stellfischrute konnten auch keinen Erfolg verbuchen. Es schien also nicht an mir und der Führung zu liegen. 
  Als die Sonne dann unter gegangen war und meine Freundin zu „treten“ anfing das ihr kalt ist, hab ich sie zu meinem Glück noch zu ein paar Würfen überreden können. 
  Dann, beim so ziemlich letzten Wurf schlug es in die Rute ein- Anhieb- und, es tat sich nichts… Als ich mir dann zeitgleich dachte „*******, wieder verkackt“ zog irgendetwas Schnur von der Rolle. Jetzt nur nix falsch machen, lass ihn Schnur nehmen wenn er sie will, da ist genug Platz zum austoben. 
  Nach ein paar Fluchten konnte ich ihn dann endlich über den Kescher führen, meine Augen wurden immer größer und da war er nun, mein neuer PB bei Meister Esox. Wohl genährt (vielleicht auch schon voll Laich), makellos und schön gezeichnet lag er mit 73 cm vor mir. 
  Jetzt noch schnell ein, zwei Fotos zur Erinnerung und dann wieder kerngesund ab ins Element. Der Haken saß optimal im Maulwinkel. :vik:


  Niedlich auch die „Sorgen“ meiner Freundin während des Drills: Schatz pass auf, deine Angel ist krumm, nicht das die gleich kaputt bricht… Und beim Fotografieren war sie so aufgeregt, dass sie erstmal aus versehen ein kurzes Video gedreht hat anstatt zu fotografieren… :q


Petri allen anderen Fängern und Glückwunsch zu den klasse Fischen hier... #6


LG Raubfischfreak125


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Und beim Fotografieren war sie so aufgeregt, dass sie erstmal aus versehen ein kurzes Video gedreht hat anstatt zu fotografieren


Hat doch auch was ;-))
EINSTELLEN hier ! 
;-))


----------



## Veit (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir waren gestern mal vertikal los. 
Es gab einige Zander -bei mir diesmal nur kleine, der Kollege hatte aber schöne Teile bis 70 cm dabei- und diesen 45er Barschbrocken:


----------



## Allround Angla (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Barsch und auch allen anderen.

Beim versuch mit der Pose auf Zander hat dieser übermutige kanibale zugeschnappt. Hat eienen ganzen Bruder seiner art im maul.




Grüße#h


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Spitzenfoto Veit!

Und dank Tommi sind meine Antidepressiva auch wieder alle. Spitzenfänge mal wieder!

Ich geh gleich los ne Runde spinnen und am Wochenende mal zur Abwechslung ansitzen.


----------



## Fury87 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! @ Veit: Für welche Zeitschrift Arbeitest Du nochmal?   |rolleyes

Ich war gestern und Heute auch Los. Gestern abend lief es nicht wirklich  gut in 2 Stunden hatte Ich nur 1 Zander. Heute dagegen lief es richtig  gut! Wobei Ich in der 1 Stunde nichts fangen konnte, nichtmal einen Biss  hatte Ich! Aber dann lief es auf einmal, Ich konnte heute 9 Zander und 1  Barsch fangen, achtet mal was der Barsch sich für ein Köder ganz  Weggehauen hat! #d





Leider waren es nur kleine Zander, aber spaß gemacht hat es Trotzdem!








Hier der Barsch:


----------



## Wurschtsepp (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das nenn ich mal nen hungrigen Barsch... 
der grün-rote Köder der Flusskönig?


----------



## Klaus Brühl (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal nen hungrigen Barsch...
> der grün-rote Köder der Flusskönig?



Das ist ein Stint-Shad in green-tomato.


----------



## Veit (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Köder korrekt, Farbe ist hier allerdings Firetiger.


----------



## Fury87 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ihr liegt Falsch! Es ist der "Spro Playboy HS Shad in der Farbe Green Tamato"


----------



## Fury87 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gerade Nochmal für 2 Stunden los gewesen, diesmal gab es 2 wirklich kleine Zander und einen Barsch!


----------



## Pudel (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen!
Bei uns so weit im Süden können wir nur Träumen von solchen fängen! 
Bei mir geht momentag gar nichts!!


----------



## Allround Angla (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Fury87: Wie heißt der gummi auf den du die gefangen hast?

lG


----------



## donlotis (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe auch zugeschlagen, schöne Dinger!










Gruß donlotis


----------



## Fury87 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meinst Du den auf den Letzten Bildern? Wenn ja, dann ist es der "Spro Playboy Hs shad" in der farbe Christal Gold! Wird total unterschätzt der Köder. |rolleyes


----------



## Allround Angla (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, hast du den auch in anderen farben ausprobiert, oder kennst du den assistant?

Danke und Lg


----------



## Klaus Brühl (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Ihr liegt Falsch! Es ist der "Spro Playboy HS Shad in der Farbe Green Tamato"



Das sind haargenau die gleichen Gummis, nur mit anderem Namen. Die kommen soundso allesamt billig aus Asien rüber und werden dann von verschied. Firmen unter verschied. Namen vertrieben.

Aber nun genug OT.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pudel schrieb:


> Bei uns so weit im Süden können wir nur Träumen von solchen fängen! /QUOTE]
> 
> was solln das heißen???#c#c


----------



## mathei (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ich habe auch zweimal zugeschlagen, schöne Dinger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich sag mal petri, die anderen machen gerade gummi :q


----------



## Onkel Tom (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

  Ich war heute nur für ca. 60 Minuten los, meine neue Leine testen. Dabei gab es zwei Barsche, einer davon recht ansehnlich.

  http://*ih.us/a/img692/8829/35erbarschih.jpg

  Scheinbar ist der Bursche in der Vergangenheit mal einem hungrigen Hecht entkommen.


----------



## soadillusion (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf einem kleinen See irgendwo im Barnim...


----------



## huntespinnfischer (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!
Am  13.10.12 war ich wieder mal an meinem Hausgewässer,dem Tweelbäker  See,mit Gummifisch unterwegs.Nach ein paar Würfen stellte sich auch der  Erfolg ein.Ein Hecht mit 67cm konnte dem Gummi nicht wiederstehen.Danach  war Stellungswechsel angesagt.Etwa 300 m weiter.Der erste Wurf ging  sehr weit hinaus.Also warten aufs Absinken.Doch soweit kam es  garnicht.Nach ca.2m absacken ein kräftiger Schlag in die Rute.Dieser  wurde umgehend mit einem Anschlag erwidert.Was dann folgte,waren harte  Schläge in die Rute,so das ich dachte,ein strammer Zander habe sich den  13er Firetiger einverleibt.Es vergingen gefühlte 10 Minuten,bis der  Fisch erstmalig an die Oberfläche kam.Und dieses mit einem gewalltigen  Schwall beim weiteren Abtauchen.Nach weiteren 5 Min. 
staunte ich nicht schlecht,als der vermeintliche  Zander sich als kapitaler Hecht entpuppte.Er war 110 cm lang mit einem Gewicht von 16,5 Pfund.
Mal sehen was der morgige Sonntag an Überaschungen anzubieten hat.Ein freundliches Petri-Heil wünscht Jürgen Schimmelfennig.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



huntespinnfischer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Am  13.10.12 war ich wieder mal an meinem Hausgewässer,dem Tweelbäker  See,mit Gummifisch unterwegs.Nach ein paar Würfen stellte sich auch der  Erfolg ein.Ein Hecht mit 67cm konnte dem Gummi nicht wiederstehen.Danach  war Stellungswechsel angesagt.Etwa 300 m weiter.Der erste Wurf ging  sehr weit hinaus.Also warten aufs Absinken.Doch soweit kam es  garnicht.Nach ca.2m absacken ein kräftiger Schlag in die Rute.Dieser  wurde umgehend mit einem Anschlag erwidert.Was dann folgte,waren harte  Schläge in die Rute,so das ich dachte,ein strammer Zander habe sich den  13er Firetiger einverleibt.Es vergingen gefühlte 10 Minuten,bis der  Fisch erstmalig an die Oberfläche kam.Und dieses mit einem gewalltigen  Schwall beim weiteren Abtauchen.Nach weiteren 5 Min.
> staunte ich nicht schlecht,als der vermeintliche  Zander sich als kapitaler Hecht entpuppte.Er war 110 cm lang mit einem Gewicht von 16,5 Pfund.
> Mal sehen was der morgige Sonntag an Überaschungen anzubieten hat.Ein freundliches Petri-Heil wünscht Jürgen Schimmelfennig.


Petri, gibts Pics davon?


----------



## Klaus Brühl (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Petri, gibts Pics davon?



In seinem Profil. [edit by Thomas9904].


----------



## Flash Gordon (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

War heute Morgen mit Gummi unterwegs.Die Zander haben ziemlich gut gebissen..


----------



## DerAndi (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

10 Minuten Spuk heute morgen


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



DerAndi schrieb:


> 10 Minuten Spuk heute morgen



^^ geile Pics!


----------



## tommygun (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

diese woche mal nen paar barsche gezockt....

alle auf nen wobbler von spro(genauer name weiß ich nicht aber vlt ihr!!!) gebissen... der erste isn 50er barsch...war der dritte 50er diese woche


----------



## hobo89 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!!! #6
Hier mal ein schöner Hecht aus der Saale von letzter Woche.


----------



## ode1986 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, nachdem ich heute mit Fury und Josi am Aasee, Werse und Kanal im wunderschönen Münster war, möchte ich euch den 88er Hecht präsentieren, der mir nach ca. ner halben std angeln an den Haken ging 
Leider musste ich den Hecht etwas hart rannehmen, weil er mir sonst in ein Hindernis geschwommen wäre, aber der Drill war trotzdem mein bisher bester!


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



DerAndi schrieb:


> 10 Minuten Spuk heute morgen



Petri andi. Welche Gummis hast du benutzt?


----------



## Alex1860 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> Petri andi. Welche Gummis hast du benutzt?



ich tippe auf gefühlsecht mit noppen


----------



## Raubbrasse (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den Fischen.

Heute gab es bei mir drei Barsche und diesen 60 cm Hecht.

Raubbrasse


----------



## Veit (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War am Wochende an der Elbe und die Zander haben "normal" gebissen. Sowohl Samstag als auch Sonntag gab es Bisse und Fische. Hab nicht mitgezählt wieviele es genau waren, auf jeden Fall zweistellig. Gestern bissen auch mal 2 Barsche. War nix wirklich großes dabei, aber es lief auf jeden Fall.
Hier zwei stellvertretende Bilder:


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Veit: Schöner Barsch, Petri! Wie groß war der Stint shad, von dem er nicht lassen konnte?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pertri allen erfolgreichen, super Fische die hier zu sehen sind... 

Ich konnte am Samstag neben zwei kleineren (45 cm , 47 cm) und zwei "größeren" Aussteigern diesen 78´iger Hecht (mein neuer PB ) verhaften... 

Da ich allein unterwegs war ist das Bild blöd geworden... Als ich die Kamera fertig gemacht habe ist er aus dem Kescher gesprungen, deswegen auch so voll Gras... (mit dem Selbstauslöser muss ich noch üben #q) 
Danach ein bisschen sauber gemacht und schnell wieder zurück ins Element... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 #h


----------



## aron84 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach einem schwierigen WE doch noch den Dicken gefunden. 115 cm, schwimmt natürlich wieder die kleine.:m


----------



## DerAndi (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Flussbarsch1 schrieb:


> Petri andi. Welche Gummis hast du benutzt?



STrike King Caffeine Shad


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@aron84
Wow - ein echter Traumfisch #6 Petri Heil

@Veit
Diese Elbzander sind einfach wunderschöne, makellose Fische! #6
Petri Heil!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

achso, hätt ich fast vergessen, möcht ich euch aber nicht vorenthalten... 

als Beifang hatte ich am Wochenende noch eine seltene "Raubmuschel"... Entweder regulärer Biss oder dummer Zufall, keine Ahnung... #c

Gefreut hab ich mich trotzdem... #h


----------



## spike999 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

noch ein kleiner nachtrag von letzter woche neuer pb 113cm


----------



## Allround Angla (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine wunderschöne Bachforelle auf 3er Savage Gear Rotex Spinner in Kupfer




Petri und Grüße#h


----------



## erik88 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

in welchen tiefen fangt ihr eure hechte im moment????? ich könnte bis 24 meter angeln


----------



## nitronic88 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich würde die eher tiefer vermuten je nach see. bei 24m dann so auf 20 m oder aber in der sprungschicht so auf 16m...aber pauschal sagen lässt sich das nicht...


----------



## zanderzone (15. Oktober 2012)

20m? Wat is hier los? Denke die stehen nun an den Kanten auf 3-6 Meter!


----------



## Bela B. (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ist noch einer von gestern.
Der 70 cm Hecht biss in ca. 2,5m Wassertiefen im Fluß (Saale).

Bela B.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich fang meine Hechte derzeit zwischen 8 und 16m. Vertikal auch ab und an auf 20-22m.


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



spike999 schrieb:


> noch ein kleiner nachtrag von letzter woche neuer pb 113cm



Brutaler, geiler Unterkiefer! Petri an die Fänger der fetten Mammis!

Grüße JK


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster vorzeigbarer Hecht seit ich dieses Jahr meinen Schein habe. Hat sich im Drill verletz somit hab ich den auch mitgenommen. Bin gespannt wie die wohl schmecken.


----------



## jvonzun (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Ich war letzte Woche ein bisschen in den Malediven unterwegs :vik:. 




















































die ganze Story ist auf unserer privaten Homepage!


----------



## masterpike (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun

Das ist ja mal eine Ansage! Unglaublich geile Bilder!!!


----------



## hanzz (16. Oktober 2012)

Petri
Geile Bilder 
Wo du so rumkommst.
Wahnsinn 
Hoffe noch lang weiterhin so cool Bilder von dir zu sehen.


----------



## Upi (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun
Petri was für tolle Fische!!!!
Ich sage Norwegen ab und fahr auch auf den Malediven.#:


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun:

wie immer hammer bilder und hammer fische!!! 

und ich glaub dir langsam echt nicht mehr, dass du noch was anderes machst in deinem leben wie fischen!!! :m


----------



## loete1970 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

auch ich bin neidisch und kann nur sagen: "Respekt, mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein...."


----------



## jvonzun (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Upi schrieb:


> Ich sage Norwegen ab und fahr auch auf den Malediven.#:


 
ich war die letzten Jahre 13mal in Norwegen, völliger Mist gegen die Malediven, das tue ich mir nie mehr an, zumal ich dieses Jahr länger nach Havoysund hatte als nach Male!


----------



## Mendez (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun

Was kostet denn so eine Tour? Meine Frau will nächsten Februar nach auf die Malediven. Sie macht dann Strandcouching und ich ein bischen Fishing.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun

super Bilder, klasse Fische... Immer wieder schön solche Bilder zu sehen... #6


----------



## jvonzun (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mendez schrieb:


> Was kostet denn so eine Tour?


 
ca. 2200 Euro/Pers. alles zusammen bei 5 Personen.


----------



## Klaus Brühl (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> ca. 2200 Euro/Pers. alles zusammen bei 5 Personen.



Aber die ganze Reise mit Flug etc., oder?


----------



## jvonzun (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

jep!!!
es kommt dann aber noch 1000-1500 fürs Tackle dazu!


----------



## pikehunter (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



erik88 schrieb:


> in welchen tiefen fangt ihr eure hechte im moment????? ich könnte bis 24 meter angeln




Ich habe heute meine Fische (Hechte, Barsche) alle in einer Tiefe von 5 bis max. 6 Meter bekommen. Das ist bei mir Mittelwasser. Die max. Tiefe an den Fangstellen war 10,5 Meter.

Man konnte schön am Echolot verfolgen, dass der Futterfisch auf 5-6 Meter stand.

Gruß
Pikehunter


----------



## Bela B. (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es einen 67cm Hecht im 0,5m flachen Wasser.

Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Affe (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Denn will ich euch mal meinen Schönsten Fang beim Spinnfischen zeigen.
Ich bin absoluter Anfänger und habe beim Spinnfischen nicht wirklich glück, deswegen bin ich auf den Barsch schon ziemlich stolz ^^


----------



## brandungsteufel (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Stachelritter,

aller Anfang ist schwer. Das wird mit der Zeit.

Grüße


----------



## MoselBarbe (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern abend mal für ne stunde ans wasser...da die Entzugserscheinungen langsam zu viel werden. Beim zweiten Wurf dann das Zanderchen eingestiegen. Nicht der größte aber bei so einem kurzen Trip, freuts mich trotzdem. Bald auch mehr zeit, dann werden sie auch hoffentlich wieder größer.





Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## -iguana (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Affe schrieb:


> deswegen bin ich auf den Barsch schon ziemlich stolz ^^


 
Und wie groß war er? schätze ihn jetzt mal auf 30cm! 

Grüße Tom


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Affe schrieb:


> Denn will ich euch mal meinen Schönsten Fang beim Spinnfischen zeigen.
> Ich bin absoluter Anfänger und habe beim Spinnfischen nicht wirklich glück, deswegen bin ich auf den Barsch schon ziemlich stolz ^^



Petri heil du affe
Was ist denn das für ein Gummi?


----------



## jvonzun (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier noch ein Video von den Malediven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wRzNwiBNRY

[youtube1]6wRzNwiBNRY[/youtube1]


----------



## Nolfravel (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krass! Supergeil!


----------



## Affe (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



-iguana schrieb:


> Und wie groß war er? schätze ihn jetzt mal auf 30cm!
> 
> Grüße Tom



Also der Gummifisch ist 7,5 cm, denn Fisch hab ich leider nicht gemessen.

Der Gummifisch ist eine Koppen Imitation mit eingelassenen Bleikopf und zwei kleinen Drillingen, den Hersteller weiß ich leider nicht, war auch das einzige Exemplar das mein Händler davon hatte(Leider)


----------



## jkc (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, petri an alle erfolgreichen, besonders zum Einstiegsbarsch!


http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/pop...gID=0&XTCsid=27fc2c1869c81018b34e5c34462077ca



Grüße JK


----------



## Affe (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, petri an alle erfolgreichen, besonders zum Einstiegsbarsch!
> http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/pop...gID=0&XTCsid=27fc2c1869c81018b34e5c34462077ca



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das dort Koppe drauf stand ^^
Aber egal denn ist es halt ne Grundel, die einzige die es hier gibt =)


----------



## Raubbrasse (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gab es für mich als " Spinnangleranfänger " einen PB Hecht von 81cm.
Und heute gab es gleich noch einen PB Rapfen von 59cm. #6

Gruß Raubbrasse


----------



## Onkel Tom (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Raubnase, schöne Fische! 

 Heute war mein zweiter Urlaubstag mit Kumpel Andy und es rockte ganz gut auf dem Wasser. Sind ein paar tolle Fische raus gekommen, da freut man sich auch auf die nächsten Tagen, mal sehen was noch folgt. :g

  http://*ih.us/a/img38/2207/andys32barschii.jpg

  http://*ih.us/a/img525/9866/andys60eresox.jpg

  http://*ih.us/a/img145/8953/toms58eresox.jpg

  http://*ih.us/a/img823/2457/toms41erbarschi.jpg

  http://*ih.us/a/img203/1448/barschrelease.jpg

  http://*ih.us/a/img29/8943/toms78eresoxi.jpg

  http://*ih.us/a/img141/5314/tomsesoxrelease.jpg


----------



## angelarne (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde! Sind tolle Fänge und auch Videos dabei! Die Zander bei mir und einige andere Überraschungen kommen langsam in Fahrt!

Hier mal die Fänge der letzten drei Ausflüge mit der Spinnrute.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Veit: Du hast das Buhnenfischen echt drauf. Ich habe den Film von Buhne zu Buhne im neuen Blinker gesehen. Respekt. 
Leider läuft es an meinem See nicht.
Gruß


----------



## hanzz (18. Oktober 2012)

jvonzun schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch ein Video von den Malediven
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wRzNwiBNRY
> 
> [youtube1]6wRzNwiBNRY[/youtube1]



Hammer.

Beim Jiggen ? War das das reale  Tempo oder wird der Film da schneller abgespielt ?


----------



## jvonzun (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

da waren wir schon müde,sonst geht es noch schneller|supergri!

Noch vor ein paar wenigen Tagen in den Badehosen, ging es heute in den Schnee...


----------



## Brot (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tom, ein bildschöner Hecht


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun: Du lebst die Träume eines jeden Anglers! #6 WAHNSINN!!!!

ein besserer Zander vom letzten Sonntag...
http://*ih.us/scaled/landing/717/img1104bearbeitet.jpg


----------



## Promachos (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> hier noch ein Video von den Malediven
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wRzNwiBNRY
> 
> [youtube1]6wRzNwiBNRY[/youtube1]



Das Video ist wirklich toll, aber mal ehrlich: Welche Assoziationen kommen einem Nicht-Angler bei den Szenen, in denen drei Typen in gebückter Haltung wie wild eigentümliche Bewegungen mit der Hand vollführen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## jvonzun (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zum Glück angelten wir nie vor Touri-Inseln, was hätten die bloss bei den Bewegungen gedacht...:k

hier noch was (kann es leider nicht richtig verlinken???)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX5Djdmqx9E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX5Djdmqx9E


----------



## donlotis (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 

heute früh morgens - gleich beim ersten Wurf - wieder ein schöner Herbstzander. Danach war ich wach.








Gruß donlotis


----------



## Wurschtsepp (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sooo von mir gibts auch mal wieder was, nen 84er Hecht der sich den 23er Crain Bait beim Schleppen sogar hinter die Kiemen geschoben hat. Musste abgeschlagen werden. Das gibt n super Abendessen  22km Schleppen und nur ein Fisch und das ohne E-Motor  . Aber es gibt solche und solche Tage  
Hier noch ein Bild
->>


----------



## LucDuc (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 

der Angeltag war allein schon geil, weil wir mitten im Oktober im T-Shirt angeln konnten. 

Als Bonus konnte ich kurz vor Toreschluß meinen Barsch PB um 13 cm verbessern  Geangelt wurde an der Elbe, der Digge hat sich nen Gummiwurm am Dropshot reingezogen. Er hatte prächtige 46 cm :m

http://*ih.us/a/img341/3347/img20121020wa0006.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img831/2096/20121020173002.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img163/6597/20121020172948.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img72/2416/img20121020wa0004.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img13/5563/20121020173020.jpg



Ein Super Tag!

Hoffe ihr hattet auch einen erfolgreichen Samstag.

Gruß Lucas


----------



## Flash Gordon (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!

Heute morgen gab es ein paar schöne Zander.Der Herbst kann gar nicht lange genug sein!

viele Grüsse!


----------



## miss_pike (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der sonntag war erfolgreich 
114 cm / 21 Pfund


----------



## donlotis (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



miss_pike schrieb:


> der sonntag war erfolgreich
> 114 cm / 21 Pfund



Sauber! Super Fisch! #6

Gruß Don


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



miss_pike schrieb:


> der sonntag war erfolgreich
> 114 cm / 21 Pfund



Petri!!!#6


----------



## pike-81 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil zum Großhecht!
Was hat sie denn genommen?
In welcher Tiefe?


----------



## Wurschtsepp (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



miss_pike schrieb:


> der sonntag war erfolgreich
> 114 cm / 21 Pfund




Petri zur dicken Mama   oder eher Oma :m
Gewässer, Köder und Tiefe wär interessant


----------



## Wurschtsepp (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Für mich gabs heute 2 Schniepel aber heute war die gute Kamera aufm Boot mit bei  kein Handyfoto. N 60er und n 70er.


----------



## Colophonius (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> zum Glück angelten wir nie vor Touri-Inseln, was hätten die bloss bei den Bewegungen gedacht...:k
> 
> hier noch was (kann es leider nicht richtig verlinken???)
> 
> ...



Hey

Klasse Video! habt ihr 
den
eigentlich landen können? Was für ein Rochen war das und wie groß?


----------



## murph (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Für mich gabs heute 2 Schniepel aber heute war die gute Kamera aufm Boot mit bei  kein Handyfoto. N 60er und n 70er.




heyho,

tolle bilder! was für eine kamera verwendest du?

mfg


----------



## Wurschtsepp (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



murph schrieb:


> heyho,
> 
> tolle bilder! was für eine kamera verwendest du?
> 
> mfg



Tolle Bilder gibts nur wenn n Kumpel mit im Boot sitzt. Er fotografiert mit ner Nikon Spiegelreflex (D600).
Gruß vom Bayrischen Meer


----------



## raubfisch-ole (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal zwei von gestern Abend, 58 und 68







Gruß Ole


----------



## Fury87 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach man, bei den Wetter muss man doch Angeln! Und Ich war heute auch noch kurz los (2 Stunden) 

Der schrecken aller Badegäste im Kanal!!!! 




Kein Hai, aber ein schöner Barsch!




Und dann kam noch sein größerer Bruder!








Der Herbst ist da, und das merkt man ganz Heftig daran, dass die Blätter   da landen wo sie nicht hingehören...ins wasser! Aber die Fische beißen   ja trotzdem noch! Es machte 5mal Tok und Ich konnte 5 Kleine Zander   fangen!


----------



## miss_pike (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Petri zur dicken Mama   oder eher Oma :m
> Gewässer, Köder und Tiefe wär interessant



Bei uns am 15 ha großen Vereinssee, an der Krautkante ne Pose mit KöFi auf 4.5m Tiefe entlanggeschleppt 

Hat nen tollen Drill abgeliefert, die schöne.
Super, wenn der einzige Fisch des Tages gleich so ein tolles Ding ist!


----------



## Slickerthanu (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So hab auch was zum zeigen |supergri  Waren Ende letzter Woche an der Elbe und in Tangermünde am  Hafen...Wollten Eigentlich den Zandern nachstellen, aber das Wetter war  wohl so gut das sie sich irgendwo gesonnt haben und somit nicht zum Fang vor Ort verharrten...

Wurden dann aber neben einigen anderen Fischen mit diesen hier entschädigt...












War sehr kurzweiliges Fischen bei bestem Wetter im Oktober!

Petri alles Fängern der letzten Tage!

Gruß

Slick


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Miss Pike!

Da haste Deinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht.

Hammer Fisch!

Petri auch allen Anderen.

Scheint ja ein schöner Räuberherbst zu werden.

Einen hab ich auch noch:

Knapp 60 cm aus dem Diermelsee.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gleich beim ersten Elbebesuch konnte ich diesen 62er Zetti zum Landgang überreden...:vik:


----------



## Fury87 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger!

Neben 3 Zandern bis 47cm Gab es heute mal nen richtig guten Fisch! 

Einen Barsch von 40,5cm !!! :vik: Danke an die Gefühlte 70 Jährige  Oma, die das Foto gemacht hat!


----------



## MoselBarbe (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende mal zur Saar und einen 80er Zander rausgekurbelt....leider stieg, direkt danach ein gleicher noch aus






Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## ede123 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

neuer PB 48cm hat der gute !


----------



## DerAndi (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Mendez (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@DerAndi
als meine Frau das Foto mit dem Rapfen sah sagt sie doch glatt "schau mal, der trägt ne Knarre beim Angeln unterm Arm". Wie geil ist das!!


----------



## Siever (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Einen Barsch von 40,5cm !!! :vik: Danke an die Gefühlte 70 Jährige  Oma, die das Foto gemacht hat!




Dickes Petri Heil, Fury! Aber wie fühlt man denn das Alter einer Oma|kopfkrat UARRRGH


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schicken Barschen, auf solche warte ich noch sehnsüchtig... |bigeyes 
Heut Morgen gab´s auf meine 3,25" Shaker nur 3 kleine Hechte zwischen 35 - 45 cm und ein paar Fehlbisse... 

Pertri auch den anderen Fängern hier... Weiter so... |wavey:


----------



## Fury87 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Heil, Fury! Aber wie fühlt man denn das Alter einer Oma|kopfkrat UARRRGH




Oh man!^^ :q Der war wiederlich und lustig zugleich!


----------



## Lenger06 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde...geile Fische...ich dreh durch...Scheiß Büro..ich muss ans Wasser...|bigeyes
P.S. ich glaube der "Rapfen" vom Andi, ist ein dicker Döbel...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri den Fängern!
Aber bitte nicht den *LipGrip* benutzen...danach hat fast jeder Räuber den Kiefer gebrochen...


----------



## Sea-Trout (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Dickes Petri den Fängern!
> Aber bitte nicht den *LipGrip* benutzen...danach hat fast jeder Räuber den Kiefer gebrochen...


Finde die Dinger auch schrecklich.Und so wie er benutzt man diese auch nicht finde ich.Als Landehilfe ok aber den Fisch bitte immer mit der anderen Hand stützen und ihn da nicht mit ausm Wasser zerren.Wenn da ein Fisch zappelt kann man sich doch denken das das sicher nicht gut ist.Und dann noch beim mehr oder weniger "Friedfisch".
Bald sehen wir noch Karpfenangler die damit ihre 30 Pfünder präsentieren.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> P.S. ich glaube der "Rapfen" vom Andi, ist ein dicker Döbel...



Definitiv!!! Man erkennt das an den dicken Schuppen. Das ist definitiv ein Döbel, aber was für einer.
Petri#6


----------



## olaft64 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich wage zu widersprechen- das Maul ist eher oberständig, was auf Rapfen deutet. Und der eine dicke, den ich gefangen habe, hatte auch diese Schuppen.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Flymen (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...denke auch es ist ein Döbel, die Afterflosse sieht beim Rapfen anders aus (Döbel: http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/assets/images/Fischbilder/Doebel.jpg , Rapfen: http://www.anglerverband-leipzig.de/images/fische/43/37.jpg?PHPSESSID=mgc0khlqsl55spglseebq9et23)...

...hatte im April einen ähnlichen Fall, wobei ich hier von einem Rapfen ausgehe...es war der erste Große, wen auch kein Kapitaler, auf Fliege, gefangen am Magdeburger Wasserfall...

Petri René


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles an dem Fisch von Andi, von Körperform über Farbe, Flossen, Auge bis zum Maul ist zu 100% Döbel... Versteh nicht wie man den als Rapfen betiteln kann... |kopfkrat


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Andis Fisch ist ein Döbel und Flymens Fisch ein Rapfen, eigentlich doch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## Flymen (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...denke ich auch, wurde bloß im April von diversen Kollegen verunsichert und hatte ungewollt eine Diskussion entfacht ;-)

Danke an E4tSleepGoFishing für die Bestätigung!!!


----------



## Raubfischzahn (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde! 
Der Fisch von Andi ist eindeutig ein Döbel. Denn  so wie Flussbarsch es schon richtig erkannt hat, erkennt man dies an  den großen, golfarbigen Schuppenkleid.

Hier mal ein Foto von einem Rapfen, den ich vor kurzer Zeit fangen könnte. Dazu noch ein paar Impressionsfotos von ein paar Fängen der letzten Zeit.


















Und zum Schluss noch ein kleines Impressionsvideo über das Zanderangeln:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W17qhYkoXe0

Grüße


----------



## Stachelritter86 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tja - da kann ich ja lange nach nem Rapfenbild suchen, auf dem der Fänger sowas wie ne Knarre unterm Arm trägt... 

Petri miteinander! 

Bei mir gabs heute nachmittag zwei Zettis und zwei Barsche...


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Alles an dem Fisch von Andi, von Körperform über Farbe, Flossen, Auge bis zum Maul ist zu 100% Döbel... Versteh nicht wie man den als Rapfen betiteln kann... |kopfkrat




Das sehe ich zu 100% wie du.|wavey:

@Raubfischzahn: So sieht ein Rapfen aus#6


----------



## Mendez (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann halt ein Döbel. Wieder was dazugelernt.


----------



## zandernase (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger.

Ich wollte heute abend eigentlich auch mal wieder enen schönen Zander fangen, nachdem ich aber genau als es dunkel war meinen Gummifisch abgerissen hab musste ich feststellen das die  Batterien der Kopflampe fertig waren. Also nix mehr mit Knoten und so im dunkel. Steckt irgendwie der Wurm drin dieses Jahr mti den Zandern bei mir.|kopfkrat
Wenigstens gabs vorher 2 20-25cm Barschen und nen schönen 73er Hecht auf Mepps.

Gruß ZN


----------



## erik88 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

servuz,

waren heut zu zweit mitm boot, köfi und pose unterwegs...

was heut aufm see bei uns abging hab ich noch nie erlebt....
haben angefangen köderfische zu fangen und kurz darauf flogen die besückten raubfischruten auch schon raus.... inerhalb von Einer stunde verloren wir die ersten 4 fische... Ein hecht welchen wir um die 80 schätzen und kurz darauf hing was richig dickes was sich am grund festsetzte... die beiden anderen bisse hingen nicht... ja wir dachten natürlich ******* das pulver für heut is verschossen aber ne Denkste^^  wir fingen danach noch 4 hechte   54, 63, 64 und 78.... hatten sogar noch weitere fehlbisse...

wir waren von 7.30- 12.45 aufm wasser...

also solche tage könnten öfters kommen


----------



## laxvän (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!
Bei mir gab es heute auch mal wieder einen Zander von 58 cm.


----------



## zanderzone (24. Oktober 2012)

War gestern Abend nach der Arbeit für ne Stunde an einem mir unbekannten See! Konnte dort einen schönen 45er Barsch auf nen kleinen Shaker fangen.. wird also nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein, dass ich da war! 3 Bisse konnte ich nicht verwerten.


----------



## Finke20 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Petri an alle die Erfolg hatten #6.

Ein paar Bilder von gestern.

http://*ih.us/a/img196/2579/23103.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img252/3223/23102.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img40/2161/23101i.jpg


----------



## Stachelritter86 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Finke20: Petri zu den Hechten, der dritte ist ja ein wirklich makelloser Fisch - wunderbare Zeichnung!


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich reiche einfach mal noch einen von Anfang Oktober nach:


----------



## DerAndi (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mendez schrieb:


> @DerAndi
> als meine Frau das Foto mit dem Rapfen sah sagt sie doch glatt "schau mal, der trägt ne Knarre beim Angeln unterm Arm". Wie geil ist das!!



Bei den Goldzahnkormoranen hier in meiner Region brauch man die auch fast....


----------



## DerAndi (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Dickes Petri den Fängern!
> Aber bitte nicht den *LipGrip* benutzen...danach hat fast jeder Räuber den Kiefer gebrochen...



Dat kommt auf den Grip an und wo du ihn ansetzen tust. Modifizier ihn und er ist so schädlich wie nen rachensperre. Meiner durchstößt nicht mal die Hauptpartie durch die angebrachten Polsterungen.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

HeyAndi
kannst du bitte erklären wie du deinen Grip modifiziert hast?

Danke!


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



DerAndi schrieb:


> Dat kommt auf den Grip an und wo du ihn ansetzen tust. Modifizier ihn und er ist so schädlich wie nen rachensperre. Meiner durchstößt nicht mal die Hauptpartie durch die angebrachten Polsterungen.


Black Flag Fishing? 
Lehnt wohl an die Band an  coole Sache..


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So schädlich wie ne Rachensperre?
Das ist ja wohl ein Witz!
Rachensperren gehören genauso verboten wie LipGrip´s.
Es kommt auch nicht auf irgendwelche Polsterungen an...wenn ein Fisch am LipGrip hängt, sich dreht oder schlägt lastet der ganze Druck auf dieser kleinen Stelle. 
Da hilft auch keine bewegliche Version. Der Kiefer wird so sehr belastet und dies führt in einer Vielzahl von Fällen zum Kieferbruch. Viele Raubfische können danach nicht mehr fressen.


----------



## Siever (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ihr Lieben, jetzt werden hier bitte wieder nur Fänge gepostet! Die Diskussion über den LipGrip könnt ihr gerne in einem anderen Thread fortführen!


----------



## pike-81 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von letzter Woche:







60er Hecht auf 26er Swimbait.
Der Gute ist voll auf den Kopf geballert!
Hammer, oder?
Wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.
Vielleicht macht es ja dem einen oder anderen Mut, zu dieser Jahreszeit mal größere Köder zu probieren.
Morgen geht´s endlich wieder los...
Petri


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern aus einem Ruhrpottkanal :q

http://img90.*ih.us/img90/8672/20121024082133.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das war eins der besten We am Rhein nicht nur die Stückzahlen waren ok auch die Größe passte...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische#6


----------



## Slickerthanu (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Alex...Schöne Strecke! Und hast Dir endlich mal n Paar Gummistiefel besorgt Petri


----------



## Ivalos (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wollte letztes Wochenende eigentlich gar nicht Angeln gehen, bin dann aber doch spontan los. Mit eilig selbstgemachtem Futter und Mais wollte ich eigentlich Rotaugen und Brassen nachstellen. An der Feederrute klappte das auch soweit, aber bei der Posenrute kam es anders.

Erst lange Zeit überhaupt nichts, dann ein Rapfen (um die 45 cm) und als ich schon fast einpacken wollte .... tada: Ein 86 cm Aal auf Mais an der 6m Bolorute mit leichter Posenmontage. Sachen gibts ....


----------



## _Pipo_ (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> 60er Hecht auf 26er Swimbait.
> Der Gute ist voll auf den Kopf geballert!
> Hammer, oder?
> Wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.
> ...


 
Nicht der Hecht hat Angst vor großen Ködern, der Angler hat Angst vor großen Ködern :q

Ist gar nicht mal so Jahreszeitenabhängig, im Mai gabs einen 45-50er Hecht auf einen 24-25cm KöFi an der Posenmontage. |kopfkrat


----------



## Siever (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, bei mir läufts im Moment sehr durchwachsen. Hab leider kaum Zeit zum angeln. In dieser Woche konnte ich an zwei Tagen für 2 Stündchen los. Dabei gingen nur 2 kleinere, aber maßige Hechte an den Haken. Gemessen hab ich sie nicht... . Aber dafür sind die kleinen ganz schön in Kampflaune gewesen


----------



## loete1970 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger,

eine kurze Stippvisite zum entspannen nach einem Termin, brachte 2 Fische zu einem kurzen Fototermin (da ich alleine und nur mit Handy unterwegs war, ist die Qualität nicht ganz so doll):

Hecht von ca. 75 cm

Barsch ca. 30 cm


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
bei mir war diese Woche auch sehr mau. 
Heute Morgen gabs aber dann wenigstens mal einen Beweis dafür, dass es noch Stachelige gibt 

Hab ihn gleich im Wasser wieder abgehakt.


----------



## Simp (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist das ein King Shad von RELAX Franz?


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nein! Ein Ohio-Shad:
http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/sh....html&XTCsid=5056ec63dccbd4c8e3509cb795b8b7da

Der King-Shad ist eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, aber da hab ich diese Woche nen guten Zander damit verloren, deshalb ist er vorübergehend nicht mehr mein Freund. 

Den Ohio-Shad find ich sehr gut, wenn er noch "Rippen" hätte wie die Slottershads wäre er meiner Meinung nach für unsere Gewässer ideal.


----------



## Simp (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dieser Dinger sind auch ähnlich: http://www.tacklexperts.de/Diamond-Shad-35-Spezialfarben-10-cm-einzeln
Werde ich nachher mal ausprobieren... der Schwanz ist allerdings sehr dünn. Mit den Kings habe ich bislang nur Hechte fangen können


----------



## Onkel Tom (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man merkt, dass es langsam Winter wird. Die Frequenz nimmt ab, dafür steigt die durchschnittliche Qualität der Stachler. Viele gab es heute demnach nicht, aber die wenigen waren ganz nett. 

  http://*ih.us/a/img203/2839/30erbarsch.jpg

  http://*ih.us/a/img542/2231/33erbarsch.jpg

  http://*ih.us/a/img854/507/33erbarschmacro.jpg


----------



## steppes (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte in den letzten Tagen auch ein paar Raubfische überlisten, bissen alle auf kleine 8cm Gummifische. Mich freut besonders die gute Durchschnittsgröße der Barsche (25-35cm).
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=191262&d=1351112806
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=191154&d=1350943503


----------



## Anek20dot (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Onkel Tom

Petri !! Klasse Fische und wirklich sehr schöne Bilder #6


----------



## DerAndi (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurz paar Würfe zum Feiuerabend gemacht |supergri


----------



## zandernase (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle.

Bei mir gabs gestern neben 4 Baby-Barschen auf Spinner dann auch 2 zw. 30-35cm auf DAM shad. Ich kann also doch auch noch mit Gummi. Das war mal wieder so ein Aha-Erlebnis: beim faulenzen ging nix, also dacht ich mir "mal kurz anji... bäm! hing der erste....

Gruß ZN


----------



## Breamhunter (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir ein Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen :m



Anek20dot schrieb:


> Petri !! Klasse Fische und wirklich sehr schöne Bilder #6



Klasse Fisch ist schon richtig, aber Schei$$-Präsentation |uhoh:


----------



## Wurschtsepp (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Klasse Fisch ist schon richtig, aber Schei$$-Präsentation |uhoh:



Aufpassen gleich haste ne Verwarnung wegen Fangbildflaming ^^


----------



## flx1337 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wollte heute meinen ersten Zander fangen, daraus wurd leider nichts... konnte aber meinen PB Hecht von 90cm fangen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



flx1337 schrieb:


> Wollte heute meinen ersten Zander fangen, daraus wurd leider nichts... konnte aber meinen PB Hecht von 90cm fangen



Schade, ich wünsche dir beim nächsten Mal mehr Erfolg!


----------



## pike-81 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Gestern, 17:30.
Mein Kumpel Lars (Wobblerkönig) und ich schleppten gemeinsam auf Hecht.
Wir ruderten unregelmäßig mit 2-3,5km/h. Als Köder dienten Swimbaits und Gummifische. Leider hab ich absolut keine Ahnung, wie tief die laufen.
Wir hatten schon einige Kontakte und einen 68er. Dann kam kurz vor Schluß im 50m tiefen Freiwasser der harte Biß auf einen Castaic Swimbait (26cm, 200g, Blue Shad) ca. 50m hinterm Boot. 
Gleich nach dem Anhieb war klar: Das ist ein Guter. Schon nach kurzem Drill kam er an die Oberfläche. Jeder Hechtangler liebt und fürchtet diesen Anblick gleichermaßen. Denn oft ist es das erste und letzte Mal, daß man den Fisch zu sehen bekommt. Also nahm ich die Rute runter, und versuchte mit seitlichen Zügen Schnur zu gewinnen. Dann dauerte es nicht mehr lange, und der dicke Rücken zerteilte die Oberfläche neben dem Boot. Ein herrlicher Anblick. 
Lars kescherte gerade souverän, als der Hecht meinen Titan-Stinger zerlegte (Quetschung oberhalb der Hülse). Zum Glück war das Tier schon im Netz! Das war knapp. Schnell den Haken entfernt und ein paar Bilder. 
Dann wollte ich die Dame schonend releasen, und sie dabei noch bewundern und ein paar Schnappschüsse machen lassen. Doch selbst nach dem Drill hatte die Gute noch Power. Eine Explosion -und sie war so plötzlich weg, wie sie gebissen hatte. 
HAMMER! Richtig fetter, starker Fisch! Wahrscheinlich wegen dem üppigen Maränenvorkommen im See.






99cm! Nicht 95 oder 105cm, nein! 99cm !!! :m
Geil!
Wünsche allen einen tollen Fang.
Geht ANGELN! Bald sind die Seen vielleicht schon zu, und die nächste lange Schonzeit kommt bestimmt.
Petri


----------



## motocross11 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War Heut nach dem Mittagessen kurz los an die Elbe. Da es bisher bei mir nicht mit den Zandern geklappt hatte, war ich letztes Wochenende Veit zu Besuch, er zeigte mir wie ich den Köder führen und auf was ich bei der Platzwahl achten muss. Leider hat es letzte Woche nicht mit einem Fisch geklappt, aber es hat trotzdem Spass gemacht. Heute dann wollte ich mein Glück erneut versuchen und endlich einen Zander fangen, aber Leider wollten die Stachelritter nicht. Nicht mal einen Zupfer, aber dann letzter Wurf und nach einigen Metern kam ein harter Biss und der Fisch nahm sofort Schnur. Erst dachte ich an meinen ersten Zander dieses Jahr doch dann wurde mir schnell klar das es kein Zander sein konnte. Zum vorschein kam dann zu meinem erstaunen mein erst 3ter Wels und endlich mal kein Baby. Mit 85cm kein Riese aber eine riesen Freude für mich. Gebissen hat er auf einen braunen Stint shad.


----------



## Puschi (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Waller... bei mir ist es genau andersherum, ich habe schon einige zander gefangen aber leider noch nie ein wels


----------



## NR.9 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri allen Fängern und hut ab vor Pike-81 so ehrlich zu sein und aus einen 99cm keinen Meterfisch zumachen - Petri !


----------



## Wurschtsepp (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Gestern, 17:30.
> Mein Kumpel Lars (Wobblerkönig) und ich schleppten gemeinsam auf Hecht.
> Wir ruderten unregelmäßig mit 2-3,5km/h. Als Köder dienten Swimbaits und Gummifische. Leider hab ich absolut keine Ahnung, wie tief die laufen.
> ...




Sauber, geiler Fisch  hab ich dir ja per PM schon gesagt. 
Nen Meter macht da keiner drauß oder  da würd man sich ja selbst be*******n....


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Zandermoppelchen aus dem Rhein...
http://img203.*ih.us/img203/8776/img1122s.jpg


----------



## Allround (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, mein erster schnee Hecht des Jahres... 
Zwar kein rieße, hatte aber Hunger wie ein großer... Is mir im Freiwasser auf ne 25 - 30 cm große Brasse draufgeschossen 






Lg Marcel


----------



## zandernase (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,
petri Jungens!

Schnee gabs hier zwar heute nicht, aber dafür ne böse a...kalte Nebelsuppe. Ich war heute morgen gegen halb 10 am Wasser und das erste mal für diesen Winter hatte ich Eis an den Ringen! Man da hab ich ja wieder bock drauf|evil:

Als um halb 12 kurzeitig mal die Sonne durchkam erbarmte sich ein gut 50cm-Hechtlein und schnappte sich meinen Gufi. Nicht groß aber schicke Zeichnung... 

Groß ZN


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Zander waren dismal zickig dafür haben uns die Barsch nicht in Stich gelassen hier einer der besseren...


----------



## MeisterFische (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also das die Barsch hier mit kälterem Wetter größer werden ist nicht gegeben!
Keiner war größer als der hier!

mfg


----------



## Veit (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Bei mir lief es in den vergangenen zwei Wochen eher durchwachsen, wobei gute Ergebnisse, wie z.Bsp. 22 Zander binnen 4 Stunden am vergangenen Samstag, nicht gänzlich ausblieben. Nur was wirklich großes war bei keinem der letzten Ausflüge dabei, aber im November und Dezember wird sich das mit Sicherheit nochmal ändern.


----------



## Buxte (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin,

ich habe mir für diesen Oktoberurlaub ein schönen See im schwedischen Smaland rausgesucht. Ein Ferienhaus direkt am Wasser + Motorboot wurden natürlich dazu gebucht. Mit 22 km² wartete doch ein recht großes Gewässer mit vielen schwedentypisch Inseln auf uns. Die Gewässerkarte zeigte uns einige schöne Löcher bis zu 20m, die natürlich schon bei der Planung Fischverdächig auffielen.
Die Infos die ich vorher bekommen habe, deuteten daraufhin das es sich um ein See mit klasse Zanderbestand handelt, wo der Hecht kaum vorkommt.




Und so kam es dann auch......

Gleich bei der ersten Drift und dem dritten anheben des Gufis, gabs prombt den ersten Einschlag.




Nicht der größte, aber die Party war gestartet...







In den ersten Stunden konnten wir ca. 20 Zander beim Vertikalfischen überlisten, die gößeren hielten sich noch zurück, aber bei einer Durschnittsgröße von 50-60 gab es immer wieder brutale Einschläge.





Der Nächste Tag verlief ähnlich, nur das ich kurz vor Feierabend, den ersten guten Fisch mir erwerfen konnte.





Die Stückzahlen der Zander nahmen zwar mit den nächsten Tagen rapide ab, dafür schnappten sich immer wieder mal bessere Glasaugen unsere Gufis.




[/

[URL="http://www.directupload.net"]
	


Ganz abgesehen von den tollen Angelmöglichkeiten, ist Schweden ein wunderschönes Land, mit wirklich netten Leuten, in das ich Jahr für Jahr wiederkehren werde und es jedem Empfehlen kann.









Gruß Dominic


----------



## Felipe95 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle 



> 22 Zander binnen 4 Stunden am vergangenen Samstag


 
Würde mir jemand erzählen ich hab letzen samstag 22 zander gefangen würde ich ihm den vogel zeigen  aber das dann noch innerhalb 4 stunden das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen einfach unglaublich... aber wird schon stimmen wenn du das sagst 

aber einfach krass dann muss ja innerhalb der 4 stunden jeder wurf ein biss gewesen sein.
ich lass mir das nemlich grade so durch den kopf gehen... wenn man so überlegt... wenn man pro fisch (drillen+abhaken und zurücksetzen) 10min berechnet und die 4 stunden (240min)durch 10 teilt kommt man auf 24.
22 zander hatte ich 1 1/2 montate nach saisonbeginn und das war schon ein ziemlich gutes ergebnis fürn mlk ^^

echt krass ^^

Gruß Felix


----------



## Veit (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

10 Minuten pro Fisch inkl. Drillen, Abhaken und Releasen bei einem Durchschnittszander???? Dann ist deine Bremse entweder zu weich eingestellt oder du lässt die Fische zu lange außerhalb des Wassers. Wenn jeder Wurf ein (erfolgreich verwerteter) Biss ist und man es nicht gerade mit Riesen zu tun hat, schafft man in der Zeit locker 5 Stück.


----------



## rudini (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

22 Zander in 4Stunden is nicht das Ende..da geht auch mehr...was meinst wie schnell son schniepel von 30cm ausgedrillt,gelandet und wieder in sein Element entlassen, wird!?

da kommt noch dazu, daß der Fisch vll genau vor de Füße einsteigt ..denn is der in 10Sekunden auch schon wieder im Wasser!

is net ungewöhnlich hier, in letzter Zeit!


----------



## H.Christians (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das kommt schon gut hin mit den 22 Zandern von Veit.

Ich hab selber auch schon in knapp 2,5 Stunden 13 Zander gefangen, davon waren 90% über 60 cm.

Sind halt Sternstunden die man erlebt.


----------



## NR.9 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Warum sollte der wilde Veit übertreiben ... schliesslich hat er mittlerweile nen Ruf - nen guten !!! Und wie schon beschrieben, einen Zander drillen,landen,abhaken und releasen dauert keine 5min.
Von mir ein dickes Petri an die Fänger und ein danke für die schönen Fotos - besonders der Jungs und Mädels aus Schweden...


----------



## Felipe95 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hab ja auch nicht gesagt das es nicht stimmt 
und ja ok 10min ist evtl n bisl übertrieben aber kommt ja auch n bisl auf verwendetes gerät an und man kann ja auch nicht immer den zander ohne probleme mit der hand lösen.

finds nur unglaublich und ich kenne auch nicht die zanderdichte in der elbe aber im mlk ist das mit ziemlicher sicherheit unmöglich ^^

Gruß Felix


----------



## Sinned (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Veit:
Warum hängst du deinen Stinger nicht mit in den Karabiner der Hardmonovorfachs? In doofen Situationen kann das doch dazu beitragen, dass sch der Karabiner durch die punktuelle Zugkraft öffnet.


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Warum hängst du deinen Stinger nicht mit in den Karabiner der Hardmonovorfachs? In doofen Situationen kann das doch dazu beitragen, dass sch der Karabiner durch die punktuelle Zugkraft öffnet.



Hi, Petri und so...

Kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen, warum sich bei Veits Montage durch den Stinger der Karabiner öffnen soll? Die "Öse" vom Stinger mache ich immer so stramm, dass sie nicht ohne das ich das will über die Öse des Bleikopfes kommt. Ergo wird der Karabiner gar nicht durch den Stinger belastet?!
Eher verkanntet der Karabiner in der Öse und öffnet sich selbst, ist mit bei Zandergufis in Kombination mit anständige Karabinern aber noch nicht passiert.

Grüße JK


----------



## buddah (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch sollte der Karbiner so groß sein das die Stingeröse erst gr nicht über drüberrutschen kann


----------



## pike-81 (31. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen!
Nichts gegen Veit. Aber würde ich sooo viele Schniepel fangen, würde ich mir doch überlegen, wie ich an denen vorbei angeln könnte.
Für mich zählt Qualität, nicht Quantität.
In "meinem" See habe ich im Frühjahr eine Angelgruppe getroffen, die sich damit brüsteten über 20 Hechte gefangen zu haben. Da war ich echt neidisch. Bis dann rauskam, daß sie mit kleinen Gummis unter den Grashechten bis 45cm gewütet hatten. Darauf kann ich verzichten.
Petri


----------



## Säp (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und deine Qualität erreichst du wie? Größere Köder?


----------



## pike-81 (31. Oktober 2012)

Also mit Zandern kenne ich mich nicht aus. Aber beim Hecht Köder und Spots. Fange zwar nie Massen. Aber unter 60-70cm ist schon eher selten. Hechte sind aber auch wahre Gierschlunde.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Säp schrieb:


> Und deine Qualität erreichst du wie? Größere Köder?



Größere Köder, beziehungsweise weniger Haken.


----------



## zanderzone (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Veit: Und? Bist du mit der Greys zu frieden?


----------



## Sea-Trout (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Also mit Zandern kenne ich mich nicht aus.


Hi,

und wieso schreibst du dann sowas?Bin zwar selber kein Zanderangler ich weiss aber das das in der Elbe üblich ist zu bestimmten Zeiten viele kleine Zander zu fangen.


----------



## zanderzone (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe in 6 Stunden mal 32 Zander gefangen! Und das mit Stellenwechsel vom Boot aus etc.. Warum sollten nicht 22 in 4 Stunden möglich sein! Wenn du die Jungs da liegen hast und sie in Beisslaune sind halte ich das mehr als für realistisch!


----------



## TioZ (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> ...Nur was wirklich großes war bei keinem der letzten Ausflüge dabei...



Hab ich was überlesen oder steht dort nirgendwo was von untermaßigen Zandermassen?

Ich denke is gut jetzt..

MfG

TioZ


----------



## carpfreak1990 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Größere Köder, beziehungsweise weniger Haken.



Blöd ist nur das sich selbst die 30er zander eine  13-20er shad voll weg haufen. Da helfen auch keine großen köder und stinger sind auch teilsweisse überflüssig. 

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Finke20 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Wie angekündigt ging es heute früh auf die Peene.

Nach dem 3 Wurf mit der Wunderwaffe von Spike gab es einen richtigen schlag in der Rute und ich konnte meinen ersten Hecht  verhaften.


http://img821.*ih.us/img821/758/31103.jpg

Nach nur 10 weiteren knallte es wieder,  mein Gegner zeigte keinen großen widerstand, aber kurz vor dem Boot entwickelte er riesen kräfte und er zog die Schnur so von der Rolle. Nach 3 fluchte kam er dann auch näher ans Boot und wir konnten ihn in Augenschein nehmen. Meinen ersten Meter Fisch hing am Haken :z. Der erste versuch des Kescherns ging in die Hose und bei dieser Gelegenheit konnte er sich auch befreien :c , wieder nix mit einem Meter Fisch.

Mein Begleiter meine nur, "Das ist ein guter Fisch gewesen."

Ich wurde aber kurze Zeit später, durch diesen Fische  belohnt.


http://img32.*ih.us/img32/6505/31101.jpg

Mein Mitstreiter der etwas Kamerascheu ist konnte 2 Hechte landen.

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/3226/31102v.jpg

Der Vergleichsköder ist ein 16 cm Kopyto.

Nach einer halben Stunde ist dann alles vorbei gewesen. Wir angelten zwar noch gute 2 Stunden weiter aber es gab nicht einen Kontakt mehr.

Meine große Dame hatte wohlgemerkt 3, 14 cm Zander im Margen. |bigeyes


----------



## rudini (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Nichts gegen Veit. Aber würde ich sooo viele Schniepel fangen, würde ich mir doch überlegen, wie ich an denen vorbei angeln könnte.
> Für mich zählt Qualität, nicht Quantität.
> In "meinem" See habe ich im Frühjahr eine Angelgruppe getroffen, die sich damit brüsteten über 20 Hechte gefangen zu haben. Da war ich echt neidisch. Bis dann rauskam, daß sie mit kleinen Gummis unter den Grashechten bis 45cm gewütet hatten. Darauf kann ich verzichten.
> Petri




Wie jetz..daran vorbeiangeln?!

Geht nur ,wenn nicht angeln gehst!
Ich und andere Kollegen hier an der Elbe haben alle das selbe Problem mit den Schniepeln und wir sind auch nicht darauf aus die zu angeln!...die nerven nach ner Zeit nämlich ganz schön!

Deswegen angel ich auch immer wieder zwischendrinn große Köder, wie 16cm Kopytos Relax oder Lunker Shaker 5, um auch mal n Dicken rauszupikken...aber den hauen sich auch die 40cm Zettis rein und hängen dann auch nicht zwingend am Stinger, sondern klappen den ein und hängen am 3/0er Jig

Und die "hohe Anzahl" ist völlig durchschnittlich im Moment...is einfach so...kann man glauben oder eben nicht!


----------



## angelarne (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwei von heute, die wieder schwimmen |rolleyes

65cm und glatte 70cm. Beide auf meinen Erfolgsköder schlechthin: Bass assassin walleye 4" (9 cm) "silver mullet" am 20 gr Jigkopf!

Es müssen nicht immer große Köder sein, die bessere Fische bringen!

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Finke20 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Petri angelarne,

schöne Fische #6. Aber den 70 iger schön gebraten, dass könnte |kopfkrat ich mir gut vorstellen.

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal kurz zum Hechtessen |supergri.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Angelarne. Schöne Fische!

Und nochmal danke für die tollen Schwedenbilder *Fernweh*

EDIT: WOW Sam was für ein Fisch. Das freut mich nicht nur für dich, sondern für uns alle!

Und der Mageninhalt interessiert mich nicht die Bohne


----------



## jvonzun (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super Petri zum super Lachs. Schön, dass du den im Laichkleid befindenden Lachs wieder zurückgesetzt hast!

Da bei und Barsch und Hecht in der Tiefe verschwunden sind und nur noch mühsam gefangen werden, wurden heute unsere Quappenrütchen hervorgeholt und es ging zum Jiggen!


----------



## Felipe95 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Da bei und Barsch und Hecht in der Tiefe verschwunden sind und nur noch mühsam gefangen werden, wurden heute unsere Quappenrütchen hervorgeholt und es ging zum Jiggen!


 
Quappen jiggen ? kannst du mir das mal erklären hab ich noch nie was von gehört #c


----------



## xsxx226 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle..
Hier mal mein 90er von heute Nachmittag,gebissen hat er auf nen 13cm Zander Uki.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boa, @ Buxte, lade doch die Bilder nicht in Orginalgröße hoch. Das dauert ja eine halbe ewigkeit für alle die mit Mobilen Internet unterwegs sind. Da vergeht mir das lesen eines Fangberichtes!


----------



## rudini (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach ja,@Buxte nebst Freundin, tolle Pics!!...will auch!:l

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Also mit Zandern kenne ich mich nicht aus.



Dann solltest du dazu auch keine Theorien aufstellen und -im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes- große Töne spucken. ;-)

Es gibt durchaus Gewässer, wo man relativ gezielt bessere Fische fangen kann. Hab ich in der Vergangenheit auch schon das eine oder andere Mal geschafft. An der Tidenelbe ist es mir jedoch in den letzten Monaten trotz vieler Versuche an unterschiedlichen Stellen und an bestimmten Tagen auch durchgehendem Fischen mit 18er Gummis nicht gelungen ernsthaft an den Schniepeln vorbeizuangeln. Bessere Fische sind zwar immermal dabei, aber die große Masse war dennoch eher klein. 

Zander sind eben anders als Hechte, aber wenn man sich damit nicht befasst, kann man das natürlich nicht wissen. Kenne deinen Gegner!


@ pimp_up_ur_life: Habe mit der Montage noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht....

@ Zanderzone: Gutes P-L-Verhältniss, auch wenn der Blank in der Rückmeldung nicht mit diversen High End-Ruten mithalten kann. Leider etwas kopflastig, aber sauber verarbeitet und schön straff. Mir gefällt die halb-parabolische Aktion bei Belastung sehr gut, gibt etwas mehr Pufferwirkung im Nahkampf. Dabei ist die Rute dennoch hart genug für durchdringende Anhiebe. Für den Preis macht man damit wirklich nichts falsch. Zu den Wurfeigenschaften will ich mal noch kein abschließendes Urteil fällen. Hab im Moment die neue megaglatte Stroft mit 7 kg im Einsatz. Damit sind natürlich gigantische Wurfweiten möglich. Ein Vergleich bei zwei identischen Schnüren steht noch aus.


----------



## angelarne (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch einer von gestern Nachmittag. 75 cm und ziemlich schwer!
:vik:

Es läuft einfach momentan! 
Was mich wundert ist, dass die Zander auf ziemlich schnell gejiggte Köder knallen und das schon seit Mitte August. Ich meine, mit einem 20 gr Jig und einem 9 cm Köder hat man fast keine Absinkphase mehr aber es funktioniert! Weiß der Geier, warum....


----------



## jvonzun (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Quappen jiggen ? kannst du mir das mal erklären hab ich noch nie was von gehört #c


 
du nimmst einen Jig (Pilker),montierst einige Würmer auf den Haken und jiggst das ganze in Tiefen von 30-80m vertikal über den Grund!


----------



## zanderzone (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Veit: ich fische die in 2,44m, Wg 20-45 Gramm! Bin mit der sehr zu frieden, aber für die Ijssel wollte ich noch ne längere Rute haben und hab mir überlegt, ob ich die 2,74er Greys hole, aber ich tendiere im Moment zur Aspius.


----------



## Kunstköderfreak (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,
die Aspius kann ich nur empfehlen. Fische sie selber seit Mai und bin sehr überzeugt. Ich habe sie auch sehr günstig bekommen, gerade mal 70 €. Dazu habe ich dann die Exage FC 2500er ebenfalls von Shimano und eine 0,13er Power Pro.
Kann mich nicht beklagen !

Petri Heil und liebe Grüße aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland !

Kunstköderfreak


----------



## Franz_16 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> du nimmst einen Jig (Pilker),montierst einige Würmer auf den Haken und jiggst das ganze in Tiefen von 30-80m vertikal über den Grund!



Das finde ich ja mal höchst interessant, ich war bislang der Meinung man könnte Quappen nur "passiv" überlisten. 

Wieviele Würmer hängst du da dran und vorallem wie jiggst du? Aggressiv oder eher in Zeitlupe? Wie kommen die Bisse? Vorsichtig oder scheppern die voll rein?

Und natürlich noch ein Petri an alle Zander-, Hecht-, Barsch- und Lachsfänger der letzten Tage #6

@zanderzone
ich hab die Greys in 3,05m mit 12-38g, die find ich ganz ok, wenngleich mir leider der direkte Vergleich zu anderen Ruten dieser Kategorie fehlt!


----------



## Veit (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern ging es auf Zander und Barsch im Elbe-Havel-Kanal. Natürlich erfolgreich! ;-) Bei sonnigem Wetter bissen die Räuber tagsüber recht spitz, der eine oder andere Stachelritter ließ sich von unseren natürlich gefärbten Köder aber dennoch überzeugen. |supergri


----------



## jvonzun (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das finde ich ja mal höchst interessant, ich war bislang der Meinung man könnte Quappen nur "passiv" überlisten.
> 
> Wieviele Würmer hängst du da dran und vorallem wie jiggst du? Aggressiv oder eher in Zeitlupe? Wie kommen die Bisse? Vorsichtig oder scheppern die voll rein?


 
diese Methode ist viel besser, man lockt die Quappen regelrecht an. Ich jigge sehr agressiv, andere wieder eher ruhig. Plötzlich merkt man dann einen feinen Widerstand, dann die Rute sofort still halten, es zupft weiter, bis der Fisch irgendwann mit Gewicht zu spüren ist,dann der Annschlag. Wer zu schnell anschlägt, fängt sie meist nicht,also nicht nervös werden:q.

1er Einzelhaken oder 4er Drilling mit 2-3 Regenwürmern,das passt dann. Von Vorteil ist es, wenn auf dem Grund grosse Steine sind, die merkt man beim Jiggen sehr gut. Kann sein, dass man 2 m daneben keinen Biss bekommt und der Kumpel auf der anderen Seite des Boots 10 Stück oder mehr fängt.
Hier unsere Montagen für Grund und zum Jiggen:
http://trueschenfischen.ch/index.php?page=262

Heute Abend geht es trotz eisiger Kälte wieder raus!


----------



## motocross11 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern das erste mal in Hamburg an der Elbe zum Vertikalangeln. Am Anfang lief es eher schleppend und bis zum frühen Nachmittag hatte ich erst 1 Zander (ca. 50 cm) Am Nachmittag konnte ich dann aber noch 5 Zander (50, 2 x 65, 73 und 90,5) überlisten. Hat auf jedenfall spass gemacht. Bild vom dicken muss ich nachliefern krieg ich erst noch geschickt.


----------



## Aynim (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Elbe scheint ja ein richtiges Eldorado für Zander zu sein


----------



## Bela B. (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri zu den Fischen.

Heute ging es wieder auf Barsch.Der größte war 33cm und biss auf einen Chubby in Perch.

Bela B.


----------



## Raabiat (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bela B. schrieb:


> @ all: Petri zu den Fischen.
> 
> Heute ging es wieder auf Barsch.Der größte war 33cm und biss auf einen Chubby in Perch.



Ich liebe die Chubbys .... #h
die zaubern viele schöne Barsche aus dem Wasser


----------



## Bela B. (2. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Raabiat: Mein Sohn " Raubbrasse " und ich natürlich auch! 

Bela B.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tatsächlich nur 2 mal wirlich losgekommen auf Barsch dieses Jahr, sonst nur Hecht. - Dann freut man sich doch auch noch über 30er!

http://*ih.us/a/img145/2161/imag0224p.jpg


----------



## Seele (2. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Franz hat gemeint ich soll bisschen Farbe rein bringen und hier könnt ihr mal ein paar von den 50 Äschen der letzten zwei Wochen sehen, hoffe sie gefallen euch.


----------



## bobbl (2. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische! Will kommendes Jahr unbedingt eine fangen


----------



## Allround Angla (4. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genau 1Jahr zurück fing ich meinen ersten maßigen Hecht.|rolleyes

Hat auf nen 15cm SPRO Dull Shad in Passion Kiwi Gebissen, genau an dem Tag verabschiedete sich auch noch ein größerer Kollege an dem selben gummi mit <1cm langen Bissspuren:c.




Grüße und Petri Heil#h


----------



## Finke20 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Das Ergebnis von Heute kann sich sehnen lassen

http://img594.*ih.us/img594/4396/04111.jpg


http://img99.*ih.us/img99/6127/04112.jpg


Köder sind 16 cm Gummis gewesen.


----------



## Allround Angla (5. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Hechte, welchen Gummifisch hast du gefischt???

Grüße


----------



## motocross11 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch als Nachtrag von meinem letzten Bericht das Foto meines größten Zanders


----------



## jkc (5. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Fischn! :k


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Geiler Zetti!


----------



## Finke20 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:



> welchen Gummifisch hast du gefischt



Es sind Kopytos gewesen, am 18g  Jig ohne Stinger.


----------



## Gigi23 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Fisch. Weiter so  Petri


----------



## Willi Wobbler (5. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde und an alle Fänger:vik:

Hier meine Nachträge vom verlängerten WE.
Ein 50er Zander vom Donnerstag und ein 75er Hecht vom Sonntag.











Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität. Wenn ich die Bilder fürs Profilalbum klein mache und dann hier einfüge bekomme ich es nicht besser hin. Lade ich woanders hoch, dann ist die Quali besser, hab dann die Bilder aber nicht im Album. 
Die Bilder waren aber im Original schon nicht sehr gut...


----------



## erik88 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

lip grip für nen 50er zander....?


----------



## MoselBarbe (6. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



erik88 schrieb:


> lip grip für nen 50er zander....?




Das wird in einem anderen Thread diskutiert.|gr:

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## buddah (6. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



erik88 schrieb:


> lip grip für nen 50er zander....?



safty first!!!! #h


----------



## olaft64 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Teil ist gekauft, das Teil muss genutzt werden! 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was habt ihr alle gegen den lip grip?

Wenn die Leute ihn nur mal richtig nutzen würden...:c


----------



## Willi Wobbler (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



erik88 schrieb:


> lip grip für nen 50er zander....?


 
Ich werde, da es mich selbst betrifft, auf dieses Kommentar an dieser Stelle antworten. Aber ihr könnt sicher sein, das dies die letzten Fangfotos waren die ich hier gezeigt habe. Behaltet eure Kritik einfach für euch, sonst stellt demnächst keiner mehr Bilder hier rein.

Zum Lip grip. Wenn es irgendwie geht versuche ich das Ding zu vermeiden ... aber... den letzten Hecht den ich mit Hand gelandet habe, hatte ich aus versehen nicht nur am Kiemendeckel erwischt, sondern auch noch einen Kiemenbogen mit gegriffen, bin sicher nicht der erste dem das passiert ist. Beim herausheben des Fisches hat dieser sich so heftig gewehrt, das er sich selbst den Kiemenbogen raus gerissen hat, und mir die ganze Hand aufgerissen... der Fisch musste entnommen werden. Das wäre mit Lip grip nicht passiert.
Nun zum Zander. Den Zander hatte ich versucht mit der Hand zu landen, kam aber wegen des erhöhten Ufers mit der Hand nicht an den Fisch. Es fehlten zwar nur 10-15cm aber die fehlten halt. Weiteres vorbeugen hätte einen Sturz ins Wasser zur Folge gehabt und ich hätte den Fisch mit meinem Eigengewicht erschlagen. Ich wollte den Fisch auch nicht an der Schnur oder am Vorfach aus dem Wasser heben. Weder schonend für den Fisch, noch für meine Finger.

Kommentar ENDE ! #q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich lach mit schlapp!


----------



## Fury87 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oh man....


----------



## MoselBarbe (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kann man solche kommentare nicht per pn besprechen??? muss man solch einen Thread damit zu müllen#q#q#q


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Niederbayer75 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen dass hier jeder einfach nur Fangbilder anschauen will... |kopfkrat

Gelaber #q#q#q


----------



## Wurmangler (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Willi Wobbler schrieb:


> Ich werde, da es mich selbst betrifft, auf dieses Kommentar an dieser Stelle antworten. Aber ihr könnt sicher sein, das dies die letzten Fangfotos waren die ich hier gezeigt habe. Behaltet eure Kritik einfach für euch, sonst stellt demnächst keiner mehr Bilder hier rein.
> 
> Zum Lip grip. Wenn es irgendwie geht versuche ich das Ding zu vermeiden ... aber... den letzten Hecht den ich mit Hand gelandet habe, hatte ich aus versehen nicht nur am Kiemendeckel erwischt, sondern auch noch einen Kiemenbogen mit gegriffen, bin sicher nicht der erste dem das passiert ist. Beim herausheben des Fisches hat dieser sich so heftig gewehrt, das er sich selbst den Kiemenbogen raus gerissen hat, und mir die ganze Hand aufgerissen... der Fisch musste entnommen werden. Das wäre mit Lip grip nicht passiert.
> Nun zum Zander. Den Zander hatte ich versucht mit der Hand zu landen, kam aber wegen des erhöhten Ufers mit der Hand nicht an den Fisch. Es fehlten zwar nur 10-15cm aber die fehlten halt. Weiteres vorbeugen hätte einen Sturz ins Wasser zur Folge gehabt und ich hätte den Fisch mit meinem Eigengewicht erschlagen. Ich wollte den Fisch auch nicht an der Schnur oder am Vorfach aus dem Wasser heben. Weder schonend für den Fisch, noch für meine Finger.
> ...


Hallo Leute, ich habe für solche Fälle einen entsprechenden Kescher dabei. Das ist bei unserem Gewässer Vorschrift . Für den gefangenen Fisch ist das meines Erachtens die schonenste Art aus dem Wasser zu heben. Ich möchte aber hier niemand zu nahe zu treten . 
Guten Fang und Petri an Alle hier


----------



## Micheal (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier sind ein paar Fangbilder von meinem letzten WE ;-)


----------



## laxvän (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Zander von heute!


----------



## Norge Fan (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Micheal 

Feine Fische, besonders das Moppelchen von Barsch #6.  

Digges Petri.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische  Petri.
Hoffe ich kann nächste Woche auch ein paar Schöne Zander am Po überlisten.


----------



## laxvän (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na da wünsche ich dir doch mal viel Erfolg am Po und anschließend wollen wir die Bilder sehen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wer nur Fangbilder sehen will braucht ja hier nicht reinzuschauen!
Dafür gibt es ja den OffTopicFree Tread...

Petri Michael, sehr schöne Fische und super Bilder.


----------



## Veit (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Nachdem am vergangenen Wochenende irgendwie garnix ging außer einem Butt, war ich vorgestern abend und gestern nochmal los. Ein paar Bisse, ein paar Aussteiger und ein paar Fische bis 70 cm hats gegeben, der ganz große Durchbruch blieb aber noch aus.


----------



## buddah (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit...
fischt du mit einen 16cm Shacker??  Der macht ja schon ordentlich Druck!!


----------



## Veit (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jepp! Für mich im Herbst/Winter ein erstklassiger Nachtköder.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Veit!
Ich fische nachts gerne den Big Hammer...letzte Woche lief es aber nur auf Sea Shad...Zander sind halt alles Frauen! Sehr zickig
Der Wedgetail ist auch immer einen Versuch wert, gerade in überfischten Gewässern hat er mir schon den ein oder anderen Fisch gebracht...


----------



## Allround Angla (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle,
Hier ist mein bislang längster Hecht aus Norwegen.
Bei 92cm hatte er gerade mal 4.5kg.
Meinen Deutschen 6kg zähle ich trotzdem noch als meinen PB:m.

Hab mich Wahnsinnig gefreut als er an die oberfläche kam|rolleyes, kurz vor ende hat er dann gebissen.








Grüße und weiterhin Petri#h


----------



## laxvän (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!
Nachdem ich ja gestern schon Glück hatte durfte heute noch einmal ein Zander von 63 cm zu einem Fototermin erscheinen.


----------



## redlem (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!


@Veit:
Respekt, dass Du hier immer Rede und Antwort stehst!

Mich täte mal interessieren wieviel Bleiköpfe und Gummifische Du so im Jahr brauchst.
Ich hab da am Fluss (Lech und Donau) schon ziemlichen Verschleiß, grad mit schwereren Köpfen...


----------



## Siever (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Puuuh, nach vielen Mißerfolgen in der letzten Zeit und einen guten Aussteiger heute habe ich doch mal wieder 2 schöne Fische ans Band bekommen... .
Der Zander war 54cm und der Hecht 88cm... . Jetzt geht`s los


----------



## pike-81 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Schöner Hecht. Fangt Ihr jetzt nachts?
Welche Köder?
Petri


----------



## Dakes87 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Tag,
Ich war gestern auch wieder am Rhein in Köln unterwegs. Eigentlich auf Barsch und habe diesen netten Zander als Beifang gehabt |supergri
Zurzeit sind die Zander sehr aktiv bei uns, da wir nun ständig Zander beim Barschzuppeln fangen. Mich wundert nur das Sie auf die relativ kleinen Köder einsteigen. Dieser hat sich nen 6cm mini Gufi genommen.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Veit (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



redlem schrieb:


> @Veit:
> Respekt, dass Du hier immer Rede und Antwort stehst!
> 
> Mich täte mal interessieren wieviel Bleiköpfe und Gummifische Du so im Jahr brauchst.
> Ich hab da am Fluss (Lech und Donau) schon ziemlichen Verschleiß, grad mit schwereren Köpfen...


Gemeine Frage....
Wenn ich das zählen würde, hätte ich noch mehr Falten auf der Stirn als so schon. ^^


----------



## Aurikus (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juten Tag Zusammen!! 

Dann möchte ich mich Hier auch mal mit einigen Fängen von Dienstag und von Gestern melden! #h
Die Fische wurden am Rhein gefangen!!

Die sind vom Dienstag......


Ein 56er







Ein 37er







Und Die sind von Gestern


Ein 51er







Ein 32er







Mal sehen, was die Tage noch so geht bei Uns!! 
Die Zander beissen ziemlich gut derzeit!!! #6


----------



## soadillusion (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

44er auf eine kleine Plötze.


----------



## Dakes87 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Soadillusion!
Ich war heute auch wieder ne Runde am Rhein.
2 Zander, einen mini und einen 57er. Und nen schönen Barsch der Wohlgenährt war 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Aurikus (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch ein Petri Heil, besonders an meinen Freund Daniel!!! ;-)
Tolle Fische!!!!


----------



## minden (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und da sagt einer im Rhein geht nix....fette Brummer!


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne dicke Barsche, Petri!!! 
Natürlich auch an den Rest... 

Ich konnte Mittwoch 7 Zettis überlisten.

65er
http://img233.*ih.us/img233/2506/img1133bu.jpg


60er
http://img443.*ih.us/img443/4102/img1135ys.jpg


Bis zum nächsten Mal... 
http://img843.*ih.us/img843/4062/img1136mm.jpg


----------



## soadillusion (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

52er diesmal auf einen kleinen Barsch...im Magen hatte er noch einen kleinen.


----------



## Brot (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vor einer halben Stunde: Mein erster Hecht :l


----------



## Breamhunter (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Brot schrieb:


> Vor einer halben Stunde: Mein erster Hecht :l



Na dann mal Petri Heil ! Wird bestimmt nicht der Letzte und auch nicht der Größte gewesen sein den Du fängst :m


----------



## laxvän (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
Nachdem ich gestern nur einen kleinen Schniepel von ca. 30 cm ans Band bekam, gab es heute einen besseren Zander von 59 cm.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Dakes87: Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen- die Fotos warens bestimmt auch.

Solltest Du Dich dazu durchringen können, diese auch unverfremdet zur Verfügung zu stellen gib Bescheid- dann packe ich sie gern in den OT-freien Thread.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



laxvän schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Nachdem ich gestern nur einen kleinen Schniepel von ca. 30 cm ans Band bekam, gab es heute einen besseren Zander von 59 cm.



Erstmal Petri zum Zetti!
Ich würde allerdings versuchen den Fisch anders zuhalten denn eigentlich soll ja er im Vordergrund stehen;-)
Der Kiemengriff wäre da ziemlich hilfreich!


----------



## raubfisch-ole (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Zeit, hier ein 73er von heute früh.




Gruß Ole


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Bild ist Dir echt gelungen- besser kann man einen Fisch kaum präsentieren.#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war mal so frei, das fehlgegangene Posting zu löschen.
@croc: Need help?#h

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## Crocodildundee (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
waren am We mit dem Boot unterwegs um ein paar Hechte vor  die Linse  zu bekommen. Nachdem Abschleppen einiger Kanten, ging es zurück  zum  breitflächigen GuFi Abfischen, was sich als erfolgreich herausstellen sollte.

 Nach der ersten Drift bereits der erste Einschlag , ein 69 Hecht, kurzer Fototermin und gleich released...






dann zwei Driften später ein erneuter Ruck mit etwas heftigerer Gegenwehr, der auf etwas besseres hoffen ließ
84cm da kam Freude auf...kurze Fotosession u zurückgesetzt..






dann  gab es eine kräftigen Einstieg mit guter Gegenwehr, 1. Flucht, das   könnte was Gutes sein,  kam dann zu schnell mit ans Boot, Ich hielt  die  Rute seitl nach unten  um ihn auf Zug zu halten unterm Boot eine  weiße  große Flanke, kräftiges Schütteln , ab... Shit!

dann inhalierte noch ein 70er den Gufi...






Dann begann es schon langsam leicht zu dämmern, wir beschlossen noch jeder 10 Würfe zu machen und dann den Heimweg anzutreten.
1. Wurf. 2. Wurf, 3 Wurf... ein leichter Widerstand...
 leider nur Kraut.
4 Wurf nochmal in dieselbe Richtung
Rumms!!
das war kein Kraut,,, heftige Gegenwehr,  2 rasante Fluchten,eine emens große Flosse an der Oberffläche. Ich bekam weiche Knie.
 der  Fisch kam zu schnell aufs Boot zu,  so schmissen wir den Benziner  kurz  an. um wieder etwas Druck aufbauen zu können .Dieses Krokodil  wollte ich  nicht verlieren.
und nochmal heulte die Bremse auf, quer unter dem Boot durch,  Rutenspitze ins Wasser, diese Kraft..etwas metriges war sicher...aber  wie groß.
 dann  tauchte der gewaltige Kopf u Nacken neben dem Boot auf..was ein   Monster.. 125cm ergab das Maßband...meine neue PB. kurzer Fototermin ,











Dann  setzte ich die schöne Hechtmutti in ihr Element zurück. Einen  lauten  Glücksschrei über den See konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.  Diesen Tag  werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen.

Tight Lines
Niko


----------



## pike-81 (11. November 2012)

Monster!
Petri Heil!
Was für'n Bait und in welcher Tiefe?


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na- hat ja doch geklappt.... dann mache ich noch grad den Bericht ohne Bilder weg, gelle?#h


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dickes vieh petri ! :m


----------



## Crocodildundee (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

3-7m... verschiedenste Gufies ab 15cm aufwärts


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Crocodildundee

Dein zweites und drittes Posting habe ich gelöscht, eine Fangmeldung solle ja reichen. #h
Das Erste ist doch super so, wer die Bilder größer sehen möchte ist nur einen Mausklick auf
das entsprechende Bild entfernt.

Zu dem möchte ich Dich und alle anderen Fänger bitte 
folgendes zur Bildergröße zu beachten,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201531


----------



## Crocodildundee (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

alles klar, Danke:m


----------



## Aurikus (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Abend Zusammen,
erstmal ein Petri Heil an alle Fänger!! Da sind ein paar sehr schöne Fische dabei!!!

Hier mal ein paar meiner Fänge vom Samstag!!













Insgesamt konnte ich 2 Zander und 5 Barsche fangen!!! #h


Schönen Abend noch und Petri Heil!!! #h


----------



## Hardcore Hustler (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Crocodildundee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> waren am We mit dem Boot unterwegs um ein paar Hechte vor  die Linse  zu bekommen. Nachdem Abschleppen einiger Kanten, ging es zurück  zum  breitflächigen GuFi Abfischen, was sich als erfolgreich herausstellen sollte.
> 
> Nach der ersten Drift bereits der erste Einschlag , ein 69 Hecht, kurzer Fototermin und gleich released...
> ...




Petri


----------



## Besorger (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

SO meine woche mit 20 zandern und 3 Barschen 4 rapfen ist vorbei es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## laxvän (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen. 
Ich habe heute mal komplett abgeschneidert#d


----------



## Colophonius (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle,
vor Allem aber an Crocodildundee, man sieht dir das Glück an und man kanns nachvollziehen. Ich hätte auch über den See geschrie'n


----------



## _Pipo_ (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, schöne Fische dabei.


Ich hab an meinem Hausgewässer auf Hecht aufgesteckt, ob KöFi, Wobbler oder Spinner, kleine Köder = jede Menge Schniepel und Barsche, große Köder = kein Biss.
Alle Farben und Arten getestet, es geht nix.

Daher habe ich mich mal entschlossen die Drop-Shot Montage rauszuholen und mich da etwas einzuüben, Barsche waren ja reichlich vorhanden ^^

Nach 15 Min. gabs dann auch den ersten ordentlichen Biss, der saß leider nicht, keine Zahnabdrücke am GuFi, scheint also ein richtig dicker Barsch gewesen zu sein.
Etwas später dann wieder der Biss, nach etwas Drill kam ein Hecht zwischen 60 und 70 cm zum Vorschein, der sich jedoch noch befreien konnte. 
Mit Fluo war mir die Geschichte nun zu heikel, daher hab ich auf Wobbler mit Stahlvorfach umgestellt, und die Dame ging in der nächsten Stunde noch 3 weitere Male an den Haken, konnte sich aber trotz 2er Drillinge am Wobbler immer irgendwie im Drill befreien und schwimmt weiterhin durch die Gegend....


----------



## Flash Gordon (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Gestern gabs noch eine Auseinandersetzung mit nen jungen wilden Hecht!Er hat sie unbeschadet überstanden..

Als dann ein paar Würfe später der Zander eingestiegen ist,war aber alles wieder vergessen..


----------



## Siever (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger!
Ich konnte am Samstag nach dem Jugendangeln exakt 55 Minuten allein für mich noch mal ein paar Würfe machen. Dabei kam diese nette Überraschung raus


----------



## hanzz (12. November 2012)

Petri Leute. Hier überschlagen sich ja die kapitalen Fänge.
Dicke Fische 
Dickes Petri dazu !


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Besorger schrieb:


> SO meine woche mit 20 zandern und 3 Barschen 4 rapfen ist vorbei es hat sich gelohnt



Klasse Strecke - Petri Heil! Der Köder auf dem einen Bild ist nicht zufällig von FritzGermany? Ein Ja oder nein würde mir reichen


----------



## Besorger (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aalredel NEIn 


Heute TOCK TOCK BAAAAMMMMMMM 7fische gabs heute bis 70 cm GEEEEIIIILLLLLL WEGEN ... LEUTEN muss ich alle hintergründe bearbeiten! schade drum.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Allen eine schöne angelwoche und dicke fische


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles klar danke  nochmal Petri zur nächsten klasse Strecke!
PS: jetzt hab ich den Köder erkannt auf Bild Nr. 1. Fische ich persönlich auch sehr gern!


----------



## jkc (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Siever - schöner Fischn!

... und ich komm nicht raus #q

Grüße JK


----------



## Bela B. (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ alletri Heil zu den schönen Fischen.

Hallo,hier sind noch drei Hechte vom Wochenende.Der Hecht beim Nachtspinnfischen war 60cm und die beiden anderen waren 68cm und 56cm.

Bela B.


----------



## Besorger (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






68  tock tock bammmmmmmm     heute ging nix ausser diese mutti und ihr kleines söhnchen


----------



## rudini (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

baaam...Petri!:m


----------



## GreenMonsta (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Kollegen,
dann will ich auch mal einen Fang melden.
105cm und 11kg.

lg,Benny

http://img571.*ih.us/img571/2279/k1024dscn0465.jpg


----------



## daci7 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> dann will ich auch mal einen Fang melden.
> 105cm und 11kg.
> 
> lg,Benny



Moin und Petri erstmal!
Aber sach mal - ist dir nicht Ar***kalt jetzt in kurzer Hose nachts am Wasser? Oder hockst du wie die Carphunter mim Ar*** im Zelt 
#h


----------



## GreenMonsta (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



daci7 schrieb:


> Moin und Petri erstmal!
> Aber sach mal - ist dir nicht Ar***kalt jetzt in kurzer Hose nachts am Wasser? Oder hockst du wie die Carphunter mim Ar*** im Zelt
> #h



Es hat einen lustigen Hintergrund ^^
Ich habe den Fisch beim abendlichen Zander Fischen mit einer 2,10m Rute mit 5-25g Wg auf einen 6cm Gummi gefangen. 
Das landen (und auch der Drill mit der Rute) des Fisches stellte sich mit einem zu kleinen Kescher sehr schwer da,ich musste also ohne Gummistiefel ins Wasser 
Das Ende vom Lied siehst du auf dem Bild. Durch Zufall noch eine kurze Hose vom Sport unter gehabt,man beachte auch meine nicht vorhandenen Schuhe 
Naja,was macht man nicht alles Für einen schönen Fisch....


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zum schönen Hecht und der tollen Landungsaktion... wie du schon sagst: "was macht man nicht alles" #6


----------



## daci7 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Es hat einen lustigen Hintergrund ^^
> Ich habe den Fisch beim abendlichen Zander Fischen mit einer 2,10m Rute mit 5-25g Wg auf einen 6cm Gummi gefangen.
> Das landen (und auch der Drill mit der Rute) des Fisches stellte sich mit einem zu kleinen Kescher sehr schwer da,ich musste also ohne Gummistiefel ins Wasser
> Das Ende vom Lied siehst du auf dem Bild. Durch Zufall noch eine kurze Hose vom Sport unter gehabt,man beachte auch meine nicht vorhandenen Schuhe
> Naja,was macht man nicht alles Für einen schönen Fisch....



Brrr ... dann mal doppelt Petri von meiner Seite


----------



## Zwockel1980 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tach zusammen.

Das Bild wurde zumindest laut im Bild enthaltenen EXIF-Daten am 10. Juli 2012 um 23:41 aufgenommen. Da dürfte es noch relativ warm gewesen sein ...

Grüße

Zwockel



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> dann will ich auch mal einen Fang melden.
> 105cm und 11kg.
> 
> ...


----------



## TioZ (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aber geile Story |supergri

MfG

TioZ


----------



## zanderzone (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

FAIL!!! :-D
Trotzdem PETRI und allen anderen natürlich auch!!


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den hat er bestimmt im Wasser treibend gefunden die Augen und Kopf sehen irgendwie auch nicht mehr so frisch aus.


----------



## vermesser (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Den hat er bestimmt gefunden die Augen sehen auch nicht mehr so frisch aus.


,

Ganz ehrlich? Beim Blick auf den Schwanz hinten hatte ich den gleichen Gedanken...noch eh das mit den kurzen Hosen und dem Datum hoch kam...

Aber bringt das wirklich einer, mit ner gefundenen kapitalen Leiche im Board zu posieren |kopfkrat ?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Warum sollte der Hecht tot sein?
Je nach Gewässer nimmt ein Hecht eine andere Färbung an!
Als der Fisch sieht alles andere als tot aus...


----------



## LOCHI (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Seh ich auch so! Den Augen fehlt rein garnix! 
Allerdings is die Geschichte schon komisch!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ist denn hier los. Wieso sollte jemand bei Nacht ins Wasser springen und einen Kadaver in die Kamera halten, um im Netz anonym anzugeben?

Setzt mal eure Aluhüte ab 

Petri zum Fisch und ich hoffe die Mutti schwimmt wieder.


----------



## brandungsteufel (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und was soll daran komisch sein? Er hat doch nicht geschrieben, dass er Sie vor kurzem gefangen hat. Kann ja schon ein paar Wochen her sein.

Grüße


----------



## LOCHI (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Und was soll daran komisch sein? Er hat doch nicht geschrieben, dass er Sie vor kurzem gefangen hat. Kann ja schon ein paar Wochen her sein.
> 
> Grüße



Dann hätte er es auch so schreiben können und nicht die Geschichte mit den Sporthosen. Seine Post´s erwecken den Eindruck das der Hecht kürzlich gefangen wurde!


----------



## W-Lahn (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenn jemand schon  beim Fangdatum schummelt, ist alles möglich. (auch ohne Aluhut |supergri)


----------



## Justsu (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nichts ist unmöglich! 

Ich erinnere miche gerade irgendwie an einen Thread von einem (Jung-?)angler in dem er einen schon recht stark verwesten großen Hecht als seinen Fang ausgab... Auf dem Foto war noch ein großer Latschen neben dem Fisch abgebildet... Konnte den Beitrag jetzt leider nicht wieder finden, war aber auf jeden Fall äußerst amüsant seiner Zeit!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## bafoangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ohne Hintergründe zu kennen:

Das mit dem Datum haben wir doch schon mehrfach hier im Board gehabt.

Wenn das Datum der Digicam nicht stimmt wirds schnell mal konfus.
Ich hab auch Fangbilder aus Mittelhessen, auf denen im Hintergrund Schnee liegt und die laut Datumsanzeige im Juli aufgenommen wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Scheinbar vergessen wieder mal einige hier, dass wir Fangbildflaming nicht dulden - demnäxt sind da wohl wieder mal Verwarnungen für Uneinsichtige angesagt.

Schade, dass es immer Unbelehrbare gibt......................................

Daher das hier als Warnung an ALLE (damit ich nicht jeden einzeln anschreiben muss)..

Weiteres Fangbildflaming oder Diskussion über die angesagte Maßnahme führt ab hier direkt zur Verwarnung..


----------



## Aurikus (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Entschuldigt für meine Unwissenheit, aber was ist "Fangbildflaming"?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das niedermachen Fangbilder anderer  - meist, aber nicht zwangsweise, in Oberlehrermanier..

Siehe auch:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flame


----------



## Aurikus (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, dann weiss ich bescheid!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gerne ..


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Den hat er bestimmt im Wasser treibend gefunden die Augen und Kopf sehen irgendwie auch nicht mehr so frisch aus.



Könnte man wohl meinen, sehe ich auch so. Allerdings halte ich das für sehr unwahrscheinlich den Kadaver eines so großen Hechtes zufällig zu finden, und dann auch noch recht frisch. Vielleicht lässt das Licht im Dunkeln den Fisch so blass aussehen. Ich halte es aber auch für unfair jemandem vorzuwerfen, er habe einen toten Fisch gefunden und nun als vermeintlichen Fang hochgeladen. Also insofern besteht für mich kein Zweifel darin, dass er den Hecht gefangen hat.
Natürlich hat er den Hecht mit einer Angel und einem Köder gefangen#h.
Petri Heil, das ist ein wirklich toller Hecht,:m
Ps: Jeder kann mal einen blassen Fisch fangen, oder nicht?#h

Oh, ich habe übersehen, dass weiteres Kommentieren hierzu eine Verwarnung gibt#c. Entschuldige bitte Thomas, das war nicht meine Absicht. Ich wollte nur mal meinen Standpunkt darstellen#q.
Gruß


----------



## mathei (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich sag nur petri dazu. schittaufumstände


----------



## hechtomat77 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leute, kommt schon. |kopfkrat
Wo steht denn bitte, dass er den Hecht lebendig fotografiert hat? Er hat nix von c&r geschrieben, deshalb könnte es doch gut möglich sein, dass der Fisch entnommen wurde und das Foto vielleicht später gemacht wurde.

@GreenMonsta:
Von mir ein Petri zum Meter#6


----------



## Veit (14. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte gestern vormittag an der Elbe in Sachsen-Anhalt 2 schöne Zander von 66 und 72 cm erbeuten, außerdem gab es noch zwei weitere Bisse in der Buihne. Hechte Fehlanzeige!










Heute lief es genau umgekehrt: Kein Zanderbisse, dafür hatten die HEchte aber Hunger. 3 Stück konnte ich landen, bei einem davon handelte es sich um einen makellosen und kampfstarken Fisch von 94 cm Länge, die anderen beiden hatten etwa 60 und 70 cm. 
Alle HEchte und Zander bissen auf Stint-Shad als Kaulbarsch-Rückenschwimmer.













An der Saale ist mir am Sonntag abend leider ein schöner ZAnder ausgeschlitzt.  Am Montag war ich nochmals dort, mehr als zwei halbstarke Hecht und ein besserer Aussteiger war aber nicht zu verzeichnen.


----------



## zorra (14. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit....schön das du an deiner Haltungsnote gearbeitet hast...kommt besser....die Qualität der Fotos war ja bis dato immer gut.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Michael_05er (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte gestern trotz hohem Wasserstand meinen ersten Rhein-Hecht überlisten. 89cm und 4480g, der Biss kam in Sichtweite. Kurz danach noch ein Zanderbiss direkt vor meinen Füßen, leider hat er sich wieder losgeschütttelt.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte gestern in der Abenddämmerung noch diesen 63 cm Esox erbeuten... Köder war wieder ein Shaker von LC... 
Ich muss sagen in der Dämmerung fängt derzeit trotz wechsel immer nur die selbe Farbe (brauner Rücken, gelber Bauch)...  ... 

Dickes Petri allen Fängern... MfG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Brot (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Veit, ein dickes Petri, wirklich sehr schöne Fische


----------



## Dxnschx (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war am letzten Wochenende Spinfischen und konnte folgende Räuber überlisten:

Hecht 90 cm



Grundel 7,4313 cm






PS: Hecht war sehr lecker


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@veit:
Petri, deine Fangerfolge hätte ich gerne mal #6

Das Ergebnis meiner gestrigen Rheintour waren 2 Zettis und ein Barsch. Die Fische bissen allerdings auch sehr launisch...

http://img16.*ih.us/img16/3893/img1142vu.jpg

http://img854.*ih.us/img854/9007/20121114135627.jpg


----------



## Siever (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Mädels, hier ein Bild von vorgestern. Hatte 1,5 Stunden Zeit und eigentlich ging gar nix. Hab dann zum Schluss an einer wenig aussichtsreichen Stelle geangelt und wollte den letzten Wurf machen und dann BUMMMS! Es war wirklich der letzte Wurf, alles war schon wieder verstaut... . Bisher habe ich dort nie größere Hechte als 75cm gefangen. Der Drill war megageil, nur leider war mein Kescher verklemmt und das Landen ohne nicht möglich. Ich habe 3! verschiedene Jogger um Hilfe gebeten und keiner hat mir geholfen... . Alle mit der Begründung:" ich kann gerade nicht, ich laufe...". Eine nette Joggerin hat dann doch noch ein Bild von mir gemacht, nachdem ich mit Händen und Füßen irgendwann klar kam.
Leider hat der Hecht sehr tief geschluckt und blutete auch schon ordentlich, wie ihr sehen könnt. Also mitnehmen... . Nach dem Abschlagen habe ich festgestellt, dass ich nur eine Minitüte bei hatte. Zufällig lag ein paar Meter weiter die Verpackung eines Regenanzugs... . Glück gehabt, das wäre ne Sauerei im Auto geworden. Am Wochenende gibt´s dann jetzt lecker Hecht...




94cm...


----------



## Gohann (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Hecht!#6 Lass ihn dir schmecken!:m

Für die Zukunft immer ne größere Tüte im Auto verstauen. Man ist nie sicher was man fängt. Und nichts ist ärgerlicher als ein vom Hechtschleim vesiffter Kofferraum. Davon hat man über Jahre was!|bigeyes

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## mathei (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Donschu schrieb:


> Ich war am letzten Wochenende Spinfischen und konnte folgende Räuber überlisten:
> 
> 
> Grundel 7,4313 cm
> Anhang anzeigen 192879


petri zur kapitalen grundel |supergri#h


----------



## soadillusion (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein Monster aus dem Werbellinsee...


----------



## Colophonius (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Im ersten Moment dachte ich: Was hast du denn für einen langen Stinger hinterm grünen Gufi


----------



## Wurschtsepp (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

 Zupfst du den stinger nicht 50cm hinterm Gummifisch?


----------



## Klaus Brühl (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Hey Mädels...



Ihr schein mit der Ruhr bei euch ein top Nachgewässer für Hecht zu haben.


----------



## pike-81 (15. November 2012)

@Sievers:
Geiler Hecht! Größe, Köder?
Es ist schon wieder dunkel auf Deinem Bild.
Fängst Du die Hechte nach Sonnenuntergang?
Petri Heil zum tollen Fang!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Siever! Schöner Hecht den du da landen konntest, schade um den Fisch aber lass sie dir trotzdem schmecken!


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment dachte ich: Was hast du denn für einen langen Stinger hinterm grünen Gufi



|muahah: genau das gleiche hab ich auch erst gedacht!!! :m


----------



## Siever (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Ihr schein mit der Ruhr bei euch ein top Nachgewässer für Hecht zu haben.





pike-81 schrieb:


> @Sievers:
> Geiler Hecht! Größe, Köder?
> Es ist schon wieder dunkel auf Deinem Bild.
> Fängst Du die Hechte nach Sonnenuntergang?
> Petri Heil zum tollen Fang!



Die Ruhr ist ein Topgewässer, wenn man die richtigen Stellen kennt und sich mit seinen Methoden und Ködern von anderen etwas abhebt... . Aber auch wenn man die Stellen nicht kennt, sind immer mal mittlere Hechte und Barsche drin.

Ich kann halt nur nach Feierabend los, dass heißt, nur nach 17Uhr. Im Moment fange ich alle Fische auf verhältnismäßig kleine, handlange Gummiköder. Ich lasse mir halt gerne noch die Möglichkeit von einem guten Barsch offen


----------



## jvonzun (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

fettes Petri in die Runde. 

Bei uns sind die Fische bereits im Winterschlaf und die Quappen sind noch nicht richtig vom Sommerschlaf erwacht :c.


----------



## spike999 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri in die runde

mir ging gestern auch ein 94er ans band,köder war ein 11cm shaker


----------



## acidbrain (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war gestern mit ´nem Kollegen das erste mal an der Elbe bei Magdeburg und heftigen Nebel, das gegenüberliegende Ufer war kaum zu sehen. Haben von ´ner kleinen Buhne aus geangelt. Köderverluste erwähne ich nicht! 
Das ander Pic ist von ´nem Tümpel hier bei uns ganz in der Nähe. Ist recht dunkel geworden, da genau in diesem Moment das Blitzlicht nicht funktionierte. Einen ähnlichen hatte ich dort noch, aber konnt kein Foto machen - allein & kein Handy bei...
Alle schwimmen wieder...


----------



## Roestertaube (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@acidbrain..der Hecht aus der Elbe hat ja mal ne geniale Zeichnung!


----------



## Bodensee89 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

endlich darf ich hier auch mal posten  


ist zwar kein riese aber dieser 40er zander ist der erste "vernünftige" raubfisch dieses jahr. 
gebissen hat er auf ein rotauge an der grundrute. 
ein besseres bild war zum wohle des fisches nicht drin, der hatte nichtmal das mindestmaß bei uns.


----------



## Favory (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

"zum wohle des fisches"

dann hättest ihn schonmal nicht am Haken baumeln lassen sollen...  

Ansonsten sind echt schöne Fische dabei. Petri an alle Fänger.
Gehe morgen früh mal wieder los, mal schauen ob ich dann auch etwas vorweisen kann 

Grüße


----------



## Bela B. (17. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die letzten Fänger.

Ich war heute am späten Nachmittag an meinem Vereinsgewässer   unterwegs.Dabei konnte ich einen 91cm Esox fangen.Im dunkeln gab es dann   noch einen Ruck beim absinken des Köders.Nach einem weiteren schönen   Drill konnte ich einen Mamorkarpfen von 89cm landen.Der Fisch war aber   außerhalb vom Maul gehakt.

Bela B.


----------



## AnglerPSF (17. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der gute genehmigte sich ein totes Rotauge, 66 cm hatte er. Nicht der größte, aber trotzdem ein toller Fisch.
Schweinekalt war's, aber dafür geht man doch gerne trotzdem raus an's Wasser.


----------



## Allround Angla (18. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes petri an alle fänger,
jetzt kann ich auch mal wieder was melden.
Leider ist der Thailand Urlaub schnell vorbei gewesen aber die Fische habe ich auf band|rolleyes.
Gefischt habe ich an unserem Hotelstrand auf einem Großen Steg, als Köder kamen kleine Krabben, Tintenfische, Köfis und Kunstköder zum einsatz. mit Krabbe und Tintenfisch fing ich aber eher kleinere, verglichen zu Köfi. abends und Nachts fischte ich mit Tintenfischwobbler und konnte einen Nachläufer zum Biss überreden, aber irgendwie blieb er nicht hängen:c.
Dafür gabs aber wunderschöne Hornhechte (einen meterfisch verlor ich) die auf einen topwater gezupften köfi bissen, manchmal sprangen sie aus dem wasser um zu attackieren|rolleyes.
Fische die ich nichtmal kenne gab es auch, aber der Hammer war ein ca 30cm langer Feuerfisch der sich einen ganzen Köfi schnappte. Hier sind mal ein paar fotos



















Weitere Fotos stelle ich in mein Album



Lg 

Michi #h


----------



## Finke20 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:


Petri allen die Erfolg hatten  und allen anderen die nichts ans Band bekommen haben, so wie mein Begleiter von heute , nicht aufgeben es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage, glaube ich doch .

Für mich lief es ganz gut, jedenfalls was die Ausnutzung der Bisse angeht. Nach dem vierten Wurf Biss und auch verwandelt. Köder ist ein 16 cm Kopyto gewesen.

http://img546.*ih.us/img546/779/18111.jpg


----------



## raubfisch-ole (18. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen, heute gab es einen 60er auf Salmo Perch.



Gruß Ole


----------



## widerhaken (18. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich durfte die tage endlich wieder einen kapitalen drillen :g


----------



## Willi Wobbler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute mit nem Arbeitskollegen an einem lokalen Gewässer los auf Raubfischjagd. Nach ca. 1 Stunde gabs bei mir nen wohlgenährten 72er Hecht auf 16er Kopyto. Später ging noch ein 40er bei meinem Kollegen ans Band. Beide schwimmen wieder  
Wegen der häufigen Fangbildkritiken in letzter Zeit gibt es keine Foto an dieser Stelle... Schade eigentlich.


----------



## inselkandidat (18. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@raubfisch-ole: sehr goiles Bild, will auch mal wieder nen Zander fangen..is jetzt schon 1 jahr her...:c


----------



## wisokij (18. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut gabs nen kleinen, hab ihn nicht gemessen, da deutlich unter Mindestmaß


----------



## nordbeck (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

109 cm





86cm






38 cm







81cm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



80cm




100  cm




71cm


----------



## laxvän (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen!#6


----------



## motocross11 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Mittag ne kurze Runde an einen kleinen See bei uns in der Nähe aufgebrochen. Nach kurzer Zeit gabs diesen schönen 78er. Danach raubte zu meinen füßen ein guter Hecht 6 mal. Leider konnte ich Ihn nicht zum biss überreden trotz aller möglichen Köder.


----------



## minden (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Nordbeck! Und sauber mit Matte alles#6


----------



## Veit (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe mich Donnerstag, Freitag und gestern morgen mal mit den Stillwasserräubern angelegt und konnte auch einige Zander, Barsche und einen Hecht auf Stint- und Aido-Shads in Brauntönen verhaften. Größere Fische blieben aus, Bisse gab es aber einige.


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Veit,

schöne Fische  Haste inzwischen die Yasei Aspius gegen ne Greys Prowla Plat. SL getauscht ?!


----------



## Klaus Brühl (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ...



Ein Wort: Holland...


----------



## nordbeck (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja und? sind die fänge jetzt wertlos oder was? glaub dass einem die fische da auch nicht in den kescher springen.


----------



## pike-81 (20. November 2012)

Moinsen!
Schöne Strecke Nordbeck.
Petri Heil!
Bei großen Räubern werde ich immer neugierig.
Stationär auf KöFi nehme ich mal an?
Petri


----------



## nordbeck (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke! unterschiedliche köder und methoden... den größten hecht am sunkfloat mit ganzem hering (ca 35cm) , 2 zander und den anderen hecht mit segelpose und gabelschwanz makrele (ca 30cm), barsch, kleiner zander und kleiner hecht auf illex gambit paddle tail in 13,5cm


----------



## Mendez (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@nordbeck

Sag mal bist du im Zeugenschutzprogramm oder wirst polizeilich gesucht? Ich verstehe wenn manche die Angestellen schützen aber sein Anlitz so zu verstecken......


----------



## nordbeck (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja sowohl als auch.


----------



## buddah (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...ha ha ist ber dann von Nachteil wenn du deinen Sohn/Bruder....keinen schwarzen Balken vors Gesicht klatscht!!


----------



## nordbeck (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das war nur ein passantenkind (zum glück) das sich mit aufs foto geschlichen hat.


----------



## McAllrounder97 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

]So,
Ich war am Sonntag beim Vertikalangeln auf der Elbe unterwegs und konnte 7 Barsche bis 38cm und 5 zander bis 52cm fangen. Ich weiss, dass der Zander nicht er grösste ist jedoch war es der erste überhaut in meinem Leben.


----------



## Stoney0066 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

na dann mal petri zum ersten zander! ich weiß noch ganz genau wies bei mir war...


----------



## McAllrounder97 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiles Gefühl


----------



## Gohann (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



McAllrounder97 schrieb:


> Geiles Gefühl



Genau Junge!#6 Und lass ihn dir gut schmecken.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## McAllrounder97 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mach ich sicherlich


----------



## Mr. B (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen,
nachdem ich meinen letzten Meterhecht im Sommer fangen konnte, hat es heute endlich mal wieder geklappt. Wetter war eher ungemütlich. Ziemlich viel Wind, immer wieder Nieselregen, aber es hat sich ja gelohnt. Das Ergebnis eine 117cm lange und 12,8kg schwere Hechtdame!!! So macht das Angeln Spaß!!!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*DICKES Petri *zum pracht Esox... #6 ... Traumfisch...


----------



## ChY (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow was für ein toller Fisch... Petri auch von mir 

sowas bräuchte ich auch mal 

Auf was hat der denn gebissen?


----------



## Mr. B (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ChY schrieb:


> Wow was für ein toller Fisch... Petri auch von mir
> 
> sowas bräuchte ich auch mal
> 
> Auf was hat der denn gebissen?


 
Gebissen hat er auf einen 14cm Storm Gummifisch (Wildeye Live Pike)!


----------



## nordbeck (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

geiler Fisch! Petri 

waren heute auch noch los, ein paar winzige 65er hechte. der hit des tages war dann der folgende beifang. 47cm gefangen auf nen makrelenschwanz. leider nicht gewogen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mendez schrieb:


> @nordbeck
> 
> Sag mal bist du im Zeugenschutzprogramm oder wirst polizeilich gesucht? QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## nordbeck (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich hab einfach angst vor stalkern


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mr. B schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> nachdem ich meinen letzten Meterhecht im Sommer fangen konnte, hat es heute endlich mal wieder geklappt. Wetter war eher ungemütlich. Ziemlich viel Wind, immer wieder Nieselregen, aber es hat sich ja gelohnt. Das Ergebnis eine 117cm lange und 12,8kg schwere Hechtdame!!! So macht das Angeln Spaß!!!



Petri zu dem tollen Fisch. Der ist ja richtig dunkel, coole Sache.


----------



## mathei (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

traumhecht und supi barsch. petri


----------



## xsxx226 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Bei mir gab es gestern diesen 71er Zander


----------



## Allround Angla (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen fängern,
Ich hab auf meiner Kamera auch noch zwei geile Fische aus Thailand gefunden|rolleyes
Beide bissen auf ganzen Köfi ( ca 10cm.) und brachten meine Lidl-Teleskoprute in die knie|supergri, meine 28er monofile war auch aufgerieben wegen den muschelbänken aber sie hat gehalten
Den großen roten Barschähnlichen (hatte ca 50cm) haben wir im restaurant abgegeben und gegessen:q . Der andere sah aus wie ne riesen grundel und durfte wieder schwimmen.











LG

Allround Angla#h


----------



## jvonzun (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern ging es nach langer Zeit wieder einmal aufs Boot zum vertikalen Jigging, da vor allem die Quappen bissen, geht es heute nochmals in die Kälte raus.


----------



## tommygun (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute am vereinsgewässer ein paar würfe gemacht und meinen PB verbessert!!! liegt jetzt bei 1,09 m...
gebissen hat diese schöne hecht dame auf ein 23cm gummifisch....
führungstil war: auf den grund sinken lassen und gaaaaanz langsam und  ich meine gaaaaanz langsam und monoton eingeholt vlt noch eins-zwei mal  noch mal absinken lassen um den grundkontakt nicht zu verlieren....


----------



## motocross11 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heut vor dem Fussball kurz ne halbe stunde an nem kleinen Pumpenwerk mit kleinen Graben anbei.

Einen Hecht gut 70 hab ich gesehen, der wollt aber nicht beißen, 2 kleinere bissen, konnten aber nicht gelandet werden und diesen Barsch 30cm konnte ich verhaften.


----------



## acidbrain (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war heut nachmittag bei nicht sonderlich guten Wetterbedingungen mit der Spinne unterwegs...

konnte nach etlichen Würfen nach fast einer kompletten Runde um den Teich, durch mannshohes Schilf geschlagen, doch noch wenigstens eine Fritte überreden, einzusteigen...

@tommygun: schönes Teil, Petri!


----------



## jkc (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



tommygun schrieb:


> Heute am Vereinsgewässer ein paar Würfe gemacht und meinen PB verbessert!!! liegt jetzt bei 1,09 m....



Sehr schön gezeichnete Mutti! - Petri, auch an die anderen Fänger.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hardcore Hustler (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



tommygun schrieb:


> heute am vereinsgewässer ein paar würfe gemacht und meinen PB verbessert!!! liegt jetzt bei 1,09 m...
> gebissen hat diese schöne hecht dame auf ein 23cm gummifisch....
> führungstil war: auf den grund sinken lassen und gaaaaanz langsam und  ich meine gaaaaanz langsam und monoton eingeholt vlt noch eins-zwei mal  noch mal absinken lassen um den grundkontakt nicht zu verlieren....


 

schöner Hecht Petri


----------



## zander1203 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte heute auch mal glück und konnte einen 60 cm zander auf einen 16 cm Kopyto in schwarz/gelb fangen ...


----------



## tommygun (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöner zander....den hat er ja richtig inhaliert wow!!!


----------



## Bela B. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die letzten Fänger.


Heute Vormittag ging es für 2h an die Saale,mit Erfolg. Ich hatte zwar nur drei Bisse und dabei noch einen Aussteiger.Aber zwei Hechte konnte ich kurz zum Foto überreden   . Es waren ein 72cm und einer von 116cm.

Bela B.


----------



## lighty09 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Bela zu diesen 2 schönen, aber natürlich auch zu dem schönen Zander @zander1203

:m


----------



## pike-81 (25. November 2012)

Moinsen!
FETTER Hecht!
Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Köder?
Petri Heil


----------



## pely66 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri schone fische!!


----------



## xsxx226 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zur dicken Hechtmutti und an alle anderen Fänger!

Ich war heute mit Gummi an der Elbe unterwegs und dachte schon, dass es  mal wieder so ein Schneidertag wird,aber dann stieg mir im Dunkeln doch noch dieser schöne 95er Zander ein.


----------



## LOCHI (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Männer´s... Zwei herrliche Fische!


----------



## Bela B. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank.

@ pike-81: Köder war ein 11cm  Kopyto Classic Farbe weiß mit fluogelben Schwanz.

@ esox226: Petri zum schönen Zetti.


Bela B.


----------



## _Pipo_ (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern.

Gestern nach fast 3 Wochen endlich mal wieder am Wasser, erster Wurf mit einem 15cm Wobbler von Fladen brachte direkt die erste Attacke, gelandet wurde ein Hecht von 35-40cm....

2 Stunden das Gewässer durchfischt, ohne weiteren Erfolg |kopfkrat


----------



## zander1203 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Hechten und dem Tollen Zander !!!


----------



## Fury87 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Leute.

Ich war am Samstag auch Los und konnte mit einen Köderfisch diesen schönen Hecht fangen.


----------



## jvonzun (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich wurde in letzter Zeit immer wieder angefragt, wie ich auf Quappen jigge/zupfe.
Habe letzte Woche ein bisschen probiert zu filmen (solange es hell war),leider geht das alleine nicht so gut, zudem waren die Bisse eher zaghaft.
Wichtig ist, dass ihr bei einem Kontakt sofort die Rute ruhig hält und wartet,bis der Fisch mit Gewicht beisst. Wenn er nach dem ersten Kontakt nicht weiter beisst, sofort wieder mit Jiggen beginnen.
Werde in den nächsten Tagen versuchen,noch einige anständige Sequenzen zu filmen, trotzdem:
have fun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wMbgIGUdxY


----------



## Frosch38 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ jvonzun schwer zu erkennen aber danke für die Anleitung. Wie ist deine Montage aufgebaut und welche Köder nimmst du. 
Vertraulich per PN.


----------



## Syntac (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus, 

vorab: Gefangen in Privattümpel, aber da m. M. nach optisch wirklich top, möchte ich die dicke Dame nicht vorenthalten #h

96cm, gewogen habe ich nicht.


----------



## nordbeck (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hammer! was für ne dicke lady


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

lol dachte erst das ist ein karpfen hehe :m


----------



## waterwild (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wirklich schöner Fisch Harry!!!


----------



## pike-81 (27. November 2012)

Petri Heil!
Was hat er genommen???


----------



## Syntac (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke 

...nen Mepps, neonrot. Wurde vor 3,5 Jahren mit ein paar Kollegen in einen Teich zur Giebel und Goldfischreduktion eingesetzt. Hat super funktioniert, kein Goldfisch mehr zu sehen, aber auf die Farbe sind sie wohl noch konditioniert


----------



## Veit (28. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!

Ich bin in den letzten Tagen nur wenig zum fischen gekommen und wenn dann gab es nur kleinere Zander. 
Gestern war ich aber nach Feierabend mal eine Runde fischen und das klappte gut. Ein schöner, ruhiger Herbstabend mit Vollmond - Fisch gab es obendrein.  
Zwei schöne Zander stiegen im Flachwasser ein. Erst ein 71er auf Rapala Count Down und anschließend noch ein 78er auf Megabass Flap Slap.


----------



## soadillusion (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So hier mal das Baby von Veit s Zandern


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Dezembergewinn:
Quantum Energy Spin 30 ​*





*ENERGY PTI*
Auch unsere beliebte Energy PTi profitierte von den Fortentwicklungen im Rollenbau im Zuge der Entwicklung der Exo und der Smoke. Die von der Grundsubstanz her bewährte Technik wurde nun in einem im Gewicht deutlich reduzierten 
Gehäuse verpackt. Dass „leicht“ aber auch „robust“ bedeuten kann, bewies die Energy PTi im harten Testalltag gleich dutzendfach. Für denjenigen, für den es nicht immer der ganz 
letzte Schrei sein muss, der wird in dieser eleganten Rolle den idealen Kompromis aus Performance, Robustheit und Bezahlbarkeit finden.

TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• Robuster Aluminium-Körper
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium PT Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• 100% wackelfreie Aluminium-Kurbel, daher 
nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere 
Rutenbalance
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu 
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem 
Nickel-Titanium-Material
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer 
mit Anti-Drall-System

Modell:  Energy 30
m/mm : 150 / 0.30
Übersetzung:  5.2 : 1 
Schnureinzug: 79 cm 
Gewicht: 252 g 
Kugellager: 10
unv. PE:   199,00€
weitere Informationen gibt es im aktuellen Quantum-Katalog.



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## angelarne (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! :m

Gestern gabs noch eine schöne, dickbäuchige Schneezanderdame, die mit 76 cm über meinem Entnahmemaß lag und für Nachwuchs sorgen soll. #h


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Syntac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> vorab: Gefangen in Privattümpel, aber da m. M. nach optisch wirklich top, möchte ich die dicke Dame nicht vorenthalten #h
> 
> 96cm, gewogen habe ich nicht.



Schei** die Wand an, ist das ein Trümmer! Dachte im Kleinformat auch erst: Was macht der Karpfen im Raubfischtread?? Sehr cool. 
Habe vor einiger Zeit auch mal nen kleinen (15cm) Hecht in unseren  Gartenteich gesetzt um die Goldfische zu reduzieren. Klappt super. ca. 150 Fische waren in einer Woche weg. Und der Hecht war bei der Entnahme drei mal so breit. Lustig!!!|muahah:


----------



## redlem (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri auch von mir zum Moppelhecht...


...und zu den tollen zandern!


----------



## laxvän (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es heute nach einigen Schneidertagen auch mal wieder etwas Ordentliches. 74 cm hatte der Gute.


----------



## bous hh (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal ein Zander von mir!!87 cm hatte der kleine!:g


----------



## Veit (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte leider am Wochenende keine Zeit zum Angeln, kann aber dafür noch drei gute Fische nachmelden, die ich am Freitag in der Elbe fing.
Es hat sehr zäh gebissen, aber das was ich an den Haken bekam war recht ordentlich.
Es gab erst einen 70er Zander, der leider nur von außen gehakt war. Zwei weitere Fische sind aber regulär auf einen Stint-Shad in Kaulbarsch-Rückschwimmer eingestiegen. Dies waren ein 82er Zander und ein dicker 79er Hecht.


----------



## Klaus Brühl (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Veit, du musst deine Sig updaten.


----------



## soadillusion (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So heut von 11 - 17:30 Uhr am Wasser, bis auf die beiden Hechte ging garnix.

War wohl zu sonnig


----------



## phill (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne Fische! was hat es denn mit dem "Kaulbarsch-Rückschwimmer" also dem Rückenschwimmer für eine Bewandniss ?! gibts da irgendeinen Vorteil, den Köder kopfüber zu führen?

greetz

phill


----------



## Fury87 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phill schrieb:


> schöne Fische! was hat es denn mit dem "Kaulbarsch-Rückschwimmer" also dem Rückenschwimmer für eine Bewandniss ?! gibts da irgendeinen Vorteil, den Köder kopfüber zu führen?
> 
> greetz
> 
> phill




Verletzte Fische schwimmen oft auch auf den Rücken, vielleicht bring das an manchen tagen zusätzliche bisse, durch das andere Laufverhalten.


----------



## hechtomat77 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phill schrieb:


> schöne Fische! was hat es denn mit dem "Kaulbarsch-Rückschwimmer" also dem Rückenschwimmer für eine Bewandniss ?! gibts da irgendeinen Vorteil, den Köder kopfüber zu führen?
> 
> greetz
> 
> phill



Bin ich auch erst drauf rein gefallen
Es gibt ein Modell bzw Farbe vom Stint Shad, die so heisst.

http://www.mbfishing.de/?site=shop&cat=3&cat2=5&details=723

Kannte ich vorher auch nicht, obwohl ich auch einige von den Shads in verschiedenen Farben und Grössen habe.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## phill (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

haha! wie geil..... :m

danke für die Info


----------



## inselkandidat (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahrscheinlich der letzte Hecht aus flüssigem Wasser hier..
Im dichtem Schneetreiben auf kopyto weiß


----------



## Lenny20 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Meterfisch!!
114cm hatte die gute Dame!
Biss auf einen 30ger Sandra


----------



## Klaus Brühl (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Lenny20 schrieb:


> Mein erster Meterfisch!!
> 114cm hatte die gute Dame!
> Biss auf einen 30ger Sandra



Junge, du siehst aus wie 14.


----------



## Lenny20 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Junge, du siehst aus wie 14.



Danke!


----------



## xsxx226 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum ersten Meter!


----------



## Quick-Fish (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wat n Brecher! Dickes Petri!


----------



## hanzz (5. Dezember 2012)

Klaus Brühl schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, du siehst aus wie 14.



Was n Kommentar zu so einem Hecht. 

Petri zum Traumfisch.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zur Mutti
@Klaus Brühl: deine kommentare sind immer sehr wichtig.


----------



## Klaus Brühl (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> @Klaus Brühl: deine kommentare sind immer sehr wichtig.



Was ja eindrucksvoll damit bewiesen wurde, dass du mir Beachtung geschenkt und mich hier zitiert hast. THX!


----------



## Doze (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Hecht Petri 

Doze


----------



## laxvän (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum schönen Hecht.#6


----------



## h3nn3 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Junge, du siehst aus wie 14.



Junge, du verhälst dich wie 12.


----------



## Veit (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!

Bei meinen letzten zwei abendlichen Versuchen war ich trotz unangenehmer Wetterbedingungen recht erfolgreich. Es gingen schöne Zander an den Haken, die durchweg über 60 Zentimeter lagen, als Beifang gab es einen Hecht. Sowohl Wobbler als auch aktionsstarke Gummis (LC-Shaker) brauchten Biss. Der größte Zander hatte eine kapitale Länge von 92 cm. 




























Und hier noch ein gestern erbeuteter Baggersee-Hecht.


----------



## ChY (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wow, beeindruckend  Petri


----------



## Dakes87 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Veit!!
Immer wieder schön zu sehen was Du fängst! Aber leider werden die Fische meist weit vorgehalten, dass mag ich Persönlich nicht so gern. Aber hast meine Respekt!!
Lg Daniel


----------



## sMaXx (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

naja jeder wie er mag ! ich mag vorgehaltene fische, schließlich bin ich hier um fänge zu sehn  nach spätestens 3 fotos kennste doch veit dann soll der fisch nach vorne !!#h


----------



## jvonzun (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach längerer Pause waren wir gestern bei eisiger Kälte wieder einmal auf dem Boot. Die Quappen spuckten bei der Landung jeweils kleine Fische und Seesaiblingeier hinaus. Gefangen in einer Tiefe von 60 m.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Veit

willst du nicht mal den Kork deiner Aspius von der Folie befreien? Kork muss atmen 

PS: Schöne Fische.... da wird man neidisch


----------



## brandungsteufel (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Festes Petri Veit,

manchmal Frage ich mich ob hier die meisten auf die Köder/Rute oder auf die Fische schauen?#c


----------



## Veit (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Veit
> 
> willst du nicht mal den Kork deiner Aspius von der Folie befreien? Kork muss atmen



Das täuscht, da ist keine Folie drauf. Hatte meine alte Aspius leider geschrottet (reines Eigenverschulden), aber eine neue bestellt, weil ich die Rute so klasse finde. Bei dieser ist der Kork entsprechend "frisch" und durch das Zusammenspiel mit der Feuchtigkeit sieht die Oberfläche etwas "folienartig" aus.


----------



## hugo haschisch (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri veit!!  schoene fische.....


----------



## rudini (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit!

Absolut geile Fische und das unter diesen Bedingungen!WOW#6


----------



## laxvän (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit!#6
sag mal, hattest du keine Probleme mit eingefrorenen Rutenringen?
Ich musste gestern mehrfach Eis abkratzen.


----------



## redlem (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Zandern und den Quappen und Danke für Eure Bilder....


----------



## Gohann (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Das täuscht, da ist keine Folie drauf. Hatte meine alte Aspius leider geschrottet (reines Eigenverschulden), aber eine neue bestellt, weil ich die Rute so klasse finde. Bei dieser ist der Kork entsprechend "frisch" und durch das Zusammenspiel mit der Feuchtigkeit sieht die Oberfläche etwas "folienartig" aus.



Hallo Veit, welches Wurfgewicht hat die Aspius?

Gruß und Petri Heil zu deinen Fängen!

Gohann#h


----------



## gizzmo2k (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die Aspius hat 7-28g Wurfgewicht, ist dabei sehr straff/schnell und verträgt wohl auch noch etwas größere köder 

Grüsse


----------



## Mendez (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nur 28g? Die Latschen auf den Fotos, die Veit benutzt wiegen mit den Jigs locker 40g. Na das ist ja ein feines Rütchen. Sollte ich mir auch vielleicht zulegen.

Servus


----------



## Fr33 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dass die Aspis deutlich mehr als 30Gr wirft sollte inzwischen bekannt sein. Ich hatte diese Aspius auch schon in der Hand... hätte se fast gekauft - aber mir persönlich war die mit ner 2500er Technium gekoppelt sehr kopflastig....

Okey... Shimano bietet Ausgleichgewichte käuflich an, aber ich fand es schade, dass das bissi Messing bei dem Preis der Rute nicht ab Werk dabei war...

Andere Herstelle wie Sänger usw, hatten das bei der Damokles direkt dabei....


----------



## Aurikus (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch noch ein Petri Heil an alle Fänger!!! 

Ganz dicken Respekt für den Veit!!! Sagenhaft!!!!!!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dakes87 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Veit!!
> Immer wieder schön zu sehen was Du fängst! Aber leider werden die Fische meist weit vorgehalten, dass mag ich Persönlich nicht so gern. Aber hast meine Respekt!!
> Lg Daniel



Find das an sich mit dem Vorhalten auch nicht so super, in den meisten Fällen liegts aber eher daran das ,,schlecht'' vorgehalten wird. Veit hat das in meinen Augen echt extrem gut drauf und egtl. auch immer sehr schöne gelungene Bilder!#6


----------



## Sinned (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Session für dieses Jahr und direkt den größten Hecht des Jahres gefangen. Ü80, dick und fett.


----------



## pike-81 (9. Dezember 2012)

Petri Heil!
So kann es doch enden.
KÖDER?


----------



## Sinned (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf meinen absoluten Lieblingsköder seit einem Monat: Cormoran K-Don Franzengummi, in der Farbe Firetiger.
Das Teil ist eigentlich fürs Vertikalangeln gedacht, aber am 20g Kopf in kleinen Sprüngen über den Gewässerboder gelupft, brachte er mir vom Ufer aus unglaubliche Erfolge auf Barsch, Zander und Hecht.


----------



## Veit (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eisigen Temperaturen und Schneefall zum Trotz waren Angelfreund Hendrik (Fehlbiss) und ich gestern mit der Spinnrute auf Zanderjagd. Wir waren recht skeptisch, ob unter diesen Verhältnissen etwas zu holen ist, doch die Bedenken erwiesen sich als völlig unbegründet. Schon nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich den ersten Fisch am Haken und so gab es über den Tag verteilt immer wieder Bisse und Fänge. Insgesamt konnten wir 6 Zander um die 60 Zentimeter Länge erbeuten. Zwei weitere Fische gingen noch im Drill verloren. Fehlbisse gab es nur sehr wenige. Wir waren erstaunt, dass die trägen Zander recht aggressiv zupackten. Allerdings war dazu eine sehr langsame Köderführung mit leichtem Bleikopf notwenig. Fast alle Bisse hatten wir auf Stint-Shad in Kaulbarsch-Rückenschwimmer, einen Fisch hatte Henni auch auf einen Fox Legend.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nur, dass ich es nicht vergesse:


Fury87 schrieb:


> Danke an die Gefühlte 70 Jährige  Oma, die das Foto gemacht hat!



Ferkeleien verjähren erst nach Quartalsende, erst recht, wenn einer Omas befühlt!!!


----------



## Veit (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ich heute nochmal die Chance auf einen großen Fisch witterte, hatte ich mir spontan den halben Tag frei genommen. Doch meist ist es ja nicht so einfach, die richtig dicken Zander ans Band zu bekommen. 
So war viel Geduld notwendig. Vier Stunden lang passierte garnichts. Aber ich hatte irgendwie im Gefühl, dass sich das noch ändert. Dann gab es tatsächlich endlich den erhofften Biss auf einen 12,5er LC-Shaker. Ich freue mich ja über jeden Fisch, gebe aber zu, dass ich etwas enttäuscht war, als ein ca. 70 cm langer Hecht auftauchte. Aber wenigstens nicht Schneider!




Ich fischte weiter und wechselte zum wiederholten Male auf 16er Shaker. Darauf gab es nochmal eine Stunde später einen hammerharten Einschlag und ein sehr kampfstarker Fisch zwang mich sogar dazu, die Rollenbremse etwas zu öffnen. Es ging aber alles gut: die Ausdauer bei Schneefall und ca. 0 Grad wurde mit einem dicken 84er Zander belohnt und ich konnte mehr als zufrieden den Heimweg auf glatten Straßen antreten.


----------



## rudini (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Respekt vor der Ausdauer!!
Petri!


----------



## GerrimaLG (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Veit - vielleicht etwas Off Topic, aber mich interessiert: was trägst du bei diesen Bedingungen/Wetter für eine Jacke?


----------



## mastercremaster (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Veit!
Tolle Fische. Ich bin insbesondere davon beeindruckt mit welcher Konstanz du dicke Fische überlistest; das schaffen nicht viele.
Und das nicht nur an deinem ehemaligen Hausrevier, das du bestimmt wie deine "Westentasche" kanntest, sondern auch innerhalb recht kurzer Zeit an den Hamburger Gewässern. 
Schreibe hier wirklich seltenwas , aber du beeindruckst mich (und viele andere bestimmt auch) immer wieder.  
Beste Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## Klaus Brühl (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mastercremaster schrieb:


> ...sondern auch innerhalb recht kurzer Zeit an den Hamburger Gewässern...



Wobei ich glaube, dass er da dann doch eher Richtung Mittelelbe angreift.


----------



## erik88 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kennt sich jemand gut im berreich elbe dresden aus?


----------



## Veit (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Wobei ich glaube, dass er da dann doch eher Richtung Mittelelbe angreift.



Was die Fische vom Sonntag angeht JA, aber alle anderen der letzten Zeit (speziell die größeren) waren aus HH und Umgebung. Bin übers Jahr aber trotzdem noch regelmäßig in der alten Heimat unterwegs gewesen. Es ist da und da sehr schön zu fischen. Der Tidenbereich der Elbe hat genauso seine Reize, wie der Mittellauf oder auch die Saale in Sachsen-Anhalt.
Alles in allem war es eine tolle Saison mit vielen neuen Erfahrungen und ich freue mich einfach, dass der Reiz daran, in der Freizeit fischen zu gehen, für mich in keinster Weise verloren gegangen ist.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Respekt Veit, 4 Stunden ohne Biss und konsequent weiter angeln das zeichnet einen aus, Hut ab:vik:.


----------



## hanzz (11. Dezember 2012)

Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Fische vom Sonntag angeht JA, aber alle anderen der letzten Zeit (speziell die größeren) waren aus HH und Umgebung. Bin übers Jahr aber trotzdem noch regelmäßig in der alten Heimat unterwegs gewesen. Es ist da und da sehr schön zu fischen. Der Tidenbereich der Elbe hat genauso seine Reize, wie der Mittellauf oder auch die Saale in Sachsen-Anhalt.
> Alles in allem war es eine tolle Saison mit vielen neuen Erfahrungen und ich freue mich einfach, dass der Reiz daran, in der Freizeit fischen zu gehen, für mich in keinster Weise verloren gegangen ist.



Das nennt man dann wohl Leidenschaft 
Weiter so.

Und halt deine Fische ruhig weiterhin wie gehabt. Gefällt.


----------



## jvonzun (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mittlerweile ist es bei uns so kalt,dass man sich beim Anködern der Würmer beeilen muss,da sie sonst sofort gefrieren...


----------



## zandernase (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> mittlerweile ist es bei uns so kalt,dass man sich beim Anködern der Würmer beeilen muss,da sie sonst sofort gefrieren...



oh mann, jetzt geht das wieder los. Du kommst jetzt wieder die nächsten Monate mit den absoluten Hammer-Schnee-Berg-Sonne-Panorama-Bildern das unsereins hier anfangen könnte zu heulen:c.

Probleme mit einfrierenden Würmern... tststsss, die hätt ich auch gern...

Ich kann nur sagen: WEITER SO. immerwieder schön anzusehn!

Gruß ZN


----------



## Eugen 85 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



GerrimaLG schrieb:


> Veit - vielleicht etwas Off Topic, aber mich interessiert: was trägst du bei diesen Bedingungen/Wetter für eine Jacke?



Petri Vait auch von mir. 

Mich würde nicht nur die Jacke interessieren sondern auch die Handschuhe. Bei dem Wetter ist es mir nämlich nicht möglich mit meinen DAM-Neopren-Handschuhen zu angeln. Die Finger sind nach 10min eingefrohren.

Verrate uns doch bitte dein Geheimnis 

Viele Grüße
Eugen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich angel immer ohne Handschuhe, auch bei diesem Temperaturen.
Bei mir ist es zum Glück so das meine Hände nach einer Zeit von alleine warm werden...keine Ahnung warum das so ist!

Handschuhe und Spinnfischen passt auf jeden Fall nicht zusammen.


----------



## TioZ (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mir gehts auch ähnlich. Zur Not nen Paar fingerlos Thinsulate-Handschuhe.

Bei den Füßen bin ich da schon nen bisschen empfindlicher, gerade vom Boot aus, wenn man den ganzen Tag auf dem kalten Aluminium steht, aber dafür gibt die Boots von Kamik und teure, aber auch wirklich gute Socken.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Kotzi (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe Softshell Handschuhe von Vaude, Wasserabweisend , Winddicht und unverschämte 40 Euro teuer.
Die sind wärmend und ich kann damit noch Spinnfischen, 
wenn die Griffel kalt werden ist es immer ein ganz großes Faul.
Welche Socken hast du Tioz? Ich hab letztens mal vorsichtig auf den Preis
von den Woolpower Socken geschaut, aber bei 22.90 setzte schnell die Schnappatmung ein so dass ich mich abwenden musste.


----------



## TioZ (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Smartwool Extra Heavy.. meine ich

Ich hab auch irgendwas um die 20 € pro Paar ausgegeben aber wenn die Füße einmal richtig kalt sind, dauerts nicht lange bis man komplett friert. 

Sportsocken, die Smartwool-Dinger drüber und damit in die Kamik-Boots.. seit dem hatte ich nie wieder kalte Füße.

Und wenn ich dran denke was ich sonst für Angelkram ausgebe, sind die 60 € für wirklich warme Füße nicht zu viel. Ich hab auch günstigere ausprobiert (15 € im Dreierpack) aber die sind nicht so warm und werden auch recht schnell an der Sohle dünn.

Nur beim Waschen dran denken.. es ist WOLLE. Sonst sind sie bald hin.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Zwockel1980 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus zusammen!

Ich habe viele Wollsachen ausprobiert, aber am Ende Woolpower gekauft und ich bin begeistert. 

Schon bei 200g/qm (geht hoch bis teilweise 800g/qm) sauwarm und obwohl das Wolle ist, kann man die (laut Pflegeanleitung und eigener Erfahrung) bei 60° waschen und auch im Trockner trocknen: http://www.woolpower.se/en/asp/material_4.asp

Super formstabil ist das Zeug auch.

Grüße,

Zwockel


----------



## Breamhunter (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was tragt ihr denn für Unterhosen ?
Das hier ist der Raubfischfangtread 

Jvonzun: Deine Fotos sind wie immer der Hammer #6


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem mir nach zwei Stunden Spinnfischen ein guter Wels kurz vorm landen doch noch ausgeschlitzt ist und ich den Tag wiedermal verflucht habe, konnte ich mit etwas Glück weitere 1 1/2 Stunden später noch diesen klasse Zufallsfang verbuchen... 

Eigentlich wollt ich nur Gras abschütteln was ich am Köder gemerkt habe...  ... Einfach mal Glück gehabt... 

Petri allen anderen... |wavey:


----------



## Elbhunter86 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schicker Elbschuppi und wo hing der jig,in der Schwanzwurzel?


----------



## Siever (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Schuppi! Ein Waller und nen Schuppi beim Spinnen im Winter ans Band zu bekommen ist auch nicht alltäglich#6

Ich konnte am Samstag nach der Jugendweihnachtsfeier noch mal für ne Stunde ans Wasser. Schön, dass ich an meinem letzten Angeltag im Jahr 2012 noch mal einen Hecht fangen konnte|supergri   Ab jetzt habe ich in diesem Jahr leider keine Zeit mehr... . Ich wünsche den Lesern des Raubfischtrööts deshalb schon mal frohe und ruhige Weihnachten und dicke Fische im neuen Jahr!


----------



## Fury87 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wünsche Ich Dir auch Siever und Petri zum Hecht. :m


----------



## snorreausflake (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens mal vorsichtig auf den Preis
> von den Woolpower Socken geschaut, aber bei 22.90 setzte schnell die Schnappatmung ein so dass ich mich abwenden musste.


Auch wenns OT ist:
Die Woolpower Sachen sind aber echt Klasse#6
Muffeln auch nicht so schnell wie das Synthetik Zeug.
Leider bekomm ich trotz dicker Socken+Schuhe recht schnell kalte Zehen 

@ alle Fänger natürlich Petri:m


----------



## Veit (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich war in den vergangenen Tagen auch nicht ganz untätig. Da ich noch ein bisschen Resturlaub "verbraten" musste, hab ich mehrfach einen halben Tag frei genommen. Es gab einige wenige aber ordentliche Zander um die 70 cm Länge auf verschiedene Shads und einen von außen gehakten 80er Karpfen.

















Heute nachmittag ein weiterer Versuch. Bei kaltem Ostwind von der Seite gestaltete sich das Angeln nicht einfach. Der erste Biss ließ zwar nicht ewig auf sich warten, stieg aber nach ein paar Kopfstößen wieder aus. Ich hielt am Köder, einem 6 Inch Sea Shad fest und das klappte. Ein guter 74er Zander schnappte zu und konnte diesmal auch gelandet werden.




Lange tat sich danach nichts, doch kurz bevor ich gehen wollte, durchfuhr ein heftiger Ruck die Rute, obwohl der Sea-Shad sich auf weiter Distanz befand. Der Anhieb saß und mir wurde fast die Rute aus der Hand gerissen. Die Schnur war aufgrund der zugedrehten Bremse wirklich an der Belastungsgrenze, so dass ich kurzerhand die Rücklaufsperre abschalten musste. Das konnte eigentlich kein Zander sein. Oder doch? Die Kopfstöße waren verdächtig. Ich pumpte den Fisch heran und konnte nach etwa einer Minute erkennen, dass tatsächlich ein kapitaler Kammschupper am Haken hing. Er war auch schnell bereit für die Handlandung, welche ich aber verpatzte, was der Fisch mit einer sehr energischen Flucht beantwortete. Ich hatte aber Glück, denn der Haken hing offenbar gut und die Bremse hatte ich inzwischen auch eingestellt. Im zweiten Versuch klappte dann alles. Ein verdammt dicker und 94 Zentimeter langer Zander trat einen kurzen Landgang an und war mein vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Geliefert! *insider*


----------



## buddah (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow dickes Petri ....sehr geiler Fisch!!!

Leider wollen die Zander bei uns seit 3 Wochen nimmer so wirklich!! Liegt wohl an der dauernden Schneeschmelze


----------



## Klaus Brühl (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> ...und war mein vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Geliefert! *insider*



2011 geknackt, was die Zahl an Ü80-Zandern in 2012 angeht?


----------



## olds (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wiedermal schöne Fotos und schöne Fische:k ! Petri.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2012)

Petri Siever

Petri Veit. Kannst also auch grosse Karpfen. Unfassbar


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geht jemand überhaupt nächste Woche jemand angeln,da es ja wieder warm (16°) werden soll?
Die Flüsse sind ja wieder schön voll gelaufen.


----------



## Bxrsch-Frxxk-Sxxr (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich würde auch gerne nochma gehen für dieses Jahr...momentan leider aber ist das Wassertechnisch nicht möglich :-(


----------



## Alex1860 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich werd am Montag auf Huchen Jagd machen


----------



## Veit (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> 2011 geknackt, was die Zahl an Ü80-Zandern in 2012 angeht?



Ja! 

Heute gab es zur Abwechslung zwar mal relativ viele Bisse, aber irgendwie waren sie äußerst vorsichtig. Zwei Zettis gingen raus, waren aber keine Riesen, was aber auch okay gewesen ist, da ich mal wieder einen für die Pfanne wollte.  Zwei weitere sind noch ausgestiegen. Köder: 12,5er Stint-Shad, der andere auf großen Sea-Shad.


----------



## Mendez (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Veit und Co.

Ihr seid echt knochenhart. Bei dem Wetter zu angeln ist echt Hardcore. Da bleibe ich doch lieber auf der Couch liegen und plane meinen nächsten Angelurlaub. In dem Sinne Frohe Weihnachten und Petri.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Liebe Kollegen,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich Euch allen für die tollen Beiträge danken.
So manches Mal habe ich gefesselt vor´m PC gesessen, und Eure Fangbilder und -Berichte verschlungen.

Besonders froh bin ich darüber, Euch am Ende dieses ereignisreichen Raubfischjahrs noch mein neues Personal Best präsentieren zu dürfen.

Zu dem Hecht gibt es eine kleine Story.

Am Freitag bin ich nach getaner Arbeit noch ein halbes Stündchen mit der Spinnrute an mein Hausgewässer gefahren, um noch ein bisschen mít Gummifischen auf Hecht zu angeln.

An einer ausichtsreichen Stelle ( ca. 8,5 m tief) bekam ich in der Dämmerung dann einen Hammerbiss, der sich aber nach wenigen Kurbelumdrehungen, trotz wehementem Anschlags, verabschiedete.

... das war kein kleiner Fisch...

Heute hatte ich mich mit Angelkumpel Risse zum Deadbait-Fischen verabredet. bei der Gelegenheit wollte mein Kumpel auch gleich sein neu erworbenes Futterboot ( eigentlich zum Karpfenangeln ) testen.
Mit dem völlig genialen Teil ( inkl. Echolot) haben wir dann unsere ca. 15 cm langen toten Rotaugen an der Laufbleimontage an markante Stellen herausgefahren.
Eine dieser Stellen war der Bereich, an dem ich am Freitag zuvor meinen Biss auf den Gufi bekommen hatte.

Und dann nach 2 Stunden Warten im Nieselregen kam der langersehte Biss. Der Fisch nahm gleich gut Schnur, und nach dem 2. Lauf schlug ich kräftig an.

Sofort verneigte sich meine 2,75 lbs Karpfenrute zum Halbkreis.
Mir war klar: " das ist ein Großer!!!"

Nach kurzem Drill lag dann die sehr hübsche Dame im Kescher, der sehr professionell von meinem "kleinen" Cousin René ( Carpkiller) bedient wurde.

Ich bin froh, meine Karpfen-Abhakmatte mit dabei gehabt zu haben. Der Fisch wehrte sich doch heftig.

Ich glaube, dass ich genau diesen Fisch, der mir vorher am Gummifisch verloren gegangen ist, gefangen habe.

Solltest Ihr auf dem Foto am Fisch Blutflecken erkennen - die sind von meinem rechten Daumen-

Die gute Dame hat nämlich erst einmal lässig beim Hakenlösen meinen Daumen gelocht.

...das war aber alles nur halb so wild, denn der Fisch ist mit 102 cm mein neuer PB.

Ich wünsche Euch ALLEN ein paar besinnliche Feiertage.


Viele Grüße

Marcus:vik:


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> Liebe Kollegen,
> 
> an dieser Stelle möchte.....



Petri zu diesem schönen Fisch. Schöner Bericht.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch Marcus - alter Schwede! Das ja mal ne vorgezogene Bescherung...
Dickes Petri! #h


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ pratfall bob
petri zu dem schönen hecht..
so einen werde ich mir morgen evtl auch noch holen,wenn der wasserstand bei uns an der werse nicht zu hoch ist...
ein frohes fest an alle..


----------



## Hardcore Hustler (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> Liebe Kollegen,
> 
> an dieser Stelle möchte ich Euch allen für die tollen Beiträge danken.
> So manches Mal habe ich gefesselt vor´m PC gesessen, und Eure Fangbilder und -Berichte verschlungen.
> ...



Wow für 102 cm ist das nen ganz schöner Brocken 

Petri


----------



## Ranger (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil Marcus! Sehr schöne GEschichte mit Happy End...

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Veit (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem strammen Hecht!

Gestern gab es bei mühsamen Angeln im Dauerregen immerhin zwei ca. 60er Zander auf Sea- und Stint-Shad. Wirklich aktiv waren sie aber nicht. Der zweite Fisch nahm den Köder direkt nach dem Auswurf.


----------



## H.Christians (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich tippe mal das Veit auch heute abend am Wasser ist. Der fängt sich seine Geschenke selber :q:q:q

Spaß beiseite, dickes Petri zu deinen Zettis und vor allem deiner eisenharten Ausdauer bei jedem Wetter am Wasser zu sein.

Wünsche allen ein Frohes Fest, lasst euch reichlich beschenken(Ich hab meine Geschenke schon fast alle) :l:l


Die nächste Saison kann kommen. :vik::vik:


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Mensch Marcus - alter Schwede! Das ja mal ne vorgezogene Bescherung...
> Dickes Petri! #h


 
Möööönsch Paddy, altes Fell!

Ich hoffe, dass es Dir gut geht?!?

Wie Du siehst geht es unserem Teich mittlerweile sehr gut. Die Hechte haben gutes Futter ;-)

Naja, und nach der vorgezogenen Bescherung geht´s mir auch richtig gut.


Übrigens: danke für die "Petris".

Allen, die über die Feiertage rausgehen, wünsche ich ebenfalls viel Erfolg und "dicke" Geschenke.


Bis denne



Marcus


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal das Veit auch heute abend am Wasser ist. Der fängt sich seine Geschenke selber :q:q:q
> 
> Spaß beiseite, dickes Petri zu deinen Zettis und vor allem deiner eisenharten Ausdauer bei jedem Wetter am Wasser zu sein.
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn, jedem das Seine. Jeder sollte so Weihnachten feiern wie er es möchte. Ich persönlich glaube aber dass auch ein Veit Wilde die besinnlichen Tage mit seiner Familie verbringt.
Frohe Weihnachten an alle.


----------



## Frettchen82 (24. Dezember 2012)

Einer muss uns doch mut machen.


----------



## Alex1860 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern den letzten Angeltag 2012 bei guten 16°C an einem Altwasser verbracht. So ziemlich einer der letzten Würfe brachte dann noch einen unerwarteten Fisch. 
Ich sah rechts von mir ca 25m entfernt etwas nah unter der oberfläche rauben... 1 Wurf: BISS!!! 2-3 Heftige Schüttler und weg war er.  2 Wurf wieder auf den Platz: Wieder ein Biss ... dachte ich zumindest. Diesmal Hing er und ich wusste da ist was größeres dran.  aus vorfreude zuckte mein Kumpel das Handy und machte ein Video von dem Wahnsinnsdrill, tja danach wussten wir auch wieso er so wahnsinnig war  ich hatte einen guten 60er Karpfen hinter der Rückenflosse gehakt und der gab ordentlich Gas. Es dauerte gut 10 Minuten bis wir ihn das erste mal sahen und weiter 5 Minuten bis er endlich gelandet werden konnte. Schöner Fisch und heute gibts Karpfen


----------



## an78 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

heute war kleine Abschlussbootstour 2012.
Beim ersten Wurf gab es einen dick gefressenen 65er Hecht und im zweiten Drittel nochmal einen schönen, aber schlanken 65er....
Irgendwie sehen die Fische bei mir auf den Fotos immer so klein aus 

Viele Grüße
André


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



an78 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehen die Fische bei mir auf den Fotos immer so klein aus




Petri Heil zu den Hechten.
Und zu der Größe.
Die meisten halten die Fische sehr weit vor die Kamera, sodass der Fisch riesiger aussieht als er ist, ich stell auch nachher eins von mir rein, da sieht der Hecht gar nicht so groß aus


----------



## ragbar (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Petri zu dem strammen Hecht!
> 
> Gestern gab es bei mühsamen Angeln im Dauerregen immerhin zwei ca. 60er Zander auf Sea- und Stint-Shad. Wirklich aktiv waren sie aber nicht. Der zweite Fisch nahm den Köder direkt nach dem Auswurf.


 
Moin!
Was haste da für ne Rolle/Schnur- Kombi am Start ?

Die Angel kenn ich ja schon aus dem letzten Esox-Video.

Frohe Weihnachten !

Erik


----------



## Thairo (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Rolle ist eine Shimano Sustain soviel ist sicher.


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thairo schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist eine Shimano Sustain soviel ist sicher.


 Der Komentat ist typisch |uhoh: :q :q


----------



## Thairo (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sorry Katzenwelsjäger aber beschwer dich doch bei Veit das er eine Shimano Sustain angelt, ist nunmal so. Von daher weiss ich nicht wie dein Kommentar dem Fragesteller eine Seite zuvor Hilfreich sein soll.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Begreif ich auch nicht. Was soll er denn sagen, wenn er die Sustain klar erkennt?


----------



## ~Michi~ (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab gerade meine Kristallkugel befragt, die sagt das is ganz klar eine 4000er Sustain FG!!! :q

Die Schnur könnte eine Stroft GTP R oder S in Grau sein, aber da ist sie sich nicht so sicher... |kopfkrat


----------



## ragbar (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eh boah, aus! Leute, so wichtig ist das nicht. 
Erstmal danke, gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß die info mit der Soustain stimmt.


----------



## Thairo (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glaub mir sie stimmt, hier im Shimano Sustain hat Veit es sogar selber geschrieben vor knapp 2 Wochen.


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thairo schrieb:


> Sorry Katzenwelsjäger aber beschwer dich doch bei Veit das er eine Shimano Sustain angelt, ist nunmal so. Von daher weiss ich nicht wie dein Kommentar dem Fragesteller eine Seite zuvor Hilfreich sein soll.


 Hallooooo ! Es sollte keine Beschwerde sein :vik: haste das grinsen nicht gesehen ? ( :q :q ) Sorry wenn es so rüber kam :c


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey
weis jemand, ob es bei den warmen Temperaturen auf Hecht im Moment läuft?


----------



## Lxrs K. (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also in der aller läuft garnichts (


----------



## Bela B. (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war ich am späten Nachmittag an der Saale zum Spinnfischen.Der Fluß war über die Feiertage sehr stark gestiegen und trüb.Ich hatte drei Kontakte auf meinen 16cm  LC Shaker und konnte zum Schluß diesen Mamorkarpfen von geschätzten über 80cm fangen.Der Fisch war in Maulnähe gehakt.

Bela B.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die Raubfische wollen nicht so recht, aber dafür scheinbar die Karpfen... |rolleyes

Dieser 81 cm Elbschuppi hat regulär gebissen, quasi ein Raubkarpfen...  und der Drill hat echt mega Spaß gemacht... 

Ich vermute mal stark das er beim langsamen zuppeln übern Grund den Swimming Ribstar von Lunker City für nen Wurm hielt... 

Nach nem kurzen Fototermin durfte er gleich wieder ins Element... 

*Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viele viele Fische 2013 !!! *

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Karpfenfänger.



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> Dieser 81 cm Elbschuppi hat regulär gebissen, quasi ein Raubkarpfen...  und der Drill hat echt mega Spaß gemacht...



Kommt garnicht so selten vor, das Karpfen kleine Köderfische nehmen. Hatte früher im Vereinsteich meines ehemaligen ASV öfter Karpfen auf Köfi.
Vor einiger Zeit gabs sogar einen Karpfen auf Rapala Jointed im Mittelwasser geschleppt, alle drei Haken des Drillings saßen im Maul, also voll gebissen.


----------



## Veit (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich über die Weihnachtstage etwas PAUSIERT habe ;-),
sind mein bester Angelfreund Henni (alias Fehlbiss) und ich heute nachmittag zu einem kurzen Trip an die Saale aufgebrochen. Bei dem sehr hohen Pegelstand gestaltete sich das Angeln schwierig, denn es trieb viel Unrat in dem sehr trüben Wasser. Am ersten Spot ging auch erstmal gar nichts, so dass ich meinem Kumpel vorschlug, doch lieber nochmal kurz an einen See zu fahren um dort einen Hecht zu fangen. Er überredete mich aber an der Saale zu bleiben und hatte damit den richtigen Riecher. Wir wechselten die Stelle und am neuen Platz erhielt Henni bereits beim ersten Wurf einen kräftigen Biss auf einen Sea-Shad. Nach lebhafter Gegenwehr konnte ein stattlicher Zander von 86 Zentimeter gelandet werden. Wir mussten danach schon bald wieder fort, so dass es bei diesem einen Fisch blieb, ich habe mich aber dennoch sehr über den tollen Fang meines Freundes gefreut. 






@ ragbar: 4000er Shimano Sustain FG + Stroft Typ S - 3


----------



## Kniggers (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil! Sehr schöner Fisch#6


----------



## xsxx226 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum schönen Zander!


----------



## Veit (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute mit Angelfreund Henni unterwegs und es gelang uns trotz des sonnigen Wetters einige schöne Zander zu erbeuten.
Henni legte bereits nach wenigen Würfen einen schönen 75er auf einen Bass Asassin-Dapper vor.




Ich versuchte es mal mit einem großen Keitech Swing Impact und kurz nachdem mein Kumpel, der mit diesem Köder noch nie Glück hatte zu mir sagt "Mach den Keitech ab, darauf fängst du nichts"" war meine Rute krumm und ein knapp am Zusatzdrilling hängender 81er Zander entpuppte sich als Täter.




Kein Zufallstreffer, denn es folgte einige Zeit später noch ein 68er auf selbigen Köder.




Und so gab auch Henni dem Keitech mal wieder eine Chance und konnte zumindest noch einen kleinen 45er Zander drauf erbeuten.
Auch bei mir gab es noch einen Stachelritter dieser Größenordnung auf Stint-Shad. 
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich sogar einen Fehlbiss und einen kurzen Zanderkontakt auf einen 20 cm Savage Gear-Eel, büßte den Köder aber dann leider bei einem Hänger ein. Sonst hätte er heute vermutlich auch noch Fische gebracht. Aber auch so ging das Ergebnis in Ordnung.


----------



## messerfisch (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte letzte Woche diese Quappe auf gummi fangen....










40cm...


lG Max|wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

vor 2 tagen war es endlich wieder soweit, der wichtigste tag für mich im jahr stand an-die seeforelleneröffnung.
noch im dunkeln ging es auf den see und meine top-löffel zog ich hinter mir her.






bald kamen bisse und fische,doch nach 2 stunden frischte der wind auf und wir beschlossen zusammenzupacken und zum hafen zu fahren.alles war absolut in ordnung,bis wir ca. 200m vor dem hafen von 3 grossen wellen getroffen wurden und 30s später im wasser lagen. als erstes packte ich meine 3000euro löffel-box,dann die schwimmweste.glücklicherweise war ein anderes boot auch auf dem rückweg und sah uns.nach ca. 5min im 5grad kühlen nass waren wir am anderen boot.ich warf als erstes meine köderbox hinein,worauf der kapitän des bootes sie wiede raus warf und schrie,dass er zuerst die leute rette.nun gut,wir wurden alle gerettet.kurze zeit später war die feuerwehr draussen und holte unser boot.seit zwei tagen renne ich nun herum und besorge die komplette ausrüstung (ca. 7000euro) neu und streite mit der versicherung,weil sie nicht bezahlen wollen... für morgen habe ich 2 taucher engagiert,die hoffentlich die box in 35m tiefe finden,ist aber sehr schwierig bis unmöglich...


----------



## Upi (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach du Schreck!!
Das leben ist aber wichtiger als Angelgerät!!!

Achja petri allen anderen!


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war bestimmt ein sch$$$$ gefühl zu sehen wie die ausrüstung absäuft #t


----------



## .Sebastian. (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gut, dass nichts passiert ist - Glück im Unglück.
Aber ich frag mich grad: Wie kann eine Blinkerbox 3000€ wert sein? fischst du Blinker asu Gold?


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krasse Geschichte!

Und sei froh, das nichts schlimmeres passiert ist!

Wenn die Box wieder zurückgeflogen kommt, da hätt ich wohl aber auch sparsamst geschaut...


----------



## ragbar (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mich würde als ebenfalls Bootsführer mal der genaue Hergang interessieren, um daraus zu lernen. Was genau heißt,ihr wurdet von Wellen getroffen .Haben die euch breitseitig überrollt, so daß Freibord nicht hoch genug war oder wie war das?

Gruß

Erik


----------



## pike-81 (29. Dezember 2012)

Auf den Bildern sieht der See überhaupt nicht so schlimm aus.
Gut, daß auch solche Geschichten den Weg ins Board finden. 
Kein Fisch ist das Leben wert.


----------



## Huchenfreak (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun

War richtig erschrocken als ich dein Posting mit den Bildern gesehen habe.

Gott sei DAnk seid ihr alle heil wieder aus dem Wasser gekommen.

Ich kann deine Enttäuschung über deine verlorenen Köder sehr gut verstehen, vor allem weil ich mittlerweile auch nur noch mit Unikaten fische welche nicht wiederbeschafbar sind.

Jedenfalls drücke ich dir beide Daumen, dass du deine Sachen wieder kriegst und den Schrecken über das Erlebte so schnell es geht aus den Knochen schüttelst.

Viele Grüße und KOpf hoch


----------



## jvonzun (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die Box hat gut 100 Perlmutt drin,die ich aus tausenden aussuchte,alles "Ferraris" unter den Löffeln,kein anderer Köder ist nur annähernd so gut wie einer von diesen. Da habe ich hunderte Stunden fürs Testen und Schleifen investiert. Dazu kommen ca. 40 Blechlöffel,die ich auch alle in vielen Stunden zurechtgebogen habe. Die Seeforellenfischerei ist bei uns in der Schweiz wohl die schwierigste Angelei. Man kann sie zwar mit normalen Löffeln fangen, dass sind aber eher Zufallsbisse oder man trifft gerade einen Schwarm oder eine Beisszeit. Ich fange wie ein Irrer Forellen und das nicht, weil ich ein besserer Angler bin,sonder weil ich geniale Löffel habe.

Die Wellen trafen auf das Ufer und wurde so wahrscheinlich zurückgeworfen,so wurden sie grösser. Bis ca. 300m vor dem Ufer waren sie noch nicht so schlimm, dort wo sie aufeinandertrafen wurden sie höher und kamen über die Bootsspitze ins Boot, keine 30s,da waren wir unten. Hätte nie gedacht,dass das so schnell geht. Das war eine ganz kurze Phase vom Wind,das eine Foto entstand 2min nach meiner Rettung und die Wellen waren schon nicht mehr so schlimm.


----------



## Aurikus (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun:

Ach Du heillige......
Da habt Ihr ja so gesehen nochmal Glück gehabt!! Natürlich ist es mehr als schmerzlich, wenn man sein Tackle auf einen Schlag verliert, dennoch ist ein Menschenleben um einiges mehr wert!!!
Auch ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du Dein Kram irgendwie wieder bekommst!!


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zur Rettung!
Sei froh,dass du nur deine Kiste verloren hast und Hilfe recht schnell zur Stelle war.Natürlich ist dies ärgerlich aber was sind schon ein paar hundert Stunden schleifen für deinen Ar****!
Hab ich das richtig verstanden,der Retter hat die Kiste,obwohl schon in seinem Boot,wieder über Bord geworfen?
War wohl ein bischen überfordert/übermotiviert!
Vielleicht bringt ja der Taucheinsatz noch den entscheidenden Treffer,dass
wird sicher auch nicht ganz günstig sein.
Zumindest ist dass Wasser sichtig im Winter,was die Chancen erhöht.
Eventuell vorher noch mit nem Echolot schauen,wenn der Grund dort aber strukturiert, felsig,steinig ist,dann wird das auch nicht viel bringen.

Jürgen


----------



## TioZ (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun

ich kann den Aufwand um das verlorene Equipment absolut nachvollziehen. Mir wurde mal mein gesamtes Angelzeugs geklaut. Der finanzielle Schaden, bei mir irgendwas um die 4000 € ist die eine Sache, aber wenn da nen Paar Sahnestücken bei sind, welche man so definitiv nie wieder bekommt, ists natürlich doppelt schmerzlich.

Maximale Erfolge bei der Bergungsaktion!!!

MfG

TioZ


----------



## jvonzun (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden,der Retter hat die Kiste,obwohl schon in seinem Boot,wieder über Bord geworfen?


 
jep,er war ziemlich nervös. Er hatte wohl noch nie so dicke Beute direkt am Boot !


----------



## mathei (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das ganze ( sei froh usw ) spar ich mir jetzt. sieh zu das du dein takle wiederbekommst. ohne deine bilder hier kann der tread geschlossen werden. viel glück beim tauchen


----------



## jkc (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, jvonzun

soweit ich mich erinnere, sind das die ersten Bilder von Dir, die beim Ansehen keinen Spaß machen.#d

Hoffe Ihr habt beim Bergen Erfolg und das möglichst wenige solche Erfahrungen machen müssen...

Grüße JK


----------



## LOCHI (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch alles gute für die Bergung! 
Das weckt in mir wieder den Respekt der wohl übers Jahr verloren ging#t...


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Die Reaktion des Kistenzurückschmeißers kann hier wahrscheinlich niemand nachvollziehen


Ich stelle mir vor, da kommt jemand mit ner Kiste geschwommen,da würde ich ja schon fast eher die Kiste retten, als den Kerl und wenn es nur aus lauter Neugier wäre!

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (29. Dezember 2012)

Mir würde es nicht einfallen, die box wieder ins Wasser zu schmeissen.
Aber Ausnahmesituationen bringen oftmals komische Handlungen mit sich.

Viel Erfolg !!!


----------



## Jerkman69 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist schon harter Tobak die Geschichte, hätt auch richtig schief gehen können.
War heute noch mal kurz mit der Jerke los. Nach dem 3. Wurf stieg doch diese hübsche Hechtdame mit einer Länge von 94cm ein.:g Und das alles auf einen floating Slider von Salmo in 12 cm. Besser konnte das Ende der Saison nicht sein.
Ich wünsch Euch allen ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr!


----------



## jvonzun (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke für all die netten Worte hier!!!

Es wurde leider nur eine Bierflasche gefunden, die nicht einmal von uns war... Die Sicht lag unter 3m, so dass sie sehr enge Kreise um das Ankerseil schwimmen mussten. Geplant war ein Kreis mit Radius von 60m abzuschwimmen,sie konnten dann aber nur 18m machen...


----------



## nordbeck (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so war heute endlich mal wieder los.
4 fische, alle auf mini rotauge schwebend angeboten. makrele, stint, sardiene und rotaugenklopper wurden alle verschmäht. die kleinen zanderrotaugen wollten sie...

babyhecht, nur der ordnung halber fotografiert






74er





83er






102er






der letzte fisch war einfach nur überfett und erstaunlich kurz.
riesenkopf und kiefer aber nur knapp nen meter lang. gewicht war sicherlich über 10 kg, leider nicht gewogen :/


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gute Strecke
Darf man fragen so gefangen wurde?

MfG carphunter8858


----------



## möba (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es heute zum Jahresabschluss auch noch ne schöne Kirsche.

63cm und 4,8 kg :vik:


----------



## goldforelle5555 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



möba schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute zum Jahresabschluss auch noch ne schöne Kirsche.
> 
> 63cm und 4,8 kg :vik:



Dickes Petri, aber Raucher sterben früher..:vik: :vik:


----------



## wienermelange (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



möba schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute zum Jahresabschluss auch noch ne schöne Kirsche.
> 
> 63cm und 4,8 kg :vik:


erstmal glückwunsch zum fang aber 4,8kg bei 63cm finde ich echt bissl schwer

grüße


----------



## nordbeck (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der sieht doch ordentlich mollig aus?


----------



## mathei (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nana kein fangbildfl......
das wort kirsche kannt ich bisher noch nicht.
petri zu dem fisch


----------



## nordbeck (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich kenn das nur im zusammenhang mit barschen. der dietel sagt das auch ständig.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und Auwa in seiner Sendung...


----------



## möba (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hätte gern noch ein paar Bilder gemacht, auf denen man den echt "Kirsch"runden Bauch gesehen hätte. Aber alleine mit dem IPhone war das nicht wirklich möglich. 
Ich habe auch nicht schlecht gestaunt |bigeyes als ich auf die Waage geschaut habe.


----------



## jvonzun (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute ging es zum ersten Mal wieder auf ein Boot mit einem meiner Löffel-Dealer. Als ich das Boot betrat,war es mir schon ein bisschen mulmig, trotz fast spiegelglatter See.Das legte sich aber schnell und wir liessen alle Köder ins Wasser und begannen andere zu testen. 10min später kommt Wind auf und kurz darauf sehen wir die Sturmwarnung blinken,ein zweites Mal wird es mir mulmig... Die Wellen sind jedoch perfekt für Seefos und absolut ungefärlich. Und schon macht es päng und ein Silberbarren ist unser. Plötzlich frischt der Wind mehr auf und die Wellen werden höher, so dass ich zum Zusammenräumen befehle, ein drittes Mal wird es mir mulmig...
Einige Minuten später sind wir im sicheren Hafen.
Mann, ich brauche bald ein neues Hobby!


----------



## Case (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Mann, ich brauche bald ein neues Hobby!



Petri zur Forelle.#6

Du brauchst vielleicht kein neues Hobby, aber eine Schwimmweste wäre bestimmt eine gute Idee.

Case


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahlweise auch noch Köderboxen mit Auftriebskörpern...#c


----------



## Moerser83 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zur Forelle, denke mal es wird noch ein wenig Zeit brauchen bis du dich wieder richtig sicher im Boot fühlst.

Zum Glück bin ich Uferangler...


----------



## nordbeck (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war wieder ok heute.  alle auf kleine rotaugen knapp über grund 2 meter vom ufer.

83 cm






96 cm






101 cm







das wars dann auch für mich dieses jahr. vielleicht schaff ichs im januar nochmal einen tag ans wasser, aber das wär auch das maximum.

insgesamt relativ durchwachsenes jahr. im januar und februar noch gut gestartet aber seit oktober liefs nicht mehr so. hab etwa 150 hechte landen können. zwar einige fische über 85 cm , aber leider nur 8 meter und als maximum nur 110 cm :/

hoffentlich wird das kommende jahr besser. guten rutsch an alle und petri!


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2012)

150 Hechte. Und nächstes Jahr soll besser werden ?

Na gut, muss man ja in Relation zu den Angeltagen sehen, aber find das schon mehr als ok.

Vielleicht n bisserl verwöhnt wa 
Wie oft warst dafür geschätzt los ?


P.S.: Petri an alle zu den tollen Winterfischen.


----------



## nordbeck (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja muss man schon in relation setzen. klar ist das eigentlich ne menge fisch, aber es waren auch schon jahre mit doppelt so vielen hechten und vor allem doppelt so vielen metern drin.

hatte etwa 80 angeltage an top gewässern mit guter ortskenntniss ^^


----------



## Klaus Brühl (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> 150 Hechte. Und nächstes Jahr soll besser werden ?



Mensch, du weisst doch... Holland


----------



## nordbeck (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

versteh nicht was das immer soll? klar ist der bestand da besser, allerdings muss man die fische auch erstmal fangen. in den kescher springen sie dort auch nicht.


----------



## sMaXx (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute gabs bei bestem wetter und viel wind 2 schöne zander ! leider mussten wir früh aufbrechen da fehlende fotos den kontrolleuren missfielen ;/


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2012)

nordbeck schrieb:
			
		

> versteh nicht was das immer soll? klar ist der bestand da besser, allerdings muss man die fische auch erstmal fangen. in den kescher springen sie dort auch nicht.



Bin ich auch von überzeugt.
Glaube nicht, dass ein jeder mal eben nach Holland fährt und hoppla hop n paar Hechte fängt.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> versteh nicht was das immer soll? klar ist der bestand da besser, allerdings muss man die fische auch erstmal fangen. in den kescher springen sie dort auch nicht.



Du musst es mal so sehen: ich fische im Schnitt, vorsichtig geschätzt 2x die Woche an meinem recht großen Vereinssee, einem sehr stark befischten, glasklaren Gewässern mit einer großen Fraktion an Zappler-Anglern, die natürlich jeden Fisch eintüten. Am Gewässer herrscht Bootsangel-Verbot.

Im letzten Jahr lief es sehr gut, in diesem Jahr konnte ich kaum einen maßigen Hecht fangen. Statistik *seit August*: 2 ca. 65er Hechte. Ich beangle das Gewässer seit 2,5 Jahren sehr intensiv. Mein größter Hecht hatte 89cm. Von Meterfischen hört man alle paar Jahre (und es bleibt beim Hören, Fotos gibts nicht).

Wenn dann so ein "nur 150-Hechte und nur 8 Meter"-Nörgler (Sorry^^) daherkommt, kommt natürlich *sofort* die Vermutung auf: Holland. 
Wenn diese dann auch noch bestätigt wird, müssen Angler wie ich selbstverständlich unverzüglich ein Kommentar der Erleichterung (oder Abwertung?^^) loslassen, um den eigenen schweren Stand am heimischen Gewässer zu unterstreichen.

Kurz: ein Fangergebnis, wie die drei großen Hechte an deinem geposteten Angeltag an meinem Vereinsgewässer, wäre eine absolute Sensation. |bigeyes

Der Umstand: "Holland" und deine Enttäuschung über den "mageren Fang" dieses Jahres bestätigt nur das Klischee vom Hechtparadies und es folgt eher Neid ob des Potentiales des Gewässers als Anerkennung für deine Angelkünste. 

Also nimm es dir nicht so zu Herzen und sei etwas vorsichtiger mit dem Ausdruck von Enttäuschung wegen eines Fangergebnisses, von dem der absolute Großteil der Angler an deutschen Gewässern nicht einmal zu träumen wagt. Das ruft dann entsprechende Reaktionen hervor. ;-)


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jeder tut das was er kann... Und wenn jemand in Holland angeln kann, soll er es doch tun. Da freut man sich doch einfach für den jenigen und über die Bilder der prächtigen Hechte. 
Bin seit einem Jahr in nem Verein mit nem kleinen Fluß, welcher auch Hechte beherbergt. Bei ca. 15 Angeltagen hatte ich noch keinen einzigen cm Hecht zu vermelden. Ob Gummi, Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler, außer Forellen, nichts... Aber der Tag wird kommen und auch ich zieh nen 85er da raus. Das ist ne richtige Aufgabe... Im neuen Jahr gehts gleich mit Köfi los. :m
In diesem Sinne, Guten Rutsch, Petri heil und immer schön locker bleiben...:g


----------



## nordbeck (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wie gesagt, dass die bedingungen in holland besser sind steht ja ausser frage, aber dieses genörgel und fänge als minderwertig abtun ist nicht in ordnung. klar hört es sich arrogant an über die zahl der hechte zu klagen, verglichen mit jahren davor wars aber echt eher mäßig dieses jahr (was meiner meinung nach zt. auf die vielen deutschen und osteuropäischen kochtopfangler im grenzgebiet zurückzuführen ist)
ich fische bewusst an bestimmten gewässer, beachte viele faktoren und könnte an den gewässern locker guiden. es fängt auch nicht jeder so gut dort und viele die hier meckern würd ich dort erstmal sehen wollen. 

ich weiss nicht wieso man immer die fänge anderer leute schlecht reden muss weil sie aus holland stammen oder weil ein boot oder echolot eingesetzt wurde? das zeugt doch nur von mangelndem selbstbewusstsein. ausserdem gibts genug deadbaiting cracks die auch hier super fangen und mich locker in die tasche stecken.


----------



## opferlamer (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und Petri an alle!

  Hier mal meine Story zu den beiden Fotos die ich unten eingestellt habe…
  Ein guter Freund und ich sind gestern nach Zaberfeld zur Ehmetsklinge aufgebrochen um den letzten freien Tag dieses Jahres  mit Angeln zu verbringen…

  Also, los ging es um 6.30 Uhr, damit wir pünktlich 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser sein konnten.
  Sonnenaufgang war um 08,18 Uhr und wir waren so ziemlich genau um 7.20 am Wasser.
  Da es noch zu dunkel war, um groß zu knoten oder sonstiges zu machen haben wir schnell die Spinnruten aufgebaut, die noch von unserem letzten gemeinsamen Trip einsatzbereit waren und los gings mit spinnern, GuFi und Wobblern. Nachdem wir unsern Platzt recht weiträumig abgegrast hatten war dann auch langsam Licht am Horizont und schon wurde das Grundfutter angemischt, die Futterkörbe montiert, die 2te Rute fertig gemacht und auf Grund gesetzt. Und dann passierte nichts…
  Um ca. 11 Uhr plagte dann die Ungewissheit (warum haben wir noch nichts gefangen…)und wir entschlossen uns zu einem Positionswechsel. 
  Alles abgebaut und los an eine andere vielversprechende  Stelle. Gute Wahl,  denn  just in diesem Moment fings dann auch  an zu regnen und wir kamen stillschweigend überein, dass es Zeit wäre was zu essen. Glücklicherweise hatte am See ein kleines Restaurant offen in dem wir uns dann bei Radler und Pommes das weitere Vorgehen durch den Kopf gehen ließen. Nach dem Essen dann das Zeichen von Petrus! Sonne! Also wieder ran ans Wasser wir hatten ja schon ca. 45 min mit dem Essen unsere Angelzeit beschnitten. Die Angeln wieder raus auf Grund und mit der 2ten wieder Spinner durchs Wasser gezogen.

  An der Stelle an die wir uns gestellt hatten, war es  recht flach und das einige Meter in den See hinein.
  Auf ca. 8-10 Metern vom Ufer war am gesamten Rand ein Krautfeld. Jedes Mal beim einholen des Spinners kam er zwangsläufig mit den Wasserpflanzen in Berührung und die ersten paar Würfe hatte ich jedes Mal einen winzigen  Herzkasper da es immer einen kleinen Ruck an der Route gab, wenn der Drilling mal wieder ein paar „Blümchen“ hakte.
  So war es dann auch beim dem Ersten Hecht!
  Ich zieh den Spinner ein DAM Efzet 4 mit rotem Blatt durchs Wasser, denke ok jetzt kommt wieder gleich das Krautfeld und ja, da war wieder ein Ruck… aber was ist das?
  Hatte ich dieses Mal ein paar mehr „Blümchen“ am Hacken? ...Es Fühlte sich an als ob man einen großen Stock am Haken hätte, der sich nur langsam aus dem Schlammboden lösen wollte… Verdammt denke ich ein Hänger…
  Die Rute langsam mit mehr Druck belastet, die Spitze biegt sich und der „Ast“ gibt nach, aber warum wackelt der Ast? Da erst habe ich dann realisiert, dass ich einen Fisch am Hacken hatte.
  Adrenalin durchströmt mich und ich rufe meinem Freund zu: ICH HAB EINEN!  ICH HAB EINEN!
  Der kommt sofort mit dem Unterfangkescher und stellt sich neben mich, schaut auf meine krumme Spitze und fängt an zu grinsen!
  Was soll ich sagen?  Mein erster Hecht, nach meiner 15-jährigen Pause und damit mein 2ter Hecht, im meinem Leben! 
  Also ich die Rute hoch in den Himmel, die Spitze immer leicht bis mittel gebogen und denke:
  Halten meine Knoten? Hast du den richtigen Wirbel genommen? Hoffentlich macht die Rolle mit?
  Ist die Bremse auch nicht zu fest…? 
  Aber es klappt alles ohne Probleme! Etwas enttäuscht über die nicht vorhandene Gegenwehr des Fisches der da an meiner Schnur zog. Ich den Hecht über den Kescher geführt und fange an zu schreien! 
  JAAAAA 
  Da ist er der ersehnte Fisch! 
  Mein Kumpel geht mit mir und dem Fisch zusammen zu unserer Ausrüstung und wir vermessen den Kollegen mit 65 cm! Ich schau meinen Kumpel an und sag nur: „Schnell mach weiter“, was dieser sich nicht 2 mal sagen lässt und sich umdreht und zu seiner Angel geht und sofort das Wasser weiter mit meinem 2ten DAM EFFZET mit weißem Blatt durchpflügt J
  Yes, maßig! Also schnell den Fisch versorgt und schon liegt die Route wieder wie von selbst in meiner Hand, die 5meter zu der Angelstelle, an der ich steh hab ich nicht mal bewusst wahrgenommen, und schon saust der Spinner wieder in Richtung Horizont.
  Keine 10 min später fast an der selben Stelle wieder der „Krautruck“ und wieder denk ich mir nichts dabei, bis das Kraut anfängt, sich mit leichten Kopfwackeln als Fisch zu outen. Wieder schießt das Adrenalin durch meine Adern und  ich denke nur „Ist nich wahr oder?“ mein Kumpel steht neben mir und schaut leicht verdattert und ich ruf ihm zu „schnell komm her“ was er mit bring mir den Kescher übersetzt und sich auf den Weg macht. Der Gute, aber ich sag „Nein, komm her“  sein Blick war Gold wert!
  Als er sich neben mich stellt bau ich etwas mehr Spannung auf und halte ihm die Rute hin und sag „Hole du ihn raus, ich hol den Kescher“  Wieder dieser Blick J aber er nimmt die Angel und fängt an den Fisch zu drillen (der auch wieder wenig bis null Gegenwehr zeigte). Als ich, nach nicht mal 10Sec, wieder mit dem Kescher bei ihm steh, hat er den Hecht schon fast am Ufer und ich lege den Kescher ins Wasser und sag noch: “Einfach drüber ziehen“,  gesagt getan, Landung wie aus dem Bilderbuch!
  Erste Sichtung: Der ist ein wenig kleiner als Nummer 1.  Aber egal - Fisch ist Fisch. Wieder sag ich meinem Freund, er soll weiter machen. Wieder teleportiert er sich fast ans Ufer. Als ich den Hecht messe kommen 45 cm zu Tage und ich denke ok der geht zurück, nur schön vorsichtig den Hacken lösen und dann schnell wieder in seinem Element aussetzen. Tja, dachte sich der Hecht wohl auch, denn der Spinner lag bei näherem Hinsehen bereits neben dem Hecht im Kescher! Puh denk ich das war dann wohl knapp! Aber gleichzeitig durchströmt mich Erleichterung: Ich muss ihm nicht mehr von dem Drilling befreien und kann damit keinen Schaden mehr an dem Guten anrichten. Also schnell zurück mit dem „KLEINEN“ und wieder ran ans Wasser….

  Leider war das der Letzte Fisch den wir fangen Konnten und nach noch einigen Regenschauern und einbrechender Dunkelheit packten wir zusammen und machten uns auf den Heimweg. Für mich hatte dieser Angel Tag etwas… naja wie soll ich sagen... EPISCHES J
  Mein Kumpel und ich sind schon ganz heiß darauf im nächsten Jahr die Ehmetsklinge wieder zu besuchen!

  Grüßle, Opfer

Bild 1: Der 65er
Bild 2: Der 45er


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Für mich hatte dieser Angel Tag etwas… naja wie soll ich sagen... EPISCHES J



Es freut mich für euch, dieses "epische Erlebnis"!
Petri Heil zu den Hechtels!
Das Gewässer kenne ich vom sehen her,denn meine Tochter ging dort früher mit ihren Leuten schwimmen.
Besonders gefallen hat mir deine Geschichte,wenn ich da sehe, wie abgeklärt son alter Sack wie ich da mit seinen Fängen umgeht!
So hab ich z.B vor zwei Wochen einen 95er gezogen und muss leider sagen,dass es mich nicht mehr so berührt hat, wie dies in jungen Jahren der Fall gewesen wäre.

Jürgen


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da hört man noch echte Emotionen... Petri und weiter so


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

feine Story, echt fein 
Toller Angeltag, ne 

Weiterhin Petri und n guten Rutsch.


----------



## ameisentattoo (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zum Jahresschluß gab's noch einen schönen Zetti auf Köfi.
Neben meinem Vorfach hatte er noch ein Vorfach im Maul. Dieses war absolut intakt, nicht abgerissen oder so. Vermutlich war der Wirbel nicht richtig geschlossen, bzw. hat sich geöffnet. Mein Glück 

Micky

http://*ih.us/a/img855/1789/img20121231050904.jpg


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

An den letzten drei Angeltagen des alten Jahres gab es noch zweimal Fisch und einmal Schneider. 
Bei einer Tour mit Angelfreund Steffen fing dieser einen 60er Zander auf Keitech Easy Shiner und ich einen Hecht in gleicher Größenordnung auf Stint-Shad. Einen besseren Zander verlor ich an diesem Tag leider, weil er sich unlösbar in irgendeinem Hinderniss festsetzte.
Steffen erwischte kurz vor Schluss noch einen kleinen 40er Zander. Diesen hob er mit seiner Rocksweeper Nano gleich aus dem Wasser, was einen Bruch der Spitze zur Folge hatte...












Gestern vormittag konnte ich das Jahr mit drei kleineren Zandern um die 50 cm auf Stint-Shad beenden, außerdem gab es zwei etwas bessere Aussteiger.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Frohes neues Jahr allen Boardies. @Veit, das mit der Spitze hab ich gestern auch noch hingekriegt. Als ich beim einkurbeln die Spitze unter Wasser hatte und das Stahlvorfach durch den Spitzenring sauste, hatte ich noch nicht damit gerechnet, dachte an einen Biss und schlug noch mal eine halbe Umdrehung in die Rolle. Der FZ-Spinner schlug am Spitzenring an und die Spitze war weg. 
Ganz tolle Show... Naja, war keine teure Rute. 

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Spinnrute. 
Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen? Angle an einem kleinen Fluß mit vielen Bäumen(4-5m breit), aber auch ab und zu an einem See.
Hatte zuletzt eine Sänger pro-t global Spinn 40 2,40m 10-40 Gramm mit Rolle: Shimano aernos 4000Fa


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Das mit der Spitze ist echt ärgerlich, die kannst du in die Tonne kloppen bzw. einschicken. Ein Versuch ist es wert. Ich habe das auch mal hingekriegt, und habe sie ersetzt bekommen. Selbst wenn man da was klebt oder so, die alte wird sie nie sein.


Jedoch, Veit, da habe ich eine Frage an dich. Ist das normal, dass die Rute beim rausheben bricht? Ich meine, dass war eine Rocksweeper, hallo:q. Ich bin echt verwundert, dass sie das nicht aushält. Hat dein Freund die Rute denn schon länger im Gebrauch?


----------



## Thairo (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch eine Rockesweeper ist nur eine Angel und die Spitze scheint bei dieser Rute eine Schwachstelle zu sein, jedenfalls in einem anderem Forum gibt es mittlerweile einen mehrere Seiten fassenden Thread wo etlichen leuten bei der Rocke die Spitze weggebrochen ist.


----------

